# Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique ~ ALL you need to know + Tons of Pix ~ Updated 10/2012



## OneTreeHillAddict

*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique*​
*2 Locations:*

Magic Kingdom inside Cinderella's Castle

Downtown Disney inside the World of Disney Store
*
Hours:*

Downtown Disney:  9:30am until 6pm ~ 7 days a week

Magic Kingdom: 8am until 7pm ~ 7 days a week (Magic Kingdom park admission required for this location)






*Packages offered:*

The Coach $54.95:  Includes Hairstyle ~ Shimmering Make-Up kit ~ BBB sash

The Crown $59.95: Includes Hairstyle ~ Shimmering Make Up Kit ~ Nail Polish ~ BBB Sash

The Courtyard $89.95: Includes Hairstyle ~ Shimmering Make Up Kit ~ Nails ~ BBB Sash ~ A Princess Cinch Bag ~ A Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt & Tutu. 

The Castle $189.95- $239.95: Includes Hairstyle ~ Shimmering Make Up Kit ~ Nail Polish ~ BBB sash ~ Costume ~ Shoes ~ Crown ~ Wand ~ Photo Package with Folder. Package consists of one 6x8, and (4) 4x6's.








Make-up Kit





*They offer three choices for the Princesses...

Pop Princess ~ includes some bright colored punk like hair with Mickey claw clips.

Disney Diva ~ includes a hair piece that features colored Mickey confetti and a rhinestone hairbow with Mickey head at the end. They offer a variety of colors to choose from. 

Fairy-tale Princess ~ includes the hair up in a bun, choice of crown (like the ones you saw in the first picture), & a Mickey shaped pastel rhinestone clip. Seen below.

Mickey Hair Clip*






*
Rules:*
~ It's only for ages 3 and up!
~ Hair needs to be clean, brushed, and ready to style! (No hair products or accessories!)
~ Fingernails need to be cleaned and free of any decoration.
~ You will need to bring your own brush or comb for the Fairy Godmother in Training to style the hair with.
~ Scalp must be free of any "conditions" or irritations within the past 30 days.
_
Walk Ins are accepted when available but it's best to make a reservation. You can do this by calling *1-407-WDW-DINE* or *1-407-WDW-STYLE*. Appointements can be made up to 180 days in advance._
_A credit card is required when making a reservation for BBB. _

Photopass is offered at _both_ locations. They will take pictures during the makeover and afterwards you can go have formal pictures made too. A photopass CD is @ $125 and there's no limit how many pictures you can put on one. This is a GREAT deal. You can add more pictures throughout the parks as you visit! The photographers are usually at meet and greets as well.

*Choose your favorite Princess!*

*Costumes range in size from XXS (2/3) to an XL (14) except for Alice and Pocahontas.

Princess Tiana






Brave's Merida






Rapunzel






Belle "Beauty and the Beast"





Aurora "Sleeping Beauty"





Tinkerbell "Peter Pan & Disney Fairies"





Jasmine "Aladdin"





Ariel "The Little Mermaid"





Snow White





Cinderella






Minnie Mouse





Alice "Alice in Wonderland"





 Ariel "The Little Mermaid"





Pocahontas





Deluxe Holiday Red Belle





2012 Halloween Dress





tume Choices:
Here is a sample of the literature you'll get when you check in at the podium. The front of this brochure will have Princess______ on it.

















**Bibbidi Bobbidi BoutiqueTips*​*
Make sure you take a lot of pictures and bring your video camera! (Have a bunch of Photopass pictures done too!!!) In the long run you are better off buying the photopass and having your pictures printed at home. The prints from WDW come on that thin photo paper. They're not thick like a professional portrait would be. Plus you can add the dated BBB designs to your pictures if you wish. This same photopass is good at all of the parks! Last Summer we ended up with 1200 on our photopass! It's definitely worth the money!

All ages 3 and up are welcome! Moms, Dads. Grandparents....come one come all! The prices are the same for adults as children. Make it a family affair! You'd be surprised at how much fun it can be! I've heard of entire bridal parties going in and having it done!

If you can take in a Princess meal while your little DD is dressed up. This makes for some cute photo ops! Cinderella's Royal Table, Princess Storybook, & 1900 Park Fare are all great choices! If everything is booked up you can find an array of Princesses under the Toontown Tent on any given day! Jasmine meets over in Adventureland. Belle does her Storybook reading (but this is done in the blue and white Belle dress). Alice is usually by the teacups in the morning and Minnie can be found in the Toon Town Tent or over at Chef Mickey's in her Red and White polka dot dress!

*Everyone please feel free to share your personal experience & photos of your Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique too. *

We've been 5 times and have loved it every time! I've even had the makeover with my daughter and so has my DH and DS. It's a really fun thing to do as a family! We haven't been since Summer 2007 but will be going again soon. If you have any questions please feel free to ask! I'll do the best I can.

*Here are some questions other readers had...*​
*Q. So now that I've got the girl's dresses and a prepaid photopass, here's my question. The photo shoot after they do them up, can I just have it put on my photopass? *

A. All of the pictures they take will go onto your Photopass. Then when you get home you can print them in whatever sizes you want or need. Plus they're real pictures! The ones at Disney come out on the thin printed photo paper. I don't really like that stuff. I prefer a real picture. Ya know?

The photogs are in the area during the makeover then you go to another area and have the professional shots taken. Everything can go onto your photopass. When you get home you can add BBB borders to your prints as well. 

*Q. Just a quick question. Since my DD is too old/too big for a dress, can I still have photos taken, or is that just for that specific, all inclusive package?*

A. We've had pictures made of the whole family at DTD before. You should not have a problem having her picture made....if you go when it's "slow" it's better! They'll take more pictures then.  (At least this has been my personal experience)

*Q. Since your daughter has the new dresses does she find that they are "less" itchy?? My daughter has a couple of the old dresses and she usually complains that they hurt?*

A. She said Ariel was itchy on the chest and arms, and complained of Snow White's arms and the Tink costume as I put it on but not after. Her favorites this round were Belle and Aurora to "wear all day". She says Ariel is one of her "favorites" too so the itch she got over pretty fast! You can always add a s/s T shirt under the top as well. The best costumes with NO itch at all are Alice and Minnie. Those are made like real dresses. 

*
Q. Do they have adult sizes? How much are they? Oh, would I be allowed to wear a costume in the parks? *

A. Adults can wear costumes into the parks during the Halloween and Pirate Princess parties. I've had this done and it was so much fun! I've seen Grandmothers, Moms, and Daughters getting it done all at once! I've heard they do sell an adult sized small. Not sure on the price or details but hopefully we'll get a FGIT on here pretty soon and she can answer that in detail.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

If you're like me you want to see every detail of the costume! Here are a few more shots...
*Jasmine:*

























*Belle:*


























*Tinkerbell:*




















*Aurora:*















*Ariel:*




















Snow White:















Alice


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Disney just redid a lot of their Princess Costumes. I've heard most of the old styles are still available in the parks and in NYC. Here are the "retired" costumes.
*Snow White*




*Aurora (Retailed for $60) A deluxe Aurora was also offered for $85*









*Ariel Wedding Gown (Retailed for $60)*




*Cinderella* (Retailed for $60)









*Tinkerbell* (Retailed for $60)




*Belle* (Retailed for$60)




*Jasmine* (Retailed for $60)




*Pirate* (Retailed for $45)




*Light Up Minnie Mouse (Retailed for $100)*




*Lilo (Retailed for $45...last seen at DTD in Summer of '06)*




*Deluxe Cinderella (Retailed for $85)  *


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

*Crowns:
The Crowns that come with the Princess hairstyle look like these. You also get a Mickey shaped clip that's pastel jewels on the back.




The following crowns match the costumes and are sold seperately.

Aurora





Tink










Belle (matches the red and yellow dresses)





Shoes (they also have flip flops available)

Snow White





Belle





Minnie (These have been worn...she loves the Minnie dress!)





Aurora





Cinderella *


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

*This is the folder we received with our imaging package! The folder is adorable!*


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy




----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Reserved for some "cool dude" samples. For now I'll add some of my DH. Notice the pic where DD is laughing at her dad sitting in the hot pink chair! Priceless!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Samples of all three styles coming soon. For now I'll post this brochure given to us at check in. If you'd like to submit a picture please PM it to me. Thanks!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

If anyone has tried the Hannah Montana makeover and would like to show a sample please PM me and I'll put it on here! Thanks!


----------



## ivo004

Thank you for posting all the beautiful new costumes.  I love the details in all of them.  Thanks


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Just a quick question.  Since my DD is too old/too big for a dress, can I still have photos taken, or is that just for that specific, all inclusive package?


----------



## Minnie M6

Thanks for the fantastic pictures! This helped DD decide which dress she wants. DO you happen to know if the red holiday Belle dress available on Disney Shopping is good quality/ not itchy?


----------



## lady_hlh

PrincessKsMom said:


> Just a quick question.  Since my DD is too old/too big for a dress, can I still have photos taken, or is that just for that specific, all inclusive package?



We had the cheapest package but we were still were able to go over to the photo spot in the building near the sports shop and get my DD's pictures taken. I bought a small package of pictures and I think they were between $30 to $40.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

ivo004 said:


> Thank you for posting all the beautiful new costumes.  I love the details in all of them.  Thanks



People wanted to see them....now they can_ really_ see the details of these costumes!  

I'll have the other two soon!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

PrincessKsMom said:


> Just a quick question.  Since my DD is too old/too big for a dress, can I still have photos taken, or is that just for that specific, all inclusive package?



We've had pictures made of the whole family at DTD before. You should not have a problem having her picture made....if you go when it's "slow" it's better! They'll take more pictures then.   (At least this has been my personal experience)


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Minnie M6 said:


> Thanks for the fantastic pictures! This helped DD decide which dress she wants. DO you happen to know if the red holiday Belle dress available on Disney Shopping is good quality/ not itchy?



Look through my Trip Report (link at the bottom). If that is the one you see on DSO then YES it is the most amazing dress. It's a rich velvet and is wide at the bottom. It's one of my favorite dresses ever! One of my friends is listing all of her old dresses on ebay. I think theirs was a 5/6. She had this same one. It was a deluxe dress when it came out in '06. It's not real itchy. My DD wore hers for about 4-5 hours and never mumbled a word. She's usually sensitive to the itchy laces and decorations. The one from Disney is beautiful too but it's not that pretty!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

All of you who sent me PM's earlier today...I made a typo. The end of the name, last two things were supposed to be *4U *_not U4_. Sorry.  

Any questions...just ask.


----------



## mcm_momma

Thank you sooooo much for doing this.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

lady_hlh said:


> We had the cheapest package but we were still were able to go over to the photo spot in the building near the sports shop and get my DD's pictures taken. I bought a small package of pictures and I think they were between $30 to $40.





OneTreeHillAddict said:


> We've had pictures made of the whole family at DTD before. You should not have a problem having her picture made....if you go when it's "slow" it's better! They'll take more pictures then.   (At least this has been my personal experience)



Thank you both for the info.  I've prepaid for my photopass, so I'm really trying to get the best bang for my buck!


----------



## mamaLori05

Thank-you soo much for taking the time to do this for us!!  The pictures are amazing!  You show the detail of the dresses sooo well.  You make it soo much easier to see what there is to choose from! Thanks again!!


----------



## Minnie M6

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Look through my Trip Report (link at the bottom). If that is the one you see on DSO then YES it is the most amazing dress. It's a rich velvet and is wide at the bottom. It's one of my favorite dresses ever! One of my friends is listing all of her old dresses on ebay. I think theirs was a 5/6. She had this same one. It was a deluxe dress when it came out in '06. It's not real itchy. My DD wore hers for about 4-5 hours and never mumbled a word. She's usually sensitive to the itchy laces and decorations. The one from Disney is beautiful too but it's not that pretty!



Too funny- I followed the link to your trip report, and noticed that I had actually  commented on your daughter's red Belle dress in your TR! I love your trip report- so many pictures. And this thread is fantastic!

Unfortunately, I don't think the dress I see on Disney Shopping is the same one your daughter has. It's on clearance for 19.99, but they only have XXS. I'll watch ebay. DD is 7, turns 9 in October, but she is very tall for her age and will likely need a size 10, since costumes usually run smaller than clothes.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Minnie M6 said:


> Too funny- I followed the link to your trip report, and noticed that I had actually  commented on your daughter's red Belle dress in your TR! I love your trip report- so many pictures. And this thread is fantastic!
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think the dress I see on Disney Shopping is the same one your daughter has. It's on clearance for 19.99, but they only have XXS. I'll watch ebay. DD is 7, turns 9 in October, but she is very tall for her age and will likely need a size 10, since costumes usually run smaller than clothes.



Small World.   This costume runs true to size so yeah...get the 10. Good Luck finding it..here's some pixie dust for you!


----------



## julm26

just to let you all know - the OP said that the dresses at Target do not look at all like the dresses you get at the Disney store.  Well I got one of the Belle dresses at Target and brought it over to my friends house that has a Belle Dress from the Disney Store.  There is absolutely no difference.  The tag in my Target BElle Dress is a disney tag.   I paid $15.00 compared to $40.00.


----------



## mamaLori05

julm26 said:


> just to let you all know - the OP said that the dresses at Target do not look at all like the dresses you get at the Disney store.  Well I got one of the Belle dresses at Target and brought it over to my friends house that has a Belle Dress from the Disney Store.  There is absolutely no difference.  The tag in my Target BElle Dress is a disney tag.   I paid $15.00 compared to $40.00.



I've seen the two dresses also and there is a difference.  The back of the target dress is open with velcro closures, and the material is different in the back.  The disney ones do not have any opening in the back and the dressier material goes all the way around.  IMO, the target dresses ARE much cheaper in quality.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Oh my goodness! You were right, The Ariel dress is gorgeous! I think I'm going to have to get it now. I'm going to need a separate suitcase for the gowns I want my DD to wear.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Just a note...the dresses sold at Discount Stores only fit a certain size as well. Usually between 3-5 years old. There's nothing wrong with those dresses if you choose to use one. _They're adorable_. But they are not made like the ones you buy at WDW or the ones sold at the Disney Store.
*
And FYI....I only pay 29.99 for my WDW dresses!  I'm a bargain hunter as well!*


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

gabbyrosebud said:


> Oh my goodness! You were right, The Ariel dress is gorgeous! I think I'm going to have to get it now. I'm going to need a separate suitcase for the gowns I want my DD to wear.



There is nothing wrong with that! Pack her dress up trunk and have a wonderful trip!!!  

They grow up way too fast, enjoy it now!


----------



## justice4all

Thanks so much for all your hard work taking pictures for us, OP.  Could you please PM me the name of your Ebay seller?  I am new to the boards and don't have enough posts to PM you.  I have an appointment for my daughter in Sept.  and want her to have a dress before then because I know it would take her FOREVER to decide at BBB. 

Thanks!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

justice4all said:


> Thanks so much for all your hard work taking pictures for us, OP.  Could you please PM me the name of your Ebay seller?  I am new to the boards and don't have enough posts to PM you.  I have an appointment for my daughter in Sept.  and want her to have a dress before then because I know it would take her FOREVER to decide at BBB.
> 
> Thanks!



Sent it.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Wanted to let ya'll know I updated the first post. Added pictures of the make-up kit, the Mickey bow, the boys hairstyles, and some pictures of the brochures we were given. If you look you'll see BBB used to start at $35! That was in Summer of '06! Anyway, take another look at that. I also added pictures of the portrait folder too. This is one we were given in Summer of 2006. Enjoy!


----------



## mb168

Thanks for the PM, here are the three I had up before and of course the video is on my website. I may get some more on here too. Although this snow white scares me a little.


----------



## kaysmommie

Thanks so much for the PM. DD decided she wants to be Alice this year. Though my favorite costumes are the Aurora, Belle and Jasmine. I like this years costumes overall much better.  I have photos from BBB in Magic Kingdom to post. This costume was the Tink from Disney with the light up wings. DD chose the fairytale princess for her makeover.


----------



## karapp75

I am so sad.  I don't think these dresses look as nice as the ones in the past.  Last year we purchased my 2 yo twin girls Cinderella dresses from WDW and they are now 3 and wear them daily.  I so wanted the Snow White dress while we were there but they didn't have it in their size.  I DROOLED over that dress and absolutely loved it.  the new one doesn't look as nice, nor does the tinker belle or Belle.  We are going in Sept.  Any hopes that we may be able to purchase the old style then?


----------



## jj1403

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> We've had pictures made of the whole family at DTD before. You should not have a problem having her picture made....if you go when it's "slow" it's better! They'll take more pictures then.   (At least this has been my personal experience)



Since your daughter has the new dresses does she find that they are "less" itchy??  My daughter has a couple of the old dresses and she usually complains that they hurt?


----------



## Jenvenza

Love all the pictures!! Great post!


----------



## justice4all

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Sent it.



Hi,

Sorry to bother you again.  But I didn't get your PM.  Do you mind sending it again?  My daughter is 9 and I think she will need a size 10/12 so I am having a hard time finding anything in her size.

Thanks!


----------



## Emily'sMom

How do you get your WDW dresses for 29.99?  They retail for ~$60.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

mb168 said:


> Thanks for the PM, here are the three I had up before and of course the video is on my website. I may get some more on here too. Although this snow white scares me a little.



Beautiful pictures! I agree, that Snow White looks a little unusual.   She looks frightened ~ as if she realized she just bit into a poisonous apple! 

I need to check out your video! Is it easy to upload?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

karapp75 said:


> I am so sad.  I don't think these dresses look as nice as the ones in the past.  Last year we purchased my 2 yo twin girls Cinderella dresses from WDW and they are now 3 and wear them daily.  I so wanted the Snow White dress while we were there but they didn't have it in their size.  I DROOLED over that dress and absolutely loved it.  the new one doesn't look as nice, nor does the tinker belle or Belle.  We are going in Sept.  Any hopes that we may be able to purchase the old style then?



They are not as full at the bottom (well, Ariel is made like last years) and they aren't as close to the actual costumes the characters wear in the parks! That's what I LOVED about the older styles. The Cinderella, Snow White, Aurora, Belle, and Jasmine looked a lot likethe ones you saw on the characters! Not exactly but close. The new ones have more decoration on them (the glitter coaches, etc.) Personally I prefer the simple style that looks just like the characters wear in the parks.

The new Ariel looks a lot like the one she wears at PSB. If you liked the older styles you all might love this one. The lady I know might still have the older styles. I can ask her.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

jj1403 said:


> Since your daughter has the new dresses does she find that they are "less" itchy??  My daughter has a couple of the old dresses and she usually complains that they hurt?



She said Ariel was itchy on the chest and arms, and complained of Snow White's arms and the Tink costume as I put it on but not after. Her favorites this round were Belle and Aurora to "wear all day". She says Ariel is one of her "favorites" too so the itch she got over pretty fast! You can always add a s/s T shirt under the top as well. The best costumes with NO itch at all are Alice and Minie. Those are made like real dresses.


----------



## MapleGirl

Ummmm.... does anyone have any pics of women getting the royal treatment?  I know it sounds a little creepy, but I'm 25 and would love to do this (I don't have a daughter).  I think it would be really fun to get a dress too.   

Do they have adult sizes?  How much are they?  Does anyone have any pictures?  
Thanks.  

Oh, would I be allowed to wear a costume in the parks?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

justice4all said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again.  But I didn't get your PM.  Do you mind sending it again?  My daughter is 9 and I think she will need a size 10/12 so I am having a hard time finding anything in her size.
> 
> Thanks!



I sent it again. If you don't get it this time give me your email adddress and I'll send it there.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Emily'sMom said:


> How do you get your WDW dresses for 29.99?  They retail for ~$60.



I sent you a PM...


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

MapleGirl said:


> Ummmm.... does anyone have any pics of women getting the royal treatment?  I know it sounds a little creepy, but I'm 25 and would love to do this (I don't have a daughter).  I think it would be really fun to get a dress too.
> 
> Do they have adult sizes?  How much are they?  Does anyone have any pictures?
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh, would I be allowed to wear a costume in the parks?



Adults can wear costumes into the parks during the Halloween and Pirate Princess parties. I've had this done and it was so much fun! I've seen Grandmothers, Moms, and Daughters getting it done all at once! Last year my DD, DS, and DH all had it done at one time. He's the "cool dude" model on the first page.  He's 32!  

I've heard they do sell an adult sized small. Not sure on the price or details but hopefully we'll get a FGIT on here pretty soon and she can answer that in detail.


----------



## ivo004

Thank you for all the updates and great pics.....    Keep them coming!!!


----------



## skw444

Just wanted to let you know the prices at BBB have increased:

Coach Package includes hair style and shimmering make-up  starting at $49.95 plus tax. 
Crown Package includes hair style, shimmering make-up and nails  starting at $54.95 plus tax. 
Castle Package includes the Crown Package plus the Imaging Package*, and complete costume of your choice with accessories  starting at $189.95 plus tax


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

skw444 said:


> Just wanted to let you know the prices at BBB have increased:
> 
> Coach Package includes hair style and shimmering make-up — starting at $49.95 plus tax.
> Crown Package includes hair style, shimmering make-up and nails — starting at $54.95 plus tax.
> Castle Package includes the Crown Package plus the Imaging Package*, and complete costume of your choice with accessories — starting at $189.95 plus tax



Ummm   That's what is _written_ *here *in *this *thread.  

Oh...I just took a look and there was a typo. *Thanks *for letting me know.  I fixed it.


----------



## amsafko

So now that I've got the girl's dresses and a prepaid photopass, here's my question.  The photo shoot after they do them up, can I just have it put on my photopass? I don't really want to pay any more than what I've already shelled out for this thing  I'm assuming they take photopass shots of them getting done up, at least that's what I think I've seen on here.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

amsafko said:


> So now that I've got the girl's dresses and a prepaid photopass, here's my question.  The photo shoot after they do them up, can I just have it put on my photopass? I don't really want to pay any more than what I've already shelled out for this thing  I'm assuming they take photopass shots of them getting done up, at least that's what I think I've seen on here.  Thanks for any help.



All of the pictures they take will go onto your Photopass. Then when you get home you can print them in whatever sizes you want or need. Plus they're real pictures! The ones at Disney come out on the thin printed photo paper. I don't really like that stuff. I prefer a real picture. Ya know?

The photogs are in the area during the makeover then you go to another area and have the professional shots taken. Everything can go onto your photopass. When you get home you can add BBB borders to your prints as well. They're really cute. I'll see if I can find one of my DD to show you what I mean.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

We were able to choose this border a year ago from our Photopass pictures at BBB.


----------



## hkeller27

This is great!  I was teetering on whether to do this with my 3 year old princess in Dec, now my mind is made up for sure, I am calling to reserve tomorrow!  Those new costumes are adorable, the Alice!  My little blue eyed blonde would be just delicious in that


----------



## amsafko

Thanks for the speedy reply.  I really prefer just doing everything possible on the photopass so this will be perfect.  Your daughter looks adorable!


----------



## glitzybabes

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831804

another great BBB board


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

amsafko said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply.  I really prefer just doing everything possible on the photopass so this will be perfect.  Your daughter looks adorable!



Thank you! Make sure you take as many pics as you can with your pass! If you go into the water parks you can use it there too!!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

And this is the previous BBB thread I started...

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1797813

But this one by far is the *BEST*! As you see it has all the info plus details of the dressses and more right here in one spot! As we go on I will be adding the FAQ's to the thread's first post so people do not have to search all through this to find what they're looking for. This is not _my_ thread. This is *OUR *thread. It's for_ everyone _and together we will make it the best thread on the Disboard!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

hkeller27 said:


> This is great!  I was teetering on whether to do this with my 3 year old princess in Dec, now my mind is made up for sure, I am calling to reserve tomorrow!  Those new costumes are adorable, the Alice!  My little blue eyed blonde would be just delicious in that



Yes she will! Alice is one of my favorites! We'll be bringing it again this time! In case ya didn't know...you can meet Alice at 1900 park Fare at Breakfast too!   You probably knew that already... Get the Photopass! Totally worth it!


----------



## DianeV

They have a new Hannah Montana package:

Be your own star like Hannah Montana!
It is your time to shine! With a Disney's Secret Star Makeover you can be ready to rock!
This package is pure pop star and includes:

Hannah Montana wig Microphone headset Hannah Montana guitar purse Choice of pink or blue T-shirt (optional Hannah Montana costume with jacket and pants sold separately) Backstage pass/make-up kit Secret Star photo shoot (includes one 6X8 photo; additional prints sold separately) 
Package Price: $109.95 + tax
Get your Disney's Secret Star makeover, only at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in the World of Disney® Store at the Downtown Disney® marketplace.
Booking in advance is strongly recommended so call (407) WDW-STYLE (939-7895) to make a reservation today.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

DianeV said:


> They have a new Hannah Montana package:
> 
> Be your own star like Hannah Montana!
> It is your time to shine! With a Disney's Secret Star Makeover you can be ready to rock!
> This package is pure pop star and includes:
> 
> Hannah Montana wig Microphone headset Hannah Montana guitar purse Choice of pink or blue T-shirt (optional Hannah Montana costume with jacket and pants sold separately) Backstage pass/make-up kit Secret Star photo shoot (includes one 6X8 photo; additional prints sold separately)
> Package Price: $109.95 + tax
> Get your Disney's Secret Star makeover, only at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in the World of Disney® Store at the Downtown Disney® marketplace.
> Booking in advance is strongly recommended so call (407) WDW-STYLE (939-7895) to make a reservation today.



*Thanks* for the pictures! I'd love to see some HM makeovers if any of you Diser's have done this!


----------



## Munchkin'sMommy

Those dresses are so adorable!   Makes me wish a had a daughter so that I could do this with her.  I wonder if I dressed up my 2 year old son if anyone would notice he is a boy...hmm...  

Almost (notice I said almost) makes me want to have another.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

On page one I will be including _and always adding to_ a list of questions that are asked on here. This will make it easier for someone to navigate the thread. So, if you have a question take a look at that. (It may already have an answer.  )

Thanks to everyone for all the great reviews on the pictures and thread! I hope this helps out everyone who plans to go. I wish I had seen this before our first visit! Everyone enjoy! If you have any ideas on how to improve our thread send them my way!


----------



## eaj1228

Munchkin'sMommy said:


> Those dresses are so adorable!   Makes me wish a had a daughter so that I could do this with her.  I wonder if I dressed up my 2 year old son if anyone would notice he is a boy...hmm...
> 
> Almost (notice I said almost) makes me want to have another.



I am "renting" my friends daughter and taking her to Disney World with me in October.  She is 8 years old and has never been to Disney.  I am so excited.   I already have ressies for BBB and CRT.  I don't have any kids or nieces or nephews of my own so I call her my "Disney Niece".  I can't wait to show her the pictures of these dresses.

Is it sad that I am using an 8 year old child to live my disney dreams through vicariously?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Munchkin'sMommy said:


> Those dresses are so adorable!   Makes me wish a had a daughter so that I could do this with her.  I wonder if I dressed up my 2 year old son if anyone would notice he is a boy...hmm...
> 
> Almost (notice I said almost) makes me want to have another.



WDW sells boy costumes too! I know they have Jack Sparrow and Captain Hook at least! Boys can get all done up at the BBB!   I had a pic of this handsome little boy on the first BBB costume thread! He went to BBB with his twin sister and they had some amazing pictures taken!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

eaj1228 said:


> I am "renting" my friends daughter and taking her to Disney World with me in October.  She is 8 years old and has never been to Disney.  I am so excited.   I already have ressies for BBB and CRT.  I don't have any kids or nieces or nephews of my own so I call her my "Disney Niece".  I can't wait to show her the pictures of these dresses.
> 
> Is it sad that I am using an 8 year old child to live my disney dreams through vicariously?



How lucky! You rock!


----------



## pl'smama

Great pictures of all the new arrivals Tammy.  I have to say I think my favorites of the bunch are Jasmine and Belle, although I love the detail on the sleeves of the Ariel dress!!  I have always loved the Snow White costume, but I find it looks cheap compared to the others.  How do you rate the SW costume?

Suz


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

pl'smama said:


> Great pictures of all the new arrivals Tammy.  I have to say I think my favorites of the bunch are Jasmine and Belle, although I love the detail on the sleeves of the Ariel dress!!  I have always loved the Snow White costume, but I find it looks cheap compared to the others.  How do you rate the SW costume?
> 
> Suz



Honestly? I liked the older one better. I felt it looked more like SW's costume she wears in the parks. The only thing I did not like was the cape and how it would fall down. On my DD I liked the Belle, Ariel, and jasmine the best out of the new ones.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I've had about 40 PM's today and I forgot to mention to you all...when you go to her auction page you might not see but one or two dresses/pairs of Crocs listed. If you email Mrs B she can get the Princess/Size you need. She will then send you a bill through paypal or list it and let you bid on it. Whichever you prefer. I've seen her Alice costumes get up in the $50's before so IMO the 29.99  is the best way to go. The auctions do start at 24.99 but then you have to bid and wait...maybe bid agagin...then cross your fingers...  Just wanted to let ya'll know.


----------



## Narnia

For those looking for well made and cheaper dresses shop ebay uk . Thay have Marks and spencer which make rally well made costumes. Uk ebay also seems to have more selection and to Canada the shipping is cheaper the if i was to buy one off of bay.ca. Just remember it's under fancy dress not costumes.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=disney+fancy+dress


----------



## Tanzanite

Ilooked at dresses they dont look as well made at the uk ebay  as Disney world  dresses very flimsy fabric  the Disney ones are  nice quality Marks & spencers not as fashionable quite expensive with the dollar exchange and shipping


----------



## Turtle31

I have been reading both your trip report and your thread here.  Your pictures are all so cute !!  And I love all the costume changes.  Would you mind sending me a pm with the info for the person you buy from through ebay.  I bought a Belle dress from a powerseller on e-bay before I started reading your thread - I hope it turns out to be a good purchase!  Keep up the great work on both of your threads


----------



## DisneyGirlsUK

Have booked 3rd visit to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique for August this year.  My 5 year old daughter can't wait it is one of the highllights of her trip.  Previously had full package and has been turned into Cinderella and Belle.  Good value as you get all of the accessories too and the photo's are fantastic.  I am just as excited as she is this year, I like the look of the new dresses and shoes.


----------



## karapp75

Do you all know where I can call to purchase the old versions of the dresses?  I just need to have the old SW costume!!!!  Please help!  Thanks


----------



## karapp75

One more question- I saw someone talking about a store in NYC that sells the same dresses as WDW.  My DBIL works in manhattan.  Can you tell me the name of the store and where it is located?  Thanks


----------



## dzorn

If I am not mistaken they have a World of Disney store there. I wish they still had a Mulan costume. We bought one from the Disney Store for our Cruise this year and DD loved it. No itchy lace she wore that thing all day.

Denise in MI


----------



## Houstonmouse

Does anyone have a dd with short hair who's had this package done?  Any pictures?  My dd would love to do this, but she has a short bob cut and there is no way they could put her hair in a bun.  It's a bit pricey if all they do is sprinkle pixie dust in her hair.


----------



## LovnMickey

My daughter was really wanting the pirate costume but I see that they no longer have it as one of the costumes. Any idea where I could get this costume so I could bring it with us? Our trip is not until December but I'd love to go ahead and purchase it now.

Thanks!


----------



## karapp75

dzorn said:


> If I am not mistaken they have a World of Disney store there. I wish they still had a Mulan costume. We bought one from the Disney Store for our Cruise this year and DD loved it. No itchy lace she wore that thing all day.
> 
> Denise in MI



Thanks- I was able to call the store in NYC and  all the old costumes are gone except the red Christmas Belle.  Looking on the positive side I guess I'll just pruchase the dresses in the park so i won't have to pack them and transport them on the way down, a small thing but hey I'm trying to be positive!


----------



## DisneyGirlsUK

Houstonmouse said:


> Does anyone have a dd with short hair who's had this package done?  Any pictures?  My dd would love to do this, but she has a short bob cut and there is no way they could put her hair in a bun.  It's a bit pricey if all they do is sprinkle pixie dust in her hair.



When my daughter first visited the boutique at 3 she had short fine blonde hair and I also felt the same.  We went for the blonde hair extensions.  The fairy godmother managed to get her hair into a tiny ponytail and pinned the extensions around it, they matched the colour of her hair perfectly and she looked amazing. It was well worth it.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

LovnMickey said:


> My daughter was really wanting the pirate costume but I see that they no longer have it as one of the costumes. Any idea where I could get this costume so I could bring it with us? Our trip is not until December but I'd love to go ahead and purchase it now.
> 
> Thanks!



Ms B had this one the other day. We considered buying it. My BFF is also listing their Pirate dress (pictured earlier). It'sa size 5/6 I think. If you' like their info PM me. I can send you their ebay ID's. When my BFF's DD did BBB for the PPP she asked for and was given a "skull" tiara to match her costume. It was so cute. They sold sep for $10 a year ago. I doubt the castle would carry the skull but DTD might still have it?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

karapp75 said:


> Thanks- I was able to call the store in NYC and  all the old costumes are gone except the red Christmas Belle.  Looking on the positive side I guess I'll just pruchase the dresses in the park so i won't have to pack them and transport them on the way down, a small thing but hey I'm trying to be positive!



You can also order directly from WDW! Surely with all those Princess shops someone would still have the older designs!?   It's worth a try. Try Disneyland too! I would assume they'd let you buy that way too. Ms B might have some older ones left. Just a couple of days ago I saw her list the older Jasmine. Wouldn't hurt to ask her. I asked about the small size in Snow White already for the twins. She told me then she did not have a size XXS or XS. There is another woman on ebay that buys from Ms B and resells (but at a much higher price) and she does a buy it now/best offer thing. You could try that too. I don't know her ID though. I saw her once before when searching for baby costumes! One more thing...if they suddenly pulld all the older dresses they might end up in those Disney outlets. There's one right off I4 you could check out. It's only a few miles from WDW. Good Luck!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Turtle31 said:


> I have been reading both your trip report and your thread here.  Your pictures are all so cute !!  And I love all the costume changes.  Would you mind sending me a pm with the info for the person you buy from through ebay.  I bought a Belle dress from a powerseller on e-bay before I started reading your thread - I hope it turns out to be a good purchase!  Keep up the great work on both of your threads



Thank you very much! I'll PM you! You will   Ms B. We consider her our Fairy Godmother!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

dzorn said:


> If I am not mistaken they have a World of Disney store there. I wish they still had a Mulan costume. We bought one from the Disney Store for our Cruise this year and DD loved it. No itchy lace she wore that thing all day.
> 
> Denise in MI



I agree with you! I would love to see Mulan added. They had Lilo (that red and green one) at one time. I'd like to see a new one for her too. Pref the red and white dress she wears at O'Hana Breakfast. Just think of how many dresses they could sell for that meal and the Luau! Lilo is all over WDW too. Little girls would love that costume and it could be made as one of the "unitchy" kind. If they continue to do the PPP they should make a replica of Minnie's Princess dress too. The hot pink one. How cute would that be!? And last but not least...Mary Poppins!!! I'd get 'em!


----------



## ivo004

Here are some pics of the new Ariel Dress that I just got today for my DD.  Hope you enjoy them, the dress is gorgeous....


----------



## hkeller27

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Thank you very much! I'll PM you! You will  Ms B. We consider her our Fairy Godmother!


 

who is Ms B?  The fairy godmother of princess clothes??????  oh please do share!!!!!


----------



## skw444

I would love the name of the Ebay seller as well, please!  Thanks!


----------



## crazypants

Great pictures! TY for posting. Curiosity has got me... I'd love the ebay seller's name too!


----------



## Princessbaby

GREAT PICTURES!!

Okay- I have to get in on this as well! My DD is so into dressing up right now and I would love to get her some dresses that are not too expensive and we can use for our trip. Can I also have the ebay info pm'd to me please? Thanks!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

ivo004 said:


> Here are some pics of the new Ariel Dress that I just got today for my DD.  Hope you enjoy them, the dress is gorgeous....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Has she seen it yet!? (Or is it a surprise?) I think this dress is gorgeous!!! You'll have to show us how it looks on her when ya'll get back!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Okay ladies...I sent you all Ms B's info. Happy Princess shopping! If anyone else needs her info please PM me and I'll get it out ASAP.  

_FYI guys...she no longer has any of the old styles left.    Sorry._

But if you like the new dresses or need some Disney crocs...she's your go to girl!


----------



## ivo004

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> ivo004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the new Ariel Dress that I just got today for my DD.  Hope you enjoy them, the dress is gorgeous....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Has she seen it yet!? (Or is it a surprise?) I think this dress is gorgeous!!! You'll have to show us how it looks on her when ya'll get back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ariel dress is a surprise for dd as soon as we get back I'll post pics. Thank OneTreeHill for all the information and this great thread
Click to expand...


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

ivo004 said:


> OneTreeHillAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ariel dress is a surprise for dd as soon as we get back I'll post pics. Thank OneTreeHill for all the information and this great thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help and glad to hear you loved your dress! Have you ever had a seller pack something so nicely!? The service is wonderful!   Ms B rocks!
Click to expand...


----------



## a*n*w

I just ordered my Alice dress from Ms. B for my DD!  I cannot wait!!!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessGT

Could you please PM me Ms B's information as well?  Thanks!


----------



## amsafko

We ordered the ariel and the belle ones for our dds as surprises.  Last week they wrote their "fairy godmother" to ask for costumes for their trip.  We "mailed" them and I explained that the fairy godmother lives at WDW so they'll just have to wait til we get there to see if she could get the dresses for them.  I'm going to lay them out after they are asleep so that they wake up to find them with a note from their fairy godmother.  I guess Ms. B essentially filled the role of fairy godmother quite well!


----------



## Ashlander

Would you mind sending me Mrs. B's info as well?  Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

amsafko said:


> We ordered the ariel and the belle ones for our dds as surprises.  Last week they wrote their "fairy godmother" to ask for costumes for their trip.  We "mailed" them and I explained that the fairy godmother lives at WDW so they'll just have to wait til we get there to see if she could get the dresses for them.  I'm going to lay them out after they are asleep so that they wake up to find them with a note from their fairy godmother.  I guess Ms. B essentially filled the role of fairy godmother quite well!



*What a GREAT idea! *


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I think I sent everyone the info! If I missed you hit me with a PM and I'll get it right out!


----------



## MickeyNicki

This is going to sound so dumb but my little niece now 5 has a very sensitive head .... when I brush it out and put it up in a ponytail she gets whiney and says it hurts so you have to be really gentle with her.

How gentle are the fairy godmothers?  I know they do not hurt kids or anything but do they ease up on the painful ones?  Her hair is super thick and in long super curly tendrils


----------



## Munchkin'sMommy

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> WDW sells boy costumes too! I know they have Jack Sparrow and Captain Hook at least! Boys can get all done up at the BBB!   I had a pic of this handsome little boy on the first BBB costume thread! He went to BBB with his twin sister and they had some amazing pictures taken! [/QUOTE
> 
> I seriously did not know about this! I thought the BBB was just for girls.  Ok, now I am excited  I think my son would look really handsome as either character.
> 
> Are the prices the same for boy and girl packages?  I totally have to do this now!
> 
> Maybe its just that time of the month, but some of those pictures are sooo cute that I actually had tears in my years....sigh....I want a daughter now!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

MickeyNicki said:


> This is going to sound so dumb but my little niece now 5 has a very sensitive head .... when I brush it out and put it up in a ponytail she gets whiney and says it hurts so you have to be really gentle with her.
> 
> How gentle are the fairy godmothers?  I know they do not hurt kids or anything but do they ease up on the painful ones?  Her hair is super thick and in long super curly tendrils



It's best to let the FGIT know this ahead of time. Having had it done myself I will tell you...it's a little intense when they pull you hair up and style it. My DD hates when I put her hair up in a ponytail but she will endure it at BBB. She has been close to tears before. However, when Ines saw this she eased up and told DD to let her know if it hurt again. Second  & Third times we had her again. All went fine because she "knew" my daughter. The fourth FGIT was perfect too BUT the hairstyle did not last as long as Ms Ines's styles.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Munchkin'sMommy said:


> OneTreeHillAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> WDW sells boy costumes too! I know they have Jack Sparrow and Captain Hook at least! Boys can get all done up at the BBB!   I had a pic of this handsome little boy on the first BBB costume thread! He went to BBB with his twin sister and they had some amazing pictures taken! [/QUOTE
> 
> I seriously did not know about this! I thought the BBB was just for girls.  Ok, now I am excited  I think my son would look really handsome as either character.
> 
> Are the prices the same for boy and girl packages?  I totally have to do this now!
> 
> Maybe its just that time of the month, but some of those pictures are sooo cute that I actually had tears in my years....sigh....I want a daughter now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little boys are only *$7.50*!!! I believe Ms B charges the same for the costumes though. I'm not sure how much they are at WDW. I've never priced the boys stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tanzanite

Will mrs B able to get the white princess gown  one of the ladies posted princess wedding gown i believe  thanks i love that one


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Tanzanite said:


> Will mrs B able to get the white princess gown  one of the ladies posted princess wedding gown i believe  thanks i love that one



She told me she was going to be getting it...I bought the retired Cinderella dress from her and I think that was he prettiest dress ever made by WDW! So beautiful! I think this other white one will be gorgeous too!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I just got a few emails from you ladies about the dresses. I just now saw these and I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. The PM's I get instantly so it's best to contact me that way. If you prefer to email contact me at CNCPhotography08@aol.com. Thanks.


----------



## Tanzanite

Thanks about white one i wont have time to order it does she have retired one is it the one with silver sash 50th anniversary one i saw it on ebay thanks again


----------



## schmass

In the event that I need to cancel my appointment, do you know how far in advance I need to do this so my CC isn't charged?


----------



## Jeanine3kids

Who is this Ms B how an I get in touch with her my DD is 4 1/2.


----------



## mamaLori05

schmass said:


> In the event that I need to cancel my appointment, do you know how far in advance I need to do this so my CC isn't charged?



I believe it was something like 48 hrs, otherwise you will get a $10 charge.  Correct me if I'm wrong though!


----------



## TinkerCarol

Here is the Picture of the new general princess wedding dress.  New since beginning of July.  May be gone for a while to redesign because the sleeves are eay to tight.


----------



## Jeanine3kids

How are the quality of these new costumes I haven't seen them in person only on this website but it seems the older ones were better quality.  Please tell me I am wrong.


----------



## mamaLori05

Jeanine3kids said:


> How are the quality of these new costumes I haven't seen them in person only on this website but it seems the older ones were better quality.  Please tell me I am wrong.



I haven't seen the new costumes yet, but I personally thought the Disney Store costumes were of better quality than the "old" Disney World costumes.  The Disney stores tulle seems to be much softer, making it less itchy.  I have to agree though, the new costumes do seem to look like the are of a lesser quality.  I too am hoping I'm wrong because they are sooo expensive.


----------



## Emily'sMom

Does the new ariel dress have any hair accessories?  crown?  starfish clip?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Tanzanite said:


> Thanks about white one i wont have time to order it does she have retired one is it the one with silver sash 50th anniversary one i saw it on ebay thanks again



Ms B doesn't have that silver/white Cinderella anymore but you can probably find it elsewhere on ebay. That dress retailed for $85 in 2006 so it may cost a small fortune on ebay now. It's gorgeous though! It would be perfect for a little girl to wear in a wedding too!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Jeanine3kids said:


> Who is this Ms B how an I get in touch with her my DD is 4 1/2.



Sent you a PM!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

TinkerCarol said:


> Here is the Picture of the new general princess wedding dress.  New since beginning of July.  May be gone for a while to redesign because the sleeves are eay to tight.



Absolutely beautiful! The little girl and the dress!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Jeanine3kids said:


> How are the quality of these new costumes I haven't seen them in person only on this website but it seems the older ones were better quality.  Please tell me I am wrong.



It depends on what you like personally. We have about all of the Disney Store costumes and the WDW costumes. DS costumes are wonderful and if you buy thoseat the right time you can get them for around 19.99 or less if you have aDS coupon. They usually retail for $39.50. They also carry a deluxe version sometimes and those usually go for $79.50. The DS ones are made "softer" but this also means they can tear up easier. If you notice..when you go into a DS and take a close look at the dresses they have at Halloween many of them will be damaged. Kids are hard on their costumes sometimes so consider this.

The Disney World costumes are made of a thicker lace material. Yes this does cause more itching from those with sensitive skin. They are made better in that sense. There are ways round this. Get a leotard. turtleneck, s/s T sirt and wear it under the costume. This will help ease the itchiness. If you still can not tolerate it look at Alice or Minnie. Both of these dresses are made like real clothes so there's nothing itchy on them. Pocahontas is more simple as well and may be a better choice for kids who do not like the lace.

As for the old WDW versus the new. Again a personal choice. I have them all. We like them all for one reason or another. I will say both Tinkerbells have the worst wings ever! They velcro onto the backs and made like cheap pantyhose. If you get a Tinkerbell consider buying other wings from the Disney Store to go with it! My DD says Tink is very itchy. It's gorgeous but it is covered in glitter. This one she'd have towear an undershirt with.

*Ariels* ~ my favorite Ariel is the classic mermaid set. This one is not very itchy either. It's simple and great for the super hot weather. Makes a GREAT picture with Ariel in the grotto too!

Ariel wedding dress. Not very itchy either. Pretty but not good for a hot Summer. This is our least favorite of the three.

Ariel Ball Gown. This is a gorgeous dress! The sleeves have great detail. The colors in the skirt are amazing too. This looks very similar to Ariel's costume that she wears at Princess Stroybook! Would make a great photo op over there! My DD says the arms are itchy in this one.

*Cinderella* ~ I have not gotten my new Cindy yet but the old one I know I will like the best! It did not itch according to my DD and it looked very similar to te one Cinderella wears in the parks. Yes, it was simple but I loved it for that reason! It was one of my favorite dresses!

Wedding Cinderella....WOW! So much detail there! Amazing dress. A little itchy but not too bad.
*
Snow White* ~ We liked the old one the best because it looked like SW's dress she wears in the parks! The only bad thing about SW was the cape. It would fall easily and had to be pinned for the SW "look" Other than that, amazing costume!

The New SW is very pretty too but it has a lot of glitter on it. Doesn't look so much like the real SW. DD did not complain of itchies with this one. The sleeves are poofy with some glitter but not like Ariel's. Ariel's is more like a recital costume or pageant dress. Make sense?

*Jasmine* ~ Both of these are similar. The old one looked more like the Jasmine you meet at the park. The new one has extra designs on it but it's beautiful! Shows up GREAT in a picture too! Not very itchy and great for the hot weather. Both show the belly button so if you're against that stay away from Jasmine. I see "Jasmine" more than any other at the parks! She must be their #1 seller! 

*Pocahontas* ~ great for the Fall/Winter visits. We have not worn this to the parks yet. It's always been too hot. The one in my Trip Report is the one from the Disney Store. The one from WDW has the fake white fur across the top. It's pictured here in this thread. Minimal itchy here too.

*Minnie *and *Alice* ~ Not itchies here and both dresses are Gorgeous on. Love them both! 

*Aurora *~ We like the old one best! The new one is pretty too but again has a lot of glitter on it! The other one looked more like Aurora in the park. My DD never complained of itchies in either of them. In the older Princess dresses the bottom was more full making the dresses more elegant IMO. The new Ariel is made this way too. (With the full skirt) That might be the reason the new ones appear to be of lesser quality? Both the ol and new are made very well though.

*Belle* ~ As mentioned before the older Belle was much fuller. Looked more like Belle you meet. But, in this case we like the new one and the way it looks on my DD better. This dress has the little straps to hold it on the arms. The other dress sort of hung off the arm. DD said this one did not itch at all. This dress is long in length too! If we could only have one it'd be the new version!

*Red Belle *~ This one is a deluxe style. It does itch a little so I'm told. I have a Holiday Belle I bought from Disney Online though and this dress doesn't even compare to it! It's nice but not one of our favorites!

Did I cover them all? There are some I would never pay $65 or $85 for but all of them I have paid 29.99 for!  I bought two for the $60 price tag before I met Ms B. The original Belle and Jasmine.  I hope this helped...


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I'm going to add a poll....


----------



## richmond282

I would also like Ms B's info. Thanks!


----------



## Naisy68

OneTreeHill - Your BBB report is awesome, you are so knowledgeable about the costumes.


----------



## TinkerCarol

Just a little note about keeping the dresses full at the bottom.  Learned this one from my granddaughters dance teacher because dughter had to do it with recital costume.  Hang the dress inside out.  It really leaves the dress full afterwards.


----------



## Naisy68

TinkerCarol said:


> Just a little note about keeping the dresses full at the bottom.  Learned this one from my granddaughters dance teacher because dughter had to do it with recital costume.  Hang the dress inside out.  It really leaves the dress full afterwards.



Great idea! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Naisy68 said:


> OneTreeHill - Your BBB report is awesome, you are so knowledgeable about the costumes.



Thank you.  

And Tinker Carol...GREAT tip!!!


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

would you mind PMing me Ms B's info aswell, I have 2 boys but maybe I could get one of them a jack costume or something.

TIA


----------



## AnnetteF

OneTreeHillAddict: Can you pm me with Ms B's info? Thanks!


----------



## danx2plus3more

i would like the info as well


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Sent the PM's...

_*I have a question for those of you that have been to BBB at DTD and at the Castle...*_

*Which one did you like best and why!?*


----------



## christa112

I really like the Jasmine Costume it is more realistic for my DD because we live in MA and it can be pretty cold here in Oct for Halloween, yet the costume looks like it would also be really cute for the MNSSHP too.


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

can I have Mrs. B's info as well. I am dying to seel her stuff too!


----------



## princessmom29

TinkerCarol said:


> Just a little note about keeping the dresses full at the bottom.  Learned this one from my granddaughters dance teacher because dughter had to do it with recital costume.  Hang the dress inside out.  It really leaves the dress full afterwards.



I know this works with tutu's but i wonder if there is enought material for it to work with the new dresses?? Any input??


----------



## Em&Lex

I also don't have enough posts to do a PM.  Could you send me the info on Mrs. B please.  We are going in October.  Thanks!
Cathy


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Sent the PM's...
> 
> _*I have a question for those of you that have been to BBB at DTD and at the Castle...*_
> 
> *Which one did you like best and why!?*


I personaly have not been to BBB yet, I am going there in Sept BUT I have many dis friends that say they liked the castle one better because you get "the full effect", I guess cause your at THE CASTLE, ya know.


----------



## a*n*w

Do you know if Mrs B.  is out of town?  I contacted her last week and she answered me about the Alice costume.  I haven't heard from her again and I have sent her several messages.  I don't want to drive her nuts so I thought I'd ask if anyone else is having trouble contacting her.


----------



## mom2faith

May I please have Mrs B's Info


----------



## tribecamom

any advice on which way to go to minimize the discomfort


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

a*n*w said:


> Do you know if Mrs B.  is out of town?  I contacted her last week and she answered me about the Alice costume.  I haven't heard from her again and I have sent her several messages.  I don't want to drive her nuts so I thought I'd ask if anyone else is having trouble contacting her.



I talked to her last Friday via email. She mentioned that some Diser's had placed orders and not paypaled them then. I hope a couple of bad apples didn't ruin it for everyone. I shared her info to save other parents money like I did. It usually takes her a day or two to get back to me when I send her an email.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

tribecamom said:


> any advice on which way to go to minimize the discomfort



If she hates itchy your best bet is Alice or Minnie. Those are made more like real dresses. They are beautiful too!


----------



## Alimarie12

This is probably a silly question, but I haven't been able to find a simple answer, do you get to meet any princesses or get your pictures with any while at BBB or do you have to do CRT to get that?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Alimarie12 said:


> This is probably a silly question, but I haven't been able to find a simple answer, do you get to meet any princesses or get your pictures with any while at BBB or do you have to do CRT to get that?



No Princesses at BBB. You can meet them inside CRT, PSB in Epcot, & 1900 Park Fare has Cinderella as far as dining is concerned.

You can meet them in the tent at Toon Town in the MK. Jasmine is in Adventureland. Belle does Story Time  but will be in her blue and white dress.

You can also meet Belle, Snow White, Mulan, Jasmine, and Aurora over in World Showcase.


----------



## amsafko

I have a question...I do not personally care for the use of hair extensions in my children's hair, can I take my 2 daughters and just tell them which hair style (fairytale princess, I believe it's called) that I want and not have them offer my dds a choice so we don't have a problem with it).  I'm assuming the styles that have hair extensions require them and I can't just get it without them.  There is just something that bugs me about them.  My dds will be in princess dresses so I think they will be totally fine with the princess style to go with it.  

Thanks.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

schmass said:


> In the event that I need to cancel my appointment, do you know how far in advance I need to do this so my CC isn't charged?



There is a 24 hour cancellation policy. If your appointment is on July 31st at 1pm you must cancel by July 30th before 1pm. Otherwise you will be charged.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

amsafko said:


> I have a question...I do not personally care for the use of hair extensions in my children's hair, can I take my 2 daughters and just tell them which hair style (fairytale princess, I believe it's called) that I want and not have them offer my dds a choice so we don't have a problem with it).  I'm assuming the styles that have hair extensions require them and I can't just get it without them.  There is just something that bugs me about them.  My dds will be in princess dresses so I think they will be totally fine with the princess style to go with it.
> 
> Thanks.



The hair extension is just a ponytail that ties around the bun. When you check in at the podium let the FGIT know then you want the crown and you'd rather them not suggest the others to your daughters. I don't see why this would be a problem. Just to be safe you can let your FGIT know as you get seated in the chairs as well.


----------



## IUHoosiers

amsafko

I had similar concerns when DD3 went in February.  I spoke with our FGIT and told her which hair style (fairytale princess) and asked her to go VERY light on the make-up.  She was very accomodating and my daughter didn't know the difference.  I didnt' know there was going to be a choice of nail polish or little press-on nails - but the FGIT came to me first and discretely showed me the options.  I chose to go with the polish (DD selected the color) and DD never knew about the other choice.  Hopefully you will have the same experience.  We are going back in September (DD now 4), but this time I am letting my daughter have the Diva style (with the extensions), because her hair is too short for the fairytale princess.  I plan on informing the FGIT about the hairstyle, make-up and nails up front to keep things simple.  Good luck!


----------



## a*n*w

Okay, Mrs. B. emailed me...woohoo!!!  Alice is on the way!


----------



## Feistygirl916

Can you please PM me the info for the seller on ebay?  I too would like to buy a dress beforehand...


----------



## mickey0624

subscribing


----------



## amsafko

Forgive me for yet another question.  I'm trying to determine how to time my arrival to our appt.  We have a 4:00pm appointment at the castle BBB.  We'll be getting there from the Poly (we do mornings in the park and then go back for nap/swim.  We'll obviously be using the monorail to get there.  What time would you leave the resort to get there at the appropriate time.  Also, we have a ADR at 1900 Park Fare for 6:15pm, should we just expect to go straight there?

Thanks!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

amsafko said:


> Forgive me for yet another question.  I'm trying to determine how to time my arrival to our appt.  We have a 4:00pm appointment at the castle BBB.  We'll be getting there from the Poly (we do mornings in the park and then go back for nap/swim.  We'll obviously be using the monorail to get there.  What time would you leave the resort to get there at the appropriate time.  Also, we have a ADR at 1900 Park Fare for 6:15pm, should we just expect to go straight there?
> 
> Thanks!



I'd leave by 3 just to be safe. You should have time to get back to 1900 too. I know the wait at DTD was really bad but now that there's two BBB's I think you'll be fine.


----------



## TinkerCarol

princessmom29 said:


> I know this works with tutu's but i wonder if there is enought material for it to work with the new dresses?? Any input??


I have the princess wedding dress hanging inside out right now for my DGD's 4th BD.  When I take it off the hanger and turn it right side out it is VERY full.  Just need to do it each time you take it off to keep it that way.


----------



## Jeanine3kids

Do you think sleeping beauty is to hot for August?  I am going to the princess tea.  I wouldn't be walking around the parks with it on.


----------



## Tanzanite

Iwill have my daughter dressed in her outfit when we get to the tea then change her after for the park.


----------



## Jeanine3kids

Tanzanite said:


> Iwill have my daughter dressed in her outfit when we get to the tea then change her after for the park.



Which dress will she have on?


----------



## Tanzanite

My daughter will have a custom made Aurora it amost identical to Aurora with long sleeves are you doing American girl tea i will dress her just before event thenchange her after because i know it will be hot.


----------



## Jeanine3kids

Tanzanite said:


> My daughter will have a custom made Aurora it amost identical to Aurora with long sleeves are you doing American girl tea i will dress her just before event thenchange her after because i know it will be hot.



Yes we will be doing the tea and she has Cinderella and Jasmine and now she is talking about being sleeping beauty.   I wonder if most of the girls will be dressed as sleeping beauty?
Jeanine


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Tanzanite said:


> My daughter will have a custom made Aurora it amost identical to Aurora with long sleeves are you doing American girl tea i will dress her just before event thenchange her after because i know it will be hot.



Can I see your dress??? Sounds awesome!!! I wish all of the WDW costumes were exact matches of what the Princesses wear there!


----------



## Tanzanite

The girls are all different some have costumes some have pretty dresses i saw where someone posted pictures  some didnt dress but more dressesd than not i have lots of dresses  for my daughter  she wants to wear Auroa which ever outfit your daughter picks will be beautiful all the little girla look loveley


----------



## Tanzanite

I dont know how to postpictures how can i find out as i will do a trip report when i get back is there somewhere to learn how not great with computers i know how to send email thats all help


----------



## Tanzanite

One Tree hill how do you post message under  neath  one written ? i am hopeless with computers


----------



## lissiesmum

okay, I booked the crown package for my sweetpea and  I have decided to find the dress either at DTD or before we leave.  I was wondering how long they usually spend doing the hair and makeup?  I will definitely be purchasing the Photopass as it will be just DD and I...do they do a regular photo shoot with your daughter if you don't order the big package?  If so, how long does that usually take?  I booked a 6:15 reservation before the MNSSHP, and want to make sure I have enought time to get to the first parade at 8:15.  I am so excited about doing this for my DD.  Please tell me the Photopass people accompany them to the royal photo suite to take pictures that you can order later????


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Tanzanite said:


> One Tree hill how do you post message under  neath  one written ? i am hopeless with computers



Go to Photobucket.com and start an account. Once you upload your pictures to that you will see an image code underneath. All you do is copy and paste that and it'll show up on the boards!


----------



## Tanzanite

Ihave never uploaded pictures i take my memory cards to Sams club to make copies i am truly hopeless i never ordered photos on line as i dont know how i know its much cheaper .


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Tanzanite said:


> Ihave never uploaded pictures i take my memory cards to Sams club to make copies i am truly hopeless i never ordered photos on line as i dont know how i know its much cheaper .



Always make a copy of your memory cards to disc! You can upload anything to Photobucket then post it here as long as you have enough posts to do so. Sam's is pretty cheap. I've never done pic orders online either.


----------



## lissiesmum

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> *Crowns:
> The Crowns that come with the Princess hairstyle look like these. You also get a Mickey shaped clip that's pastel jewels on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following crowns match the costumes and are sold seperately.
> 
> Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (matches the red and yellow dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes (they also have flip flops available)
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie (These have been worn...she loves the Minnie dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella *




Ok, just so I make sure I'm understanding this correctly (so much info!).  If you purchase the crown package and your child does the princess style, the above pictured crown (not matching the outfit) is part of the hairstyle and part of the cost?  Plus a Mickey clip?  That would be great if I could cross off crown on my list of things to buy!


----------



## lissiesmum

does anyone have any pics of their DD in an Alice dress after their hair done?  I'm leaning towards that dress as it looks the most comfortable, but I can't picture the princess hairstyle with the Alice dress????


----------



## rylousmom

Okay everyone, I need some help.  I was going to order a dress from Ms. B for my two year old.  Every time I ask her which one she wants she changes her mind.  Her older sister wants to be Jasmine so I thought I would get the youngest Ariel.  Now my problem is Ms. B only has the ball gown and not the two piece.  So what do you guys think.  Would you go with the ball gown or pick something else. Thanks


----------



## ahill004

rylousmom - I just ordered the Jamsine for my oldest as well. I went with Ariel for my 2 year old because that is the only princess she REALLY loves. I think a lot of 2 year olds are into Ariel. I would go with the Ariel ballgown for thw 2 year old UNLESS you think she will get upset that she doens't have the same as her sister? My little one could care less about that (although the OLDER sister wants to dress alike)!

ALSO - does anyone have a picture of the NEW cinderella dress? I am not sure which one it is on here!
Also, I don't know the white dress with the 3 princesses?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

lissiesmum said:


> Ok, just so I make sure I'm understanding this correctly (so much info!).  If you purchase the crown package and your child does the princess style, the above pictured crown (not matching the outfit) is part of the hairstyle and part of the cost?  Plus a Mickey clip?  That would be great if I could cross off crown on my list of things to buy!



The Fairy Tale Princess style includes a small jeweled crown (you choose style and color) and a pastel Mickey shaped bow goes in the back.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

ahill004 said:


> rylousmom - I just ordered the Jamsine for my oldest as well. I went with Ariel for my 2 year old because that is the only princess she REALLY loves. I think a lot of 2 year olds are into Ariel. I would go with the Ariel ballgown for thw 2 year old UNLESS you think she will get upset that she doens't have the same as her sister? My little one could care less about that (although the OLDER sister wants to dress alike)!
> 
> ALSO - does anyone have a picture of the NEW cinderella dress? I am not sure which one it is on here!
> Also, I don't know the white dress with the 3 princesses?



I'm still waiting for Cinderella. I'll post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## ahill004

Thanks!


----------



## prohousewife/mom

Is the ariel two piece outfit still the same?


----------



## lissiesmum

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> The Fairy Tale Princess style includes a small jeweled crown (you choose style and color) and a pastel Mickey shaped bow goes in the back.



Thanks a bunch, that helps a lot.  I have decided on the Tinkerbelle costume.  I got one on clearance at the Disney Store along with those cool fiberoptic wings...although my second thought was how the heck will I fit the wings on the plane!


----------



## Jenny-momof3

We were there beginning of July and my dd has what I believe is the new Cinderella dress.... the sleeves are different from the one that is shown at the beginning of the post. 

  Not sure how to post a picture here though... can anyone help?


----------



## dkshan96

You have to go to photobucket and set up an account and upload pics there, from there it will give you info of how to post the pics on a board.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Jenny-momof3 said:


> We were there beginning of July and my dd has what I believe is the new Cinderella dress.... the sleeves are different from the one that is shown at the beginning of the post.
> 
> Not sure how to post a picture here though... can anyone help?



Does it have a good bit of silver on it? If so that's the new one! DId you figure out Photobucket yet?


----------



## mamaLori05

lissiesmum said:


> Thanks a bunch, that helps a lot.  I have decided on the Tinkerbelle costume.  I got one on clearance at the Disney Store along with those cool fiberoptic wings...although my second thought was how the heck will I fit the wings on the plane!



OH OH, I have a tip for the wings for you!!!  We have the same ones and brought them to Disney too.  We took out the battery (so the lights would not stay on) and put half the wings on the bottom of the suitcase, piled clothes in between, and folded the top of the wings over the clothes.  The wings came out perfect after the flight there and after the flight home.  They didn't stay bent or anything.  Just as new!!

forgot to add, make sure you bring your mini screwdriver along so that you can put the battery back in when you get to the hotel!


----------



## PrincessGT

I'm headed to the World of Disney store in NYC at the end of the week, if anyone has any picture requests for costumes or accessories, list them here and I'll try to take them and post pictures here.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

PrincessGT said:


> I'm headed to the World of Disney store in NYC at the end of the week, if anyone has any picture requests for costumes or accessories, list them here and I'll try to take them and post pictures here.



Take some of the matching flip flops of you can...we don't have any of those. I hear those are taking the place of most of the shoes now. Have fun in NYC and thanks for offering to get pics!  

Ya know what else...the capes. I wonder if they updated those!? They used to sell them to match Cinderella, Belle, and Aurora that I know of. Prices would be good to know too. I know they went up since I was at WDW last.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Could you check and see if there are any hair accessories to go with the new Ariel ballgown?  Thanks
Nicole


----------



## PrincessGT

Flip flops, capes and hair accessories ... I'll do my best!  I honestly didn't know they had hair accessories (other than crowns), so I'm intrigued!

I wasn't thrilled to have a last minute business trip scheduled days before school starts for DD, until I realized I could make a World of Disney visit.   My husband actually wondered why I was taking a large suitcase instead of my normal carryon for a 3 day/2 night trip.  Silly man!


----------



## Ohana90

TinkerCarol said:


> Here is the Picture of the new general princess wedding dress.  New since beginning of July.  May be gone for a while to redesign because the sleeves are eay to tight.



That dress is beautiful....where did you buy it from. Cant find it anywhere.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

They should be back in the Disney World stores soon if not already. They had work out the kinks on something or another. It is beautiful isn't it?


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Okay hopefully this works....

<a href="http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/?action=view&current=DisneyJuly3038.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/DisneyJuly3038.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

 This is the new Cinderella dress.  My dd is almost 10 but it pretty little.  This is the size 6x and it was plenty big.  She did complain about the arms being super scratchy and when she wore it later on in the trip she put a tshirt on under it.  


<a href="http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/?action=view&current=DisneyJuly3059.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/DisneyJuly3059.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 Here's another picture of it... along with my 2 other kiddos.  Oldest dd had her hair done at BBB as well.. and my ds had his done at the barbershop on main street.  

 When I get my photopass CD I will post some closer pics of the dress.... I stopped taking pics because the photpass photographer was taking sooo many.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Well crap it didn't work.... can anyone help?


----------



## ahappydisneymommy

Jenny-momof3 said:


> Okay hopefully this works....
> 
> <a href="http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/?action=view&current=DisneyJuly3038.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/DisneyJuly3038.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> This is the new Cinderella dress.  My dd is almost 10 but it pretty little.  This is the size 6x and it was plenty big.  She did complain about the arms being super scratchy and when she wore it later on in the trip she put a tshirt on under it.
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/?action=view&current=DisneyJuly3059.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a227/hannahbrookedrew/DisneyJuly3059.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of it... along with my 2 other kiddos.  Oldest dd had her hair done at BBB as well.. and my ds had his done at the barbershop on main street.
> 
> When I get my photopass CD I will post some closer pics of the dress.... I stopped taking pics because the photpass photographer was taking sooo many.



This should work...


----------



## TinkerCarol

Post Number 182 Shows The New Cinderella Dress I Believe.  It Is The One We Got At Bbb In July Also.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

How precious! I love the little boys mohawk too! Awww.   The dress is pretty!!!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

ahappydisneymommy said:


> This should work...



Awwww, love the pictures. The girls look beautiful and I love the little boy's hair! The new dress is very pretty! I love the way it sparkles and shimmers in the light.


----------



## MLC

I wanted to buy a princess dress for my dd off ebay. she is a size 5 now.  my question is should i buy her size 4/5 or go for size 6?


----------



## dato63

ahappydisneymommy said:


> This should work...



Is this the same dress they will be offering at the Disney Store locally for Halloween?  Does anyone know?   I called the store and they told me the costumes would be in on 8/18th.   I have one (Madison) trying to decide between Belle & Cinderella.  This dress is gorgeous (OP your DD looks like an authentic princess).   We're planning to just take our halloween costumes with us for BBB - but if this is at BBB and not the mall, I could be in trouble with some begging girls!


----------



## Ohana90

I just bought this dress off of Ebay. Its the Disney Deluxe Ball gown.  I cannot wait to rcv it and have my DD wear it @ BBB.  






[/IMG]


----------



## Jenny-momof3

ahappydisneymommy~  Thanks so much for fixing my pics for me.  

Thank you ladies for all the wonderful compliments on my kiddos.  They absolutely loved getting all done up.  I never imagined my dd would want to get a dress... but once she saw all the other little girls walking around she thought it was really neat. Daddy surprised her with the dress right before she went into BBB.  My oldest dd said she wasn't going into BBB is she had to wear a dress.  

 I must say that the CM's definitely go above and beyond to give the kids special treatment who have done BBB or the barbershop.  All over MK they would say "Hello Princess".... one CM even gave her a royal bow.  
With my ds... many of the CM's would give him high 5 and say "cool dude".  I think they got a big kick out of how young he was with a mohawk.  

I did have 1 mom look at my ds and say that she thought doing that to him was the worst thing she had ever seen and that it was awful to do something like that to such a little kid.   He enjoyed every single second of that mohawk and all the attention that came with it.  

 I can't wait to do this all over again on our trip next year!!  It was worth every single penny!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

dato63 said:


> Is this the same dress they will be offering at the Disney Store locally for Halloween?  Does anyone know?   I called the store and they told me the costumes would be in on 8/18th.   I have one (Madison) trying to decide between Belle & Cinderella.  This dress is gorgeous (OP your DD looks like an authentic princess).   We're planning to just take our halloween costumes with us for BBB - but if this is at BBB and not the mall, I could be in trouble with some begging girls!



This is the Disney World dress. Disney Store will carry a Cinderella but it wont be this same dress.  This one retails for $65 and the DS will retail for about $39.50 or about $79.50 if you go with deluxe.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Jenny-momof3 said:


> I did have 1 mom look at my ds and say that she thought doing that to him was the worst thing she had ever seen and that it was awful to do something like that to such a little kid.



I hope you told that _disturbed_ woman where to go!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Ohana90 said:


> I just bought this dress off of Ebay. Its the Disney Deluxe Ball gown.  I cannot wait to rcv it and have my DD wear it @ BBB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That's pretty!


----------



## dato63

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> This is the Disney World dress. Disney Store will carry a Cinderella but it wont be this same dress.  This one retails for $65 and the DS will retail for about $39.50 or about $79.50 if you go with deluxe.



Thank you for the heads up.  I'll just be sure to be prepared in case they really want the WDW dress.   I just hate to buy two dresses in one year, as no telling if they'll ever get to wear it again (they grow so fast) - but being their birthday I have a feeling DH & I would be a soft touch.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

I hope you told that disturbed woman where to go! 

Don't you worry.... I let her know EXACTLY what I thought of that comment.    She was a little stunned because she didn't realize I heard her.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I got my crocs from Ms B yesterday. We love them! I'm not sure how great they'll match the Princess dresses but DD will have comfy feet!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Good Morning friends!  I just wanted to let you know that the Disney Store will be putting out their Halloween costumes on or about Aug. 26. I'm a Disney Store CM and I get so excited for the costume boxes to be delivered. It's like Christmas! 

Yesterday I saw the regular Cinderella dress for $39.50 and the Deluxe. The regular reminds me of last year's dress, it has the glitter stencil along the bottom of the dress. The stencil is of the coach and little hearts. It's very pretty! The deluxe is gorgeous!!! It has the bustle like the old Disney dress with a full skirt covered in sparkle starbursts. Snow white was a perfect replica of her dress. Ariel is so cute this year! The colors are teal and deep purple, beautiful and the skirt looks like a real fin. It even jets out on the bottom to look like one. Sleeping Beauty is a deep rose. The color really pops and I love how the sleeves go out on the sides just like her dress. 
We're also getting the white Giselle wedding gown, Belle, Belle deluxe, Jasmine and hopefully Mulan.(I hope so she is one of my favorites.) I'll keep you updated on the gowns and the official day they go on stage. Have a magical day!


----------



## Ashlander

The Halloween dresses sound beautiful.  I can't wait to see them!  I'm going to have a hard time choosing what to get.  We are headed to the MNSSHP and we're going to surprise the kids with new costumes.  I think Tinkerbelle is going to leave them for the kids in the hotel room...I thought it would add a little magic


----------



## tink52937

I am so glad I found this thread. Does anyone know the price of the new mermaid dress? I booked the castle package for my 4y dd and I am hoping it is the 189 price.
Also, my 9y dd is going to do the HM package. Does anyone know how much the costume is?  I think it is a gold jacket and black pants, but I am not sure.

Thanks so much for your help.
Traci


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

gabbyrosebud said:


> Good Morning friends!  I just wanted to let you know that the Disney Store will be putting out their Halloween costumes on or about Aug. 26. I'm a Disney Store CM and I get so excited for the costume boxes to be delivered. It's like Christmas!
> 
> Yesterday I saw the regular Cinderella dress for $39.50 and the Deluxe. The regular reminds me of last year's dress, it has the glitter stencil along the bottom of the dress. The stencil is of the coach and little hearts. It's very pretty! The deluxe is gorgeous!!! It has the bustle like the old Disney dress with a full skirt covered in sparkle starbursts. Snow white was a perfect replica of her dress. Ariel is so cute this year! The colors are teal and deep purple, beautiful and the skirt looks like a real fin. It even jets out on the bottom to look like one. Sleeping Beauty is a deep rose. The color really pops and I love how the sleeves go out on the sides just like her dress.
> We're also getting the white Giselle wedding gown, Belle, Belle deluxe, Jasmine and hopefully Mulan.(I hope so she is one of my favorites.) I'll keep you updated on the gowns and the official day they go on stage. Have a magical day!



Yay!!!!   They sound adorable!!! I get excited too when all the new stuff comes out. I wait to buy after Halloween though when they go to 19.99. I can't wait to see them all!!! That last Giselle was _bee you tee full_!!! What a fun job you have!!! And now even better benefits!!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

tink52937 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread. Does anyone know the price of the new mermaid dress? I booked the castle package for my 4y dd and I am hoping it is the 189 price.
> Also, my 9y dd is going to do the HM package. Does anyone know how much the costume is?  I think it is a gold jacket and black pants, but I am not sure.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> Traci



I think it's $65 at WDW. I bought mine from an ebay seller for 29.99. If you want her name PM me. We bring our own WDW dress with us, then buy the middle package. I get my Photopass early for 99.95 so I have all of my BBB pics and I can print them on real photo paper whenever I want. It saves a lot of money and time. You can wrap the dress....put it in the room...and say "Princess ?" or "The Fairy Godmother" left it for her.  No mater what it's a wonderful experience and your little girl is going to love it!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Yay!!!!   They sound adorable!!! I get excited too when all the new stuff comes out. I wait to buy after Halloween though when they go to 19.99. I can't wait to see them all!!! That last Giselle was _bee you tee full_!!! What a fun job you have!!! And now even better benefits!!!



I love my job and the benefits are great now! I've been a CM for Disney Store 3 years, but now I'm officially a "Disney CM" which is amazing! I worked today and saw the Giselle wedding dress. It is so beautiful and looks like the last Giselle gown, but maybe a little more detailed and poufier. It's a deluxe dress so it's $79.50. My new favorite of the day is the Alice in Wonderland dress. It's light blue satin and the apron has details embroidered along the bottom like little tea cups. I NEED to have this one too. I've got it bad!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

gabbyrosebud said:


> I love my job and the benefits are great now! I've been a CM for Disney Store 3 years, but now I'm officially a "Disney CM" which is amazing! I worked today and saw the Giselle wedding dress. It is so beautiful and looks like the last Giselle gown, but maybe a little more detailed and poufier. It's a deluxe dress so it's $79.50. My new favorite of the day is the Alice in Wonderland dress. It's light blue satin and the apron has details embroidered along the bottom like little tea cups. I NEED to have this one too. I've got it bad!



OMG how cute!? Are there any boy "Alice in Wonderland" costumes? I would love to see a Mad Hatter or Cheshire cat!!!


----------



## BostonDisney

Congratulations on getting becoming an official CM!  My husband ran across an article about named "dressing the part".  I guess a cinderella "in full outfit" took two buses to her interview.  Now that's dedication to getting the job! 

I can't wait to take my little one to BBB.  She's going to turn 5 the day before and I am planning on getting cinderella's deluxe dress.  

I love the idea of signing it from her fairy godmother.  That's a great idea.


----------



## katiebug86

Why can't I have a little girl?


----------



## tink52937

I tried to PM you and I don't have 10 posts yet, as I am new.
Could you please PM me her name?

This is the same dress I would buy at the BBB?  
Thanks
Traci


----------



## gabbyrosebud

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> OMG how cute!? Are there any boy "Alice in Wonderland" costumes? I would love to see a Mad Hatter or Cheshire cat!!!



I haven't seen any of the boys costumes yet, so I'll let you know. I forgot to mention that I also saw the Tinkerbell costume. It's truly ithe most gorgeous one I've seen. We were oooohing and aaaahing when we saw it. The bottom of it is a shimmery, sparkly material. It will look so beautiful when light hits it. There is also an infant one exactly the same. This is going to be the best Halloween at the Disney Store! 



BostonDisney said:


> Congratulations on getting becoming an official CM!  My husband ran across an article about named "dressing the part".  I guess a cinderella "in full outfit" took two buses to her interview.  Now that's dedication to getting the job!



Thank you so much!  When I got my first paycheck from the Disney Corporation I was so excited. But I was even more excited to have Mickey on my check!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

tink52937 said:


> I tried to PM you and I don't have 10 posts yet, as I am new.
> Could you please PM me her name?
> 
> This is the same dress I would buy at the BBB?
> Thanks
> Traci



I sent you her ID...


----------



## tink52937

Thanks so much, I just contacted her.
T


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Please PM me the info on the dresses too!
Thank you!

I've enjoyed the BBB thread and all the work you've done on it!


----------



## amsafko

We purchased the Belle and Ariel Ball Gown a few months back.  I'm trying to decide how to surprise my girls with them.  1)  Have it sitting out the morning of their appt. when they wake up with a letter from the Fairy Godmother (they had written her a letter asking for these dresses) or 2) take it to the BBB before their appt. so they can be surprised in the fitting rooms with them (with a note from their FGM).  Which do you think is best?? 

If we do the second scenario can I just have dh bring it in a bit earlier in the day (their appt. is at 4:00) with their names attached to them?  I'd seen someone else say they would do something like this even though the dresses were not bought there - they are the new ones they are selling there though.

Thanks!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Hi! I just wanted to add to the list of the Disney Store costumes coming out of the boxes. Yesterday we got Hannah Montana with a jacket, shirt, skirt and leggins, a Camp Rock silver sequin outfit with leggings. We also got Hannah hair extenstions with colors and guitar clips, very cute. 

We got a pink infant and toddler Minnie Mouse that is absolutely adorable. It comes with lace trimmed pantaloons! The older girls get the traditonal Minnie. I'll keep you updated on the other characters.


----------



## lissiesmum

gabbyrosebud said:


> Hi! I just wanted to add to the list of the Disney Store costumes coming out of the boxes. Yesterday we got Hannah Montana with a jacket, shirt, skirt and leggins, a Camp Rock silver sequin outfit with leggings. We also got Hannah hair extenstions with colors and guitar clips, very cute.
> 
> We got a pink infant and toddler Minnie Mouse that is absolutely adorable. It comes with lace trimmed pantaloons! The older girls get the traditonal Minnie. I'll keep you updated on the other characters.



I was wondering if you could answer if all Disney Stores are created equal?  What I mean is, will all the Disney Stores get all of the costumes or just some of them.  I live in NH, and was wondering if it would be worth drivng to MA if they would have more than my mall would???


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Could you please PM me the info for the discounted dresses as well.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

lissiesmum said:


> I was wondering if you could answer if all Disney Stores are created equal?  What I mean is, will all the Disney Stores get all of the costumes or just some of them.  I live in NH, and was wondering if it would be worth drivng to MA if they would have more than my mall would???



We should all be getting the same costumes. They should be going out on stage by August 26. I would give them a call to make sure they're out before making the trip.


----------



## tink52937

I emailed Mrs. B through ebay and she hasn't gotten back to me. I figure since it the weekend she is busy. But can someone advise if the costumes she sells are the same ones from World Of Disney. I assume yes, but I want to make sure before I buy.
My daughters want the new Ariel and the new Cinderella.

Thanks,
Traci


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

tink52937 said:


> I emailed Mrs. B through ebay and she hasn't gotten back to me. I figure since it the weekend she is busy. But can someone advise if the costumes she sells are the same ones from World Of Disney. I assume yes, but I want to make sure before I buy.
> My daughters want the new Ariel and the new Cinderella.
> 
> Thanks,
> Traci



Absolutely. The tags read Walt Disney World Resort or something to that effect. It's the same exact dresses, only half the price. Sometimes it takes Ms B 4-5 days to get back to me but she always does. 

Who else had gotten their dresses? What did you think of the packaging? She goes all out don't she!? My kids love her packages...it's like Christmas morning!

I got Cinderella yesterday. Sometime tonight I'll add the pictures on.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Jenny-momof3 said:


> Could you please PM me the info for the discounted dresses as well.



Sent it....


----------



## divawife

Who is Mrs. B?  Does she have a store on EBay or can I just put in "Mrs. B" in search on Ebay?
Thanks!


----------



## sunlover13

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Absolutely. The tags read Walt Disney World Resort or something to that effect. It's the same exact dresses, only half the price. Sometimes it takes Ms B 4-5 days to get back to me but she always does.
> 
> Who else had gotten their dresses? What did you think of the packaging? She goes all out don't she!? My kids love her packages...it's like Christmas morning!
> 
> I got Cinderella yesterday. Sometime tonight I'll add the pictures on.



I've been searching for an Ariel dress for my DD who will be doing BBB this Sept for the first time.   Can I have the ebay ID too please?   Thanks so much!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Sent it!


----------



## nova624

May I please have the sellers info. Thanks


----------



## Mommy2SabrinaJeremy

Could I have that ebay ID also?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Sent it...


----------



## Emily'sMom

got ariel, jasmine and minnie on friday.  packaging was awesome.  the tags say Walt Disney World Resort Disneyland.  the dresses are perfect.  thank you for this wonderful thread!


----------



## tink52937

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Absolutely. The tags read Walt Disney World Resort or something to that effect. It's the same exact dresses, only half the price. Sometimes it takes Ms B 4-5 days to get back to me but she always does.
> 
> Who else had gotten their dresses? What did you think of the packaging? She goes all out don't she!? My kids love her packages...it's like Christmas morning!
> 
> I got Cinderella yesterday. Sometime tonight I'll add the pictures on.




Thanks so much for the response. I just emailed her and advised of the size and costumes. This makes vacation seem so much closer than 60 days, 5 hours and 51 minutes away, but who is counting


----------



## mrsv98

DD would really like a Jasmine outfit, could I have the eBay seller's name too please? Thanks!


----------



## PoppyGirl

DD told me today that she does not want to wear a "dress up costume" but a "real dress" for BBB and dinner with Cinderella.  Do any of the girls simply wear a pretty dress?


----------



## jackie101

Is it possible to have my dd get her hair done and make it to Epcott for 11:30 reservations for princess storybook?


----------



## ireland_nicole

what time is her appt? If you got an early appt (say 8 or 9) I think you'd have no problem.  That's from MK, you'd probably have more time from DTD.


----------



## jackie101

ireland_nicole said:


> what time is her appt? If you got an early appt (say 8 or 9) I think you'd have no problem.  That's from MK, you'd probably have more time from DTD.



9:05 in DTD


----------



## ahappydisneymommy

Can I please have Ms.B's information too?
Thank you!


----------



## a*n*w

PoppyGirl said:


> DD told me today that she does not want to wear a "dress up costume" but a "real dress" for BBB and dinner with Cinderella.  Do any of the girls simply wear a pretty dress?



I have not been but I think I can answer your question.  Yes, many girls do just wear "pretty dresses"!  Another option is to have a princess' dress made that is not the big poofy dress.  The Belle French Provincial or the Aurora Briar Rose or the Cinderella Made by Mice are all really cute.  I have got some of them and they are so pretty and not itchy.

I will try to post the pics...my computer is not being nice to me right now!


----------



## a*n*w

Belle French Provincial





Sleeping Beauty Briar Rose





Since you are doing dinner with Cindy you may want to look for the Cindy Made by Mice or the CIndy Rags to Riches.  The ebayeer that I bought these 2 from makes both of those and they are tdf!


----------



## Naisy68

a*n*w said:


> Belle French Provincial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty Briar Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are doing dinner with Cindy you may want to look for the Cindy Made by Mice or the CIndy Rags to Riches.  The ebayeer that I bought these 2 from makes both of those and they are tdf!



Could you please PM me with the ebayer name you bought those adorable dresses from? I love the Belle one!


----------



## Belle h

Hi, I'm new to the board - great thread.  These dresses are all gorgeous. I would love to have the contact info for Mrs B. We are going for our 1st trip in January and I'd love to get a dress for each of my girls! Thanks


----------



## PoppyGirl

a*n*w said:


> Belle French Provincial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty Briar Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are doing dinner with Cindy you may want to look for the Cindy Made by Mice or the CIndy Rags to Riches.  The ebayeer that I bought these 2 from makes both of those and they are tdf!



Thank you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

a*n*w said:


> I have not been but I think I can answer your question.  Yes, many girls do just wear "pretty dresses"!  Another option is to have a princess' dress made that is not the big poofy dress.  The Belle French Provincial or the Aurora Briar Rose or the Cinderella Made by Mice are all really cute.  I have got some of them and they are so pretty and not itchy.
> 
> I will try to post the pics...my computer is not being nice to me right now!



Could you pm me with the seller's name as well, please?  They are really unique and too cute- my DD's been looking for the provincial Belle dress for ages!



jackie101 said:


> 9:05 in DTD



You'll be fine on time; don't worry about it at all!


----------



## ms*mountaineer

Could someone please PM me Mrs B's ebay id too?


----------



## jackie101

ireland_nicole said:


> Could you pm me with the seller's name as well, please?  They are really unique and too cute- my DD's been looking for the provincial Belle dress for ages!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be fine on time; don't worry about it at all!



Thanks


----------



## BostonMom

Good morning,

I've been subscribing to this thread since I joined DIS a couple of weeks ago. It is my favourite! (Thank you so much for all of the work you do. It has helped my daughter to be prepared for her "big day" at the castle.

I was just catching up on new posts here this morning (while I should be working), and noticed chat about a Ms.B. Could someone please let me know who she is and how I could get in touch with her? I would love to save some money on getting a dress for my daughter in advance. (Hmm... may be even buy her 2 for the price that I would have spent on 1 in WDW?)

Thanks so much,

L


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Hello everyone! I sent out the info to all of you (except the ones that have their PM's blocked). If you didn't get the info please PM me. It's easier and I wont forget who is who that way.

Now, one more thing....Poor Ms B is getting hit hard from all of the people I'm sending over. Another person said her mother had taken a fall and she was having to deal with all of that. I only know her through ebay. I've never met her but I have purchased from her 6-7 different times. Two things....no need to ask Ms B for pictures. I have pictures of every dress posted right here in post 1. (I will add Cinderella tonight, I promise) In post 2 there's detailed pics of the dresses. So you can see the entire dress...front, back, and close up. 

Another question...is it the same exact dress WDW sells? YES. The tags read Walt Disney World Resort.

The crowns are also listed in the first few posts as well as the Cinderella slippers. Ms B sells the crowns but said most of the shoes have went to a flip flop style. I do not have any of the flip flops so if you want to see those....she will have to show you. Everything else you can find right here. I'll also be adding Snow White head band...

I'm off to the dentist! TTYL


----------



## Belle h

Hi there - I tried to PM you but I'm unable to because I have less than 10 posts. Could you please PM Ms.B's contact info to me.

Thanks very much for all your time,


----------



## maryannlandin

Great thread!!  Can someone please PM Mrs B's ebay ID?  Thanks!


----------



## hkeller27

Hi everyone - I have a question about the sizes of the dresses.  I know they are 2/3, 4/5, etc.  But how do they run?  Are they true to size?  My daughter is almost 3 1/2 but she's a petite little thing - she's only about 25 pounds (and you should see her eat!   )  Anyway, does anyone have any advice on what size to get her?  She has a few dresses I've gotten from the Disney store that are 2/3 and fit just fine.  Do these dresses run similar?  I'd love to see these new dresses be able to last, but am afraid to order up and have them be too big.  

Thanks, I appreciate any input before I go place my order.  Poor Mrs. B must be one busy woman these days


----------



## tink52937

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Hello everyone! I sent out the info to all of you (except the ones that have their PM's blocked). If you didn't get the info please PM me. It's easier and I wont forget who is who that way.
> 
> Now, one more thing....Poor Ms B is getting hit hard from all of the people I'm sending over. Another person said her mother had taken a fall and she was having to deal with all of that. I only know her through ebay. I've never met her but I have purchased from her 6-7 different times. Two things....no need to ask Ms B for pictures. I have pictures of every dress posted right here in post 1. (I will add Cinderella tonight, I promise) In post 2 there's detailed pics of the dresses. So you can see the entire dress...front, back, and close up.
> 
> Another question...is it the same exact dress WDW sells? YES. The tags read Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> The crowns are also listed in the first few posts as well as the Cinderella slippers. Ms B sells the crowns but said most of the shoes have went to a flip flop style. I do not have any of the flip flops so if you want to see those....she will have to show you. Everything else you can find right here. I'll also be adding Snow White head band...
> 
> I'm off to the dentist! TTYL




I hate to ask her another question since she is getting a ton of emails and dealing with her mother. Do you know how much she charges for the crowns?
Thanks,
Traci


----------



## dkshan96

tink52937 said:


> I hate to ask her another question since she is getting a ton of emails and dealing with her mother. Do you know how much she charges for the crowns?
> Thanks,
> Traci




Shoes and crowns are $24.99 she sells them as a set.

Kelli


----------



## tink52937

Thanks so much !!!  I am so glad I found this thread
T


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Belle h said:


> Hi there - I tried to PM you but I'm unable to because I have less than 10 posts. Could you please PM Ms.B's contact info to me.
> 
> Thanks very much for all your time,



You have your PM's blocked. What's your email? I'll send it to ya.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

hkeller27 said:


> Hi everyone - I have a question about the sizes of the dresses.  I know they are 2/3, 4/5, etc.  But how do they run?  Are they true to size?  My daughter is almost 3 1/2 but she's a petite little thing - she's only about 25 pounds (and you should see her eat!   )  Anyway, does anyone have any advice on what size to get her?  She has a few dresses I've gotten from the Disney store that are 2/3 and fit just fine.  Do these dresses run similar?  I'd love to see these new dresses be able to last, but am afraid to order up and have them be too big.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate any input before I go place my order.  Poor Mrs. B must be one busy woman these days



They ran about the same as the Disney Store sizes last year. Not sure about the new stuff since Disney took it over. I know the T's I bought tonigght are running different than the old ones did. My DD wears a size 6/7 at Gap so I buy the 7/8 dress and it runs a little big on her. (If that helps) If you go with the bigger one you can always pin it and she can use it longer?


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Good Morning! I just wanted to let everyone know that the Disney Store has put 4 dresses on the floor as of yesterday. They are Cinderella, Belle, Ariel and Sleeping Beauty. Every guest should call before making the trip just in case. I think every store will have them out, but you never know. 

I was at work yesterday and was asked at least 10 times when the costumes were going out, so this is perfect timing. There are a lot of August travelers to Disney taking advantage of that awesome free dining deal. 

The rest of them might be out by the end of next week. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dato63

gabbyrosebud said:


> Good Morning! I just wanted to let everyone know that the Disney Store has put 4 dresses on the floor as of yesterday. They are Cinderella, Belle, Ariel and Sleeping Beauty. Every guest should call before making the trip just in case. I think every store will have them out, but you never know.
> 
> I was at work yesterday and was asked at least 10 times when the costumes were going out, so this is perfect timing. There are a lot of August travelers to Disney taking advantage of that awesome free dining deal.
> 
> The rest of them might be out by the end of next week. I'll keep you posted.



How exciting!  I called our local Disney Store last week and they were expecting the costumes on the 18th.  I'll have to call and recheck.   They sell out of my DDs sizes early each year.   I have a Belle-wannabe, and the other can't decide between Jasmine & Ariel.


----------



## buckeyebill1995

Thanks!  It looks like the new costumes are definitely an improvement over the last year ones!  Does anyone know if they plan on adding Giselle?


----------



## gabbyrosebud

buckeyebill1995 said:


> Thanks!  It looks like the new costumes are definitely an improvement over the last year ones!  Does anyone know if they plan on adding Giselle?



I don't know about Disney World but The Disney Store is having the white Giselle wedding dress this halloween with accessories. It's absolutely beautiful!!! It's a deluxe gown so it cost $79.50, I believe. I'll double check on that.


----------



## aamob

Since you work there,is there anyway to find a list of Disney Stores that are still open?  I believe the 2 closest to me(2 hrs away) have closed and I really want the new Alice dress before we leave on Sept 4th.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Belle h

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> You have your PM's blocked. What's your email? I'll send it to ya.



Sorry, I've tried to unblock them (maybe it was because of the fewer than 10 posts.) My email address is helloisabelh@hotmail.com.

Thanks very much


----------



## gabbyrosebud

aamob said:


> Since you work there,is there anyway to find a list of Disney Stores that are still open?  I believe the 2 closest to me(2 hrs away) have closed and I really want the new Alice dress before we leave on Sept 4th.  Thanks!!!



Hi! I'll have to look into what is left open in PA. I'm sorry I only have a list of the stores that closed. I'm hoping that they will have the same costumes online.  


PA 
South Hills Village 
Park City Center 
Montgomery Mall 
The Mall at Steamtown 
Westmoreland Mall 
Harrisburg Mall 
Ross Park Mall 
Capital City Mall 
Century III Mall 
Logan Valley Mall 
Berkshire Mall 
Exton Square Mall 
The Mall at Robinson 
The Outlets at Hershey 
Rockvale Square Outlets 
Philadelphia Premium Outlets


----------



## hkeller27

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> They ran about the same as the Disney Store sizes last year. Not sure about the new stuff since Disney took it over. I know the T's I bought tonigght are running different than the old ones did. My DD wears a size 6/7 at Gap so I buy the 7/8 dress and it runs a little big on her. (If that helps) If you go with the bigger one you can always pin it and she can use it longer?


 
Thanks!  Her 2/3 dresses still have so much more wear in them, I think I will go with that again.  She's about a 3T now at the Gap but just not very tall for her age (like her mother!) and I'm afraid of going too big and her tripping.  As much as I'd love to see the dress last and last, she'll be looking for the next latest and greatest before I know it anyway - she's 3 going on 13!  Here's hoping her little sister will be wanting the Ariel ballgown!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

hkeller27 said:


> Thanks!  Her 2/3 dresses still have so much more wear in them, I think I will go with that again.  She's about a 3T now at the Gap but just not very tall for her age (like her mother!) and I'm afraid of going too big and her tripping.  As much as I'd love to see the dress last and last, she'll be looking for the next latest and greatest before I know it anyway - she's 3 going on 13!  Here's hoping her little sister will be wanting the Ariel ballgown!



Well if she has room I'd stick to that for sure. Looks like the DW dresses change about every 2-3 years so before long she'll be getting a new set like you said!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

*I posted Cindy in post one. Here are some more close up of that dress. It's soooo pretty!*


----------



## richmond282

Does anybody know when the DS online will post the dresses? I don't live near a store!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

richmond282 said:


> Does anybody know when the DS online will post the dresses? I don't live near a store!



I wish they'd hurry up and do it already! All I saw yesterday at the DS was Donald Duck. BTW if anyone needs the plush Disney baby costumes I know where to get those. They have Marie from the Aristocats, Pooh Bear, Dumbo, Mickey, and more!


----------



## Ashlander

Thanks for posting the Cinderella dress.  Now I can't decide whether to get Cinderella or Ariel!  Oh the choices...maybe I'll just have to get both


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Ashlander said:


> Thanks for posting the Cinderella dress.  Now I can't decide whether to get Cinderella or Ariel!  Oh the choices...maybe I'll just have to get both



I have the same kind of dilemma going on right now. I can't decide which dress  to use for BBB. If you guys wanna help me decide come over to my Trip Report and give me a vote. The pics are in the last couple of pages...XOXO


----------



## gabbyrosebud

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> *I posted Cindy in post one. Here are some more close up of that dress. It's soooo pretty!*



That's so pretty!  Do you like it better than the old one?


----------



## hkeller27

That Cinderella dress is gorgeous!  Do they come in adult sizes?


----------



## disneygal2007

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> *Crowns:
> The Crowns that come with the Princess hairstyle look like these. You also get a Mickey shaped clip that's pastel jewels on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following crowns match the costumes and are sold seperately.
> 
> Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle (matches the red and yellow dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes (they also have flip flops available)
> 
> Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie (These have been worn...she loves the Minnie dress!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella *


Thank you for sharing those.  We don't have daughters so that was a treat to be able to see all the costumes.


----------



## MomAndrea

This thread is wonderful .  We will be taking our 3 year old daughter to the BBB in a couple of weeks.   She has some sensory issues and so my Mom custom made her a cinderella dress out of light cotton.  It is beautiful and Ava is thrilled with it.

I am wondering what sort of accessories we will be able to purchase at the shop in WDW to go with her dress?  I feel a bit badly that she won't be purchasing a special dress when we get there and I want her to have the fun of picking out some things at the shop.

Thanks.


----------



## BostonMom

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> BTW if anyone needs the plush Disney baby costumes I know where to get those. They have Marie from the Aristocats, Pooh Bear, Dumbo, Mickey, and more!




I would love to know where to get a Mickey costume for our little guy. BTW Thanks for the info. on Ms.B., I couldn't PM you a reply because I don't have enough posts (yet!).


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

gabbyrosebud said:


> That's so pretty!  Do you like it better than the old one?



No not really. This one has a lot more "extras" on it which are gorgeous BUT the Cinderella you meet in the park has a simple blue dress made similar to the other one and for that reason....I like the old one best!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

MomAndrea said:


> This thread is wonderful .  We will be taking our 3 year old daughter to the BBB in a couple of weeks.   She has some sensory issues and so my Mom custom made her a cinderella dress out of light cotton.  It is beautiful and Ava is thrilled with it.
> 
> I am wondering what sort of accessories we will be able to purchase at the shop in WDW to go with her dress?  I feel a bit badly that she won't be purchasing a special dress when we get there and I want her to have the fun of picking out some things at the shop.
> 
> Thanks.



They have matching crowns for the Princesses + wands, purses, gloves, all kinds of stuff. If your DD has issues with the way they feel take a look at the Minnie Mouse and Alice dresses. These are made like regular clothes and don't itch.  They're also a tad bit less than the other costumes.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

BostonMom said:


> I would love to know where to get a Mickey costume for our little guy. BTW Thanks for the info. on Ms.B., I couldn't PM you a reply because I don't have enough posts (yet!).



What size would he need? That Mickey is cute!!!


----------



## jvorhis

Just wanted to say Thank You for Ms. B's info. I got my daughter and Cinderella costume for our trip and I had it in two days!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

jvorhis said:


> Just wanted to say Thank You for Ms. B's info. I got my daughter and Cinderella costume for our trip and I had it in two days!



Show us!!! How did she like it? (Or is it a surprise?) 2 days??? Wow. Wish I could go that soon. Have a Safe and FUN trip!!!


----------



## Beechnut

May I have Mrs's B info as well please and thank you


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Someone just brought it to my attention that I never put up the Ariel 2 piece. It's up now! As far as I know this one is still available at WDW!


----------



## lissiesmum

ok, so after hearing that the Disney stores got the new Halloween clothes in, I rushed in with DD this morning and saw all the dresses.  My absolute favorite was the new Alice in Wonderland.  It is a silky dress, and the apron is see through with beautiful designs in it (hard to explain).  I loved it, but it was a little on the heavy side and thought it might be too hot for the MNSSHP in October.  My DD picked the new Ariel costume, which is so pretty!  I am so impressed with the new look.  It is a one piece, sleeveless on the top and is purple and green and glittery.  The best part is, it is short in the back but the front drapes down into fins that rest gently on the front of her legs.  I had her walk around in it and it is a very comfortable, loose fitting dress   If I can figure out how to take a picture, I'll post it so you can see...it really is a clever little dress   We bought the matching wand too.  The shoes were really cute, but the strap was too tight so my next quest is to find shoes that will match.  the CMs in the store were so helpful.  They didn't even have this costume out yet, but they kept rummaging throught the boxes to find the right sizes for us.  My DD was so proud, and I can't wait to see her at the BBB and MNSSHP all dressed up


----------



## gabbyrosebud

lissiesmum said:


> ok, so after hearing that the Disney stores got the new Halloween clothes in, I rushed in with DD this morning and saw all the dresses.  My absolute favorite was the new Alice in Wonderland.  It is a silky dress, and the apron is see through with beautiful designs in it (hard to explain).  I loved it, but it was a little on the heavy side and thought it might be too hot for the MNSSHP in October.  My DD picked the new Ariel costume, which is so pretty!  I am so impressed with the new look.  It is a one piece, sleeveless on the top and is purple and green and glittery.  The best part is, it is short in the back but the front drapes down into fins that rest gently on the front of her legs.  I had her walk around in it and it is a very comfortable, loose fitting dress   If I can figure out how to take a picture, I'll post it so you can see...it really is a clever little dress   We bought the matching wand too.  The shoes were really cute, but the strap was too tight so my next quest is to find shoes that will match.  the CMs in the store were so helpful.  They didn't even have this costume out yet, but they kept rummaging throught the boxes to find the right sizes for us.  My DD was so proud, and I can't wait to see her at the BBB and MNSSHP all dressed up



I'm so happy you loved the costumes. Isn't the Ariel adorable? I love it this year! I'm surprised they let you buy them before they were out on the floor. We're not allowed to do that. Hopefully we'll be able to get all the other costumes out early next week. I can't wait to see a picture of your DD.


----------



## MomAndrea

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> They have matching crowns for the Princesses + wands, purses, gloves, all kinds of stuff. If your DD has issues with the way they feel take a look at the Minnie Mouse and Alice dresses. These are made like regular clothes and don't itch.  They're also a tad bit less than the other costumes.



Thank you .  I would love to get her the Minnie Mouse dress if it is okay for her.


----------



## NattysMom

May I have the information for the ebay seller as well? Thank you in advance!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

gabbyrosebud said:


> I'm so happy you loved the costumes. Isn't the Ariel adorable? I love it this year! I'm surprised they let you buy them before they were out on the floor. We're not allowed to do that. Hopefully we'll be able to get all the other costumes out early next week. I can't wait to see a picture of your DD.



Your store must be tight! I get stuff out the back all of the time. They hand those cards out like candy too. If you spend a dime you get one, or two, or four.  

*LissiesMom*...I'd love to see your new Ariel. It sounds beautiful. You can take the pic then  upload it to Photobucket and then copy and paste your image code to here. Poof, your pic will show up...


----------



## Emily'sMom

PrincessGT said:


> Flip flops, capes and hair accessories ... I'll do my best!  I honestly didn't know they had hair accessories (other than crowns), so I'm intrigued!
> 
> I wasn't thrilled to have a last minute business trip scheduled days before school starts for DD, until I realized I could make a World of Disney visit.   My husband actually wondered why I was taking a large suitcase instead of my normal carryon for a 3 day/2 night trip.  Silly man!



Hi!  Just wondering what you found on your trip!  Please tell!  I am particularly interested in hair accessories for new Ariel dress.  Thanks!!


----------



## disneymom1980

Just wanted to let you know that Ms. B got back to me, and I'm going to be getting the Cinderella and Jasmine outfits for DD #1.  Thanks again!

They're going to be surprises, but I"ll post pictures when we get back!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Your store must be tight! I get stuff out the back all of the time. They hand those cards out like candy too. If you spend a dime you get one, or two, or four.


----------



## BostonMom

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> What size would he need? That Mickey is cute!!!



He's a size 6 months right now and we are going at the end of September. I'd like something that would fit him during the trip (I'm thinking of just putting it on him for some pictures, because we're not planning to go to MNSSHP) as well as fit him for Halloween. So I'm thinking size 9-12 months? Depends on the sizing I guess.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

BostonMom said:


> He's a size 6 months right now and we are going at the end of September. I'd like something that would fit him during the trip (I'm thinking of just putting it on him for some pictures, because we're not planning to go to MNSSHP) as well as fit him for Halloween. So I'm thinking size 9-12 months? Depends on the sizing I guess.



Email me at CNCPhotography08@aol.com and I'll tell ya more about the baby costumes...

He will look adorable in the Mickey costume!


----------



## lissiesmum

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Your store must be tight! I get stuff out the back all of the time. They hand those cards out like candy too. If you spend a dime you get one, or two, or four.
> 
> *LissiesMom*...I'd love to see your new Ariel. It sounds beautiful. You can take the pic then  upload it to Photobucket and then copy and paste your image code to here. Poof, your pic will show up...



I'll try it after Lissie goes to bed  thanks for the instructions


----------



## gmcclellan

I don't know what "PM" is, but I don't think I can do it since I'm new and have read other people's posts with the same issue. Could you please send me the info for the dresses? Thank you!


----------



## NattysMom

We are taking our 4 year old daughter to Disney World for the first time and I would like to get a dress for her to wear at CRT for breakfast or the Akershus Princess breakfast. I tried to look on ebay to see if I could "luck" into finding this elusive Mrs B! Ebay is confusing because there are so many "types" of dresses with varying quality levels. She is a big Sleeping Beauty fan. Any advice? Could someone help by sending me the ebay ID for this "Fairy Godmother!" I am relatively new and can't send PMs.
Thank you!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I know at the beginning of the post the wonderful (seriously the work on this post is amazing) OP said she thought they carry adult Smalls in the dresses. Can anyone verify this for me?   thanks so much!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I know at the beginning of the post the wonderful (seriously the work on this post is amazing) OP said she thought they carry adult Smalls in the dresses. Can anyone verify this for me?   thanks so much!


_
Aww thanks! You're so sweet. Last time I was at BBB they offered some of the dresses in a ladies size Small. You can call BBB direct and they can give you all the info you need. 1-407-WDW-STYLE. That's the best thing to do. _

*Everyone else...*

If you asked about Ms B via email it will be sent out in a few. It takes too long to do PM's when I have to go through the board. I can't keep up. If you need the information email me at CNCPhotography08@aol.com.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> _
> Aww thanks! You're so sweet. Last time I was at BBB they offered some of the dresses in a ladies size Small. You can call BBB direct and they can give you all the info you need. 1-407-WDW-STYLE. That's the best thing to do. _



Thank you!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Some of you were asking me about the infant plush costumes. Here are the characters they have... 

Mickey Mouse  

Tigger   

Pooh  

Marie "The Aristocats" 

Nemo  

Dumbo  

They are so cute. The sizes run from 6-12 to 24-36 months. 

If you need more info email me at CNCPhotography08@aol.com


----------



## KerryCM

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Your store must be tight! I get stuff out the back all of the time. They hand those cards out like candy too. If you spend a dime you get one, or two, or four.
> 
> *LissiesMom*...I'd love to see your new Ariel. It sounds beautiful. You can take the pic then  upload it to Photobucket and then copy and paste your image code to here. Poof, your pic will show up...



I work at the same store! We are not "tight", just rule followers. Stores can get in trouble if they sell merchandise before the product is supposed to be sold. It gives some stores an unfair advantage.

All costumes were not supposed to go out until the 22nd, however due to guest requests and managment pleading the PTP allowed some costumes to be sold. They are Ariel, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella and Belle. Deluxe costumes are not to be sold yet either.

If the cards you are talking about are the bounceback coupons, we tend to give extras out as well. They are available only at certain times and are also available with a presale. Now that Disney has taken us back I don't think we'll see too many more of the bouncebacks. 

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## ahill004

Anyone heard from Ms. B recently? She emailed me over a week ago to tell me she was getting in the dresses I ordered and she would contact me the next day. I haven't heard from her since then. I don't want to continue to bug her if she is overwhelmed (or dealing with her mom's fall). 
Should I look elsewhere for dresses for my girls since we have an upcoming fall trip?


----------



## gmcclellan

What are the dress sizes and do they run true to size? My daughter just turned 5 years old, but she is tall for her age (44 inches). I don't mind of the dresses come closer to the floor, but she wants the Jasmine costume and I know that needs to be closer to her actual size because of the pants. What do y'all recommend?


----------



## dkshan96

Just got this email from Disney to go to there sight and get a sneek peek at the costumes....

http://disneyshopping.go.com/webapp...2&Nu=p_productID&CMP=EMC-eml&att=20080815DSIH

Kelli


----------



## dato63

I noticed there is no Jasmine costume on their website.  Is it not being offered this year?   My DD Makayla has been trying to decide between Jasmine & Ariel this year.

I called our local disney store, they have a lot of the costumes on the shelves now.  She listed them off - no Belle mentioned (My DD Madison wants to be Belle) -  when I asked, they did not have Belle yet.  She said maybe next week.   

The costumes look gorgeous on their website.   I wonder if I can get Makayla to reconsider Cinderella.


----------



## Ashlander

Thanks so much for sharing the Disney shopping link!


----------



## jvorhis

dato63 said:


> I noticed there is no Jasmine costume on their website.  Is it not being offered this year?   My DD Makayla has been trying to decide between Jasmine & Ariel this year.
> 
> I called our local disney store, they have a lot of the costumes on the shelves now.  She listed them off - no Belle mentioned (My DD Madison wants to be Belle) -  when I asked, they did not have Belle yet.  She said maybe next week.
> 
> The costumes look gorgeous on their website.   I wonder if I can get Makayla to reconsider Cinderella.



I saw Belle yesterday at my store in PA.  They also had 1 Jasmine costume out.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

My faces from DS costumes are Giselle and Jessie. I love all the shoes and crowns this year though. Especially the Minnie and Alice shoes! Those are nice! 


...PP...(DS CM) Ya really think they'll do away with a lot of those coupons? That's too bad. That's what keeps me shopping there. That and the extra 50% off red tags.  You guys have a fun job! Disney every day.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

We went to the Disney Store yesterday. They had Belle, Cinderella, Ariel, and Aurora.  I was hoping DD would like the Cinderella dress, but she preferred Belle. Now I just have to decide which Belle to get.


----------



## dato63

jvorhis said:


> I saw Belle yesterday at my store in PA.  They also had 1 Jasmine costume out.



We are going in the morning.  I hope ours has Belle in.  Looking on line both my DDs now want Ariel.  While Ariel is lovely - we have ADRs for BBB followed by CRT, so I was hoping for something else.   I hope in person they pick something more princess looking - like Cinderella, Belle or Snow White.


----------



## princessmom29

For those who have seen the new disney store costumes, do the belle and cinderella have velcro in the back?? It sounds like it from the discription on disney shopping I don't think i will be spending $40 on one if the have velcro all the way down the back! I really think that it makes them look cheap! We have a sleeping beauty from target like that and it really bothers me. DD only uses it fro dress up at the house. I didn't mind it on the $20 dress I got on clearence for $7 but I am NOT paying $40 for a dress that closes with velcro!!!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

princessmom29 said:


> For those who have seen the new disney store costumes, do the belle and cinderella have velcro in the back?? It sounds like it from the discription on disney shopping I don't think i will be spending $40 on one if the have velcro all the way down the back! I really think that it makes them look cheap! We have a sleeping beauty from target like that and it really bothers me. DD only uses it fro dress up at the house. I didn't mind it on the $20 dress I got on clearence for $7 but I am NOT paying $40 for a dress that closes with velcro!!!



They have never had velcro in the back.  I'll double check tomorrow at work. They are probably the best made costumes I've ever seen next to Disney World's costume. I sometimes love them better than Disney's.


----------



## AZMickeyfans

I think we have finally chosen a theme for MNSSHP  and DD will be going as Jasmine.  We have BBB scheduled for that night as well.  I'm really excited about this I just need to get the Jasmine and Aladdin costumes.  I'll head to the Disney store today otherwise I might be emailing you for Mrs B's info!!!


----------



## dato63

princessmom29 said:


> For those who have seen the new disney store costumes, do the belle and cinderella have velcro in the back?? It sounds like it from the discription on disney shopping I don't think i will be spending $40 on one if the have velcro all the way down the back! I really think that it makes them look cheap! We have a sleeping beauty from target like that and it really bothers me. DD only uses it fro dress up at the house. I didn't mind it on the $20 dress I got on clearence for $7 but I am NOT paying $40 for a dress that closes with velcro!!!



We went this morning to the Disney Store to look at costumes.  Both my DDs picked Cinderella.   They do have velcro on them.   It is a small square of it, at the top to close the back.   That didn't take away from how beautiful they are - to me.   Or to them.   

It was kind of funny, at our store they have the Cinderella dress & shoes, but no tiara or wand.   They did have the Belle wand & tiara - but no dress or shoes.     The Ariel does look pretty, but I'm glad both of my DDs picked the Cinderella one so they can wear it on our BBB/CRT day.

That Alice dress is gorgeous.  I may go back and pick it up, put it away for our vacation.  WE are having breakfast at 1900 Park Fare before we leave - nice excuse.     The dress is simply beautiful.


----------



## princessmom29

dato63 said:


> We went this morning to the Disney Store to look at costumes.  Both my DDs picked Cinderella.   They do have velcro on them.   It is a small square of it, at the top to close the back.   That didn't take away from how beautiful they are - to me.   Or to them.
> 
> It was kind of funny, at our store they have the Cinderella dress & shoes, but no tiara or wand.   They did have the Belle wand & tiara - but no dress or shoes.     The Ariel does look pretty, but I'm glad both of my DDs picked the Cinderella one so they can wear it on our BBB/CRT day.
> 
> That Alice dress is gorgeous.  I may go back and pick it up, put it away for our vacation.  WE are having breakfast at 1900 Park Fare before we leave - nice excuse.     The dress is simply beautiful.



Thanks for the info. Just one small square would be ok. I was thinking of the ons that have 3 or 4 squares all the way down the back.


----------



## dato63

princessmom29 said:


> Thanks for the info. Just one small square would be ok. I was thinking of the ons that have 3 or 4 squares all the way down the back.



It doesn't have anything down the back.  No buttons, zippers, snaps - or velcro.   Just a small opening to allow the head to slip in, and a small square of velcro at the top of that.   As I said, we bought two of the Cinderellas for my twins - and the dresses are really very pretty.  They didn't have Belle at our store - but they did have some other dresses (Alice, Ariel, Snow White, Tinkerbell) all very pretty.


----------



## disneymom1980

ahill004 said:


> Anyone heard from Ms. B recently? She emailed me over a week ago to tell me she was getting in the dresses I ordered and she would contact me the next day. I haven't heard from her since then. I don't want to continue to bug her if she is overwhelmed (or dealing with her mom's fall).
> Should I look elsewhere for dresses for my girls since we have an upcoming fall trip?



I don't know if anyone else answered you on this, but I heard from Ms. B today.  She told me that she had the dresses I needed and sent me a paypal invoice, which I paid.  She hasn't emailed me yet to tell me she got the payment though.


----------



## chitown_disneylovers

Does anyone know where I can get a princess dress for my 9 year old who is a size 12/14?

It seems that 7/8 or 10/12 is the biggest size.

She wants to be Belle this December.


----------



## TinkerCarol

May I have Mrs. B's info.  I did get it once, but what I got did not take me to any sight.  Thanks!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

princessmom29 said:


> For those who have seen the new disney store costumes, do the belle and cinderella have velcro in the back?? It sounds like it from the discription on disney shopping I don't think i will be spending $40 on one if the have velcro all the way down the back! I really think that it makes them look cheap! We have a sleeping beauty from target like that and it really bothers me. DD only uses it fro dress up at the house. I didn't mind it on the $20 dress I got on clearence for $7 but I am NOT paying $40 for a dress that closes with velcro!!!



Hi! I worked all day yesterday and forgot to post when I got home, but the other nice Disers saw the costume and helped. I was wrong, they did have the velcro closure right at the top, probably to make it easier for the little princesses to get in and out of. It is such a pretty dress, I think you'll love it! 



dato63 said:


> We went this morning to the Disney Store to look at costumes.  Both my DDs picked Cinderella.   They do have velcro on them.   It is a small square of it, at the top to close the back.   That didn't take away from how beautiful they are - to me.   Or to them.
> 
> It was kind of funny, at our store they have the Cinderella dress & shoes, but no tiara or wand.   They did have the Belle wand & tiara - but no dress or shoes.     The Ariel does look pretty, but I'm glad both of my DDs picked the Cinderella one so they can wear it on our BBB/CRT day.
> 
> That Alice dress is gorgeous.  I may go back and pick it up, put it away for our vacation.  WE are having breakfast at 1900 Park Fare before we leave - nice excuse.     The dress is simply beautiful.



Our store doesn't have the Belle dress, shoes or wands or the Ariel crowns either. Disney was having so many requests for the costumes, they decided to give a sneak peak. The funny thing is we don't have everything delivered yet. Hopefully the rest of the costumes will be in this week.  

You're right about the Alice costume, that and Giselle are my favorites.  They keep telling me that we won't be getting Mulan this year. She's always been a popular costume. Has anyone seen the new costume on Disney shopping yet? It is so sweet, I might have to have it(for my DD of course)


----------



## dato63

gabbyrosebud said:


> Hi! I worked all day yesterday and forgot to post when I got home, but the other nice Disers saw the costume and helped. I was wrong, they did have the velcro closure right at the top, probably to make it easier for the little princesses to get in and out of. It is such a pretty dress, I think you'll love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Our store doesn't have the Belle dress, shoes or wands or the Ariel crowns either. Disney was having so many requests for the costumes, they decided to give a sneak peak. The funny thing is we don't have everything delivered yet. Hopefully the rest of the costumes will be in this week.
> 
> You're right about the Alice costume, that and Giselle are my favorites.  They keep telling me that we won't be getting Mulan this year. She's always been a popular costume. Has anyone seen the new costume on Disney shopping yet? It is so sweet, I might have to have it(for my DD of course)



Jasmine is not on the website store, or in the mall.   Do you know if  that one is being offered this year?


----------



## gabbyrosebud

dato63 said:


> Jasmine is not on the website store, or in the mall.   Do you know if  that one is being offered this year?



Yes, I've seen the first box of Jasmine costumes come in the other day. It's very pretty. It looks exactly like her traditional outfit from the movie. We'll be putting out the rest of the costumes by the end of this week. I'll get the "official" date and let you know.


----------



## maryannlandin

So does anyone know why the don't carry the deluxe dresses in an XXS?!?  My daughter is 4, but needs the 2/3 size.  Any hope that they will come in a smaller size before Halloween?


----------



## AZMickeyfans

We went to the Disney store yesterday to check out the new costumes.  They didnt have them out but luckily I know used to work with the manager there and she brought out the Jasmine ones from the back and let us try them on.  they are so cute but we have a definite issue with sizing already.  My daughter is very tall and toothpick thin so we tried on the 10-12 at first because I was afraid the 7-8 pants would be too short. 

The 10-12 pants were HUGE.  I know they were supposed to be baggy but the crotch hung to her knees.   I could take them in a tad and adjust the elastic on the waist band but I'm not that experienced in sewing so I'm afraid to take on too much with this.  The top was also pretty large on her.  It fit her length wise but had a lot of room around

So we try on the 7/8.  The pants are ok, maybe not as puffy as they should be but they could work but the top is so small we can barely get it over her head.  Once we got it on she looked good in it and she said it felt good.  Its fits pretty snug though and what if she grows a little in the next 6 weeks. 

So I dont know whether I buy the larger size and take the chance of butchering it with my alterations or whether we buy the smaller Jasmine costume and hope she isnt too uncomfortable walking around in the parks in the tighter fitting shirt.

I think I might have just talked myself into getting the larger one and trying to alter it.  The girl has been known to have some crazy growth spurts and it would be very uncomfortable to be in a tight itchy outfit in the FL heat and humidity.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi all!

I have a couple of questions for you experts....

Is it true that there are similar dresses at Tinkerbell's Treasure's for less money or are they the same for the same price?

And, once I have bought the middle package for $54 plus a dress $65 plus accessories...should I just go for the Castle Package?  I mean do you get a "discount" on the individual items if you buy the package?  What makes this package worth the $180 price tag?

Thank you to all!!

Amy


----------



## gabbyrosebud

maryannlandin said:


> So does anyone know why the don't carry the deluxe dresses in an XXS?!?  My daughter is 4, but needs the 2/3 size.  Any hope that they will come in a smaller size before Halloween?



I'm not sure actually, but the deluxe gowns are very heavy and maybe they feel too heavy for a toddler to wear. This year we'll have some separate toddler costumes. The Tink and pink Minnie with pantaloons are adorable.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

I'm not sure if this is off topic. My son has decided that he wants to be a prince or Mickey Mouse for Halloween. Does anyone know where I can get a costume like that? Does Disney make one?


----------



## maryannlandin

gabbyrosebud said:


> I'm not sure actually, but the deluxe gowns are very heavy and maybe they feel too heavy for a toddler to wear. This year we'll have some separate toddler costumes. The Tink and pink Minnie with pantaloons are adorable.



That makes sense.  **sigh**  I might try the XS on her to see how it fits, but I doubt it will work.  The XXS dresses are the perfect size for her.  When do they go on sale?  I can always grab one for next year.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

maryannlandin said:


> That makes sense.  **sigh**  I might try the XS on her to see how it fits, but I doubt it will work.  The XXS dresses are the perfect size for her.  When do they go on sale?  I can always grab one for next year.  Thanks for your help!



You're welcome!  The deluxe dresses are usually the last costumes to go on sale. It will probably be late September, but I'll keep you posted on sales.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

mom2faith said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you experts....
> 
> Is it true that there are similar dresses at Tinkerbell's Treasure's for less money or are they the same for the same price?
> 
> And, once I have bought the middle package for $54 plus a dress $65 plus accessories...should I just go for the Castle Package?  I mean do you get a "discount" on the individual items if you buy the package?  What makes this package worth the $180 price tag?
> 
> Thank you to all!!
> 
> Amy



The dresses I saw at TT are the same costumes sold everywhere at WDW. It is cheaper to buy your stuff piece by piece than than getting the whole package. If you have Disney Visa or AAA you get 10% off at the World of Disney. They no longer let you apply that discount to BBB even in the WOD store. When we are at Disney the last thing my DD needs is a wand to carry around and lose. It's all about what you want and the package might make it easier for some people. I bought my dresses off of ebay for 29.99 each. That alone saved me 50% and more off of the WDW prices.


----------



## dkshan96

Thank you VERY much for Mrs B's info.  I felt sooo bad with her mom and all.  I think my first package got lost in the mail, and had to keep contacting her.  She of course is a GREAT seller, and offered replacements or money back.  But of course I wanted the dresses  

So details, I ordered the Ariel Ball Gown and the Jasmine Costume.  And I must say I am sooo impressed.  I LOVE the Jasmine costume the detailing to this costume is awesome!!  The coins that hang down are metal so the jingle, which I know she will love.  I just ordered the flilp flops due to my daughter having wide feet.  So for the Ariel Ball Gown got the crown and the silver flip flops, for the Jasmine got the crown and the gold flip flops.  As soon as my daughter comes home from school I will have her try on and will post a few pics.  

So for now we have these 2 dresses and she has the Enchanted deluxe gown that she got for her birthday.  But that Alice dress keeps calling out my name, lol.  So adorable!!


----------



## momtoty2001

THANK YOU for Sharing!! I love the outfits.  I ordered from Mrs. B as well!  I got the Belle dress with the yellow flip flops for my daughter and can't wait to get them. Just ordered on Monday and hoping that they come soon as we leave next week.  Nothing like last minute planning! 
I forgot to order the crown but will probably just buy one for her at WDW as don't have time to order online.  
Thanks for the info on Mrs. B!!


----------



## disneymom1980

I agree.....thanks so much for the info on Ms. B.  I got my dresses yesterday, so I figured I'd share too.  We got the Cinderella dress for 1900 Park Fare and the Jasmine costume for Epcot/Askershus.  Here they are.....


----------



## momtoty2001

LOVE them BOTH!! Wish I would have gotten the Jasmine one 2.  Oh Well, my daughter doesn't have a Belle dress and really wanted it so I think she will be excited to be dressed similar to Belle for our CRT.  
Does anyone know if you can buy the hair extensions at BBB or anywhere in WDW as we don't have a BBB appt. but thought I may just do my daughter's hair in the hotel instead. 

Thanks


----------



## Couturier

dkshan96 said:


> Thank you VERY much for Mrs B's info.  I felt sooo bad with her mom and all.  I think my first package got lost in the mail, and had to keep contacting her.  She of course is a GREAT seller, and offered replacements or money back.  But of course I wanted the dresses
> 
> So details, I ordered the Ariel Ball Gown and the Jasmine Costume.  And I must say I am sooo impressed.  I LOVE the Jasmine costume the detailing to this costume is awesome!!  The coins that hang down are metal so the jingle, which I know she will love.  I just ordered the flilp flops due to my daughter having wide feet.  So for the Ariel Ball Gown got the crown and the silver flip flops, for the Jasmine got the crown and the gold flip flops.  As soon as my daughter comes home from school I will have her try on and will post a few pics.
> 
> So for now we have these 2 dresses and she has the Enchanted deluxe gown that she got for her birthday.  But that Alice dress keeps calling out my name, lol.  So adorable!!




These are BEAUTIFUL!  I cant wait to see them on, my DD wants Jasmine so I am anxious to see.  I think we will go with the flip flops too, would you mind posting or PMing me the info on how much she charged for each item?  I have to buy costumes for 4 girls! LOL

Thanks, Dana


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Oh the flip flops are really cute! (And wont hurt their feet either, I wouldn't think.) The ariel crown is so pretty too! Ms B always told me 29.99 on the dresses and shoes/crowns 2 for 24.99 (I think). It's been a while since I bought shes or crowns from her. 

Has anyone used their new dresses at BBB yet? I'd love to see them on. We're so excited to try out the new BBB in Cinderella's castle! I loved the old one but that World of Disney store was always packed and I HATED that place!

Oh someone asked about the hair extensions. Yes they're sold all over. The resort gift shops...all over the parks...an just about any place that sells Disney merch. You can also find them at Target. I found one on clearance at Target about a year ago and honestly it has held up a lot better than my Disney ones. The one from Target was more like real hair.


----------



## momtoty2001

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Oh the flip flops are really cute! (And wont hurt their feet either, I wouldn't think.) The ariel crown is so pretty too! Ms B always told me 29.99 on the dresses and shoes/crowns 2 for 24.99 (I think). It's been a while since I bought shes or crowns from her.
> 
> Has anyone used their new dresses at BBB yet? I'd love to see them on. We're so excited to try out the new BBB in Cinderella's castle! I loved the old one but that World of Disney store was always packed and I HATED that place!
> 
> Oh someone asked about the hair extensions. Yes they're sold all over. The resort gift shops...all over the parks...an just about any place that sells Disney merch. You can also find them at Target. I found one on clearance at Target about a year ago and honestly it has held up a lot better than my Disney ones. The one from Target was more like real hair.



Thanks, OFF to Target to see if they have any hair extensions.


----------



## Grammie3

Can someone PM Ms.B's e-bay name so I can hopefully get some of the dresses ordered for my Granddaughters first trip to WDW with us. 

I know she wants the Ariel gown,  for her Birthday and I would like her to also have Belle and Jasmine for our vacation. 

Those pictures are fabulous that everyone has been posting.

Cindy


----------



## lissiesmum

I just tried to change my reservation as I'm going to have to take my vacation earlier than I had planned because I got a teaching job...long story short, I'm trying to plan it before the MNSSHP and she said it takes about a half hour and then I said, yeah and add another 20 minutes or so for the pictures after...and she had no idea what I was talking about.  She asked me where they took pictures???  I thought after every makeover you had the option to go have your DD's picture taken.  Is this in a separate place?  I assumed it was right there in the BBB???  Can anyone clarify?  Aren't pictures availalbe to everyone?  Are they available at both DTD and MK?  Thanks for the help, I am literally going to go crazy!


----------



## goofyrhodie

I would really appreciate the name of Mrs. B also.....  TIA


----------



## ammeador2

Hello! I too would love to have info on Mrs B. I love those outfits they are adorable. It's a little too late for our vacation and my DD has the Disney Cindy dress for BBB but I am always looking for princess dresses. 

TIA!


----------



## dkshan96

Mrs B's info is:
Dresses are $29.99 each plus shipping and handling which is $7.95 for the 1st dress and $2.00 for each additional dress or items. Matching shoes and crowns sets they are $24.99 each set.

As for the pictures, at Magic Kindgdon, I believe they do the photo shoot at the entrance of the Kingdom.  Not sure of the exact name of the place but not to worried about finding it.  It is not at the castle with BBB.  In downtown disney not sure where at either don't think it is too far off from BBB.  Sorry not much help, but I am not worried about finding it.

Ok appologies ahead of time for the pics, old carpet, and daughter making silly faces after first day of school.  Not wanting to cooperate just wanted to be in her dresses and not pose. 
















This is a little big but nothing that safety pins can't fix.










Enchanted Dress 















Old Snow White Dress we got from a friend, just now starting to fit her but still really big.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi all,

Hope I do not sound cheap (I prefer thrifty - LOL)!!

Anyway, Are the dresses at Disney.com different than in the parks?  I have found that they are $25 less, so I might want to go this way. I mean, you can almost buy another dress with the savings!!

Anyway, I just want to be sure the quality is the same, etc.

Amy


----------



## mom2faith

lissiesmum said:


> I just tried to change my reservation as I'm going to have to take my vacation earlier than I had planned because I got a teaching job...long story short, I'm trying to plan it before the MNSSHP and she said it takes about a half hour and then I said, yeah and add another 20 minutes or so for the pictures after...and she had no idea what I was talking about.  She asked me where they took pictures???  I thought after every makeover you had the option to go have your DD's picture taken.  Is this in a separate place?  I assumed it was right there in the BBB???  Can anyone clarify?  Aren't pictures availalbe to everyone?  Are they available at both DTD and MK?  Thanks for the help, I am literally going to go crazy!



Here is one I actually know the answer to - you need to go back down Main Street to Exposition Hall.  Priority is given to BBB customers, but anyone can have photos.

Amy


----------



## richmond282

mom2faith said:


> Hi all!
> And, once I have bought the middle package for $54 plus a dress $65 plus accessories...should I just go for the Castle Package?  I mean do you get a "discount" on the individual items if you buy the package?  What makes this package worth the $180 price tag?



I think the castle package includes extra things like a wand, a fancier crown, and a photo package. If you bring your own dress and purchase the middle package, you can still get pics taken. You can either purchase them seperately or have them put on your photopass We put them on our photopass, bought the CD, then printed out as many as we wanted.


----------



## mom2faith

richmond282 said:


> I think the castle package includes extra things like a wand, a fancier crown, and a photo package. If you bring your own dress and purchase the middle package, you can still get pics taken. You can either purchase them seperately or have them put on your photopass We put them on our photopass, bought the CD, then printed out as many as we wanted.



Ok, so can I upgrade once I am there if I realize we are getting close enough that it is worth it for the pics??


----------



## bsusanmb

maryannlandin said:


> So does anyone know why the don't carry the deluxe dresses in an XXS?!?  My daughter is 4, but needs the 2/3 size.  Any hope that they will come in a smaller size before Halloween?



Yes, that's my problem too.  But I did get the 3 princess white bride dress in an XXS and it is beautiful.  I bought that light up Minnie dress when it first came out....it is an xs size 4.  DGD is 3 1/2 and we have had it 2 years.  She still swims in it.  I don't know if it will ever fit...for for $110 I am holding onto it!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

dkshan96 said:


> Enchanted Dress



She is precious in her new costumes. I especially like this one with her pretty brown hair. This dress is so pretty! We still need a Giselle.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

bsusanmb said:


> Yes, that's my problem too.  But I did get the 3 princess white bride dress in an XXS and it is beautiful.  I bought that light up Minnie dress when it first came out....it is an xs size 4.  DGD is 3 1/2 and we have had it 2 years.  She still swims in it.  I don't know if it will ever fit...for for $110 I am holding onto it!



The light up Minnie was a great dress. They sure didn't keep it long. My DD wore hers in Jan '07 and even Minnie in that outfit at Epcot thought we'd made it. It must have been brand new at the time. I LOVED the way it lights up. It's perfect for Halloween too!


----------



## bsusanmb

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> The light up Minnie was a great dress. They sure didn't keep it long. My DD wore hers in Jan '07 and even Minnie in that outfit at Epcot thought we'd made it. It must have been brand new at the time. I LOVED the way it lights up. It's perfect for Halloween too!



I have only ever seen one child in that dress...and the skirt is so full, glued on rhinestones...and the lights are the icing on the cake.  I bought that dress....DH didn't care what it cost..we had to have it, the shoes, the ears, the doll to match...There were hardly any on the rack and then they were gone...gone...they did offer it as one of the rewards you could get with your Disney Visa points.  If they sold that dress today they would probably charge $200.  It is a beautifully made dress.  Maybe it will fit next year...


----------



## bsusanmb

gabbyrosebud said:


> Hi! I'll have to look into what is left open in PA. I'm sorry I only have a list of the stores that closed. I'm hoping that they will have the same costumes online.
> 
> 
> PA
> South Hills Village
> Park City Center
> Montgomery Mall
> The Mall at Steamtown
> Westmoreland Mall
> Harrisburg Mall
> Ross Park Mall
> Capital City Mall
> Century III Mall
> Logan Valley Mall
> Berkshire Mall
> Exton Square Mall
> The Mall at Robinson
> The Outlets at Hershey
> Rockvale Square Outlets
> Philadelphia Premium Outlets



The Hershey store did not and is not closing, thank goodness!!!


----------



## amytheobald

Ok so I m looking for a Giselle dress but can not bring myself to spend $80, so it may not end up being a disney dress, but I ll find something! But I was thinking if I m taking  DD to BBB do I need to purchase a crown, or will an appropriate one come with our package?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

bsusanmb said:


> I have only ever seen one child in that dress...and the skirt is so full, glued on rhinestones...and the lights are the icing on the cake.  I bought that dress....DH didn't care what it cost..we had to have it, the shoes, the ears, the doll to match...There were hardly any on the rack and then they were gone...gone...they did offer it as one of the rewards you could get with your Disney Visa points.  If they sold that dress today they would probably charge $200.  It is a beautifully made dress.  Maybe it will fit next year...



You'll have to do BBB in it when it fits! If anyone is wondering what dress we're talking of it's in my trippie! Click at the bottom. It's in the January 2007 section. It's probably the best made dress they ever sold! (And the fact that it lights up!!!!!) Just too cool!


----------



## princessmom29

Does anyone know if Mrs. B has the Giselle dress???


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

princessmom29 said:


> Does anyone know if Mrs. B has the Giselle dress???



She only sells the Disney World Costumes and as far as I know they do not sell a Giselle. They should though!


----------



## amytheobald

Any shoe options from Mrs b other than flip flops? Also anyone know what she charges for crocs?


----------



## TheMadScrapper

does anyone know if they have the prirate girl outfit at the BBB my daughter is 10 and she's about a 12 or a 14 so we're really close to the last size. She wanted Phocohontas but I guess it doesn't come in 14. Do they usually have a good selection of sizes I would hate for her to be disappointed if they ran out of what she wanted.


----------



## TheMadScrapper

I'm looking on ebay have having no luck finding anything in a size 14 for My DD does anyone have any suggestions? I'm off to look at TDS online.


----------



## cinmell

Earlier in this thread or maybe another BBB thread, I saw pictures of dresses and accessories sold at BBB.  I saw Cinderella accessories but no Cinderella dress.  Does anyone have pictures of the Cinderella dress sold at BBB/World of Disney?  

Thank you!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

cinmell said:


> Earlier in this thread or maybe another BBB thread, I saw pictures of dresses and accessories sold at BBB.  I saw Cinderella accessories but no Cinderella dress.  Does anyone have pictures of the Cinderella dress sold at BBB/World of Disney?
> 
> Thank you!



It's in post #1.


----------



## dkshan96

On the very first page of this thread is a picture of the Cinderella dress sold at BBB.



cinmell said:


> Earlier in this thread or maybe another BBB thread, I saw pictures of dresses and accessories sold at BBB.  I saw Cinderella accessories but no Cinderella dress.  Does anyone have pictures of the Cinderella dress sold at BBB/World of Disney?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## cinmell

dkshan96 said:


> On the very first page of this thread is a picture of the Cinderella dress sold at BBB.



Oh geeze, don't know how I missed that one!!!    Thank you!


----------



## hkeller27

I am sure that I missed this somewhere in the thread - but are there pictures of the Cinderella dress?  My brain can't wrap itself around all 20+ pages right now   Thanks in advance! - OMG, what a dunce, I don't know how I missed that completely on the first post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Nevermind


----------



## bsusanmb

Thank you so much for the infor on Mrs. B.  I just got all of the dresses in XXS and the price is so phenomenal.  I don't know how or why she does it, but I know Makayla will be so so so happy when we get to WDW in 2 weeks and she has a new princess dress for each day.  I JUST LOVE THIS BOARD!!!


----------



## maryannlandin

So, the pictures that are in the beginning of the thread are pictures of dresses sold at BBB and World of Disney, right?  Because they are different from the ones at my Disney Store.  I LOVE the jasmine one that was posted on page 1 of this thread but I am not crazy about the one at the Disney store.  I just want to make sure that the dresses that are pictures are the ones I will see when I go down there.

Thanks and you guys are great.  This is my favorite thread by far!


----------



## MelaBella

We are leaving for WDW in 11 days and am also in need of a Cinderella dress sz 14.  Do they sell that one in WDW in a size 14?  If so, do you know how much it is?  Does Mrs. B that I've read about sell sz 14?  If so, would someone mind PMing me with her info.


----------



## strmtroopr96

MelaBella said:


> We are leaving for WDW in 11 days and am also in need of a Cinderella dress sz 14.  Do they sell that one in WDW in a size 14?  If so, do you know how much it is?  Does Mrs. B that I've read about sell sz 14?  If so, would someone mind PMing me with her info.




*Hi there! I was able to buy a New W/ Tags Snow White costume from Disneyland in a size 14 from this seller a couple months ago for about $20 shipped. I just happened upon her Ebay auctions before reading all the posts about her here. 

I'm not sure which costumes go up to a size 14 but hopefully you can find a Cinderella! *


----------



## MelaBella

Can you let me know how to find the seller on e-bay?  Thanks!


----------



## cinmell

Emily'sMom said:


> How do you get your WDW dresses for 29.99?  They retail for ~$60.



I'm curious too.  

Thanks!


----------



## i3utterfli82

How much is the Alice in Wonderland Costume at Disney World?


----------



## lilyfrog73

Grammie3 said:


> Can someone PM Ms.B's e-bay name so I can hopefully get some of the dresses ordered for my Granddaughters first trip to WDW with us.
> 
> I know she wants the Ariel gown,  for her Birthday and I would like her to also have Belle and Jasmine for our vacation.
> 
> Those pictures are fabulous that everyone has been posting.
> 
> Cindy



I would love Mrs. B's info as well. I found this site and these threads through a google search on BBB and I am to new to PM anyone. Can someone PM me please, I would be so grateful.


----------



## dkshan96

lilyfrog73 said:


> I would love Mrs. B's info as well. I found this site and these threads through a google search on BBB and I am to new to PM anyone. Can someone PM me please, I would be so grateful.



I just pm'd you the info.  Have fun, its a great deal  

Kelli


----------



## dkshan96

i3utterfli82 said:


> How much is the Alice in Wonderland Costume at Disney World?



I am not sure, but believe all of the costumes start at $60, someone else maybe able to confirm this or not.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Alice and Minnie Mouse are less money; the last time I checked they were $45 each.


----------



## thunderbird1

Do they need to know before you go which package you'll be doing? When we booked, my dd wanted the Hannah Montana package, so that's what I told them we'd be doing, but she has since changed her mind and just wants the Pop Princess. Will it make any difference if we show up and say we want Pop instead of HM? Or do they even write down what you want when you book? TIA!


----------



## Quasi123

I thought the Holiday Belle dress was the best. Wish they had this when my DDs were little.


----------



## TinkerCarol

Anyone know if Mrs. B sells the Holiday Belle Dress?


----------



## TinkerCarol

Can someone PM me Mrs. B's info.  I did receive it once, but nothing comes up with the info I have.  Is there a trick, or maybe I just did not get the right info.  Thanks!


----------



## cinmell

TinkerCarol said:


> Can someone PM me Mrs. B's info.  I did receive it once, but nothing comes up with the info I have.  Is there a trick, or maybe I just did not get the right info.  Thanks!



I looked at her items yesterday and there were some Minnie and Alice dresses.  I didn't see accessories.  Does she "restock" often?


P.S.
Thank you dkshan96 for the info!


----------



## chasinglibras

I would love Mrs. B's info as well.  I just booked an appointment at BBB for my almost 4 year old for our first Disney trip in December.  I think I'm more excited than she is!!


----------



## dkshan96

thunderbird1 said:


> Do they need to know before you go which package you'll be doing? When we booked, my dd wanted the Hannah Montana package, so that's what I told them we'd be doing, but she has since changed her mind and just wants the Pop Princess. Will it make any difference if we show up and say we want Pop instead of HM? Or do they even write down what you want when you book? TIA!



I would call and let them know, I think the main thing is they need to know if it is what kind of package, sorry can't think of the names right now except for the "castle" which is everything, hair, makeup, nails, dress, crown, shoes, etc.  Then there is the middle pkg.  hair, makup nails, then the "coach" I think it is called is just the hair.  I think they need to know this for time wise.  Doesn't hurt to call.



TinkerCarol said:


> Can someone PM me Mrs. B's info.  I did receive it once, but nothing comes up with the info I have.  Is there a trick, or maybe I just did not get the right info.  Thanks!


I will PM you or if you want PM me and I will reply back.



cinmell said:


> I looked at her items yesterday and there were some Minnie and Alice dresses.  I didn't see accessories.  Does she "restock" often?
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Thank you dkshan96 for the info!



NP, when I was looking she didn't have any listed, I just took one of her open auctions and asked her a question regarding this item, even though that wasn't what I was doing.  And just put in the question area, that I was referred from disboards and looking for dresses.  She answered back and we corresponded that way.  



chasinglibras said:


> I would love Mrs. B's info as well.  I just booked an appointment at BBB for my almost 4 year old for our first Disney trip in December.  I think I'm more excited than she is!!


I will PM you.  I agree I think I am more excited than my 5 year old.  Although she is pretty excited!!  Can't wait 


Kelli


----------



## dkshan96

TinkerCarol said:


> Can someone PM me Mrs. B's info.  I did receive it once, but nothing comes up with the info I have.  Is there a trick, or maybe I just did not get the right info.  Thanks!



You may have your settings to block PM's, check your settings.  I just sent you another PM.  

Kelli


----------



## chasinglibras

Oh thank you!!!   


Another question....I read at the beginning of the thread that you can still find alot of the "retired" dresses at the parks.  We're not going until December though and DD is in *love* with the pink "retired" Aurora dress (and so am I).  What are the chances it'll still be there by December?  Or should I just start stalking ebay for it?


----------



## Tanzanite

We were there 3 wks ago they did not have the Aurora dress i love that one more than the newer one.


----------



## lilyfrog73

dkshan96 said:


> I just pm'd you the info.  Have fun, its a great deal
> 
> Kelli



Thank you so much for the info. Now I'll just have to keep watching for her to list some dresses!!!


----------



## catho72

Can someone please PM me Mrs. B's eBay info?  I am hoping we can get something for DD5 by the time we leave in three weeks.  

TIA!
Cathy

Edited to add I have Mrs. B's info.  I'm in contact with her about some Crocs and costumes!  Thanks to all who PM'd me!


----------



## ireland_nicole

chasinglibras said:


> Oh thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Another question....I read at the beginning of the thread that you can still find alot of the "retired" dresses at the parks.  We're not going until December though and DD is in *love* with the pink "retired" Aurora dress (and so am I).  What are the chances it'll still be there by December?  Or should I just start stalking ebay for it?



You would definitely have to check ebay, etc. for it; although, DD tried that one one last summer (LOVES Aurora) and b/c it was off the shoulder a little w/ no strap over the shoulder, it just kept slipping and she couldn't wear it at all- of course, that might have something to do with my obsession to buy those things one size big so she gets good wear out of them  DD now has the new one, and b/c of the shoulder straps it works a lot better!  (Although that one and the new Belle one made her shoulders red, I bought t-shirts in exactly the same color and she wears them underneath-no more itchy!


----------



## tracipierce

woo hoo,
just messaged Mrs B, hope to hear something soon!
I will post here once she has got back to me  
sooooo glad I found this thread

Many thanks to the OP and dkshan96 for your help


----------



## gabbyrosebud

ireland_nicole said:


> Alice and Minnie Mouse are less money; the last time I checked they were $45 each.



Just wanted to let you all know that the Disney Store costumes are all out. The Alice in Wonderland costume is gorgeous this year.  The Minnie is the standard Minnie costume in satin. I love the Minnie shoes, sparkly yellow with a little heel. So cute! Another Diser mentioned Aurora. This costume is beautiful this year. It looks exactly like her dress. This year we were so happy with it becaue the sleeves are in satin too. No more of that itchy material. It does have satin shoulder straps to keep it in place too. The costumes are all $39.50 except for the deluxe. The Cinderella is to die for!!!
I just wanted to add that we also have a Giselle deluxe gown. It is stunning!!! We've already sold 2 of them. Unfortunately, they only sent 8 of these gowns to the stores. The 10/12 was already sold so my DD is out of luck! 

I'll let you know when we have a sale.


----------



## hkeller27

My dresses are ordered!!!  I contacted the fabulous Mrs. B and she got back to me right away and we had everything squared away that evening - my little princess is getting Snow White, the Ariel ball gown, and Sleeping Beauty.  She's got Belle and Cinderella already - I can't imagine the difficulty she'll have in choosing who to wear each day     I only wish they made the dresses even smaller - her 18 month little sis is going to be soooooo jealous!  

I can't wait to get them - thanks OneTreeHill and everyone else for this info!!!!!


----------



## bsusanmb

hkeller27 said:


> My dresses are ordered!!!  I contacted the fabulous Mrs. B and she got back to me right away and we had everything squared away that evening - my little princess is getting Snow White, the Ariel ball gown, and Sleeping Beauty.  She's got Belle and Cinderella already - I can't imagine the difficulty she'll have in choosing who to wear each day     I only wish they made the dresses even smaller - her 18 month little sis is going to be soooooo jealous!
> 
> I can't wait to get them - thanks OneTreeHill and everyone else for this info!!!!!



You said it!! I needed XXS and got the new Belle, red Christmas Belle, new Snow White, new Tinkerbell, and new Arielle ball dress from Mrs B.  We have Cindy and Arora, the new white wedding gown with the 3 princesses and I got the new Jasmine at the Disney Store...it is so cute and not itchy at all.  I got the gold deluxe shoes, deluxe Cindy shoes, new snow white shoes on line at Disney, and the glass slippers with light up heel at Disney store and the silver glitter with silver bow there too.  So, I think DGD will have something new everyday for dinner.  I think I am more excited than she is.  I love to see those little girls in the Jasmine costume from BBB with their hair up and the long pieces hanging from the bun.  It is just too cute.  We are going to DTD for one appt and to the castle for another.  I waited so long to be a grandma and I finally got those 4 below.  Only one girl, but one is better than none.  DGS is going on a pirate treasure hunt and wearing his pirate costume.  He has all of the characters, but it is too hot to wear them in Sept in Florida.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

gabbyrosebud said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that the Disney Store costumes are all out. The Alice in Wonderland costume is gorgeous this year.  The Minnie is the standard Minnie costume in satin. I love the Minnie shoes, sparkly yellow with a little heel. So cute! Another Diser mentioned Aurora. This costume is beautiful this year. It looks exactly like her dress. This year we were so happy with it becaue the sleeves are in satin too. No more of that itchy material. It does have satin shoulder straps to keep it in place too. The costumes are all $39.50 except for the deluxe. The Cinderella is to die for!!!
> I just wanted to add that we also have a Giselle deluxe gown. It is stunning!!! We've already sold 2 of them. Unfortunately, they only sent 8 of these gowns to the stores. The 10/12 was already sold so my DD is out of luck!
> 
> I'll let you know when we have a sale.



We were just at the Disney Store yesterday and I thought the deluxe Cinderella dresses were beautiful, but they don't come in an xxs. I am tempted to buy an xs if they go on sale after Halloween though.


----------



## dkshan96

lilyfrog73 said:


> Thank you so much for the info. Now I'll just have to keep watching for her to list some dresses!!!



I would just contact her about one of her items via ebay about what you are interested in.  That is how I did it.  

Kelli


----------



## i3utterfli82

Got it...Thank you!!


----------



## lilyfrog73

dkshan96 said:


> I would just contact her about one of her items via ebay about what you are interested in.  That is how I did it.
> 
> Kelli



Thank you, I will try that. We just have to decide what ones we want!! How would I figure on sizes? Do you think I could just go with the size reference on the Disney store website? They should be similar don't you think?


----------



## glovergirls

Hi,
I'm new here.  How do I get in contact with the ebay lady for dresses.  We leave on the 17th and it sure sounds wonderful.  Are they the actual Disneyworld dresses.  I have three girls and getting them cheaper would really help out a bunch.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## amandajim36

hi could someone please pm me mrs bs ebay info and do u know if she ships to the uk thanks x


----------



## dkshan96

lilyfrog73 said:


> Thank you, I will try that. We just have to decide what ones we want!! How would I figure on sizes? Do you think I could just go with the size reference on the Disney store website? They should be similar don't you think?




I am pretty sure they are similar in size if not the same.


----------



## ireland_nicole

glovergirls said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here.  How do I get in contact with the ebay lady for dresses.  We leave on the 17th and it sure sounds wonderful.  Are they the actual Disneyworld dresses.  I have three girls and getting them cheaper would really help out a bunch.  Thanks in advance for the help.





amandajim36 said:


> hi could someone please pm me mrs bs ebay info and do u know if she ships to the uk thanks x



I've PM'd you both


----------



## glovergirls

Thanks very very much!


----------



## wildirishrose

Can someone PM Ms.B's e-bay name so I can hopefully get some of the dresses ordered before Halloween.

Thanks so much


----------



## dkshan96

wildirishrose said:


> Can someone PM Ms.B's e-bay name so I can hopefully get some of the dresses ordered before Halloween.
> 
> Thanks so much



Just PM'd you the info.


----------



## Mom loves Disney

Can someone please PM me Mrs. B's ebay name. I would love to get another dress for my daughter. 
Thanks I got it.


----------



## dkshan96

Mom loves Disney said:


> Can someone please PM me Mrs. B's ebay name. I would love to get another dress for my daughter.



Just PM'd you the info


----------



## tracipierce

Yay my order with Mrs B is all done and dusted  
I've ordered the Ariel ballgown, the Snow White costume and the snow white shoes, my DD will be thrilled when they arrive (although I may stash one away)
I must say she has been fantastic, she replied straight away and has been really easy to deal with.  Her shipping rates to the UK are unbelievable too, I only paid $12.95 for the whole lot, I don't know how she keeps her prices so low???
Anyhow, I'm over the moon and would recommend her to all 
Will post pics once they arrive  


 again for such a great thread


----------



## maryannlandin

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> We were just at the Disney Store yesterday and I thought the deluxe Cinderella dresses were beautiful, but they don't come in an xxs. I am tempted to buy an xs if they go on sale after Halloween though.



Me too!!  My daughter is 40 inches and 30 pounds so the XS might be too big, but the Deluxe Belle dress is gorgeous!!  Anyone know when they go on sale?


----------



## vbarry

Can someone please pm me the ebay info on Mrs. B.

I am looking for the Deluxe Christmas Belle costume and did not find it on Disney Shopping.  Do they it out yet? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

maryannlandin said:


> Me too!!  My daughter is 40 inches and 30 pounds so the XS might be too big, but the Deluxe Belle dress is gorgeous!!  Anyone know when they go on sale?



I work at the Disney Store and I'll keep you posted when they go on sale. 



vbarry said:


> I am looking for the Deluxe Christmas Belle costume and did not find it on Disney Shopping.  Do they it out yet? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!



They store hasn't listed the red Belle dress for this year's Halloween line up. I ended up buying the Disney Shopping Deluxe Christmas Belle dress that they offered last year from ebay. It has a matching cape too!!! It is absolutely gorgeous! I've seen that dress a lot on ebay. Good luck!


----------



## princessmom29

maryannlandin said:


> Me too!!  My daughter is 40 inches and 30 pounds so the XS might be too big, but the Deluxe Belle dress is gorgeous!!  Anyone know when they go on sale?



I think you might be ok with xs. I got the xs last year whe DD was really close to this size. The xxs was waaay to short on her. The xs was a little big around, but not much b/c they are stretchy in the back. She was 38 in tall and about 33-34 lbs. I remeber this b/c she has just now cracked 40 in at almost 5 and weighs 36 lbs.


----------



## dkshan96

vbarry said:


> Can someone please pm me the ebay info on Mrs. B.
> 
> I am looking for the Deluxe Christmas Belle costume and did not find it on Disney Shopping.  Do they it out yet? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!



Just PM'd you Mrs B info.  Not sure if she has that dress or not but worth the try for the price that is for sure!

Kelli


----------



## bsusanmb

I just bought the red and white Belle dress from her.  It has long sleeves and is trimmed in gold.  It is the one from WDW, not the Disney store.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Could I also have Mrs. B's info please???????

THANKS!!!!!!!!!
Angela


----------



## SRICE100

Can I have her info as well?

Please and thanks!


----------



## MickeyMomOfThree

dkshan96 said:


> Just PM'd you Mrs B info.  Not sure if she has that dress or not but worth the try for the price that is for sure!
> 
> Kelli


Could you pass the info for her on to me a swell??? Thanks so much.  I have a very tall daughter who wtill wants to dress up but the DS large is a bit small.

THANKS!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Could I also have Mrs. B's info please???????
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!
> Angela





SRICE100 said:


> Can I have her info as well?
> 
> Please and thanks!





MickeyMomOfThree said:


> Could you pass the info for her on to me a swell??? Thanks so much.  I have a very tall daughter who wtill wants to dress up but the DS large is a bit small.
> 
> THANKS!!!



I have PM'd ya'll!


----------



## candy1

Hi we go in November,does anyone know if the delux cinderella dress(white one)will be available then?
Thanks


----------



## maskw03

can someone pm me Mrs B's info as well please.


----------



## marjamsmom

Can someone PM me Mrs B's info?  Thanks


----------



## YIPP-E

Well, now I'm curious too.  Could some one PM Mrs.B's info too.

Thanks


----------



## MomAndrea

My daughter went to the BBB last week and loved it.











We were there on Monday.  On Wednesday I let her wear her tiara to AK.  When we were eating at Boma that evening I noticed that it was gone!  She was heartbroken .  On Friday we were back at MK and I went into the BBB to tell them what happened and purchase a new tiara for her.  Well, they gave her one free of charge.  She was thrilled and so was I.


----------



## Ashlander

I ordered 3 dresses from Mrs. B yesterday.  I am so excited and can't wait for the box to show up.


----------



## Ashlander

MomAndrea said:


> My daughter went to the BBB last week and loved it.
> 
> We were there on Monday.  On Wednesday I let her wear her tiara to AK.  When we were eating at Boma that evening I noticed that it was gone!  She was heartbroken .  On Friday we were back at MK and I went into the BBB to tell them what happened and purchase a new tiara for her.  Well, they gave her one free of charge.  She was thrilled and so was I.



Your daughter is so cute!  The dress is beautiful...did you make it?


----------



## MomAndrea

Ashlander said:


> Your daughter is so cute!  The dress is beautiful...did you make it?



Thanks .

My Mom made her dress.  I wanted something cotton as we are from Canada and she isn't used to the heat and humidity of Florida in August.  She wore it comfortably all day.  The FGITs were so sweet to her about her dress.  They all told her that it was a "love dress" because it was made by her Grandma and that Cinderella likes love dresses.


----------



## skps

lissiesmum said:


> I was wondering if you could answer if all Disney Stores are created equal?  What I mean is, will all the Disney Stores get all of the costumes or just some of them.  I live in NH, and was wondering if it would be worth drivng to MA if they would have more than my mall would???



Don't know where in MA you were thinking of going, but the Disney Store in the Burlington mall is gone.


----------



## skps

dkshan96 said:


> Thank you VERY much for Mrs B's info.  I felt sooo bad with her mom and all.  I think my first package got lost in the mail, and had to keep contacting her.  She of course is a GREAT seller, and offered replacements or money back.  But of course I wanted the dresses
> 
> So details, I ordered the Ariel Ball Gown and the Jasmine Costume.  And I must say I am sooo impressed.  I LOVE the Jasmine costume the detailing to this costume is awesome!!  The coins that hang down are metal so the jingle, which I know she will love.  I just ordered the flilp flops due to my daughter having wide feet.  So for the Ariel Ball Gown got the crown and the silver flip flops, for the Jasmine got the crown and the gold flip flops.  As soon as my daughter comes home from school I will have her try on and will post a few pics.
> 
> So for now we have these 2 dresses and she has the Enchanted deluxe gown that she got for her birthday.  But that Alice dress keeps calling out my name, lol.  So adorable!!



Have your girls worn the flipflops yet?  My DD5 has flipflops from the Disney Store that she won't wear because the hurt between her toes.  I don't want to get her these to only get the same result.
Thanks!


----------



## Lynn5700

MomAndrea your little girl is tooo cute!!! I love the second picture of her lol.


----------



## MomAndrea

Lynn5700 said:


> MomAndrea your little girl is tooo cute!!! I love the second picture of her lol.



Thank you so much.  Her name is Ava and she is 3.5, just the right age to buy into all the Disney magic.  We had such a wonderful trip.

As we were sitting in the Grand Floridian waiting for our reservation time, a CM came up with that little bouquet and told Ava that he had been looking for a beautiful princess to give it to.  She was obviously thrilled .


----------



## lsutigerprincess

We can't wait until November to go. My DD will be so surpised (she has no idea that we are going).


----------



## mjmkmom

Ms B is a fairy godmother I just know it.  DD got in the mail today Jasmine for BBB and Sleeping Beauty for Princess dinner, DS got Captain Hook for MNSSHP.  She is fabulous!!!

 McKenna
 Mason
Sept 12-17-- Can't wait


----------



## dkshan96

skps said:


> Have your girls worn the flipflops yet?  My DD5 has flipflops from the Disney Store that she won't wear because the hurt between her toes.  I don't want to get her these to only get the same result.
> Thanks!



She has worn them around the house, because that was a concern of mine but no problems at all.  They are not plastic they kinda have a leather feel.  She is very picky with shoes.  

Hope this helps  
Kelli

If anyone needs Mrs B's info PM me and I will answer you back.


----------



## dkshan96

mjmkmom said:


> Ms B is a fairy godmother I just know it.  DD got in the mail today Jasmine for BBB and Sleeping Beauty for Princess dinner, DS got Captain Hook for MNSSHP.  She is fabulous!!!
> 
> McKenna
> Mason
> Sept 12-17-- Can't wait



Isn't she great!!  Gotta love a deal especially on this stuff, need to save where ever you can


----------



## kadesha

I've heard people say that the "princess" make over is done very well.  The bun stays in place most of the day and sometimes even the next day.  Can I hear some of your experiences with that?

Also, how does the Pop Star hairdo hold up?  The one with the hair color that matches your child?  I'm wanting to pick the style that will hold up the longest and the best.  My kids have very fine hair and it usually falls easily.


----------



## MomAndrea

kadesha said:


> I've heard people say that the "princess" make over is done very well.  The bun stays in place most of the day and sometimes even the next day.  Can I hear some of your experiences with that?
> 
> Also, how does the Pop Star hairdo hold up?  The one with the hair color that matches your child?  I'm wanting to pick the style that will hold up the longest and the best.  My kids have very fine hair and it usually falls easily.



My daughter has fine hair as well.  She had the princess bun at 10am on Monday morning.  At 9pm on Tuesday she wanted it out so that she could go swimming at the hotel.  

This photo was taken at around 6:30pm on day 2 of the hairdo.  She even slept with the tiara on .  She wore a hat over it all day so it probably would have stayed neater if she hadn't.


----------



## kadesha

oh wow!!  Princess bun it is! That picture looks like she just had it done!!


----------



## bsusanmb

MomAndrea said:


> My daughter went to the BBB last week and loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were there on Monday.  On Wednesday I let her wear her tiara to AK.  When we were eating at Boma that evening I noticed that it was gone!  She was heartbroken .  On Friday we were back at MK and I went into the BBB to tell them what happened and purchase a new tiara for her.  Well, they gave her one free of charge.  She was thrilled and so was I.



Your daughter is adorable and your mom did a super job on that dress.  I made a Sleeping Beauty for my granddaughter who is the same age and it was so comfy...no itchies at all.  This will be our first trip to BBB and I think I am more excited than she is!


----------



## TinkerCarol

kadesha said:


> I've heard people say that the "princess" make over is done very well.  The bun stays in place most of the day and sometimes even the next day.  Can I hear some of your experiences with that?
> 
> Also, how does the Pop Star hairdo hold up?  The one with the hair color that matches your child?  I'm wanting to pick the style that will hold up the longest and the best.  My kids have very fine hair and it usually falls easily.


WE HAD MY GRANDDAUGHTERS HAIR DONE IN THE PRINCESS BUN IN JULY.  BELIEVE ME, IT WAS GOING NO WHERE!  dd FINALLY TOOK IT OUT 2 DAYS LATER BECAUSE OF SWIMMING.  BY THE TIME THEY ARE DONE WITH ALL THE GOOP AND SPRAY, IT AINT MOVIN!  THE EXPERIENCE IS THE MOST WONDERFUL THING YOU COULD DO FOR A LITTLE (OR OLDER) GIRL.  I WANT TO BE TREATED LIKE THAT JUST ONCE!  TRULY LIKE A GENUINE PRINCESS - YOUR MAJESTY THIS AND YOUR MAJESTY MAY I DO THAT, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU LIKE YOUR MAJETY?!  WE SURPRISED MY GRANDDAUGHTER (JUST TURNED 4) AND SHE WAS TRULY STUNNED AND LOVED EACH AND EVERY MINUTE OF THE PAMPERING


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Hi!  Can someone please PM me Mrs B's ebay info?  thanks!


----------



## madfelice

Could someone please pm me Mrs B's ebay info too?
We went to BBB in June and i am dying to put pictures up here, but I am having difficulties with my imaging software.  GRRR!!!


----------



## bsusanmb

TinkerCarol said:


> WE HAD MY GRANDDAUGHTERS HAIR DONE IN THE PRINCESS BUN IN JULY.  BELIEVE ME, IT WAS GOING NO WHERE!  dd FINALLY TOOK IT OUT 2 DAYS LATER BECAUSE OF SWIMMING.  BY THE TIME THEY ARE DONE WITH ALL THE GOOP AND SPRAY, IT AINT MOVIN!  THE EXPERIENCE IS THE MOST WONDERFUL THING YOU COULD DO FOR A LITTLE (OR OLDER) GIRL.  I WANT TO BE TREATED LIKE THAT JUST ONCE!  TRULY LIKE A GENUINE PRINCESS - YOUR MAJESTY THIS AND YOUR MAJESTY MAY I DO THAT, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU LIKE YOUR MAJETY?!  WE SURPRISED MY GRANDDAUGHTER (JUST TURNED 4) AND SHE WAS TRULY STUNNED AND LOVED EACH AND EVERY MINUTE OF THE PAMPERING



Isn't being a grandma the BEST????????   Everything my granddaughter does delights me....


----------



## Nettaboo

Can someone tell me their experience with BBB and African American hair??
MY DD will most likely have braids(single) when we go because it will be easier to manage her hair with the swimming and sweating... I am thinking that maybe they can still do the bun because she will have single braids??


----------



## lilyfrog73

OneTreeHillAddict: where did you get the shoes worn in your pictures in post #1? Specifically Aurora and Jasmine.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Oh! Where can I get Ms. B's info? Someone PM me please! I want some Crocs and dresses for my niece.


----------



## kadesha

TinkerCarol said:


> WE HAD MY GRANDDAUGHTERS HAIR DONE IN THE PRINCESS BUN IN JULY.  BELIEVE ME, IT WAS GOING NO WHERE!  dd FINALLY TOOK IT OUT 2 DAYS LATER BECAUSE OF SWIMMING.  BY THE TIME THEY ARE DONE WITH ALL THE GOOP AND SPRAY, IT AINT MOVIN!  THE EXPERIENCE IS THE MOST WONDERFUL THING YOU COULD DO FOR A LITTLE (OR OLDER) GIRL.  I WANT TO BE TREATED LIKE THAT JUST ONCE!  TRULY LIKE A GENUINE PRINCESS - YOUR MAJESTY THIS AND YOUR MAJESTY MAY I DO THAT, WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU LIKE YOUR MAJETY?!  WE SURPRISED MY GRANDDAUGHTER (JUST TURNED 4) AND SHE WAS TRULY STUNNED AND LOVED EACH AND EVERY MINUTE OF THE PAMPERING



What a beautiful picture!  She is adorable!  Thanks for the advice about the bun!  I think we are definetly going to go with that!


----------



## bsusanmb

Today my dresses arrived for my DGD Makayla for our WDW trip next week....5 beautiful dresses, all perfectly packaged individually in tissue paper, no wrinkles, and they came within 3 days of paying her.  I am just thrilled!!!!!
The red holiday Belle is so beautiful in person...THANK YOU so much for sharing the information about her!!!!  I couldn't have made a dress for the price of one of these dresses!!  You won't go wrong with her!!


----------



## dkshan96

bsusanmb said:


> Today my dresses arrived for my DGD Makayla for our WDW trip next week....5 beautiful dresses, all perfectly packaged individually in tissue paper, no wrinkles, and they came within 3 days of paying her.  I am just thrilled!!!!!
> The red holiday Belle is so beautiful in person...THANK YOU so much for sharing the information about her!!!!  I couldn't have made a dress for the price of one of these dresses!!  You won't go wrong with her!!



Isn't she great!!  You will have to post pics after your trip 

Kelli


----------



## joy13

For those with DD who don't like the itchy material, here is a site to get nice dresses, reasonably priced - that don't itch at all.  They have adult dresses too - so those with taller&/or older DD's could get a dresses as well
mydressupshop.com

Here is my DD in one of the dresses.  I have snowwhite for her this year (Halloween) and it's very nice as well.


----------



## bsusanmb

joy13 said:


> For those with DD who don't like the itchy material, here is a site to get nice dresses, reasonably priced - that don't itch at all.  They have adult dresses too - so those with taller&/or older DD's could get a dresses as well
> mydressupshop.com
> 
> Here is my DD in one of the dresses.  I have snowwhite for her this year (Halloween) and it's very nice as well.



That is a really pretty dress and your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## TheMadScrapper

Would someone be kind enough to pm me Mrs.B's info? I am still in need of a dress for my dd 10. I need a 12 or 14 and no luck yet. Does she only have princesses or does she have others?


----------



## dkshan96

joy13 said:


> For those with DD who don't like the itchy material, here is a site to get nice dresses, reasonably priced - that don't itch at all.  They have adult dresses too - so those with taller&/or older DD's could get a dresses as well
> mydressupshop.com
> 
> Here is my DD in one of the dresses.  I have snowwhite for her this year (Halloween) and it's very nice as well.



That dress is beautiful!!  Your daughter is adorable!!  Thanks for sharing!

Kelli


----------



## dkshan96

TheMadScrapper said:


> Would someone be kind enough to pm me Mrs.B's info? I am still in need of a dress for my dd 10. I need a 12 or 14 and no luck yet. Does she only have princesses or does she have others?



Just Pm'd you.  Not sure on the sizes.  Not sure on what styles either.  Sorry.


----------



## Nettaboo

Which location do you like the best?


----------



## danx2plus3more

i would like mrs. bs info plz


----------



## dkshan96

Nettaboo said:


> Which location do you like the best?



This is our first time and wil be doing 1 at DTD and one at the castle.  I will let you know our opinion after.



danx2plus3more said:


> i would like mrs. bs info plz


Just Pm'd you.


----------



## candy1

Hi would someone be kind enough to pm me Mrs B's info too ?
Thanks


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Oh! Where can I get Mrs. B's info? Someone PM me please! I want some Crocs and dresses for my niece.


Anyone? Please and thank you!


----------



## dkshan96

candy1 said:


> Hi would someone be kind enough to pm me Mrs B's info too ?
> Thanks





Caribbeanprincess said:


> Anyone? Please and thank you!



Just PM'd you both.   

If anyone else needs her info PM me, it is easier to answer back.  Don't want anyone to miss out on a great deal.
Kelli


----------



## joy13

dkshan96 said:


> Just PM'd you both.
> 
> If anyone else needs her info PM me, it is easier to answer back.  Don't want anyone to miss out on a great deal.
> Kelli




I think I PM'd you last night.  If not, I'd like the info too 

Thanks!


----------



## Survivor:Disney

I read all 30 pages looking for Mrs. B's info!!!  Can someone please send it to me?  Thanks so much!


----------



## hkeller27

Survivor:Disney said:


> I read all 30 pages looking for Mrs. B's info!!! Can someone please send it to me? Thanks so much!


 

Just sent you a PM!


----------



## Survivor:Disney

Thanks for the fast pm!

My little princess is only 2 but we are going to Princess Storybook so I thought it would make a great picture if she dressed like Belle.  She has dark hair like Belle, too.


----------



## hkeller27

Survivor:Disney said:


> Thanks for the fast pm!
> 
> My little princess is only 2 but we are going to Princess Storybook so I thought it would make a great picture if she dressed like Belle. She has dark hair like Belle, too.


 

We went last year when my oldest princess was only 2 - and the way she lit up in amazement at Princess Storybook brought tears to my eyes.  It is definately something I will never forget.  I hope you have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## TinkerCarol

Anyone know if Mrs. B has the Red Belle Christmas Dress.  If so, any pictures.  Would love to see and then order for my granddaughter.


----------



## hkeller27

My dresses just came in the mail today, and WOW are they gorgeous!  My DD is going to be estatic when she gets them!  I do not know how I will ever be able to wait to Dec.  I want to see them on her now!  (PS, we got Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Ariel gown, and Snow White and one is more gorgeous than the next!!)

Thanks again for all this info - best "inside scoop"!!!


----------



## momtoty2001

We just returned from WDW yesterday and I have to say that we got sooo many compliments on the Belle Dress my daughter wore from Mrs. B's.   She LOVED it and LOVED all the attention from everyone.  It seemed as though all the characters and workers in WDW would make it a special point to say hello to her and bow down and say hello Princess Belle.  I think she truely thought she was a real princess.  It was well worth going through the trouble to get the dress to WDW for her to have such special memories.  

I will try to post a pic later if I can figure it out.  Thanks for all the advice on where to get my dress for her!!


----------



## jseargent

Please pm me the ebay info for Mrs. B 

Thanks


----------



## momtoty2001

Here is a pic of my daughter in her Belle dress:


Having problems posting pics.  Directions anyone???


----------



## bsusanmb

TinkerCarol said:


> Anyone know if Mrs. B has the Red Belle Christmas Dress.  If so, any pictures.  Would love to see and then order for my granddaughter.



I just got one from her in XXS.


----------



## butterflygirl3

justice4all said:


> Thanks so much for all your hard work taking pictures for us, OP.  Could you please PM me the name of your Ebay seller?  I am new to the boards and don't have enough posts to PM you.  I have an appointment for my daughter in Sept.  and want her to have a dress before then because I know it would take her FOREVER to decide at BBB.
> 
> Thanks!



If she still has some available could you pm as well?  Thanks


----------



## butterflygirl3

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> Hi!  Can someone please PM me Mrs B's ebay info?  thanks!



Me too please!!!!!!!!!!!  We are going in Dec of this year for the first time ever!!!!!!  I cannot wait!!


----------



## DisneyToddlers

Hi, Can I have the info for Mrs. B also? Thanks!


----------



## eaj1228

Can I get Mrs. B's info too?


----------



## bsusanmb

eaj1228 said:


> Can I get Mrs. B's info too?





DisneyToddlers said:


> Hi, Can I have the info for Mrs. B also? Thanks!





butterflygirl3 said:


> Me too please!!!!!!!!!!!  We are going in Dec of this year for the first time ever!!!!!!  I cannot wait!!





jseargent said:


> Please pm me the ebay info for Mrs. B
> 
> Thanks



Sent you a pm with her email address.


----------



## libbylast

Can someone please provide me of Mrs B details.

Thanks
Angie


----------



## joy13

momtoty2001 said:


> Here is a pic of my daughter in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> Having problems posting pics.  Directions anyone???



You need to create a an account at www.photobucket.com
(it's free) then you can upload your picture there.  There will be several codes under the picture.  Copy the one that has  around it. (If you quote someone who posted a picture you will see what I mean).

I hope that helps.

Here's what the code looks like: [IMG*]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/maddiesworld/BBB%20-%20Disneyworld%202007/P9210098.jpg[/IMG*] (Except there are no stars in the [IMG] - I put those there to keep it the code and not the picture.

Here's the picture:
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/maddiesworld/BBB%20-%20Disneyworld%202007/P9210098.jpg


----------



## momtoty2001

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


Pics of my daughter in her Belle dress.


Sorry don't know how to delete this message but still can't get pics to post???


----------



## bsusanmb

libbylast said:


> Can someone please provide me of Mrs B details.
> 
> Thanks
> Angie



sent you a pm


----------



## Naisy68

I am going to be adding some pics of our BBB experience last week. Feel free to ask questions...





























Kylee was seriously working the look here!!


----------



## Naisy68

I didn't mean for the pics to be that big - I tried to make them smaller on photobucket but it didn't work right. Hope they are ok?!


----------



## kadesha

Naisy68 said:


> I am going to be adding some pics of our BBB experience last week. Feel free to ask questions...
> 
> Kylee was seriously working the look here!!




How long did this hairstyle stay in place?


----------



## Naisy68

kadesha said:


> How long did this hairstyle stay in place?



It would have stayed longer but Kylee wanted it out at bedtime so we took it out and let her shower before bed. They use a lot of gel/spray to keep it in a long time. We were even in the rain that evening and it stayed in place really well. Her makeover was at 4:20ish pm and it would have lasted well into the next day I believe had she wanted to sleep with it in.


----------



## lilyfrog73

I just ordered my dresses from Mrs. B! Can't wait!!! (Ordered Jasmine, Aurora and Ariel gown.)


----------



## kadesha

lilyfrog73 said:


> I just ordered my dresses from Mrs. B! Can't wait!!! (Ordered Jasmine, Aurora and Ariel gown.)



How are yall ordering things from her?  I check her ebay I only see a few dresses for sale.  Like today, only a Giselle dress.  I messaged her about the dresses I needed several weeks ago and never received a reply.  I even asked for her info from a different person than I did before, just to make sure I was looking up the right person!


----------



## tracipierce

kadesha said:


> How are yall ordering things from her?  I check her ebay I only see a few dresses for sale.  Like today, only a Giselle dress.  I messaged her about the dresses I needed several weeks ago and never received a reply.  I even asked for her info from a different person than I did before, just to make sure I was looking up the right person!



Sorry to hear you haven't heard back from Mrs B, perhaps she didn't get the message  
I messaged her last week and she got back to me straight away, I'm just waiting for my order to arrive, but seeing as I'm in the UK I'm expecting to wait probably another week for them to get here.

I would give her another try if I were you


----------



## momtoty2001

One more try at posting pics of my daughter in her Belle dress we got from mrs. b's.







[/IMG]






[/IMG]







She was "beaming" all day long in her pretty dress.  I didn't do BBB but took advice from someone on here and purchased hair extensions at Target and brought glitter gel and did her hair in our hotel before we left.  She didn't know the difference and I didn't mind not paying so much.


----------



## Tanzanite

Your daughter looks so cute love the Belle dress my daughter had a dress my friend made  but i think i will order from Mrs B  next trip.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

momtoty2001 said:


> One more try at posting pics of my daughter in her Belle dress we got from mrs. b's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was "beaming" all day long in her pretty dress.  I didn't do BBB but took advice from someone on here and purchased hair extensions at Target and brought glitter gel and did her hair in our hotel before we left.  She didn't know the difference and I didn't mind not paying so much.



She is too cute!


----------



## libbylast

Hi

I notice that you are in the uk too. How easy has it been to order and how quickly do you think dresses will take to come. We are off in November and wonder if I have left it too late to order some dresses.
How do you work out sizes from uk to usa is it bigger or smaller my little one in 4 and my oldest in only 9 but wears 11.
Also do you know how much postage is or should I ask her to post to my wdw resort in Nov.

Thanks
Angie 
p.s. which dresses have you ordered?




tracipierce said:


> Sorry to hear you haven't heard back from Mrs B, perhaps she didn't get the message
> I messaged her last week and she got back to me straight away, I'm just waiting for my order to arrive, but seeing as I'm in the UK I'm expecting to wait probably another week for them to get here.
> 
> I would give her another try if I were you


----------



## tracipierce

Hi Libbylast,
it was really easy to order, I was a little unsure of the sizes, but Mrs B emailed me the measurements, I'm sure she would do the same for you.
I ordered the dresses about 4 days ago, I'm hoping they turn up next week.  I order a lot from the US ebay site and sometimes I've had things arrive after only 3 or 4 days!
The actual shipping cost is fantastic, she charged me $12.95 so around £7 for 2 dresses and a pair of shoes, I got the Ariel ballgown Snow White costume and snow white shoes.  From what I can tell her shipping charges over here are not much more than her shipping to the US so I would have her ship them to your house.  I'm sure you will have plenty of time if you are going to WDW in Nov (wish I was going that soon)

I will post here as soon as the dresses arrive


----------



## kadesha

tracipierce said:


> Sorry to hear you haven't heard back from Mrs B, perhaps she didn't get the message
> I messaged her last week and she got back to me straight away, I'm just waiting for my order to arrive, but seeing as I'm in the UK I'm expecting to wait probably another week for them to get here.
> 
> I would give her another try if I were you



I sent her another message.  I am wanting the Belle Dress and Ariel dress.  I hope she gets back to me this time!  Are these the same dresses as Disneyshopping.com, or are they dresses from the parks?


----------



## libbylast

Thanks for reply.
Did she send you a list of dresses that she has or did you just ask.
Can't wait to see pics.

Thanks


tracipierce said:


> Hi Libbylast,
> it was really easy to order, I was a little unsure of the sizes, but Mrs B emailed me the measurements, I'm sure she would do the same for you.
> I ordered the dresses about 4 days ago, I'm hoping they turn up next week.  I order a lot from the US ebay site and sometimes I've had things arrive after only 3 or 4 days!
> The actual shipping cost is fantastic, she charged me $12.95 so around £7 for 2 dresses and a pair of shoes, I got the Ariel ballgown Snow White costume and snow white shoes.  From what I can tell her shipping charges over here are not much more than her shipping to the US so I would have her ship them to your house.  I'm sure you will have plenty of time if you are going to WDW in Nov (wish I was going that soon)
> 
> I will post here as soon as the dresses arrive


----------



## BooToo

Could someone PM me as well with Mrs B's info. 

Thanks!


----------



## tracipierce

kadesha said:


> I sent her another message.  I am wanting the Belle Dress and Ariel dress.  I hope she gets back to me this time!  Are these the same dresses as Disneyshopping.com, or are they dresses from the parks?



They are the same ones as in the parks, IMO they are much nicer than Disneyshopping.com and we have had both I hope you hear something from her soon!



libbylast said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Did she send you a list of dresses that she has or did you just ask.
> Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I didn't ask for a list or pics of the dresses as they are all on the first few pages of this thread.  I think she can get any of the ones pictured, but I just asked her for the ones I was interested in and she got back to me straight away saying that she had them... I will try to post pics of mine when they arrive (as long as I can do it without DD6 being around, they are being saved for Christmas )


----------



## tracipierce

BooToo said:


> Could someone PM me as well with Mrs B's info.
> 
> Thanks!



Just sent you one


----------



## miprender

Just reading all the posts and what wonderful pictures. I would loved to a PM with the information for EBAY too.

Just another note, when we went in 2006 I had picked up some pretty regular dresses after Easter at Target for $9.00 and DD loved them and they were comfortable and light.


----------



## momtoty2001

bellaDisneydncr said:


> She is too cute!




Thanks!  I think so too!!


----------



## Naisy68

Naisy68 said:


> I am going to be adding some pics of our BBB experience last week. Feel free to ask questions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylee was seriously working the look here!!



Whoever made these smaller, thank you! How did you do that?


----------



## kadesha

Yay!  She got back to me.  Now I've got to decide exactly which costumes to get!!  Does she have the shoes too?


----------



## momtoty2001

kadesha said:


> Yay!  She got back to me.  Now I've got to decide exactly which costumes to get!!  Does she have the shoes too?



I'm not sure if she has matching shoes for some of the dresses but when I ordered the Belle dress all she had was the yellow flip flop sandals.  The are really cute but may be a little cold if you are going in the winter??


----------



## kadesha

thanks.  I'll be sure to ask.  I guess I could just pick up the shoes in the park the morning of the appointment.  Can they be bought at BBB without doing the Castle package or would I need to buy them elsewhere at the park?


----------



## joy13

momtoty2001 said:


> One more try at posting pics of my daughter in her Belle dress we got from mrs. b's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was "beaming" all day long in her pretty dress.  I didn't do BBB but took advice from someone on here and purchased hair extensions at Target and brought glitter gel and did her hair in our hotel before we left.  She didn't know the difference and I didn't mind not paying so much.



She looks great!  It was worth all the work to post those pictures


----------



## madfelice

kadesha said:


> thanks.  I'll be sure to ask.  I guess I could just pick up the shoes in the park the morning of the appointment.  Can they be bought at BBB without doing the Castle package or would I need to buy them elsewhere at the park?


I am pretty sure you can buy them without buying the package.  A friend went in there and just bought a snow white dress to send my daughter for her birthday and she didn't do any BBB stuff, just bought the dress.  They are a kind of a shop after all.  You can buy products from a hairdresser without getting your hair done, can't you!  I would aske her about the multi coloured sequined ones that they use for Snow white at the BBB though.  They go with all the dresses and have no princess on them so they are versatile.  We got those when we were there in June to go with the Ariel gown.  My daughter loves them.  Mrs B sells them for less than half the cost that they are in the BBB though.  $12.99 I think was what she quoted, or $25 for 2 accessories.  Compared to $29.50 at the BBB or anywhere in the parks that is a BARGAIN!!

On another note, I just ordered the red Belle dress, the Jasmine one, the white princess wedding dress, 3 crowns and a wand from Mrs B.  Just waiting to hear what postage will be as she is posting them to me in Australia.  i


----------



## chasinglibras

I just tried to re-read this thread but I can't find where this might have already been asked & answered.  *Are the dresses sold at Disney Stores the same as the ones available on disneyshopping.com?*  We were at the Disney Store today at a mall an hour away and my husband decided that our DD _has_ to have the Giselle wedding gown for BBB in November.  Who knew he had an opinion on this?!?!  I talked him out of it today since its an $80 dress that isn't *my* favorite but he even had DD try it on in the store and now its all she's talking about.  So now I'm just wondering if we can order it if its exactly the same, rather than trekking back up to that mall.  Thanks! 

BTW, I love seeing all the little princesses after their BBB experiences!  They all look so cute and so happy!


----------



## princessmom29

I got some really cute glitter flats at target for like $9. They are really comfy for dd as they have a little thicker sole than your average ballet flat and the padding at the top of the heel like a tennis shoe so they won't rub a blister like some dress shoes tend to do. DD has narrow feet so we have had problems with this in the past. I got silver, but they had pink and red as well.


----------



## madfelice

chasinglibras said:


> I just tried to re-read this thread but I can't find where this might have already been asked & answered.  *Are the dresses sold at Disney Stores the same as the ones available on disneyshopping.com?*  We were at the Disney Store today at a mall an hour away and my husband decided that our DD _has_ to have the Giselle wedding gown for BBB in November.  Who knew he had an opinion on this?!?!  I talked him out of it today since its an $80 dress that isn't *my* favorite but he even had DD try it on in the store and now its all she's talking about.  So now I'm just wondering if we can order it if its exactly the same, rather than trekking back up to that mall.  Thanks!
> 
> BTW, I love seeing all the little princesses after their BBB experiences!  They all look so cute and so happy!



Yes, the ones in the Disney Stores are the same as the disneyshopping.com ones.


----------



## chasinglibras

madfelice said:


> Yes, the ones in the Disney Stores are the same as the disneyshopping.com ones.



Thank you!!


----------



## disney06

Can some please send me the Ebay info aswell, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## DRRluvsWDW

I would love the ebay info also!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Beechnut

May I have Mrs B's info please
thank you


----------



## joy13

princessmom29 said:


> I got some really cute glitter flats at target for like $9. They are really comfy for dd as they have a little thicker sole than your average ballet flat and the padding at the top of the heel like a tennis shoe so they won't rub a blister like some dress shoes tend to do. DD has narrow feet so we have had problems with this in the past. I got silver, but they had pink and red as well.



Thanks, I need to stop there!


----------



## dkshan96

disney06 said:


> Can some please send me the Ebay info aswell, thanks a lot!!!





DRRluvsWDW said:


> I would love the ebay info also!  Thanks so much!





Beechnut said:


> May I have Mrs B's info please
> thank you



Just PM'd you all Mrs B's info


----------



## AZMickeyfans

May I  please have Mrs B's info as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lilyfrog73

AZMickeyfans said:


> May I  please have Mrs B's info as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





Just PM's you the info. Happy shopping!!


----------



## retire2disney

May I also pretty please have Mrs. B's info Pm'd too??? Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## miprender

Can I have her info too please????????


----------



## dkshan96

retire2disney said:


> May I also pretty please have Mrs. B's info Pm'd too??? Thanks soooo much!!



Just pm'd you.


----------



## mjamm

OK all...wish I would have read this thread a little more BEFORE bidding on some dresses on Ebay!  Could someone please send me the info on Mrs. B, thanks!


----------



## dkshan96

mjamm said:


> OK all...wish I would have read this thread a little more BEFORE bidding on some dresses on Ebay!  Could someone please send me the info on Mrs. B, thanks!



Just pm'd you.


----------



## miprender

Can I be PM'd too. I already asked twice but no one seems to want to give me the information. :-(


----------



## disneymom1980

miprender said:


> Can I be PM'd too. I already asked twice but no one seems to want to give me the information. :-(



I just sent you a PM  .  Sorry no one caught you sooner.


----------



## hkeller27

miprender said:


> Can I be PM'd too. I already asked twice but no one seems to want to give me the information. :-(


 

Just PM'ed you!


----------



## dkshan96

miprender said:


> Can I be PM'd too. I already asked twice but no one seems to want to give me the information. :-(



Sorry bout that, but I see 2 people pm'd you now lol.  If anyone else needs the info pm me and I will be happy to pm back the info.

Thanks
Kelli


----------



## miprender

dkshan96 said:


> Sorry bout that, but I see 2 people pm'd you now lol.  If anyone else needs the info pm me and I will be happy to pm back the info.
> 
> Thanks
> Kelli





hkeller27 said:


> Just PM'ed you!





disneymom1980 said:


> I just sent you a PM  .  Sorry no one caught you sooner.



Thanks everyone.... I will contact Mrs B and see what she has.


----------



## hkeller27

Hi!  Not sure if this is the right place to post, so sorry if I'm a little off topic......

So I've got my 3 gorgeous dresses from Mrs. B for my 3yo princess, but my little 18mo princess is going to be so sad if she doesn't have anything special to wear to PSB!  She's kind of a peanut for her age, so there is no way the XXS would come even close.  Anyone have any ideas where I can get her a nice princess dress to wear too?  TIA!!!


----------



## Mom2Lindsey

Okay....I had much higher hopes for our BBB experience. I can't say the experience was bad, but it was nothing at all like I dreamed it to be. I got great pictures, but they don't mean too much since she cried hysterically the instant we walked out of the castle. I didn't care for our FGIT-she didn't say a word to Lindsey. The only one that was good was the older woman who was possibly training the younger one. The FGIT asked Lindsey to make all the decisions and she's only 4. I was going to end up with the punk hairstyle with pink hair extensions in her cinderella gown and press on nails. The older women stepped in when she so me very upset and started asking me the questions and I asked her to convince Lindsey that the brown hair extensions with pink ribbons were just as cool as the pink hair. My ILs were like...oh let her choose what she wants and I wanted to say...If you want her to look stupid for over $100, sure. A 4 year old can choose between vanilla and chocolate, short and long, pink and blue, but not all those decisions at once while thinking of the bigger picture.
The reason she cried was because the dress was ITCHY-Damn BLeeping dress. I had asked Lindset to choose which dress before we left and that was the one she chose. I have Mrs. B's info, but on ebay she only had 5 things in her store. DO I have to contact her privately?
The dress was off after the pictures were done and the hair extension about 2 hours later. I was sooooooo pissed at the whole thing. And the way my ADRs worked out we didn't even eat in the castle until 3pm and by then she was so far from what she had looked like at 8:30 it was ridiculous.
Hindsight being 20/20 I would have done things completely differently. 

Well, here are the great pictures though
































I don't have the professional ones downloaded yet


----------



## a*n*w

Mom2Lindsey said:


> Okay....I had much higher hopes for our BBB experience. I can't say the experience was bad, but it was nothing at all like I dreamed it to be. I got great pictures, but they don't mean too much since she cried hysterically the instant we walked out of the castle. I didn't care for our FGIT-she didn't say a word to Lindsey. The only one that was good was the older woman who was possibly training the younger one. The FGIT asked Lindsey to make all the decisions and she's only 4. I was going to end up with the punk hairstyle with pink hair extensions in her cinderella gown and press on nails. The older women stepped in when she so me very upset and started asking me the questions and I asked her to convince Lindsey that the brown hair extensions with pink ribbons were just as cool as the pink hair. My ILs were like...oh let her choose what she wants and I wanted to say...If you want her to look stupid for over $100, sure. A 4 year old can choose between vanilla and chocolate, short and long, pink and blue, but not all those decisions at once while thinking of the bigger picture.
> The reason she cried was because the dress was ITCHY-Damn BLeeping dress. I had asked Lindset to choose which dress before we left and that was the one she chose. I have Mrs. B's info, but on ebay she only had 5 things in her store. DO I have to contact her privately?
> The dress was off after the pictures were done and the hair extension about 2 hours later. I was sooooooo pissed at the whole thing. And the way my ADRs worked out we didn't even eat in the castle until 3pm and by then she was so far from what she had looked like at 8:30 it was ridiculous.
> Hindsight being 20/20 I would have done things completely differently.
> 
> I don't have the professional ones downloaded yet



Ugh!  That stinks!!! you do need to contact Mrs. B privately...she doesn't list all of her stuff!  Sorry for the crummy experience!   We are going in November and I am so hoping it will be all it is cracked up to be!!!


----------



## Naisy68

Mom2Lindsey - 
    Your DD is very beautiful even with the itchy dress. I'm sorry your experience wasn't better but I'm glad that the more experienced FGIT noticed you were upset and stepped in. With our DD, we gave her a choice of the first two looks (not the punk look) and let her choose. She chose the Disney Diva look which I was a little concerned about but the color of the hair piece matched well enough and our FGIT was able to hide the blonde a bit. I have trouble with little ones making choices when that much money is involved too so you have my support there. Here are some pics of our little princess during her BBB makeover on Aug. 30 - We had Jennifer by the way and she was an awesome FGIT for anyone else who is going. Disney isn't supposed to be so stressful is it? I can't wait to see more pics of your princess!



Naisy68 said:


> Kylee was seriously working the look here!!


----------



## bsusanmb

hkeller27 said:


> Hi!  Not sure if this is the right place to post, so sorry if I'm a little off topic......
> 
> So I've got my 3 gorgeous dresses from Mrs. B for my 3yo princess, but my little 18mo princess is going to be so sad if she doesn't have anything special to wear to PSB!  She's kind of a peanut for her age, so there is no way the XXS would come even close.  Anyone have any ideas where I can get her a nice princess dress to wear too?  TIA!!!



Do an ebay search.  I bought all of the princess dresses for my granddaughter in a 12 to 18 mo size the first time we went to WDW.  She is in a 2/3 now.  I saw some just the other day.
I would search
Disney World dress
Snow White 18
Princess 18
Tinkerbell 18


That way if it is 12mo to 18 or 18 to 24 mo you it will come up.
I know I saw a Tinkerbell from Disney Land which is BEAUTIFUL, and a snow white.  I had Belle, Sleeping Beauty, Tink and Snow White for her in infant size.  Good luck!


----------



## MEF01

Are Mrs. B's costumes Disneyworld/Disneyland costumes or are they from some other store?  I'm interested in the costumes from WDW/Disneyland.


----------



## bsusanmb

MEF01 said:


> Are Mrs. B's costumes Disneyworld/Disneyland costumes or are they from some other store?  I'm interested in the costumes from WDW/Disneyland.



They are the WDW dresses/costumes.


----------



## mrudman

I have a couple questions about the BBB....

I'm having both dd's do the crown package, and I know they have different "looks" that they can do, such as the classic princess, diva, etc.

I'm planning on having both dd's do the classic princess look, so can I just request that beforehand, and not even give dd's the choice.

Not saying the others aren't nice, but I don't like the look of the hair extensions, etc in the other looks.... I want them to just style the hair that is on my dd's heads, lol, and put the crown on.   

Even with the princess look though, it seems as if they're given a choice with hair extension, colors of them, etc...   I want them to just style the hair that is on my dd's heads, lol, and put the crown on. 

Would I just need to tell the FGIT up-front what I would like?    

Also has anyone ever done the hair-do with a crown brought from home?  I have a couple nice crowns that I was thinking I'd rather dd's wear than the ones they offer there, but have never seen a picture other than with the small ones right above the ponytail.

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

Hi there...beautiful pics from everyone.

Question, my daughter has a bob (short) haircut.  Pretty much, right below her ears.  Do you guys believe that will be a problem?? Or has anyone ever seen a girl with short hair get her hair done?? Is it even worth it?? Or should I just go to the barber shop and get some gel and sparkles??

THANKS..


----------



## sunlover13

How much do the crowns cost???

I was debating bringing my own, but I only have plastic ones which are the characters & are very big for DD.   

Also, am I crazy for not scheduling her BBB appt until 5:00PM?   I don't want to do an early appt b/c we always take a swim break everyday b/c of the HEAT!   So, I figured we'd do the 5:00PM appt at MK, dinner is 6:30 at Ohana, & then MK is open until midnight & it is our last night of our vacation.  Do you think I'm getting my money's worth for the 6 hours she will be done up?


----------



## Nettaboo

I asked this question on the other thread but I guess no one knew
Can someone tell me their experience with BBB and African American hair??
MY DD (4) will most likely have braids(single) just barely touching her shoulders..when we go because it will be easier to manage her hair with the swimming and sweating... I am thinking that maybe they can still do the bun because she will have single braids??

also if I got her the smallest package can I just add the photo package on?  will be brining her dress with us


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

I am new here, can I please have Mrs. B's contact info as well.  Thanks so much!


----------



## princessmom29

Nettaboo said:


> I asked this question on the other thread but I guess no one knew
> Can someone tell me their experience with BBB and African American hair??
> MY DD (4) will most likely have braids(single) just barely touching her shoulders..when we go because it will be easier to manage her hair with the swimming and sweating... I am thinking that maybe they can still do the bun because she will have single braids??
> 
> also if I got her the smallest package can I just add the photo package on?  will be brining her dress with us


There are some experiences with AA hair on the BBB FAQ thread.


----------



## a*n*w

Just to let you guys know...I received my 3 princess wedding dress from Mrs. B. today.  While is it is beautiful it is the dress with the tiny arm holes!  I had to cut the seam in the bottom.  My DD also complained that it is extremely itchy.  I must admit, just feeling it...it is very itchy!!!  I can't say I recommend this dress...at all!


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi my daughter got the dress at Bibbitty boo she never said it was itchy so sorry about the arms .I had read they had taken them and fixed the arms.My daughter wore it for about 2 hrs just lunch and pictures as it was so hot .Ibrought it big as i like them long they had to put bands on the shoulders but she probably wont wear it again.Could you put a top under it ? so sorry thats dissapointing.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Hey you guys! I've been gone for the past couple of weeks to WDW. Yay! We had so much fun. I just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. I came home to a full mailbox asking about Beverly's information. Before I left some of you told me you were having some troubles with delivery and do forth. (Excuses being made for dealyed packages) Not sure what's up w/ that. I've had delays myself but always got my stuff sooner or later. I don't know Beverly personally. I met her through ebay and that's it. I don't have time to answer all the PM's and emails so here is what you all need to do. Go to ebay and search *wantsnneeds4u*. That is her ebay ID. Sometimes she has dresses listed, sometimes not. I always asked for my things via email and dealt through paypal, not ebay. You can try and do the same. I hope everyone is doing well. 

We did try out the BBB inside the castle this time (I was very disappointed I must say). I thought for sure it'd be better than DTD but I was WRONG! It was our last time. It's just not magical anymore. The FGIT's seemed bored and never smiled (they were always upbeat and friendly over at DTD) The kids didn't seem to have a good time either. I saw at least three kids ask to remove their "hair" and "crowns" before they ever stepped down from the chairs. I don't know if DTD has changed or not but I do *not* recommend the BBB at the MK. More on this later onceI get settled down from my trip.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Hey you guys! I've been gone for the past couple of weeks to WDW. Yay! We had so much fun. I just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. I came home to a full mailbox asking about Beverly's information. Before I left some of you told me you were having some troubles with delivery and do forth. (Excuses being made for dealyed packages) Not sure what's up w/ that. I've had delays myself but always got my stuff sooner or later. I don't know Beverly personally. I met her through ebay and that's it. I don't have time to answer all the PM's and emails so here is what you all need to do. Go to ebay and search *wantsnneeds4u*. That is her ebay ID. Sometimes she has dresses listed, sometimes not. I always asked for my things via email and dealt through paypal, not ebay. You can try and do the same. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> We did try out the BBB inside the castle this time (I was very disappointed I must say). I thought for sure it'd be better than DTD but I was WRONG! It was our last time. It's just not magical anymore. The FGIT's seemed bored and never smiled (they were always upbeat and friendly over at DTD) The kids didn't seem to have a good time either. I saw at least three kids ask to remove their "hair" and "crowns" before they ever stepped down from the chairs. I don't know if DTD has changed or not but I do *not* recommend the BBB at the MK. More on this later onceI get settled down from my trip.



Hi Tammy, You're home!  I was thinking you must be in WDW, you lucky girl!   I'm sad to hear of your BBB experience. The MK location is what I booked for our upcoming trip.  If it's that bad, maybe I have time to switch to DTD. We had a magical experience there. I can't wait to hear all about your adventures.


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

BellAbbeys Mom said:


> Hi there...beautiful pics from everyone.
> 
> Question, my daughter has a bob (short) haircut.  Pretty much, right below her ears.  Do you guys believe that will be a problem?? Or has anyone ever seen a girl with short hair get her hair done?? Is it even worth it?? Or should I just go to the barber shop and get some gel and sparkles??
> 
> THANKS..




Can I ask again?? Or is this the wrong place??


----------



## strmtroopr96




----------



## miprender

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Hey you guys! I've been gone for the past couple of weeks to WDW. Yay! We had so much fun. I just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. I came home to a full mailbox asking about Beverly's information. Before I left some of you told me you were having some troubles with delivery and do forth. (Excuses being made for dealyed packages) Not sure what's up w/ that. I've had delays myself but always got my stuff sooner or later. I don't know Beverly personally. I met her through ebay and that's it. I don't have time to answer all the PM's and emails so here is what you all need to do. Go to ebay and search *wantsnneeds4u*. That is her ebay ID. Sometimes she has dresses listed, sometimes not. I always asked for my things via email and dealt through paypal, not ebay. You can try and do the same. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> We did try out the BBB inside the castle this time (I was very disappointed I must say). I thought for sure it'd be better than DTD but I was WRONG! It was our last time. It's just not magical anymore. The FGIT's seemed bored and never smiled (they were always upbeat and friendly over at DTD) The kids didn't seem to have a good time either. I saw at least three kids ask to remove their "hair" and "crowns" before they ever stepped down from the chairs. I don't know if DTD has changed or not but I do *not* recommend the BBB at the MK. More on this later onceI get settled down from my trip.



That's terrible... when we go in April this will be our first time trying the BBB and I would be upset if FGMITs acted like that. We were also thinking about the one at MK but maybe we will do the one at DTD.

And by the way, I went over to the Disney store last night and saw all the dresses. My DD5 wanted to be Ariel this year so we picked that up and it is really cute. I saw the Giselle wedding dress and it reminded me of my dress I had for my Barbie dolls when I was younger.  I also saw the deluxe Belle and Cinderella and they were beautiful. If they weren't so expensive I would have gotten one. (I still might, just won't tell DH  )

I also saw Peter Pan and Captain Hook's costumes and tried convincing DS3 to be captain hook but he is set on spiderman. I still may go over and buy it and save it for our trip later.  

And as an extra incentive the Disney Store is giving $25 gift cards to be used btwn 9/28 -10/7 for every $50 you spend.


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

miprender said:


> That's terrible... when we go in April this will be our first time trying the BBB and I would be upset if FGMITs acted like that. We were also thinking about the one at MK but maybe we will do the one at DTD.
> 
> And by the way, I went over to the Disney store last night and saw all the dresses. My DD5 wanted to be Ariel this year so we picked that up and it is really cute. I saw the Giselle wedding dress and it reminded me of my dress I had for my Barbie dolls when I was younger.  I also saw the deluxe Belle and Cinderella and they were beautiful. If they weren't so expensive I would have gotten one. (I still might, just won't tell DH  )
> 
> I also saw Peter Pan and Captain Hook's costumes and tried convincing DS3 to be captain hook but he is set on spiderman. I still may go over and buy it and save it for our trip later.
> 
> And as an extra incentive the Disney Store is giving $25 gift cards to be used btwn 9/28 -10/7 for every $50 you spend.




Yes I did that as well, we have the card to go back next week to get the Ariel dress and the Minnie...


----------



## bsusanmb

I did not have any problems with Mrs. B.  It took her 2 days to answer my email about the dresses I wanted, 2 days for her to send me a bill and they arrived within 3 days.  They are beautiful.  They were individually wrapped in tissue paper and then gently put in priority boxes.  I have a feeling that she is inundated with requests from all of the people on the dis board.  I know that's how I found her.  I think she may be in over her head with requests...so, just wait and keep emailing her.  
I think I will change my BBB appointment to DTD if it is going to be a bad experience.  I was so looking forward to this.  Was your appointment early in the day or later?  Maybe they are friendlier in the am....I hope.  Oh well.
And yes, I had bought the white 3 princess wedding dress for my DGD and the sleeves are very tight.  I cut them and put elastic in them.  It is itchier than the other dresses, so I will have to figure something out.  But DGD is 3 and loves the dress so much she didn't want to take it off.....and as hot as it has been, she wore the long sleeved  Belle Christmas dress all day and to dinner at night.  I thought it was itchy, but she didn't complain.
We leave in 2 days and I cannot wait.  
I bought the shoes from the Disney Store/Disney.com for each dress.  DGD wears a toddler size 7.  The 7/8 shoes for Snow White and Minnie Mouse did not fit.  I couldn't get her tiny skinny foot in them.  The 9/10 was huge.  The gold deluxe Belle heels fit her well as did the Cinderella clear shoe with the light up heel.  It looks just like a glass slipper.  I was so disappointed.  The open toe blue lace Cinderella shoe in a 7 is too big.  The crowns all just slid down her face.  
Well, I hope you all hear from Mrs. B.  She is great to work with.  
Susan


----------



## skw444

BellAbbeys Mom said:


> Can I ask again?? Or is this the wrong place??



My daughter has short hair (to her chin) and she chose the fairytale princess style (the one in the bun).  They were able to take part of hair and put it up in the bun and they left some of it down in the back.  Here's a picture:






She has very fine hair and the bun lasted for the day but was coming out by the evening.  My other daughter also has chin length hair but her hair is not as fine.  She also chose the fairytale princess style and her bun stayed all day and even into the next day.


----------



## joy13

Welcome home!  I'm sorry to hear that your experience at the castle wasn't what you'd hoped.  We went to the castle last year and it was wonderful, so I'm guessing maybe a bad day for someone?  As for kids wanting their hair out - all kids are different that way, so I wouldn't put that on the FGIT'ing.


----------



## CharacterFan

I'm wondering, my hair is about 15 inches long, no layers, and I want to get the bun hairstyle. Is it too long? I don't want a bun so large it looks like I came from the 1980s. thanks


----------



## joy13

CharacterFan said:


> I'm wondering, my hair is about 15 inches long, no layers, and I want to get the bun hairstyle. Is it too long? I don't want a bun so large it looks like I came from the 1980s. thanks




They put your hair in  many little rubberbands and then tuck that hair under - so I think they can control how big the bun is.  If you have curly hair - it would look but to leave some girl hair out under the bun.  LOL about the 80's!


----------



## Mom2Lindsey

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Hey you guys! I've been gone for the past couple of weeks to WDW. Yay! We had so much fun. I just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. I came home to a full mailbox asking about Beverly's information. Before I left some of you told me you were having some troubles with delivery and do forth. (Excuses being made for dealyed packages) Not sure what's up w/ that. I've had delays myself but always got my stuff sooner or later. I don't know Beverly personally. I met her through ebay and that's it. I don't have time to answer all the PM's and emails so here is what you all need to do. Go to ebay and search *wantsnneeds4u*. That is her ebay ID. Sometimes she has dresses listed, sometimes not. I always asked for my things via email and dealt through paypal, not ebay. You can try and do the same. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> We did try out the BBB inside the castle this time (I was very disappointed I must say). I thought for sure it'd be better than DTD but I was WRONG! It was our last time. It's just not magical anymore. The FGIT's seemed bored and never smiled (they were always upbeat and friendly over at DTD) The kids didn't seem to have a good time either. I saw at least three kids ask to remove their "hair" and "crowns" before they ever stepped down from the chairs. I don't know if DTD has changed or not but I do *not* recommend the BBB at the MK. More on this later onceI get settled down from my trip.



WOW! I'm actually glad someone else could validate my feelings. That's too bad. You could even see the FGIT with a "puss" on in my pictures. Not for one minute did she make a connection with DD. And she happened to be from the town next to ours in NY too.


----------



## jennwndrlnd

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> We did try out the BBB inside the castle this time (I was very disappointed I must say). I thought for sure it'd be better than DTD but I was WRONG! It was our last time. It's just not magical anymore. The FGIT's seemed bored and never smiled (they were always upbeat and friendly over at DTD) The kids didn't seem to have a good time either. I saw at least three kids ask to remove their "hair" and "crowns" before they ever stepped down from the chairs. I don't know if DTD has changed or not but I do *not* recommend the BBB at the MK. More on this later onceI get settled down from my trip.



I just wanted to chime in and say that DD5 and I went to the DTD location on Sept.1 and we had a wonderful time!  There were two things I noticed:they were very busy (every chair filled at 10 a.m.) but we got in within minutes of our reservation, and the Photopass person had a hard time keeping up while in the salon.  We had a couple shots of another child on our PP card in fact.  Other then that the FGIT were wonderful and talkative and the photogs at customer relations that do the shoot afterwards are WONDERFUL!  There was one man taking the photos and another posing the children and changing the set- he in particular was great and got even the youngest children to give big smiles.  We only did the Crown Package with hair, makeup and nails, but all the photos go on your PP so I didn't feel like we "missed" anything.  DD already had her dress, shoes and wand and didn't want the tiara since she chose the princess hairdo that came with one.  I felt it was really worth the memory and she wore her hair that way for two days before wanting to take it out for the Alice Tea Party.  After all we needed it down so it could be more Alice-like!   I will try and post some photos within the next couple days.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Our appointment was a little after 9am. Four of our crowd had it done so we were in there for a while. The atmosphere was not as Magical as it had been all the times before. At DTD the FGIT's seemed more upbeat and friendly. In the castle it was really quiet (although busy) and people seemed like they were at the DMV rather than a cool place like Disney. It was different! Beautiful though. My DD enjoyed herself. Her hair fell later in the evening and we had to go get a new crown (the jewels fell out). When we went back to get a crown another FGIT redid her hair without being asked and that was very nice of her. That bun lasted through the next day too. As I said before when Ines did her hair it lasted for 2-3 days and even then I had to bring it down! This time her hair fell in about 3 hours. It's different now. We first did this back in August of 2006 (shortly after they started BBB). I think this was our fifth time? Each time the quality of service goes down. I don't know if it's the norm now or what but both girls had ther nails done and were given two bottles of new polish to keep. Before they were given the one bottle their nails were painted with. Some of the other kids in there were freaked out. They really didn't want to be there and a couple of them finished their makeovers and started pulling the stuff out as soon as they got out of the chair. I felt so bad for the moms and the little girls. I never saw this at DTD. A couple of times I saw little girls start out iffy but the FGIT made them comfortable and they ended up enjoying their experience. The MK location was different. If we do it again we'll go back to DTD even though I HATE the WOD store!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Mom2Lindsey said:


> WOW! I'm actually glad someone else could validate my feelings. That's too bad. You could even see the FGIT with a "puss" on in my pictures. Not for one minute did she make a connection with DD. And she happened to be from the town next to ours in NY too.



That's what I mean...no connection at all. At DTD the FGIT's were really good to the kids and so upbeat and HAPPY. I cropped the FGIT out of my pics......ours looked to be having a really bad week.


----------



## joy13

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Our appointment was a little after 9am. Four of our crowd had it done so we were in there for a while. The atmosphere was not as Magical as it had been all the times before. At DTD the FGIT's seemed more upbeat and friendly. In the castle it was really quiet (although busy) and people seemed like they were at the DMV rather than a cool place like Disney. It was different! Beautiful though. My DD enjoyed herself. Her hair fell later in the evening and we had to go get a new crown (the jewels fell out). When we went back to get a crown another FGIT redid her hair without being asked and that was very nice of her. That bun lasted through the next day too. As I said before when Ines did her hair it lasted for 2-3 days and even then I had to bring it down! This time her hair fell in about 3 hours. It's different now. We first did this back in August of 2006 (shortly after they started BBB). I think this was our fifth time? Each time the quality of service goes down. I don't know if it's the norm now or what but both girls had ther nails done and were given two bottles of new polish to keep. Before they were given the one bottle their nails were painted with. Some of the other kids in there were freaked out. They really didn't want to be there and a couple of them finished their makeovers and started pulling the stuff out as soon as they got out of the chair. I felt so bad for the moms and the little girls. I never saw this at DTD. A couple of times I saw little girls start out iffy but the FGIT made them comfortable and they ended up enjoying their experience. The MK location was different. If we do it again we'll go back to DTD even though I HATE the WOD store!




I think Ines is the best FGIT - we didn't have her since we were at the castle, but I see her in pictures all the time.  I think she posted on the original FAQ thread, right?  If that is her, she certainly loves her job!  We went to the castle within weeks of it opening and Maddie had a great FGIT'ing.  I hope it hasn't gone down hill.  I'll definately keep an eye on this for the next year. (nothing like pre-planning ) .  I was thinking of trying out DTD this time around anyway.


----------



## joy13

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> That's what I mean...no connection at all. At DTD the FGIT's were really good to the kids and so upbeat and HAPPY. I cropped the FGIT out of my pics......ours looked to be having a really bad week.



LOL!  Do you remember her name?  We had  Rhonda at the castle and she was very good.


----------



## bsusanmb

I can't remember if it was on this thread or the other BBB....it had to do with the photo package and BBB.  Some people were saying that you could go and have photos done at the locations and add it to your photopass.  Others said no, they had to pay $29.95

I just called and asked about this and I was told that there is no photopass at the photo studio places and that you must pay $29.95.  Rats.  I bought the CD for the photo pass and was hoping to have that added.
I will post this on the other thread in case this wasn't the one.


----------



## skw444

bsusanmb said:


> I can't remember if it was on this thread or the other BBB....it had to do with the photo package and BBB.  Some people were saying that you could go and have photos done at the locations and add it to your photopass.  Others said no, they had to pay $29.95
> 
> I just called and asked about this and I was told that there is no photopass at the photo studio places and that you must pay $29.95.  Rats.  I bought the CD for the photo pass and was hoping to have that added.
> I will post this on the other thread in case this wasn't the one.



We were just there last week and we were able to get the photos done and added to our photopass for free. We did the crown package at BBB.


----------



## joy13

bsusanmb said:


> I can't remember if it was on this thread or the other BBB....it had to do with the photo package and BBB.  Some people were saying that you could go and have photos done at the locations and add it to your photopass.  Others said no, they had to pay $29.95
> 
> I just called and asked about this and I was told that there is no photopass at the photo studio places and that you must pay $29.95.  Rats.  I bought the CD for the photo pass and was hoping to have that added.
> I will post this on the other thread in case this wasn't the one.



That's not correct.  Angiebelle posted on the  other thread that this wasn't true and she's a FGIT'ing at the castle - so she would know.  People get incorrect info from the phone CM's all the time - which is unfortunate because you should be able to call and get correct info.


----------



## joy13

skw444 said:


> We were just there last week and we were able to get the photos done and added to our photopass for free. We did the crown package at BBB.



That's good to know from someone who was just there!  We did it last year too.


----------



## teresajoy

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> We did try out the BBB inside the castle this time (I was very disappointed I must say). I thought for sure it'd be better than DTD but I was WRONG! It was our last time. It's just not magical anymore. The FGIT's seemed bored and never smiled (they were always upbeat and friendly over at DTD) The kids didn't seem to have a good time either. I saw at least three kids ask to remove their "hair" and "crowns" before they ever stepped down from the chairs. I don't know if DTD has changed or not but I do *not* recommend the BBB at the MK. More on this later onceI get settled down from my trip.




That was our experience at the castle too. It was sooo disapointing. I paid for my two girls and three of my neices to do BBB in the castle, and all but one of the FGIT were very UNmagical. (I wrote about it in my TR) But, I never did share my pictures here (I'm a sporadic poster on this thread!), so maybe I'll do that now while I'm thinking about it:

I made all of the outfits, except for the pink Cinderella Mouse made dress, my sister, Heathersue made that one. 

Here are the girls waiting on the couch:




There was a big wet spot on the couch, that's why they aren't all sitting together.

My neices Tessa (in pink) and Courtney (as Snow White, this is the 14 year old I posted about before our trip) deciding which hairstyle they would like:





Lydia with her FGIT, Susan, the most WONDERFUL FGIT EVER!!!




Notice how Susan is smiling in ALL the pictures!









Still Lydia:





The Reveal!




(Lydia is wearing the Giselle curtain dress I made her)

And, here is Arminda's! (She is wearing the Silver Cinderella dress)














(I had just told the FGIT not to put Arminda's bangs to the side)

Pixie dust





Almost reveal time:





And, the reveal!





I don't have as many pictures of Casey and Courtney, because my SIL (there Mom) was taking pictures and they were both getting done at the same time. 
And, here is my neice Casey, wearing a Jasmine costume:

I thought this picture was really cute!




















Pixie dust!





And the Reveal!!





NOT the hair I would have picked out, but Casey loved it! 

Here is my neice Courtney in Snow White:
















Pixie dust:





the Reveal


----------



## teresajoy

Ready for more pictures? 
Here is Tessa, in the Mouse Made Cinderella dress her Mommy (Heathersue) made her:





Pixie Dust (I hope they wash these things really well between uses!)





Almost reveal time!






And, the reveal! I think she was nervous!





Here are our photoshoot pics:

Here is my adorable nephew, Sawyer in his Prince Charming outfit Heather made:





Tessa:





Lydia:









Arminda:





Casey:





Courtney:





And all the girls:





The girls looked very pretty, but it wasn't the experience I was hoping it would be. This was a once in a lifetime thing, with all five girls getting makeovers at the same time, and I was really disapointed in how it turned out. Lydia's FGIT was beyond wonderful, I just wish they had all been. Arminda's bun had fallen out within three hours, and I had to try to fix it before we ate at 1900 Park Fare (which exceeded my expectations!)


----------



## bsusanmb

Hi, Teresajoy!
Those FGIT don't look very pleasant...they look like the mean stepmother beat them with their wands or something....man, they sure haven't been to the Disney CM training!  I am glad now that  I am going to the DTD instead of castle.  I wanted it to be magical, but from what I have read and seen, it isn't magical at all.  It looks very stressful.  

That was so special to have those girls together!  They will look back on that trip for the rest of their lives. Glad you have a great time.

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## teresajoy

bsusanmb said:


> Hi, Teresajoy!
> Those FGIT don't look very pleasant...they look like the mean stepmother beat them with their wands or something....man, they sure haven't been to the Disney CM training!  I am glad now that  I am going to the DTD instead of castle.  I wanted it to be magical, but from what I have read and seen, it isn't magical at all.  It looks very stressful.
> 
> That was so special to have those girls together!  They will look back on that trip for the rest of their lives. Glad you have a great time.
> 
> Blessings,
> Susan



Hi Susan! I was just wondering about you yesterday! We've missed you over at the Disboutiquers! 

Those FGIT were just not good at all, except for Susan, she was the real deal! 

I had origianally booked all the girls for DTD, then switched I really wish we had kept the DTD appointments!


----------



## TinaLala

I like the new costumes.  I just wish they made an Alice dress in my size.

Here's a picture of my 2 divas after their trip to BBB.  Funny how they got their hair to match their outfits.  





Get it Princess and Pirate skirts!!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

teresajoy said:


> I don't have as many pictures of Casey and Courtney, because my SIL (there Mom) was taking pictures and they were both getting done at the same time.
> And, here is my neice Casey, wearing a Jasmine costume:
> 
> I thought this picture was really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Reveal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT the hair I would have picked out, but Casey loved it!



THAT is the FGIT we had!!! She's no Ines, that's for sure! I just felt like she was sad the whole time.  The one lady you show at the front...that's how they all acted at DTD BBB when we went there. Upbeat and smiling...happy to be there! BTW love the dresses! Great job!


----------



## teresajoy

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> THAT is the FGIT we had!!! She's no Ines, that's for sure! I just felt like she was sad the whole time.  The one lady you show at the front...that's how they all acted at DTD BBB when we went there. Upbeat and smiling...happy to be there! BTW love the dresses! Great job!




Well, at least it wasn't just us! What is wrong with these ladies???? Would it KILL them to SMILE???

Which one is Ines? Do you have a picture?


----------



## AngieBelle

You all are breaking my heart!  There are many absolutely wonderful FGiTs at the castle!  I've seen so many magical moments.

Some people just forget to smile when they are concentrating.  It happens.  And yes, some FGITs are better than others and some connect better with some children than with others.  Even I've had my off moments I'm sure.

But please don't expect every castle BBB experience to be bad!

One FGIT got a girl who insisted Tink wasn't real to believe.

The other day, there was a pink and blue shouting battle.

They've gotten a whole group of girls singing Hannah Montana in the lobby.

And oh the stories that FGiTs have told!  magical tales about Tinker Bell's apartment in the castle and how she is always playing tricks in the boutique or about Stitch sneaking in and making a mess of things.


----------



## madfelice

teresajoy said:


> That was our experience at the castle too. It was sooo disapointing. I paid for my two girls and three of my neices to do BBB in the castle, and all but one of the FGIT were very UNmagical. (I wrote about it in my TR) But, I never did share my pictures here (I'm a sporadic poster on this thread!), so maybe I'll do that now while I'm thinking about it:
> 
> I made all of the outfits, except for the pink Cinderella Mouse made dress, my sister, Heathersue made that one.


The FGMIT the Casey had was the same one that my daughter had in June and she was great with her.  She stuck her hair straight up in the air after she made the ponytail and waited for the Photopass guy to take a photo and kept joking how sometimes you forget things when you are 734 years old and how she only had a couple of hundred years left to finish her training now.  She was really good considering Drina went all quiet and wouldn't talk much.  Lots of chat and jokes and banter!  She must have been having a bad day when you were there(or a really good one when we were there!).  She also convinced my daughter that a particular light fitting was where Tinkerbell slept sometimes and that the light she could see there was in fact Tinkerbell.  She was great!


----------



## pl'smama

AngieBelle said:


> You all are breaking my heart!  There are many absolutely wonderful FGiTs at the castle!  I've seen so many magical moments.
> 
> Some people just forget to smile when they are concentrating.  It happens.  And yes, some FGITs are better than others and some connect better with some children than with others.  Even I've had my off moments I'm sure.
> 
> But please don't expect every castle BBB experience to be bad!
> 
> One FGIT got a girl who insisted Tink wasn't real to believe.
> 
> The other day, there was a pink and blue shouting battle.
> 
> They've gotten a whole group of girls singing Hannah Montana in the lobby.
> 
> And oh the stories that FGiTs have told!  magical tales about Tinker Bell's apartment in the castle and how she is always playing tricks in the boutique or about Stitch sneaking in and making a mess of things.





I am with you Angiebelle.  THe BBB is the best thing we have ever done with our child and it was the most magical experience for our DD and my two neices.  I am sure there are "off" days for some FGiT just like park goers have "off" days.  I love the BBB and will continue to talk it up for the wonderful, dream making place it is!

Suz


----------



## teresajoy

I can only go by what we experienced, and I was very disapointed. Had every FGIT been like Susan, I would be singing the praises from the Castle top!!!! Believe me I really really really wanted it to be wonderful! Susan was so fantastic, she made me cry! The others were so not, it made me cry. I didn't say anything about it to the girls, and both Arminda and Tessa told us that theri FGIT was not very nice. It was particular heartbreaking to me that Arminda didn't get the magic. She was so so excited about this! Except for Susan, there was no chit chat, there was no joking. Angiebelle, it breaks my heart too! 

I WANT to love it! I do! But, I think from many of the experiences that I have read about, and above all from what we experienced, the FGIT need Tink to fly over and spread some more Pixie dust! I completely understand not smiling all the time, but to not smile at all, well, that's unacceptable and no excuses should be made for such behavior.


----------



## pl'smama

teresajoy said:


> I can only go by what we experienced, and I was very disapointed. Had every FGIT been like Susan, I would be singing the praises from the Castle top!!!! Believe me I really really really wanted it to be wonderful! Susan was so fantastic, she made me cry! The others were so not, it made me cry. I didn't say anything about it to the girls, and both Arminda and Tessa told us that theri FGIT was not very nice. It was particular heartbreaking to me that Arminda didn't get the magic. She was so so excited about this! Except for Susan, there was no chit chat, there was no joking. Angiebelle, it breaks my heart too!
> 
> I WANT to love it! I do! But, I think from many of the experiences that I have read about, and above all from what we experienced, the FGIT need Tink to fly over and spread some more Pixie dust! I completely understand not smiling all the time, but to not smile at all, well, that's unacceptable and no excuses should be made for such behavior.





I wonder if there is a way you can express your concern about the "service" you and your family got at the MK BBB to someone who can do something about it.  Like send a letter to Disney's Guest Services or something like that.  I would think that if the experince was that bad for you that they should be made aware of it and try to improve it somehow.  If I were in your shoes I would not be thinking about going back ever, due to this visit, yet for us we had such a wonderful time that it is the first thing my DD asks to do.  

Just a thought, but it might make you feel a bit better to get if off your chest in a formal way.  You never know what may come of it.

Suz


----------



## CeltSoxPats

Hi - Forgive me if this has already been answered.

Do we have to purchase the BBB photo package in order to have the pictures put on our PhotoPass?

Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

pl'smama said:


> I wonder if there is a way you can express your concern about the "service" you and your family got at the MK BBB to someone who can do something about it.  Like send a letter to Disney's Guest Services or something like that.  I would think that if the experince was that bad for you that they should be made aware of it and try to improve it somehow.  If I were in your shoes I would not be thinking about going back ever, due to this visit, yet for us we had such a wonderful time that it is the first thing my DD asks to do.
> 
> Just a thought, but it might make you feel a bit better to get if off your chest in a formal way.  You never know what may come of it.
> 
> Suz



Thanks Suz, it makes me so sad to think about the whole thing. I know so many people have a wonderful time, and I think that is so great! I did go in and talk to a manager a few days after the visit, she took my name, but I never heard anything back about it.  

I still think that BBB can be a wonderful experience, Susan showed us that.  (If anyone out there sees her, give her a hug from me!) But, I doubt I'd risk spending that much money again. Boy, that makes me so sad!  

Thanks for the kind words, I really appreciate that!


----------



## bsusanmb

I have sent emails to guest services when there have been issues.  I always received a phone call from a particular department and that made me feel that at least someone was listening and cared.  I truly don't think that anyone in a Disney management position would be happy with a FGIT who did not make the moment magical for a child.  This is so not what Disney is...anything you read and anything they say in their videos such as the travel channel..."Disney holds itself to a higher standard"  "People have come to know that and expect it"  This is not the higher standard to me.  And having gotten to know you, Teresajoy and your sister from the Disboutique messages for over a year, I know how kind you are and that your family is lovely.  So, I really feel bad that you anticipated such a wonderful experience and it wasn't.    Hey, this will make you laugh...all of us Susan's are nice people  LOL....I don't know if I want to chance taking Makayla to the castle.  I do know that as grandma, I will ask to see the manager right away if things aren't magical...of course after I have Makayla go off somewhere with her mommy and daddy.   I believe I would even demand my money back, or a free appointment at DTD.  It is sad that a few bad FGIT can ruin it for the good FGIT, but it does.  And when you are paying that amount of money for something so easy you could do it yourself, you expect the magic to be there without exception.  I know I am an RN and when I managed a unit of 30 nurses, I would have to tell the not so nice ones, "We pay you to smile and that is the expectation".  I know that sounds awful, but I still say it.  No matter what kind of day I am having, no matter how stressed I am, I leave it at the door when I get to work and I try to make each of my patients (I run a wound clinic) feel important to me.  If I ever lose that, I will leave nursing.
Susan


----------



## CharacterFan

CeltSoxPats said:


> Hi - Forgive me if this has already been answered.
> 
> Do we have to purchase the BBB photo package in order to have the pictures put on our PhotoPass?
> 
> Thanks!



no.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

teresajoy said:


> Well, at least it wasn't just us! What is wrong with these ladies???? Would it KILL them to SMILE???
> 
> Which one is Ines? Do you have a picture?



Ines is at DTD. She is a Latino woman with a lot of dark blonde curly hair. I have pics of her in my previous trip report. I noticed she was pictured on the billboard in a BBB ad at DTD last year when I was there. My husband had a young black woman last year and she was wonderful too. I do not remember her name but she said she was staying at the DTD location also. She gave him a super cool mohawk and took extra time to redo my sons hair when he didn't like his "reveal". I always hated DTD because it was slammed packed all the time. I hate the crowds in the stores. Drives me crazy but if I ever go again or take someone there I will go back to DTD. It was a lot better there! Here is a link to my first TR.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1874507

I will be posting some BBB pics from this trip last week pretty soon if you click the link in orange. I'll just crop out the FGIT. No biggie. BTW the woman who fixed my DD's hair back at the castle (w/o even being asked) was a previous FGIT from DTD. My BFF had her one time when her daughter got a makeover. I'm sure if she was the FGIT from the beginning in the castle it would have been very magical! It's the luck of the draw I suppose. We had a good time but it was nowhere near as good as the DTD service. On a scale from 1-10 the castle (in our case) would get a 3. DTD was always a 9 or better!


----------



## lilyfrog73

We received our dresses from Mrs. B today!!!!!!!! They are perfect. Thank you so much to this site or I would have never known. My daughter tore open the box like it was Christmas!!


----------



## maryannlandin

We received our dresses from Mrs B today as well!!  They are gorgeous!!!  I am so in love.  We got the Jasmine and the Ariel Ball gown.  My duaghter won't take off the Jasmine one.  She thinks the Ariel one is "perfection".  lol  YAY!!!


----------



## CharacterFan

joy13 said:


> They put your hair in  many little rubberbands and then tuck that hair under - so I think they can control how big the bun is.  If you have curly hair - it would look but to leave some girl hair out under the bun.  LOL about the 80's!



Thanks. That's good to know. I may go get my hair trimmed before I go to get rid of all my split ends. 

 My hair is straight as a board. When I was a kid all it would do is curl and now I have part down the middle that I can't change and I can't keep curls for more then about 10-15 minutes. (even with hairspray)


----------



## MsFGIT

subscribing...


----------



## AKGAL

It is sad that a few bad FGIT can ruin it for the good FGIT, but it does.  And when you are paying that amount of money for something so easy you could do it yourself, you expect the magic to be there without exception.  I know I am an RN and when I managed a unit of 30 nurses, I would have to tell the not so nice ones, "We pay you to smile and that is the expectation".  I know that sounds awful, but I still say it.  No matter what kind of day I am having, no matter how stressed I am, I leave it at the door when I get to work and I try to make each of my patients (I run a wound clinic) feel important to me.  If I ever lose that, I will leave nursing.
Susan[/QUOTE]

Amen.  Do we want to be remembered for who we are or how we touched the lives of others? From a fellow RN.


----------



## minnie2

Hey Teresa!   I love the girls outfits!  I remember reading in you TR about your BB experience.  I felt so bad for the girls who didn't have a magical FGIT.  Hopefully it has gotten better or will BE better when Nikki goes in November she is looking forward to it.    

I agree you should send a complaint it.  Of course it won't fix the experience but maybe it can help stop another bad experience for another little girl dreaming of a magical bbb day.


----------



## maryannlandin

Does anyone know if Mrs B has the princess flip flops?  I am guessing she is SUPER busy with all of the requets, so I figured I would ask here.  If she has them, or any shoes really, how much does she charge?

THANKS!


----------



## CharacterFan

maryannlandin said:


> Does anyone know if Mrs B has the princess flip flops?  I am guessing she is SUPER busy with all of the requets, so I figured I would ask here.  If she has them, or any shoes really, how much does she charge?
> 
> THANKS!



I'd like to know who is Mrs B? and how large her dresses go? I wear a kids L/XL (or and Adult XS/S)

Thanks


----------



## lilyfrog73

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> I don't know Beverly personally. I met her through ebay and that's it. I don't have time to answer all the PM's and emails so here is what you all need to do. Go to ebay and search *wantsnneeds4u*. That is her ebay ID. Sometimes she has dresses listed, sometimes not. I always asked for my things via email and dealt through paypal, not ebay. You can try and do the same. I hope everyone is doing well.



This was a few posts back. I just searched her on eBay, found an item she was selling and then asked her my questions through the "ask seller a question" link. If you give her your email, she will contact you that way as well. Good luck!


----------



## CharacterFan

lilyfrog73 said:


> This was a few posts back. I just searched her on eBay, found an item she was selling and then asked her my questions through the "ask seller a question" link. If you give her your email, she will contact you that way as well. Good luck!



Thanks


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Hello everyone! I finally uploaded the BBB pics I took. August 31st. Here are some of the castle location.































This is my BFF's little girl after her makeover






This is my hubby gettin' the "cool" dude...






And this is my DD getting hers done this time. As I mentioned before our experience this time around was just okay. Even though I hate the DTD store and crowds I have to say that BBB is a lot better. It's completely different than this one.
















And she ended up choosing the deluxe Cinderella dress even though she had all of the new ones. I left it up to her though and I think it looked great on her. I thought for sure she'd choose Belle.  






I should be getting my Photopass pictures today. I have more in my trip report too if you wanna check those out. Just click the orange link at the bottom. BTW there is a NEW Pocahontas dress! Looks about the same but it's made out of super soft velvet material now. I like it a lot better than the old one!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

You can request a certain FGIT so I thought...what better place to post our favorite FGIT's than right here so other moms can get a GREAT experience too! Our all time favorite is *Ines*. She works at the *DTD* location. She is a Latina woman with shoulder length curly blonde hair and she wears glasses. She is so good at what she does. The hairstyle lasts for days and she's super sweet and magical. You could not ask for a better FGIT!


----------



## sunlover13

I'd be interested to know who is the best FGIT at the MK location! 

We are going to be there next week and it is DD's first time!

Thanks!


----------



## disneymom1980

OneTreeHillAddict~I guess I could have asked this on your trip report, but I figured I'd ask it over here so that everyone who is interested in the BBB will know.  Did you think the castle location was ok?  I've read several not so glowing reports lately, and that is where DD is scheduled.  To be honest, I'm a little nervous about it.  I really want her to have great memories of it because I know that it is something she will enjoy.


----------



## tracipierce

Just wanted to say that my DD's dresses which I ordered from Mrs B have arrived 
The dresses are georgeous!  I wasnt' too sure at first about the new Snow White dress as I loved the old style one, but it is beautiful 
I also got the new Ariel ballgown which is gorgeous too!

A note about the shoes though, I got the snow white mary jane type shoes and ordered size 1 BG and they are huge!!! don't think they will fit my DD for another 5 years or so


----------



## ireland_nicole

We were at BBB w/ DS and DD on Sept. 9th (before MNSSHP).  I have to say, it was crowded w/ a capitol C, but the FGIT's we saw were great!  One tiny negative is that the same FGIT did both kids in succession, so there was more waiting; but she was great with both kids!  The photopass photographers took lots and lots of pics; I like them better than mine so I'll post when I get the CD.  The dressing room experience was very rushed, but the time in the chair wasn't.  I also think, though, that it was probably extra crowded on a party night.  I'll probably try DTD location next year, just to go somewhere different, but both my kids really enjoyed being in the castle; the FGIT's talk about how Cinderella and Prince Charming come down in the morning to have their hair done, and of course DS asked, "Does he pay for it?"  That set them all laughing, and so they joked with him the rest of our time there.  The FGIT's at the counter before you leave were wonderful, DD has high functioning autism, and they just let her talk and dance, and when I tried to stop her, they stopped me, they really seemed to enjoy spending time with the kids.  I have to say, it certainly met my expectations, and if you are in the MK for the day like we were, I wouldn't cancel my appt.  (Not negating any others experiences, just sharing ours 
Nicole


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

disneymom1980 said:


> OneTreeHillAddict~I guess I could have asked this on your trip report, but I figured I'd ask it over here so that everyone who is interested in the BBB will know.  Did you think the castle location was ok?  I've read several not so glowing reports lately, and that is where DD is scheduled.  To be honest, I'm a little nervous about it.  I really want her to have great memories of it because I know that it is something she will enjoy.



I'm sure it will be fine. Hopefully some people here will name their favorite Castle FGIT's and you can request a good one. We've done BBB several times and this was our first visit in the castle. My experience was mediocre there. Nothing like DTD. Not _bad_ but nothing special either. The same FGIT did BFF's DD, my DD, DS, and DH so if you don't wanna hang all day ask for a different FGIT. It did not matter to me. Our group makes out own fun no matter what we do. Our FGIT could have been a little more upbeat though.

However....I took a look around the place and noticed many little girls getting makeovers done. Nobody was smiling or talking....it was really weird. At DTD everything was so lively and FUN! Some of the kids were freaked out and the FGIT's seemed annoyed whereas when I saw this at DTD the FGIT's would talk to the kids and make them feel better. They'd end up leaving with big smiles on their faces. I actually saw some kids want their hair removed the second they got up. I felt bad for them. 

I think it should be a magical experience for everyone! So, if you had  really swet FGIT share that experience and her name or picture on here. That way the next child that gets her is sure to have a great time too!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Question:  I think/know I've asked this before but I'm a little dense and can't find my post!!

If I don't get the castle package how can I still get the professional pics done??  Where do I have to go???  And will they still go on my photopass even though I don't get the castle package?

TIA!


----------



## CharacterFan

mi*vida*loca said:


> Question:  I think/know I've asked this before but I'm a little dense and can't find my post!!
> 
> If I don't get the castle package how can I still get the professional pics done??  Where do I have to go???  And will they still go on my photopass even though I don't get the castle package?
> 
> TIA!



You can. At Magic Kingdom it's at the front of the park in the photo building (name is escaping me at the moment) and at the Rose Garden. 
Downtown Disney's is near guest relations. 
The photos will still go on your photopass.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Also ONE more!!  I posted this on the other BBB thread but I'll ask here anyway.

Do these have to be 180 day out ressies or are they with the 180+10 if you stay onsite??

Thank you!!!!


----------



## joy13

We went to the castle last year and we had Rhonda for a FGIT - she was wonderful!

I haven't told the story since last year so I'll tell it again.  DD was 4 1/2 at the time and Rhonda asked her where her castle was.  DD said, I don't live in a castle, I just live in a house.  So Rhonda says - "I thought all princesses live in castles?"  And DD leans over to her and whispers "I'm not really a princess, I'm just pretending, this dress, it's just a dress up dress" We all just rolled it was so funny!


----------



## mom23sweetgirlies

Does anybody know where I could find the red velvet holiday belle dress that has gold satin going down the middle with a red velvet corset like top?  I need two of them for my twin girls? 
Also what is the least busy time to do BBB @ DTD? Thanks!!


----------



## pl'smama

Great photos of the girls Tammy!  They look wonderful!

suz


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi onthis thread a lady named Mrs B might have it or be able to get it.If you check through the thread One Tree hill Addict has her info and has posted it  hope that helps


----------



## gabbyrosebud

mom23sweetgirlies said:


> Does anybody know where I could find the red velvet holiday belle dress that has gold satin going down the middle with a red velvet corset like top?  I need two of them for my twin girls?
> Also what is the least busy time to do BBB @ DTD? Thanks!!



Hi! I ordered mine off of ebay. I also ordered the matching cape. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## joy13

www.mydressuptrunk.com used to have a red Belle dress.  I can't get there right now to look and see if they still have it.  But you could check there too - they were very nice.


----------



## IUHoosiers

I am leaving in 2 days for WDW and am starting to panic about our BBB appointment.  I originally made reservations for my DD4 and my friend's DD3 on the 180 day mark at 7:00AM.  I easily got our preferred date and time (along with all of our dining reservations).  About a month later, I called back to make a small change to one of our dining reservations - and went ahead and confirmed all of our ADRs and reservations for the trip.  I found out then the the CM had made all of our Wed reservations for Thursday (along with our Thursday ADRs).  Through a series of transfers, I eventually spoke with Natalie Rose in Guest Services who did her best to correct the situation. While our other ADRs were corrected, there was no availability at BBB.  So now, the girls have walk-in appointments at 11:30 AM on Wed (we have CRT ADRs at 1:10PM).  

I have spoken with Alicia (sp), a manager at BBB who explained to me that girls do not have a reservation nor do we have a confirmation number, but they will do their best to get the girls in before lunch.  However, she could not send me a letter or anything in writing regarding our situation. As the trip approaches, I have this pit in my stomach that we are going to get there (with the girls all excited) and the staff working that day won't have any idea what I am talking about. 

Having made the effort to make our reservations 6 months in advance, I hate the error of a CM could potentially cost the girls this experience.  I know that mistakes happen, but I would feel better if Disney could assure us that we will be taken care of.  

My question is...Has anyone else had something similar happen with positive results?  Are there any FGIT out there that can give me some insider assurance?  My friend and her daughter are traveling all the way from AZ for BBB - I will be crushed if we are turned away.  Please make me feel better!   

THANKS!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

IUHoosiers said:


> I am leaving in 2 days for WDW and am starting to panic about our BBB appointment.  I originally made reservations for my DD4 and my friend's DD3 on the 180 day mark at 7:00AM.  I easily got our preferred date and time (along with all of our dining reservations).  About a month later, I called back to make a small change to one of our dining reservations - and went ahead and confirmed all of our ADRs and reservations for the trip.  I found out then the the CM had made all of our Wed reservations for Thursday (along with our Thursday ADRs).  Through a series of transfers, I eventually spoke with Natalie Rose in Guest Services who did her best to correct the situation. While our other ADRs were corrected, there was no availability at BBB.  So now, the girls have walk-in appointments at 11:30 AM on Wed (we have CRT ADRs at 1:10PM).
> 
> I have spoken with Alicia (sp), a manager at BBB who explained to me that girls do not have a reservation nor do we have a confirmation number, but they will do their best to get the girls in before lunch.  However, she could not send me a letter or anything in writing regarding our situation. As the trip approaches, I have this pit in my stomach that we are going to get there (with the girls all excited) and the staff working that day won't have any idea what I am talking about.
> 
> Having made the effort to make our reservations 6 months in advance, I hate the error of a CM could potentially cost the girls this experience.  I know that mistakes happen, but I would feel better if Disney could assure us that we will be taken care of.
> 
> My question is...Has anyone else had something similar happen with positive results?  Are there any FGIT out there that can give me some insider assurance?  My friend and her daughter are traveling all the way from AZ for BBB - I will be crushed if we are turned away.  Please make me feel better!
> 
> THANKS!



I was there on August 31st (Labor Day weekend) and people were walking right in. Early in the morning was super slow. The season is dead right now so if I were you I'd try to go in early in the day and do a walk in. If this is a party night it will be a little busier than usual. (Check the Halloween party dates) but I do think you'll be taken right in if ya go early enough. Ask for different FGIT's so the girls can do it together at the same time. Good Luck and let us know how it works out!


----------



## IUHoosiers

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> I was there on August 31st (Labor Day weekend) and people were walking right in. Early in the morning was super slow. The season is dead right now so if I were you I'd try to go in early in the day and do a walk in. If this is a party night it will be a little busier than usual. (Check the Halloween party dates) but I do think you'll be taken right in if ya go early enough. Ask for different FGIT's so the girls can do it together at the same time. Good Luck and let us know how it works out!



Thank you very much for the suggestions.  We had originally scheduled for Wed because of MNSSHP...the other reason we will be greatly disappointed if things don't work out.  We plan on being a rope drop that morning, so I will probably go by first thing and check-in.  

I am wondering if anyone else has ever been scheduled as a walk-in....has anyone else had an experience with a botched reservation???


----------



## maryannlandin

I just had to say that I was in the Disney Store today and finally saw the Belle Deluxe dress in person.  It is STUNNING!  Just gorgeous.  I actually wanted to cry.  lol  Its almost 80 bucks and I just can't afford it.  Does anyone know when they go on sale???????  We leave for Disney on Nov 7th.  I hope its before than!!!!!


----------



## CharacterFan

maryannlandin said:


> I just had to say that I was in the Disney Store today and finally saw the Belle Deluxe dress in person.  It is STUNNING!  Just gorgeous.  I actually wanted to cry.  lol  Its almost 80 bucks and I just can't afford it.  Does anyone know when they go on sale???????  We leave for Disney on Nov 7th.  I hope its before than!!!!!



they'll go on sale near Halloween, but at the latest Nov 1.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

maryannlandin said:


> I just had to say that I was in the Disney Store today and finally saw the Belle Deluxe dress in person.  It is STUNNING!  Just gorgeous.  I actually wanted to cry.  lol  Its almost 80 bucks and I just can't afford it.  Does anyone know when they go on sale???????  We leave for Disney on Nov 7th.  I hope its before than!!!!!



A little before Halloween they go about 25% off.  Then after Halloween they get cheaper.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

I work at the Disney Store, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sunlover13

CharacterFan said:


> You can. At Magic Kingdom it's at the front of the park in the photo building (name is escaping me at the moment) and at the Rose Garden.
> Downtown Disney's is near guest relations.
> The photos will still go on your photopass.



Anyone know how much this costs?

TIA!


----------



## joy13

IUHoosiers said:


> Thank you very much for the suggestions.  We had originally scheduled for Wed because of MNSSHP...the other reason we will be greatly disappointed if things don't work out.  We plan on being a rope drop that morning, so I will probably go by first thing and check-in.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone else has ever been scheduled as a walk-in....has anyone else had an experience with a botched reservation???




I haven't had that experience, but I would also say stop in there as soon as you can and you'll have the best  chance and your girl's can show off their new looks even longer    You get the extra make-up so if you need to do a touchup before lunch pictures, it's no problem.


----------



## joy13

sunlover13 said:


> Anyone know how much this costs?
> 
> TIA!




The photoshoot is free, then it's up to you how you want to proceed.  Getting a photopass card and putting pictures on it is free.  Then you have two choices, you can just have a few printed (either at Disney or you can look at them all online at home and edit/add borders) or you can order a CD with all your pictures (including any you edited online) when you get home.  If you get the CD you get the copywright so you can print them anywhere you want and however many copies you want.  You can pre-order the CD and it's a bit cheaper, I haven't done that though, so I assume you get some sort of code to put in after your trip - but I don't know for sure.


----------



## MsFGIT

IUHoosiers said:


> I am leaving in 2 days for WDW and am starting to panic about our BBB appointment.  I originally made reservations for my DD4 and my friend's DD3 on the 180 day mark at 7:00AM.  I easily got our preferred date and time (along with all of our dining reservations).  About a month later, I called back to make a small change to one of our dining reservations - and went ahead and confirmed all of our ADRs and reservations for the trip.  I found out then the the CM had made all of our Wed reservations for Thursday (along with our Thursday ADRs).  Through a series of transfers, I eventually spoke with Natalie Rose in Guest Services who did her best to correct the situation. While our other ADRs were corrected, there was no availability at BBB.  So now, the girls have walk-in appointments at 11:30 AM on Wed (we have CRT ADRs at 1:10PM).
> 
> I have spoken with Alicia (sp), a manager at BBB who explained to me that girls do not have a reservation nor do we have a confirmation number, but they will do their best to get the girls in before lunch.  However, she could not send me a letter or anything in writing regarding our situation. As the trip approaches, I have this pit in my stomach that we are going to get there (with the girls all excited) and the staff working that day won't have any idea what I am talking about.
> 
> Having made the effort to make our reservations 6 months in advance, I hate the error of a CM could potentially cost the girls this experience.  I know that mistakes happen, but I would feel better if Disney could assure us that we will be taken care of.
> 
> My question is...Has anyone else had something similar happen with positive results?  Are there any FGIT out there that can give me some insider assurance?  My friend and her daughter are traveling all the way from AZ for BBB - I will be crushed if we are turned away.  Please make me feel better!
> 
> THANKS!



Alicia is very true to her word, and I expect she has made a note somewhere about your situation.  Similar things have happened before.  Just as long as you re-explain your situation to the podium ladies, you will be fine.  Try not to worry!


----------



## IUHoosiers

MsFGIT said:


> Alicia is very true to her word, and I expect she has made a note somewhere about your situation.  Similar things have happened before.  Just as long as you re-explain your situation to the podium ladies, you will be fine.  Try not to worry!



Thank you for taking the time to reassure me!   Our experience in February was very magical...but our reservation was "on the books".  This will be my friend's daughter's first trip to WDW and BBB. I am the one that made the reservations; and I will feel horrible if things don't work out. We are so looking forward to our "Girls Only" week!


----------



## tlriv5

I am so new to this and don't have to time to read this whole thread, so I apologize is this has already been asked.  We are leaving in two weeks, has anyone ever just walked up and got in to BBB with reservations?  My dd just mentioned this would be cool this morning.  I know it's not a big deal to her (she's 13), but would be something fun to do if we had time one day.  I know any busy times of the year it would be impossible, I was just wondering since with all of the deals disney has been offering in the last month the numbers apparently were down.


----------



## joy13

tlriv5 said:


> I am so new to this and don't have to time to read this whole thread, so I apologize is this has already been asked.  We are leaving in two weeks, has anyone ever just walked up and got in to BBB with reservations?  My dd just mentioned this would be cool this morning.  I know it's not a big deal to her (she's 13), but would be something fun to do if we had time one day.  I know any busy times of the year it would be impossible, I was just wondering since with all of the deals disney has been offering in the last month the numbers apparently were down.



I'd call and see if you can get a reservation, if not, then try walking up.  I would think it may be easier to get a ressie at DTD, but I could be wrong.


----------



## joy13

I just ordered the Alice dress from Ms. B O0  Wonderful service and I should get it this week.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## bsusanmb

joy13 said:


> The photoshoot is free, then it's up to you how you want to proceed.  Getting a photopass card and putting pictures on it is free.  Then you have two choices, you can just have a few printed (either at Disney or you can look at them all online at home and edit/add borders) or you can order a CD with all your pictures (including any you edited online) when you get home.  If you get the CD you get the copywright so you can print them anywhere you want and however many copies you want.  You can pre-order the CD and it's a bit cheaper, I haven't done that though, so I assume you get some sort of code to put in after your trip - but I don't know for sure.



Just returned from WDW and at the BBB downtown, I inquired about the photoshoot that is done afterwards...was told I HAD to pay for it ahead of time...I told the CM that it is part of the photopass...and she said no, it is a separate fee...$29.99...I just went to the area afterwards and stood in line.  They do check your receipt to see that you had the BBB appointment done, but the photographers are part of the photopass and told me it was up to me if I wanted the package or I could just get them on the photopass...

HINT...I joined a photopass group on the dis and we had 12 go in on the CD so it only cost us $10 each.  One person gathers the groups' numbers on the photopass and gets the CD.  You may want to check out those threads.  I think it was under the family, but not sure.

They were turning people away at DTD without appointments last week.


----------



## mom2rtk

I've seen a couple of you mention pre-ordering your photopass. We're going in December and I would like to do this. How do you go about it and how much is it? Thanks!


----------



## joy13

mom2rtk said:


> I've seen a couple of you mention pre-ordering your photopass. We're going in December and I would like to do this. How do you go about it and how much is it? Thanks!




You pre-order it online.  http://www.disneyphotopass.com/previsitcdplan.aspx


----------



## teresajoy

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Hello everyone! I finally uploaded the BBB pics I took. August 31st. Here are some of the castle location.
> And she ended up choosing the deluxe Cinderella dress even though she had all of the new ones. I left it up to her though and I think it looked great on her. I thought for sure she'd choose Belle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be getting my Photopass pictures today. I have more in my trip report too if you wanna check those out. Just click the orange link at the bottom. BTW there is a NEW Pocahontas dress! Looks about the same but it's made out of super soft velvet material now. I like it a lot better than the old one!



Your daughter looks beautiful! I love that dress. Her FGIT looks familiar! 







ireland_nicole said:


> I have to say, it certainly met my expectations, and if you are in the MK for the day like we were, I wouldn't cancel my appt.  (Not negating any others experiences, just sharing ours
> Nicole


I think it's wonderful that you had such a great time!  



OneTreeHillAddict said:


> However....I took a look around the place and noticed many little girls getting makeovers done. Nobody was smiling or talking....it was really weird. At DTD everything was so lively and FUN! Some of the kids were freaked out and the FGIT's seemed annoyed whereas when I saw this at DTD the FGIT's would talk to the kids and make them feel better. They'd end up leaving with big smiles on their faces. I actually saw some kids want their hair removed the second they got up. I felt bad for them.
> 
> I think it should be a magical experience for everyone! So, if you had  really swet FGIT share that experience and her name or picture on here. That way the next child that gets her is sure to have a great time too!



That sounds exactly how it was when we were there. That is so odd. I saw in your pictures that there was another one of our FGIT working when you were there. I didn't see Susan though! 


joy13 said:


> We went to the castle last year and we had Rhonda for a FGIT - she was wonderful!
> 
> I haven't told the story since last year so I'll tell it again.  DD was 4 1/2 at the time and Rhonda asked her where her castle was.  DD said, I don't live in a castle, I just live in a house.  So Rhonda says - "I thought all princesses live in castles?"  And DD leans over to her and whispers "I'm not really a princess, I'm just pretending, this dress, it's just a dress up dress" We all just rolled it was so funny!


That is so cute!!! 



bsusanmb said:


>



Susan, Makayla is just stunningly beautiful!!! But when did she get so big!!? It seems like she was almost a baby when you first started posting, and now look at her!


----------



## teresajoy

*My Favorite FGIT at BBB in the Castle
SUSAN* 







*I know there are a few FGIT that post here, what are their real names? I know Angela (Angiebelle), but I think there are a few more, right?*​


----------



## bsusanmb

teresajoy said:


> Susan, Makayla is just stunningly beautiful!!! But when did she get so big!!? It seems like she was almost a baby when you first started posting, and now look at her!



Hi, Teresajoy!
Yes, I started to sew for Makayla 2 years ago....she is now 3 and will be 4 in Jan.  Nicholas was 4 in May...remember the photos of him I posted when he arrived from Russia?  Wouldn't even know that he is the same child.  Makayla is still tiny, but taller.  






Photo from tea party...Makayla on right, this little girl just came up and hugged her...how cute!




Before picture...waiting for our turn at BBB with grandpa in the background.  She still has that curly hair that just gets curlier during the day












As soon as she got out of the BBB, she ran for the mirror and just stared and stared at herself...I don't think she recognized herself!




And finally the smile of approval!  




Nick went on a pirate treasure hunt via boat from the Yacht Club and we met up in EPCOT for lunch.  

Loved looking at your girls too.  When I read your review of the castle BBB, I decided to go to DTD.  It was a good choice.  

Susan


----------



## gbdisneymom

Can anyone who has been to the BBB please tell me if they have size 12/14 costumes.  We booked the BBB as a surprise for my daughters 9th birthday on October 30th and I know she would just be so sad if she couldn't get a costume.  If they don't have that size can you tell me where we can get a fancy one either before we get there or while we are a the MK.


----------



## chasinglibras

I have a sizing question, too....do the princess dresses typically run pretty true to size?  I'm looking at some of the retired dresses on ebay and can't tell if I need a 4/5 or a 6/6x for my short (but solid!) 4 year old DD.  Thanks!


----------



## lilyfrog73

My daughter generally wears a 7/8 shirt and size 7 in pants. I ordered from Mrs. B a size M 7/8 and they fit my daughter perfectly. It will pobably depend on the brand. Mine were the ones from WDW.


----------



## gbdisneymom

Could someone please PM me the info for Ms. B so I can look at her ebay stuff?


----------



## joy13

I just got my daughter's Alice dress from Mrs. B today in the mail - so cute!  She was a pleasure to work with.

gbdisneymom - the info is a few pages back 

Here's a link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&page=36


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Good Morning! I just wanted to let you all know that all Disney Store costumes went on sale yesterday 25% off including the Cinderella, Belle and Giselle deluxe. Some boys and Hannah Montana, High School Musical, and Camp Rock are 40% off.


----------



## gbdisneymom

Joy13, thank you so much for your help.  After looking at Ms. B stuff, I will just have to wait until we get down to Disney to let DD try on the costumes she likes and see how they fit.


----------



## mrudman

Almost all the costumes are also on sale for 25%-33% off at disneyshopping.com...  then use SHIPFOR5 and get $5 shipping.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Can any FGIT or other CM's verify if there are Adult Smalls in the costumes? I know the OP said she had maybe heard of this and there were some other rumors floating around. I'm having a costume made for MNSSHP, but there is a chance it may not come in time for my vacation...  so I'm trying to see if there's a possibility of buying something in the park.


----------



## MsFGIT

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Can any FGIT or other CM's verify if there are Adult Smalls in the costumes? I know the OP said she had maybe heard of this and there were some other rumors floating around. I'm having a costume made for MNSSHP, but there is a chance it may not come in time for my vacation...  so I'm trying to see if there's a possibility of buying something in the park.



Sorry, no adult smalls.  They do go up to a girl's 14 which will fit some adults, but keep in mind that they are sized to fit a younger girl's height.  It would definitely be short on an adult.


----------



## teresajoy

bsusanmb said:


> Hi, Teresajoy!
> Yes, I started to sew for Makayla 2 years ago....she is now 3 and will be 4 in Jan.  Nicholas was 4 in May...remember the photos of him I posted when he arrived from Russia?  Wouldn't even know that he is the same child.  Makayla is still tiny, but taller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick went on a pirate treasure hunt via boat from the Yacht Club and we met up in EPCOT for lunch.
> 
> Loved looking at your girls too.  When I read your review of the castle BBB, I decided to go to DTD.  It was a good choice.
> 
> Susan



Wow, look at little Nicholas! Beautiful beautiful grandchildren Susan!!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

MsFGIT said:


> Sorry, no adult smalls.  They do go up to a girl's 14 which will fit some adults, but keep in mind that they are sized to fit a younger girl's height. * It would definitely be short on an adult*.



I figured this. Thank you for your help MsFGIT! I saw a girl at a P&PP with a girl's costume on. It looked really cute actually!


----------



## joy13

Just bumping


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

A lot of costumes were on sale at Disney Store yesterday...25-40% off. Cute stuff. I was considering the shoes and headband to go with out Disney World Alice dress we bought from Ms B. Those are cute this year!


----------



## Cdnmom2001

Does Mrs. B sell more than the princess dresses?  Does she sell the HSM outfits or others? I found her on E-Bay, but not much is listed. Is this normal?  Do I have to email her?


----------



## lilyfrog73

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Does Mrs. B sell more than the princess dresses?  Does she sell the HSM outfits or others? I found her on E-Bay, but not much is listed. Is this normal?  Do I have to email her?



Just use "ask seller a question" and ask her what she has. She will get back to you. I bought 3 dresses from her but my daughter loves HSM too, I hadn't thought about Mrs. B for them.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Does Mrs. B sell more than the princess dresses?  Does she sell the HSM outfits or others? I found her on E-Bay, but not much is listed. Is this normal?  Do I have to email her?



Yes just send her a message. If she has what you want she will list it for you to buy.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

*I can hardly wait to do this on my 21st birthday when i visit the world again. I had made a ressie to do BBB this past summer but had to cancel due to financial constraints. It stunk but it'll be there when I go for my 21st in 2010. Soo excited and hopefully I'll be there for P&PP. *


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I don't think Ms B has the HSM because that's sold everywhere. Joy got mine at the costume store for $10 last Halloween. It's the same one sold at DHS. You can see it in my trip report (link below). The one at the Disney Store is on sale. It's cute too. I think it might be 40% off. It's a cute set too wear to DHS for the HSM pep rallies!


----------



## joy13

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> A lot of costumes were on sale at Disney Store yesterday...25-40% off. Cute stuff. I was considering the shoes and headband to go with out Disney World Alice dress we bought from Ms B. Those are cute this year!




I like those shoes and headband too, since DD is going to be Alice this year (I got the dress from Ms. B - so cute!)  but I don't have a Disney store, so I want to wait until they go on sale more, since I'll pay as much in shipping as I will the shoes/headband.


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

I'm looking for a BBB appt for my DD on Tuesday, 10/28 before we have lunch at CRT.

Anything before 1pm will do.  

I'm going to keep calling to try to snag a cancellation--but if anyone needs to cancel, please PM me!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

cinderlexa's mom said:


> I'm looking for a BBB appt for my DD on Tuesday, 10/28 before we have lunch at CRT.
> 
> Anything before 1pm will do.
> 
> I'm going to keep calling to try to snag a cancellation--but if anyone needs to cancel, please PM me!



Ya know they do walk ins...go in earlier than you really need to and I bet it'll work out for you! Good Luck!


----------



## Angel16

I am sorry but I have to ask.  What is HSM outfit?


----------



## lilyfrog73

Angel16 said:


> I am sorry but I have to ask.  What is HSM outfit?



High School Musical


----------



## Angel16

Thank you Lilyfrog    My kids are 6 and under, so far that has not been something they have been exposed to.  YET


----------



## joy13

Angel16 said:


> Thank you Lilyfrog    My kids are 6 and under, so far that has not been something they have been exposed to.  YET



Really?  My DD is 5 and she's all over HSM and Hannah Montana thanks to her friends.  I don't mind so much though - especially HSM - it's cute!


----------



## strmtroopr96

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Can any FGIT or other CM's verify if there are Adult Smalls in the costumes? I know the OP said she had maybe heard of this and there were some other rumors floating around. I'm having a costume made for MNSSHP, but there is a chance it may not come in time for my vacation...  so I'm trying to see if there's a possibility of buying something in the park.



*Here is a picture of my oldest DD wearing a Size 14 Snow White (also from Mrs B but before knowing her as Mrs B LOL). Emily is a very solid and tall girl. She won't be 9 yrs old until 10/14 but is about 100 pounds and 54+ inches tall to give you an idea on how it fit her. The Snow White dress does have a stretchy bodice but I am not sure how the other dresses are made. *


----------



## aussiedaisy

Please help!! I have just booked BBB through the concierge planner for a surprise for my sister on our trip. We are going to the DTD one and my reservation is at 0805....on this thread it says DTD opens at 0930??? Is that right or has it changed...I'm confused!! Also, I didn't need to supply my CC number for the ressie, is that also normal? What time do the buses start to run to DTD from the resorts? Will I be able to make it on time? Hope someone can help, thanks so much.


----------



## CharacterFan

aussiedaisy said:


> Please help!! I have just booked BBB through the concierge planner for a surprise for my sister on our trip. We are going to the DTD one and my reservation is at 0805....on this thread it says DTD opens at 0930??? Is that right or has it changed...I'm confused!! Also, I didn't need to supply my CC number for the ressie, is that also normal? What time do the buses start to run to DTD from the resorts? Will I be able to make it on time? Hope someone can help, thanks so much.



There will be buses running to DTD for 8am BBB. Also if your worried about the night before talk to your concierge and they'll let you know when a bus will be there. I'm guessing since your concierge booked the appointment that a CC wasn't required, it's just attached to your room reservation. (if your staying on property) other wise they may have used their own.


----------



## ethansmommy

I hope someone can help me with this question.  I would like to get the cool dude hair done for my son and I was just wondering if I should make an appointment or not, we will be going in january (11th-16th).  Also my son has light blonde hair and I was wondering if the coloring that they put in the hair will be hard to wash out??  Also what exactly is it that they put in the hair?  One last question does anyone know if they do anything like this at the main street barber??


----------



## lilyfrog73

ethansmommy said:


> I hope someone can help me with this question.  I would like to get the cool dude hair done for my son and I was just wondering if I should make an appointment or not, we will be going in january (11th-16th).  Also my son has light blonde hair and I was wondering if the coloring that they put in the hair will be hard to wash out??  Also what exactly is it that they put in the hair?  One last question does anyone know if they do anything like this at the main street barber??




Hello fellow CNY'er!! I was curious on this as wel. I would like DH to do this. I think DD would get such a giggle out of it . If we were able to persuade him to, it would be last minute. Would they just do it for us? DS will be just under 2 so out of luck with him although it sure would look cute.


----------



## gymjenn2

quick question - are the disney store dresses i can buy online at disney.com the same as the ones for sale in BBB?  most specifically are the a full back or velcro closure? TIA


----------



## joy13

ethansmommy said:


> I hope someone can help me with this question.  I would like to get the cool dude hair done for my son and I was just wondering if I should make an appointment or not, we will be going in january (11th-16th).  Also my son has light blonde hair and I was wondering if the coloring that they put in the hair will be hard to wash out??  Also what exactly is it that they put in the hair?  One last question does anyone know if they do anything like this at the main street barber??



They do do the cool dude at the Main Street Barbershop, so I think if I just had a boy, I would do it there.



lilyfrog73 said:


> Hello fellow CNY'er!! I was curious on this as wel. I would like DH to do this. I think DD would get such a giggle out of it . If we were able to persuade him to, it would be last minute. Would they just do it for us? DS will be just under 2 so out of luck with him although it sure would look cute.



I would call and add him to the reservation just to be safe.



gymjenn2 said:


> quick question - are the disney store dresses i can buy online at disney.com the same as the ones for sale in BBB?  most specifically are the a full back or velcro closure? TIA



The dresses on Disney shopping are different than the dress at BBB.  The pictures on the first page of this thread are the current dresses for sale at WDW and BBB.  The dresses at BBB do not have velcro closures.  I don't know about Disneyshopping dresses, but I do know they are higher quality than you buy at Target, etc.


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

gymjenn2 said:


> quick question - are the disney store dresses i can buy online at disney.com the same as the ones for sale in BBB?



I asked this same question last week.  I got a bunch of responses from people that post alot on this site that emphatically said NO the dresses at BBB and at the Disney Store/Disney.com are NOT the same.  I do not have any independent knowledge of this, but I can say that the dresses in pics I saw on this thread from BBB do look different than the ones I saw at the Disney Store yesterday.


----------



## joy13

This is kind of late, but I just read my email.  There is free shipping until midnight for costumes and accessories on disneyshopping.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

joy13 said:


> This is kind of late, but I just read my email.  There is free shipping until midnight for costumes and accessories on disneyshopping.



I did the same thing.   Just in time to get the Peter Pan accessories for baby DS's costume. If you have a Disney Visa you also get 15% off with this code...

*tricks15*

No minimum purchase required!


----------



## disney111

Here's a picture of the new fairy costumes if anyone is interested. I went back a few pages and didn't see it posted.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

disney111 said:


> Here's a picture of the new fairy costumes if anyone is interested. I went back a few pages and didn't see it posted.



Haven't seen those yet. Are they sold at Disney World?


----------



## disney111

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Haven't seen those yet. Are they sold at Disney World?



Yep, that picture was taken at MouseGears at Epcot this week. I also saw them at County Bounty in Toontown the day before so I'm assuming they also sell them at the same locations that sell the princess dresses like the Emporium and Downtown Disney. I've only seen these two (along with the same Tink dress) but I'm guessing they will sell the other two fairies outfits in the future (?)

They look a lot more comfortable than the princess dresses, in my opinion. And you can't really tell but they are kinda sparkly.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

disney111 said:


> Yep, that picture was taken at MouseGears at Epcot this week. I also saw them at County Bounty in Toontown the day before so I'm assuming they also sell them at the same locations that sell the princess dresses like the Emporium and Downtown Disney. I've only seen these two (along with the same Tink dress) but I'm guessing they will sell the other two fairies outfits in the future (?)
> 
> They look a lot more comfortable than the princess dresses, in my opinion. And you can't really tell but they are kinda sparkly.



Did you get to meet the fairies? My DD will be excited to do this when we go back.


----------



## disney111

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Did you get to meet the fairies? My DD will be excited to do this when we go back.



Nope, they aren't coming to Toontown for meet and greets until later this month. I had a friend who met them at the passholder premiere of the Tinkerbell movie though...I was sad I didn't go after hearing that.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

disney111 said:


> Nope, they aren't coming to Toontown for meet and greets until later this month. I had a friend who met them at the passholder premiere of the Tinkerbell movie though...I was sad I didn't go after hearing that.



Us too but I looked and it was all booked up anyway. We just got our AP's in late August. I hear we get some good deals for the Disney Channel Games! If you hear something before I do lmk.


----------



## bsusanmb

disney111 said:


> Here's a picture of the new fairy costumes if anyone is interested. I went back a few pages and didn't see it posted.



These look really cute.  I will have to check those out.  Did you say there is a new Tinkerbell movie coming out?


----------



## ahill004

bsusanmb -

I believe it was you that posted a picture of your daughter or granddaughter wearing the white princess dress with three princesses on it? If it was you can you let me know if she thought the dress was comfortable? I read on another post that it wasn't that comfortable and Disney was actually redesigning them at one point. I am considering it for my 2 year old but if it is still tight in the arms I'll pass.
Thanks!! And sorry if it wasn't your past post I'm thinking about!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I have Tink costumes in sizes 2/3 and 10/12 (but fits more like 8-10). If you need them email me at CNCPhotography@aol.com. They're brand new and come from The Disney Store.


----------



## Tanzanite

I brought the white dress also my daughter didnt complain about any itchiness.I had no problems with sleeves .I believe it was Tinker Carol whose granddaughter had a awful time getting the sleeves off . They took them off the shelf two weeks. It is a stunning dress very nice for pictures.


----------



## bsusanmb

ahill004 said:


> bsusanmb -
> 
> I believe it was you that posted a picture of your daughter or granddaughter wearing the white princess dress with three princesses on it? If it was you can you let me know if she thought the dress was comfortable? I read on another post that it wasn't that comfortable and Disney was actually redesigning them at one point. I am considering it for my 2 year old but if it is still tight in the arms I'll pass.
> Thanks!! And sorry if it wasn't your past post I'm thinking about!



Yes, that was me.  Makayla is a very tiny almost 4 year old.  She wears a 2/3 in the Disney costumes.  It did not bother her at all.  She is very fussy about itchy things and she did not complain once.  The first time I tried it on her it seemed to be difficult to put on...but from then on it was no problem.  The end of the sleeves is not elastic like most are, and it is small.  I took a scissors with me and figured if she fussed I would just snip the trip.  There is a pretty white bow on the end of the sleeve.  But she was fine.  It wasn't too tight for her.  Ii would depend on the size of the child.  If your child is average size, I think it is fine.  For a "sturdy" girl, as we call it, it would be too tight.  Hope this helps.  It was Makayla's favorite dress.  I have not seen it pulled from the stock.  I find it sold in the emporium in Magic Kingdom and also at Tinkerbell's in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## bsusanmb

Tanzanite said:


> I brought the white dress also my daughter didnt complain about any itchiness.I had no problems with sleeves .I believe it was Tinker Carol whose granddaughter had a awful time getting the sleeves off . They took them off the shelf two weeks. It is a stunning dress very nice for pictures.



I had read that they were taken off the shelves, but I continue to find them...so, who knows?


----------



## disney111

bsusanmb said:


> These look really cute.  I will have to check those out.  Did you say there is a new Tinkerbell movie coming out?



Yes, it comes out the 28th of this month.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Wanted to let you know MS B now has the Fairy costumes available. If you need her info drop me a line. They look adorable.


----------



## joy13

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> I did the same thing.   Just in time to get the Peter Pan accessories for baby DS's costume. If you have a Disney Visa you also get 15% off with this code...
> 
> *tricks15*
> 
> No minimum purchase required!



I got the Alice headband and shoes    But I didn't know about the extra off with my Visa - bummer!  Oh well, it was still a good deal and I'm always happy when I don't have to pay shipping


----------



## ahill004

DOes anyone have pics of all the fairy costumes? I saw Silver Mist and Fawn's costumes but I was wondering if the others are out in the parks and if so if anyone can upload a picture to share?
Also, how much are these costumes running in the park right now? Just curious b/c my 4 year old is going to want ALL of them!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

If I take DD to BBB and bring my own costume should I take her already dressed in it or should I let her change there???  What do they usually do??


----------



## disney111

ahill004 said:


> DOes anyone have pics of all the fairy costumes? I saw Silver Mist and Fawn's costumes but I was wondering if the others are out in the parks and if so if anyone can upload a picture to share?
> Also, how much are these costumes running in the park right now? Just curious b/c my 4 year old is going to want ALL of them!



As of Sunday they still only have SilverMist and Fawn (and Tink of course  ).

Most costumes are about 60 dollars. The white wedding dress costume is more (80-85 I think?) and the Minnie Mouse dress is less (about 40?).


----------



## ahill004

Good to know!!! Thanks to all of you guys for the info on the fairy dresses and the white princess dress!


----------



## madfelice

Are there any accessories that go with the Disney Fairies costumes? Crowns or shoes etc?  The Silvermist and Fawn ones.


----------



## GatorLady

mi*vida*loca said:


> If I take DD to BBB and bring my own costume should I take her already dressed in it or should I let her change there???  What do they usually do??




I let my DD6 wear hers there.  She got a lot of nice attention.  The bus driver even made an announcement about there being a special princess on the bus.  Because we had an 8:15 appointment I was able to get some pictures in front of the castle without anyone there.


----------



## madfelice

disney111 said:


> Yep, that picture was taken at MouseGears at Epcot this week. I also saw them at County Bounty in Toontown the day before so I'm assuming they also sell them at the same locations that sell the princess dresses like the Emporium and Downtown Disney. I've only seen these two (along with the same Tink dress) but I'm guessing they will sell the other two fairies outfits in the future (?)
> 
> They look a lot more comfortable than the princess dresses, in my opinion. And you can't really tell but they are kinda sparkly.



I'm a little surprised they brought these two out first as I would have thought the pink one, Rosetta I think would have been first given the way little girls tend to be with pink!  Aren't there about 7 other fairies?  Beck, Dulcie, Fawn, Rosetta, Iridessa, Rani, Vidia are all I can think off off the top of my head, but they may not all be in the new movie so they may not all get costuummes in their honour.


----------



## AngieBelle

madfelice said:


> I'm a little surprised they brought these two out first as I would have thought the pink one, Rosetta I think would have been first given the way little girls tend to be with pink!  Aren't there about 7 other fairies?  Beck, Dulcie, Fawn, Rosetta, Iridessa, Rani, Vidia are all I can think off off the top of my head, but they may not all be in the new movie so they may not all get costuummes in their honour.



I spotted Rosetta and Iridessa dresses at Mouse Gears yesterday- they must have just come in.  They are lovely.

There are 2 sets of fairies- book fairies and movie fairies, although the movie fairies have appeared in the books, and Queen Clarion and Vidia are in both.

The book fairies are Prilla (my favorite), Rani, Beck, Bess, Fira, Beck, and Lily.  Dulcie is featured in the books, but not considered one of the main ones and isn't featured on most merchandise.

The movies fairies (and the ones they are focusing on right now) are Silvermist, Iridessa, Fawn, and Rosetta.  The movie fairies are older than the book fairies which is why the book fairies are not in the movie- it takes place before their arrival.  Hopefully we'll see more of them in later Tink movies.

Yes, I'm a big fan of the fairies.   I've read all the books.  I prefer the storybook illustration versions of the fairies to the CGI look.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

GatorLady said:


> I let my DD6 wear hers there.  She got a lot of nice attention.  The bus driver even made an announcement about there being a special princess on the bus.  Because we had an 8:15 appointment I was able to get some pictures in front of the castle without anyone there.




Thanks!

I plan on making an early morning ressie too.  I will just have her dress in it.


----------



## skps

I know it is here somewhere, but I can't find it 

I know that there is a photopass photographer in the BBB in DTD, but where are the formal pictures taken afterward?


----------



## bsusanmb

skps said:


> I know it is here somewhere, but I can't find it
> 
> I know that there is a photopass photographer in the BBB in DTD, but where are the formal pictures taken afterward?



When you go out the side door of the World of DIsney store where the BBB is and go towards the Giardelli shop and the shop with the soaps, that door, go through the glass shop and as soon as you are out of the Arriba Bros glass shop you will see the photographers on the left.


----------



## ahill004

OneTreeHillAddict - In case I haven't done it earlier in this thread - THANK YOU for Ms. B's info. I have such great Christmas presents for my girls and nieces thanks to you (and her of course)!!


----------



## aussiedaisy

Hi everyone, just a quick question...we have an appointment at the DTD BBB at 8am, does it really open that early? I am worried they have given me a wrong time as I didn't think DTD opened that early? Has anyone else had an early appointment as well and if so, how early then do the buses run to DTD?

Another question...myself and my twin sister (we are 28) are thinking of getting the style with the matching curly hairpiece and are wondering if we can add a tiara to it...do they allow you to do so?

Last question...do we need to tip?

Hope someone can help with these questions...can't wait to get there!


----------



## CharacterFan

aussiedaisy said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick question...we have an appointment at the DTD BBB at 8am, does it really open that early? I am worried they have given me a wrong time as I didn't think DTD opened that early? Has anyone else had an early appointment as well and if so, how early then do the buses run to DTD?
> 
> Another question...myself and my twin sister (we are 28) are thinking of getting the style with the matching curly hairpiece and are wondering if we can add a tiara to it...do they allow you to do so?
> 
> Last question...do we need to tip?
> 
> Hope someone can help with these questions...can't wait to get there!



DTD does open at 8a, yes you can add it, you have to pay for the tiara, and you can tip, that is your choice.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Does anyone have photos of all the fairie dresses and does Mrs B sell that white Cinderella dress, its gorgeous.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Mrs B is a lifesaver she has got the Snow White dress i wanted for DD.  She is going to be one happy Princess at Christmas.


----------



## Tanzanite

Hi Mrs B did have the white dress when i looked last my daughter had it to wear to the Catle for lunch its so pretty. I also would love to see Fairy dresses


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Tanzanite said:


> Hi Mrs B did have the white dress when i looked last my daughter had it to wear to the Catle for lunch its so pretty. I also would love to see Fairy dresses



Hi I didn't ask about that one as DD would of perferred the Snow White, but you can always get in touch with her and ask.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Anybody here ever heard of Barbossa's Barbershop? The never-built BBB for boys? 

I had a nice conversation with a CM who mentioned something about it, but there wasn't enough room to build.


----------



## madfelice

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Anybody here ever heard of Barbossa's Barbershop? The never-built BBB for boys?
> 
> I had a nice conversation with a CM who mentioned something about it, but there wasn't enough room to build.



I do recall hearing something about that.  There was to ba a build your own hat and sword section to it or something as well I think.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I forgot to add these....I put them up on my TR and meant to do it here the same day but totally forgot. This dress is way prettier in person. Some people call it the Giselle dress but the design in the middle if of the three Princesses. This one too is full of sparkle and is very fluffy. It could be worn in a wedding! I think this one sells for $85 at the parks. Here is a close up of the top...






This is the gathered bow at the bottom






This is the full length shot of the dress






And this is the back






This is a close up of the bow on the back






More detail






Close up of the sleeve






And one more of the entire dress






Hope this helps...I do not have the fairy dresses and have yet to see them in person at Disney.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

FYI there is a new Pocahontas dress available! We don't have it yet but it's very soft as opposed to the old style posted here. We never wore this one but DD wants the newer version so I guess it's time to list on ebay again.


----------



## shelby101301

Love the new dresses, but wish they would bring back the Mulan one.  My daughter is Chinese, and I would love to have her dress in that....

She's crazy about fairies though, so I bet she will ask for one of those!


----------



## disney111

Here's the other fairy dresses


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

shelby101301 said:


> Love the new dresses, but wish they would bring back the Mulan one.  My daughter is Chinese, and I would love to have her dress in that....
> 
> She's crazy about fairies though, so I bet she will ask for one of those!



I love Mulan too. Disney Store usually carries a Mulan every year. In 2006 they sold one that looked just like Mulan's outfit at WDW. Beautiful! I'd like to see a Mary Poppins dress too.


----------



## shelby101301

Not the ones around here.    Haven't seen one since coming home from China 2 years ago.  

Oh well, at least a co-wroker of DH gave us her costume.  Apparently her older daughter was crazy about Mulan a few years back.  She can't wear it this year, but maybe next.


----------



## madfelice

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> I love Mulan too. Disney Store usually carries a Mulan every year. In 2006 they sold one that looked just like Mulan's outfit at WDW. Beautiful! I'd like to see a Mary Poppins dress too.



Yes.  A Mary Poppins.  The last couple of days i've been looking at the DVD cover and thinking what it would take to make one.  IF I ever got the time that is!  I just bought the gear to make a copy of the Aurora dress from Disney World in blue a couple of weeks ago and haven't gotten further than cutting out the peplum and collar yet!  My DD would love a Mary Poppins though.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

madfelice said:


> Yes.  A Mary Poppins.  The last couple of days i've been looking at the DVD cover and thinking what it would take to make one.  IF I ever got the time that is!  I just bought the gear to make a copy of the Aurora dress from Disney World in blue a couple of weeks ago and haven't gotten further than cutting out the peplum and collar yet!  My DD would love a Mary Poppins though.



My aunt can make anything but she lives so far away. I am hoping to meet with her sometime before the August trip so we can get some goodies made up. MP is everywhere...she really needs a dress. A blue Aurora would be nice too.


----------



## madfelice

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> My aunt can make anything but she lives so far away. I am hoping to meet with her sometime before the August trip so we can get some goodies made up. MP is everywhere...she really needs a dress. A blue Aurora would be nice too.



Yeah, I can make pretty much anything too (Buzz and Woody for my son as well as Stitch!).  It's just getting the time these days!  I can't wait to finish Aurora, and I think Mary might be next...


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Okay, I have been readingthis thread for awhile But now I have a question.  Does Mrs B have the Ariel wedding dress?  And also can I get Mrs B's contact info?  Our trip is closer now and I am starting to try to get things done.   
Never mind, found her info a few pages back.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> Okay, I have been readingthis thread for awhile But now I have a question.  Does Mrs B have the Ariel wedding dress?  And also can I get Mrs B's contact info?  Our trip is closer now and I am starting to try to get things done.
> Never mind, found her info a few pages back.



She used to sell it. We have one in size 7/8 that DD never wore. Ask her. I don't know if the parks sell it anymore and if they don't she probably doesn't have it either. Good Luck.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> She used to sell it. We have one in size 7/8 that DD never wore. Ask her. I don't know if the parks sell it anymore and if they don't she probably doesn't have it either. Good Luck.



I asked her also for a 7-8 and they have discontinued it so no.  I can get it on ebay for $99.99 but that is way too much for me.  I am going to see if my mom can make one.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> I asked her also for a 7-8 and they have discontinued it so no.  I can get it on ebay for $99.99 but that is way too much for me.  I am going to see if my mom can make one.



Ouch! That's a lot. I might list DD's on ebay in that case.   I'd be happy to get $60 for it. I have a ton of costumes I need to list but I figured Halloween would be a bad time. I'm going to wait 'til it's closer to Christmas.


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

I need to cancel a BBB ressie for Dec 1, but would love to give it to someone here if they would like.

Is that possible like the ADRs or not...b/c of the cc?


----------



## mickeymom04

Are the shoes that are sold at the BBB comfortable?  The Snow White, Aurora and Belle shoes look like they would be.  I'm not so sure about the plastic Cinderella shoes.  My daughter will want to wear hers around in the parks after her makeover, so I was just wondering if I needed to plan on taking an extra pair to change into.


----------



## madfelice

mickeymom04 said:


> Are the shoes that are sold at the BBB comfortable?  The Snow White, Aurora and Belle shoes look like they would be.  I'm not so sure about the plastic Cinderella shoes.  My daughter will want to wear hers around in the parks after her makeover, so I was just wondering if I needed to plan on taking an extra pair to change into.



My  daughter insisted on wearing her Cinderella shoes in the park and wouldn't actually walk in them so they must have hurt.  She wouldn't ride in the stroller either so it was left to me to carry her all the time!  Luckily she lost one of them that night when we went on a Wishes Cruise, and she had to wear some clear Skechers I had bought for just that purpose from then on in!  I would bring a change of shoes or get them a bit big.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

It's a good idea to always bring extra shoes if you're trying out new costume shoes. My daughter wore her Cindy slippers to the park for the PPP but they were broken in at home before we went. She loves her Minnie shoes but these we wear socks with. The sequin shoes are like slippers...they're comfy. This all depends on the child too. I'd bring along an extra pair just to be safe.


----------



## junebugTN

I am so sorry to ask this, because I'm sure it's buried in the thread, but all I can find is people requesting PMs for Mrs. B's contact info.   

I went through about 30 pages, and I had to concede defeat.  Could somebody please post or PM me her Ebay information, please?  I really appreciate it!

June


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

junebugTN said:


> I am so sorry to ask this, because I'm sure it's buried in the thread, but all I can find is people requesting PMs for Mrs. B's contact info.
> 
> I went through about 30 pages, and I had to concede defeat.  Could somebody please post or PM me her Ebay information, please?  I really appreciate it!
> 
> June



Just sent it to ya in a PM.


----------



## becca011906

Subbing to b/c i just know i'll have questions soon, we are going spring break again this year and i can't decide between DTD or MK BBB we've used both but i'm thinking DTD so we can do the story book b'fast at epcot... humm


ALSO with the ADR system being updated, ect BBB res. can only be booked throuhg 3/22 also.....  b/c i just called to get the girls in on 3/23 no go... arrrr


----------



## mygrammo

Great thread with so much info!  Have ressies for my 2 grands, ages 5 and 7, at BBB at MK on Dec. 8, which will be a surprise.  This is probably the only time they will ever have this experience, as we are only able to go to WDW about every 5 years.  We want it to be a magical experience for them, but we also are concerned about costs.

I have some questions that I'm hoping someone can help me with.  

1.  Trying to decide between the crown and castle package.  We don't really need photos as we will have photopass and, of course, our own cameras.  It looks like the main difference between the two is the picture package, shoes, and wand.  Is that correct?

2.  If we get the crown package and they then select the most expensive costume, with shoes and wand, will it still be cheaper than the castle package, or do we need to just go ahead and get the castle package.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## frankiemom

Can someone send me the info on Mrs B?  Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## lilyfrog73

frankiemom said:


> Can someone send me the info on Mrs B?  Thanks I appreciate it!



sent you a PM!


----------



## Cyn

Need the contact info for Mrs. B. I have been off the boards for while but am taking my only girl (4) after for 3 boys in May and we gotta get hooked up!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Can somebody please post Mrs. B's contact information for everyone to see.  I think that would help everyone out. 

I'd love to hear of some more BBB experiences and pictures. We'll be there in 2 weeks!


----------



## lilyfrog73

_Her eBay screen name is wantsnneeds4u. She only lists a few things but has more. Just ask seller a question giving her what you are looking for and sizes. Provide her with your email and she will get back to you. _

The OP of this thread provided me with the information and it is posted somewhere in the mix of this thread already. People are still going to ask for it, I'm glad I did!!


----------



## Cyn

I was showing my husband the picture of the dress I bought from Mrs. B and he asked a question I did not think of....does it come with the white gloves or do we need to buy those?

Anybody know?


----------



## postesf

This question may answer itself, but...  as an adult, I'd like to get my hair done (fairy tale princess style).  I don't need nails or make up done, just my hair.  I want to wear it for the Princess half Marathon this way.  Would it cost the same amount, for just the hair.  

Can they do something similar at the MK barber shop?  Should I go there instead?  I want to get it done the afternoon before the Half and it needs to last overnight...

Thoughts?

Thanks!
Stacie


----------



## AngieBelle

postesf said:


> This question may answer itself, but...  as an adult, I'd like to get my hair done (fairy tale princess style).  I don't need nails or make up done, just my hair.  I want to wear it for the Princess half Marathon this way.  Would it cost the same amount, for just the hair.
> 
> Can they do something similar at the MK barber shop?  Should I go there instead?  I want to get it done the afternoon before the Half and it needs to last overnight...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Stacie




If you want the fairytale princess hairstyle, you don't *have* to have them put the make up on if you don't want to wear it.  They'll just put your princess make up in your princess bag for you to take home.  But the make up is really very light and easily wipes off.  And if you sleep with your hair wrapped in a towel and request lots of product, it should last over night- hopefully.


----------



## joy13

mygrammo said:


> Great thread with so much info!  Have ressies for my 2 grands, ages 5 and 7, at BBB at MK on Dec. 8, which will be a surprise.  This is probably the only time they will ever have this experience, as we are only able to go to WDW about every 5 years.  We want it to be a magical experience for them, but we also are concerned about costs.
> 
> I have some questions that I'm hoping someone can help me with.
> 
> 1.  Trying to decide between the crown and castle package.  We don't really need photos as we will have photopass and, of course, our own cameras.  It looks like the main difference between the two is the picture package, shoes, and wand.  Is that correct?
> 
> 2.  If we get the crown package and they then select the most expensive costume, with shoes and wand, will it still be cheaper than the castle package, or do we need to just go ahead and get the castle package.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



You only get the dress with the most expensive package - the cheapest package is just hair and make-up and the middle is hair, make-up and nails.  If you are going to buy the dresses at Disney anyway - you are better off doing the most expensive package.


----------



## momtoty2001

Would someone give me a recommendation on sizing of the Belle dress?  I am looking to get one for my just turned 3 year old niece.  She is average size but I don't know which size would be the best?  xxs 2/3 or xs 4/5 

Thanks so much for any advice.


----------



## madfelice

momtoty2001 said:


> Would someone give me a recommendation on sizing of the Belle dress?  I am looking to get one for my just turned 3 year old niece.  She is average size but I don't know which size would be the best?  xxs 2/3 or xs 4/5
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice.



My daughter is an average sized just turned 3 year old and I got her the 4-5.  It looks a little big, but not enourmous, and it will last a couple of years rather than just one.


----------



## madfelice

momtoty2001 said:


> Would someone give me a recommendation on sizing of the Belle dress?  I am looking to get one for my just turned 3 year old niece.  She is average size but I don't know which size would be the best?  xxs 2/3 or xs 4/5
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice.



My daughter is an average sized just turned 3 year old and I got her the 4-5.  It looks a little big, but not enourmous, and it will last a couple of years rather than just one.


----------



## becca011906

So has anyone EVER gotten into DTD  BBB early??? or do they strickly open at 9am??? We are wanting to do BBB then go to Epcot for princess b'fast (don't want to do lunch or dinner there) but we'll be pushing it if we get BBB at 9am and then get to epcot seating say 10:20 for the last b'fast seating??? We don't have park hoppers or we'd just do MK BBB at 8 and take the monrail over but so not work $200 just for the one hop over...


----------



## madfelice

becca011906 said:


> So has anyone EVER gotten into DTD  BBB early??? or do they strickly open at 9am??? We are wanting to do BBB then go to Epcot for princess b'fast (don't want to do lunch or dinner there) but we'll be pushing it if we get BBB at 9am and then get to epcot seating say 10:20 for the last b'fast seating??? We don't have park hoppers or we'd just do MK BBB at 8 and take the monrail over but so not work $200 just for the one hop over...



They are inside the Worldof Disney store so they open when it opens and no earlier I think.


----------



## Beechnut

Here's another grateful thank you for getting me in touch with Mrs B.

Wonderful dresses, crown and shoes.

A truly magical lady.

thanks so much for helping making our Christmas special


----------



## becca011906

madfelice said:


> They are inside the Worldof Disney store so they open when it opens and no earlier I think.



Thanks i was thinking the same thing, but hoping maybe things have changed we went to MK BBB last year and only used DTD the year before that so i was hoping maybe things had changed but I guess I'll have to hope that we make it!!! I'm considering doing BBB the afternoon/evening before but so worried about them (mainly my oldest) not wanting to sleep with thier hair up. I could do the BBB dos very easily i've done them for halloween, ect but it's just not the magic as having a fairy godmother in training doing your hair! LOL


----------



## pl'smama

becca011906 said:


> So has anyone EVER gotten into DTD  BBB early??? or do they strickly open at 9am??? We are wanting to do BBB then go to Epcot for princess b'fast (don't want to do lunch or dinner there) but we'll be pushing it if we get BBB at 9am and then get to epcot seating say 10:20 for the last b'fast seating??? We don't have park hoppers or we'd just do MK BBB at 8 and take the monrail over but so not work $200 just for the one hop over...



We went to the DTD location of BBB this past January and had three appointments for just after 9am.  It was for something like 9:05am!!  Anyway, we were there and waiting outside the main store doors nearest the BBB at about 8:40am and it was cold!  The kids had fun running around and playing, but there was an adult by the doors the whole time ( there were four adults).  Anyway, at about 8:50am a FGMIT came and asked if we wanted to come in and get started.  So, we started about 15 minutes ahead of schedule, which was great.  Not only were our three girls first, but since they were finished before the store's official opening at 9:30am, they were asked to "open" the store for Minnie Mouse since she could not be there.  The girls got to "cut" the ribbon and were given special photo cards signed my Minnie and a certificate.  It was a great moment, especially when it followed the BBB experience.  I have a photo of the three girls with about 30 CMs behind them!!  So, make sure you get there early!

Suz


----------



## firecracker11976

Does anyone know if I can use my dds birthday card (in lieu of freeticket) at BBB at MK?  We are having lunch with Cindy for DD6th bd and would love to let her become Aurora, her fave *gasp*


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

I asked this on the other thread, but I'll see if it gets answered here first. My dd has decided that she wants Santa to bring her an Aurora dress. We're going in May and I'm worried that the dress will be too warm because it has sleeves. How warm is it?


----------



## madfelice

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> I asked this on the other thread, but I'll see if it gets answered here first. My dd has decided that she wants Santa to bring her an Aurora dress. We're going in May and I'm worried that the dress will be too warm because it has sleeves. How warm is it?



The sleeves are a very soft net fabric, so it is not overly warm.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

If you're looking for the older designs the character store in the outlet mall has them. They were 19.99-24.99. I even saw the Belle golden sequin shoes. I didn't go through each dress or anything but I saw a rack full a few days ago. This is the outlet store that's near the DTD resort area gate. I think they are called the Premium outlets or something like that. I know a few of you were looking for the older styles a while back and Ms B was out of them so here's your chance...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

The Disney store online has dresses on sale for 17.99.  I bought DD 5 of them and am saving them for our trip.

I was going to purchase from Mrs. B but I saw these and got them instead.


----------



## QJ411

pl'smama said:


> Not only were our three girls first, but since they were finished before the store's official opening at 9:30am, they were asked to "open" the store for Minnie Mouse since she could not be there.  The girls got to "cut" the ribbon and were given special photo cards signed my Minnie and a certificate.  It was a great moment, especially when it followed the BBB experience.  I have a photo of the three girls with about 30 CMs behind them!!  So, make sure you get there early!
> 
> Suz



Awww, what an awesome memory/photo op!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I had my appointment last Sunday Dec. 14th! Even though I'm an older princess at 19 it was truly a magical experience and my FGMIT was AMAZING!
Here are some photos:






























Later at the hotel:


----------



## joy13

Great pictures Carribean Princess!


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

I just ran across this thread and it is great.  I am new around here and don't have enough posts to email or pm onetreehilladdict about the information on where she gets her dresses.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## joy13

The info is on page 48 of this thread posted by Lilyfrog.


----------



## Tinkerbell2B

Thank You Joy13!!


----------



## joy13

Tinkerbell2B said:


> Thank You Joy13!!



Your welcome!  I hope you got what you were looking for.


----------



## joy13

Bump


----------



## Cdnmom2001

Quesiton yet once again from me

My daughter has an appointment at 8am at Castle for BBB. She doesn't know we are doing this,(it's a surprise) and we bought a Sharpay dress for her. She asked to wear it one day and we said sure. The thing is she said that Sharpay has a tiara when she wears this dress(sure enough when we watched HSM2 for the 300th time she does have one). My daughter will go with the POP princess(I am 100% sure she will) but it doesn't come with a tiara. I love the one they use in the fairytale princess. Can I purchase that and have them incorporate that into the pop princess hairstyle?
Anyone know how much the tiara may cost if it can be purchased and incoporated?


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Quesiton yet once again from me
> 
> My daughter has an appointment at 8am at Castle for BBB. She doesn't know we are doing this,(it's a surprise) and we bought a Sharpay dress for her. She asked to wear it one day and we said sure. The thing is she said that Sharpay has a tiara when she wears this dress(sure enough when we watched HSM2 for the 300th time she does have one). My daughter will go with the POP princess(I am 100% sure she will) but it doesn't come with a tiara. I love the one they use in the fairytale princess. Can I purchase that and have them incorporate that into the pop princess hairstyle?
> Anyone know how much the tiara may cost if it can be purchased and incoporated?



Yes...you can add on the crown and they will charge you the difference. It used to be $10 but I'm sure it's went up since then.


----------



## jenseib

Just reveiwed the first page.  Is it just me, but I like most of the older retired costumes much better. I think last year Aurora is much better (so glad we bought it before they changed) and same with Ariels wedding dress (which again I am glad we bouhgt) I also bought a Jasmine outfit from Disney store this past Halloween that I lke better than both park versions.

Now we have to decide which dress DD will wear for her appointment in March. We will be bring several along, but if it was my choice I would pick Aurora, but my guess is she'll go with Ariel.  LOL! She has stated though that she wants to wear Jasmine to Akershus princess dinner.

For those with little girls who love costumes, does you dD wear normal clothes much during your trip?  Claire almost ONLY wore costumes last year. I think our arrival night she wore jeans and maybe on other day wore some shorts, but other than that it was costumes only. So I figure we'll bring them down and maybe two sundress, and a tshirt a pair of shorts. and if I need to wash the sundresses I will.  LOL!


----------



## LollipopPanda

Can someone pm me with Mrs. B's info?

TIA!


----------



## jenseib

Me too, if possible. (we don't need any new dresses, but if I find one for a good deal, I might have to.  LOL   )


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I sent both of you Ms B's info. If anyone else needs it PM and I'll get it to you. We have everything she sells/sold except for the new Fairie's and HSM/HM items. So I can't show you those...maybe someone has purchased them? I have seen them at WDW and they're very cute.

I do agree with the PP....I prefer many of the older styles. All of the dresses are beautiful but I feel the older Cinderella looks so much like Cinderella in the park. Same with Snow White and Aurora. I like it when they look similar. We do not have the new Pocahontas...but I have seen it and it's a lot nicer than the older one. Hopefully we can get ahead of enough to get that one.


----------



## jenseib

Has anyone seen the red belle dress they are selling on Disney shopping?  It looks gorgeous. But looks long.  Is it sold at the stores too? I am thinking of getting it (I just hate the yellow belle dresses, but DD loves Belle) but not sure on size. I would try to get her the next size up to fit a little longer, but it looks so long she may just trip on it. She has several dresses from Disney that are the XS size I beleive (for like 4-5), they were big last year, but fit perfectly this year, so I was thinking of going the next size? Maybe if they are at the stores I can look at them?


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> Has anyone seen the red belle dress they are selling on Disney shopping?  It looks gorgeous. But looks long.  Is it sold at the stores too? I am thinking of getting it (I just hate the yellow belle dresses, but DD loves Belle) but not sure on size. I would try to get her the next size up to fit a little longer, but it looks so long she may just trip on it. She has several dresses from Disney that are the XS size I beleive (for like 4-5), they were big last year, but fit perfectly this year, so I was thinking of going the next size? Maybe if they are at the stores I can look at them?



I think it's GabbyRosebud that works at the Disney store (she has posted on one of the BBB threads)  if she doesn't see this question - maybe PM her.


----------



## An_Island_Girl

We just got the red Belle dress in the mail... it is nice, but it is more of a cinnamon red (looks like fall colors to me), and is very long. I had to hem it so that my DD5 won't trip in the parks.
My DD5 though is in LOVE with it. We are leaving this week, and she said theat Belle will love it because it is red for valentines day. Either way it is a great option for those cooler evenings, as it is a velvet bodice, so it looks really warm.

We tried on the new ballerina style CInderella dress, and had to send it back. Because they used the tulle as the bottom layer, there is no coverage. I realize now that this is just the ballerina design, as it has a snapable leotard bottom built in, but really, do we want people to be able to see our young daughters like that?


----------



## jenseib

What size did you get her?  Was it the normal size she usually would take?  This will be a surprise for DD, so I won't be able to try it on prior to going.


----------



## An_Island_Girl

We did get the XS, so that she could wear it right away, and it still has pleanty of "wiggle room". It came down to the floor, so we hemmed it up a few inches so that it is now ankle length.
My DD5 is 45" and weighs 40 pounds so you have an idea.


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!  We'll get xs then too. She is about 42 inches and about 33 lbs. I guess I'll see if I can get someone to hem it for her if I think it looks too long. Or bring safety pins along and just pin it if it is too long?


----------



## jenseib

I called the stores and they do have that dress, but they aren't on sale at the store, so I just ordered it online and got the 4.  I also go the shoes. I got the 11/12's, so I hope they aren't too big, but alot of times their shoes run small. Our Jasmone shoes are 11/12's too. Any one know how long it takes to ship from Disney shopping.

I think I am going to keep it hidden and try to pack it without her seeing it, and then hang it out the morning of BBB with a note from a fairy godmother sayin she left it for her for her BBB appointment.

How do you pack all your dresses? We will be taking 5 (well one is Jasmine)I'm not too worried with wrinkles,as I can set it in the bathroom with the shower going. I wonder if those bags that you push all the air out would work well with them?

Another question. In the earlier pictures of the diva's they had more of a spikey look to the hair peice, but I notice the pics from the last year or so that they are more smoothed over. I hate that. Can I ask them to make it spikey like they used to do? Not sure if DD will even get that one, but it is the style I like best. I really DON'T like the bun at all, though she has mentioned a few times she likes it, but then goes back and forth.


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> Another question. In the earlier pictures of the diva's they had more of a spikey look to the hair peice, but I notice the pics from the last year or so that they are more smoothed over. I hate that. Can I ask them to make it spikey like they used to do? Not sure if DD will even get that one, but it is the style I like best. I really DON'T like the bun at all, though she has mentioned a few times she likes it, but then goes back and forth.



That's funny - I like the bun style the best, but mostly because I dont like they way the rat up the hair on the extensions.  I was looking at the brochure and saw that on there it is more spikey - and I like that better as well.


----------



## jenseib

They seem to be making it look like a bubble now. LOL!


----------



## jenseib

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Quesiton yet once again from me
> 
> My daughter has an appointment at 8am at Castle for BBB. She doesn't know we are doing this,(it's a surprise) and we bought a Sharpay dress for her. She asked to wear it one day and we said sure. The thing is she said that Sharpay has a tiara when she wears this dress(sure enough when we watched HSM2 for the 300th time she does have one). My daughter will go with the POP princess(I am 100% sure she will) but it doesn't come with a tiara. I love the one they use in the fairytale princess. Can I purchase that and have them incorporate that into the pop princess hairstyle?
> Anyone know how much the tiara may cost if it can be purchased and incoporated?




It was ten last March. Unfortunately I had to buy two as DD lost one at the muppets show.  LOL!  They sell them in some gift shops too, which is where we bought ours.


----------



## SoNewToDisney!

I just stumbled accross this and DD would be over the moon doing this -- a must!
Now, who is this Mrs. B and what is she all about?  She makes costumes?

Help!


----------



## Maroon

I sent it again. If you don't get it this time give me your email adddress and I'll send it there.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

SoNewToDisney! said:


> I just stumbled accross this and DD would be over the moon doing this -- a must!
> Now, who is this Mrs. B and what is she all about?  She makes costumes?
> 
> Help!



She sells the _same costumes _WDW sells for $60 for $24.99-$29.99! She has all the matching shoes and crowns too!


----------



## jenseib

I'm kind of kicking myself. I went to Disney store today and looked at that Red Belle dress. It is NOT as pretty as online, but more than that it lays really weird. At leas the ones there did. And I tried the 4 on DD and it fit in length perfectly but JUST fit on the top part. I tried the 5/6 on her and it fit with enough room to grow, but was soooo long. So I would have to have it altered. Not sure if I want to put that money into it, and also would I have it done int time. The Cinderella dress was much prettier in person, but we have a basic one already, so I really don't need a new one of those.  LOL! The store said once I get my online order, I can bring it in and exchange it, but not sure what I should do. I'm so mad I didn;t order the bigger one from the start, but then I do have to hem it as it will drag. The 4 was several inches off the floor.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

jenseib said:


> I'm kind of kicking myself. I went to Disney store today and looked at that Red Belle dress. It is NOT as pretty as online, but more than that it lays really weird. At leas the ones there did. And I tried the 4 on DD and it fit in length perfectly but JUST fit on the top part. I tried the 5/6 on her and it fit with enough room to grow, but was soooo long. So I would have to have it altered. Not sure if I want to put that money into it, and also would I have it done int time. The Cinderella dress was much prettier in person, but we have a basic one already, so I really don't need a new one of those.  LOL! The store said once I get my online order, I can bring it in and exchange it, but not sure what I should do. I'm so mad I didn;t order the bigger one from the start, but then I do have to hem it as it will drag. The 4 was several inches off the floor.



Ms B sells a Red Belle dress....maybe you'll like the Disney Park style?


----------



## jenseib

I really didn't like that one.  And we need a new dress like a hole in my head.  LOL! DD wasn't even all that impressed with it either till the ladies working started oohing and awwing. It should arrive tomorrow, so I'll flip it inside out and upside down for a few days and see how it lays.  But I still then have the dilema of wether to go a size bigger and have it altered. I just can't beleive the difference in size. The 4 is several inches off the floor and the 5/6 drags. I don't think I could even pin it up with all the tulle stuff under it.
This is the dress we got.
http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1238277_-1_57493
The cinderella one is much prettier in person. I wonder if they will let me trade for that one?  But again, I don't really need that either.  LOL!  But we are having dinner with Cinderella that day too.
Need suggestions!!  LOL!
This is the cinderella one.
http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1237187_-1_57493


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

jenseib said:


> I really didn't like that one.  And we need a new dress like a hole in my head.  LOL! DD wasn't even all that impressed with it either till the ladies working started oohing and awwing. It should arrive tomorrow, so I'll flip it inside out and upside down for a few days and see how it lays.  But I still then have the dilema of wether to go a size bigger and have it altered. I just can't beleive the difference in size. The 4 is several inches off the floor and the 5/6 drags. I don't think I could even pin it up with all the tulle stuff under it.
> This is the dress we got.
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1238277_-1_57493
> The cinderella one is much prettier in person. I wonder if they will let me trade for that one?  But again, I don't really need that either.  LOL!  But we are having dinner with Cinderella that day too.
> Need suggestions!!  LOL!
> This is the cinderella one.
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1237187_-1_57493



  You're asking me!? I have every Disney dress ever made. I'd say *get them all*! All the new ones...she hasn't worn any of them to the parks yet. I don't think anyway.   She wore all of the older ones. I guess when we go in August she can wear all the new ones. At home she doesn't play with them though. Both of those dresses are cute!!! I even noticed the light up Sleeping Beauty while looking. Neat-o! We had that Minnie light up dress...that thing was so cool! Out of these two you showed me I do like Cinderella the best.


----------



## jenseib

LOL!  I wish I would've tried on the cinderella one on her too. At least to see the difference in length.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

jenseib said:


> LOL!  I wish I would've tried on the cinderella one on her too. At least to see the difference in length.



You can always pin it....or hem it. OMG I am so ready to get there!!! 28 more days for us!!!


----------



## joy13

I like the Cinderella one better - but both are very pretty!


----------



## LollipopPanda

I bought the Minnie Mouse dress and ears for my daughter from Mrs. B!!!  

yay!!!

I can't wait for it to get here!!!


----------



## jenseib

I think I'm going to keep it. (the belle red deluxe dress) I just don't think I need another Cinderella dress for one. And I don't want to stick more money into this dress to go a bigger size and get it altered. It is so extremely wrinkley though. I don't have a clue how I'm going to get them out. I'm trying to keep it hid from DD too. I have it in our upstairs bathroom hanging, as we don't use our upstairs much. But handle on the shower is broken and will not turn to hot water, just warm, so I can't get it steamy in there. I wonder if I put a cool mist vaporizer in ther if that would help?


----------



## joy13

Do you have any of that Downy wrinkle releaser?  Maybe put some of that on it?  I would think a warm humidifier would work better, but the cool mist may work too, if that's all you have.


----------



## jenseib

No, but maybe I'll look into that and bring it on the tirp too. Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

I started a pre tip report if anyone is interested. The link is in my signature. Not too far into it, but I have a thing for pictures, so alot are posted as of now.  LOL!


----------



## Suellen

DD (3.5) is doing BBB for the first time.  She is so totally excited!!  Me too!

She has a Cinderella dress from Halloween that she will be wearing.  We are doing a late afternoon appt then dinner at the Castle... would you have her wear the dress all day or just bring it?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

If your DD is anything like my DD she will want to wear it all.......day......long!   DD wears dress up clothes 98% of the time we are home.  Gotta love the dress up trunk!

My DD will be 3 this month and we go next month. She is doing BBB for the first time at 8:10 am and CRT at 12:10 pm.  I will take her in her Cinderella dress and I'm sure she will wear it all day.  I will take a change of clothes just in case.


----------



## joy13

Suellen said:


> DD (3.5) is doing BBB for the first time.  She is so totally excited!!  Me too!
> 
> She has a Cinderella dress from Halloween that she will be wearing.  We are doing a late afternoon appt then dinner at the Castle... would you have her wear the dress all day or just bring it?




If she wants to wear it all day - I'd go for it.  But you can bring it to the BBB and they'll lay it out in a dressing room and she can change in there - that might be neat for her also.


----------



## Bridget_in_MD

great review of the dresses! thanks so much!


----------



## Bridget_in_MD

omg, this post is Amazing!!!! THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR DETAILS!!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Hello everyone...I got a ton of PM's for Ms B's link and I just sent them all out. Some of the common questions/concerns are...

*Are these the same dresses sold at BBB? *Yes, same _exact_ costumes you will buy at WDW and Disneyland. The tags say WDW.

*She doesn't have my size/princess/fairy listed*... No problem. Just email her. That's what I do if I need something. She almost always has every costume/size I need. I have bought costumes, matching shoes & crowns, and even Disney crocs from her! She is our Fairy Godmother!


----------



## jenseib

I Know this has been asked before, but I'm redundant.  LOL!

How long does it usually take for her to get back with you? I think it was Sat when I sent a message to her through ebay, and haven't heard back yet.  Will she directly email me (I did give my email address), or reply through ebay? I know I am so impatient. I jsut want to know wether it wil lbe possible to get one wit hso little time left.  LOL!


----------



## jenseib

Suellen,, I'd let her wear it. last year , Claire wore costumes almost every day all day long.  She loves that stuff though. I always brought a change of clothes though so she could change out if she wanted or needed.


----------



## fitnessmouse

Can you please send me the link for ms B's to get the dresses?
I can't send a pm or email via the board,
Thanks!
email: fitnessmouse*at*yahoo*dot*com


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

fitnessmouse said:


> Can you please send me the link for ms B's to get the dresses?
> I can't send a pm or email via the board,
> Thanks!
> email: fitnessmouse*at*yahoo*dot*com



I PM'ed you.


----------



## LollipopPanda

jenseib said:


> I Know this has been asked before, but I'm redundant.  LOL!
> 
> How long does it usually take for her to get back with you? I think it was Sat when I sent a message to her through ebay, and haven't heard back yet.  Will she directly email me (I did give my email address), or reply through ebay? I know I am so impatient. I jsut want to know wether it wil lbe possible to get one wit hso little time left.  LOL!



I emailed her recently and she got back with me within a few hours.  I paypaled the money to her on Thursday, and my daughter's costume arrived on Monday!   

We ordered the Minnie Mouse dress and ears.  They are soooo adorable!


----------



## jenseib

LollipopPanda said:


> I emailed her recently and she got back with me within a few hours.  I paypaled the money to her on Thursday, and my daughter's costume arrived on Monday!
> 
> We ordered the Minnie Mouse dress and ears.  They are soooo adorable!



Do you have her direct email adress?  If so could you PM it to me? I've still heard nothing back. But She has added more stuff to sell, so I know she's been on ebay. Maybe mine didn't go through?


----------



## 29apr00

Is BBB still at 180 days, or did it change to 90 with ADR's?


----------



## Cdnmom2001

29apr00 said:


> Is BBB still at 180 days, or did it change to 90 with ADR's?




90 days out now


----------



## jenseib

I got the Alice dresses already. I can't beleive how fast they came!
So I thought I would post a few pics of DD modeling it.











I think I'm gonna look for some white bike shorts to wear under it.  if she swirls around in it at the world, everyone is going to know what kind of underwear she is wearing!


----------



## hfdoyle

I need a little advice, I think. LOL

We're headed to WDW in April and a friend suggested we make an appt. for my 5 yo DD at BBB. We did, but they didn't have a time I liked on the day I wanted, so she has one for 8:15am on our last full day. It's also the day we have an ADR at Crystal Palace at 10:30. 

My first question is: would you keep a ressie for the last full day or move it to earlier in the trip? I'm worried that DD might be all set with the whole being away from home for a week thing, and not love it as much if it were one of the first things we did. On the other hand, perhaps this is a nice way to wrap up the week?

The other question is: do you have any strategies for getting there on time/early? We are staying at CSR and not sure how early we need to be up and out. There are 7 of us travelling (My 5 and the inlaws) and I'm thinking maybe they should meet us later at the park.

We aren't doing park hopping, which is too bad because it would be so cool to have a BBB appointment before our ADR for the princess lunch which my DH and I are doing alone with DD since no one else was interested, lol!


----------



## jenseib

I'll give you my experience. Last year I made the appoinment for our last day so she would ride home on the plane all done up. It's a long week for a little one and DD got sick on day 5. (thurs) Her appointment was for Fri AM at the DTD location. I think she got sick from not enough sleep and too much stimulation as she also got sick on the same day the year before.  But she also licked a pole on the bus last year too.   So she was still wanting to do her BBB and we got up and went over. She cried when we got there and we ended up canceling.
This year she keeps talking about wanting to do it now, so we are doing it on our second day at the castle. So hopefully that works out better. In theory waiting to the end sounds the best, so we don't mess it up while swimming and then the family can see it when we get home, but it just worked awful for us.
So you could try for another day or even do it at DTD.  I would NOT bring everyone else with you. It might be too snug for all of you to fit. So jsut meet up with them later.


----------



## joy13

If you are doing the Princess lunch in Norway - why not try Downtown Disney's BBB instead?  You could take a bus to one of the close resorts to Epcot and then enter through the International Gateway.  I have only been to the Castle boutique but I've heard nice things about the DTD one and think we may try that one next time.


----------



## Suellen

Is it safe to assume they only paint the finger nails and not the toenails?  I want to bring my DD for a pedicure with me before we go but I don't want to do it if she is going to have her toes painted at BBB anyway!

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Only finger nails


----------



## Dr. M

Did you hear about the mom who brought her 6 year old son in for a princess package?  She said her son was transgender and insisted he get his long hair done up.   her son had a twin brother who doesn't have gender issues and he got the cool dude look.  I'm tolerant of different lifestyles, but I think this would freak out my kids.  Just being honest.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

My kids (and DH and I) could care less. As long as what others do doesn't harm me it's all good.  Whatever makes them happy!


----------



## kathyfranklin

with Mrs Bs contact info.
Thanks


----------



## LovinPooh

We did this last week, and to our surprise my DD was chosen for a magical moment.  Got to wear a robe and crown and sit in the front window.  I bought the photopass just for the pics from the 'royal photographer' lol.  She really did think she was a princess that day.


----------



## jenseib

Dr. M said:


> Did you hear about the mom who brought her 6 year old son in for a princess package?  She said her son was transgender and insisted he get his long hair done up.   her son had a twin brother who doesn't have gender issues and he got the cool dude look.  I'm tolerant of different lifestyles, but I think this would freak out my kids.  Just being honest.




I don't think it was probably right for the mom to talk about the child being transgender, but my kids wouldn't care either. they may look and they may even laugh about it later, but they would have no clue what it was other than a boy being done up like a girl. The whole transgender thing wouldn't mean a thing to them at a young age. I think if that moms wants to pay for it, then not my problem.  I do think it's weird that a mom would encourage a child of 6 though about being transgender. I'm not sure I would. I wouldn;t discourage it, but I wouldn't go all out with it either and let them make that decision when they were older.


----------



## Harmonysmomma

Maybe I am a "dress" snob. But we always take our own down. I think these dresses are cheap looking, especially for the price. Last year my daughter took her Cinderella dress down, and this year we will take a bell dress. She got so much attention from everyone when she was in her dress.  







Hopefully that works. That will be her dress this year.


----------



## holly2

Thank you for posting these pictures!  I'm new here...really appreciate it!


----------



## joy13

Harmonysmomma said:


> Maybe I am a "dress" snob. But we always take our own down. I think these dresses are cheap looking, especially for the price. Last year my daughter took her Cinderella dress down, and this year we will take a bell dress. She got so much attention from everyone when she was in her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that works. That will be her dress this year.



That's very pretty - did you make it?


----------



## SciGirl

I am going to take my dd to BBB in September and was thinking of doing it at the castle because, well, its the castle. But I have read that DTD is better-or that people like it better. Can anyone give me some advice regarding the 2 locations? I haven't been to either one yet.

(I am either going to book CRT or 1900 Park Fare afterwards.) 

Thanks!!


----------



## ladybugmom

Thanks for posting all of this info!! We are going in May and my oldest dd is soooo excited about going to the BBB!!!


----------



## joy13

We went to the castle and loved it - this was in 9/07.


----------



## ladybugmom

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Hello everyone...I got a ton of PM's for Ms B's link and I just sent them all out. Some of the common questions/concerns are...
> 
> *Are these the same dresses sold at BBB? *Yes, same _exact_ costumes you will buy at WDW and Disneyland. The tags say WDW.
> 
> *She doesn't have my size/princess/fairy listed*... No problem. Just email her. That's what I do if I need something. She almost always has every costume/size I need. I have bought costumes, matching shoes & crowns, and even Disney crocs from her! She is our Fairy Godmother!



Just PM'd you for her info!! TIA!!


----------



## jenseib

Some swear by the castle, whil others swear by DTD.  I think no matter what it should most likely be a very special magical event for DD. We are doing the castle in 2 weeks.  We had an appointment for DTD last year, but DD got sick and we ended up not doing it, but they were very nice there and tried to coax her in, but saw she wasn't going to and didn't push it.  It looked like the castle was jammed packed last year, and that DTD was still able to take walkins.


----------



## mmbloomfield

Please PM me with Ms Bs contact info.

Thank you


----------



## Cdnmom2001

I think I remember seeing that Mrs. B sold crocs as well???? If she does, could someone please send me a pm with the details of how to contact her .

Thanks


----------



## JRoglitz

Who is Ms. B?


----------



## skw444

Cdnmom2001 said:


> I think I remember seeing that Mrs. B sold crocs as well???? If she does, could someone please send me a pm with the details of how to contact her .
> 
> Thanks



I'd love this information too!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

I just sent all of you PM's....if anyone wants the info just PM me. I don't get on this thread every day.   She does sell the Disney Crocs, the WDW costumes and matching accessories. Her buy it nows in her auctions are $29.95! Half of what WDW sells the stuff for! She even has the boy costumes! Ms B is awesome!


----------



## SciGirl

jenseib said:


> Some swear by the castle, whil others swear by DTD.  I think no matter what it should most likely be a very special magical event for DD. We are doing the castle in 2 weeks.  We had an appointment for DTD last year, but DD got sick and we ended up not doing it, but they were very nice there and tried to coax her in, but saw she wasn't going to and didn't push it.  It looked like the castle was jammed packed last year, and that DTD was still able to take walkins.





joy13 said:


> We went to the castle and loved it - this was in 9/07.



Thanks! I am leaning towards castle, just because she does love Cinderella so much, so being in the castle will be extra special.


----------



## Disnini

LollipopPanda said:


> Can someone pm me with Mrs. B's info?
> 
> TIA!



Hi,

Could someone PM me, too, with Mrs. B's info?

Thank you!


----------



## Disnini

LollipopPanda said:


> Can someone pm me with Mrs. B's info?
> 
> TIA!



Hi,

Could someone PM me, too, with Mrs. B's info?

Thank you!


----------



## momtoA&H

I'd like Ms B's info too please.

Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

Does BBB now carry the other Fairy costumes in addition to Tink?


----------



## chcarroll

Just starting to plan another trip.  Can someone PM me with the Mrs. B info too!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I think this thread must keep Mrs B in business lol.


----------



## joy13

Tinkerbelle's Mom said:


> Does BBB now carry the other Fairy costumes in addition to Tink?



Yes, I think it does.


----------



## jenseib

I know, I keep hoping that when I see a new post it will be a new princess picture.  Doesn't seem like anyone goes anymore, or they just don't post!
In about 2 weeks you'll get overload from me!


----------



## joy13

I've posted these on the other thread, but since this thread hasn't had any in awhile, I'll post a few


----------



## SunshineGoober

Thanks for this thread and all of the great photos, everyone. I've been thinking about making an appointment for myself, and now know what to expect!


----------



## AngieBelle

Just for fun...I did the pop princess hairdo on one of my American Girl dolls.


----------



## Disnini

AngieBelle said:


> Just for fun...I did the pop princess hairdo on one of my American Girl dolls.




This is fabulous!   If my daughters ever saw this..........oh boy!  They want to bring their American Girls with them and I am trying to convince them they are better at home!

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## lalapodip

chcarroll said:


> Just starting to plan another trip.  Can someone PM me with the Mrs. B info too!



Please send me this info as well!!  Thank you


----------



## theprince&thepeas

lalapodip said:


> Please send me this info as well!!  Thank you



Can someone send this to me as well? Thanks so very much!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We will be there in 3 weeks so I'll do picture overload too!


----------



## joy13

AngieBelle said:


> Just for fun...I did the pop princess hairdo on one of my American Girl dolls.



That is great!

Since you work at Disney - how does the "My Disney Girl" doll compare?  I know they are the same size, but what about the quality?


----------



## disneyorvegas

chcarroll said:


> Just starting to plan another trip.  Can someone PM me with the Mrs. B info too!



Me too please!!!!!


----------



## GatorLady

Disnini said:


> They want to bring their American Girls with them and I am trying to convince them they are better at home!




Maybe you'll have better luck than I've had!  My DD6 sleeps with her AG doll and has been telling me that she just has to take her with us.  I figured it would be o.k., so now the doll has a Cinderella dress w/accessories (to match DD's) and it's own mouse ears too.


----------



## Disnini

GatorLady said:


> Maybe you'll have better luck than I've had!  My DD6 sleeps with her AG doll and has been telling me that she just has to take her with us.  I figured it would be o.k., so now the doll has a Cinderella dress w/accessories (to match DD's) and it's own mouse ears too.



This is so ironic you sent this tonight!  It made me laugh!  As I was putting the girls to bed tonight we were talking about Disney.   My older DD(7) says she really, really wants to bring her AG doll AND she wants to get her an Ariel dress!  Of course, my younger is bringing her Bitty Baby Doll, she sleeps with hers all the time.  (My older daughter does, too,  but not every night.)  So, of course, I said ok to both of them!     But I told them they may not "match" them with their costumes as they may be hard to find the dresses for their dolls.

Would you please tell me about the costumes and accessories?  Are those the same ones as the My Disney Dolls?   We have a pink princess hat with Minnie Ears that we bought for our dog, but fits her AG doll perfect.... I better put that on my packing list now-LOL

Thank you!


----------



## jzzikamarie

Hello everyone! I'm new here! I read these boards before our recent trip to WDW and they were so helpful...especially this one! We did BBB in MK and had an amazing experience! I need to get up to 10 posts so I can post some of the pics! My question is...could someone send me the info. about Mrs. B's? I would appriciate it! My daughter picked the Jasmine costume and is already in need of a new one! She literally wears it everyday!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## jzzikamarie

I learned so much from this site before our appointment, and I wanted to share my BBB experience/pics with you! (I hope I do this right...since I'm new I may need help!)   

Our appointment was on 2-22-09 at MK. This was my daughter's fourth birthday and her first time to Disney! My daughter was so excited when she walked back to the changing room and opened the curtain to see her Jasmine costume, her favorite! I was just going for the middle package at first, but once she got the park and saw Jasmine's outfit, she had to have it! We ended up going for the full package...she only turns 4 once, right???  Seeing the excitement on her face though, made worth it to me! She had decided on the "princess bun". Her hair is rather short and I was afraid they wouldn't be able to do it, but they did thanks to tons of hairspray and gel. Our FGMIT was Hilary, and she was WONDERFUL! My daughter held completely still...she didn't want to mess up her hair/make-up/freshly painted nails!
Once it was over, we walked all over the park and rode everything. I was surprised how well her hair stayed because of how rough she was with it. A few strays fell down here and there, but I had a bottle of water with me and I would just put water in my hand and slick it back up. It stayed thanks to all the product in her hair. If you have a little one or anyone for that matter who likes to dress up, you can't go wrong with this place...it's a MUST DO!

Anyway, here are just some of my many pics...

Her before pic...






In the dressing room. (A good shot of her hair length too.)





She was soooo excited!





Seeing herself as Jasmine for the first time...





Our FGMIT, Hilary...she was great!





Her after pic...





She got it all pulled up! (I love the Mickey clip!)





Showing off!





Meeting Jasmine and Aladdin!





It held all night!





Crazy morning hair! I brushed it and washed it twice. It all came out minus a little pixie dust!





If you have the chance to go, DO IT! I hope you have as much fun as we did!


----------



## jenseib

Great pictures!
I have a feeling that the night we do it, DD will want to swim, since we will have an earlier night!  Oh well, I'll get lots of pictures before she gets it wet!  LOL!


----------



## jzzikamarie

Thank you!
That's pretty much how I was with my daughter...just let me get the prof. pics then I don't care if it gets messed up. I was just suprised at how well it did stay though since her hair is short.


----------



## GatorLady

Disnini said:


> This is so ironic you sent this tonight!  It made me laugh!  As I was putting the girls to bed tonight we were talking about Disney.   My older DD(7) says she really, really wants to bring her AG doll AND she wants to get her an Ariel dress!  Of course, my younger is bringing her Bitty Baby Doll, she sleeps with hers all the time.  (My older daughter does, too,  but not every night.)  So, of course, I said ok to both of them!     But I told them they may not "match" them with their costumes as they may be hard to find the dresses for their dolls.
> 
> Would you please tell me about the costumes and accessories?  Are those the same ones as the My Disney Dolls?   We have a pink princess hat with Minnie Ears that we bought for our dog, but fits her AG doll perfect.... I better put that on my packing list now-LOL
> 
> Thank you!



Hi!  I bought the Cinderella outfit (which was a dress, a little black choker and some blue ribbon to make a hair band) new from a seller on ebay.  I bought some silver shoes and a more solid headband from another seller.  The ears came with a pink terry warm-up suit w/matching sneakers, autograph book and princess crown hair clips gently used for someone that had a Disney My Girl doll.  

There were several different people who were selling princesses dresses to fit AG dolls and there were also people selling some new in box Disney My Girl princess outfits.

My DD doesn't know I have these outfits, I will surprise her by dressing the doll the night before we leave.


----------



## Megkel

I'm not sure if anyone knows or has seen (I will try to add pictures) the ballerina princess dresses being sold at the Disney store. I love these dresses they are too cute! I wanted to do the package at BBB with everything included (especially the pictures that I can put on our photopass cd) however I'm not sure I would really be happy with the dress now that I have seen these ones. Does anyone know if these dresses are an option at BBB? I am just wondering if I should just bring the dress myself and the shoes since they are really cute too!

I couldn't figure out how to add the pictures, but here is the link 
http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1241294_-1_57493


Thanks everyone!


----------



## CharacterFan

Megkel said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows or has seen (I will try to add pictures) the ballerina princess dresses being sold at the Disney store. I love these dresses they are too cute! I wanted to do the package at BBB with everything included (especially the pictures that I can put on our photopass cd) however I'm not sure I would really be happy with the dress now that I have seen these ones. Does anyone know if these dresses are an option at BBB? I am just wondering if I should just bring the dress myself and the shoes since they are really cute too!
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to add the pictures, but here is the link
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1241294_-1_57493
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Those dresses aren't at WDW, but you can still have the pictures taken and added to the photopass without buying the largest package. The photos are free and they either scan your photopass card or give you a new one, (I don't remember which)


----------



## budmonster

Megkel said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows or has seen (I will try to add pictures) the ballerina princess dresses being sold at the Disney store. I love these dresses they are too cute! I wanted to do the package at BBB with everything included (especially the pictures that I can put on our photopass cd) however I'm not sure I would really be happy with the dress now that I have seen these ones. Does anyone know if these dresses are an option at BBB? I am just wondering if I should just bring the dress myself and the shoes since they are really cute too!
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to add the pictures, but here is the link
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1241294_-1_57493
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!




I bought this one for my DD10 a couple weeks ago and ended up sending it back, when she tried it on the collar sat awkward and the crinlin underneath was itchy. I going to take her to one of the Disney stores to see if maybe one of the other styler fits better.


----------



## Megkel

budmonster said:


> I bought this one for my DD10 a couple weeks ago and ended up sending it back, when she tried it on the collar sat awkward and the crinlin underneath was itchy. I going to take her to one of the Disney stores to see if maybe one of the other styler fits better.



Oh wow thanks for the heads up! These are so cute! My daughter loves Sleeping Beauty but wouldn't mind any of them. I personally think the Tinkerbell one is the cutest however she my daughter doesn't want to dress like her since she is not a princess!


----------



## Megkel

CharacterFan said:


> Those dresses aren't at WDW, but you can still have the pictures taken and added to the photopass without buying the largest package. The photos are free and they either scan your photopass card or give you a new one, (I don't remember which)



Thanks for the information. I thought I would have to buy a print package which I didn't want to do since we already have the cd. I think I might just do the hair package and bring the dress. I have heard that the other dresses are too hot so I though this would be perfect for that Florida weather.


----------



## jenseib

Megkel said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows or has seen (I will try to add pictures) the ballerina princess dresses being sold at the Disney store. I love these dresses they are too cute! I wanted to do the package at BBB with everything included (especially the pictures that I can put on our photopass cd) however I'm not sure I would really be happy with the dress now that I have seen these ones. Does anyone know if these dresses are an option at BBB? I am just wondering if I should just bring the dress myself and the shoes since they are really cute too!
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to add the pictures, but here is the link
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1241294_-1_57493
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Have you looked at them in the store yet? I didn't think they looked all that great. I also thought I heard someone say they got like a body suit too, and snap at the crotch.
I never looked closely at them at the store though, since I really didn't think they looked all that great. They look better online. But that could be just my opinion.
Also the delux dresses are not on sale at our store, and they had Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty and the red Belle. We bought the red Belle, and it is pretty, but I liked the Cinderella alot better, but since we own a Cindy dress already I didn't get that one.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Does anyone know how the sizing runs? I want to order them from ebay for my girls. Disney sizing runs all over the place I've found and I wonder if the dresses run small or big? We have some non disney dresses from the mall and target and they fit right to size but I know disney is different. Thanks for any help!

If it matters any, I have a petite 5 year old and a 7 year old that is in 6x-7.


----------



## jenseib

I think the sizing is all over the board. I think Disney store runs small. I think the dresses from the wrold run pretty right on. But there are other dresses from ebay and I don't know where there source is. Some say from Disney world, when I know for a fact they are from the store. I didn't follow my own rule this year, but when in doubt order bigger. The dress we got is just right, but DD won't be able to wear it very long. Also I got the Alice dress from Disney world (through Mrs B) and it fits, but I wish I would've gotten the next size to fit her longer.


----------



## AnnaLeeB

I bought the Cinderella ballerina dress at the Disney Store for my five year old and she looked stunning in it! It is a beautiful costume, and it seemed more practical for her to wear an outfit like this while walking around the Magic Kingdom than a long gown. 

Unfortunately, she hated it; she really just prefers the regular long Princess dresses. When I snapped the bodysuit she said she felt like she was wearing a diaper. I don't know why it was an issue since she's worn a bodysuit in dance class without any problem. So I'll be returning it.


----------



## jenseib

It's the snapping in the crotch!  I hate it too. I used to have several when they were in style years ago, and half the time I never snapped the crotch!


----------



## joy13

jenseib said:


> It's the snapping in the crotch!  I hate it too. I used to have several when they were in style years ago, and half the time I never snapped the crotch!



LOL - remember those body suits!  What a pain those were at the bar


----------



## jenseib

joy13 said:


> LOL - remember those body suits!  What a pain those were at the bar




LOL!    Thats exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Megkel

If they snap up on the bottom I guess I will have to pass them up  Although my daughter has been potty trained for awhile now but I still would have to snap her out and up everytime she had to go. Man too cute I hate that they are not as great as I think they are! Maybe if I can catch them on sale I can reason cutting the bottom off. Thanks to all you ladies for the info you guys are awesome, I am so glad I asked!


----------



## tobeydog

Could someone send me Mrs. B's contact info?  I just joined so I'm not able to PM OneTreeHillAddict 

thanks so much!


----------



## Disnini

GatorLady said:


> Hi!  I bought the Cinderella outfit (which was a dress, a little black choker and some blue ribbon to make a hair band) new from a seller on ebay.  I bought some silver shoes and a more solid headband from another seller.  The ears came with a pink terry warm-up suit w/matching sneakers, autograph book and princess crown hair clips gently used for someone that had a Disney My Girl doll.
> 
> There were several different people who were selling princesses dresses to fit AG dolls and there were also people selling some new in box Disney My Girl princess outfits.
> 
> My DD doesn't know I have these outfits, I will surprise her by dressing the doll the night before we leave.



Great minds think a like    I'll be doing some research now-I'd love to surprise them while we are there!  Thank you so very much!


----------



## AngieBelle

joy13 said:


> That is great!
> 
> Since you work at Disney - how does the "My Disney Girl" doll compare?  I know they are the same size, but what about the quality?





I do like the princess dresses that they sell for the My Disney Girl- I have the Ariel, Cinderella, Snow White, and Aurora dresses, and they fit my American Girls quite nicely.

As for the dolls themselves...admittedly, I'm biased, but I think the My Disney Girls are junk compared to real AG dolls.  The vinyl feels cheaper, the hair is rooted rather than a wig and the quality of the hair is poor and does not hold up well to brushing and stying the way AG wigs do. 

I have seen girls bring their AGs into the BBB before- it's so cute!  I- of course- go nuts when I see them.  And all my co-workers know I love them and I get several pointing them out to me when a girl brings one in.  I have also had the girls up at the front deliberately send a girl with an AG to my chair.

A tip if you are going to bring an AG to the park- you might want to rent a locker if you aren't using a stroller: they get heavy after a while!  I take them around the park just for fun sometimes to take pictures, and eventually my arm starts hurting.  

Here are my AGs dressed for Halloween last October- there are several Disney costumes among them including My Disney Girl Cinderella dress, Disney Sweethearts (an old Disney Store line) Tink and Jasmine, and a Build-a-Bear Jessie.




(Yes, I have 14 AGs...but I started getting them when I was 9!)

This is Hannah Rose- a modern AG I named- at Chef Mickey's dressed as Minnie Mouse.  (Disney Sweethearts dress)





Julie at Space Mt





Julie at Hoop Dee Doo





Ruthie modeling the My Disney Girl Snow White dress





I took Samantha with me to the Norway princess dinner- my mom made her Belle dress, and I did my own hair.





Felicity and Emily in 2 different Ariel costumes





2 years ago I had a Disney princess birthday party with my friends.  (These costumes are all mine.)















Ok...I'm getting carried away- didn't mean to hijack the thread!


----------



## joy13

Those wanting Mrs. B's info, it is posted on page 36, post 530 of this thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&page=36


Angiebelle - thanks for sharing those pictures - how fun is that!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the info on the dolls too - I had heard that about the hair as well.  You sure have found the perfect job haven't you


----------



## Disnini

AngieBelle said:


> I do like the princess dresses that they sell for the My Disney Girl- I have the Ariel, Cinderella, Snow White, and Aurora dresses, and they fit my American Girls quite nicely.
> 
> I have seen girls bring their AGs into the BBB before- it's so cute!  I- of course- go nuts when I see them.  And all my co-workers know I love them and I get several pointing them out to me when a girl brings one in.  I have also had the girls up at the front deliberately send a girl with an AG to my chair.
> 
> Here are my AGs dressed for Halloween last October- there are several Disney costumes among them including My Disney Girl Cinderella dress, Disney Sweethearts (an old Disney Store line) Tink and Jasmine, and a Build-a-Bear Jessie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felicity and Emily in 2 different Ariel costumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing!  Life is meant to be enjoyed and you are a perfect example!  It is wonderful to see someone so happy!  You are an inspiration!
> 
> I appreciate the infor on the dolls and these are perfect to see. Are there two different Ariel dresses available?  Where can we get them?
> 
> Thank you again for sharing!


----------



## jenseib

tobeydog said:


> Could someone send me Mrs. B's contact info?  I just joined so I'm not able to PM OneTreeHillAddict
> 
> thanks so much!



You'll need to get more posts before anyone can PM you as well.


----------



## SallyDuck

I tried to scan through most of this thread for the answer, so I apologize if this has already been addressed...
But - if you're doing the package that inc the dress, do you have to arrive early to allow time for picking it out and trying it on?


----------



## jenseib

No, it's part of the appointment. But if you think you DD will be picky, you may want to show her some of the dresses in the gift shops prior, so she has an idea of what  she wants. Usually my idea, and DD's are never the same.  LOL!


----------



## SallyDuck

thanks!!


----------



## Daddee

Thank you for all the info & pics in this thread. I was leaning against doing this with my DD. but after this thread how could I say no?? 
Im even doing the Cool Dude for myself. 

I was able to get a early afternoon timeslot.


----------



## joy13

Daddee said:


> Thank you for all the info & pics in this thread. I was leaning against doing this with my DD. but after this thread how could I say no??
> Im even doing the Cool Dude for myself.
> 
> I was able to get a early afternoon timeslot.



Talk about the best Dad ever   Have a great time and please post pictures when you get back


----------



## monkeybug

We have reservations for BBB in DTD at 11am and then we are going to CRT at 1:15. If I take the boat from DTD to our resort (POR) and then take a bus to the MK will I have enough time? We could also drive as we will have a car, would that be any quicker? TIA!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

jenseib said:


> I think the sizing is all over the board. I think Disney store runs small. I think the dresses from the wrold run pretty right on. But there are other dresses from ebay and I don't know where there source is. Some say from Disney world, when I know for a fact they are from the store. I didn't follow my own rule this year, but when in doubt order bigger. The dress we got is just right, but DD won't be able to wear it very long. Also I got the Alice dress from Disney world (through Mrs B) and it fits, but I wish I would've gotten the next size to fit her longer.



I intend to order from Mrs B so I will go with the right size or just up a bit then. Thank you very much .


----------



## AngieBelle

Disnini said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!  Life is meant to be enjoyed and you are a perfect example!  It is wonderful to see someone so happy!  You are an inspiration!
> 
> I appreciate the infor on the dolls and these are perfect to see. Are there two different Ariel dresses available?  Where can we get them?
> 
> Thank you again for sharing!



The one on the left is the My Disney Girl dress from the parks which I *think* is still available.  The one on the right is the long discontintued Disney Sweathearts line from the Disney Store.

Glad you enjoyed the pics!  AGs are my passion...well, besides Disney that is.


----------



## Disnini

Thank you, again!!  Do you know approximately how much these My Disney outfits retail for?

I can't wait for our upcoming trip!  My one DD is celebrating her 5th birthday....so we'll be at the BBB (probably with our AG dolls-LOL)

Thanks again!!


----------



## Sav&Seb

Does anyone know if I can use my Birthday Fun Card for dd's BBB appt.?  

I know that the card is accpeted there, but I was wondering if I could use my card for her.  I would love to celebrate my b-day by watching her have this experience.  We've done it in the past and really love it!


----------



## AngieBelle

Disnini said:


> Thank you, again!!  Do you know approximately how much these My Disney outfits retail for?
> 
> I can't wait for our upcoming trip!  My one DD is celebrating her 5th birthday....so we'll be at the BBB (probably with our AG dolls-LOL)
> 
> Thanks again!!




I think the outfits for the dolls sell for $25.


----------



## lalapodip

joy13 said:


> Those wanting Mrs. B's info, it is posted on page 36, post 530 of this thread...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&page=36
> 
> 
> Angiebelle - thanks for sharing those pictures - how fun is that!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the info on the dolls too - I had heard that about the hair as well.  You sure have found the perfect job haven't you



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Sav&Seb said:


> Does anyone know if I can use my Birthday Fun Card for dd's BBB appt.?
> 
> I know that the card is accpeted there, but I was wondering if I could use my card for her.  I would love to celebrate my b-day by watching her have this experience.  We've done it in the past and really love it!



If you are certain they take it I don't think it matters if it's your card or her's, you are paying either way. They bday fun card doesn't have a name or anything on it so I doubt they would even know it's not her bday money.


----------



## lilyfrog73

I made our BBB appointment as well as snuck in a Cool Dude for DH. He has no idea. After talking about the trip with DD and showing her pics, my DH was like "there's no way I would do that so don't even think about it". Both appts are under the same reservation #. Can I call and cancel this without them cancelling DD's appt or can we just not do it when we get there? I don't want to be charged for it.


----------



## jenseib

I thnk so, but you probably should call for sure and cancel.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

silly question but does the photo folder only come with the largest package?  Can it be purchased separately?


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

Okay, I'm sorry but this is going to be such a redundant question, but who is Mrs. B, and how do I get some info on her?


----------



## joy13

MinniesYooHoo said:


> Okay, I'm sorry but this is going to be such a redundant question, but who is Mrs. B, and how do I get some info on her?




Those wanting Mrs. B's info, it is posted on page 36, post 530 of this thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....893384&page=36


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

What time does Exposition Hall (is that right?) open for pictures in the morning?


----------



## Disnini

jenseib said:


> I really didn't like that one.  And we need a new dress like a hole in my head.  LOL! DD wasn't even all that impressed with it either till the ladies working started oohing and awwing. It should arrive tomorrow, so I'll flip it inside out and upside down for a few days and see how it lays.  But I still then have the dilema of wether to go a size bigger and have it altered. I just can't beleive the difference in size. The 4 is several inches off the floor and the 5/6 drags. I don't think I could even pin it up with all the tulle stuff under it.
> This is the dress we got.
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1238277_-1_57493
> The cinderella one is much prettier in person. I wonder if they will let me trade for that one?  But again, I don't really need that either.  LOL!  But we are having dinner with Cinderella that day too.
> Need suggestions!!  LOL!
> This is the cinderella one.
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1237187_-1_57493



Hi, I am a little late joining this "conversation"   but I did want to see what you have decided.   My mom picked up the same deluxe Cinderella dress for my soon to be 5 year old.  I am afraid it may be big on her, as well, as it fits my other daughter (who just turned 7).  However, I am afraid the 4 would be too small and such.   My other concern is will my little one say it is too heavy?

We haven't given it to her yet, as we are waiting for her birthday....

I hope you have a really, really, really magical trip!


----------



## pilesoflaundry

In one of the post someone mentioned you can buy the stuff at the gift shops. Which gift shops sell the tiara and the mickey clip, I want a few extras. Thank you!


----------



## MinniesYooHoo

Disnini said:


> Hi, I am a little late joining this "conversation"   but I did want to see what you have decided.   My mom picked up the same deluxe Cinderella dress for my soon to be 5 year old.  I am afraid it may be big on her, as well, as it fits my other daughter (who just turned 7).  However, I am afraid the 4 would be too small and such.   My other concern is will my little one say it is too heavy?
> 
> We haven't given it to her yet, as we are waiting for her birthday....
> 
> I hope you have a really, really, really magical trip!



Hi. My mother bought DD the same Deluxe Cinderella dress for DD. She will be 4 in May. We got her a sixe 4 and I couldn't ask for a better fit. It looks gorgeous on her!


----------



## Disnini

MinniesYooHoo said:


> Hi. My mother bought DD the same Deluxe Cinderella dress for DD. She will be 4 in May. We got her a sixe 4 and I couldn't ask for a better fit. It looks gorgeous on her!



It is a magnificent dress!!  Does she think it's too heavy?  And it isn't itchy like the others?   Thanks so much!


----------



## momof1princess

i have a question also...my DD had very long hair and had it cut off just above her shoulders about 5-6 weeks ago. it is VERY thick and seems to be in about 3 different layers-should i cancel her BBB appointment? i don't want the FGIT to rip her own hair out in frustration b/c my daughter's hair is too short/layered to work with.


----------



## ILIKEWDW

Hi,

I have a question, I have three daughters that want to do the appoinment, and DSister will take her two daughters too.

So, they will be five girls, all of them will take the medium package.

Could you suggest me the best time to make the reservation, I would like the less crowded hour,  I must mention we will go on September (low season).

I also would like to know if I make the ressie for the 5 girls could I expect for them to get make-up and hair done at the same time or should they take them one by one.

I would like to know that to calculate the time it will take to us for the five to be pixie dusted......

Thanks


----------



## AngieBelle

momof1princess said:


> i have a question also...my DD had very long hair and had it cut off just above her shoulders about 5-6 weeks ago. it is VERY thick and seems to be in about 3 different layers-should i cancel her BBB appointment? i don't want the FGIT to rip her own hair out in frustration b/c my daughter's hair is too short/layered to work with.



Well, the fairytale bun might be the biggest challenge if she wants that one, but the Disney Diva shouldn't be too much trouble at all....and even the pop can be done.  Don't worry about it- the FGiTs have seen it all!


----------



## AngieBelle

ILIKEWDW said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question, I have three daughters that want to do the appoinment, and DSister will take her two daughters too.
> 
> So, they will be five girls, all of them will take the medium package.
> 
> Could you suggest me the best time to make the reservation, I would like the less crowded hour,  I must mention we will go on September (low season).
> 
> I also would like to know if I make the ressie for the 5 girls could I expect for them to get make-up and hair done at the same time or should they take them one by one.
> 
> I would like to know that to calculate the time it will take to us for the five to be pixie dusted......
> 
> Thanks



Well, the least likely time for the BBB to be running late is right at opening- 8am.  The rest of the day is a gamble...there isn't really a set pattern.  Some days, everything is running smooth as silk all day.  Others not so much.  It depends on who is working that day, if guests are running late, and the biggest package sometimes backs things up if there are a lot of them because people are waiting on dressing rooms.

If you book them at the same time, and the boutique is running right on time, then all 5 should be seated right around the same time if not at the exact moment- but it's always going to be a gamble.  I'd allow at least an hour just to be safe.


----------



## AngieBelle

Funny quote from yesterday (overheard)

FGIT: Princess, what do you like to do?

Princess: I like to paint

FGIT: What do you paint?  Do you paint people and animals?

Princess: No!  I don't paint people and animals!

FGIT: Then what do you paint?

Princess: Paper!


----------



## LollipopPanda

momof1princess said:


> i have a question also...my DD had very long hair and had it cut off just above her shoulders about 5-6 weeks ago. it is VERY thick and seems to be in about 3 different layers-should i cancel her BBB appointment? i don't want the FGIT to rip her own hair out in frustration b/c my daughter's hair is too short/layered to work with.




DD has a short chin-length bob, and she has an appointment on March 24th.  I'll post pictures of what they are able to do.  I am thinking that they will only get the sides up.  But DD will be thrilled just to have the tiara.  
 

But your daughter's hair should be fine if it is close to her shoulders.


----------



## smurfie

My daughter will be 2-3 weeks shy of being 3 and able to do BBB.  Sooo I bought a bunch of glittery stuff to do her hair and makeup myself.  Lipgloss, body loton, hair gerl.  All glittery.  She will wear a Belle costume to Akershus and I just bought a beautiful botique (yet not badly priced) cinderella costume for  Park Fare.  I can't wait to see her all done up.  (I just need to get one of those crowns at a store in the mal to complete her Cinderella look).  

Once I get her Cinderella dress i'll put them both on her and take pics.


----------



## Pixieflip

joy13 said:


> Those wanting Mrs. B's info, it is posted on page 36, post 530 of this thread...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1893384&page=36



I cannot find her on ebay. Did she close her store?  Am i doing something wrong?  Could someone please confirm or help?   

Thanks!


----------



## merryweather20

Pixieflip said:


> I cannot find her on ebay. Did she close her store?  Am i doing something wrong?  Could someone please confirm or help?
> 
> Thanks!



I hadn't seen this costume before!  If you click on "View seller's other items"  she only has a couple things up.
http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-FAWN-FAI...ryZ35841QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## momof1princess

LollipopPanda said:


> DD has a short chin-length bob, and she has an appointment on March 24th.  I'll post pictures of what they are able to do.  I am thinking that they will only get the sides up.  But DD will be thrilled just to have the tiara.
> 
> 
> But your daughter's hair should be fine if it is close to her shoulders.



thanks  i look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## joy13

merryweather20 said:


> I hadn't seen this costume before!  If you click on "View seller's other items"  she only has a couple things up.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-FAWN-FAI...ryZ35841QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That's her   If she doesn't have what you want - just contact her under one of her auctions and let her know what you are looking for.


----------



## jenseib

Disnini said:


> Hi, I am a little late joining this "conversation"   but I did want to see what you have decided.   My mom picked up the same deluxe Cinderella dress for my soon to be 5 year old.  I am afraid it may be big on her, as well, as it fits my other daughter (who just turned 7).  However, I am afraid the 4 would be too small and such.   My other concern is will my little one say it is too heavy?
> 
> We haven't given it to her yet, as we are waiting for her birthday....
> 
> I hope you have a really, really, really magical trip!



I ended up keeping the Deluxe Belle dress. (I'll be posting pics in a few days) It is heavy, but that never bothered DD. She loved swirling in it. She loves dresses though, so some other kids may not like it or find it itchy.
She did say she was hot later in the day, but she wanted to go swimming, so no matter what she was wearing, she would've been hot. LOL!
I kept the 4. The next size was just too long and I would've had to have it altered. This fit fine, but won't last a long time. I got a ton of compliments on it (well she did) and we were asked over and over where we got it. One girl started cryuing at BBB becuase that was the dress she wanted, and of course they don't stock it.



Pixieflip said:


> I cannot find her on ebay. Did she close her store?  Am i doing something wrong?  Could someone please confirm or help?
> 
> Thanks!



I sometimes have problems finding her by username too. I don;t know why, maybe I'm doing something wrong.  LOL!


----------



## Disnini

jenseib said:


> I ended up keeping the Deluxe Belle dress. (I'll be posting pics in a few days) It is heavy, but that never bothered DD. She loved swirling in it. She loves dresses though, so some other kids may not like it or find it itchy.
> She did say she was hot later in the day, but she wanted to go swimming, so no matter what she was wearing, she would've been hot. LOL!
> I kept the 4. The next size was just too long and I would've had to have it altered. This fit fine, but won't last a long time. I got a ton of compliments on it (well she did) and we were asked over and over where we got it. One girl started cryuing at BBB becuase that was the dress she wanted, and of course they don't stock it.
> 
> That is so wonderful!!!  She must have looked and felt like such a princess
> 
> Thank you so much for the feedback!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

AngieBelle, I would have PM'd you this question, but I thought it might me of interest to others, so...

Last May we did BBB at MK and had a wonderful FGIT named Rhonda (see pic below).  Do you know if she is still there?  If so, is there a way to request her?

Thanks!


----------



## AngieBelle

desparatelydisney said:


> AngieBelle, I would have PM'd you this question, but I thought it might me of interest to others, so...
> 
> Last May we did BBB at MK and had a wonderful FGIT named Rhonda (see pic below).  Do you know if she is still there?  If so, is there a way to request her?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes!  She's still there!  She is really fun to work with.  

All I can suggest is to ask about her when you check in, although there's no guarentee.


----------



## desparatelydisney

AngieBelle said:


> Yes!  She's still there!  She is really fun to work with.
> 
> All I can suggest is to ask about her when you check in, although there's no guarentee.



Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

My daughter loves Rosetta. Does anyone know if there is a Rosetta costume and if it comes in an xxs (2/3?) Thanks.


----------



## mirandag819

jenseib said:


> Have you looked at them in the store yet? I didn't think they looked all that great. I also thought I heard someone say they got like a body suit too, and snap at the crotch.
> I never looked closely at them at the store though, since I really didn't think they looked all that great. They look better online. But that could be just my opinion.
> Also the delux dresses are not on sale at our store, and they had Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty and the red Belle. We bought the red Belle, and it is pretty, but I liked the Cinderella alot better, but since we own a Cindy dress already I didn't get that one.



I actually really like the Belle one....... we didnt even snap the body suit part, but she was wearing tights so we tucked it in. Long story short I was dumb and made the mistake of showing DD pics from this thread and telling her we would go for her bday in August.....well she started waking me up at 3 am every morning for a week an a half fully dressed telling me she was ready to go to the BBB! For the sake of my sleep I took her to a "faux" BBB. We went to the Disney store and picked the dress and then went to the sears hair salon and photo studio. They were so great and really played along. Anyhow.... here is a pic of my DD in the new dresses, I thought it looks good and she still wants to wear it daily.


----------



## madfelice

Tarheel girl 1975 said:


> My daughter loves Rosetta. Does anyone know if there is a Rosetta costume and if it comes in an xxs (2/3?) Thanks.



Yes there is but I think it is only at gift shops and DTD.


----------



## Maroon

I ordered 3 dresses from Mrs.


----------



## spleen

I apologize for cluttering this thread with more requests for Mrs. B's info but unfortunately, since I have no post count, I can't send PMs.  Can somebody PM me this information on how to contact her?  It would be greatly appreciated!  thanks in advance!


----------



## Chavaleh

We're headed down to WDW next week and my father made my 9 year old daughter a beautiful Cinderella dress to wear to dinner at CRT. It's all a surprise, the trip, the meal, alll of it so she hasn't been able to try on the dress or more importantly the shoes he ordered for her which are clear with glitter and blue light up heels. He was only able to get a size 1 and she usually wears a 1.5. Can you buy shoes/accessories in the BBB without an appointment, has anyone seen similar shoes there and do they carry larger sizes like 1.5 or 2s? Dad is worried she'll be traumatized if Cinderella's slipper does not fit.  I said we could just trim her toes down to size. He wasn't amused.  

Also, is there any chance at all of being able to get a last minute appointment to BBB once we get down there?


----------



## CharacterFan

Chavaleh said:


> We're headed down to WDW next week and my father made my 9 year old daughter a beautiful Cinderella dress to wear to dinner at CRT. It's all a surprise, the trip, the meal, alll of it so she hasn't been able to try on the dress or more importantly the shoes he ordered for her which are clear with glitter and blue light up heels. He was only able to get a size 1 and she usually wears a 1.5. Can you buy shoes/accessories in the BBB without an appointment, has anyone seen similar shoes there and do they carry larger sizes like 1.5 or 2s? Dad is worried she'll be traumatized if Cinderella's slipper does not fit.  I said we could just trim her toes down to size. He wasn't amused.
> 
> Also, is there any chance at all of being able to get a last minute appointment to BBB once we get down there?



You can buy the same princess accessories at several stores in the Magic Kingdom, 1 in the Emporium and Tinkerbelle's Treasures in Fantasyland (unless they changed this around).  As for a Last Minute, the cancellation policy is 24 hours I think, so you could try calling the day or two before to see if something opens up.


----------



## jenseib

Try getting an appointment at DTD too.  They usually have more availability.


----------



## OneBoyOneGirl

Can I get Ms B's info?  Thank You


----------



## jenseib

OneBoyOneGirl said:


> Can I get Ms B's info?  Thank You




http://www.disboards.com/showthread....893384&page=36


----------



## spleen

Thank you!  Unfortunately, the link you provided didn't work but it gave me an idea as to where to look.  I would post the correct link but once again, because of a lack of post count, I can't.  Essentially, it's page 36 of this thread.


----------



## Proud Newfie

OneBoyOneGirl said:


> Can I get Ms B's info?  Thank You





spleen said:


> I apologize for cluttering this thread with more requests for Mrs. B's info but unfortunately, since I have no post count, I can't send PMs.  Can somebody PM me this information on how to contact her?  It would be greatly appreciated!  thanks in advance!



here is her link on eBay

http://myworld.ebay.com/wantsnneeds4u/


----------



## dtripli

Hi Everyone

I have a question, and please forgive me if it has been answered a hundred times before.  When you get the $40 and $50 packages that include the hairstyle; does that include a crown?  And can you tell my the phone number to make ressies at Mk?


----------



## jenseib

spleen said:


> Thank you!  Unfortunately, the link you provided didn't work but it gave me an idea as to where to look.  I would post the correct link but once again, because of a lack of post count, I can't.  Essentially, it's page 36 of this thread.



I wonder why it didn't work I copied it from here, oh well, the info is on page 36.

The crewon is included in the bun style, any other style you have to by the small crown.  The big ones that are princess appropriate cost no matter what style you get. We bought a Belle one and I beleive it was $15.00


----------



## joy13

desparatelydisney said:


> AngieBelle, I would have PM'd you this question, but I thought it might me of interest to others, so...
> 
> Last May we did BBB at MK and had a wonderful FGIT named Rhonda (see pic below).  Do you know if she is still there?  If so, is there a way to request her?
> 
> Thanks!




We had Rhonda too in 2007 -  she was wonderful!!!


----------



## jenseib

I wish we had her. She looked liek fun. She was there last week.   WE had Lauren. She was fine, but not as peppy as ome of the others. I also noticed she hardly used any gel on DD's hair. Some might htink great, but I knew DD's hair wouldn't last long without much. And it didn't. She had it done on Monday afternoon, and Wed it was all falling out. I washed her hair that day, but she wanted it back in ,so I redid it using alot more gel, and it stayed. We took it out Sunday morning (at home)  when I MADE her get her hair wash.  There were lots of tears over it.
Anyone know the best way to clean the extension and have it look decent. Ours looks like a teased rat right now. LOL! I was thinking of washing it, then putting conditioner on it and hoping it would smooth it out some?


----------



## madfelice

jenseib said:


> I wish we had her. She looked liek fun. She was there last week.   WE had Lauren. She was fine, but not as peppy as ome of the others. I also noticed she hardly used any gel on DD's hair. Some might htink great, but I knew DD's hair wouldn't last long without much. And it didn't. She had it done on Monday afternoon, and Wed it was all falling out. I washed her hair that day, but she wanted it back in ,so I redid it using alot more gel, and it stayed. We took it out Sunday morning (at home)  when I MADE her get her hair wash.  There were lots of tears over it.
> Anyone know the best way to clean the extension and have it look decent. Ours looks like a teased rat right now. LOL! I was thinking of washing it, then putting conditioner on it and hoping it would smooth it out some?



I just combed it out carefully and put it in curlers for a couple of days, LOL!


----------



## jenseib

I won't be able to comb out the long stuff without washing it and conditioning, I think. Not sure even then. She swam nightly with it, but I did try to pin it up. But she still got it wet.


----------



## rk5798

Sorry if this has been asked before but my dd wants to be turned into Tinkerbell and I was wondering what kind of hair they might do for her.  I don't really want it pulled back so tight but it is that usually the only way they do it.  Tink's hair looks so soft and wispy and I just can't imagine seeing it pulled back so tight on dd.  If anyone has pictures of your lo's as Tink, I would love to see them.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jenseib

rk5798 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but my dd wants to be turned into Tinkerbell and I was wondering what kind of hair they might do for her.  I don't really want it pulled back so tight but it is that usually the only way they do it.  Tink's hair looks so soft and wispy and I just can't imagine seeing it pulled back so tight on dd.  If anyone has pictures of your lo's as Tink, I would love to see them.  Any suggestions?



They only do the 3 hair styles.  So you have to chose one of those. I even asked if the one we got could not be turned into the bubble look (the Diva) like I see all the others, and just left spikey and the girl said no. She siad they weren;t allowed to differe at all.  When we left, I pulled it apart a bit, and by the next day I had it looking like how I wanted it.  LOL!


----------



## AnnetteF

Just thought I would let everyone know here, we just got back on Thursday night, but I noticed on Wednesday that all of the princess dresses were on sale for $49.95 in all the shops. 

I'm not sure what affect this has on the prices at BBB, if any, but I just thought someone might be able to use the info. I wonder if this means they are going to get all new styles of princess dresses. 

My DD5 went to BBB on Saturday 3/14. She had her heart set on the white wedding dress. Unfortunately, the smallest size they had was a medium, which was a little bit big on her, but she begged and we took it anyway. I had asked the FGIT if they could get one from one of the other stores, and she said that BBB always has the full inventory that is available. She said if they don't have it, no other store on property would have it. 

Seeing the princess dresses on sale now makes me wonder if they are all getting updated and that was the last of the white dress.


----------



## jenseib

All the toys were on sale when we were there, and I was told they would be for the whole month of March. (35% off) I am assuming the economy is why. One CM told me they never offer sales like that too often, and all the CM's were even taking advantage of the sales. I doubt they would go with new dresses already (though anything is possible) since they just replaced them.  Though I haven't found a new one yet that I like very much compared to the old styles.


----------



## smurfie

these are the costumes DD will wear for 1900 Park Fare and Akershus Charcater meals.


I have to play with the Belle one because the hoop underneath makes it fall funny.












I plan on doing her hair and glitter her up since she won't be 3 until after our trip.


----------



## joy13

rk5798 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but my dd wants to be turned into Tinkerbell and I was wondering what kind of hair they might do for her.  I don't really want it pulled back so tight but it is that usually the only way they do it.  Tink's hair looks so soft and wispy and I just can't imagine seeing it pulled back so tight on dd.  If anyone has pictures of your lo's as Tink, I would love to see them.  Any suggestions?



Here is DD with the Fairytale princess "do" as Tinkerbell:






Here hair doesn't show well in that picture, so here it is earlier in the day when she was dressed as Cinderella:


----------



## jenseib

smurfie said:


> these are the costumes DD will wear for 1900 Park Fare and Akershus Charcater meals.
> 
> 
> I have to play with the Belle one because the hoop underneath makes it fall funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing her hair and glitter her up since she won't be 3 until after our trip.




If your DD is with in 4 weeks of her third b-day she can get it done.


----------



## Family24

Hello - My daughter did BBB a little over a year ago.  We will be returning to Disney in January.  Our daughter is almost 8 and wants to do this again.  Even though our experience was not the best she did have a good time.  Last time we did BBB at the Magic Kingdom.  Her stylist was very nice but the people in the BBB were very pushy.  There was a little girl next to us and when she was seated about 8 or so people came in to take pictures and film her.  I have no problem with this but they stood right in front of me and were very rude.  I also was taking picture of my daughter but I think they thought they were very special and pretty much took over the place.  It just was not a great experience in my opinion.  In my daughters eyes she loved it and that is what counts.  So my question as my daughter is on the shy side when she does not know people what is the best time to do the BBB?  Is it still very crowded or has it calmed down a bit.  I think since this will probably be our last visit to BBB we will do lunch at the Castle if that is possible.  Can you request a certain person?  Thanks for any help?


----------



## smurfie

jenseib said:


> If your DD is with in 4 weeks of her third b-day she can get it done.



Oh!!!  I didn't know this!  Hmmm....good to know.....

I may still just do her hair myself though.  I'm nervous when it comes to her hair.  Will think about it....


----------



## joy13

Family24 said:


> Hello - My daughter did BBB a little over a year ago.  We will be returning to Disney in January.  Our daughter is almost 8 and wants to do this again.  Even though our experience was not the best she did have a good time.  Last time we did BBB at the Magic Kingdom.  Her stylist was very nice but the people in the BBB were very pushy.  There was a little girl next to us and when she was seated about 8 or so people came in to take pictures and film her.  I have no problem with this but they stood right in front of me and were very rude.  I also was taking picture of my daughter but I think they thought they were very special and pretty much took over the place.  It just was not a great experience in my opinion.  In my daughters eyes she loved it and that is what counts.  So my question as my daughter is on the shy side when she does not know people what is the best time to do the BBB?  Is it still very crowded or has it calmed down a bit.  I think since this will probably be our last visit to BBB we will do lunch at the Castle if that is possible.  Can you request a certain person?  Thanks for any help?




If you are morning people, I would think getting one of the first appointments of the day would be your best bet.  Then you can get into the park before opening (if it's a non-emh day at least) and get some nice pictures after without a ton of people around.  If you want lunch she can tour the park all fixed up and then have lunch.  Otherwise you could try and get breakfast after.


----------



## Family24

Thanks - Do you know what time they open in the morning?  I think I would probable prefer closer to lunch time but will have to see what our schedule will be like.  I know my daughter would love to eat at the castle and this would give us some time together.  Our son is now 11 and went with us last time to the Norway dinner and was a good sport.  He did have pictures taken but only if his sister was with him.  So we will see what happens this trip.


----------



## joy13

Family24 said:


> Thanks - Do you know what time they open in the morning?  I think I would probable prefer closer to lunch time but will have to see what our schedule will be like.  I know my daughter would love to eat at the castle and this would give us some time together.  Our son is now 11 and went with us last time to the Norway dinner and was a good sport.  He did have pictures taken but only if his sister was with him.  So we will see what happens this trip.



I think they open at 8:00am


----------



## jenseib

I started editing my BBB pictures.. I am going to copy from my trip report and post it here.
--------------


We got checked in at 1:10 and I told them Claire would also like the red Belle crown and they handed one to us.
I had forgot something in the stroller, so we went back out real quick since we still had time before our actual appointment at 1:30.

I took a picture of her with her new crown on, and of course she makes a dorky face.






Claire did NOT want to wait outside, She was worried we would miss them calling us. I tried to explain we had time, but she insisted we go back in. I really didn’t want to go back in because the waiting are is small and there were a lot lf people. Oh well, we went back in.

I clicked pictures inside while we waited. Claire asked about every 30 seconds when it would be her turn.  LOL!





















More pictures while waiting. It was next to impossible to get any of the dresses. People were hoarding around them and it was a tight squeeze in there, so I kind of gave up.





















waiting impatiently






I was secretly a little impatient too.  LOL!

DH called close to 1:30 asking if we were in yet, and I told him we were still waiting. He said he went for a drive and then drove over to the Richard Petty’s driving experience and was thinking about doing the ride along. I told him to go for it.  But he said it wasn;t until 2 and he wasn’t sure he wanted to wait.  He did and he did it. He said it was super cool, but didn’t really tell me too much about it, except that he could feel the rubber blowing on him as they went around the track.

About 1:35ish we were called back. Lauren was our FGIT.
She was just OK. I saw others with peppier attitudes and talked more, but I saw worse ones too. Claire picked out the Diva do. I asked her if instead of making the hair look like a bubble (like I had seen in many photos) could she make it more spikey, and she basically said no. She said they had to do it a certain way and if others saw it different then all would ask for that. I was kind of mad about that. I just hate the bubble look. She did say she would try not to bubble it as much. (which I think she totally forgot).






She asked Claire what color of hair extension she wanted, and what does my kid pick….PINK!  I said I didn’t think they had pink, but sure enough the do!  UGH!






We also met the photopass guy and I let him know we had pre bought the CD. I think he kept confusing us with the people next to us though. He mentioned to them a couple of times about the CD, and they had no clue what he was talking about, so each time I reminded him it was me. LOL!  At the time I didn’t think he got that many of Claire and was a bit disappointed.  But when I looked at the pictures online I see that he really did take a lot. Much more than what my sister got taken in January. He did miss a lot of the makeup shots though, so I am glad I was there too. His are MUCH better though.


I'll post more when I get them edited.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

I can't wait to see the rest of the pictures. I hope DD doesn't find out that she can get pink extensions.


----------



## jenseib

Lauren puts her cape on her and goes to town.  Now Claire will scream and cry at home when I brush her hair, even when I barely touch it, but she sat quiet and still for Lauren.  LOL!


----------



## jenseib

She is just loving all the attention
































Gotta test and see if those nails are still wet.  LOL!








And there she goes.Starting the bubble process,


----------



## jenseib

Now the finishing process has begun

















And a sprinkling of pixie dust!  Look at that pink ball of cotton candy on her head! LOL!







And then the crown is placed.








Ready for the big Reveal.  I had her pull some hair forward.  Usually they put a couple of strands in the clips coming forward, at least in the pictures Ive seen, but she didnt.  So I had her just pull some forward to make it look like that.







Now close your eyes.







And then because I am a big IDIOT I leave my camera on autofocus and take really nice pictures of the back of her head, instead of focusing on the mirror.  Thanks goodness the photopass pictures came out great. (again, cant wait to get them!) 

So these reveal pictures pretty much suck..Sorry!  She does love her look though.


----------



## 3prettyprincesses

Hi All,

My 3 girls are soooo into the fairies and we want to do the BBB in Oct.  Are there fairy costumes there and which ones are they?  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

They didn't have the fairy dresses at the Castle, but they had them in the parks, so you would probably want to buy it and take it to the appointment.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Debating....Should I purchase the dress/accessories before we go to WDW, or should I just let her pick something out at BBB? 

Do the shoes come with the package? I am going shopping at the Disney Store this weekend, and was wondering??

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

If you find something you like, get it. What they have at WDW is different than the Disney store. Also if it is on sale, all the better. The big package does include shoes and other accessories


----------



## luckymom3

We had 2 princess make overs and 1 diva!  one of my daughters always wanted long blond hair. So where else but WDW can your dreams come true!


----------



## Disneycrums

I love seeing all of these pictures!  My DD3 has an appt. at BBB at MK at the end of May.  We are doing the package where she gets the costume.  She is tiny and will need an XXS (2-3).  Is it hard to get the smaller sizes?  She really wants Aurora.  Can you call ahead and request?  Also...she has a short, stacked bob haircut..it is also very thin.  Will they still be able to do something with it??

Thanks!!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I have a question about the boy hairdo's they do at the BBB. How are they? How much? Do you think my 10 and 8 year old nephews would enjoy them? Are they done anywhere else?


----------



## jenseib

Final installment!

After all the fun and pictures and her sash being put on her we proceeded up to pay. Lauren walked up with us and gave Claire her bag of goodies (makeup, nail polish, stickers, extra face jewels and comb).  We asked Lauren to sign Claires autograph book as well. I paid then.  Technically, when you think  about it, this was free because we used our free gift card we had received with our package. (Same with the castle I bought, for that matter)











Here are some random shots I took while we she was getting done.








Lauren had asked Claire who each of the crowns belonged to. Claire said Belle for almost all of them. LOL  She got Jasmines right though.
















When she was done, she also kept saying..wait till Dad sees me.  It was so sweet.

Immediately when we walked out she got compliments on how she looked and how wonderful her dress was. She wasnt as gracious as she shouldve been and kind of got nasty later in the day. I had to tell her several times to be nice. These people thinks shes pretty and scowling isnt the way to thank them.

I think I forgot to mention (or maybe I did LOL)  that when we were waiting several people asked about getting the dress Claire had on. One girl even started crying because Claires dress wasnt available at BBB. So I had to remind Claire how lucky she was to have such a pretty dress.

We then headed back up main street towards exposition hall to do the photoshoot.






We stopped and got some photopasses again, but not as many and I wish wouldve done more then.

We then went to Exposition hall and got the photoshoot doen.  Now word to the wise. This is supposed to be for BBB guest who paid for the big package. Others can do it too, but the people at the desk dont really like you to do it unless you have bought the packagesooooodont go to the desk.  Go straight back to the photographer.

We had a really nice one. I told her (when she asked) that no we didnt get the photo package, but did pre order the CD. She said oh good, I can take some special ones then.  Claire made a lot of faces while doing this, but all in all they turned out great.  Of course they are on my photopass CD.
She then took a few with me in them, and most turned out like crap. Claire looked so cute in them, but I have this really weird face going on.
The lady also told us that when DH met up with us, to come back and we could get some father/daughter ones. She said do NOT go up to the desk and if she wasnt there anymore, dont tell the other person that we had already been there.  Just tell them we want father/daughter shots.

This place is suppose to accommodate any guest wanting pictures, with priority to BBB people, but they also want you to buy a package from them. Which is dumb, since you can have them all put on your card/CD and order what you want at home a lot cheaper.


----------



## dbprimeaux

Thanks for posting all the beautiful pictures!!! I was really unsure about doing BBB...but now I really want to do it for her....DD5.  

I am hoping to find a "good" costume/dress and accessories at the Disney Store tomorrow. Then we will just get the makeup/hair package at BBB.

I can already fix DD's hair in the bun hairstyle.....LOTS and LOTS of gel!! I just want her to have the "princess" feel...lol!


----------



## Ang_Park

We will be at WDW in 3 weeks and I have an 8am appt for my DD 3 1/2. I can't to see her all done up


----------



## S0nic01

Im taking my daughter on thw last day were there,I was wondering How much is the castle package gna cost me excatly?I mean were taking no dress shes gna get everything there.I mean she might not get the wond but is 249.95 the max?should I just put a side 249.00.


----------



## fitnessmouse

Where is the exposition hall where you have the pictures taken? Is that nearby the BBB?


----------



## Sherry76

Does Anyone know if they do anything like this for boys?  Pirates costume for instance?  We will be there in September with our 5 year old and 1 year old grandsons and thought it would be fun to have them dressed up.  TIA


----------



## annabug

Hi everyone!  I just love this thread, I just started planning my November trip
of course BBB is my first stop!!  I have a question about appointments....I was thinking of dressing my DD (4) myself with one of the many gowns that I purchased at the disney store this past halloween......I wanted her to be dressed for dinner at 1900 park fare.....I do not think she will tolerate walking around MK all day with her dress on....so, we would do MK in the AM, go back to room, have lunch/pool, get dressed in gown, in the later afternoon, and head back to MK...what do ya'll think??
 if I book a 6pm or 6:30 1900 park fare dinner, what time should I book my BBB appt.??
I LOVE everyone pics, your little girls are all so cute, its so nice to see happy little faces!  I cant wait to bring my DD!!
thanks for your advice!!
annabug


----------



## SummerGirl

I hope no one gets offended that I didn't read every page of this thread, but would any happen to know the store name of "Mrs. B" on ebay for costumes, and 2 what have you found as a good alternative for older girls that may not want to dress up for a character meal.  My oldest DD is 6, but we are going this summer with older cousins that are not wearing costumes for the makeover & character meal to follow, and now she doesn't think she wants to wear one either.  Does anyone have suggestions as to a super cute alternative for a costume that would still reflect a cute character type of style? (If that makes sense)

Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## jenseib

S0nic01 said:


> Im taking my daughter on thw last day were there,I was wondering How much is the castle package gna cost me excatly?I mean were taking no dress shes gna get everything there.I mean she might not get the wond but is 249.95 the max?should I just put a side 249.00.



If that is the max price  you also have to add tax.



fitnessmouse said:


> Where is the exposition hall where you have the pictures taken? Is that nearby the BBB?



 As you are walking into MK it is the building to your right. You go in and towards the back.



Sherry76 said:


> Does Anyone know if they do anything like this for boys?  Pirates costume for instance?  We will be there in September with our 5 year old and 1 year old grandsons and thought it would be fun to have them dressed up.  TIA



They do a cool dude style for boys, But no boys costumes. I think they may sell boys pirate costumes over by Pirates ride though.  There was a rumor at one time that they were building a palce to do this at for boys and have parties, I actually forgot to look and see if one was being built when I was there a few weeks ago. If it is being built it should open any time now, cause I heard this a year ago or so.



annabug said:


> Hi everyone!  I just love this thread, I just started planning my November trip
> of course BBB is my first stop!!  I have a question about appointments....I was thinking of dressing my DD (4) myself with one of the many gowns that I purchased at the disney store this past halloween......I wanted her to be dressed for dinner at 1900 park fare.....I do not think she will tolerate walking around MK all day with her dress on....so, we would do MK in the AM, go back to room, have lunch/pool, get dressed in gown, in the later afternoon, and head back to MK...what do ya'll think??
> if I book a 6pm or 6:30 1900 park fare dinner, what time should I book my BBB appt.??
> I LOVE everyone pics, your little girls are all so cute, its so nice to see happy little faces!  I cant wait to bring my DD!!
> thanks for your advice!!
> annabug



You can have her wear her dress to BBB and then get pics, change into normal clothes, and go about the day and then rechange back into the dress when you go to 1900 Park Fare. We had a 1:30 BBB apoinment and then went to get pics and then visited a few characters and then headed over to GF for our 4:40 1900 PF ADR.


----------



## jenseib

SummerGirl said:


> I hope no one gets offended that I didn't read every page of this thread, but would any happen to know the store name of "Mrs. B" on ebay for costumes, and 2 what have you found as a good alternative for older girls that may not want to dress up for a character meal.  My oldest DD is 6, but we are going this summer with older cousins that are not wearing costumes for the makeover & character meal to follow, and now she doesn't think she wants to wear one either.  Does anyone have suggestions as to a super cute alternative for a costume that would still reflect a cute character type of style? (If that makes sense)
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!!



I think the info is posted on the previous page (or 2). You could do a cute sundress.


----------



## SummerGirl

Thank you for the post page number, that really helped.  I did notice yesterday that Disney store online had their dresses for $29.99 that was considerably cheaper than the original price, but I thought I would check out this ebay seller first before committing to the disney store.  Yes, I have thought about a cute sundress, do you happen to know of any sundress sewers that are reasonably priced.  I completely understand that time and materials put into sewing a dress is quite extensive, but I hate to pay $70.00 for a custom sundress either.  Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## jenseib

My mom bought DD a sundress at Disney in Jan, which we took on the trip in March for about $25 or 30. It was green with Tinkerbell on it. I would think you could get a pretty cheap "Disney" sundress right now at places like Target or Walmart. I know I have in the past. Or if you have a local Disney store you can find some there usually, but they are usually in the $30 range too.


----------



## annabug

thanks jenseib!!   where does everyone have pics taken....im sure its been posted, im a little overwhelmed by all of this info!!  i think I will probably try for a 2 or 3pm BBB, and a 6 pm dinner time....this wat we will have enough time.........


----------



## jenseib

Expostion hall. it is the building on yoru right when you walk into the MK.  You go to the back and there is a little set up and a photographer there.  Don't stop at the desk if you don't plan on buying the package. (I just had them add mine to photopass) because I hear they give a hassle and tell you that you have to buy a package.


----------



## tinkerone

anyone know the best way to get from bbb downtown to m.k.  i assume we need to take a bus from d.t to a resort close to m.k. then a bus from the resort to m.k.  
anyone?  help??


----------



## Jasminerk13

Can someone send Mrs B's ebay info?

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Jasminerk13

Jasminerk13 said:


> Can someone send Mrs B's ebay info?
> 
> THANKS!!!!!



Nevermind!
I found it! THANKS!


----------



## annabug

so you do not have pictures taken right there in BBB??  Is expedition hall area set up with a "princess motif""??   I feel confused!!


----------



## jockey

Sorry if it's been asked before but can I order a costume from Disney merchandising and have it delivered to my resort, I don't want to pay postage to the UK?!!!!

Also what dress what be suitable for a 14th old I can't decide between Cinderella and Tinkerbelle!


----------



## SandiKB

Hi, my daughter wants to either get the Disney Diva or the Pop Princess, I was wondering if we do it the evening of our arrival in DTD do you think her hair would still be pretty much in place (with some mom intervention) the next day for her princess meal in Epcot? She's got pretty long hair, just about mid back. Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

annabug said:


> so you do not have pictures taken right there in BBB??  Is expedition hall area set up with a "princess motif""??   I feel confused!!



They take pictures while they are doing the style, but if you want portraits done, then you go to Exposition Hall after.



jockey said:


> Sorry if it's been asked before but can I order a costume from Disney merchandising and have it delivered to my resort, I don't want to pay postage to the UK?!!!!
> 
> Also what dress what be suitable for a 14th old I can't decide between Cinderella and Tinkerbelle!



I don;t think the ywill.  Also the bigger sizes are very limeted, so if you 14 YO is a typical sized 14 YO, I doubt there will be much choice. I think Jasmine comes in bigger sizes and one other (maybe 2) but I can't remember anymore.
Also Disney has an age limit on when they can wear costumes in the park, for regular days (not the things like the halloween party). I can't remember it for sure, but I am thinking it is like 10. Now how strict they are, I don;t know. I have heard of some people being told they have to change, while others can go in with no problem. When I was at Mk a few weeks ago there were 2 adults dressed in pirate costumes walking around. They were clearly not CM's.



SandiKB said:


> Hi, my daughter wants to either get the Disney Diva or the Pop Princess, I was wondering if we do it the evening of our arrival in DTD do you think her hair would still be pretty much in place (with some mom intervention) the next day for her princess meal in Epcot? She's got pretty long hair, just about mid back. Thanks!




It should. With the Diva we pinned it up at night and in the morning I fixed it.


----------



## jenseib

tinkerone said:


> anyone know the best way to get from bbb downtown to m.k.  i assume we need to take a bus from d.t to a resort close to m.k. then a bus from the resort to m.k.
> anyone?  help??



Thats exactly what you do. Depending on which resort you go to you could walk, boat, bus or ride the monorail


----------



## SandiKB

jenseib said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should. With the diva we pinned it up at night and in the morning i fixed it.



ty


----------



## tinkerone

still confused on explosion hall!  is this for bbb packages or is there a different package you have to buy?  and not getting where it is either.  is it on main street?  what kind of pics do they take?  if i'm spending tons doing this i don't want to miss out on any of the pics i should be getting.  hope these questions aren't to dumb.  i'm thick sometimes.


----------



## jenseib

tinkerone said:


> still confused on explosion hall!  is this for bbb packages or is there a different package you have to buy?  and not getting where it is either.  is it on main street?  what kind of pics do they take?  if i'm spending tons doing this i don't want to miss out on any of the pics i should be getting.  hope these questions aren't to dumb.  i'm thick sometimes.



If you are getting the largest package, then you will get a photopackage with it. You go to Expo hall and they will take pictures and then you will get to pick out what you want for your package...but if you don't get the largest package, you can still go and have pictures taken. You can opt ot buy a photopackage, or have them put on your photopass. (they will go on your photopass no matter what) The thing is, they sometimes give you "grief" at the desk if you are just going to get them put on your photopass, so if that is what you are doing, don't stop at the desk, just go to the photographer.
The Photopass photographer in the castle can give you a map on how to get to the hall, but there really is no easier way of saying it than when you walk in, under the train station ,and then immediately to your right.


----------



## SandiKB

Woohoo!!! Just want to say thank you for Mrs B's info  I emailed her and will be able to get my dd's Tink costume in the size needed


----------



## mariaonline

Hi, I'm so glad I found this board!  Does anyone know why the age restriction? We are travelling to WDW in July with our 2 granddaughters, one will be six, the other will be 5 weeks shy of her 3rd birthday (she looks and acts older), and there is no way the older one can do this is the the youger one can't!  Also, are the dresses at BBB the same as those found in the Disney Stores or are they different?  And the cost?  Thanks, Maria


----------



## joy13

The age limit is 3 - it depends who you talk to if it is ok to bring a child just under 3.  I don't think there is an official policy on kids just short of 3.  There have been reports of people taking kids that age.  I wouldn't tell the CM when you make the reservation that she is under 3 - they may not make the reservation for her.

The dresses at Disneyworld are different than the Disney store.

I just realized I misread your question.  The reason for the age restricition is many kids under 3 aren't mature enough to sit for the whole appointment.  You GD will be so close to 3 it probably makes no difference, so it's up to you if you want to try it.


----------



## Desiree430

I made my dd 3 and my ds5 appointments for May 17th at 2:40! We have ressies for 1900 Park Fare that evening at 7:30. This is our second year as a family going to Disney but our first time doing any character meals or the BBB.


----------



## joy13

Desiree430 said:


> I made my dd 3 and my ds5 appointments for May 17th at 2:40! We have ressies for 1900 Park Fare that evening at 7:30. This is our second year as a family going to Disney but our first time doing any character meals or the BBB.



Wonderful 

Where was your siggy picture with all the princess's and Mary Poppin's taken?  I have never seen or heard of them all together except at meals - what a score for you


----------



## Desiree430

joy13 said:


> Wonderful
> 
> Where was your siggy picture with all the princess's and Mary Poppin's taken?  I have never seen or heard of them all together except at meals - what a score for you



This was taken last year in May when we went at DHS. We had just finished eating and I saw some people lined up but had no idea for what. So I walked over and asked and they said it was with the princesses and so I waited about 15 minutes until they came back from their break. I have no idea if this is a regular meet n greet or not! Thank you!


----------



## BreezysMom

Ahhhh!  I want to cry.  DD who is 8 now declared that she does not want to go to BBB our next trip.  She has gone 2x before when she was 6 and then again at 7 years old.  

My baby is growing up!  She also is not interested in the Princess meals anymore.  She says they take too long!  

DH is more than happy with this plan.  I hope she does not regret it when we get there!!


----------



## joy13

Desiree430 said:


> This was taken last year in May when we went at DHS. We had just finished eating and I saw some people lined up but had no idea for what. So I walked over and asked and they said it was with the princesses and so I waited about 15 minutes until they came back from their break. I have no idea if this is a regular meet n greet or not! Thank you!



Nice   I think I recognize Jasmine from our pictures from 2005 at the Ashkerus princess lunch.


----------



## joy13

BreezysMom said:


> Ahhhh!  I want to cry.  DD who is 8 now declared that she does not want to go to BBB our next trip.  She has gone 2x before when she was 6 and then again at 7 years old.
> 
> My baby is growing up!  She also is not interested in the Princess meals anymore.  She says they take too long!
> 
> DH is more than happy with this plan.  I hope she does not regret it when we get there!!




Oh no!  Maybe schedule one just in case and then cancel if she hasn't changed her mind (a meal I mean, not BBB)


----------



## BreezysMom

joy13 said:


> Oh no!  Maybe schedule one just in case and then cancel if she hasn't changed her mind (a meal I mean, not BBB)



Thankfully DH wants to eat in the castle.  Yes, dh!  He says you can't go to Disney and NOT eat in the castle.  Since we have FD and staying CL, I don't mind using the 2 TS credits.  I want to do breakfast though, the princesses are there. 

The worst case scenario is if she changes her mind about BBB, we can try a walk in as that is what we did our first trip.  She is pretty good about accepting the consequences of her decisions.  

Now, how to get Mom from being diappointed...


----------



## joy13

BreezysMom said:


> Thankfully DH wants to eat in the castle.  Yes, dh!  He says you can't go to Disney and NOT eat in the castle.  Since we have FD and staying CL, I don't mind using the 2 TS credits.  I want to do breakfast though, the princesses are there.
> 
> The worst case scenario is if she changes her mind about BBB, we can try a walk in as that is what we did our first trip.  She is pretty good about accepting the consequences of her decisions.
> 
> *Now, how to get Mom from being diappointed...*




Isn't that the truth 

The princess's are at lunch too


----------



## jenseib

I don't want Claire to ever grow up!  LOL!

I still call her my baby all the time, and today I said something about her being my baby and she said "mom I am 4 and 4 year olds aren't babies"  LOL!


----------



## SandiKB

BreezysMom said:


> Ahhhh!  I want to cry.  DD who is 8 now declared that she does not want to go to BBB our next trip.  She has gone 2x before when she was 6 and then again at 7 years old.
> 
> My baby is growing up!  She also is not interested in the Princess meals anymore.  She says they take too long!
> 
> DH is more than happy with this plan.  I hope she does not regret it when we get there!!




I feel your pain , my dd who is 8 has never done BBB and only wants the Diva style, I convinced her into a Tink costume for the MNSSHP, and a pretty sundress for our day at Epcot when we have dinner in Norway, at least I have another Princess in training, LOL


----------



## wwlees

Hi.  Could someone please let me know where I can buy the Walt Disney World dresses outside of the park.  I know about the Disney Store and Ebay, but I am looking for other sources or specific ebay sellers.  I am a planner and want to have them in hand before we go. 

If someone could PM me Mrs. B information and any other seller I would appreciate it. 

My daughters are age 5 1/2 and 4, and both are tall and skinny (almost 47 inches and almost 44 inches).  What size might you recommend for them?  Any recommendations on which dresses are the least itchy?  They were thinking about Minnie Mouse, but what kind of hair style do they do for that?  Next choice would be Ariel.

We are going to Disney World, June 5 - June 13.  On June 6, We have a BBB appointment at 11am with a CRT reservation at 1:05.  Do you think we will be able to squeeze in the Micky Philharmonic in between?  Or any other ride or attraction?

Thank you for having this helpful thread.

Wendy


----------



## jenseib

Mrs B's info is a few pages back.

The dresses at the stores are different than the ones at the parks, just so you know.


----------



## wwlees

jenseib said:


> Mrs B's info is a few pages back.
> 
> The dresses at the stores are different than the ones at the parks, just so you know.



I usually think I am pretty good internet searcher, but in looking all through this thread I could not see Mrs. B's info listed even once.  I saw a link posted that was supposed to lead to it, but it came up as an error.

If someone would be kind enough to PM me the contact info, I promise I will pay it forward and help out the next several posters who ask the same thing.

Thank you.

Wendy (WDW virgin, yet mom of 2 PIT "princesses in training"
Windsor Hills  6/5 - 6/13


----------



## jenseib

wwlees said:


> I usually think I am pretty good internet searcher, but in looking all through this thread I could not see Mrs. B's info listed even once.  I saw a link posted that was supposed to lead to it, but it came up as an error.
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to PM me the contact info, I promise I will pay it forward and help out the next several posters who ask the same thing.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Wendy (WDW virgin, yet mom of 2 PIT "princesses in training"
> Windsor Hills  6/5 - 6/13



We can't PM you till you have more posts.


----------



## donaldsgal

wwlees said:


> I usually think I am pretty good internet searcher, but in looking all through this thread I could not see Mrs. B's info listed even once.  I saw a link posted that was supposed to lead to it, but it came up as an error.
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to PM me the contact info, I promise I will pay it forward and help out the next several posters who ask the same thing.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Wendy (WDW virgin, yet mom of 2 PIT "princesses in training"
> Windsor Hills  6/5 - 6/13



I did some intense searching, and I found the information! Some people said it was a "few pages back" - it was actually on page 36, pretty smack dab in the middle of the thread. Anyways, here's a link to that particular post. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27479453&postcount=530 Please let me know if you can't open it.


----------



## jenseib

The link to that page is a few pages back and then a few more pages back form that one too.   Evidently the link wasn't working?


----------



## jenseib

Proud Newfie said:


> here is her link on eBay
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/wantsnneeds4u/




Here it is.


----------



## joy13

wwlees said:


> Hi.  Could someone please let me know where I can buy the Walt Disney World dresses outside of the park.  I know about the Disney Store and Ebay, but I am looking for other sources or specific ebay sellers.  I am a planner and want to have them in hand before we go.
> 
> If someone could PM me Mrs. B information and any other seller I would appreciate it.
> 
> My daughters are age 5 1/2 and 4, and both are tall and skinny (almost 47 inches and almost 44 inches).  What size might you recommend for them?  Any recommendations on which dresses are the least itchy?  They were thinking about Minnie Mouse, but what kind of hair style do they do for that?  Next choice would be Ariel.
> 
> We are going to Disney World, June 5 - June 13.  On June 6, We have a BBB appointment at 11am with a CRT reservation at 1:05.  Do you think we will be able to squeeze in the Micky Philharmonic in between?  Or any other ride or attraction?
> 
> Thank you for having this helpful thread.
> 
> Wendy



They only do 3 hairstyles at BBB and those are all the can do and they won't vary them at all.   The Fairytale princess, the Disney Diva and the Pop Princess.  They are not lisenced cosmotologists so they can only do those styles, nothing else.  As for time, that is plenty of time before your reservation, but Mickey's Philharmagic might be tough depending on timing.  What we did was ride the carosel after.  DD was Cinderella, so I had her ride Cinderella's horse.





Her hair is the fairytale princess style.


----------



## jenseib

I thought I would post some of my photopass pictures to give peopla an idea of what they take. This guy took alot, but I otld him I had pre ordered the CD. My sister didn;t get half as many. He also missed all the lipgloss and eyeshadow applications. I did take those myself thank goddness.


----------



## Family24

Hi - I have been hearing some bad reviews on the Magic Kingdom BBB FGIT's.  Can you request a particular FGIT and if you can does anyone know of anyone good.  At least who smiles and engages with your child.  Some of the pictures it looks like this job is terrible for them.  Thanks for any help.  When we were there two years ago we had a really cute girl who was very nice but of course I do not remember her name.


----------



## jenseib

And more


----------



## jenseib

Becoming a princess is very tiring!


----------



## jenseib

*Almost time for the reveal!*







*Close your eyes!*








*The Big Reveal!*


----------



## Cdnmom2001

Another Question

My dd has an 8am appointment at BBB at the castle on April 29th. We are a party of 5. Will they let us all through the gate(me, my dh, ds, dd and my parents) for the appointment?  We all want to go and witness her transformation and don't want to miss it? Also she is only getting the middle package, how long does it take in total? I am assuming no more than 1/2 hour?   What do we do till 9am when the park opens if we are done by 8:30-8:40am?   Can we still go to exposition hall and have her pictures done or do we have to wait for Rope Drop?   DO we have to exit once again and re-enter the park at opening?

9 more days till our first magical disney family trip!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

I'm not sure, but I dod know there is limited space inside the BBB, so if it is busy, your whole family shouldn't be in there. There just might not be enough room and it might take up space for someone else as well. I think the offical rules are 1 adult with the child. I know more than that usually come though. I just got a little frustrated when we were there because I larger family was in there and I almost tripped over one of them when I was taking pictures and I back up to the seat I had and almost sat on a lap of one of the family members.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

jenseib said:


> I'm not sure, but I dod know there is limited space inside the BBB, so if it is busy, your whole family shouldn't be in there. There just might not be enough room and it might take up space for someone else as well. I think the offical rules are 1 adult with the child. I know more than that usually come though. I just got a little frustrated when we were there because I larger family was in there and I almost tripped over one of them when I was taking pictures and I back up to the seat I had and almost sat on a lap of one of the family members.



Thanks, I was hoping because it was 8am it would be less of an issue than mid-day. Will keep this in mind


----------



## jenseib

I think it wil lstil lbe busy in there,, but they will just be running on time.


----------



## Nom

How long does the entire castle package take, from arrival to the taking of the pictures?

Thanks so much!  We are doing it at DTD.


----------



## jenseib

I would say once you get in it could tke 30 minutes to an hour.  The pictures are taken at the front of MK, so you have to work your way up there and then it is first come first serve. It didn't take us long, but I sisnt really time it.


----------



## jenseib

*Im gonna post some of the  photo shoot pictures now. Some are just so cute and some she has such silly faces.  LOL!*


----------



## jenseib

*This one is so funny. The lady told her to gaze up at the light bulb and she really had no clue what she meant, so she just looked at the light bulb.  LOL!












































*


----------



## jenseib

*And some more. I was really impressed at how many she took.













I LOVE these.  They had Claire twirl in her dress.


























They took several of the two of us together and most were really bad. This is about the only decent one.






And these are with the other photographer.  And look how she didn’t even be sure that the framing was done right. She took a picture wider than the background.



















*


----------



## tinkerone

WOW  great shots.  can i pop in a few questions please.....the pics with her dad and with you, did you have to ask them to take them or did they suggest it?  also, we are going to bbb at dtd then making our way to mk.  would we just go to expedition hall for this when we get there or is it only for the bbb that is done in wdw?  
i'm so excited about this and your lovely pics are just getting me more excited.  looks like they took tons of pics.  i assume these were put on to your photo pass???


----------



## jenseib

Oops, the family shot didn;t show up and I fixed it.

We did two shoots actually. The first time I went with her and then at the end that photographer had me jump in a few.
She told me to come back and just ask for father/ DD pics to whoever was there. So when DH got to the park we did just that, and that lady was not creative at all.  She did shoot one family picture too.
But if you want these kind fo pics, go ahead and ask for it if they don't suggest it.

Yes they were all put on my photopass card. I bypassed the desk completely, because I have heard they pressure you into buying, or will say you can't get them done.

I think you can do either place, DTD or Expostion hall. You might even want to try both to a get a variety of pictures.  Just don't tell the second one you did it already.  LOL!


----------



## bellazachmom

OK, the pictures at the beginning of the post are AMAZING and very helpful but I was wondering if they are still the current dresses or if Disney has changed them again.

If there are new ones out, does anyone have pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

I'm pretty sure she has the current ones up. She might have a few older ones too, but it would be noted if it isn't available anymore.


----------



## Cdnmom2001

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Another Question
> 
> My dd has an 8am appointment at BBB at the castle on April 29th. We are a party of 5. Will they let us all through the gate(me, my dh, ds, dd and my parents) for the appointment?  We all want to go and witness her transformation and don't want to miss it? Also she is only getting the middle package, how long does it take in total? I am assuming no more than 1/2 hour?   What do we do till 9am when the park opens if we are done by 8:30-8:40am?   Can we still go to exposition hall and have her pictures done or do we have to wait for Rope Drop?   DO we have to exit once again and re-enter the park at opening?



Can anyone answer the what we do when she is done questions? Can we stay in the park or do we have to leave or can we do her pictures at exposition hall? Can our whole family go with her for her appt or can only myself and my hubby and son(just turned 4) go with her?   Thanks in advance

4 more days till we are disney


----------



## jenseib

I know one answer. Yo ucan stay in the park, but you will only have limited access till official opening


----------



## Cdnmom2001

jenseib said:


> I know one answer. Yo ucan stay in the park, but you will only have limited access till official opening



Thanks, that is a great answer


----------



## emcreative

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> I sent you a PM...



I'm still at the start of this thread a newbie...but if you're still around and have the info on the reduced dresses, I'd love to have it PM'd.

Also, if you or anyone else might know where I can get adult sizes I'd love that too.  My 12 yo is in a women's size 9!


----------



## emcreative

Also...I think this year the kids will be more likely to go "all out" for the pirate makeover and only get the midsized package at BBB (I really want them to do it though as we're eating at the castle, and haven't done BBB before).

(sorry if these have been asked a million times)

1.  Has anyone just has them wear a nicer sundress?  I'm worried they will be very hot, and one of the kids has some sensory issues.

2.  Do you get a tiara with all three "levels"?

3.  If I prepurchase the photopass CD, will they take photosessions of the kids even with a "smaller" package?

LOL I love the Pirate makeover idea, but I'm kinda grimacing about pictures of my "pirate girls" eating in the castle (Which is odd if you know me, I'm not a girly-girl myself!)


----------



## jenseib

I may be wrong, but I think they only do the pirate at DTD. I really haven't heard about it lately, so may they don't anymore.
Also there is a pirate place rumored to open this summer doing pirate makeovers, so that may be the place to get the pirate do now.

Yes you can wear a sundress.

Anyone can do the photoshoot.
The tiara only comes with the bun style. It doesn't matter which price, but only that hairdo. But you can purchase one.


----------



## joy13

emcreative said:


> Also...I think this year the kids will be more likely to go "all out" for the pirate makeover and only get the midsized package at BBB (I really want them to do it though as we're eating at the castle, and haven't done BBB before).
> 
> (sorry if these have been asked a million times)
> 
> 1.  Has anyone just has them wear a nicer sundress?  I'm worried they will be very hot, and one of the kids has some sensory issues.
> 
> 2.  Do you get a tiara with all three "levels"?
> 
> 3.  If I prepurchase the photopass CD, will they take photosessions of the kids even with a "smaller" package?
> 
> LOL I love the Pirate makeover idea, but I'm kinda grimacing about pictures of my "pirate girls" eating in the castle (Which is odd if you know me, I'm not a girly-girl myself!)



The pirate hairstyle is just the diva with a certain hairpiece.  I don't know if they always have those available or not.  It's a black and white hair extension with pirate skull and crossbones in it.  The tiara doesn't come with the diva - but you can buy it ahead and they will put it in.  The used to sell tiara's with a skull and crossbones on it at the gift shop at the end of POC.


----------



## emcreative

joy13 said:


> The pirate hairstyle is just the diva with a certain hairpiece.  I don't know if they always have those available or not.  It's a black and white hair extension with pirate skull and crossbones in it.  The tiara doesn't come with the diva - but you can buy it ahead and they will put it in.  The used to sell tiara's with a skull and crossbones on it at the gift shop at the end of POC.




I was actually referring to the new Pirates League makeover place opening soon (I didn't know they had a pirate hairstyle at BBB, that's awesome)

Here's what I was talking about:
http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/fe...dventureland-pirates-league-jack-sparrow.html


----------



## jenseib

So your thinking of doing both then? Yeah, go for the sundress, or bring a dress from home if you wish.


----------



## emcreative

jenseib said:


> So your thinking of doing both then? Yeah, go for the sundress, or bring a dress from home if you wish.



Yes I was thinking about getting them one of the "smaller" packages at BBB and then the Pirate one they want (if it's ready in time).  That's one of my fears: They'll have their heart set on the Pirate League and it either won't open by the time we get there or they won't have any availability!


----------



## jenseib

emcreative said:


> Yes I was thinking about getting them one of the "smaller" packages at BBB and then the Pirate one they want (if it's ready in time).  That's one of my fears: They'll have their heart set on the Pirate League and it either won't open by the time we get there or they won't have any availability!



I'd call right on Mya 11th then and try. Once you get bakc we must hear about it and see pictures. I would love to know how it is for girls.


----------



## frankiemom

I have a question.  I already have my daughter's costume.  Last year I went to the BBB at Downtown Disney and was able to buy the accessories to the dress there.  Does the BBB at the MK have accessories to buy to match the dresses like the crown, shoes, etc?


----------



## jenseib

yes. We bought our crown there this year.


----------



## jacksmom

Hi! I have BBB booked for my just will be turning 3 yo for our July trip at the MK location at 915a! I have the Cinderella ballet costume with the headband and shoes that I bought at the Disney store. I booked the coach pkg, and I am wondering if it includes having the photopass photos taken?? And, will it include that cute BBB sash?? Also wondering if anyone else has experience taking a newly turned 3 yo??  She loves the princesses and can tell you them all by name! It will also be her 3rd trip! I am just wondering if her attention span will keep her sitting that long! Thanks for any input!


----------



## jenseib

The sash is included for everyone.
You can have your pictures put on your photopass. if you get the photoshoot, just bypass the desk and go straigt to the photographer and tell her/him that you want photos done. If they ask if you got the package jsut tell them no, you already purchased the CD and want them on that. They will put them on the CD no matter what, but will more likely take more if you didn't buy the pakcage that includes photos.


----------



## debbiebee

jenseib said:


> The sash is included for everyone.
> You can have your pictures put on your photopass. if you get the photoshoot, just bypass the desk and go straigt to the photographer and tell her/him that you want photos done. If they ask if you got the package jsut tell them no, you already purchased the CD and want them on that. They will put them on the CD no matter what, but will more likely take more if you didn't buy the pakcage that includes photos.




do you have to pay to get the photoshoot done? thanks xx  ps - your photos are soooooo gorg - which location did you have these done?  xx


----------



## Daddee

My daughter did the BBB on Thursday. She struggled all week long trying to decide which Princess to be. It was really almost a coin flip when we walked in. She went with Aurora. Sleeping Beauty to me.. Its an awesome but long process. About 2 hours after she asked if she could change back into her normal clothes. I wanted to strangle her. Luckily we had and ADR at CRT at 5:20. I think she lasted 5 hours as a princess. I was kinda bummed. All in all she said she loved it all. 
And now I can show off some of the pics I took. I wasnt overly thrilled with PhotoPass. 1 Photog for 8 stations.
Let the pics tell the story!





































side note 1 good 1 bad. 
The FGIT who checks you in(Jennipher) is from my home town. I got talking to her and asking her if she wanted to bring her back. She was like no way. She told me her family own the Doughnut shop in town. I asked if I could bring a special note home for her. I thought she was gonna cry. She ran off and wrote a note. She also gave me a certificate proclaiming me King Neal. The Special Delivery King. I got a kick out of that. She also got me a priority FastPass. It never got used tho. 
Now the bad. 
The FGIT doing my daughters nails, turns to me and asks wheres Mom. I was confused. She said Mom has to decide if she gets the fake nails or just polish. I asked her why she needs Mom? Mom always makes the right choice. I kinda got snippy and informed her that Mom was at Home. This is a Daddy Daughter trip. She was shocked that Mom wasnt present. She made me feel like I was wrong for not having Mom there. I let my princess decide on which nails to use. The FGIT did tell me the fake ones dont last. My princess choose the nail polish. 
anyways sorry about the rant. Enjoy the Pictures. I took over 50 pictures of the entire process. These are just my favorites!


----------



## tinkerone

so can anyone tell me, do you or don't you need to bring your own brush and comb.  i bought one just to take as this is a surprise of gd but if i don't have to pack it, more room coming home.
so do they have combs and brushes?  is it better to bring my own?  whats the advantage, disadvantage?
tia


----------



## tinkerone

jenseib said:


> The sash is included for everyone.
> You can have your pictures put on your photopass. if you get the photoshoot, just bypass the desk and go straigt to the photographer and tell her/him that you want photos done. If they ask if you got the package jsut tell them no, you already purchased the CD and want them on that. They will put them on the CD no matter what, but will more likely take more if you didn't buy the pakcage that includes photos.



can i ask, was the dress in your pics one of the choices at bbb.  it is beautiful.  your daughter looks lovely in it.


----------



## Daddee

tinkerone said:


> so can anyone tell me, do you or don't you need to bring your own brush and comb.  i bought one just to take as this is a surprise of gd but if i don't have to pack it, more room coming home.
> so do they have combs and brushes?  is it better to bring my own?  whats the advantage, disadvantage?
> tia



They now supply combs. You can buy brushes there with a princess on it.


----------



## playswithstars

Daddee said:


> Now the bad.
> The FGIT doing my daughters nails, turns to me and asks wheres Mom. I was confused. She said Mom has to decide if she gets the fake nails or just polish. I asked her why she needs Mom? Mom always makes the right choice. I kinda got snippy and informed her that Mom was at Home. This is a Daddy Daughter trip. She was shocked that Mom wasnt present. She made me feel like I was wrong for not having Mom there. I let my princess decide on which nails to use. The FGIT did tell me the fake ones dont last. My princess choose the nail polish.
> anyways sorry about the rant. Enjoy the Pictures. I took over 50 pictures of the entire process. These are just my favorites!



Awww I actually think that's really cute for you to take her as a dad since it's normally the mom.  I love doing things with just my dad and getting special alone time.


----------



## emcreative

Daddee, I'm sorry that employee was so unthoughtful.  Usually they are a bit more sensitive about things at Disney (at least in my experience).  Hopefully she learned her lesson.

I would have LOVED to have a dad who would have done that kind of thing with me growing up (heck, do ANYTHING with me growing up!)  Your daughter is a very lucky little girl and she'll remember that trip for the rest of her life!


----------



## cpicco

Is there a way to surprise her with it at the BBB?  She's a Cinderella fanantic and she has a dress already but has always wanted a sparkly one so I broke down and ordered one of the new ones from Disney Store online.  I was hoping to have her think we wer bringing the old one and then surprise her once we are there?  Is this something they will help me with?  I'll have my mom with me to get it to someone.  I thought I had read before where someone did this and they brought DD to a changing room etc...

Did that make any sense?  18 days to go and my mind if FRIED!!!


----------



## jenseib

cpicco said:


> Is there a way to surprise her with it at the BBB?  She's a Cinderella fanantic and she has a dress already but has always wanted a sparkly one so I broke down and ordered one of the new ones from Disney Store online.  I was hoping to have her think we wer bringing the old one and then surprise her once we are there?  Is this something they will help me with?  I'll have my mom with me to get it to someone.  I thought I had read before where someone did this and they brought DD to a changing room etc...
> 
> Did that make any sense?  18 days to go and my mind if FRIED!!!



I do beleive you can have someone take it there and have it waiting. Or you could do like I did. (just another idea) I made up a letter from "the fairy Godmother" and left it out for my DD along with the dress and shoes. When she woke up on her BBB day it was there waiting for her. The note said something along the lines of here is a dress for your BBB appointment, love you fairy godmother. DD was so excited that the fairy godmother left something in the room for her.


----------



## cpicco

jenseib said:


> I do beleive you can have someone take it there and have it waiting. Or you could do like I did. (just another idea) I made up a letter from "the fairy Godmother" and left it out for my DD along with the dress and shoes. When she woke up on her BBB day it was there waiting for her. The note said something along the lines of here is a dress for your BBB appointment, love you fairy godmother. DD was so excited that the fairy godmother left something in the room for her.



That is PERFECT!!  We are staying offsite in a condo so he has her own room and everything.  I can totally sneak it in there after she's sleeping!! Thank you!!!


----------



## jenseib

debbiebee said:


> do you have to pay to get the photoshoot done? thanks xx  ps - your photos are soooooo gorg - which location did you have these done?  xx



*no you can just have photos taken. Just by pas the desk and go straight back to the photographer. I did it at MK.*



Daddee said:


> My daughter did the BBB on Thursday. She struggled all week long trying to decide which Princess to be. It was really almost a coin flip when we walked in. She went with Aurora. Sleeping Beauty to me.. Its an awesome but long process. About 2 hours after she asked if she could change back into her normal clothes. I wanted to strangle her. Luckily we had and ADR at CRT at 5:20. I think she lasted 5 hours as a princess. I was kinda bummed. All in all she said she loved it all.
> And now I can show off some of the pics I took. I wasnt overly thrilled with PhotoPass. 1 Photog for 8 stations.
> Let the pics tell the story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note 1 good 1 bad.
> The FGIT who checks you in(Jennipher) is from my home town. I got talking to her and asking her if she wanted to bring her back. She was like no way. She told me her family own the Doughnut shop in town. I asked if I could bring a special note home for her. I thought she was gonna cry. She ran off and wrote a note. She also gave me a certificate proclaiming me King Neal. The Special Delivery King. I got a kick out of that. She also got me a priority FastPass. It never got used tho.
> Now the bad.
> The FGIT doing my daughters nails, turns to me and asks wheres Mom. I was confused. She said Mom has to decide if she gets the fake nails or just polish. I asked her why she needs Mom? Mom always makes the right choice. I kinda got snippy and informed her that Mom was at Home. This is a Daddy Daughter trip. She was shocked that Mom wasnt present. She made me feel like I was wrong for not having Mom there. I let my princess decide on which nails to use. The FGIT did tell me the fake ones dont last. My princess choose the nail polish.
> anyways sorry about the rant. Enjoy the Pictures. I took over 50 pictures of the entire process. These are just my favorites!



*Your DD is so cute! I love how special the trip was for you. I am surprised they asked about fake nails. Was it awhile ago. I had thought they did away with them. I know when we were there in March no one was even asked. the girls just got there nails painted.*



tinkerone said:


> can i ask, was the dress in your pics one of the choices at bbb.  it is beautiful.  your daughter looks lovely in it.



No, we got the dress from the disney store. Some sotres now have them on sale. But I don't see that dress online anymore. I acutally got it online becuase it was on sale online, but our store didn't have them onsale. I got the dress, shoes and shipping cheaper than what I would've paid for the dress in the store.


----------



## jenseib

cpicco said:


> That is PERFECT!!  We are staying offsite in a condo so he has her own room and everything.  I can totally sneak it in there after she's sleeping!! Thank you!!!



On page 12 of my trip report I have the note I left posted. I think it's about half way down the page.  The link to my TR is in my signature


----------



## woodnymph

I was planning to take youngest daughter (turning 4 at WDW) to BBB for our trip in the Fall.  My oldest daughter (12) has decided she would like to do it and dress as a princess all day, too.  I had assumed she would feel too old for this now.  But, we never did BBB with her when she was younger and I want to make sure she gets to do it if she wants it.  She should fit fine in a sz 12 dress.  But, I'm concerned about shoes.  Do I need to bring shoes for her?  Or will there be something available?  She wears about a size 6 1/2 women's shoe....  Thanks!


----------



## strmtroopr96

woodnymph said:


> I was planning to take youngest daughter (turning 4 at WDW) to BBB for our trip in the Fall.  My oldest daughter (12) has decided she would like to do it and dress as a princess all day, too.  I had assumed she would feel too old for this now.  But, we never did BBB with her when she was younger and I want to make sure she gets to do it if she wants it.  She should fit fine in a sz 12 dress.  But, I'm concerned about shoes.  Do I need to bring shoes for her?  Or will there be something available?  She wears about a size 6 1/2 women's shoe....  Thanks!




*In all the times that we have done the BBB or our DD's have dressed up in Princess costumes at WDW, they have never worn actual Princess shoes except once. Oldest DD dressed as Ariel and had the matching shoes which hurt her feet after not long and were taken off. LOL

Any other time, the girls have worn crocs, sneakers, or flip flops and were much comfier. You can find matching colors or even glittery shoes as well.*


----------



## Ohana90

woodnymph said:


> I was planning to take youngest daughter (turning 4 at WDW) to BBB for our trip in the Fall.  My oldest daughter (12) has decided she would like to do it and dress as a princess all day, too.  I had assumed she would feel too old for this now.  But, we never did BBB with her when she was younger and I want to make sure she gets to do it if she wants it.  She should fit fine in a sz 12 dress.  But, I'm concerned about shoes.  Do I need to bring shoes for her?  Or will there be something available?  She wears about a size 6 1/2 women's shoe....  Thanks!



What we did with my DD was we brought one of our own dresses with the shoes and did the whole makeover, Once the photos were over she changed into her crocs. but kept the dress on for a little longer.


----------



## jenseib

Technically children over 10 are not allowed to wear costumes to the park.
If she is big for her age, they may say something at the entrance.


----------



## woodnymph

jenseib said:


> Technically children over 10 are not allowed to wear costumes to the park.
> If she is big for her age, they may say something at the entrance.



Really?  She's tiny for her age - 20th% for height & 45th for weight.  But, she'll be on an adult ticket.  That hadn't even crossed my mind....


----------



## woodnymph

strmtroopr96 said:


> *
> Any other time, the girls have worn crocs, sneakers, or flip flops and were much comfier. You can find matching colors or even glittery shoes as well.*





Ohana90 said:


> What we did with my DD was we brought one of our own dresses with the shoes and did the whole makeover, Once the photos were over she changed into her crocs. but kept the dress on for a little longer.



Thanks, Ladies!  We hadn't decided yet if we were going to bring dresses for the girls or just let them pick at BBB and do the big package.  Definately leaning toward bringing our own now....


----------



## Ohana90

jenseib said:


> Technically children over 10 are not allowed to wear costumes to the park.
> If she is big for her age, they may say something at the entrance.



I dont believe that because I have seen adults dressed up. No one has ever said anything to them. Ive seen adults in minnie and other princess like outfits. They just keep it on a down low to not be confused with the real cast members.


----------



## jenseib

Ohana90 said:


> I dont believe that because I have seen adults dressed up. No one has ever said anything to them. Ive seen adults in minnie and other princess like outfits. They just keep it on a down low to not be confused with the real cast members.




I don't know the exact age, but that is the rule. I think it is 9 or 10.  Now whether all CM's enforce it is a different story, but they can chose to do so.
During parties, people are allowed to dress up, like Princess and Pirates and MNSSHP.
That being said, on our trip in March i saw a couple that were dressed up as pirates. It was pretty much normal clothes that had a pirate look, but they were definately dressed that way on purpose, so I know they were allowed in, unless they changed after they arrived, which I doubt.
I'm just stating what the rule is.  Again, it isn't always enforced, but can be.

They talked about it more on the other BBB thread, but I can't tell you where, since it is so long.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay...I am so sick to my stomach right now I can't stand it!  Last year my DD had no intrest in BBB...this year at 10 she really wanted to do it...she let me know a little to late to reserve it for her...so I call EVERYDAY!  and hope that I will get an appointment.  NO luck so far.  We are eating at CRT at 10am and was hopeful we could get in before then.  One CM told me on the phone that "sometimes" you can walk up and get in...is this realistic?  It will be a EMH for morning...should I get her up early...be there when the gate opens and hope for the best...or do I say forget it?   I will keep trying to call...keeping my fingers crossed. Any advice here would be great!


----------



## jenseib

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...I am so sick to my stomach right now I can't stand it!  Last year my DD had no intrest in BBB...this year at 10 she really wanted to do it...she let me know a little to late to reserve it for her...so I call EVERYDAY!  and hope that I will get an appointment.  NO luck so far.  We are eating at CRT at 10am and was hopeful we could get in before then.  One CM told me on the phone that "sometimes" you can walk up and get in...is this realistic?  It will be a EMH for morning...should I get her up early...be there when the gate opens and hope for the best...or do I say forget it?   I will keep trying to call...keeping my fingers crossed. Any advice here would be great!




Try for DTD. They have openings more often.  Or do it the day before. Or just another day of the trip.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jenseib said:


> Try for DTD. They have openings more often.  Or do it the day before. Or just another day of the trip.



I have been trying DTD too when I call.  No luck there either...

I'll just keep calling...


----------



## pinkcroc

I would try right at 8am, in case someone with an appointment oversleeps.  Hopefully it will not be us, we have an 8am on the 14th!


----------



## mom2rtk

Cdnmom2001 said:


> Can anyone answer the what we do when she is done questions? Can we stay in the park or do we have to leave or can we do her pictures at exposition hall? Can our whole family go with her for her appt or can only myself and my hubby and son(just turned 4) go with her?   Thanks in advance
> 
> 4 more days till we are disney




From what I hear, they have a small Rope Drop ceremony at the back side of the castle. You would wait there along with the first wave of CRT breakfast diners who will be done and waiting to get into Fantasyland.

We're hoping to do this very thing in September on my daughter's birthday.

Does anyone know if it's hard to get the 8 AM at BBB? I can't decide if I should call for the 8 AM BBB or the CRT lunch first!


----------



## jenseib

I would definately call for CRT first.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I would definately call for CRT first.



Yeah, that was my inclination. It's just that the TIME is more important on the BBB, but for lunch we can take ANY time really. I just want to be done at the Boutique before park opening.

It just seems like the other 2 times we have done BBB, it seemed to take forever........

But you're right, I should do CRT first........... I have a week's worth of ADR's to do, so maybe I'll call for CRT, then BBB, then back to the ADR line to finish........


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone! not been on this thread for a while, but our trip is coming up soon and we will be heading to BBB again 

Have read through quite a few pages and haven't got time to read through them all, but what I wanted to know is, can you still book BBB 180 days out or has it changed to 90 in line with the dining reservations?

Also, is the cost of the makeover more at MK than at DTD?

TIA!


----------



## mom2rtk

tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone! not been on this thread for a while, but our trip is coming up soon and we will be heading to BBB again
> 
> Have read through quite a few pages and haven't got time to read through them all, but what I wanted to know is, can you still book BBB 180 days out or has it changed to 90 in line with the dining reservations?
> 
> Also, is the cost of the makeover more at MK than at DTD?
> 
> TIA!



Sorry to say BBB is now 90 days too. We're hoping to book first thing on my daughter's birthday and would rather have that little detail wrapped up already!


----------



## jenseib

The prices are the same at both places


----------



## hellokittiemama

We did BBB in February at DTD. My daughter 4 year old daughter got the fairytale princess hairdo. I took it out after 2 days, amazing that it stayed up since her hair is curly but fine.

We brought our own dress that I had gotten from the Disney store on clearance, and I am so glad that I did. It was still expensive but they didn't have this dress or anything like it at the DTD store and it got SOOOO many complements. Since it was Cinderella, my daughter's fav - we then went to dinner at 1900 park fare with Cindy, Prince Charming, Stepmom etc and she got a ton of attention. She even danced with prince charming! 

We can't wait to go back! Just booked our next trip for Sep09 and daughter is asking to do BBB again, this time Sleeping Beauty. I think we'll bring our own dress again since that worked out so well last time!


----------



## jenseib

I LOVE that dress. I actually debated on taking back the red Belle dress and getting that one. But decided since we already had a Cindy dress, we would stick with the Belle. But it is so gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAriel

Is the Birthday Fun Card accepted at BBB?

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

LuvAriel said:


> Does the Birthday Fun Card is accepted at BBB?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes


----------



## LuvAriel

Woo Hoo!!

Thanks!  Now that I realize my sentence didn't make sense, I was interrupted & totally didn't word it right but thanks for ignoring my craziness!


----------



## joy13

hellokittiemama said:


> We did BBB in February at DTD. My daughter 4 year old daughter got the fairytale princess hairdo. I took it out after 2 days, amazing that it stayed up since her hair is curly but fine.
> 
> We brought our own dress that I had gotten from the Disney store on clearance, and I am so glad that I did. It was still expensive but they didn't have this dress or anything like it at the DTD store and it got SOOOO many complements. Since it was Cinderella, my daughter's fav - we then went to dinner at 1900 park fare with Cindy, Prince Charming, Stepmom etc and she got a ton of attention. She even danced with prince charming!
> 
> We can't wait to go back! Just booked our next trip for Sep09 and daughter is asking to do BBB again, this time Sleeping Beauty. I think we'll bring our own dress again since that worked out so well last time!



That is a gorgeous Cinderella dress!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think the FGIT on the left in your pictures used to post on the Dis on the original BBB thread (it got locked because it was so big).  I hear she is one of the best   We are going to go to Park Fare on our next trip for dinner - I hear those characters are great.


----------



## hellokittiemama

jenseib said:


> I LOVE that dress. I actually debated on taking back the red Belle dress and getting that one. But decided since we already had a Cindy dress, we would stick with the Belle. But it is so gorgeous.



I did the opposite thing! We have the red belle one too. I don't remember if/what there was a sleeping beauty one in that line. Wish I'd gotten if it now!! Arrrgh!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

onetreehilladdict - I tried to PM but I just joined these boards today and don't have enough posts to do so yet.  Do you sell these dresses for cheaper or do you just let people know where they can get them for cheaper?  Thanks!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

We bought the new Ariel dress and Cinderella dress in WDW last year.  I was disappointed to see the older styles of Belle, Aurora and Snow White gone.  They were much prettier.  The ariel one is very pretty though and my daughter wore it to Akershus and looked just like Ariel.  That was a huge thrill for her.  She does complain about it being itchy sometimes though.  Warning: the Cinderella one got glitter all over all of us!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I would so like to know Mrs B's info on ebay.  I have a great record on ebay!  I have been looking for minnie mary jane crocs for one of my DD's and no one has her size.  Does Mrs. B still sell crocs?


----------



## adell557

I have been away from the boards for a while since we have had no trip in the works, however ours is getting closer so I am back and I have seen this Mrs. B mentioned on a couple of different threads.  Who is she?  Does she sell the BBB dresses? Make them?  I saw that she auctions off on ebay?  How do you get a hold of her?


----------



## hellokittiemama

Ditto on seeking Mrs. B info! Will someone please hook me up?

My DD has many princess dresses but we are seeking a few new dresses for our September trip! 

Thanks!


----------



## ammeador2

Hello..

I had the Mrs B info but I managed to have lost it! 

I can't wait to take DD back to BBB..she wants to wear costumes everyday while we are in Disney this Oct. I can't wait! Not that she needs anymore costumes...but I love to look..

I will try to post her pics later!!


----------



## ammeador2

The next day! I got my money's worth!!


----------



## emcreative

I know this is the boutique thread but I'm wondering if any of you ladies can point me in the right direction.

When searching for outfits for your little ones, did you come across the Sleeping Beauty tiaras that have the "veils" on the side?  Is that an old disney store item or a park item? There are a few on Ebay but that's all I've seen

Also, I'm having a horrible time trying to find the Elizabeth Swann Pirate outfit (not the Asian one or the dress, the pirate shirt and vest and hat) in a L 10/12.  Anyone see one of those while looking for dresses.  I can't find a single one even on Ebay!


----------



## ammeador2

emcreative said:


> I know this is the boutique thread but I'm wondering if any of you ladies can point me in the right direction.
> 
> When searching for outfits for your little ones, did you come across the Sleeping Beauty tiaras that have the "veils" on the side? Is that an old disney store item or a park item? There are a few on Ebay but that's all I've seen
> 
> Also, I'm having a horrible time trying to find the Elizabeth Swann Pirate outfit (not the Asian one or the dress, the pirate shirt and vest and hat) in a L 10/12. Anyone see one of those while looking for dresses. I can't find a single one even on Ebay!


 

I saw a lot of them last year at Halloween...have you googled it? I just did and I found this site hope this helps!

http://www.buypiratecostumes.com/elizabeth_swann_pirate_costume.html


----------



## jenseib

adell557 said:


> I have been away from the boards for a while since we have had no trip in the works, however ours is getting closer so I am back and I have seen this Mrs. B mentioned on a couple of different threads.  Who is she?  Does she sell the BBB dresses? Make them?  I saw that she auctions off on ebay?  How do you get a hold of her?




*Mrs B Has asked one of her good customers, who in turn told me, that she would rather not have her info given at this time. She had problems with alot of people ordering and then never paying. Maybe in the future she will allow it agian?  I jsut know I was told not to give her info.
Also a couple of us a awhile ago were talking about Mrs. B on another thread and we all got warnings for doing so.*



emcreative said:


> I know this is the boutique thread but I'm wondering if any of you ladies can point me in the right direction.
> 
> When searching for outfits for your little ones, did you come across the Sleeping Beauty tiaras that have the "veils" on the side?  Is that an old disney store item or a park item? There are a few on Ebay but that's all I've seen
> 
> Also, I'm having a horrible time trying to find the Elizabeth Swann Pirate outfit (not the Asian one or the dress, the pirate shirt and vest and hat) in a L 10/12.  Anyone see one of those while looking for dresses.  I can't find a single one even on Ebay!




*I know last fall I saw them all over. I actually bid on a few on ebay, but search for pirate costumes on google and you should find alot.*


----------



## jenseib

ammeador2 said:


> The next day! I got my money's worth!!



Those pictures are so precious!  My DD wore a dress every day this past trip too. And pretty much every day the trip before.


----------



## emcreative

I find pirate costumes but not the DISNEY official Elizabeth Swann costume, which is unfortunately the one she has her heart set on.  It looks like this:






It's on disneyoutlet.com but of course only in the tiny size.  And the biggest on Ebay is a 6x, and we need at 10/12.  I did contact the sellers on Ebay who had the smaller ones and none thought they could get the bigger size.  We do not have a Disney Store anywhere near us for me to go drive and check.


----------



## DeluxePrincess

Daddee said:


> Now the bad.
> The FGIT doing my daughters nails, turns to me and asks wheres Mom. I was confused. She said Mom has to decide if she gets the fake nails or just polish. I asked her why she needs Mom? Mom always makes the right choice. I kinda got snippy and informed her that Mom was at Home. This is a Daddy Daughter trip. She was shocked that Mom wasnt present. She made me feel like I was wrong for not having Mom there. I let my princess decide on which nails to use. The FGIT did tell me the fake ones dont last. My princess choose the nail polish.




Oh my!  Does she not realize that some girls don't even have a mom around at all?  Sorry you were put in an uncomfortable situation.  Your daughter is a lovely princess and lucky to have a dad who will take her to BBB.


----------



## jacksmom

emcreative said:


> I find pirate costumes but not the DISNEY official Elizabeth Swann costume, which is unfortunately the one she has her heart set on.  It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on disneyoutlet.com but of course only in the tiny size.  And the biggest on Ebay is a 6x, and we need at 10/12.  I did contact the sellers on Ebay who had the smaller ones and none thought they could get the bigger size.  We do not have a Disney Store anywhere near us for me to go drive and check.



I just ordered this from Disneyoutlet.com, and you are right they just had size xs! Also, my Disney store in the mall did not have this!  I will keep looking and if I find one I will let you know!


----------



## jenseib

Our Disney store hasn't had them probably since Halloween time. But alot of "other" sites did carry them too, so maybe they still have some.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Does anyone know if the Alice in Wonderland dress sold at the parks comes in XL or 14/16 size?


----------



## jenseib

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Does anyone know if the Alice in Wonderland dress sold at the parks comes in XL or 14/16 size?



I don't beleive so.


----------



## jacksmom

I would also like to get the Alice in Wonderland dress (size 3-4) ?? Any ideas??


----------



## ammeador2

jenseib said:


> Those pictures are so precious! My DD wore a dress every day this past trip too. And pretty much every day the trip before.


 

Thank you! She truly enjoyed BBB and I am looking forward to going back this year. Can;t wait!

I am a mean mommy..she has some costumes that she wants to wear in Oct and I won't let her wear them yet until after the trip..I don't mind if she wears her old ones, but I don't want the new ones to get destroyed either!


----------



## mom2rtk

ammeador2 said:


> Thank you! She truly enjoyed BBB and I am looking forward to going back this year. Can;t wait!
> 
> I am a mean mommy..she has some costumes that she wants to wear in Oct and I won't let her wear them yet until after the trip..I don't mind if she wears her old ones, but I don't want the new ones to get destroyed either!



NOOO! I say let her wear them. You will never have a better photo op, and a princess only so many gown-wearing opportunities!


----------



## jenseib

I'm the same way.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

There was a rumor a few pages back about disney getting rid of the white wedding dress?  Is this true?  My daughter wants that one and the red belle dress.  Just didn't know if anyone has seen it there recently.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

One more question, are these reservations as hard to get as the ADR?  Should I make all of my ADR first and then jump over to make this one on my 90 day mark?


----------



## Tanzanite

My daughter  chose the white one for Bibbity boo last yearits beautiful .Ialso brought her Ariel for Akershus dinner.The white one is stunning worth the high price.Ibrought adeluxe Giselle &Cinderrella from Disney Store havent been worn yet for this year.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

My daughter would love a giselle dress  but I don't want to pay $80 for one!  We love that movie!


----------



## binab

Today was my 90 mark and we were able to secure a BBB for 11:30 and CRT for 1:00.  Will that be enough time?  Does BBB usually stay pretty much on schedule?


----------



## ammeador2

mom2rtk said:


> NOOO! I say let her wear them. You will never have a better photo op, and a princess only so many gown-wearing opportunities!


 

I let her wear the ones that we aren't taking to Disney...but she's not always "Princesslike" and she will throw a fit if she destroys her new dress and then want a new one... She thinks money grows on trees! 

She was telling me today that she wanted a Jasmine costume, ( I just ordered one from Mrs B with all the goodies for her Bday but she doesn't know it..) I told her that she didn't have it and I didn't know if I would be able to find it for her...She replys with "I have a mommy and a baba (her grandma) that will go to the Disney store and get me one! Is she spoiled or what?


----------



## mom2rtk

binab said:


> Today was my 90 mark and we were able to secure a BBB for 11:30 and CRT for 1:00.  Will that be enough time?  Does BBB usually stay pretty much on schedule?



Well, they are right next to each other. But it would make me nervous. I've always done first of the morning appointment, but it seems to take a long time. I'd be worried about them not running on schedule.


I'm curious, did you try for an earlier BBB time and not get it? Or were you just getting to the park late that day?


----------



## binab

That's what I was afraid of.  It sounds good on paper, but I know reality is a very different thing.  

Actually I called three times yesterday to make my appt.  The first two times they showed NO availability - for four different dates!  I was kinda freaked out - thinking to myself "Wow, this is harder to score than CRT!"  But then the last CM I talked to also showed no availability, but then said she figured out that if she had my dining plan option checked, that it showed nothing for BBB.  Once she removed that check from her screen, it showed availability at 11:30 that morning.  We will be there at rope drop and will probably head over there closer to 11, just in case.  In the meantime, I may keep calling and see if something earlier opens up...


----------



## mom2rtk

So by the time you called later in the day (was this 90 days out? Or were you in a 90 + 10 zone???) the earliest they could get you in was 11 AM?

Yikes! I'm still thinking I might get my BBB appt first when I call, then move on to CRT. We're going on my daughter's birthday and I REALLY want early park entry so we can be done and playing by rope drop. I want CRT for lunch later, but will take any lunch time available.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> So by the time you called later in the day (was this 90 days out? Or were you in a 90 + 10 zone???) the earliest they could get you in was 11 AM?
> 
> Yikes! I'm still thinking I might get my BBB appt first when I call, then move on to CRT. We're going on my daughter's birthday and I REALLY want early park entry so we can be done and playing by rope drop. I want CRT for lunch later, but will take any lunch time available.



I would definately do CRT first. I have called BBB 2-4 weeks ahead of time and gotten in. But you might not get in at all at CRT.


----------



## binab

You know, I was so excited that the third person I talked to yesterday actually showed a spot for us, that I didn't even ask if that was the only thing available.  

So I just called back this morning and was able to change it to 8 am.  So this is perfect because we'll be in the park now before RD at 9!  She did tell me that 8 am was the only time slot that was available before noon - I don't know how true that is - I'm a bit skeptical based on everything I went through yesterday trying to get it reserved.

I really think that DD is going to LOOOOVE this!


----------



## mom2rtk

binab said:


> You know, I was so excited that the third person I talked to yesterday actually showed a spot for us, that I didn't even ask if that was the only thing available.
> 
> So I just called back this morning and was able to change it to 8 am.  So this is perfect because we'll be in the park now before RD at 9!  She did tell me that 8 am was the only time slot that was available before noon - I don't know how true that is - I'm a bit skeptical based on everything I went through yesterday trying to get it reserved.
> 
> I really think that DD is going to LOOOOVE this!




Yeah! That's exactly what we want to do that day. If it's not an EMH day and the park opens at 9, you should be at the castle rope drop at 9 and among the first into Fantasyland!

OK, faith restored..... I'm back to booking CRT first, THEN BBB....


----------



## binab

I'm sending you pixie dust vibes for that!  

Ours will be a non-EMH day, and since you sound like you've done it this way before, I have a question.    With our appt being at 8am, how early will we actually be able to get in to walk over there?  I've heard these early mornings are perfect opportunities for taking pictures on a relatively empty Main Street.


----------



## mom2rtk

binab said:


> I'm sending you pixie dust vibes for that!
> 
> Ours will be a non-EMH day, and since you sound like you've done it this way before, I have a question.    With our appt being at 8am, how early will we actually be able to get in to walk over there?  I've heard these early mornings are perfect opportunities for taking pictures on a relatively empty Main Street.




We got there around 7:30 the last time we did this,but they didn't let us in until around 7:55. Still, there was plenty of time for some pictures on Main Street. Don't miss this great opportunity! So you'll have to have her hair done and looking decent for pictures before the BBB appt. There WILL be photopass photographers out already, so have them take some too...

But don't dawdle either. Things can get backed up getting everyone checked in at the same time. You want to get get going pretty quickly if you want to be done and at Rope Drop at the castle at 9!

We have done BBB twice, and it was great, but it did seem to take a really long time, even with early AM appts.

You're going to have a great time! And you'll be glad you got the earlier appt so you can play in Fantasyland before your special lunch!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We had an 8:10 appointment and got through the gates about 7:50ish.  We snapped a few pics and our appointment was done about 8:35-8:40.  Then we took lots of pics with the photopass photogs while waiting for rope drop.  

Next trip I'm planning to do CP at 8:05.  Hoping for it!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

we have never been to the park first thing when it opens.  can you tell me what the rope drop thing is?  it sounds fun!  I am so nervous now that they are starting this online ADR thing that I won't get the reservations that I want.  Can you book BBB online too?


----------



## wdwnut4life

great pics!!!!


----------



## jenseib

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> we have never been to the park first thing when it opens.  can you tell me what the rope drop thing is?  it sounds fun!  I am so nervous now that they are starting this online ADR thing that I won't get the reservations that I want.  Can you book BBB online too?




Where did you hear this? 
If there is a post about it can you post the link?


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> we have never been to the park first thing when it opens.  can you tell me what the rope drop thing is?  it sounds fun!  I am so nervous now that they are starting this online ADR thing that I won't get the reservations that I want.  Can you book BBB online too?




If you finish at CRT or BBB before park opening, they will hold you back behind a rope on the back side of the castle. I haven't been there at park opening, but have been told they sometimes blow bubbles or a character might be there as they count down and let the rope drop for you to enter fantasyland.

My understanding is that BBB will NOT be online.  So if online dining is up for the day around 3 AM, you can get up, make your dining ADR's, then get up in time to call in at 7 AM to make your BBB appt. 

Aren't we all glad this is so much more convenient.........


----------



## Wrightfamily

Is a 2 year old to little for this?


----------



## mom2rtk

Wrightfamily said:


> Is a 2 year old to little for this?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe they have a minimum age of at least 3....


----------



## jenseib

The minimum age is 3.
  Where are you guys seeing this about online ADR's?


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> The minimum age is 3.
> Where are you guys seeing this about online ADR's?




Check on the "Disney Restaurant" boards. There has been wild speculation about this for a long time, and it's finally happening.

Travel Agents rolled out this week, and can now make online ADR's. It is supposedly opening to the public next week.

I make my ADR's in late June for our week long trip in Sept/Oct. Of course, I'm VERY skeptical because Disney's computer systems have a reputation for crashing a lot.

Of course never mind that they are opening it to the public JUST as people are starting to enter their window for Free Dining.....

I thought it sounded great, but it appears that the Travel Agents have been able to access the day's ADR's sometime in the wee hours of the morning, around 3 AM. So it appears that to get first crack at it, one would have to be up REALLY early..... But BBB won't be online (from what I hear) so I will then have to be BACK up at 7 AM for first crack at that.......

Stay tuned.....


----------



## jenseib

I think I found it, but it's on the Rumors board.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I think I found it, but it's on the Rumors board.




I'm sure it's been on the rumors board for a long time. But it is past rumor for travel agents already as it went live 2 days ago.

I guess it's still technically rumor for the rest of us, but think that is changing very soon, as early as Monday.......

I just wish the BBB was included too........... Maybe soon??????

I like knowing my BBB time when I make my CRT ADR's. I'm sure others do too....


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sure it's been on the rumors board for a long time. But it is past rumor for travel agents already as it went live 2 days ago.
> 
> I guess it's still technically rumor for the rest of us, but think that is changing very soon, as early as Monday.......
> 
> I just wish the BBB was included too........... Maybe soon??????
> 
> I like knowing my BBB time when I make my CRT ADR's. I'm sure others do too....



This one was just recently posted.(I read on another post they they are movbing them over to the rumors board  .but can you give me the link to the one your reading?


----------



## CorNKat'sMom

This might be somewhere else on this thread but at the beginning I think the hours are wrong.  I called Disney today and the CM told me DTD location was 9-7 and CP was 805-6.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I was originally wanting to book CRT at a time before the park opens but now I think we want to try and get in BBB first thing.  So what time should I book CRT for?  I don't want these two things to take up our whole AM in the MK!!  Any suggestions?  Plus, I think I'll have to book CRT first to make sure I get it, but then I have no guarantee that I'll get an early BBB appointment!  Is the BBB appointment as hard and competitive to get as CRT?


----------



## jenseib

I would say that CRT is the hardest of anything to get. I would book that first. I do think though that most of you AM will be doing those two things. 
I would try for lunch at CRt and BBB for as early as you can get. 
Time of year will make a difference too.


----------



## SoBelsMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was originally wanting to book CRT at a time before the park opens but now I think we want to try and get in BBB first thing.  So what time should I book CRT for?  I don't want these two things to take up our whole AM in the MK!!  Any suggestions?  Plus, I think I'll have to book CRT first to make sure I get it, but then I have no guarantee that I'll get an early BBB appointment!  Is the BBB appointment as hard and competitive to get as CRT?



We just did BBB at 8:05 and CRT at 9:30 on 5/3.  It worked out perfectly. My 3yo twins had their appt, then we went to Exposition Hall for a photo shoot and had time to get back to CRT for our 9:30 ADR.  I would highly recommend doing it this way!


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm a big fan of doing BBB first thing, then doing some rides in Fantasyland, maybe find the Fairy Godmother herself behind the castle for pictures, then on to CRT for lunch. That's what I'm hoping for on my daughter's birthday in September!

Keep in mind that dining reservatios are going to be online soon, but word is that you will still have to call in for BBB.....


----------



## davidmolliesmum

are the dresses at MK the same as DTD?
does anyone have a pic of Snow White dress?
my DD3 really wants to be snow white for the day but i'm worried it'll be too hot?!?

thank you!


----------



## mom2rtk

davidmolliesmum said:


> are the dresses at MK the same as DTD?
> does anyone have a pic of Snow White dress?
> my DD3 really wants to be snow white for the day but i'm worried it'll be too hot?!?
> 
> thank you!



You might want to consider letting her wear it, but something cooler to change into for outdoors in the heat. She can wear it in the BBB, take some pics, change for some rides, then change back if you go to CRT or visit the princesses in the judge's tent.


----------



## ammeador2

mom2rtk said:


> I'm a big fan of doing BBB first thing, then doing some rides in Fantasyland, maybe find the Fairy Godmother herself behind the castle for pictures, then on to CRT for lunch. That's what I'm hoping for on my daughter's birthday in September!
> 
> Keep in mind that dining reservatios are going to be online soon, but word is that you will still have to call in for BBB.....


 

I heard that too...that you will still have to call for BBB and dinner shows. I hope that the online ressies goes smoothly!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Hmmm....I did CRT for lunch last year and honestly wasn't all that impressed.  I heard breakfast was better.  Is that true?  Maybe by the time my 90 days rolls around I can book CRT online and have my DH on the phone calling for BBB.  I'm so nervous about all of this!!!


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hmmm....I did CRT for lunch last year and honestly wasn't all that impressed.  I heard breakfast was better.  Is that true?  Maybe by the time my 90 days rolls around I can book CRT online and have my DH on the phone calling for BBB.  I'm so nervous about all of this!!!




I've never had the breakfast.  We did the dinner at CRT two years ago and we're going back...it was the best prime rib I've EVER had!


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Hmmm....I did CRT for lunch last year and honestly wasn't all that impressed.  I heard breakfast was better.  Is that true?  Maybe by the time my 90 days rolls around I can book CRT online and have my DH on the phone calling for BBB.  I'm so nervous about all of this!!!



It's just a matter of personal taste. Some people take real issue with paying $150 for a family of 4 to have eggs. If you look at it that way (I don't!) then lunch might make you feel like you got more value for your money.

I just like lunch because it lets you play first and take a break when you need it....

But you guys all go ahead and reserve breakfast.... It'll leave more lunch times for us!


----------



## Turtle31

Just got my daughter's sleeping beauty dress from Ms.B - awesome.  Since I am not able to post feedback on ebay, I wanted to let everyone here know that the sale and shipping were fast and great.   I can not wait to surprise my daughter with the dress !


----------



## Tanzanite

We will do this my daughter & i my boys will go do rides and  we will meet them later after lunch at crt they dont want to see the princesses.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I have noticed on Ebay people are selling the old snow white dress but it has the Aurora pendant on it.

Just wanted to make people aware, im thinking these are factory rejects.


----------



## dbprimeaux

I made a BBB appointment for DD at 8AM at MK....I don't remember the CM giving me a reservation number or anything. Will they let me in to MK? Also, how early should I leave SSR if going by WDW bus?


----------



## dbprimeaux

dbprimeaux said:


> I made a BBB appointment for DD at 8AM at MK....I don't remember the CM giving me a reservation number or anything. Will they let me in to MK? Also, how early should I leave SSR if going by WDW bus?



THANK GOODNESS!! I found it!!! I found the confirmation number to DD's BBB appointment !!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hi everyone! I know this has been discussed earlier in the thread (i used to sub this one  ) but has anyone ever seen anyone older at BBB? I'm 19 and really want to go! haha They didn't have this when I was young enough and I guarantee I would have done it then! Would it be weird to go get my hair done surrounded by all the little princesses? I know its says 3 and up- is there no cap on the up? Thanks


----------



## CharacterFan

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Hi everyone! I know this has been discussed earlier in the thread (i used to sub this one  ) but has anyone ever seen anyone older at BBB? I'm 19 and really want to go! haha They didn't have this when I was young enough and I guarantee I would have done it then! Would it be weird to go get my hair done surrounded by all the little princesses? I know its says 3 and up- is there no cap on the up? Thanks



I did it last September for my 21st birthday breakfast at the castle and MNSSHP. I enjoyed the experience, but I'm not a princess person. I went crazy in the middle of the 2nd day I was wearing it due to the number of people calling me princess. I took it out as soon as I got to my room that night.  If you don't mind the attention go for it. 
I had my appointment at the DtD location and the only weird look I got was the photopass guy and my awful makeup job. While I'd consider doing it again for MNSSHP I wouldn't let them do the makeup part. I did last time to get the whole experience.


----------



## grumpy14

Thanks so much for all of the information


----------



## canadianjovigirl

OMG great pictures everyone....my daughter has decided she needs to do this when we go in Nov. just wondering if you can bring your own dress and get pictures done for your photopass or if you need to purchase the most expensive package for that??  Sorry for the questions, but its our first WDW trip and we are sooooooooo excited....


----------



## jenseib

Yes you can bring your own dress and they take pictures right there for everyone while being done up. You have to go to another building (Exposition Hall in MK) to have the photoshoot done. Anyone can, but they make it seem like only the big package can. Don;t go to the desk, go straight back to the photographer and just let them know you want it on your photopass.
I'll look back and see the pages I wrote my trip report about it and post the page. It prettty much explains exactly what and how we did it.


----------



## jenseib

pages 62 and 63 starting with post 919 has my trip report copied here.  then on page 66 starting with post 977 are my photopass pictures and further down the page is the photoshoot. We brought our own dress.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

jenseib said:


> pages 62 and 63 starting with post 919 has my trip report copied here.  then on page 66 starting with post 977 are my photopass pictures and further down the page is the photoshoot. We brought our own dress.




Thanks so much...they are beautiful pictures!!!  Where does everyone find the beautiful dresses???  I am not close to a Disney Store and would imagine that is the only place you can find them........

How soon do these appts book up in advance, just curious as my 8 year old was not interested in it until she saw pictures and now really really thinks she NEEDS to do this...


----------



## jenseib

I got that one at Disneyshopping.com, but you can find nice ones on ebay too. I think how early you book depends on when you go. Last year we made an appointment just over a week before we went.  This year we made it about 5-6 weeks before we left.


----------



## robandkelly13

My DD did the crown package in December and I'm wondering if her dress will still fit in July. The one from Dec. is a 4/5 and I'm curious as to what the next size up is. Does anyone know if the next size is a 5/6 or a 6/7? Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

canadianjovigirl said:


> Thanks so much...they are beautiful pictures!!!  Where does everyone find the beautiful dresses???  I am not close to a Disney Store and would imagine that is the only place you can find them........
> 
> How soon do these appts book up in advance, just curious as my 8 year old was not interested in it until she saw pictures and now really really thinks she NEEDS to do this...



Most of what you see here is from the Disney Store. But check out Ebay. You can find stuff from the Disney Store, Disney parks, as well as custom hand made costumes!


----------



## CheriVall

My niece is doing BBB at 8am while we are there .. will they let me and my join her and my sister or will we have to wait for the park to open before we can go into MK?

Thanks,


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Hi! I have tons of questions about this. I didn't even think about it, but since Libby Lu is now gone and my odd never got to do it, I am rethinking. She would not be a princess type girl, so I don't know what I would have her wear. She is more a hannah montana. My ydd is definitely princess and we have a snow white, cinderella or bell costume I would bring, although her fav is ariel. 

1. We are going to MK 3 days 1 day have CP for lunch, 1 day CM for supper and last day we are there CRT breakfast 10:10. The last day would make the most sense, but we have to leave the park at 1 to get to our flight home.

2. It will be August, will their hair melt--ok, not melt, but fall down or droop.
What happens if it rains! Will the costume be too hot?

3. How is the barber on mainstreet compared to BBB? DOes anyone have pics?

4. Is the cost worth it? Do you have to put down a deposit? Can you cancel or how far in advance can you cancel?

5.  Also, can you get the crown with one of the other hair dos?  Or do you have to get the bun to get the crown?  


Thanks for any help!


----------



## joy13

2littleprincesses said:


> Hi! I have tons of questions about this. I didn't even think about it, but since Libby Lu is now gone and my odd never got to do it, I am rethinking. She would not be a princess type girl, so I don't know what I would have her wear. She is more a hannah montana. My ydd is definitely princess and we have a snow white, cinderella or bell costume I would bring, although her fav is ariel.
> 
> 1. We are going to MK 3 days 1 day have CP for lunch, 1 day CM for supper and last day we are there CRT breakfast 10:10. The last day would make the most sense, but we have to leave the park at 1 to get to our flight home.  *You could to it anyday - I wouldn't personally wait until the last day.  I would pick the day closer to the end and see if it will last to CRT*
> 
> 2. It will be August, will their hair melt--ok, not melt, but fall down or droop.
> What happens if it rains! Will the costume be too hot?  *We went in September last time and DD's hair stayed really well.  They use tons of product to keep it in place.*
> 
> 3. How is the barber on mainstreet compared to BBB? DOes anyone have pics?
> *I can't help you here, we haven't been to the barbershop*
> 
> 4. Is the cost worth it? Do you have to put down a deposit? Can you cancel or how far in advance can you cancel?  *I thought the experience was more than worth it. (we did the cheapest package and brought a dress from home)  I can't remember the exact cancellation policy, but Jensib had to cancel last year and I don't remember saying she still had to pay.*
> 
> 5.  Also, can you get the crown with one of the other hair dos?  Or do you have to get the bun to get the crown?  *The crown only comes with the bun, but you can buy it separatly and have the FGIT put it in the other styles.*
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!



My answers are in bold


----------



## jacksmom

Hi! I am wondering if the small crown they sale at the Disney store is like the crown at BBB? I have an almost 3 year old and the crown at the Disney store was small and looked like a good size for her, so I got it!  But am now wondering if we would like the one at BBB better!


----------



## joy13

jacksmom said:


> Hi! I am wondering if the small crown they sale at the Disney store is like the crown at BBB? I have an almost 3 year old and the crown at the Disney store was small and looked like a good size for her, so I got it!  But am now wondering if we would like the one at BBB better!



The crown that comes with the Fairytale Princess bun is not real big.  You can buy bigger ones, I like the one's that come with the hairstyle almost better though.   I think there is a picture of the crown at the start of this thread.

ETA:  I picture of DD and her crown.


----------



## jacksmom

joy13 said:


> The crown that comes with the Fairytale Princess bun is not real big.  You can buy bigger ones, I like the one's that come with the hairstyle almost better though.   I think there is a picture of the crown at the start of this thread.
> 
> ETA:  I picture of DD and her crown.



Beautiful picture! The one I bought at the Disney store is about that size!


----------



## jenseib

We did cancel last year. The offical policy is to cancle I think 24 or 48 hours ahead of time. I think it's 24 though.  I think the fee to cancel is $10.00.  We got there and it was the last day of our trip, we were flying home later that day. She had been sick the day before, and was tired and over stimulated.  She cried when they came up to her and she refused to go back, so I said I guess we'll have to skip it since I didn't want to force her into it and have it not be a pleasant experience.  They told me to come back later if she warmed up to the idea. She didn't and we had to leave after a few hours anyways. They never did charge me the fee.


----------



## jenseib

I want to add that we did do BBB this year and very early in the trip. She really enjoyed it this year. 




jacksmom said:


> Hi! I am wondering if the small crown they sale at the Disney store is like the crown at BBB? I have an almost 3 year old and the crown at the Disney store was small and looked like a good size for her, so I got it!  But am now wondering if we would like the one at BBB better!



I do know that Disney Store does NOT sell the same stuff as Disney World, but it would be similar.


----------



## AngieBelle

jenseib said:


> We did cancel last year. The offical policy is to cancle I think 24 or 48 hours ahead of time. I think it's 24 though.  I think the fee to cancel is $10.00.  We got there and it was the last day of our trip, we were flying home later that day. She had been sick the day before, and was tired and over stimulated.  She cried when they came up to her and she refused to go back, so I said I guess we'll have to skip it since I didn't want to force her into it and have it not be a pleasant experience.  They told me to come back later if she warmed up to the idea. She didn't and we had to leave after a few hours anyways. They never did charge me the fee.



You won't get charged a cancelation fee if your princess decided not to get her hair done once you're there at the BBB because you still showed up for your appointment.


----------



## cater00

I am so glad I found this thread. We are going to WDW for the 1st time in September and I have 3 DD's that want to do the BBB. My question is if I make reservations will they do all 3 at one time or 1 after the other? And if we have photo session done will they have to all be photographed together or will they photograph them individually?


----------



## jenseib

cater00 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread. We are going to WDW for the 1st time in September and I have 3 DD's that want to do the BBB. My question is if I make reservations will they do all 3 at one time or 1 after the other? And if we have photo session done will they have to all be photographed together or will they photograph them individually?



You can make the appointsment for the same time, but they wil ltake them as achair opens, so there is no guarentee they will all start at the same time.  You can have the photoshoot done with some of all 3 and some individuals. Just ask.


----------



## cater00

Thank you. That is what I thought. I definitely want some pics of them together but also want some individual ones also.


----------



## NewToDisneyInOregon

Hello OneTreeHill and all of the other helpful people on this forum ... I am new to the DIS boards so forgive me for all of the repetitiveness of my questions. 

I am taking my 4 year old DD to the BBB this upcoming August for the very 1st time. We have decided to go w/ the largest package so that she can get a costume, crown etc. which I think starts at $189.50??? Saw another site that said it starts at over $200 as well so confused as to what it currently is the the largest package.

What I need help figuring out is the following:
1) What exactly do you get for $189.50? I see what it says on the WDW website (you get the hair done, make-up, nails, costume, crown, and shoes) but do you have pictures (or links) of the basic items that are apart of the $189.50 package?
2) What causes the price to go beyond the $189.50? Does it have to do with the costume, crown, and accessories that are picked out?
3) Do you have current pictures and prices of ALL of the costumes and services available at this time for the BBB or at least know of a website with that kind of pics and info?
4) How does Ms. B prices compare in price verses getting a costume over at the BBB in WDW?
5) How do I get in contact with Ms. B to purchase a disney costume from her off of ebay? 
6) As a first timer to the BBB, what other things do you think are important to know? Or good questions to ask the FMIT?

I thank all of you for your time - I know many people ask repetitive questions in here, so bless those of you who are patient enough to answer! I look forward to your responses!

~CG in Oregon


----------



## lacrosse_lady72

NewToDisneyInOregon said:


> Hello OneTreeHill and all of the other helpful people on this forum ... I am new to the DIS boards so forgive me for all of the repetitiveness of my questions.
> 
> I am taking my 4 year old DD to the BBB this upcoming August for the very 1st time. We have decided to go w/ the largest package so that she can get a costume, crown etc. which I think starts at $189.50??? Saw another site that said it starts at over $200 as well so confused as to what it currently is the the largest package.
> 
> What I need help figuring out is the following:
> 1) What exactly do you get for $189.50? I see what it says on the WDW website (you get the hair done, make-up, nails, costume, crown, and shoes) but do you have pictures (or links) of the basic items that are apart of the $189.50 package?
> 2) What causes the price to go beyond the $189.50? Does it have to do with the costume, crown, and accessories that are picked out?
> 3) Do you have current pictures and prices of ALL of the costumes and services available at this time for the BBB or at least know of a website with that kind of pics and info?
> 4) How does Ms. B prices compare in price verses getting a costume over at the BBB in WDW?
> 5) How do I get in contact with Ms. B to purchase a disney costume from her off of ebay?
> 6) As a first timer to the BBB, what other things do you think are important to know? Or good questions to ask the FMIT?
> 
> I thank all of you for your time - I know many people ask repetitive questions in here, so bless those of you who are patient enough to answer! I look forward to your responses!
> 
> ~CG in Oregon



Hello fellow Oregonian!!!
I have never done the BBB before but I did pick up a brochure and if I had a scanner I'd just scan it but I don't so I'll type what it says word for word. 

Now this is from September 2008 so it looks like the prices are a little different but the same for the purpose of answering you:

"The Castle Package"
Includes hairstyle, nails, shimmering, makeup, imaging package (6x8 and four 4x6 photos with a themed holder), princess gown of choice, crown, wand, shoes and princess sash
$179.95 to $229.95 (plus tax)
Price range determined by the choice of princess costume and shoes


I hope that helps with the price question.

As for what you may need to know, the BBB in MK seems to book up more quickly as does the earlier appointments so if you want to do it at 9AM at MK, you better book as soon as you can


----------



## jenseib

Mrs B is much cheaper, but I was told she doesn't want her info given out right now. She does sell on ebay, but Mrs B is not her username.
The package goes up if you get a deluxe dress, but I don't think they have any delixe dresse out right now. I could be wrong. The package also includes a picture package from a photoshoot, which you can also have all those pics put on your photopass as well.
If you find a dress you like for cheaper, I would go ahead and buy it before you go. The dresses there run about $65ish.


----------



## joy13

NewToDisneyInOregon said:


> Hello OneTreeHill and all of the other helpful people on this forum ... I am new to the DIS boards so forgive me for all of the repetitiveness of my questions.
> 
> I am taking my 4 year old DD to the BBB this upcoming August for the very 1st time. We have decided to go w/ the largest package so that she can get a costume, crown etc. which I think starts at $189.50??? Saw another site that said it starts at over $200 as well so confused as to what it currently is the the largest package.
> 
> What I need help figuring out is the following:
> 1) What exactly do you get for $189.50? I see what it says on the WDW website (you get the hair done, make-up, nails, costume, crown, and shoes) but do you have pictures (or links) of the basic items that are apart of the $189.50 package?
> 2) What causes the price to go beyond the $189.50? Does it have to do with the costume, crown, and accessories that are picked out?
> 3) Do you have current pictures and prices of ALL of the costumes and services available at this time for the BBB or at least know of a website with that kind of pics and info?
> 4) How does Ms. B prices compare in price verses getting a costume over at the BBB in WDW?
> 5) How do I get in contact with Ms. B to purchase a disney costume from her off of ebay?
> 6) As a first timer to the BBB, what other things do you think are important to know? Or good questions to ask the FMIT?
> 
> I thank all of you for your time - I know many people ask repetitive questions in here, so bless those of you who are patient enough to answer! I look forward to your responses!
> 
> ~CG in Oregon




Anyone can do the photoshoot if you do BBB, but if you get the top package, you get a certain number printed out.  If you are going to get a photopass CD, you are better off to get a dress ahead because with the CD you have the copyright to the pictures so you can print as many as you want, from anywhere you want.  And you can get the whole experience because if you ask, they will put your dress in the changing room and your DD can change at BBB - just like she would if you do the whole package.  If you have a Disney Visa - you can get 10% off the dress at World of Disney in DTD too, but not at BBB.

They have tons of accessories besides what is included (septors, purses, hairbrushes) so those would increase the price as well.


----------



## momofoneplustwinz

cater00 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread. We are going to WDW for the 1st time in September and I have 3 DD's that want to do the BBB. My question is if I make reservations will they do all 3 at one time or 1 after the other? And if we have photo session done will they have to all be photographed together or will they photograph them individually?


My daughter and son were done last Thursday.  They did her first, then him in the same chair.  For the pictures, they did them both together, and seperates of them both.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Ms B wont sell outside of ebay anymore. She had too many people placing orders and not paying her. Her auctions start out at a great price and she sells the Disney crocs too. Her ebay ID is wantsnneeds4u. I'm going to see if she has new crocs listed right now. Have you guys seen the new black and red athens with Mickey heads!? Those are adorable! I have the orange and green ones but they're so not the right color for Disney. Black and red...definitely perfect!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I'm so upset about Mrs B and that others ruined it for the rest of us.  I was given her info awhile ago and have been holding on to it so that I could purchase the dresses I want closer to our trip and I was saving the money to pay for all of the dresses I want at one time.  Now what am i going to do?!


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

thanks for the pics of the outfits- theyre wonderful!


----------



## joy13

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm so upset about Mrs B and that others ruined it for the rest of us.  I was given her info awhile ago and have been holding on to it so that I could purchase the dresses I want closer to our trip and I was saving the money to pay for all of the dresses I want at one time.  Now what am i going to do?!



Maybe message her through Ebay and tell her you're willing to do the transaction through Ebay.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

hi... 
my daughter is going to BBB we were going for the middle package and bringing her own dress.... she has aurora, snow white and belle, tho i now feel i dont want to bring them all the way there.... is there anywhere nearby where we could buy something....  perhaps walmart or somewhere at the mall?? (i'm from the UK so not sure which stores would be best!)


----------



## dbprimeaux

Just back for WDW and we did BBB for the first time and it was WONDERFUL!!! I am going to add some pictures of the process soon!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

cant wait to see your pics!!!!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Here are our pictures from June 1st.
I started with the before pictures..



























































































Getting the magic dusting...










The "new" princess...





Our wonderful FGMIT...she was so great with my DD!!





Paying for the big moment...lol!





Just outside at the castle....we had an 8AM appt. so the park was basically empty.










I took this during the photo shoot at expo hall...


----------



## dbprimeaux

sorry the pics are so large....and I kind of messed up on the paying one...lol






...and the big surprise one was blurry, because I was so excited...lol!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

your DD is ADORABLE!!!!   fantastic photos thank you for sharing!!!​


----------



## jenseib

LOVE your pictures! She is a doll!



davidmolliesmum said:


> hi...
> my daughter is going to BBB we were going for the middle package and bringing her own dress.... she has aurora, snow white and belle, tho i now feel i dont want to bring them all the way there.... is there anywhere nearby where we could buy something....  perhaps walmart or somewhere at the mall?? (i'm from the UK so not sure which stores would be best!)



I personally would bring you own. It will be a pain to get out and og find a place that sells them. With the time it will take you, and if you don't have a car on top of that, it will not be worth going out . You'd just might as well buy one at the park.  Also Walmart and Target do carry some princess dresses, but they are pretty much one size fits all and might not be right for your DD and they are not as nice. Now that being siad, some are cute, but some aren't. We have a cinderella one I got a walmart that is very cute. But they are going to most likely run $20. Also the selection may be limited. 
If you don't want to bring them all, then have her pick out her favorite to bring along. We brought several dresses along, and that is mostly what DD wore hte entire trip. She really didn't wear "normal clothes" much at all. I brought a few and washed if needed for all of us.


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Hi y'all
We are going to BBB for the first time in August and I am wondering about the costumes.I LOVE the full *I guess deluxe ones*.Do you buy a pettiskirt/hoopskirt to go under them or are they really that full?
DD is wanting Sleeping Beauty and I can't find any that are as full as the Cinderella with the gold or the red Belle one.
Where can I find them at? Do they have them at the BBB or are these ones that y'all bought and took with you?


Thanks so much for the info


----------



## mom2rtk

erinlees_mommie said:


> Hi y'all
> We are going to BBB for the first time in August and I am wondering about the costumes.I LOVE the full *I guess deluxe ones*.Do you buy a pettiskirt/hoopskirt to go under them or are they really that full?
> DD is wanting Sleeping Beauty and I can't find any that are as full as the Cinderella with the gold or the red Belle one.
> Where can I find them at? Do they have them at the BBB or are these ones that y'all bought and took with you?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info




Some of the deluxe costumes have netting built in and are poofy all on their own. 

I make all my daughter's costumes, so she always wears (or I carry) a hoop skirt in with us!


----------



## jenseib

The ones at Disney are pretty full, though I think the older ones are fuller. We got the red belle at the Disney store, they don't sell it in the parks. We also have the old version of the pink Aurora (from the park)  and I beleive it's fuller than the current one. We never did any petticots at all, but you could if you want it even fuller, but it will make it hotter too.


----------



## momma_mouse

My daughter is wanting to go to BBB while we are there in September.  I'm curious if they will be able to fix her hair though.  It is bout an inch longer than chin length in a stacked bob.  (will be a little bit longer when we go.) Do you think they will be able to pull it up?  Does anyone have exprience with shorter hair and BBB?


----------



## leamom2princesses

momma_mouse said:


> My daughter is wanting to go to BBB while we are there in September.  I'm curious if they will be able to fix her hair though.  It is bout an inch longer than chin length in a stacked bob.  (will be a little bit longer when we go.) Do you think they will be able to pull it up?  Does anyone have exprience with shorter hair and BBB?


In 2007, my DD had a short stacked bob do.  They were able to pull her hair up.  Honestly I was amazed.  They used lots of gel and pins but she had the bun with the tiara like a child with long hair.   

Hope this helps!


----------



## mom2rtk

erinlees_mommie said:


> Hi y'all
> We are going to BBB for the first time in August and I am wondering about the costumes.I LOVE the full *I guess deluxe ones*.Do you buy a pettiskirt/hoopskirt to go under them or are they really that full?
> DD is wanting Sleeping Beauty and I can't find any that are as full as the Cinderella with the gold or the red Belle one.
> Where can I find them at? Do they have them at the BBB or are these ones that y'all bought and took with you?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info




I'm not sure when you're going in August, but the new selection of Disney Store Halloween costumes generally comes out in August. I'd keep an eye on the web site.

Did you check the site already for leftovers from last year? The deluxe Belle and Cinderella were very pretty. They had a couple of Sleeping Beauties that were nice too.... Just don't know if they are gone now......

And don't miss Ebay. You can find lots of stuff there. It's just hard to know how full the skirts are without seeing them.....


----------



## motherof4

Planning on taking my 9 year old DD this Sept. (it's a mother daughter trip including my mom, so 3 of us).  It is a quick trip, sept 24th-28th (leaving early AM on the 28th) .  We are only going to MK on the 25th for MNSSHP,
then Epcot 26th and a waterpark 27th!  So planning on doing BBB on the 25th before MNSSHP, what would be more realistic?  A:  Doing BBB in Am at DTD then going to 1900 PF for a late lunch, or B:  Going to MK for 4pm (earliest you can get in for MNSSHP) BBB for after 4pm and then plan fro CRT dinner at 530pm!  Really want this trip to be low key and relaxing!  Was planning to go to DTD on the night of arrival, and spending the day of the 25th at the pool, but I can switch things around a bit!  We have eaten at 1900 Park Fare before, but have never eaten at CRT!  Just don't no how much time we will have, how long the appointment will be, not planning on doing photo sessions, and bringing own dress and doing 1st package (hair & makeup)!  Suggestions???  This short trip is driving me crazy to plan more than our longer trips!


----------



## mom2rtk

motherof4 said:


> Planning on taking my 9 year old DD this Sept. (it's a mother daughter trip including my mom, so 3 of us).  It is a quick trip, sept 24th-28th (leaving early AM on the 28th) .  We are only going to MK on the 25th for MNSSHP,
> then Epcot 26th and a waterpark 27th!  So planning on doing BBB on the 25th before MNSSHP, what would be more realistic?  A:  Doing BBB in Am at DTD then going to 1900 PF for a late lunch, or B:  Going to MK for 4pm (earliest you can get in for MNSSHP) BBB for after 4pm and then plan fro CRT dinner at 530pm!  Really want this trip to be low key and relaxing!  Was planning to go to DTD on the night of arrival, and spending the day of the 25th at the pool, but I can switch things around a bit!  We have eaten at 1900 Park Fare before, but have never eaten at CRT!  Just don't no how much time we will have, how long the appointment will be, not planning on doing photo sessions, and bringing own dress and doing 1st package (hair & makeup)!  Suggestions???  This short trip is driving me crazy to plan more than our longer trips!



Plan A won't work. 1900 PF doesn't do lunch.

Plan B would work, but if this is your only stop in the MK, why spend it at the boutique???? Why not do BBB in Downtown Disney, then dinner as soon as CRT opens (4 or 4:30, I'm not sure). With a 5:30 dinner, you might not even be done when the party starts. There's too much to do to spend it in a restaurant, even my favorite one!


----------



## Tanzanite

erinlees_mommie said:


> Hi y'all
> We are going to BBB for the first time in August and I am wondering about the costumes.I LOVE the full *I guess deluxe ones*.Do you buy a pettiskirt/hoopskirt to go under them or are they really that full?
> DD is wanting Sleeping Beauty and I can't find any that are as full as the Cinderella with the gold or the red Belle one.
> Where can I find them at? Do they have them at the BBB or are these ones that y'all bought and took with you?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info



The dresses are quite full there is a lady on ebay who sell hoop skirts $10 plus shipping but i think the deluxe one is full my daughter had the white deluxe cinderrella was very full.


----------



## erinlees_mommie

mom2rtk said:


> Some of the deluxe costumes have netting built in and are poofy all on their own.
> 
> I make all my daughter's costumes, so she always wears (or I carry) a hoop skirt in with us!



Thanks 
Where is the best looking Aurora costume from that is nice and full? I just don't like her..LOL I am a Cinderella girl and DD was until just a few weeks ago.And I had visions of a beautiful Cinderella dress for her for the BBB.MAYBE I can compromise.After all this is her Bday gift so I might be able to get her to be made over as Cinderella if we buy a beautiful full one and buy Aurora as a Bday gift 
I am trying to tell her that Cinderella is in Florida *where I am from and closest to us* and Aurora is in California..I think it is just because she has a PINK dress.

Thanks again !!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

jenseib said:


> The ones at Disney are pretty full, though I think the older ones are fuller. We got the red belle at the Disney store, they don't sell it in the parks. We also have the old version of the pink Aurora (from the park)  and I beleive it's fuller than the current one. We never did any petticots at all, but you could if you want it even fuller, but it will make it hotter too.



What does the older Aurora look like ?
I love the Cinderella that has the gold look to it...
Is there a white Cinderella one like a wedding one? If so maybe I can convince her to be a wedding Cinderella


----------



## erinlees_mommie

mom2rtk said:


> I'm not sure when you're going in August, but the new selection of Disney Store Halloween costumes generally comes out in August. I'd keep an eye on the web site.
> 
> Did you check the site already for leftovers from last year? The deluxe Belle and Cinderella were very pretty. They had a couple of Sleeping Beauties that were nice too.... Just don't know if they are gone now......
> 
> And don't miss Ebay. You can find lots of stuff there. It's just hard to know how full the skirts are without seeing them.....



On the disneystore.com ? And outlet? I looked there today and they are all sold out.I went to the CM store at Disney back in Feb with a friend who works there and they had all of them for WAY CHEAP but not in DD's size 
I will keep looking on the site.
We leave here on Aug 21st.There are a few of the Disney Outlets on the way down too that I can hit up before we get there I guess.
Thanks for the help


----------



## mom2rtk

Well, this is probably the hardest time of year to find a costume outside the parks. I just checked Disneyshopping.com and they don't have much.

You can still try Ebay, but it's hard to tell how full it will be. If you look there, try putting "deluxe" in the title. They sold a line of deluxe costumes I thought were very pretty and full too.

Keep in mind it's going to be really hot there in August, so bring a comfy change of clothes. Let her keep it on as long as she likes, get TONS of pictures, then let her change to be comfortable. If you visit the princesses in the Judge's Tent, or head to CRT for lunch, have her change back into it. Also be sure to bring comfy shoes.

Keep it fun and she'll want to keep doing it!


----------



## mom2rtk

erinlees_mommie said:


> On the disneystore.com ? And outlet? I looked there today and they are all sold out.I went to the CM store at Disney back in Feb with a friend who works there and they had all of them for WAY CHEAP but not in DD's size
> I will keep looking on the site.
> We leave here on Aug 21st.There are a few of the Disney Outlets on the way down too that I can hit up before we get there I guess.
> Thanks for the help



If you PM me, I'll see if I can hunt down photos of the last couple of years deluxe costumes on Ebay. These really were nicer than the ones they sold in the parks. I'm thinking the Disney Store costumes came out last year around the 18th of August. Maybe you can get lucky and they will be out before you go.....


----------



## erinlees_mommie

mom2rtk said:


> Well, this is probably the hardest time of year to find a costume outside the parks. I just checked Disneyshopping.com and they don't have much.
> 
> You can still try Ebay, but it's hard to tell how full it will be. If you look there, try putting "deluxe" in the title. They sold a line of deluxe costumes I thought were very pretty and full too.
> 
> Keep in mind it's going to be really hot there in August, so bring a comfy change of clothes. Let her keep it on as long as she likes, get TONS of pictures, then let her change to be comfortable. If you visit the princesses in the Judge's Tent, or head to CRT for lunch, have her change back into it. Also be sure to bring comfy shoes.
> 
> Keep it fun and she'll want to keep doing it!



I'll keep looking  Thanks for the info!

We are crazy for taking her in August.We never go in the summer months.Mostly off season *I am a Floridian..LOL I am not crazy enough to go in the heat of summer* But sadly her Bday is in August.We went for mine in Feb and she wanted to do the BBB and CRT again for her Bday this year.Her appt is like 9am and lunch at CRT is at 1pm.So we will be ok up till then.And then we will be changing clothes into something else I am sure and might be a swimmy suit for her to ride Splash Mountain..LOL 

I'll be subbed to this forum so I can keep up with the dress chatter and updates.We have a few costumes but it is her special day and this is all she asked for...I won't complain


----------



## jenseib

here is the older version of Aurora.


----------



## arcurioa

I have 2 DD's ages 3 and 10.  10 year old has not been interested in princesses for some time but really wants to do BBB with her sister.  I made reservations for both of them, but my question is - will she feel/look silly in a princess dress?  Do they even sell them in the larger sizes - she is a 14?  I was hoping to bring dresses with us to save some money, but I have not been able to find anything in the size range.  Anyone have feedback on older girls doing BBB?  She does not want to do the HM experience.  TIA.


----------



## jenseib

arcurioa said:


> I have 2 DD's ages 3 and 10.  10 year old has not been interested in princesses for some time but really wants to do BBB with her sister.  I made reservations for both of them, but my question is - will she feel/look silly in a princess dress?  Do they even sell them in the larger sizes - she is a 14?  I was hoping to bring dresses with us to save some money, but I have not been able to find anything in the size range.  Anyone have feedback on older girls doing BBB?  She does not want to do the HM experience.  TIA.




There is an age limit on who can where dresses in the park. I can;t rmemeber what it is exactly, but it might be under 10.  That being siad, many younger girls stil lwear them.  But as for a size 14, I think there is very limited selection. I think Jasmine is one, and maybe one or two others. I would look online at adult sized costumes and you will have better selection.


----------



## wishtdream

arcurioa said:


> I have 2 DD's ages 3 and 10. 10 year old has not been interested in princesses for some time but really wants to do BBB with her sister. I made reservations for both of them, but my question is - will she feel/look silly in a princess dress? Do they even sell them in the larger sizes - she is a 14? I was hoping to bring dresses with us to save some money, but I have not been able to find anything in the size range. Anyone have feedback on older girls doing BBB? She does not want to do the HM experience. TIA.


 
my 6yr old DD wears a size 12-14 the disney size 12s are cut pretty big you could try them.


----------



## arcurioa

Thanks for the info.  I think I remember seeing that they had size 14's but I am not sure if she will have much of a selection.


----------



## golden6911

I'm sure this has been asked but I didn't see it on the front page.  How long does the hair and nail package last?  I was looking to have my DD do the BBB then go to the princess breakfast and I was wondering how far apart to book them?  Would an hour be enough?


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Taking your own dress and doing the Castle package..IS that an option?
I want her pics taken and the whole treatment done but I think I am going to take a dress for her.
How much does it save off the cost of the package?

Thanks


----------



## jenseib

erinlees_mommie said:


> Taking your own dress and doing the Castle package..IS that an option?
> I want her pics taken and the whole treatment done but I think I am going to take a dress for her.
> How much does it save off the cost of the package?
> 
> Thanks



You would get the middle package than add on anything else you want.


----------



## erinlees_mommie

THANKS 

Is it worth doing that way? 
Do they still do the room with the childs name on it if you bring in the costume or just come dressed as the princess you want to be?

I am debating a dress now and it isn't one sold in the parks .. it is an older one 
But I still want the full treatment for her.After all you are only 5 once


----------



## DisneyMomma81

I plan to bring a dress for DD ~ I don't need to pay an extra $5 for them to paint her nails ~ we'll go *Coach*


----------



## arcurioa

Thanks for all of the info on this thread.  We decided to go ahead and buy dresses ahead of time.  I went over to the Disney outlet in NJ last night and was able to pick up the deluxe Cinderella for older DD and the deluxe Aurora for youngest DD.  They really are beautiful dresses, now I just have to figure out how to pack them and what to do with them until our appointment.  Does anyone know if BBB or somewhere in the MK will hold them until appt time at 10:30?


----------



## arcurioa

One more thing, we are not doing CRT after BBB (we were just there last year and I don't think I could get ADR's at this point anyway)  What else does anyone suggest.  I was looking at afternoon tea at the GF.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## jenseib

arcurioa said:


> One more thing, we are not doing CRT after BBB (we were just there last year and I don't think I could get ADR's at this point anyway)  What else does anyone suggest.  I was looking at afternoon tea at the GF.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  TIA.



I think the Tea would be absoulutely boring for your kids, if you are talking about the one at the GF cafe.
You could go to the wonderland tea party, which my DD did this past trip and she LOVED it. They had a visit from Alice and the Mad Hatter and a light lunch and fun games. There is an age limit, but I can't remember what it is off hand. Like maybe 12?
I do have a lot of pictures and our expereince with it in my dining report which is linked in my signature. The first post should tell you which page it is on.

The day we did BBB though we went to 1900 Park Fair for Dinner. That was nice too. My DD wore her hair do all week long, and I actually washed it one day and redid it because sh cried that she wouldn't be beautiful for Alice if I didn't.  LOL!


----------



## arcurioa

jenseib said:


> I think the Tea would be absoulutely boring for your kids, if you are talking about the one at the GF cafe.
> You could go to the wonderland tea party, which my DD did this past trip and she LOVED it. They had a visit from Alice and the Mad Hatter and a light lunch and fun games. There is an age limit, but I can't remember what it is off hand. Like maybe 12?
> I do have a lot of pictures and our expereince with it in my dining report which is linked in my signature. The first post should tell you which page it is on.
> 
> The day we did BBB though we went to 1900 Park Fair for Dinner. That was nice too. My DD wore her hair do all week long, and I actually washed it one day and redid it because sh cried that she wouldn't be beautiful for Alice if I didn't.  LOL!



That's the one I was thinking of.  I was thinking the ala carte options, but have never been there.  The only kid tea I saw was 10:30 to 12:00 so that would not work because of the timing.  We did 1900 Parke Fare a couple of years ago and enjoyed it so that could be an option.  Thanks.


----------



## mom2faith

OneTreeHill, or anyone else, does anyone have photos of the Girls costumes available at the Pirate's League??

TIA

Amy


----------



## mom2rtk

arcurioa said:


> Thanks for all of the info on this thread.  We decided to go ahead and buy dresses ahead of time.  I went over to the Disney outlet in NJ last night and was able to pick up the deluxe Cinderella for older DD and the deluxe Aurora for youngest DD.  They really are beautiful dresses, now I just have to figure out how to pack them and what to do with them until our appointment.  Does anyone know if BBB or somewhere in the MK will hold them until appt time at 10:30?




I don't know if BBB will hold them or not, but those type dresses are mostly "poof". If you put them each in a large ziploc bag, you can push the air out and make them much more manageable to put in your bag for the park.


----------



## Ashlander

mom2rtk said:


> I don't know if BBB will hold them or not, but those type dresses are mostly "poof". If you put them each in a large ziploc bag, you can push the air out and make them much more manageable to put in your bag for the park.



I agree - we did this last year and it worked out great.  I was worried about the dresses wrinkling in the ziploc, but they did not.  When it was time to put them on they were perfect


----------



## arcurioa

Thanks for the ziplock tip. perfect.  I was going to use a space bag to pack them, but I may just ziplocks for the trip down as well.  TFS.


----------



## jenseib

mom2faith said:


> OneTreeHill, or anyone else, does anyone have photos of the Girls costumes available at the Pirate's League??
> 
> TIA
> 
> Amy



There are two for girls. There is a thread about them. Right now the only one it shows for girls is the Elizabeth Swan one, which is currently sold at the parks. A new one will also be availabe, but it's not in yet. They most likely won;t be shown on this thread, as the experience is very different. There are a few threads going about it though.



arcurioa said:


> That's the one I was thinking of.  I was thinking the ala carte options, but have never been there.  The only kid tea I saw was 10:30 to 12:00 so that would not work because of the timing.  We did 1900 Parke Fare a couple of years ago and enjoyed it so that could be an option.  Thanks.



I thin kthe only other kid tea they have other than the Wonderland tea party (which is at 2 PM, I do believe now) would be the Aurora one. That one is very costly. I'm not sure of the time on that one.


----------



## joy13

Bumping!


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

so excited!!!  we just booked dd for the middle package.  seating for 830 followed by lunch at crt.  i think i'm more excited for this than anything else about the trip!!!


----------



## zalansky

What a great thread! Here is my question and I have read through a lot here but didn't see anything about this. I want to have my DD go to BBB at DTD and then do the princess breakfast at Norway. The last seating for Norway available is 10:45am. I can get a 9:30 reservation at DTD and I know thats cutting it TOO close - but I was thinking, ok, I will scale back and just get her hair, makeup and nails done and buy a dress to bring with us. Do you think we can make it in time if we go that route?


----------



## mom2rtk

zalansky said:


> What a great thread! Here is my question and I have read through a lot here but didn't see anything about this. I want to have my DD go to BBB at DTD and then do the princess breakfast at Norway. The last seating for Norway available is 10:45am. I can get a 9:30 reservation at DTD and I know thats cutting it TOO close - but I was thinking, ok, I will scale back and just get her hair, makeup and nails done and buy a dress to bring with us. Do you think we can make it in time if we go that route?



NO. Even if you drive your own car, you won't make it. WAY too stressful spending your entire time at BBB watching the clock. You need to allow an hour at BBB, and that assumes they are running on time. I would never suggest assuming that. If you are taking the bus, you could wait up to 30 minutes just to get the next bus. Even in your own car, you won't get there in time. Once you get to Epcot and get through the line, it will take a while to hoof it back to Norway, not something you want to do right after a makeover! I don't even think you would come CLOSE to making it....

Better to change to lunch and stop to smell the flowers with your princess along the way! (or maybe get some Soarin FP's on the way into Epcot!)


----------



## divanicki75

Wow! Great Thread- wish I could see all the pictures here at work... I'll definitely be checking them out tonight!  I didn't realize that reservations were 180 days out!  I thought everything had been cut back to 90 days- good tip.

Here's my question... How strict are they about the 3 years old thing?  We're going for my birthday, but celebrating all 4 of our bdays (DS is late Nov, I'm early Dec, DD is mid Dec and DH is late Dec).  We're literally going to be there 3 weeks before DD turns 3... do you think they'd let her in? How do they verify that the child is 3? Maybe I can just sneak her in under the radar?


----------



## mom2rtk

divanicki75 said:


> Wow! Great Thread- wish I could see all the pictures here at work... I'll definitely be checking them out tonight!  I didn't realize that reservations were 180 days out!  I thought everything had been cut back to 90 days- good tip.




It IS 90 days now..... And so far you have to book by phone. It's not online like ADRs yet......


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

quick question...dd has bbb booked for 830 on the 4th of october, i just noticed that mk doenst open until 9 am...i presume then they open before the park does?


----------



## CharacterFan

amberg@eastlink.ca said:


> quick question...dd has bbb booked for 830 on the 4th of october, i just noticed that mk doenst open until 9 am...i presume then they open before the park does?



They open at 8am. Along with all the breakfast table services. They'll have a special entrance set up for those with breakfast and BBB reservations.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

cool!  thanks!



CharacterFan said:


> They open at 8am. Along with all the breakfast table services. They'll have a special entrance set up for those with breakfast and BBB reservations.


----------



## joy13

divanicki75 said:


> Wow! Great Thread- wish I could see all the pictures here at work... I'll definitely be checking them out tonight!  I didn't realize that reservations were 180 days out!  I thought everything had been cut back to 90 days- good tip.
> 
> Here's my question... How strict are they about the 3 years old thing?  We're going for my birthday, but celebrating all 4 of our bdays (DS is late Nov, I'm early Dec, DD is mid Dec and DH is late Dec).  We're literally going to be there 3 weeks before DD turns 3... do you think they'd let her in? How do they verify that the child is 3? Maybe I can just sneak her in under the radar?




Just say 3 when they ask her age - they don't verify it at all.  If you think she is mature enough to sit still for it, it will work out fine.  If DD spills the beans to the FGIT'ing they won't care.  We had one who posted on one of the other threads and she said she had done kids under 3 before and it went fine.


----------



## joy13

mom2rtk said:


> NO. Even if you drive your own car, you won't make it. WAY too stressful spending your entire time at BBB watching the clock. You need to allow an hour at BBB, and that assumes they are running on time. I would never suggest assuming that. If you are taking the bus, you could wait up to 30 minutes just to get the next bus. Even in your own car, you won't get there in time. Once you get to Epcot and get through the line, it will take a while to hoof it back to Norway, not something you want to do right after a makeover! I don't even think you would come CLOSE to making it....
> 
> Better to change to lunch and stop to smell the flowers with your princess along the way! (or maybe get some Soarin FP's on the way into Epcot!)



I agree!  The lunch at Norway is good to - I'd switch to that for sure!


----------



## jenseib

zalansky said:


> What a great thread! Here is my question and I have read through a lot here but didn't see anything about this. I want to have my DD go to BBB at DTD and then do the princess breakfast at Norway. The last seating for Norway available is 10:45am. I can get a 9:30 reservation at DTD and I know thats cutting it TOO close - but I was thinking, ok, I will scale back and just get her hair, makeup and nails done and buy a dress to bring with us. Do you think we can make it in time if we go that route?




I agree with the others. You won't make, even if they are running on time. I would aim for lunch. You could then go and have the photoshoot done too if time allows.



divanicki75 said:


> Wow! Great Thread- wish I could see all the pictures here at work... I'll definitely be checking them out tonight!  I didn't realize that reservations were 180 days out!  I thought everything had been cut back to 90 days- good tip.
> 
> Here's my question... How strict are they about the 3 years old thing?  We're going for my birthday, but celebrating all 4 of our bdays (DS is late Nov, I'm early Dec, DD is mid Dec and DH is late Dec).  We're literally going to be there 3 weeks before DD turns 3... do you think they'd let her in? How do they verify that the child is 3? Maybe I can just sneak her in under the radar?



Thats old info, and probably hasn't been updated in awhile. it is 90 days now.
I would make the appointment and just say she is 3 as well.


----------



## WDW1st-timers

I can't wait for my girls to do this in November.  Maybe I can get some pics of the 3 of them together.


----------



## hpkalika

We have Cinderella, Snow White and Aurora dresses that we got either on the Disney website on sale or when someone brought one back for my daughter. We told her she could get a dress if she paid for it, so she has saved up her money since we booked the trip. I am trying to steer her towards the Jasmine or Mulan type costumes since we have not seen them here.


----------



## GoofyGirl75

I've enjoyed browsing this thread... love everyone's photos!

A couple of questions:

1)Are these the dresses pictured at the beginning of the thread the ones currently at BBB?

2)Do you feel like your daughter missed out on anything by doing the hair/makeup/nail package, but wearing her own dress?  Is the treatment and overall "hoopla" any different, or is it basically the same thing, and then "Go pick out a dress"?

3)How long does the hair/makeup/nails package last?

4)jenseib- Your dd's gown is my fave--it's AMAZING!  I didn't see if you mentioned where you got it... care to share?

Thanks y'all!


----------



## joy13

GoofyGirl75 said:


> I've enjoyed browsing this thread... love everyone's photos!
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1)Are these the dresses pictured at the beginning of the thread the ones currently at BBB? Yes, except I think there is a different Ariel outfit - but the others are up to date.
> 
> 2)Do you feel like your daughter missed out on anything by doing the hair/makeup/nail package, but wearing her own dress?  Is the treatment and overall "hoopla" any different, or is it basically the same thing, and then "Go pick out a dress"?  Not at all, DD brought her own dress and had a great time.  And if you bring your dress early, they will let her change in their changing rooms I think.
> 
> 3)How long does the hair/makeup/nails package last? 45 minutes - but you don't always get in right away.
> 
> 4)jenseib- Your dd's gown is my fave--it's AMAZING!  I didn't see if you mentioned where you got it... care to share?  Not Jen, but she got it last year from the Disney Store.
> 
> Thanks y'all!



Hope that helps


----------



## mom2rtk

GoofyGirl75 said:


> I've enjoyed browsing this thread... love everyone's photos!
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1)Are these the dresses pictured at the beginning of the thread the ones currently at BBB?
> 
> 2)Do you feel like your daughter missed out on anything by doing the hair/makeup/nail package, but wearing her own dress?  Is the treatment and overall "hoopla" any different, or is it basically the same thing, and then "Go pick out a dress"?
> 
> 3)How long does the hair/makeup/nails package last?
> 
> 4)jenseib- Your dd's gown is my fave--it's AMAZING!  I didn't see if you mentioned where you got it... care to share?
> 
> Thanks y'all!



Just a little generic input:

On the dress: I love all costumes, especially princess gowns! The Disney Store always carries a line of costumes for Halloween. These come out in August and hang around in stores and online for quite a while until they are all gone. MANY times the ones at the Disney Store are actually prettier, IMHO, than the ones at Disney. What I have seen at the parks is that the majority of little girls seem to be wearing park costumes. Bring your own, and she is more likely to stand out a bit. The deluxe costumes they sell at the Disney Store (usually around $80, but wait and you'll get a sale!) tend to be the prettiest. I make my daughter's gowns (See my Flickr photo link below), but every now and then one catches my eye and I can't resist!

On how long it last: This varies. Jen did a great job recreating Claire's hair for the entire trip. The first time I took my daughter, she got all sad late in the afternoon. I asked why and she said it's because she didn't think she could swim in her hair-do. I told her not to worry about it, I had taken hundreds of pictures, and we could take it down. Of course, some girls swim in their do's, and it's just fine. When my daughter swims it's a fully immersive experience!

Also, they give you the make-up pallet to take home, since they obviously can't use it on anyone else. My daughter loved putting on her makeup every morning!


----------



## joy13

mom2rtk said:


> Just a little generic input:
> 
> On the dress: I love all costumes, especially princess gowns! The Disney Store always carries a line of costumes for Halloween. These come out in August and hang around in stores and online for quite a while until they are all gone. MANY times the ones at the Disney Store are actually prettier, IMHO, than the ones at Disney. What I have seen at the parks is that the majority of little girls seem to be wearing park costumes. Bring your own, and she is more likely to stand out a bit. The deluxe costumes the sell (usually around $80, but wait and you'll get a sale!) tend to be the prettiest. I make my daughter's gowns (See my Flickr photo link below), but every now and then one catches my eye and I can't resist!
> 
> On how long it last: This varies. Jen did a great job recreating Claire's hair for the entire trip. The first time I took my daughter, she got all sad late in the afternoon. I asked why and she said it's because she didn't think she could swim in her hair-do. I told her not to worry about it, I had taken hundreds of pictures, and we could take it down. Of course, some girls swim in their do's, and it's just fine. When my daughter swims it's a fully immersive experience!
> 
> Also, they give you the make-up pallet to take home, since they obviously can't use it on anyone else. My daughter loved putting on her makeup every morning!



I agree with all these sentiments.  And the pallet of makeup lasts a long time - we went in 2007 and DD still uses the makeup - it's not gone yet.  (Of course she doesn't use it often though)


----------



## jenseib

GoofyGirl75 said:


> I've enjoyed browsing this thread... love everyone's photos!
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1)Are these the dresses pictured at the beginning of the thread the ones currently at BBB?
> 
> 2)Do you feel like your daughter missed out on anything by doing the hair/makeup/nail package, but wearing her own dress?  Is the treatment and overall "hoopla" any different, or is it basically the same thing, and then "Go pick out a dress"?
> 
> 3)How long does the hair/makeup/nails package last?
> 
> 4)jenseib- Your dd's gown is my fave--it's AMAZING!  I didn't see if you mentioned where you got it... care to share?
> 
> Thanks y'all!




I haven't looked at the front page in awhile, so not sure how up to date it is, but I know she had tried to keep it current.

We brought out onw dress, as mentioned..I got it at the Disney store (well online, but our store had them too, but it was actually cheaper online even with shipping) I think we got it in Feb. I did see some on the racks on clearance awhile back, but I haven't been in the store lately...it's too tempting.  LOL!
We did something a little different. We did the hair/nail package, but I bought the dress without DD's knowledge and tucked it away in a bag in the suitcase. On the morning of her BBB appointment, DD woke up to a surprise from the fairy godmother. Dress and mathcing shoes. I just set them out and left a note saying that these were a special gift from the FG and she hoped that DD had a wonderful time getting made up. DD thought this was wonderful, and felt very special that she got a special gift from the FG (who we had just seen the night before at dinner).
When people commented on the dress and asked where we got it (and lots did through out hte day) I stated that the FG brought (can't say different in front of DD) and then let them know I've seen them on the Disneyshopping site as well.  I really think some people thought a real FG had visited our room as some asked how to arrange that.  LOL!

Thanks for the compliments. I am really glad I bought the dress for her. I debated it and was iffy when I got it as well...but she loved it and refused to take it off till time to swim.
We did try and keep her hair in as long as possible. We did BBB on Monday and by Wed. morning it was getting wild. She did swim and I tried to pin up the back each time she went in and told her not to go under..and she was in a life jacket, so that made it harder to go under anyways.
So Wed AM I said we had to wash it and DD justcired how she had to be beautiful for Alice that day.  So we washed it and I recreated it.
I basically gelled it up and braided it and then kind of wrapped in a bun and pinned it.  Then I pinned hte hair peice back on around it and tried to rearrange the pieces to cover any of the braid. She was happy and my do actually lasted longer than the BB one.


----------



## divanicki75

joy13: (sorry, I would've PMed you, but apparently, I don't have that icon) Where did you get your ADR countdown?  I googled Enchanted Tickers, but couldn't find it... help, pretty please?


----------



## twincesses

I am planning to book appointments for my twin girls on their 3rd birthday for 10/9 and then crossing my fingers that I can get CRT for breakfast after.  Can anyone let me know what times I should try for when I book my CRT ADR and the BBB appointment (in MK)?  I'd appreciate it!


----------



## jenseib

twincesses said:


> I am planning to book appointments for my twin girls on their 3rd birthday for 10/9 and then crossing my fingers that I can get CRT for breakfast after.  Can anyone let me know what times I should try for when I book my CRT ADR and the BBB appointment (in MK)?  I'd appreciate it!



As early as they have available and then get the latest breakfeast or early lunch.


----------



## twincesses

Thanks!  Does anyone know when BBB takes its first appointments?


----------



## divanicki75

I would think 
Downtown Disney: 9:30am and Magic Kingdom: 8am, since that's what time they opened, but call the DINE phone number (they make ressies there) and they'll be happy to tell you.


----------



## Twilighter2234

this are all so cute :debswalk:


----------



## joy13

divanicki75 said:


> joy13: (sorry, I would've PMed you, but apparently, I don't have that icon) Where did you get your ADR countdown?  I googled Enchanted Tickers, but couldn't find it... help, pretty please?



Here you go, the ADR ticker is on page 6: 
http://www.wdwenchanted.com/tickers2/tickers/vacation


----------



## divanicki75

You ROCK- thanks... I'm making TWO tickers right now


----------



## joy13

divanicki75 said:


> You ROCK- thanks... I'm making TWO tickers right now


   Can't wait to see them!


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Okay guys, thanks so much for all of the info!  I think I'm leaning toward the crown package and buying a dress from the Disney store or Ebay.  

Does anyone know about how much the accessories cost at the BBB?  Is there a discount given for the Castle package, or is that package basically just the Crown package plus the sum of the costume and accessories?

Thanks!


----------



## AngieBelle

GoofyGirl75 said:


> Okay guys, thanks so much for all of the info!  I think I'm leaning toward the crown package and buying a dress from the Disney store or Ebay.
> 
> Does anyone know about how much the accessories cost at the BBB?  Is there a discount given for the Castle package, or is that package basically just the Crown package plus the sum of the costume and accessories?
> 
> Thanks!



There's no discount for the Castle package- it's just everything all together.  It also includes a photo package.

Prices are approximentally $65 for most dresses ($85 for wedding), $18 for the big crowns, $11 for little tiaras (if you did not choose the fairytale bun which comes with one), $29 for sequinned shoes, and $18 for non sequinned shoes.  

If bought separately at other stores, the hair extensions, Mickey barrettes, and Mickey bobbypins are about $10 each.  (They come with their respective hairstyles at the Boutique.)


----------



## jenseib

GoofyGirl75 said:


> Okay guys, thanks so much for all of the info!  I think I'm leaning toward the crown package and buying a dress from the Disney store or Ebay.
> 
> Does anyone know about how much the accessories cost at the BBB?  Is there a discount given for the Castle package, or is that package basically just the Crown package plus the sum of the costume and accessories?
> 
> Thanks!




Exactly!

We did buy the crown there (the red Belle one. I know it wasn;t $18. I think it was $15, maybe $14. I'd have to look throguh my reciepts to know for sure, but I know it wasn't $18, but that was in March, so maybe they went up?


----------



## lnh'smom

I have tried to skim through this whole thread (wow!) Does anyone have pictures of Ariel costumes? We are doing the castle package and I am curious as to what the costume looks like. Ariel is DD's favorite but I am not really a big fan of the dress at the Disney store. I am hoping it is different at BBB. TIA


----------



## jenseib

I went and looked at the first page...it's been a awhile. ... LOL!  Those dresses are current as far as I know.  The Ariel dress on the first page that is aqua colored is what they sell at the parks now.


----------



## lnh'smom

Thanks, I assumed those were from 2008 and weren't sure if they did new ones each year or what! I like those much better than the ones I've seen in the store!


----------



## GoofyGirl75

Thans for the info AngieBelle and jenseib!


----------



## bsusanmb

I am so thrilled.  I got the Enchanted white wedding dress yesterday at the Disney Store for $29.99 in a size 4.  It was regularly $79. And the shoes to match for $7.   Makayla has the white 3 princess gown and she loves it, but she is 4 now, and it is a 2/3.  It fits her, but it is tea length and is a struggle to take off!  So, I am keeping it as a surprise for our December trip.  She will be so excited!  THat dress is so beautiful...so much detail.  
I think this time when we do BBB, I will have her hair put up with the hair pieces.  She will be 5 in Jan and I think she will really think that is awesome.  I also have the light blue Minnie dress that lights up and has rhinestones on the skirt, just like the one Minnie wears on the castle stage show.  They sold it at WDW about 2 years ago and I had to buy it.  The smallest was a 4 and Makayla has been too small to wear it.  I think if we put a black turtle neck and black tights it will be perfect in Dec with the cool weather and she can sparkle all over.  I get so excited dressing her up!  That's what grandma's are for!


----------



## AngieBelle

jenseib said:


> Exactly!
> 
> We did buy the crown there (the red Belle one. I know it wasn;t $18. I think it was $15, maybe $14. I'd have to look throguh my reciepts to know for sure, but I know it wasn't $18, but that was in March, so maybe they went up?




You could be right...I get my info mixed up sometimes and haven't checked the prices on the crowns recently.   But better to over estimate than under and have people yelling at me for it being more than I said it was!  I think the wands are $18.


----------



## jenseib

I'm not sure how often Disney updates the dresses at the parks, but those just came out last fall.


----------



## jenseib

AngieBelle said:


> You could be right...I get my info mixed up sometimes and haven't checked the prices on the crowns recently.   But better to over estimate than under and have people yelling at me for it being more than I said it was!  I think the wands are $18.



good thinking!  LOL!


----------



## blueeyesrnc

HELP....
Anyone know where I can get size 5 Belle shoes to match my DD10 Belle's costume? She has an 0805 appt at BBB in August followed by breakfast at CRT.


----------



## jenseib

I'm not sure whatsizes they go up to, but all I can say is check out the Dinsey store, disney shopping onlin and ebay. Or try to find a pair at the parks when you get there. which belle dress..red or yellow.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

I bought her the yellow dress. I've looked at the Disney Store and the store on line. Sold out. I believe they go up to size 5. I will try ebay. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I'm not sure whatsizes they go up to, but all I can say is check out the Dinsey store, disney shopping onlin and ebay. Or try to find a pair at the parks when you get there. which belle dress..red or yellow.



I believe the Disney costume shoes only go up to 2/3. You'll probably want to find a pair of gold glittery flats....


----------



## erinlees_mommie

I found a do able Sleeping Beauty costume for DD  It was new with tags etc..and I got it and the skirt of it is wrinkled.Can it be ironed? How do you keep them from getting wrinkled when you take them to the BBB?
Now to find matching shoes


----------



## mom2rtk

erinlees_mommie said:


> I found a do able Sleeping Beauty costume for DD  It was new with tags etc..and I got it and the skirt of it is wrinkled.Can it be ironed? How do you keep them from getting wrinkled when you take them to the BBB?
> Now to find matching shoes



I would recommned using a pressing cloth. Many of the shiny sheer fabrics and satins they use in those costumes will shrivel when the iron touches it. The pressing cloth will take care of that problem.

I would just make sure it's ironed when you arrive at your hotel, then loosely fold it to put in your bag. When she's done with it for the day, go ahead and mush it into a zip loc bag and squish out the air.

They really don't wrinkly ALL that bad, but sometimes they are REALLY wrinkled at the store after being folded in a bag for extended time periods...

Have a great time!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

mom2rtk said:


> I would recommned using a pressing cloth. Many of the shiny sheer fabrics and satins they use in those costumes will shrivel when the iron touches it. The pressing cloth will take care of that problem.
> 
> I would just make sure it's ironed when you arrive at your hotel, then loosely fold it to put in your bag. When she's done with it for the day, go ahead and mush it into a zip loc bag and squish out the air.
> 
> They really don't wrinkly ALL that bad, but sometimes they are REALLY wrinkled at the store after being folded in a bag for extended time periods...
> 
> Have a great time!



Thanks 
Where can I get a pressing cloth from?


----------



## davidmolliesmum

just back!!

we were intending on doing the full package but after reading this i discovered it'd be cheaper to buy the dress and just go for the Crown Package.  we visited disney store at Florida Mall and got the cutest little cinderella dress!!! Mollie had a wonderfull day and the pics were stunning, i have just ordered the photopass cd so not here yet, but here is a pic i took...


----------



## jenseib

erinlees_mommie said:


> I found a do able Sleeping Beauty costume for DD  It was new with tags etc..and I got it and the skirt of it is wrinkled.Can it be ironed? How do you keep them from getting wrinkled when you take them to the BBB?
> Now to find matching shoes



You can also hang it in a bathroom while the steamy shower is going. Thats mostly what I do. And there is a product out ther for wrinkles. I can't remember the name, but I have it somewear. It's like febreeze for wrinkes or something along thost lines. I brought the rtravel size with us, but really didn't need it.
Also you can iron it with a towel over it. I would use a thicker one for that type of material. 
Or spray with a bottle of water and shake it out and hang.


----------



## mom2rtk

erinlees_mommie said:


> Thanks
> Where can I get a pressing cloth from?



I bought mine in the notions department at JoAnn's. In a pinch, any dish towel or large piece of fabric will work. 

And when you arrive, be careful of the irons in hotels. Sometimes they've been dropped by prior guests and can be unpredictable. On our last trip, the iron was WAY hotter than any iron I've ever used. It shriveled a broadcloth sash on the back of a dress. It wasn't noticeable once I tied it, but I was really glad I hadn't started on the front of the dress!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

jenseib said:


> You can also hang it in a bathroom while the steamy shower is going. Thats mostly what I do. And there is a product out ther for wrinkles. I can't remember the name, but I have it somewear. It's like febreeze for wrinkes or something along thost lines. I brought the rtravel size with us, but really didn't need it.
> Also you can iron it with a towel over it. I would use a thicker one for that type of material.
> Or spray with a bottle of water and shake it out and hang.



LOL I thought about the in the bathroom hot steam shower thing but didn't know if it would work with this dress or not.Might give it a shot..then at the hotel I can do it again .. esp in those tiny bathrooms


----------



## 2littleprincesses

bsusanmb said:


> I am so thrilled.  I got the Enchanted white wedding dress yesterday at the Disney Store for $29.99 in a size 4.  It was regularly $79. And the shoes to match for $7.   Makayla has the white 3 princess gown and she loves it, but she is 4 now, and it is a 2/3.  It fits her, but it is tea length and is a struggle to take off!  So, I am keeping it as a surprise for our December trip.  She will be so excited!  THat dress is so beautiful...so much detail.
> I think this time when we do BBB, I will have her hair put up with the hair pieces.  She will be 5 in Jan and I think she will really think that is awesome.  I also have the light blue Minnie dress that lights up and has rhinestones on the skirt, just like the one Minnie wears on the castle stage show.  They sold it at WDW about 2 years ago and I had to buy it.  The smallest was a 4 and Makayla has been too small to wear it.  I think if we put a black turtle neck and black tights it will be perfect in Dec with the cool weather and she can sparkle all over.  I get so excited dressing her up!  That's what grandma's are for!




Oh, I am so jealous, my ydd would love the enchanted dress and you got such a deal!!!  The last time I saw ours at the disney store they were $49.99.  

Does anyone have pics of the disney diva and pop princess on their actual dds?  My odd wants one of those, but wants to see the difference.  Thanks


----------



## Mitzicat

So has any of the mature princesses out there done this?  I thought this might be a hoot for my sister and I to do but not sure if we should!


----------



## jenseib

2littleprincesses said:


> Oh, I am so jealous, my ydd would love the enchanted dress and you got such a deal!!!  The last time I saw ours at the disney store they were $49.99.
> 
> Does anyone have pics of the disney diva and pop princess on their actual dds?  My odd wants one of those, but wants to see the difference.  Thanks



My DD in my signature has the Diva. they have NORMAL colors of hair too.  LOL!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Since we are going for DDs birthday does anyone know if they are still doing the Photopass with the 20% in your room? I have the one from my Bday in Feb when we were down there and sadly it was in my room when we returned to the resort at 11pm the night of my Bday and had no intentions of going to the parks the next day.So I kept it just in case... 
And if so when we do the portraits through the BBB will they put them on the PP too or is it a separate way of getting them?

Thanks


----------



## jenseib

erinlees_mommie said:


> Since we are going for DDs birthday does anyone know if they are still doing the Photopass with the 20% in your room? I have the one from my Bday in Feb when we were down there and sadly it was in my room when we returned to the resort at 11pm the night of my Bday and had no intentions of going to the parks the next day.So I kept it just in case...
> And if so when we do the portraits through the BBB will they put them on the PP too or is it a separate way of getting them?
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure what you mean...but yes your BBB pics are added to your photopass,and the photoshoot too, if you do that.  
There is a preorder link to photpass that is cheaper than 20% if that is what you are talking about (buying the CD?)


----------



## erinlees_mommie

jenseib said:


> I'm not sure what you mean...but yes your BBB pics are added to your photopass,and the photoshoot too, if you do that.
> There is a preorder link to photpass that is cheaper than 20% if that is what you are talking about (buying the CD?)



K..I am looking for the link to pre order.
I don't know that I want to pre order because I don't know that in one day it is going to be worth the price of the CD.I just wanted to make sure that I got the photos from the BBB. 

Thanks

Found it-It is 99.95 (33% off) so I wonder why they are giving Bday ones for 20% off the price..LOL It is a cute card though .. hahaha


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Mitzicat said:


> So has any of the mature princesses out there done this?  I thought this might be a hoot for my sister and I to do but not sure if we should!



Yes they have...LOL
I just went to flickr.com and searched bibbidi bobbidi boutique and there is an older Princess that did it for her birthday weekend!!


----------



## emcreative

LOL yes, I was looking once and saw three women posing together after their trip!   I especially loved their matching Minnie Mouse shoes!


Does anyone know if the the MK/Cindy's Castle location has the accessories available for purchase the same as at DTD?  We have everything we need except shoes, I'm hoping we can find them at MK because we won't be to DTD before her appt.

Anyone happen to have pictures of what Aurora shoes are available?    I have seen the one sparkly pair but I swear at one time I saw a pic of a shop (probably at DTD) where they even had fancy Aurora flip flops...


----------



## joy13

davidmolliesmum said:


> just back!!
> 
> we were intending on doing the full package but after reading this i discovered it'd be cheaper to buy the dress and just go for the Crown Package.  we visited disney store at Florida Mall and got the cutest little cinderella dress!!! Mollie had a wonderfull day and the pics were stunning, i have just ordered the photopass cd so not here yet, but here is a pic i took...



Very cute!!!!  Where was that picture taken?


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> LOL yes, I was looking once and saw three women posing together after their trip!   I especially loved their matching Minnie Mouse shoes!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the the MK/Cindy's Castle location has the accessories available for purchase the same as at DTD?  We have everything we need except shoes, I'm hoping we can find them at MK because we won't be to DTD before her appt.
> 
> Anyone happen to have pictures of what Aurora shoes are available?    I have seen the one sparkly pair but I swear at one time I saw a pic of a shop (probably at DTD) where they even had fancy Aurora flip flops...



They do have a small selection of accessories available in the MK location. If you don't see what you want there, the Fantasyland princess gift shop (Tink's Treasures or Castle Couture, I'm not sure what they call it now) is almost right next door!


----------



## DisneyBabies

Hi everyone!  LOVE this thread.  We will not be taking my DD to WDW until Feb 2011, but I love to plan, so I am getting all my duckies in a row now.  DD said she wants to be Cinderella for her visit to the BBB, so off I went to find the perfect dress.  And then, it happened . . . I found the perfect dress . . . and then I found out it had been discontinued!  Eventually I found it on ebay, and it is due to arrive (along with DD's Aurora holloween dress) in the next couple of days .  Then it was on to the search for shoes.  I found the Cinderella ones on ebay and they will get here next week, but I still couldn't find Aurora ones that DD and I both like.  So I went on DisneyShopping this morning, and what did I find?  New costumes and shoes!  Has anyone else seen them?  I just have to say that I am not very impressed with dresses this time around.  Maybe the pictures just didn't do them show how nice they really are .  The shoes are cute though and I need to get the Aurora shoes but I am wondering if the shoes on DisneyShopping and those at the Disney Store (not outlet) are the same?  Can anyone help me?


----------



## mom2rtk

I ran across the new line last night and enjoyed taking a sneak peek. Nothing really inspired me, but I don't think they've done a great job on the basic line of costumes the past couple of years. All they have showing is the basic line with Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Belle and Snow White. I love to see the others, the deluxe ones, and the secondary princesses like Jasmine, Mulan and Alice. Can't WAIT to see those...

The ones online are the same ones they should have in stores later.

The shoes are different this year, and I guarantee my daughter will want some, but I don't know if they will fit. They only go up to 2/3, and those were a little small last year. These are enclosed shoes, so no letting her heel slip over the edge a bit! Well, except Cinderella, I'm thinking that one might have been a sling back......


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Disney shopping outlet has their costumes 50% off with code outlet50.  There is not a big selection of princesses, and most of the sizes are Xxs-s, but if you have a little one they are good.  I am looking at the giselle, but it is a 10-12 and my dd would wear 6x-7 so I am not sure I should get it.  Anyone know anything about the sizing?  Does it run big or small?

Thanks!!!


----------



## bsusanmb

2littleprincesses said:


> Disney shopping outlet has their costumes 50% off with code outlet50.  There is not a big selection of princesses, and most of the sizes are Xxs-s, but if you have a little one they are good.  I am looking at the giselle, but it is a 10-12 and my dd would wear 6x-7 so I am not sure I should get it.  Anyone know anything about the sizing?  Does it run big or small?
> 
> Thanks!!!



My granddaughter wears a size 4, not a toddler 4, but a regular 4.  She is a slender child.  The size 4 Giselle is perfect except over the shoulders it is big so I will have to take it in.  I should have bought the bigger sizes for her to grow into, for $29.99...and they probably won't have anything that pretty.
So, I think this one is true to size.  Unlike the white and silver 3 princess wedding dress that runs very very small.


----------



## bsusanmb

erinlees_mommie said:


> I found a do able Sleeping Beauty costume for DD  It was new with tags etc..and I got it and the skirt of it is wrinkled.Can it be ironed? How do you keep them from getting wrinkled when you take them to the BBB?
> Now to find matching shoes



I don't know about ironing...you may end up losing your dress.  Most of those fabrics cannot be ironed.  I think that if you do what others suggested, just hanging it up on a hanger, or in a steamy bathroom at the most...when you child wears the dress, the heat from her body will straighten it out, and as for the rest, it will eventually look ok.  I had 6 dresses shipped to me in a small mailing box and once they were hung up they were fine...also take them to WDW in crushed suitcase...good luck, but be careful.


----------



## joy13

mom2rtk said:


> I ran across the new line last night and enjoyed taking a sneak peek. Nothing really inspired me, but I don't think they've done a great job on the basic line of costumes the past couple of years. All they have showing is the basic line with Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Belle and Snow White. I love to see the others, the deluxe ones, and the secondary princesses like Jasmine, Mulan and Alice. Can't WAIT to see those...
> 
> The ones online are the same ones they should have in stores later.
> 
> The shoes are different this year, and I guarantee my daughter will want some, but I don't know if they will fit. They only go up to 2/3, and those were a little small last year. These are enclosed shoes, so no letting her heel slip over the edge a bit! Well, except Cinderella, I'm thinking that one might have been a sling back......



I'm keeping my eyes on the Snow White shoes   I'll wait until the go onsale - I'm sure they will before October.


----------



## Millermom0606

Just thought I'd post so that I can subscribe, and sadly I have read through this whole thread. I'm so excited and nervous about this whole trip its not even funny. I can't wait to take my girls to do this!!

I do have a question..... we're going to be there the second week of Sept. how long do the kiddos usually wear the dresses in the 90+ degree weather??

Thanks so very much for the info and the pictures!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Millermom0606 said:


> Just thought I'd post so that I can subscribe, and sadly I have read through this whole thread. I'm so excited and nervous about this whole trip its not even funny. I can't wait to take my girls to do this!!
> 
> I do have a question..... we're going to be there the second week of Sept. how long do the kiddos usually wear the dresses in the 90+ degree weather??
> 
> Thanks so very much for the info and the pictures!!



I make costumes for a living, so I bring a lot of costumes for my daughter to wear in the parks.  We've only been in December and January with all the costumes along, so I'm not sure what to expect when we go the last week of September.

But the goal is for it to be fun, so I take a really laid-back approach with the whole thing. She loves the costumes, and enjoys finding the characters while in costume. But after the photos are done, she usually changes back into shorts and a t-shirt, like all the other kids in the park. In fact, she usually has a tank and shorts on UNDER the costumes so we don't even have to run to the restroom to change.) 

The photos are priceless, and letting HER be in charge makes it for for BOTH of us.


----------



## emcreative

We had a lot of luck with the sleeping beauty "ballet" type costume int he parks in July.  It was short, and cool enough even with a petti under it.

(Of course, then my princess saw Mom2's Christmas Cindy with the fur trim, so now she says she wants THAT for our Dec. '10 trip!)


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> We had a lot of luck with the sleeping beauty "ballet" type costume int he parks in July.  It was short, and cool enough even with a petti under it.
> 
> (Of course, then my princess saw Mom2's Christmas Cindy with the fur trim, so now she says she wants THAT for our Dec. '10 trip!)



Howdy fellow boutiquer!

That actually was't a hard costume to do. I kind of OD'd on fur trim for that trip, but we had a ball.....  

Congrats again on your big week!


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Howdy fellow boutiquer!
> 
> That actually was't a hard costume to do. I kind of OD'd on fur trim for that trip, but we had a ball.....
> 
> Congrats again on your big week!



Aww thanks!  

I'll have to "pick your brain" so to speak before our next trip.  We're going at Christmastime and I know the only "holiday-ish" store gown I've seen is the red Belle dress.  As this will most likely be my last trip with a girl young enough to enjoy princesses (she'll be 9) I plan to REALLY do things up!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Aww thanks!
> 
> I'll have to "pick your brain" so to speak before our next trip.  We're going at Christmastime and I know the only "holiday-ish" store gown I've seen is the red Belle dress.  As this will most likely be my last trip with a girl young enough to enjoy princesses (she'll be 9) I plan to REALLY do things up!



Feel free to pm me any time! My own princess will be 9 this fall, so our time's about up too, and I understand your feelings!

I a winter Cindy, Snow White with a winter cape, Aurora with a winter cape, and Belle with a winter cape. Let's just say I was heavily invested in fur trim.....


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

My DD wants the white wedding type dress that they sell in the parks with the 3 princesses on it.  She is 5 yrs old and I just don't know what size to get.  Any advice?  Should I go for the 4-5 or the 6?  

My other DD wants the snow white dress and she is a little over 2 1/2 yrs old.  I was thinking of getting her the 4-5 so my older dd can wear it when they play dress up at home but do you think this will be too big?  I just can't decide!  We are getting them before we go the Disney so I need to decide now.

Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Do you think they can do my dds hair?  She has almost shoulder length hair and did some cutting of her hair because she wanted bangs.  Now the bangs are just below her eyes.  Can they get this all up into a bun?


----------



## jenseib

2littleprincesses said:


> Do you think they can do my dds hair?  She has almost shoulder length hair and did some cutting of her hair because she wanted bangs.  Now the bangs are just below her eyes.  Can they get this all up into a bun?



Yes, they will use gel to pull the bangs back.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My DD wants the white wedding type dress that they sell in the parks with the 3 princesses on it.  She is 5 yrs old and I just don't know what size to get.  Any advice?  Should I go for the 4-5 or the 6?
> 
> My other DD wants the snow white dress and she is a little over 2 1/2 yrs old.  I was thinking of getting her the 4-5 so my older dd can wear it when they play dress up at home but do you think this will be too big?  I just can't decide!  We are getting them before we go the Disney so I need to decide now.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!!



If she is 5, definately get the 6 unless she is extremely small for her age. My DD is 4 and has a fe 6's. They are a bit big, but she will grow into them. If I had the size smaller, she would not be able to wear them much longer at this point.
For the 2 1/2, the 4-5 will be pretty big if she is average sized. But the next size smaller will most likely not last long.


----------



## BWVNUT

Hi...some questions for you experienced BBBers

Do any of you know if they have the Silvermist costume at BBB yet?  

Also, what sizes do they have up to?

Thanks!


----------



## joy13

BWVNUT said:


> Hi...some questions for you experienced BBBers
> 
> Do any of you know if they have the Silvermist costume at BBB yet?
> 
> Also, what sizes do they have up to?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know if they have it in the BBB, but I think they have it available in the parks.  You could buy it ahead of time and take it with you.


----------



## BWVNUT

joy13 said:


> I don't know if they have it in the BBB, but I think they have it available in the parks.  You could buy it ahead of time and take it with you.



Thank you...


----------



## mom2rtk

joy13 said:


> I don't know if they have it in the BBB, but I think they have it available in the parks.  You could buy it ahead of time and take it with you.



The gift shop back by the Toontown Hall of Fame (where Pixie Hollow is located) is your best bet. I think I saw all the fairy costumes there last December....


----------



## BWVNUT

mom2rtk said:


> The gift shop back by the Toontown Hall of Fame (where Pixie Hollow is located) is your best bet. I think I saw all the fairy costumes there last December....



Cool; thanks!  Can't wait to take my DD to Pixie Hollow!!


----------



## keelhauled

Can someone please tell me if it is usual to give the FGIT a tip.  And if so, how much? TIA.


----------



## CTmommyx3

keelhauled said:


> Can someone please tell me if it is usual to give the FGIT a tip.  And if so, how much? TIA.



When we went about a year and half ago I had dd give her one and when I left with the bag they give you it was in there with a note saying she thank you. Not sure if she just would not accept it or if they are not allowed.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Is there a picture on here or anywhere where I can see the silver flip flops and/or cinderella shoes that they sell in Disney that will match the princess white wedding type dress?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Okay, I found a pic of the glass slippers but not the flip flops.  Also, does anyone know is they have started selling a Princess Tiana dress yet?


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Can anyone tell me about the nails for BBB?  We are getting the middle package and would wonder--do I need to have their nails clean (no polish)?  Are they stick on nails or on their own?  Is it just a basic nail color?  Thanks


----------



## travelbug24

2littleprincesses said:


> Can anyone tell me about the nails for BBB?  We are getting the middle package and would wonder--do I need to have their nails clean (no polish)?  Are they stick on nails or on their own?  Is it just a basic nail color?  Thanks



We chose the middle package too.  They had a couple of pastel colors to choose from so have your little princess come with no nail polish on.


----------



## mom2rtk

2littleprincesses said:


> Can anyone tell me about the nails for BBB?  We are getting the middle package and would wonder--do I need to have their nails clean (no polish)?  Are they stick on nails or on their own?  Is it just a basic nail color?  Thanks



Yes, they need to come with no polish on.

When we were there last December, they let the girls choose press-on or polish. I didn't even hear them discuss it, or I would have steered her to the polish. Sure enough.... before we even checked out she was telling me they felt weird and wanted them off. Fortunately our FGIT overheard and quickly took her back to pull them off and paint them.

Just be sure your daughter is OK with the different feeling of press-ons or your money will be wasted!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Thanks for your answers.  Another question--do you tip the FGmothers?  I thought I read that they returned someone's tip--just wanted to know.  Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

2littleprincesses said:


> Thanks for your answers.  Another question--do you tip the FGmothers?  I thought I read that they returned someone's tip--just wanted to know.  Thanks



Someone else will have to confirm this, because I don't really remember for sure.... I'm thinking I asked at the desk and was told no.  Be sure to double  check though.


----------



## Tinkermom76

Has anyone got to BBB and not been able to get a dress?

my DD 7 wants Cindy in size 10 and my DD 5 wants Tink in size 6

TIA


----------



## kitten2299

I'm sorry if this has already been asked just cant go thru all these pages but the Pocahontas costume listed is that the only one they sell at DW because that seems soo warm the one on the disneystore.com seems so much cooler. My DD has been saving her allowance and doing extra chores so she can afford to buy this costume but i would hate for her to get down there and it be to hot for her to wear it. Other wise I will just order the one online. and Maybe she will want to buy the Ariel ballgown instead. Does anyone know if that is available in adult size? I would get that to wear to the MNSSHP!! Thank you for any info you can get me!


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

We have been twice (May 2008 and Oct. 2008) and tipped both times and it was gladly accepted, FYI!


----------



## hpkalika

Tinkermom76 said:


> Has anyone got to BBB and not been able to get a dress?
> 
> my DD 7 wants Cindy in size 10 and my DD 5 wants Tink in size 6
> 
> TIA



My daughter is in a size 5. She chose Jasmine, which is to big for her. The FGIT's took some clear ponytail holders and made bows and gathers to make it fit correctly (and it looked great too). They indicated that they change dresses periodically so they start to run out of sizes.


----------



## hpkalika

kitten2299 said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked just cant go thru all these pages but the Pocahontas costume listed is that the only one they sell at DW because that seems soo warm the one on the disneystore.com seems so much cooler. My DD has been saving her allowance and doing extra chores so she can afford to buy this costume but i would hate for her to get down there and it be to hot for her to wear it. Other wise I will just order the one online. and Maybe she will want to buy the Ariel ballgown instead. Does anyone know if that is available in adult size? I would get that to wear to the MNSSHP!! Thank you for any info you can get me!



My daughter saved her money and chose Jasmine. If Pocahontas was available, she would have picked it. We did end up buying it for her at a shop in Downtown Disney. It's to big but by the time cooler weather hits, it will be perfect. I don't think that the dress is really any hotter to be in than the fancier dresses, but it has boots to it, which makes me feel like it would be to warm. The boots seem to run small, so if you can have her try a pair. You could always bring a simple pair of moccasins and save the boots for later at home.


----------



## marymac123

Mom2rtk- luv the photos! Your DD is so cute! Did you make all of those dresses????? I wish I could do that for my DD! Amazing!


----------



## mom2rtk

marymac123 said:


> Mom2rtk- luv the photos! Your DD is so cute! Did you make all of those dresses????? I wish I could do that for my DD! Amazing!



Many thanks! Yes, I made her gowns. We've been at it for a while and are currently plotting new creations for our fall trip!

Enjoy the BBB!


----------



## lnh'smom

bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> We have been twice (May 2008 and Oct. 2008) and tipped both times and it was gladly accepted, FYI!



Would you mind my asking what you tipped? Or not even how much but what percent? TIA.


----------



## jenseib

keelhauled said:


> Can someone please tell me if it is usual to give the FGIT a tip.  And if so, how much? TIA.




Yes tipping is allowed. About a year and half ago it was started, before that they weren't allowed to accept tips. You can tip whatever you want. But the guidelines for tipping in a salon ar the same a a resturant. 15-20 % of your service. (I worked in a slaon for many years.) Now if you buy picturtes or assessories, those do not have to be included in the % you tip.


----------



## lnh'smom

jenseib said:


> Yes tipping is allowed. About a year and half ago it was started, before that they weren't allowed to accept tips. You can tip whatever you want. But the guidelines for tipping in a salon ar the same a a resturant. 15-20 % of your service. (I worked in a slaon for many years.) Now if you buy picturtes or assessories, those do not have to be included in the % you tip.



I couldn't really remember what you tip in a salon as my DSis cuts our hair and I always tip her extra since she gives us a discount. Just today I gave her $6 for a $14 bill.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

lnh'smom said:


> Would you mind my asking what you tipped? Or not even how much but what percent? TIA.



We did the middle package and tipped $5 I think. Not much, but something!


----------



## kiwi7141

Hi, can someone send/give me the information for Mrs. B (Ebay).

Really appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## hkeller27

kiwi7141 said:


> Hi, can someone send/give me the information for Mrs. B (Ebay).
> 
> Really appreciate it!  Thanks!



I have been trying to track down Mrs. B myself lately....I have ordered dresses from her in the past and am somehow in need of more dresses!

The ebay ID I had for her is not working anymore 

I'd love her info, or at least to know if she's no longer selling dresses!  Please PM me!  Thanks!!


----------



## mom2faith

hkeller27 said:


> I have been trying to track down Mrs. B myself lately....I have ordered dresses from her in the past and am somehow in need of more dresses!
> 
> The ebay ID I had for her is not working anymore
> 
> I'd love her info, or at least to know if she's no longer selling dresses!  Please PM me!  Thanks!!



she is there

her id is

wants n needs 4 u

but without spaces


----------



## hkeller27

mom2faith said:


> she is there
> 
> her id is
> 
> wants n needs 4 u
> 
> but without spaces




Thank you!!!


----------



## lindseynleah

I know this  may be been answered already, but I have read some of this thread and cannot locate the answer.  With the basic package, just hair and makeup, does it come with the little crown...or do you have to buy that seperate.  I will be bringing dresses for my girls, but would still like to have their hair done and experience BBB...

thanks!!!!


----------



## travelbug24

lindseynleah said:


> I know this  may be been answered already, but I have read some of this thread and cannot locate the answer.  With the basic package, just hair and makeup, does it come with the little crown...or do you have to buy that seperate.  I will be bringing dresses for my girls, but would still like to have their hair done and experience BBB...
> 
> thanks!!!!



My granddaughter picked the "princess" style with the bun on top of head and it came with a tiny comb crown and a crystal mickey head barrett placed on the back of the head all included in the price.  I saw the exact barrett in a gift shop and it was $11.00 and I am sure the crown would cost more money so you are certainly getting your money's worth at BBB.


----------



## ma2jr

Mom2rtk I agree.. wow


----------



## lnh'smom

Can anyone tell me how much the castle package actually is with tax? (I can't remember exactly how much it is before tax and I have tried to find the tax rate and all I can find is for 2006?)  TIA!


----------



## jenseib

travelbug24 said:


> My granddaughter picked the "princess" style with the bun on top of head and it came with a tiny comb crown and a crystal mickey head barrett placed on the back of the head all included in the price.  I saw the exact barrett in a gift shop and it was $11.00 and I am sure the crown would cost more money so you are certainly getting your money's worth at BBB.



We bought the crown last year and it was $10. I actually bought it twice becuase DD lost the first one. 



hkeller27 said:


> I have been trying to track down Mrs. B myself lately....I have ordered dresses from her in the past and am somehow in need of more dresses!
> 
> The ebay ID I had for her is not working anymore
> 
> I'd love her info, or at least to know if she's no longer selling dresses!  Please PM me!  Thanks!!




I was told by my contact who led me to Mrs. B that she no longer wants he info given out here. This was a few months ago. She had alot of problems with people ordering and not paying. From what I got, I think she is stil ltaking old customers, but didn't want new ones, or rather they would have to bid on ebay for her items.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## CharacterFan

PrincessKida said:


> Does anyone know what costumes are available for adults or how large the children's costumes are? I'm 16, 5"2 and on the thin side, so part of me thinks I might fit in a children's costume but I'd rather wear an adult's.



They don't have adult costumes. The main reason is because of the costume age rule. If you're over 9 you're not supposed to wear a costme in the parks outside of special events. 

I will say I'm 5"6 and in my twenties. I'm also very thin. I can wear a kids large, but an extra large is more comfortable.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## CharacterFan

PrincessKida said:


> I had thought someone told me that the one in DTD sold adult costumes-but that was about a year ago and I'd imagine things have changed
> 
> Thanks for the help on the costumes



Okay, been thinking a bit more. Either last year or the year before a shop in the MK had adult costumes but only on days where there was a MNSSHP. Maybe DTD carries them all during the halloween season. If they're like what I'm trying to remember they were the quality of the Party City ones. 

I'll try to go back threw my pictures from previous years and see if I can find the pictures.


----------



## jenseib

PrincessKida said:


> I had thought someone told me that the one in DTD sold adult costumes-but that was about a year ago and I'd imagine things have changed
> 
> Thanks for the help on the costumes



Nope! They don't carry them DTD either, and never have that I know of. They might carry a few things during the Halloween season, but I have never heard of it, and definately nothing the quality of party city. I do know that the pirates store carrries an adult pirate shirt, but thats it.


----------



## JessRabbit

Are there any new costumes this year?


----------



## joy13

PrincessKida said:


> Does anyone know what costumes are available for adults or how large the children's costumes are? I'm 16, 5"2 and on the thin side, so part of me thinks I might fit in a children's costume but I'd rather wear an adult's.



My DD has the kids dresses from this company and they are nice, I would assume the adults one's are as well.

http://mydressupshop.com/store/inde...Path=4&zenid=7feba0afde49c040bce8041d43eb4971


----------



## TimPaulaDisney08

How much are the dresses at BBB?  Like the Ariel dress?  I'm sure my daughter will want it, but I'm having a hard time with the $50 for the hair & make up--add a dress too (which she already has so many).  I looked on ebay & they were $70.


----------



## joy13

It depends on the dress, but I think the cheapest one at Disney is $65.


----------



## kpj820

I had a question I was wondering if someone might be able to answer  I am taking my princess to BBB in October. I wasn't sure which pkg to get, and also what each costs. She wants to get a belle dress so I figured we'd get that when we were down there. Is the dress they sell in the Disney Store at  Downtown Disney the same as she would get at the BBB? Is it cheaper in the store? (We have a disney visa so I thought there was a discount for that store.) Thanks so much for your help! She is SO excited!


----------



## jenseib

TimPaulaDisney08 said:


> How much are the dresses at BBB?  Like the Ariel dress?  I'm sure my daughter will want it, but I'm having a hard time with the $50 for the hair & make up--add a dress too (which she already has so many).  I looked on ebay & they were $70.


You might want to look at Disney stores and watch the clearance racks. Also close to Halloween they will out dresses on sale.



kpj820 said:


> I had a question I was wondering if someone might be able to answer  I am taking my princess to BBB in October. I wasn't sure which pkg to get, and also what each costs. She wants to get a belle dress so I figured we'd get that when we were down there. Is the dress they sell in the Disney Store at  Downtown Disney the same as she would get at the BBB? Is it cheaper in the store? (We have a disney visa so I thought there was a discount for that store.) Thanks so much for your help! She is SO excited!




Yes the dresses are the same through out the world and cost the same everywhere. I did buy one at WOD too because I got 10% off. Not alot off, but still better!


----------



## ILuvCrush

I'm taking my DD8 to BBB prior to the MVMCP in November.   She hasher heart set on getting Belle's Red Christmas dress..... it that one still available (at least during the holiday season??)

thanks
Paula


----------



## jenseib

ILuvCrush said:


> I'm taking my DD8 to BBB prior to the MVMCP in November.   She hasher heart set on getting Belle's Red Christmas dress..... it that one still available (at least during the holiday season??)
> 
> thanks
> Paula



I'm pretty sure they carry the red dres year round now.


----------



## mom2jacob

We just decided yesterday to take our 4 yr old to BBB ...we leave tomorrow and I tried to read throught some of the pages to see if my questions are answered but there is 87 pages and not enought time....So I am hoping someone can help me with my questions. 

First we already have a costume. We just wanted to get her hair and nails done. My question is can you buy a crown without getting the full package, like buy it seperate? Also can you only get the photo session without buying  the large package or can you get it with any package and what is the extra cost? I think that it is...I am kinda going crazy with getting everything ready for tomorrow. Thnaks


----------



## bellazachmom

You are going to have SOOOOOOO much fun!!


My question is can you buy a crown without getting the full package, like buy it seperate? - YES!! You can do this 2 ways ... you can purchase the crown at one of the gift shops before your appointment and just bring it with you (VERY easy to do if you are at the DTD boutique) or you can tell you FGIT that you would like to purchase a different crown and she will ask you which princesses crown you would like and then will work it in to the hairdo. The cost of the crown will be added to your bill at the end.  We did this in 2008 because my daughter was dressed in a Sleeping Beauty gown and she wanted the matching crown. It was no problem at all. Our FGIT just put the smaller tiara that came with the hairdo in her goodie bag that we got to bring home.


Also can you only get the photo session without buying the large package or can you get it with any package and what is the extra cost? ANYONE can get the photo session, you do not need to purchase a package to do this. Just head to the photo place on Main Street or at DTD when you are done at the boutique and let the PhotoPass Photographers know that you want some pictures done. They will then take a bunch or pictures and put them all on a PhotoPass Card for you, and this doesn't cost a thing. You can then purchase as many or as few pictures as you would like after viewing and editing them.  I'm not sure of the costs of the pictures because we always just pre-purchase the PhotoPass CD so we get them all.


Have a magical trip!!


----------



## TMcDwyer

We just scheduled an appt for my daughter at the BBB on 12/3 for MVMCP.  I was going to have her wear her Cinderella dress, but now that I have seen the red Belle dress, I think it would be perfect for her at the party.  Will it be available this year?  Is there anywhere else I can get it?  Also...can you reserve a dress for your appt so you can be sure they have the dress you want in the size you need?


----------



## jenseib

TMcDwyer said:


> We just scheduled an appt for my daughter at the BBB on 12/3 for MVMCP.  I was going to have her wear her Cinderella dress, but now that I have seen the red Belle dress, I think it would be perfect for her at the party.  Will it be available this year?  Is there anywhere else I can get it?  Also...can you reserve a dress for your appt so you can be sure they have the dress you want in the size you need?



Yes, I beelivethe red belle dress is now sold year round. it was there in March. Note that the one in my signature is NOT the one they sell there though.


----------



## TMcDwyer

jenseib said:


> Yes, I beelivethe red belle dress is now sold year round. it was there in March. Note that the one in my signature is NOT the one they sell there though.



Can I ask where you got the one in your signature?  It is AMAZING!!!  If it is a 2/3 and you need to sell it you know where to find me....


----------



## jenseib

TMcDwyer said:


> Can I ask where you got the one in your signature?  It is AMAZING!!!  If it is a 2/3 and you need to sell it you know where to find me....



LOL! We won't be selling it for awhile. I got it at Disneyshopping.com in Feb. The stores had them too. Last I looked it was no longer online, but some stores still had them in clearance. I think ours is a 4 or 5. I do know they sell them on ebay, but they were pretty pricey last I looked.


----------



## mom2rtk

TMcDwyer said:


> We just scheduled an appt for my daughter at the BBB on 12/3 for MVMCP.  I was going to have her wear her Cinderella dress, but now that I have seen the red Belle dress, I think it would be perfect for her at the party.  Will it be available this year?  Is there anywhere else I can get it?  Also...can you reserve a dress for your appt so you can be sure they have the dress you want in the size you need?



They usually get a new red Belle dress every year at Disney shopping online, and the same one in the Disney Stores. If you can stand waiting, keep checking online and in stores til right before you leave. These usually sell for around $80, but if you can catch a sale you can do better. These are usually much nicer than the ones in the park (IMO).

FYI - Belle appears at MVMCP (with the Beast) in her red dress!


----------



## TMcDwyer

mom2rtk said:


> They usually get a new red Belle dress every year at Disney shopping online, and the same one in the Disney Stores. If you can stand waiting, keep checking online and in stores til right before you leave. These usually sell for around $80, but if you can catch a sale you can do better. These are usually much nicer than the ones in the park (IMO).
> 
> FYI - Belle appears at MVMCP (with the Beast) in her red dress!



Thanks!  I have to have this dress for my little princess.  When do they usually come out?  I have noticed that the other dresses are in the stores now, but I do not see this one.


----------



## mom2rtk

TMcDwyer said:


> Thanks!  I have to have this dress for my little princess.  When do they usually come out?  I have noticed that the other dresses are in the stores now, but I do not see this one.



These don't come out before Halloween. We went the 3rd week of December last year and they STILL didn't have them out at our Disney store. But I did see them online weeks before that. (I think we just have a really BAD Disney store.....) Start looking right before Thanksgiving.

Have fun!


----------



## ammeador2

I got my little man a Prince Charming costume it is so darn cute! I wish they sold these in Disney!  I have the pics loaded in my PTR! 

My daughter has a large array of princess costumes


----------



## TMcDwyer

ammeador2 said:


> I got my little man a Prince Charming costume it is so darn cute! I wish they sold these in Disney!  I have the pics loaded in my PTR!
> 
> My daughter has a large array of princess costumes



Your pictures are fabulous!

If anyone has this dress in a 2/3/4 and you are done with it...let me know!!!


----------



## ammeador2

TMcDwyer said:


> Your pictures are fabulous!
> 
> If anyone has this dress in a 2/3/4 and you are done with it...let me know!!!


 
Thank you! I am pretty happy with the costumes..I LOVE the red Belle dress I think it's beautiful! Good luck to you in finding it!


----------



## jenseib

TMcDwyer said:


> Your pictures are fabulous!
> 
> If anyone has this dress in a 2/3/4 and you are done with it...let me know!!!



I doubt you will find amny selling this particular one right now since most just bought it, and most likely still fits their child. BUT I do know on ebay it is selling. But since it's such a hot item, most people will sell it for the goin ebay price.


----------



## TMcDwyer

jenseib said:


> I doubt you will find amny selling this particular one right now since most just bought it, and most likely still fits their child. BUT I do know on ebay it is selling. But since it's such a hot item, most people will sell it for the goin ebay price.



Thanks...off to check eBay!


----------



## GoofyGirl75

I'm wondering how the dresses run... My dd is 6, and wears typical size 6 clothing (she still fits in some 5s).  Should I order the size small Cinderella dress, or is that going to be too small?

Thanks!


----------



## ammeador2

GoofyGirl75 said:


> I'm wondering how the dresses run... My dd is 6, and wears typical size 6 clothing (she still fits in some 5s). Should I order the size small Cinderella dress, or is that going to be too small?
> 
> Thanks!


 

My daughter is 4 and she can wear 5t or 5s and I usually buy her a small in these dresses. She still has plenty of room to grow. HTH!


----------



## piglet33

bellazachmom said:


> Also can you only get the photo session without buying the large package or can you get it with any package and what is the extra cost? ANYONE can get the photo session, you do not need to purchase a package to do this. Just head to the photo place on Main Street or at DTD when you are done at the boutique and let the PhotoPass Photographers know that you want some pictures done. They will then take a bunch or pictures and put them all on a PhotoPass Card for you, and this doesn't cost a thing. You can then purchase as many or as few pictures as you would like after viewing and editing them.  I'm not sure of the costs of the pictures because we always just pre-purchase the PhotoPass CD so we get them all.



We just did this two weeks ago.  My DD had a great time at BBB getting her hair, makeup and nails done, and then felt so special when we went for the photo shoot.  The photographer took many pics and put them all on our Photopass card.  After that we went to My Disney Girl's Princess Tea Party at the GF with Sleeping Beauty.  She has such a wonderful day, and when we got back to AKL, the CMs in the store had her sign their autograph books since she was a princess.  She was beaming all day.


----------



## princesskenziesmom

My dd has really long hair and wants to do the Princess hairdo but doesn't want the bun.  Is there any options for girls with long hair who want it to hang down their back?  I am assuming the FGIT do not curl hair so any options?


----------



## TMcDwyer

princesskenziesmom said:


> My dd has really long hair and wants to do the Princess hairdo but doesn't want the bun.  Is there any options for girls with long hair who want it to hang down their back?  I am assuming the FGIT do not curl hair so any options?



I have never bee, but maybe put it in curlers before you go so it will be curly already and then they can style it.  Just a thought.  I am sure someone who has been will be able to help you.  Oh...and post pics when you get back!


----------



## mom2rtk

TMcDwyer said:


> I have never bee, but maybe put it in curlers before you go so it will be curly already and then they can style it.  Just a thought.  I am sure someone who has been will be able to help you.  Oh...and post pics when you get back!



Someone else might want to chime in here too, but from what I've heard, they just won't vary off of the stock offerings. They don't want other little girls seeing something different and requesting it too.


----------



## jenseib

princesskenziesmom said:


> My dd has really long hair and wants to do the Princess hairdo but doesn't want the bun.  Is there any options for girls with long hair who want it to hang down their back?  I am assuming the FGIT do not curl hair so any options?



No they cannot. First off they are licensed hair braiders, not cosmotologist, so they are limited on what they are allowed to do. Secondly they are not aloowed to veer from the styles, becuase if others see it they will want it too. I personally asked when DD got hers done if she could have her wild hair more spikey rather than smoothed like a puff ball, like the do, and they told me no. After she was done, I sort of pulled it apart to more of my liking. There is no styles that let there natural hair hang down. there is hte bun and I beleive with the other two, they braind it and put it in a small bun to hide it under the fake hair.


----------



## princesskenziesmom

Thanks for the info,,,what kind of hair pieces do they have?  I'll look on your first page and see if I see anything.


----------



## DisneyMomma81

jenseib said:


> LOL! We won't be selling it for awhile. I got it at Disneyshopping.com in Feb. The stores had them too. Last I looked it was no longer online, but some stores still had them in clearance. I think ours is a 4 or 5. I do know they sell them on ebay, but they were pretty pricey last I looked.



Success!  I just called 22 Disney stores!  Every store west of CO ~ then I thought I'd try IL ~ they have 19 stores!  I figured if they only ship to IL I have a SIL who just moved to Chicago ~ well I found 1 in a size SM!  It was a recent return (why didn't they just sell it on eBay??)  Price ~ $49.99 but after tax & shipping ~ $69.  It'll ship (to me) on Monday!


----------



## jenseib

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Success!  I just called 22 Disney stores!  Every store west of CO ~ then I thought I'd try IL ~ they have 19 stores!  I figured if they only ship to IL I have a SIL who just moved to Chicago ~ well I found 1 in a size SM!  It was a recent return (why didn't they just sell it on eBay??)  Price ~ $49.99 but after tax & shipping ~ $69.  It'll ship (to me) on Monday!



Wow! That was determination. Thats great.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

Does anyone know what they do when a girl has short hair? My oldest daughter has shoulder length hair so I highly doubt it going to be up in a bun or anything like that...


----------



## ashleykinkade

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Does anyone know what they do when a girl has short hair? My oldest daughter has shoulder length hair so I highly doubt it going to be up in a bun or anything like that...



I am wondering the same thing. my daughter is 3 and really doesn't have very much hair in the front.


----------



## BWVNUT

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Does anyone know what they do when a girl has short hair? My oldest daughter has shoulder length hair so I highly doubt it going to be up in a bun or anything like that...





ashleykinkade said:


> I am wondering the same thing. my daughter is 3 and really doesn't have very much hair in the front.



We were just there last week.  My DD has chin length hair.  They took the front of her hair and the hair around the crown and made two short braids - after gelling the heck out of it.  Then she clipped the braids down and wrapped the fake hair piece around them and made the faux bun to hide the braids.  






Meghan our FGIT had so much fun playing  with her braids, she was great!  If you have a chance to get Meghan, I would def. get her!










Here's the final product





Here you can see a side view where you can see the short hair in the back


----------



## ashleykinkade

thanks bwvnut!!! love the pics!!! her hair turned out really awesome!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Does anyone know what they do when a girl has short hair? My oldest daughter has shoulder length hair so I highly doubt it going to be up in a bun or anything like that...





ashleykinkade said:


> I am wondering the same thing. my daughter is 3 and really doesn't have very much hair in the front.



They gel the heck out of it. and improvise.


BWVNUT that is not the bun style though. Thats the Diva. The bun the ydon;t use fake hair. But I have seen them do chin lenght hair in the bun.


----------



## BWVNUT

jenseib said:


> They gel the heck out of it. and improvise.
> 
> 
> BWVNUT that is not the bun style though. Thats the Diva. The bun the ydon;t use fake hair. But I have seen them do chin lenght hair in the bun.



Yes, Jenseib, you are right...I was thinking it was  bun since she sort of made a bun out of the fake hair...


----------



## jenseib

BWVNUT said:


> Yes, Jenseib, you are right...I was thinking it was  bun since she sort of made a bun out of the fake hair...



LO>! I call it the bubble!  I even asked if they wouldn;t "bubble" it so much and she told me she had to.


----------



## Mom loves Disney

Can anyone confirm if the dresses go up to a size 14 or XL? We have a large but it's a little short. Thanks!!


----------



## TMcDwyer

I was at the Disney Store today and they have an all yellow deluxe Belle dress.  I asked if they were going to get the red one and the sales lady said she did not think they would be getting it this year...


----------



## BWVNUT

jenseib said:


> LO>! I call it the bubble!  I even asked if they wouldn;t "bubble" it so much and she told me she had to.



LOL!  Perfect description!


----------



## jenseib

Mom loves Disney said:


> Can anyone confirm if the dresses go up to a size 14 or XL? We have a large but it's a little short. Thanks!!



I can't confirm either way, but have always read on these boards that most don;t go that big, and only a few like 2 or 3 got up to 14.


----------



## madfelice

Mrs B just emailed me to let me know that she has the Princess Tiana dress(from the new Disney movie the Frog Princess)and has listed it on Ebay.  It is gorgeous and I have already ordered one!


----------



## TMcDwyer

madfelice said:


> Mrs B just emailed me to let me know that she has the Princess Tiana dress(from the new Disney movie the Frog Princess)and has listed it on Ebay.  It is gorgeous and I have already ordered one!



I can't wait to see a picture!!!


----------



## TMcDwyer

jenseib - Which hairstyle does your DD have in your siggy pics?


----------



## jenseib

TMcDwyer said:


> jenseib - Which hairstyle does your DD have in your siggy pics?




She has the Diva with pink hair.


----------



## sabrecmc

My daughter was made into Princess Tiana for Friday's MNSSHP.  The dress and accessories are gorgeous.  Wish they'd do special shoes for it like Jasmine's, but oh well.  No jewelry either, just gloves, purse, crown and sceptor.  It is lovely though.


----------



## DisneyBabies

sabrecmc-

We LOOOOVVE pictures!  Can you share pictures of your DD?


----------



## DisneyMomma81

madfelice said:


> Mrs B just emailed me to let me know that she has the Princess Tiana dress(from the new Disney movie the Frog Princess)and has listed it on Ebay.  It is gorgeous and I have already ordered one!



Me too!  Tiana is on the way for DD!  Great price as always, $60+ in the park (DLR earlier this month).


----------



## mommy4

Ok, I really want the Princess Tiana costume for my little girl!!!  How do I get in contact with Mrs. B???  
Please Help!!


----------



## jenseib

mommy4 said:


> Ok, I really want the Princess Tiana costume for my little girl!!!  How do I get in contact with Mrs. B???
> Please Help!!



Last I knew she had asked not to give her info on Dis anymore. She sells on ebay though.


----------



## DisneyBabies

What does the Tiana dress look like?


----------



## TMcDwyer

Who is Mrs. B?


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Here's the Mrs. B/Disney Parks Tiana dress ~ http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/220483037612_1_0_1.jpg


----------



## TMcDwyer

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Here's the Mrs. B/Disney Parks Tiana dress ~ http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/220483037612_1_0_1.jpg



That is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## DisneyBabies

That dress is beautiful!  Do they make one for grown ups ?


----------



## WDW1st-timers

Oh I like that dress.  Now i'm wondering if I should buy DD another dress to wear.  Oh what to decide.


----------



## hannah_03

Bumping up


----------



## ILuvCrush

just a little fyi.    I was in the world 3 weeks ago...and will be going backin 10days

My DD has an appt on our upcoming trip and had her heart set on the red Belle dress for the xmas party.   Since I was there, I stopped in at BOTH BBBs TWICE each and talked to several different CMs  (I wanted to be sure I got the correct info lol!!)   They all told me the same thing...  The Red Belle dress has been discontinued  only hope in finding it is Disney Store outlets left over or ebay. boo!

I did take some Princess Tiana dress pics (and accessories) too

Crown





Shoes





another dress picture





Paula


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney Shopping online has this year's red Belle dress for sale already. I don't care for it as much as last year's, but that might just be  my personal taste. Check it out!


----------



## jenseib

I had heard that quite awhile ago actually. I also heard the Disney Store won;t be carrying them anymore either. At least this season is what the "word" was. Check ebay or Amazon.
It makes me feel better about the decision I made last winter to buy my DD one. I was going to wait, and save the money, but I caved.  LOL!  Disney seems to be doing alot of things like that lately!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Disney Shopping online has this year's red Belle dress for sale already. I don't care for it as much as last year's, but that might just be  my personal taste. Check it out!




LOL! Well that proves me wrong then. LOL! I'm gonna go check it out.


----------



## jenseib

Found it....I don't care for it so much either!


----------



## jenseib

TOTALLY off topic, but I thought since it's slow here I would post my DD's Halloween costume this year. She is being Mary poppins. Some are from today and some from earlier this month. The earlier ones are before we hemmed up the dress.


----------



## Jenvenza

We went to take our daughter's halloween pictures last night in her Belle dress and we went in The Disney Store and they had almost all their costumes 50% off! We got a good deal on Gianna's dress, so I actually only paid a little more for it, but they had an adorable Rosetta dress that was normally $45 on sale for $14.99! So now Gianna has Ariel, Belle and Rosetta! I cannot believe what a great deal we got!


----------



## ILuvCrush

mom2rtk said:


> Disney Shopping online has this year's red Belle dress for sale already. I don't care for it as much as last year's, but that might just be  my personal taste. Check it out!





jenseib said:


> I had heard that quite awhile ago actually. I also heard the Disney Store won;t be carrying them anymore either. At least this season is what the "word" was. Check ebay or Amazon.
> It makes me feel better about the decision I made last winter to buy my DD one. I was going to wait, and save the money, but I caved.  LOL!  Disney seems to be doing alot of things like that lately!





jenseib said:


> LOL! Well that proves me wrong then. LOL! I'm gonna go check it out.



Sorry about that.  I wouldn't have posted that info if I knew that it was common knowledge... but I had asked about that dress on this thread a couple pages ago and someone responded that it was available  I had subscribed and didn't really see anything to the contrary ( I must have missed it).... so I figured I'd let you know.  I don't follow Disney Shopping much... but the new one wasn't on there yet when I had gotten home  and I hadn't looked on there since.

I don't care for the new red one either... neither does DD.  I think she's going to go with Belle's yellow dress. or else Tiana's because she really likes it too.

Thanks
Paula


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Some how we have misplaced DD's Mickey clippie from the BBB.And I have torn the house apart in the past few days looking for it.I don't recall seeing it when we came back from her Bday trip in August and she had funky hair day today at school and I was going to let her wear it.
Is there anyway to get new ones?Besides making another appointment?

THANKS


----------



## hlrababy

erinlees_mommie said:


> Some how we have misplaced DD's Mickey clippie from the BBB.And I have torn the house apart in the past few days looking for it.I don't recall seeing it when we came back from her Bday trip in August and she had funky hair day today at school and I was going to let her wear it.
> Is there anyway to get new ones?Besides making another appointment?
> 
> THANKS



Are you talking about the hair bow they put in the back of their hair under the bun? If so, they sell it at some of the shops at Disney. I actually bought one for my DD because she had the Diva style. I have also seen the bobby pins sold at Epcot!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

hlrababy said:


> Are you talking about the hair bow they put in the back of their hair under the bun? If so, they sell it at some of the shops at Disney. I actually bought one for my DD because she had the Diva style. I have also seen the bobby pins sold at Epcot!



Yeh it is the rinestone one!
When we were at the girl section at World of Disney thinking they had them in there and they didn't have them anywhere  
I'll have to look in Dec when we go back 
THANKS


----------



## KateMW

Does anybody know if they have this Tiana costume at BBB or anywhere in MK? My daughter really wants to be Tiana {though she's never seen her that I know of!} She loves the idea of the NEW princess! Anyway, I want to get her this costume. 
http://www.disneystore.com/girl-cos...cess-tiana-costume-for-girls/p/1252131/13811/


----------



## KateMW

Ooooo Do they have this costume? I really don't want to buy it and lug it all the way to FL and through the park the day of BBB.

http://www.disneystore.com/girl-cos...snow-white-costume-for-girls/p/1247986/13811/


----------



## KateMW

How long does it take for the glitter, etc. to come out of their hair?

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

I know the snow white is different. I love the online one(or in the stores too) much better. But it is really pricey. I think the Tiana one is slightly different too and it might be slightly cheaper at the parks as well.


----------



## wdw-o-holic

I tried to pull up my BBB ressies for 2/1/2010 online but I got the error message E02020217100. Anyone know what this means??


----------



## jewjubean

yes they do have the princess tiana dresses at the BBB. It is not the same dress as online though.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

KateMW said:


> How long does it take for the glitter, etc. to come out of their hair?
> 
> Thanks!



depends on the child i suppose.  dd got hers done in the bun style and wouldnt let us take it out for three days.  so there was no washing for that long.  we got it done the 4th, she took it out the 7th, and by the 9th, so three washes it was gone.  the gel started coming out after her first nite of sleeping in it.  and it was gross looking in the morning!  wet face cloth, comb and mom to the resuce!


----------



## KateMW

amberg@eastlink.ca said:


> depends on the child i suppose.  dd got hers done in the bun style and wouldnt let us take it out for three days.  so there was no washing for that long.  we got it done the 4th, she took it out the 7th, and by the 9th, so three washes it was gone.  the gel started coming out after her first nite of sleeping in it.  and it was gross looking in the morning!  wet face cloth, comb and mom to the resuce!



Oh there won't be an option not to take it out. Ick! I can't stand messy hair. The thought of makeup and glitter on my sweet faced baby is already a little much for me. I'm having a small panic attack. It's a good thing I love costumes and love my daughter. Anything for the little


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

KateMW said:


> Oh there won't be an option not to take it out. Ick! I can't stand messy hair. The thought of makeup and glitter on my sweet faced baby is already a little much for me. I'm having a small panic attack. It's a good thing I love costumes and love my daughter. Anything for the little



haha!  well i knew there was no way shed let me take it out.  pick your battles you know, esp. at disney world!  lol plus i dont think all the neighbours wanted to hear her screaming in the am!  once i took the warm cloth to it and combed up and out what i could it looked fine.  i know several moms have let their girls go swimming and it's survived that.  

worst of it was our appt was at 830- we got in at 815, by the afternoon the elastics in ther hair bun started breaking.  so once i got her up the next day i had to unroll it and put my own in and try to fix it up for her.  wansnt that hard really.  

dont have a panic attack its all for fun!  when i told hubby about the makeup part he rolled his eyes.  lets face it aside from halloween when do our dd's get to be dressed up and treated like a princess?


----------



## KateMW

amberg@eastlink.ca said:


> haha!  well i knew there was no way shed let me take it out.  pick your battles you know, esp. at disney world!  lol plus i dont think all the neighbours wanted to hear her screaming in the am!  once i took the warm cloth to it and combed up and out what i could it looked fine.  i know several moms have let their girls go swimming and it's survived that.
> 
> worst of it was our appt was at 830- we got in at 815, by the afternoon the elastics in ther hair bun started breaking.  so once i got her up the next day i had to unroll it and put my own in and try to fix it up for her.  wansnt that hard really.
> 
> dont have a panic attack its all for fun!  when i told hubby about the makeup part he rolled his eyes.  lets face it aside from halloween when do our dd's get to be dressed up and treated like a princess?



None and that's why I'm doing it! She's going to eat it up!


----------



## jenseib

KateMW said:


> Oh there won't be an option not to take it out. Ick! I can't stand messy hair. The thought of makeup and glitter on my sweet faced baby is already a little much for me. I'm having a small panic attack. It's a good thing I love costumes and love my daughter. Anything for the little



I say don't worry about it. My DD got it done on a Monday, Wednesday morning it was a mess. DD screamed when I said we had to wash her hair. She still needed to be beautiful...so I said I would redo it it. So I washed it and put it back in. She was very happy and then it stayed in till the next Sunday! LOL! She bathed while there, but we just didn't worry about her hair. It wasn't worth the crying on vacation, and it did no harm at all......and I am a cosmotolegist, so I know nothing bad would come of it. It wasn;t like her head was rolling in dirty all week.  LOL!



wdw-o-holic said:


> I tried to pull up my BBB ressies for 2/1/2010 online but I got the error message E02020217100. Anyone know what this means??



I don't think BBB reservations are available online. They never have before, and I know you can't make them online yet. Where di you try pulling them up at?


----------



## jennifer in canada

Wondering if you can indeed do the bbb ressies online or just over the phone...and how long it takes.i plan on doing bbb at 9 or 930 and then hoping for crt at 11 -1130.


----------



## mom2rtk

jennifer in canada said:


> Wondering if you can indeed do the bbb ressies online or just over the phone...and how long it takes.i plan on doing bbb at 9 or 930 and then hoping for crt at 11 -1130.



It doesnt' take more than 30 minutes or so, but don't cut it too close with your CRT ADR. Since you wouldn't be first in at 9:00, there's always a chance they might be running behind. But I don't think the first seating at CRT is until 11:45. We did this on our last trip: 8:05 at BBB, hang around having some fun in Fantasyland, then lunch at CRT. It's a great schedule!


----------



## slh1913

KateMW said:


> Does anybody know if they have this Tiana costume at BBB or anywhere in MK? My daughter really wants to be Tiana {though she's never seen her that I know of!} She loves the idea of the NEW princess! Anyway, I want to get her this costume.
> http://www.disneystore.com/girl-cos...cess-tiana-costume-for-girls/p/1252131/13811/



My niece will be dressing up as Tiana also.  There is a seller on ebay that has the same dress for $55. That's where I purchased her dress.


----------



## jennifer in canada

anyone know what the last time is for a late breakfast?I was planning on doing the breakfast around 11 or 1130-more of a brunch i guess!And the first bbb is at 8(is this rope drop for the park?


----------



## jennifer in canada

anyone know what the last time is for a late breakfast?I was planning on doing the breakfast around 11 or 1130-more of a brunch i guess!And the first bbb is at 8(is this rope drop for the park?


----------



## mom2rtk

jennifer in canada said:


> anyone know what the last time is for a late breakfast?I was planning on doing the breakfast around 11 or 1130-more of a brunch i guess!And the first bbb is at 8(is this rope drop for the park?



Not sure, but I think late lunch would be around 10:45. First BBB appt is 8:05, regardless of park opening, which is usually 9 (except for special seasons or EMH).


----------



## jennifer in canada

anyone know what the last time is for a late breakfast?I was planning on doing the breakfast around 11 or 1130-more of a brunch i guess!And the first bbb is at 8(is this rope drop for the park?


----------



## mom2rtk

jennifer in canada said:


> anyone know what the last time is for a late breakfast?I was planning on doing the breakfast around 11 or 1130-more of a brunch i guess!And the first bbb is at 8(is this rope drop for the park?



Call 407-wdw-dine and they can tell you. I think it's 10:45.


----------



## princesskenziesmom

This has probably already been asked, but,,,,

if you are bringing your own dress do you bring them already dressed or do they get dressed there?

thanks!


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

KateMW said:


> None and that's why I'm doing it! She's going to eat it up!


she will for sure!




princesskenziesmom said:


> This has probably already been asked, but,,,,
> 
> if you are bringing your own dress do you bring them already dressed or do they get dressed there?
> 
> thanks!



you can do either.  i took dd's dress with us and they let us use a change room.  then we went back out for i think like two minutes and our fgit came and got us.


----------



## JEWLSVERN

My DD turns 3 on day 5 of our 7 day trip.  I thought it might be fun to get this for her.  Would you recommend getting it done on her b-day (thurs) or earlier in the week (Sun or Mon) and then redo it?  We have a 1pm ADR for CRT on thurs.

My DD also has very short hair that does not even go into a pony tail.  
Will they be able to do anything with her hair?

Also, she often pulls ponies and barrettes out of her hair fairly quickly.  Would you do this knowing it might only last a few hours?  This is our first trip to WDW so this is all new to us.

You can see here how short her hair is.  This was taken 2 weeks ago and we are going Feb 27-Mar 6.


----------



## jenseib

I think her hair wil be just fine.


----------



## Jenvenza

Not a picture from the BBB, but this is DD dressed up for Halloween as Belle. I tried to do her hair like they do at the BBB and I think it came out really good! We didnt put makeup on her though, as I didnt think she needed any!











I love this dress we got at the Disney Store and cannot wait for her to wear it on our upcoming trip!


----------



## jenseib

She is adorable. Seh looks just like a princess and you di a great job on the hair!


----------



## Jenvenza

jenseib said:


> She is adorable. Seh looks just like a princess and you di a great job on the hair!




Thank you! I actually looked at your TR a while back and kind of took note in your pictures about the hair at BBB. not the same style, but I used a ton of gel and hairpins and it worked great! And she actually sat still the entire time! I wish she would be old enough for the BBB on our upcoming trip, because I know she would love it, but she will just 2 1/2. Oh well, there is always next time!


----------



## joy13

Jenvenza said:


> Thank you! I actually looked at your TR a while back and kind of took note in your pictures about the hair at BBB. not the same style, but I used a ton of gel and hairpins and it worked great! And she actually sat still the entire time! I wish she would be old enough for the BBB on our upcoming trip, because I know she would love it, but she will just 2 1/2. Oh well, there is always next time!



I saw some girl's wearing that Belle dress on our trip last week - it's gorgeous!  Just like your DD - you did a great job


----------



## Jenvenza

joy13 said:


> I saw some girl's wearing that Belle dress on our trip last week - it's gorgeous!  Just like your DD - you did a great job




Thank you! 

Yes, it is a gorgeous dress! My pictures dont really do it justice.


----------



## dmmerc

Wow, I finally read all the post...took a few days...LOL
Thanks to all for such great Info, we leave in 13 days, my daughters first visit.she is 7, she wants to be silvermist...her choice I prefer a Princess but hey its all about her.
My ? for all that had the photopass pictures, about how many do they take at the photo shoot and put on the card, we are only doing middle pkg and I am looking into buying the photopass for the $99.00, we are totally newbies to disney andwill also have our own camera so not sure if the photopass is a good deal or not..
thanks all for the info on BBB and thanks if anyone can help with this photopass ?


----------



## mom2rtk

dmmerc said:


> Wow, I finally read all the post...took a few days...LOL
> Thanks to all for such great Info, we leave in 13 days, my daughters first visit.she is 7, she wants to be silvermist...her choice I prefer a Princess but hey its all about her.
> My ? for all that had the photopass pictures, about how many do they take at the photo shoot and put on the card, we are only doing middle pkg and I am looking into buying the photopass for the $99.00, we are totally newbies to disney andwill also have our own camera so not sure if the photopass is a good deal or not..
> thanks all for the info on BBB and thanks if anyone can help with this photopass ?



The photopass is a good deal if you seek out as many photopass opportunities as possible throughout the parks. The BBB photos will just be added to your card and included in that flat price. It's kind of fun because you can also add the nice borders online before ordering. I think it varies a lot on how many they take. Some photopass photogs are really good, and take a lot of nice phots. Others not so much..... It's like that with ANY Photopass photographer in the parks. But just take lots and you'll have enough good ones to make it worth the cost.

Have fun!


----------



## jenseib

dmmerc said:


> Wow, I finally read all the post...took a few days...LOL
> Thanks to all for such great Info, we leave in 13 days, my daughters first visit.she is 7, she wants to be silvermist...her choice I prefer a Princess but hey its all about her.
> My ? for all that had the photopass pictures, about how many do they take at the photo shoot and put on the card, we are only doing middle pkg and I am looking into buying the photopass for the $99.00, we are totally newbies to disney andwill also have our own camera so not sure if the photopass is a good deal or not..
> thanks all for the info on BBB and thanks if anyone can help with this photopass ?



Photopasss is now $150, just so you know. There used to be a link that people could use to prebuy it for 99, but it is no longer available. Only those (staying on site) who are lucky enough to get a link in a Disney Destination email seem to be able to get that price now. If you get any email from Disney prior to your trip be sure to check out every bit of it for the link.
Also be sure to purchase your silvermist costume before hand. I'm not sure if they carry all the fairies at BBB.
We got a TON of pics on our photopass CD from BBB. My sister hardly got any. I think it depends on the photographer, but I did tell mine over and over that we were getting the CD.


----------



## dmmerc

Thanks, yes in fact I did get the email from Disney as we are staying on site and I booked thru them... Just wasn't sure that the $99.00 was worth it.  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

dmmerc said:


> Thanks, yes in fact I did get the email from Disney as we are staying on site and I booked thru them... Just wasn't sure that the $99.00 was worth it.  Thanks!



  Thats awesome!   I think it's worth it for $99, 150 is iffy. But if they took a bunch of pictures again, I would get it. Just stop at any Photopass photographer you see in the parks for lots of pics.  Also you can get the photo session after BBB and those are put on the card as well.


----------



## dmmerc

jenseib said:


> Thats awesome!   I think it's worth it for $99, 150 is iffy. But if they took a bunch of pictures again, I would get it. Just stop at any Photopass photographer you see in the parks for lots of pics.  Also you can get the photo session after BBB and those are put on the card as well.



ok so I will order it, but do have another ?..
I rec'd a pkg from Disney and inside it was a card to register for photopass, do you know if I buy the $99  one will it be a different photopass card. I have not registered the one that came with the booklet.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Since you got the email with the preorder price, *do not* register the photopass card they sent you!  I'm not sure if it has been completely figured out yet, but this is the impression I have gotten from this whole thing:

If you don't get the email with the discount before your trip, register the photopass card they send with your travel papers and you *may* get a discount code when you get back.  However, registering the card before you leave activates the time limit on that card*, so *do not* use that card in the parks.

If you do get the email to preorder, do not register the photopass card they send with your travel papers.  Take the card with you and use it in the parks just like any other photopass card.  Register it along with any other cards you have when you get home.

*If I am not mistaken, your photos stay linked to your photopass card for 30 days, so you need to register your card no more than 30 days after the first picture is taken using that card.  After you register the card, you have 30 days to edit the pictures and order any merchandise using the photos.  So, if you register the card sent with your travel papers 10 days before your trip and your trip is 14 days long, you have to edit and place an order for those pictures within 6 days after you get back home unless you want to pay money to get an extension.

**If anyone has heard any updated information about all this, please let us all know.  This is just the last information I heard and as far as I know is current.


----------



## amandajim36

we were there on Wed and had a great time dd was just having the middle package but we ended up getting her the princess Tiana dress it is absolutely gorgeous and ds had the cool dude package. heres a few of my pics though cant wait to see the photopass ones


----------



## jenseib

She is gorgeous. And how exciting to meet Princess Tianna too!


----------



## DisneysBeauty

Whoa! there is so much info in this thread!  Thanks!


----------



## TMcDwyer

Great pictures!  I had to laugh at the one of Jasmine.  A friend of mine was just there and had pictures taken with the same Jasmine and referred to her as the "I Love Myself Princess".  Now every time I see a picture of her it makes me giggle.  

We leave in 16 days and I can't wait!


----------



## Sydnerella

TMcDwyer said:


> Great pictures!  I had to laugh at the one of Jasmine.  A friend of mine was just there and had pictures taken with the same Jasmine and referred to her as the "I Love Myself Princess".  Now every time I see a picture of her it makes me giggle.
> 
> We leave in 16 days and I can't wait!




If those were my abs and I looked that good in a bra top I would LOVE myself too!!!

Have a great trip - you are so close!!!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## TMcDwyer

Sydnerella said:


> If those were my abs and I looked that good in a bra top I would LOVE myself too!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Did you get your daughter's beautiful red belle dress at BBB or somewhere else?

Would love to get one for my DD.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## TMcDwyer

erikawolf2004 said:


> Did you get your daughter's beautiful red belle dress at BBB or somewhere else?
> 
> Would love to get one for my DD.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I got mine on eBay...15 days and counting!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Anyone know what dresses are currently available at BBB?  

Also, pictures of them would be great, if anyone has them.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneysBeauty

I think all the dresses are posted on the first page of this thread.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

DisneysBeauty said:


> I think all the dresses are posted on the first page of this thread.



Yes, but that post is from over a year ago, and I heard (but don't remember where) that they change the them every year or so.


----------



## jenseib

erikawolf2004 said:


> Did you get your daughter's beautiful red belle dress at BBB or somewhere else?
> 
> Would love to get one for my DD.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



Our dress is from Disney shopping. The dress is no longer there, but you can find it on ebay usually. 
I have heard there will be no red dress available at Disney this Christmas season. Not sure if they will bring it back.



PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Yes, but that post is from over a year ago, and I heard (but don't remember where) that they change the them every year or so.



No, they don't change yearly, I think it's every couple of years.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Our dress is from Disney shopping. The dress is no longer there, but you can find it on ebay usually.
> I have heard there will be no red dress available at Disney this Christmas season. Not sure if they will bring it back.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't change yearly, I think it's every couple of years.



The one she's talking about changing every couple of years is the one they sold in the parks.

They tend to sell a new red Belle Christmas gown every year at disney shopping dot com. They do have a new one for this year, but I don't find it as pretty as the one last year, or the year before. But you might like it, so take a look!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Is BBB currently booking at 180 days like dining or 90 days?

Thanks!


----------



## Sydnerella

supersuperwendy said:


> Is BBB currently booking at 180 days like dining or 90 days?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes - booked it for March on October 27th


----------



## Sydnerella

Hello,

The Disney Store is selling a Cinderella Dress set with the Pink dress made by Cindy's mice/bird friends and the Blue ball gown. Does anyone know if they are selling this set at WDW in the BBB or elsewhere?

I would appreicate it and love it if anyone going this month could let me know if you saw it there and the price although I assume that is the same as the Disney store price.



thank you,
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## jenseib

I doubt it. The Disney store ususaly sells different dresses than the parks. I would love to see that dress though. Do you have a link.


----------



## DisneysBeauty

Sydnerella said:


> Hello,
> 
> The Disney Store is selling a Cinderella Dress set with the Pink dress made by Cindy's mice/bird friends and the Blue ball gown. Does anyone know if they are selling this set at WDW in the BBB or elsewhere?
> 
> I would appreicate it and love it if anyone going this month could let me know if you saw it there and the price although I assume that is the same as the Disney store price.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you,
> Sydnerella's Mama



That pink dress is so so cute!  I went to the Disney store to buy that blue/pink bress combo today to take to with us incase I can't find anything I like better when I get there.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Finally was able to score a last minute appt for my girls tomorrow morning at 9 am.....not my perfect time or location, but it was all i could get this trip as we are here now and i have been phoning and phoning....just wondering if and where you can get pictures at DTD as that is where we have our appt.......we are then off to the magic kingdom afterwards.......

Another question is would it be faster to drive our rental car or take disney transportation ???

Thanks for any very last minute advice.........


----------



## Jenvenza

jenseib said:


> I doubt it. The Disney store ususaly sells different dresses than the parks. I would love to see that dress though. Do you have a link.




I looked it up and found this.

http://www.disneystore.com/girls-glittering-cinderella-costumes-for-girls-set-of-2-/p/1255347/57493/

The pink dress is really cute!


----------



## mom2rtk

I made my daughter Cinderella's pink gown for our last trip, and even I was tempted to buy one! That pink gown is adorable. Too bad they are forcing customers to buy that ugly blue one to get the pink one!


----------



## Sydnerella

YES! I saw your gown Mom2RTK and that was one reason I liked this one so well - it is not as perfect as yours but similar enough to pass  - especially for this Mom who does not sew.  And the blue one is less cute than the $15 one at Marshalls that "Santa" found for my daughter on Monday.

I am bummed as I should have bought the set over the weekend when we were at the store and I had a 20% discount but DH (why do we ever listen to THEM) said, "wait until we get to WDW in march and buy it there or perhaps she will want a different one by then." Meanwhile DD3 LOVED the pink one!

If anyone gets a discount code for online or the store, would you please PM it to me so I can get it for my little Sydnerella  And if she chooses another one at BBB in March, Owell... She can wear pink Cindy another day!

thanks,
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> YES! I saw your gown Mom2RTK and that was one reason I liked this one so well - it is not as perfect as yours but similar enough to pass  - especially for this Mom who does not sew.  And the blue one is less cute than the $15 one at Marshalls that "Santa" found for my daughter on Monday.
> 
> I am bummed as I should have bought the set over the weekend when we were at the store and I had a 20% discount but DH (why do we ever listen to THEM) said, "wait until we get to WDW in march and buy it there or perhaps she will want a different one by then." Meanwhile DD3 LOVED the pink one!
> 
> If anyone gets a discount code for online or the store, would you please PM it to me so I can get it for my little Sydnerella  And if she chooses another one at BBB in March, Owell... She can wear pink Cindy another day!
> 
> thanks,
> Sydnerella's Mama



You are very sweet.  Tell your hubby that I give that pink dress a big thumbs up!  And I bet you'll get a discount code soon. 

I love making my daughter's costumes, but sometimes they just have better costumes available to them than I can get my hands on! Good thing they don't do tours of the costuming department at Disney, or they might have to frisk me on the way out!


----------



## Sydnerella

mom2rtk said:


> Good thing they don't do tours of the costuming department at Disney, or they might have to frisk me on the way out!



too funny  I dont doubt that for a minute but they would be fools not to kidnap you and make you work for them!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> too funny  I dont doubt that for a minute but they would be fools not to kidnap you and make you work for them!



Actually, what I meant to say was that it's the FABRIC I'm after! They have SUCH pretty fabrics in their costumes sometimes!


----------



## jenseib

Thanks for the link. It is really cute.


----------



## Emmas*smile

We have an 8:05 BBB appointment at MK.  They said we had to be there at least 15 min. prior.  I'm WAY excited about a picture on Main St. with no one else around.  HOWEVER...how do we get in the park more than an hour before it opens?

THANKS!


----------



## Tara922c

We are going to DIS a week before my DD's third birthday. She loves to play in my make up, and makes me do her hair "pretty" every morning. Do you think they would make an exception for her? I could always "say" she is 3, or would that be totally frowned upon?


----------



## mom2rtk

Emmas*smile said:


> We have an 8:05 BBB appointment at MK.  They said we had to be there at least 15 min. prior.  I'm WAY excited about a picture on Main St. with no one else around.  HOWEVER...how do we get in the park more than an hour before it opens?
> 
> THANKS!




There is a separate turnstile for people with early ADR's or appts at the BBB. It's to your far right as you walk toward the gates. You will line up with a bunch of other folks and they will let you in sometime between 7:45 and 8:00. Have a great time!


----------



## Emmas*smile

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Can someone send me the info for Mrs B?
Thank you!!!!


----------



## TMcDwyer

Tara922c said:


> We are going to DIS a week before my DD's third birthday. She loves to play in my make up, and makes me do her hair "pretty" every morning. Do you think they would make an exception for her? I could always "say" she is 3, or would that be totally frowned upon?



Personally, I would just say that she is 3.  Have fun!


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

Around how long does it take to have hair and nails done (the middle package)?  We have a 12:00 noon ressie at CRT, I am wondering what time to make DD's ressie at BBB. TIA!


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


> Around how long does it take to have hair and nails done (the middle package)?  We have a 12:00 noon ressie at CRT, I am wondering what time to make DD's ressie at BBB. TIA!



It took us just under an hour. The problem with scheduling around CRT though is that you never know if BBB will be running behind. I would schedule as early in the  morning as possible. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TMcDwyer

mom2rtk said:


> It took us just under an hour. The problem with scheduling around CRT though is that you never know if BBB will be running behind. I would schedule as early in the  morning as possible.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!



I agree.  Give yourself at least an hour.  It is so much fun to watch the transformation and you don't want to be rushed.  We just got back and I will post pics soon!


----------



## Nettaboo

I was wondering if anyone knows if they have added Princess Tiana yet and if they have pictures of the dress


----------



## TMcDwyer

Nettaboo said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if they have added Princess Tiana yet and if they have pictures of the dress



They do have her and the dress is beautiful, but I don't have a picture.


----------



## mcgraws

My DD's (15) both would like to have crowns but probably wouldn't want the makeup etc but can they get their hair up and a crown?


----------



## TMcDwyer

mcgraws said:


> My DD's (15) both would like to have crowns but probably wouldn't want the makeup etc but can they get their hair up and a crown?



Absolutely!  There were two 18 year old sisters there when Lily was getting her make-over and they had a blast!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

Ok, I'm new to the BBB, and have a question about reservations.  My 180 mark is Tuesday.   But I'd like to schedule her appointment for the third day of our vacation.  Do I need to wait until Friday to call and make that appointment?  I want to have my ducks in a row on Tuesday!  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

FairyGodmotherJen said:


> Ok, I'm new to the BBB, and have a question about reservations.  My 180 mark is Tuesday.   But I'd like to schedule her appointment for the third day of our vacation.  Do I need to wait until Friday to call and make that appointment?  I want to have my ducks in a row on Tuesday!  Thanks!



On the 180th day out, you should be able to make reservations for your date of arrival plus 10 days, so you should be fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## aharbin88

Did you make all the dresses in your Flickr link? They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

aharbin88 said:


> Did you make all the dresses in your Flickr link? They are GORGEOUS!!!



Yes, I did. Thanks! We have a lot of fun with costumes in the parks. It's fun to see the reaction we get from cast members (not to mention the extra little sprinkling of pixie dust!


----------



## aharbin88

Well, I am COMPLETELY in awe of your talent! I have just started sewing (I've conquered matching aprons for me and my 2yo DD), so I can only dream of being able to sew as well as you! 

Do you sell your creations somewhere?


----------



## mom2rtk

aharbin88 said:


> Well, I am COMPLETELY in awe of your talent! I have just started sewing (I've conquered matching aprons for me and my 2yo DD), so I can only dream of being able to sew as well as you!
> 
> Do you sell your creations somewhere?



I've been sewing since I was 9. I just have a love of creating beautiful things.   Keep sewing. It's a great craft, one that is sure to bring you much enjoyment!


----------



## Minxe

*great pictures everyone, this thread is sooo gorgeous! i'm actually vain enough to wish that i could go for the make over myself. *


----------



## TMcDwyer

Minxe said:


> *great pictures everyone, this thread is sooo gorgeous! i'm actually vain enough to wish that i could go for the make over myself. *



I thought the same thing when I was there.  I wish that they had had this when I was little...


----------



## britfish

I love this thread!!  But, I have to ask, who is Mrs. B?  I'd love to know her ebay ID so I can check out her dresses.


----------



## Charlefours

Hello,

This may have been answered but when I scanned the thread, I did not see it. So forgive me for the repeat if it has been answered in the past. On my DD's 4th birthday, I am planning on making a BBB visit before the park opens. 

My question is: when I make the reservation, I am assuming they will take a CC number to hold it? We really do not use them (CC) but have a few for emergencies and traveling. I hesitate to use my Debit card because this has caused issues in the past (not at Disney but other hotels) so I am just trying to know the process to not cause any issues. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sydnerella

Charlefours said:


> Hello,
> 
> This may have been answered but when I scanned the thread, I did not see it. So forgive me for the repeat if it has been answered in the past. On my DD's 4th birthday, I am planning on making a BBB visit before the park opens.
> 
> My question is: when I make the reservation, I am assuming they will take a CC number to hold it? We really do not use them (CC) but have a few for emergencies and traveling. I hesitate to use my Debit card because this has caused issues in the past (not at Disney but other hotels) so I am just trying to know the process to not cause any issues.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



No credit Card needed.  Just call asap and reserve a good time for your princess.  They give you a confirmation number and you are done.


----------



## jenseib

Sydnerella said:


> No credit Card needed.  Just call asap and reserve a good time for your princess.  They give you a confirmation number and you are done.




That is wrong. They *DO* require a CC number to hold it. They do not charge the card unless you don't show up. Once there you will pay any wya you want to.


----------



## mamaLori05

I have a favor to ask.  Could someone please pm me Mrs. B's info?  I had it a few years ago, but have since misplaced it and can not for the life of me remember what it was! Thanks everyone!!!  

One Tree Hill, are you still around?  Hi if you are!  The pics you took are still hanging around our living room!!!


----------



## caravarela

I remember hearing about Mrs. B before.. can someone remind me how much her dresses and shoes sell for?  And do you just message her if she doesn't currently have an auction for what you want?  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Last I knew, Mrs B had asked for her info not to be given anymore. I know OneTreeHill talks to her from time to time, so she would know if thats stil lthe case...but she has also been busy and not in DIS as much anymore.


----------



## Sydnerella

jenseib said:


> That is wrong. They *DO* require a CC number to hold it. They do not charge the card unless you don't show up. Once there you will pay any wya you want to.



wow, i have no memory of giving out my CC number...

perhaps that's because it was Oct 26 when I was up much of the night waiting for the 90 to 180 days out change tyring to snag every ressie... and did not get thru until 6 hours after beginning to try. Owell - it was worth it! Now i just wonder what else i did/said that i dont recall that crazy day.... yikes!  

Sorry for the misinformation!


----------



## 5disneyfamily

LOVE all your pictures and info.  Wasn't going to do the BBB, but I think I'm going to have to now!


----------



## nansmama

------------------------


----------



## jenseib

I think they have a few cosutmes in 14, but not sure which ones. at one time it was very limited as to which ones went up that big, like only 2 or 3 and Not sure if there are more or not. Also it may be harder to find them as I don't think they carry as amny of each costume in that size. You might be best to find something befre you go if you can.


----------



## TMcDwyer

jenseib said:


> You might be best to find something befre you go if you can.



I was going to suggest the same thing.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## joy13

I found a picture of the Tiana dress they sell in the parks online, so I thought I'd post it here also:


----------



## KELLY

DD has been saving her money to do this again.  Do they have a princess Tiana dress out yet?  She really wants to do princess Tiana this year.  We don't leave til September.  She has been keeping up with her little chore chart.  We paid for it last year but this year I'm making her save her $$.  If they have does anyone know the pricing on the dress it is considered a deluxe or regular dress?


----------



## KELLY

Ok the thread above mine has the dress so that answers that question.


----------



## joy13

I don't know how it was priced - I would guess it's priced regular and not deluxe - but it's just a guess.


----------



## ohnowewontgo

i am really excited about this!  i got the email the other day from disney talking about it, otherwise i wouldn't have had a clue!  i already bought my dd's (8) dress from the disney store when they went on sale...so now she'll be good to go!  i don't want to put her in those horrible heels that they have at the disney store...so i guess i can find her some cute flats?  it would look crazy to wear tennis shoes, but i don't want her to be miserable all day.  now i have to find a thread on here about photopass...i dunno anything about it lol!  hopefully i dont have to buy that until i at least get to the resort since i'm getting a gift card at checkin...


----------



## mom2rtk

ohnowewontgo said:


> i am really excited about this!  i got the email the other day from disney talking about it, otherwise i wouldn't have had a clue!  i already bought my dd's (8) dress from the disney store when they went on sale...so now she'll be good to go!  i don't want to put her in those horrible heels that they have at the disney store...so i guess i can find her some cute flats?  it would look crazy to wear tennis shoes, but i don't want her to be miserable all day.  now i have to find a thread on here about photopass...i dunno anything about it lol!  hopefully i dont have to buy that until i at least get to the resort since i'm getting a gift card at checkin...




Whatever you get her, be sure to let her break them in before you get there. Beauty is great, but comfort rules at the parks! You will even see little girls running around in full princess regalia and tennis shoes. Some pretty sandals work great, as to ballet flats. Just break them in!


----------



## TMcDwyer

mom2rtk said:


> Whatever you get her, be sure to let her break them in before you get there. Beauty is great, but comfort rules at the parks! You will even see little girls running around in full princess regalia and tennis shoes. Some pretty sandals work great, as to ballet flats. Just break them in!



I agree.  We did ballet flats and they were perfect.


----------



## joy13

Crocs work well too   My DD had the cute shoes for pictures, but wore her crocs around the park.


----------



## Dixiemom

You don't pay for the Photopass. Photographpers all around the park will take pics of you and give you a Photopass card to pull up the photos and order what you want or you can order a CD compliation, usually around $100. You can find info about it on the WDW site and probaly somewhere here as well. I'm in Alabama too. Did you know the Disney store at the galleria is closing? SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

This is the Tiana dress from the Disney Store, looks completely different to the BBB one.


----------



## Dixiemom

thelittlemeremaid83, Gotta say I like yours better! I have always loved that dress and I find it much prettier than the one pictured at the BBB. Your little model is adorable in it!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Dixiemom said:


> thelittlemeremaid83, Gotta say I like yours better! I have always loved that dress and I find it much prettier than the one pictured at the BBB. Your little model is adorable in it!



I don't like the pattern on the WDW dress or the colours.  I love the one i got my DD....we are just looking for a crown now, which in the UK is pretty hard as our UK Disney store only sells the crown with there dress which is nice but not as nice as the from over the pond  .


----------



## caravarela

Have the BBB dresses changed since the ones pictured at the beginning of this thread?  I think those were from a couple years ago.  Looking for a Belle dress and trying to find a style I like best.  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

no they haven't


----------



## dalt01

somebody else most likely mentioned this...............but.............the whole blanked out face thing is kinda creepy.........................


----------



## caravarela

Thanks!  I really like that yellow Belle dress, so I'll just have to hold my breath for a sale or great deal on ebay


----------



## Dixiemom

Good luck finding a crown. It is so funny, the picture of my daughter in my signature has a story you might like attached to it. I bought that dress (which is actually a Barbie Diamond Castle dress) from ebay UK! I don't know what it is but the dresses in England look very different that the ones here in the U.S.......In fact I just bought the dress my daughter will wear in March to BBB on ebay, but U.S. this time....I saw SO many gorgeous dresses on ebay UK this time and I nearly bought one of them. The sizing is too broad for my girl though. Your little one is darling!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Dixiemom said:


> Good luck finding a crown. It is so funny, the picture of my daughter in my signature has a story you might like attached to it. I bought that dress (which is actually a Barbie Diamond Castle dress) from ebay UK! I don't knwo what it is but the dresses in England look very different that the ones here in the U.S.......In fact I just bought the dress my daughter will wear in March to BBB on ebay, but U.S. this time....I saw SO many gorgeous dresses onebay UK this time and I nearly bought one of them. The sizing is too broad for my girl though. Your little one is darling!



Awww thankyou

Its weird because I hate the dresses we have over here but love the ones over in the US


----------



## GMS

Hello! My 5 yr old is getting the BBB package at the castle and I'd like to do something special for my 15 yr. old as well...I read about the Hannah costume but that's not what she would like...she will wear pop star type clothes, do you all think the pop princess do is what we will want or do they have other options for an older girl? Thanks!


----------



## Dixiemom

Gail, I would have her wear whatever she wants to the boutique then just talk to your fairy godmother in training. I think they would be really open to coming up with something, but then again you would most likely have to wait til you get there to find out. Would she possibly like the pirate "princess" they do at The Pirate League? Just an alternative, she might think that is "cooler" at her age.


----------



## jenseib

I know they will NOT vary from the styles at all. So she would have to do one of the 3 styles listed, but I think the Pop Princess would be cool, if she likes it.


----------



## Dixiemom

Jenseib ~ The point I was trying to make is that if Gail's daughter doesn't want the little Mickey clips they could leave them out or something, little things like that. Are you saying she would have to have them even if she didn't want them? I was not suggesting inventing a whole new "do", just maybe a "tweak". I, too think the Pop Princess would be a great choice, but that doesn't mean you have to keep evey little thing about it (or at least I would hate to think so).  I think you must work for BBB as you seem to be quite the authority.


----------



## Goofy'slady

I'm new to this thread.  This past weekend I made reservations for my 4yr old daughter for BBB and for my 11yr old I made one for the Priate League (she's going to be turned into a Pirate Empress).  

My daughter has her heart set on being Jasmine and I haven't seen a costume on Disney's website for Jasmine, just the other princesses and on Ebay I've seen them cost way to much.  I mean 68.00 for a costume I have a feeling she won't want to wear all day long.  I decided to make her another tutu like I did last year when she met Tink and the fairies.  I made a green and yellow tutu(w/shorts underneath) and she wore a Tink t-shirt and Tink flip flops.  I thought I could make her one out of the same colors Jasmine wears and buy a Jasmine t-shirt.  Last year she only wore the tutu for about an hour or so and she's worn it twice since then, one to a school party where she could dress up.  Tutu cost me all of 12 bucks to make and the t-shirt was another 4 or 5 dollars.  It was also easy for her to slip on and off when she wanted to run free.  

My question is do you think she might feel different from the other little girls who are wearing dresses and all?  I do want her to enjoy the experience and feel just like a princess.

T.


----------



## Dixiemom

I think she'll special no matter what! I'm sure she'll be beautiful  Lots of people (myself included) bring their own dresses and outfits, so please don't give it another thought, just enjoy!


----------



## princessekrus

Hi all!

Ok, so I am at WDW now, and visited both BBB's today just to check them out.  Here are a couple of things I picked up that are worth noting.

1 - some dresses/sizes are not available.  For example, I really like the princess Tiana dress, but it is completely sold out in stores around the park.  The ONLY WAY to get the dress is to have a BBB appointment and hope they have the size you want.  Which brings me to #2

2 - You can apparently "request" a dress ahead of time.  I am not totally sure how this works, since I got different answers from different cast members (including the one who told me about it initially).  When I talked to the girl at the BBB at Downtown Disney, she said, yes, they can try and hold a particular dress/size for you, although she wouldn't absolutely guarantee anything.  We have our BBB appoiintment at the castle, so she was nice enough to call the castle and add our tiana dress request to our reservation.  Also note that I only have the "crown" package booked, but they were still willing to "hold" the Tiana gown for me.  The FGIT at Downtown Disney told me that really to reserve a dress you have to call the boutique directly, but how to get that number is beyond me.  She only had the internal number, not the one for external calls.  Now, I'm not counting any chickens, but I'm hopeful we'll get the dress.  However, that brings me to #3

3 - if your DD has a particular dress she has her heart set on, I might work on having it ahead of time.  I ran into a girl who had just been to BBB while waiting in line at Ariels Grotto (in the rain!!!!) and they didn't have the ariel "dress" only the mermaid costume in here size, so she ended up choosing Aurora's dress.  She looked very pretty, but I could tell her heart had been set on being Ariel.  Now what is funny is that I have seen the ariel dress all over the park stores and downtown disney in lots of sizes... so why BBB in the castle didn't have it, I have no idea... which brings me to #4

4 - Apparently BBB gets dresses FIRST, before any of the other stores in the park.  So even if it is sold out in the rest of the park (ala Tiana), they may still have it at BBB.

Hope this helps those of you planning your BBB trips.  I am here until Sunday, so if you have other BBB questions I will try and get them answered for you.

Also Downtown Disney BBB seemed more "with it" than the castle folks... but that could just have been who was working the register that day.


----------



## jenseib

Dixiemom said:


> Jenseib ~ The point I was trying to make is that if Gail's daughter doesn't want the little Mickey clips they could leave them out or something, little things like that. Are you saying she would have to have them even if she didn't want them? I was not suggesting inventing a whole new "do", just maybe a "tweak". I, too think the Pop Princess would be a great choice, but that doesn't mean you have to keep evey little thing about it (or at least I would hate to think so).  I think you must work for BBB as you seem to be quite the authority.




LOL!  I have read all the pages on both threads. Yes, I'm sure you could ask to omit the clips, but I know they won't do the style different. Last year I asked if they would make DD's hair more spikey rather than making the bubble they seem to love to do and they told me no.
Also another lady took a teen there and was told on the phone they would work with her DD and give her waht she wanted, which they wouldn't. Her DD hated it and the mom was really mad. Sadly the phone CM's don't always know what they are talking about. This girl was going to some party and was in tears because she thought she could get a style she wanted. The FGIT are not stylist though they are braidest and have a lisence in braiding, but are only allowed by law to do certain styles as well.




Goofy'slady said:


> I'm new to this thread.  This past weekend I made reservations for my 4yr old daughter for BBB and for my 11yr old I made one for the Priate League (she's going to be turned into a Pirate Empress).
> 
> My daughter has her heart set on being Jasmine and I haven't seen a costume on Disney's website for Jasmine, just the other princesses and on Ebay I've seen them cost way to much.  I mean 68.00 for a costume I have a feeling she won't want to wear all day long.  I decided to make her another tutu like I did last year when she met Tink and the fairies.  I made a green and yellow tutu(w/shorts underneath) and she wore a Tink t-shirt and Tink flip flops.  I thought I could make her one out of the same colors Jasmine wears and buy a Jasmine t-shirt.  Last year she only wore the tutu for about an hour or so and she's worn it twice since then, one to a school party where she could dress up.  Tutu cost me all of 12 bucks to make and the t-shirt was another 4 or 5 dollars.  It was also easy for her to slip on and off when she wanted to run free.
> 
> My question is do you think she might feel different from the other little girls who are wearing dresses and all?  I do want her to enjoy the experience and feel just like a princess.
> 
> T.




I think she will be just fine. There are lots of homemade costumes and other store bought costumes used all the time.
Have fun! We aren't going to Disney at all this year, and I am really feeling down about it.


----------



## Simiesue

Wow, thanks for sharing all the info about BBB.  We are headed there in 2 weeks.... cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## princessekrus

I also wanted to note that I have seen girls wearing all kinds of dresses all throughout all of the parks.  By far the most in the Magic Kingdom, but my DD wore her Aurora dress to Epcot and HS too.  Everyone was very sweet, including the "friendship boat" attendant, who, after giving the "watch your step" speech said... "And a little respect please, we have a princess with us today."

In the MK today I saw a CM take off his hat and bow very elegantly to one of the princesses on mainstreet... she just glowed.

Also, a note for those of you who might get rained on on your BBB day (as those today did, since it POURED!)  They give you a very nice little plastic hair cover to protect the hairstyle.  I could have used one as I was riding dumbo in the downpour... good news though.. no lines!

We also had dinner tonight at 1900 Park Fare... it features Cinderella, Prince Charming, Lady Tremaine, Drusilla and Anastasia.  The poor prince was having a dickens of a time finding a "princess" to dance with him... but he was very sweet.  Unfortunately my DD (3.5 years) wouldn't go within 10 feet of him, despite watching him wherever he went in the room.  If I went again, and I definitely would, it was very fun... I would ask to sit in the middle of the room. That is where Cinderella and Prince Charming dance, plus, where you can watch Lady Tremaine and the step-sisters do their thing.  The step sisters were a riot.  Drusilla was constantly yelling at people across the restaurant, and giving kids a hard time.  Anastasia acutally got my daughter to talk (she was terrified of Drusilla), and DD actually told her "you are pretty" - which she loved.  More comedy than the other princess meals we've done, although I think a lot of it was lost on the kids, the adults loved it.

We're doing dinner at the castle on Friday night, after the BBB appointment.  Apparently this is one of the last nights that the dinner will feature the fairy godmother and mice as opposed to all the princesses.  It will be interesting to see how it compares.


----------



## dibbadiane

I am taking my five year old daughter for her first trip to Disney in March.  I have not been there since I was 7 (I am 39 now) and things have changed quite a bit.  

I am sure my daughter would love to have her hair done.  She has long curly locks that go to the small of her back.  She is biracial (black/white) and by ethnic hair standards she has what people would refer to as "good hair".

My concern is that while they say not to have any product in the hair, that would be impossible with her hair unless they want something that cannot be tamed.  

Can any of you weigh in on whether you personally had an experience or witnessed any little African American girls having their hair done and whether it was a positive experience?    It is does not seem workable I might not even mention that it is an option.   

Thanks in Advance


----------



## DWvirgin

Quick question- do they have to do a bun? Can you request any other type of style? My daughter really wants to look like Ariel... can they do a half up do and curl the bottom for her? Or is it buns for all?


----------



## jenseib

DWvirgin said:


> Quick question- do they have to do a bun? Can you request any other type of style? My daughter really wants to look like Ariel... can they do a half up do and curl the bottom for her? Or is it buns for all?





jenseib said:


> I know they will NOT vary from the styles at all. So she would have to do one of the 3 styles listed.




They have 3 styles to chose from..the bun one is the princess, I believe, the pop princess, which is a hair extension that is sort of spikey and colorful with hair clips and the diva, which is a long hair extension in various colors. You can pick a natural color or a funky color. My DD in my signature has that styel and chose pink! 
They cannot vary from these styles, and they cannot curl hair. they are licensed hair braiders (not cosmetolgist) and are only allowed to do certain things by law. The Diva one might be something you DD may like though. Look though here (and the BBB thread) and you will se the styles in many pcitures people have posted.


----------



## Darling16

princessekrus said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ok, so I am at WDW now, and visited both BBB's today just to check them out.  Here are a couple of things I picked up that are worth noting.
> 
> 1 - some dresses/sizes are not available.  For example, I really like the princess Tiana dress, but it is completely sold out in stores around the park.  The ONLY WAY to get the dress is to have a BBB appointment and hope they have the size you want.  Which brings me to #2
> 
> 2 - You can apparently "request" a dress ahead of time.  I am not totally sure how this works, since I got different answers from different cast members (including the one who told me about it initially).  When I talked to the girl at the BBB at Downtown Disney, she said, yes, they can try and hold a particular dress/size for you, although she wouldn't absolutely guarantee anything.  We have our BBB appoiintment at the castle, so she was nice enough to call the castle and add our tiana dress request to our reservation.  Also note that I only have the "crown" package booked, but they were still willing to "hold" the Tiana gown for me.  The FGIT at Downtown Disney told me that really to reserve a dress you have to call the boutique directly, but how to get that number is beyond me.  She only had the internal number, not the one for external calls.  Now, I'm not counting any chickens, but I'm hopeful we'll get the dress.  However, that brings me to #3
> 
> 3 - if your DD has a particular dress she has her heart set on, I might work on having it ahead of time.  I ran into a girl who had just been to BBB while waiting in line at Ariels Grotto (in the rain!!!!) and they didn't have the ariel "dress" only the mermaid costume in here size, so she ended up choosing Aurora's dress.  She looked very pretty, but I could tell her heart had been set on being Ariel.  Now what is funny is that I have seen the ariel dress all over the park stores and downtown disney in lots of sizes... so why BBB in the castle didn't have it, I have no idea... which brings me to #4
> 
> 4 - Apparently BBB gets dresses FIRST, before any of the other stores in the park.  So even if it is sold out in the rest of the park (ala Tiana), they may still have it at BBB.
> 
> Hope this helps those of you planning your BBB trips.  I am here until Sunday, so if you have other BBB questions I will try and get them answered for you.
> 
> Also Downtown Disney BBB seemed more "with it" than the castle folks... but that could just have been who was working the register that day.



Thanks for looking in to things at BBB while you are there.  I'm sure you are having a great time.  Do you know if they have a pocahontas dress and accessories (wig, etc.). Both my daughters have an appointment for June 2010 and my oldest really wants to be pocahontas.  Thanks for any information that you would be able to give me.


----------



## mom2rtk

I've never seen Pocahontas at the BBB. I'd hunt that one down ahead of time if I were you. Try Ebay. I know I did see Pocahontas costumes at Animal Kingdom once, but that was back when she still had a show there. Good luck!


----------



## jenseib

Darling16 said:


> Thanks for looking in to things at BBB while you are there.  I'm sure you are having a great time.  Do you know if they have a pocahontas dress and accessories (wig, etc.). Both my daughters have an appointment for June 2010 and my oldest really wants to be pocahontas.  Thanks for any information that you would be able to give me.



BBB doesn't carry wigs....except for DTD which at one time had a Hannah Montanna dress and wig, but I'm not sure if it is still being done as it wasn;t popular. The purpose for going to BBB is to get hair done and most parents didn't like paying more for a wig than for a style.


----------



## jedihunny

dibbadiane said:


> I am taking my five year old daughter for her first trip to Disney in March.  I have not been there since I was 7 (I am 39 now) and things have changed quite a bit.
> 
> I am sure my daughter would love to have her hair done.  She has long curly locks that go to the small of her back.  She is biracial (black/white) and by ethnic hair standards she has what people would refer to as "good hair".
> 
> My concern is that while they say not to have any product in the hair, that would be impossible with her hair unless they want something that cannot be tamed.
> 
> Can any of you weigh in on whether you personally had an experience or witnessed any little African American girls having their hair done and whether it was a positive experience?    It is does not seem workable I might not even mention that it is an option.
> 
> Thanks in Advance




I can tell you from experience that the Fairy Godmothers can handle her hair. All the Fairy Godmothers in Training are trained in all different hair types. The BBB has a couple different jams too if she thinks your daughter will fair better with that than the gel. It just depends on her personal hair texture. If you want to keep her hair manageable til her appointment then try to put it in a single ponytail. (I say single b/c when pigtails sit in the hair too long when they try to put it in a single pony for the style it's harder to get that awkward "part-bump" out ^_^)
If she has super adorable curly hair and she picks a fairytale they might even be able to do a "curly fairytale" which is soooo cute.

So don't worry, they can work with any kind of hair texture/length.


----------



## dibbadiane

Thank you for the info on the biracial hair.  As I was reading your response someone nosy little 5 year old was looking over my shoulder commenting on the pics.


----------



## princessekrus

Darling16 said:


> Thanks for looking in to things at BBB while you are there.  I'm sure you are having a great time.  Do you know if they have a pocahontas dress and accessories (wig, etc.). Both my daughters have an appointment for June 2010 and my oldest really wants to be pocahontas.  Thanks for any information that you would be able to give me.



I believe they at least had it at the DTD location because it was in the store outside the boutique...  Very cute... not a lot of accessories that I saw.  Cute dress and cute boots.  I don't know about the castle location. I will check for sure when we go in the morning.  Our appointment is tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## princessekrus

jenseib said:


> BBB doesn't carry wigs....except for DTD which at one time had a Hannah Montanna dress and wig, but I'm not sure if it is still being done as it wasn;t popular. The purpose for going to BBB is to get hair done and most parents didn't like paying more for a wig than for a style.



For some reason "princess wigs" are all over the park this time, usually where they are selling dresses.  Not every location that has dresses has the wigs, but I've seen them in at least 3 or 4 stores.  I still don't think they'll use them for BBB (at least, I haven't seen any girls using them), but DTD had Cinderella, Belle and Jasmine wigs (all long hair) I believe. I haven't seen any girls wearing them though.

EDIT: I still don't think BBB has wigs, but they are available in stores around the parks


----------



## Darling16

princessekrus said:


> I believe they at least had it at the DTD location because it was in the store outside the boutique...  Very cute... not a lot of accessories that I saw.  Cute dress and cute boots.  I don't know about the castle location. I will check for sure when we go in the morning.  Our appointment is tomorrow! YAY!



Great News...was it the white dress or the brown one?  Thanks for looking for me.  Our appointment is at the castle location...I wonder if DTD can send one over to them?  Something I have to look into.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!



jenseib said:


> BBB doesn't carry wigs....except for DTD which at one time had a Hannah Montanna dress and wig, but I'm not sure if it is still being done as it wasn;t popular. The purpose for going to BBB is to get hair done and most parents didn't like paying more for a wig than for a style.



Please do not assume "our purpose"....My daughter has alopecia (and it is progressing quickly into AU...total head/body hair loss).....she is completely bald, lost her eyebrows and is in the process of losing her eyelashes....she has a real hair wig, but I really don't want to have all that product put in her hair/wig, plus it cannot be "styled" like real hair like the ones listed...hence wondering about the disney wigs.  My daughter doesn't want to feel any different from another girl going to BBB and being made into a princess.  She wants to be able to pick out the dress, the shoes, the make-up, etc.....the whole experience.  If it's possible for her to pick out a disney princess "wig" too..awesome!  If not, then I will be looking at Ebay, etc. and find one to take with us.  I hope I don't come across as being *itchy...it's a sensitive subject.


----------



## jenseib

Darling16 said:


> Great News...was it the white dress or the brown one?  Thanks for looking for me.  Our appointment is at the castle location...I wonder if DTD can send one over to them?  Something I have to look into.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not assume "our purpose"....My daughter has alopecia (and it is progressing quickly into AU...total head/body hair loss).....she is completely bald, lost her eyebrows and is in the process of losing her eyelashes....she has a real hair wig, but I really don't want to have all that product put in her hair/wig, plus it cannot be "styled" like real hair like the ones listed...hence wondering about the disney wigs.  My daughter doesn't want to feel any different from another girl going to BBB and being made into a princess.  She wants to be able to pick out the dress, the shoes, the make-up, etc.....the whole experience.  If it's possible for her to pick out a disney princess "wig" too..awesome!  If not, then I will be looking at Ebay, etc. and find one to take with us.  I hope I don't come across as being *itchy...it's a sensitive subject.




I am NOT ASSUMING your purpose at all. I am very sorry that your DD has that. I am a hairstylist and have seen it. I am saying that BBB does NOT do wigs (except the Hannah Montanna like I mentioned before)....they are for doing hair and makeup. I don't know if they will give a cheaper rate for just makeup and nails, but they might. And worth a shot to ask.
I certainly didn;t mean any offense, but it is odd when someone has asked about wigs several times for BBB, since the thing is to get your hair styled there. Now that I know more, I'm sorry I gave you kind of a generic answer. Diseny is really good at making people feel special, so I'm sure your DD will feel like a princess no matter what they do. I think your best bet would be to find a wig before hand to be on the safe side. I wish they had a number to call and get someone there to help, but sadly all the calls go to the call center and the CM's there are not very well informed.
With the dress, I know I didn't see a "P" dress in the display at MK last March. But I did see them in DTD's World of Disney Store. If you can get to DTD before the appointment, you could pick one up there. You could look on the Disneyshopping site to see if they have them there. At one time you could call somewhere and get park merchandise sent to you as well.  But if you see one you really like, I would get it beforehand. You can always hide it and surprise her the day of the appointment with it.
I am pretty sure they had the brown "P" dress at WOD. I think it might have had fur on it too.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Darling16 said:


> Thanks for looking in to things at BBB while you are there.  I'm sure you are having a great time.  Do you know if they have a pocahontas dress and accessories (wig, etc.). Both my daughters have an appointment for June 2010 and my oldest really wants to be pocahontas.  Thanks for any information that you would be able to give me.



We got our pocahontas dress at WDW in frontierland and one of the little stands.  We got the brown dress and boots and a headband that has beads and a feather.  It can get pretty hot wearing this costume but my DD liked it because it wasn't "itchy" like a lot of the princess costumes.


----------



## jedihunny

Darling16 said:


> Great News...was it the white dress or the brown one?  Thanks for looking for me.  Our appointment is at the castle location...I wonder if DTD can send one over to them?  Something I have to look into.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not assume "our purpose"....My daughter has alopecia (and it is progressing quickly into AU...total head/body hair loss).....she is completely bald, lost her eyebrows and is in the process of losing her eyelashes....she has a real hair wig, but I really don't want to have all that product put in her hair/wig, plus it cannot be "styled" like real hair like the ones listed...hence wondering about the disney wigs.  My daughter doesn't want to feel any different from another girl going to BBB and being made into a princess.  She wants to be able to pick out the dress, the shoes, the make-up, etc.....the whole experience.  If it's possible for her to pick out a disney princess "wig" too..awesome!  If not, then I will be looking at Ebay, etc. and find one to take with us.  I hope I don't come across as being *itchy...it's a sensitive subject.




The BBB DOES have a selection of wigs for this instance. They will have a selection for your child to pick from and they will work with you to make it fit well and make sure she's comfortable in it. They'll also put in the tiara to the pixie dust. Whatever she's comfortable with <3  When you check in, let them know you'll need a wig and they'll prepare a selection for your daughter  ^_^


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

caravarela said:


> Thanks!  I really like that yellow Belle dress, so I'll just have to hold my breath for a sale or great deal on ebay



Im always looking for a good deal on the nicer dresses also... Latley I have been preordering movies from the Disney Stores... I know I'll get the movie anyways so I don't mind Paying $20 for them... They normally give you a small gift and a coupon... The coupon now is $20 off a $40 purchase... Which basicly means I can get one of the Newer dresses for half the price! DD is buggin me for a Tiana dress so we'll see!


----------



## KELLY

Does anyone have a picture of the shoes,wand exc.  For princess Tiana. I just showed dd the dress and she loves it.


----------



## Darling16

jenseib said:


> I am NOT ASSUMING your purpose at all. I am very sorry that your DD has that. I am a hairstylist and have seen it. I am saying that BBB does NOT do wigs (except the Hannah Montanna like I mentioned before)....they are for doing hair and makeup. I don't know if they will give a cheaper rate for just makeup and nails, but they might. And worth a shot to ask.
> I certainly didn;t mean any offense, but it is odd when someone has asked about wigs several times for BBB, since the thing is to get your hair styled there. Now that I know more, I'm sorry I gave you kind of a generic answer. Diseny is really good at making people feel special, so I'm sure your DD will feel like a princess no matter what they do. I think your best bet would be to find a wig before hand to be on the safe side. I wish they had a number to call and get someone there to help, but sadly all the calls go to the call center and the CM's there are not very well informed.
> With the dress, I know I didn't see a "P" dress in the display at MK last March. But I did see them in DTD's World of Disney Store. If you can get to DTD before the appointment, you could pick one up there. You could look on the Disneyshopping site to see if they have them there. At one time you could call somewhere and get park merchandise sent to you as well.  But if you see one you really like, I would get it beforehand. You can always hide it and surprise her the day of the appointment with it.
> I am pretty sure they had the brown "P" dress at WOD. I think it might have had fur on it too.



I'm sorry too...this is such an emotional journey that we are on.  That is one of the negatives about an email, forum, etc.....you can read things differently sometimes.  She was just diagnosed this past June (2009) and for a while there it was just a few small spots that I could easily cover up with her own hair or with a head band, but all of a sudden it just all fell out within a matter of a few days right before Christmas.  Then within the last few weeks, we have watched her eyebrows and eyelashes go.  We have made plans to go to Disney for over a year now and as soon as my girls watched the vacation Disney DVD, it has been nothing but talking about the BBB and how they are going to look just like princesses.  They can't wait for the magic to begin!!  
I informed her that they might not have "P" and she is fine with that, but she is concerned about "hair"....I will take everyone's advice and purchase one online and take it with us just in case!


----------



## Darling16

jedihunny said:


> The BBB DOES have a selection of wigs for this instance. They will have a selection for your child to pick from and they will work with you to make it fit well and make sure she's comfortable in it. They'll also put in the tiara to the pixie dust. Whatever she's comfortable with <3  When you check in, let them know you'll need a wig and they'll prepare a selection for your daughter  ^_^



I have heard so many conflicting statements about this issue...that I thought wasn't going to be an issue.  I've seen pictures from the BBB with wigs for purchase hanging up along side of the dresses, etc....but these pictures were taken over two years ago.  Now people are telling me that they do not carry the wigs anymore.  I will inform them a head of time.... is there a phone number that directly connects you to the BBB??  I might have to go through my travel agent since he was the one who booked our appointment.  Either way, I will probably purchase a character wig a head of time just in case!  Thank you for your response!


----------



## Darling16

KELLY said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the shoes,wand exc.  For princess Tiana. I just showed dd the dress and she loves it.



Not only this, but I would love to see more updated pictures of all the dresses and accessories for every character that they have!


----------



## Darling16

testing to see if you can see my sig.....


----------



## PearlySwan

Does anyone have updated pictures of the Cool Dude hairstyle? I was under the impression they added sparkly confetti to the boys hair. Am I mistaken?


----------



## jedihunny

PearlySwan said:


> Does anyone have updated pictures of the Cool Dude hairstyle? I was under the impression they added sparkly confetti to the boys hair. Am I mistaken?



This Blog has photos of what the cool dude looks like:http://lovelaughterandlife.blogspot.com/2009/07/cool-dude-princess-make-overs-72109.html


----------



## mom of 3G's

jedihunny said:


> This Blog has photos of what the cool dude looks like:http://lovelaughterandlife.blogspot.com/2009/07/cool-dude-princess-make-overs-72109.html



Great photos!  I showed my two boys the pictures.  DS 5 says "No way."  DS 8 says "cool.  I want that done the day before we leave so I can go back to school with it."


----------



## ohnowewontgo

just booked our BBB session today!  can't wait!  76 days (or so) to go.  today was the first time i mentioned it to my daughter, and she is THRILLED!  we already have the cinderella dress, so at least i'm saving a little.  she's very excited about the hair and makeup!  she was floored when i told her it was inside the castle!  i guess she just thought it was in a store somewhere, lol.  i'm so very excited for her.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Has anyone encountered a time when the castle location didn't have the dress your child wanted?  

My DD has her heart set on a Tiana dress (has been asking for a year) and I keep telling her we"ll get one on vacation. I didn't purchase the biggest package, but our apt is at 10am, and we have nothing planned beforehand. I figured we can buy the dress and change in a bathroom if need be.

I am worried they won't have it though. I really don't want to buy one now and lug it around for the first week of vacation (we are doing Universal and then a cruise).  However we will be in DTD one day prior- do they have dresses there?

Am I worrying for nothing? Oh- and she's a size 6.


----------



## BBQMommy

We brought our own Snow White dress and they led us to the changing rooms at the back and said it was just fine.  This was last Thursday and the place was packed.


----------



## jedihunny

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Has anyone encountered a time when the castle location didn't have the dress your child wanted?
> 
> My DD has her heart set on a Tiana dress (has been asking for a year) and I keep telling her we"ll get one on vacation. I didn't purchase the biggest package, but our apt is at 10am, and we have nothing planned beforehand. I figured we can buy the dress and change in a bathroom if need be.
> 
> I am worried they won't have it though. I really don't want to buy one now and lug it around for the first week of vacation (we are doing Universal and then a cruise).  However we will be in DTD one day prior- do they have dresses there?
> 
> Am I worrying for nothing? Oh- and she's a size 6.



If anyone has the dresses, it'll be the boutique. They get dresses before anyone else in the parks. If you want to add a dress (or anything) to your Coach or Crown Package they can do that for you when you get there. If you do find the dress in her size somewhere and want to buy it and bring it with you, you can use the dressing room, just let them know you need to change.
The great think about the Tiana dress is it's really comfy and stretches/pulls in well. So if she's in between a size, or you want to go up a size to get more wear out of it, the Fairy Godmothers in Training can bustle it up for her with some little clear elastics.


----------



## Jeanine3kids

If anyone has a pic of the tiana dress can you please post it 

thanks
Jeanine


----------



## jenseib

It's on page 98


----------



## pinkxray

Hi, my daughter saw Samantha Brown on the travel channel at BBB and now wants to do it even though she has been saying no the last 3 months. I booked the cheapest package(she doesn't want her nails painted) and she picked out the belle dress from disney online. Since I booked the BBB appt. yesterday she has changed her mind about the dress  and now wants Jasmine, oh wait no, now it's Snow White. If we get there and decide to do the most expensive package our we able to do that or does it have to be booked in advance.


----------



## joy13

pinkxray said:


> Hi, my daughter saw Samantha Brown on the travel channel at BBB and now wants to do it even though she has been saying no the last 3 months. I booked the cheapest package(she doesn't want her nails painted) and she picked out the belle dress from disney online. Since I booked the BBB appt. yesterday she has changed her mind about the dress  and now wants Jasmine, oh wait no, now it's Snow White. If we get there and decide to do the most expensive package our we able to do that or does it have to be booked in advance.



I'm pretty sure you can upgrage when you get there


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

We watched that Sam Brown special too (my DD5 loves her, it's so funny) and now she is totally set on going (even more than before). She still has her heart set on the Tiana dress. I am still worried though that they will be out of the dress


----------



## mekay1012

When I called and booked our appointment, I asked if we could change our mind if we wanted and they told me yes.  



pinkxray said:


> Hi, my daughter saw Samantha Brown on the travel channel at BBB and now wants to do it even though she has been saying no the last 3 months. I booked the cheapest package(she doesn't want her nails painted) and she picked out the belle dress from disney online. Since I booked the BBB appt. yesterday she has changed her mind about the dress  and now wants Jasmine, oh wait no, now it's Snow White. If we get there and decide to do the most expensive package our we able to do that or does it have to be booked in advance.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

jedihunny said:


> If anyone has the dresses, it'll be the boutique. They get dresses before anyone else in the parks. If you want to add a dress (or anything) to your Coach or Crown Package they can do that for you when you get there. If you do find the dress in her size somewhere and want to buy it and bring it with you, you can use the dressing room, just let them know you need to change.
> The great think about the Tiana dress is it's really comfy and stretches/pulls in well. So if she's in between a size, or you want to go up a size to get more wear out of it, the Fairy Godmothers in Training can bustle it up for her with some little clear elastics.



I didn't know that about helping cinch it in That helps (she's 5 but can kinda wear a 6, and I want to get good use out of it). She has every other dress here at home but I've been putting off getting her the Tiana one to make the whole BBB thing special. I didn't want to get the bigger pkg though because she doesn't need acces or shoes (or the pics).

Thanks!


----------



## miprender

pinkxray said:


> Hi, my daughter saw Samantha Brown on the travel channel at BBB and now wants to do it even though she has been saying no the last 3 months. I booked the cheapest package(she doesn't want her nails painted) and she picked out the belle dress from disney online. Since I booked the BBB appt. yesterday she has changed her mind about the dress  and now wants Jasmine, oh wait no, now it's Snow White. If we get there and decide to do the most expensive package our we able to do that or does it have to be booked in advance.




 I wonder if they experienced an increase in bookings because DD6 kept reminding us how we were suppose to do this last year and we didn't and how disappointed she was. 

Well after getting over some mommy guilt I decided if she wants to do it, it would be an early birthday gift.

But now she wants to be Princess Tiana and the Disney store only has the Deluxe dresses for $80 and if they are sold out at the parks I am not sure what I will do. Hopefully I can find one before we leave.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

miprender said:


> I wonder if they experienced an increase in bookings because DD6 kept reminding us how we were suppose to do this last year and we didn't and how disappointed she was.
> 
> Well after getting over some mommy guilt I decided if she wants to do it, it would be an early birthday gift.
> 
> But now she wants to be Princess Tiana and the Disney store only has the Deluxe dresses for $80 and if they are sold out at the parks I am not sure what I will do. Hopefully I can find one before we leave.



I am right there with you, my DD only wants Tiana. We are doing Universal and then a Disney Cruise before our week stay at WDW so I really don't want to lug around a princess dress around from home that whole time that she won't wear. However to ease my stress I may bite the bullet and order one. I have found some lesser quality ones online but I think the ones they sell at the BBB are similar to the deluxe dresses on disney's site? Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## jenseib

pinkxray said:


> Hi, my daughter saw Samantha Brown on the travel channel at BBB and now wants to do it even though she has been saying no the last 3 months. I booked the cheapest package(she doesn't want her nails painted) and she picked out the belle dress from disney online. Since I booked the BBB appt. yesterday she has changed her mind about the dress  and now wants Jasmine, oh wait no, now it's Snow White. If we get there and decide to do the most expensive package our we able to do that or does it have to be booked in advance.



Yes they can upgrade.


And they do wear princess dresses on the cruises too, so you could get more use out of the dress then.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

jenseib said:


> And they do wear princess dresses on the cruises too, so you could get more use out of the dress then.



Good to know- I'm shipping a box to port- I might buy the dress ahead of time and throw it in there Thanks for the info!


----------



## princessekrus

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> I am right there with you, my DD only wants Tiana. We are doing Universal and then a Disney Cruise before our week stay at WDW so I really don't want to lug around a princess dress around from home that whole time that she won't wear. However to ease my stress I may bite the bullet and order one. I have found some lesser quality ones online but I think the ones they sell at the BBB are similar to the deluxe dresses on disney's site? Please correct me if I'm wrong!



So we are back from WDW and the BBB. My daughter had a fantastic time. She is 3.5 and usually won't let me near her with a brush. She also has short hair, so I wasn't sure what they would be able to do.  She sat still for an entire half hour while they did her hair and nails.  She picked the pop-princess, and opted for pink hair extensions (not what I would have picked).  We had the crown (middle) package booked, but really wanted the Tiana dress, which they had in her size, so we ended up upgrading.  For those of you interested, we could have bought the dress, but nothing else, and you don't have to tell them until you get there.  Plus, I asked, and even if we had booked the Castle (most expensive) package, we were'nt locked into buying all the stuff if they didn't have what we wanted.

The Tiana dress is similar to the ones in the disney stores, but not exactly the same.  I actually think the ones in the disney store are more spectacular than the one at BBB, but I liked the one at BBB  very much, plus, I couldn't find one in DD's size at the disney store near us.  I will post pics of it shortly (I still have to upload them off my camera).

I was really happy with our BBB experience, and will absolutely do it again.  I wish they would change the dresses at BBB periodically though.. they have been the same for years (probably why Tiana is so hard to come by, since it's the only new dress).  Disney would probably make a killing if they offered exclusive BBB dresses that changed periodically.

More details, and pictures soon!


----------



## MinnieForMe

How much was the Tiana dress at BBB? We have our appointment for April but still can't get the dress in my daughter's size at our local Disney Store.  Both dresses here are $89 which seems a little steep in comparison with the other princesses.


----------



## DW2010

I hope it's okay to post a picture of the Belle custom my DD is wearing to BBB when we go in September.  Someone on etsy made it, and I absolutely LOVE it!!!  The quality is awesome and the price is right for a custom!  If you want the seller's name, pm me since I'm not sure if I can post the link here or not.


----------



## MinnieForMe

DW2010 said:


> I hope it's okay to post a picture of the Belle custom my DD is wearing to BBB when we go in September.  Someone on etsy made it, and I absolutely LOVE it!!!  The quality is awesome and the price is right for a custom!  If you want the seller's name, pm me since I'm not sure if I can post the link here or not.




That is a beautiful dress and a beautiful little girl!  I can't sway my 4 year old from Tiana.  Do you know if the creator of your dress does one? 

Thanks.


----------



## jenseib

DW2010 said:


> I hope it's okay to post a picture of the Belle custom my DD is wearing to BBB when we go in September.  Someone on etsy made it, and I absolutely LOVE it!!!  The quality is awesome and the price is right for a custom!  If you want the seller's name, pm me since I'm not sure if I can post the link here or not.



Grogeous!!!


----------



## DW2010

MinnieForMe said:


> That is a beautiful dress and a beautiful little girl!  I can't sway my 4 year old from Tiana.  Do you know if the creator of your dress does one?
> 
> Thanks.



She sure does .  I'll pm you.


----------



## fliterflymama

What a great thread!  Thank you for all this information!!

FYI ---The Disney Store online now has Tiana dresses available online for $39.50.  Not on sale, but perhaps a little more affordable and all sizes seem to be available.

My DD(4) has heart set on Belle. Due to budget, I'm hoping to purchase a dress online before we leave.  I think BBB is going to be the highlight of her trip!  Can't wait!!


----------



## creativeamanda

My 11 year old is in adult clothes, so she is not small enough for the dresses.  Since both of my girls are going for the makeover, I thought I'd get them matching outfits.  They are really cute.  DS has a Pirates League makeover for the same time.  My question is this--I've conflicting information regarding whether our not the castmembers can or cannot accept tips.  Which one is it?  Can they or can't they?


----------



## jenseib

creativeamanda said:


> My 11 year old is in adult clothes, so she is not small enough for the dresses.  Since both of my girls are going for the makeover, I thought I'd get them matching outfits.  They are really cute.  DS has a Pirates League makeover for the same time.  My question is this--I've conflicting information regarding whether our not the castmembers can or cannot accept tips.  Which one is it?  Can they or can't they?



Yes they can...they used to not be able too, but they can now. I think at Disneyland they are not allowed to yet though. But WDW it is ok to tip.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

creativeamanda said:


> My 11 year old is in adult clothes, so she is not small enough for the dresses.  Since both of my girls are going for the makeover, I thought I'd get them matching outfits.  They are really cute.  DS has a Pirates League makeover for the same time.  My question is this--I've conflicting information regarding whether our not the castmembers can or cannot accept tips.  Which one is it?  Can they or can't they?



You should have just PMed me   BBB can accept tips.  They have to be cash only given to the FGIT.  You can't put them on room or credit charge even though you can charge your package to the room or with a credit card which some families have an issue with because they don't carry cash!  If you enjoying doing "tip" envelopes,  I always loved getting those and saved mine!


----------



## creativeamanda

jenseib said:


> Yes they can...they used to not be able too, but they can now. I think at Disneyland they are not allowed to yet though. But WDW it is ok to tip.



Thanks!



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> You should have just PMed me   BBB can accept tips.  They have to be cash only given to the FGIT.  You can't put them on room or credit charge even though you can charge your package to the room or with a credit card which some families have an issue with because they don't carry cash!  If you enjoying doing "tip" envelopes,  I always loved getting those and saved mine!



Megan, like last night, I thought, "Rats, I should have pmed you or send you a Facebook message!"


----------



## luvdisney77

How much are the Aurora shoes? They look comfortable! LOL


----------



## VictoriaFL84

love it! Thanks for the pics


----------



## erikawolf2004

DW2010 said:


> I hope it's okay to post a picture of the Belle custom my DD is wearing to BBB when we go in September.  Someone on etsy made it, and I absolutely LOVE it!!!  The quality is awesome and the price is right for a custom!  If you want the seller's name, pm me since I'm not sure if I can post the link here or not.



What happened to the picture?  Can you send me the name of the seller.
Thanks, Erika


----------



## jockey

I can't wait to take my DD to BBB, on our next trip we leave WDW for DCL the day before her 3rd birthday, will I be able to book her in or do thy ask for ID?


----------



## jenseib

nope you'll be fine


----------



## jockey

Brill, thanks a lot, I have waited years for this LOL


----------



## thejman

We will be going to WDW in Dec.  My 9 yr old daughter is interested in going to the BBB.  Will she feel out of place?  She still loves the princesses and likes to get dressed up.  I was wondering with her age if she would be out of place there. Thanks for any info.


----------



## mom2rtk

thejman said:


> We will be going to WDW in Dec.  My 9 yr old daughter is interested in going to the BBB.  Will she feel out of place?  She still loves the princesses and likes to get dressed up.  I was wondering with her age if she would be out of place there. Thanks for any info.



My daughter did the BBB on her 9th birthday last year and had a great time. I thought she might shy away from it later this year when she's 10, but nope... she says she wants to go again.

Girls this age are all different. Some are absolutely convinced they are already teenagers (in both thought, attitude and dress!) Thankfully not all are like this.


----------



## mom2rtk

http://wdwmagic.com/Shopping/Tinker-Bells-Treasures/News/01Mar2010-Tinker-Bell%E2%80%99s-Fairy-Treasures-closed-for-remodelling-into-a-Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boutique-portrait-location.htm


FYI - For those of you who hated going from the castle down to Expo hall near the front of the park for your BBB portraits, they are putting that portrait studio into the space formerly occupied by Tink's Treasures. Merchandise will be consolidated in Castle Couture.

It makes a lot more sense to have it closer to the castle. And my guess is they had to relocate since they are making Expo hall into the meet & greet area for Mickey, Minnie and the princesses!


----------



## joy13

mom2rtk said:


> http://wdwmagic.com/Shopping/Tinker-Bells-Treasures/News/01Mar2010-Tinker-Bell%E2%80%99s-Fairy-Treasures-closed-for-remodelling-into-a-Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boutique-portrait-location.htm
> 
> 
> FYI - For those of you who hated going from the castle down to Expo hall near the front of the park for your BBB portraits, they are putting that portrait studio into the space formerly occupied by Tink's Treasures. Merchandise will be consolidated in Castle Couture.
> 
> It makes a lot more sense to have it closer to the castle. And my guess is they had to relocate since they are making Expo hall into the meet & greet area for Mickey, Minnie and the princesses!



That's a big improvment!


----------



## joy13

princessekrus said:


> So we are back from WDW and the BBB. My daughter had a fantastic time. She is 3.5 and usually won't let me near her with a brush. She also has short hair, so I wasn't sure what they would be able to do.  She sat still for an entire half hour while they did her hair and nails.  She picked the pop-princess, and opted for pink hair extensions (not what I would have picked).  We had the crown (middle) package booked, but really wanted the Tiana dress, which they had in her size, so we ended up upgrading.  For those of you interested, we could have bought the dress, but nothing else, and you don't have to tell them until you get there.  Plus, I asked, and even if we had booked the Castle (most expensive) package, we were'nt locked into buying all the stuff if they didn't have what we wanted.
> 
> The Tiana dress is similar to the ones in the disney stores, but not exactly the same.  I actually think the ones in the disney store are more spectacular than the one at BBB, but I liked the one at BBB  very much, plus, I couldn't find one in DD's size at the disney store near us.  I will post pics of it shortly (I still have to upload them off my camera).
> 
> I was really happy with our BBB experience, and will absolutely do it again.  I wish they would change the dresses at BBB periodically though.. they have been the same for years (probably why Tiana is so hard to come by, since it's the only new dress).  Disney would probably make a killing if they offered exclusive BBB dresses that changed periodically.
> 
> More details, and pictures soon!



Actually - they dresses they have now have only been around for about a year.  When we went in 2007, there were different dresses.  The new ones came out when this thread was started.


----------



## Sydnerella

What do the current BBB dresses look like? Those on the first page of this thread or have they been updated somewhere else in the thread that I am not finding?

Thanks!
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## joy13

Sydnerella said:


> What do the current BBB dresses look like? Those on the first page of this thread or have they been updated somewhere else in the thread that I am not finding?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sydnerella's Mama



The dresses on the first page are current, accept for the absence of the Tiana dress.


----------



## CarolAnnB

mom2rtk said:


> http://wdwmagic.com/Shopping/Tinker-Bells-Treasures/News/01Mar2010-Tinker-Bell%E2%80%99s-Fairy-Treasures-closed-for-remodelling-into-a-Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boutique-portrait-location.htm
> 
> 
> FYI - For those of you who hated going from the castle down to Expo hall near the front of the park for your BBB portraits, they are putting that portrait studio into the space formerly occupied by Tink's Treasures. Merchandise will be consolidated in Castle Couture.
> 
> It makes a lot more sense to have it closer to the castle. And my guess is they had to relocate since they are making Expo hall into the meet & greet area for Mickey, Minnie and the princesses!



Can you go there for pictures if you are just doing the $50 makeover, or is this only for the big package with the dress and photos included?  I thought I read on another thread that you could just go there with your Photopass but now can't find that thread.


----------



## joy13

CarolAnnB said:


> Can you go there for pictures if you are just doing the $50 makeover, or is this only for the big package with the dress and photos included?  I thought I read on another thread that you could just go there with your Photopass but now can't find that thread.



Any BBB customer can get pictures taken


----------



## Dixiemom

A CM told me when I booked that you can purchase the optional imaging package for something like $24.99 or $29.99 (can't recall which)....


----------



## joy13

Dixiemom said:


> A CM told me when I booked that you can purchase the optional imaging package for something like $24.99 or $29.99 (can't recall which)....



You can get your pictures taken and not purchase any at that time as well.  I was getting the Photopass CD, so I just had them put on my card.


----------



## miprender

Do you need to schedule the pictures? We are doing the crown package but I am going to get the CD. Can I just show up with my family after my DD gets beautified!!

I wasn't even going to do this since I didn't feel like schleping over to the Tent but if it is real close then I might reconsider.


----------



## mom2rtk

miprender said:


> Do you need to schedule the pictures? We are doing the crown package but I am going to get the CD. Can I just show up with my family after my DD gets beautified!!
> 
> I wasn't even going to do this since I didn't feel like schleping over to the Tent but if it is real close then I might reconsider.



Just show up.... We've never had to wait, but I have a hunch that with it so close now, they'll be a little busier.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

am so excited to do this again with my DD4, we done it last year at DTD made the appt couple of days before (when we were visiting the store) and went straight over to the photo place after and there was no-one waiting.  
this year i'd like to have it done at MK, whats the odds on "walking in" to have her madeover (we'll have outfit with us so just hair.makeup and nails)
mid to late september??  dont want to book as we're not sure when we will be at MK during our time there.


----------



## jedihunny

davidmolliesmum said:


> am so excited to do this again with my DD4, we done it last year at DTD made the appt couple of days before (when we were visiting the store) and went straight over to the photo place after and there was no-one waiting.
> this year i'd like to have it done at MK, whats the odds on "walking in" to have her madeover (we'll have outfit with us so just hair.makeup and nails)
> mid to late september??  dont want to book as we're not sure when we will be at MK during our time there.



If you want to do a walk-in at the castle, show up right around when the BBB opens at 8 (if MK doesn't open til 9 get in the BBB/Breakfast line to get in early to make the appointment) There are usually plenty of openings in Sept since it's relatively slow. The earlier you get there, the earlier the appointment you'll be able to make.

Or you can call the BBB hotline the night before and they'll schedule you in so you can sleep in a bit if you choose. That's also a great option ^_^


----------



## Pumpernoodle

I just wondered if anyone had any info on the reported dress shortage?  We're doing the BBB in May, and I would fee terrible if the dresses my girls are hoping for aren't there.


----------



## Charlefours

I have a BBB scheduled for 8:00 for my DD--how soon will I be able to enter? Also, I thought I read they will only allow one adult but my DH wants to come with us as well. Does anyone know anything about this too?


----------



## Disneymom3304

Charlefours said:


> I have a BBB scheduled for 8:00 for my DD--how soon will I be able to enter? Also, I thought I read they will only allow one adult but my DH wants to come with us as well. Does anyone know anything about this too?




My DD5 did this last May, we also had an 8am appoint. and they let us in at 745am and both my DH and I were allowed in too.  It was so much fun and there was NO wait   ENJOY


----------



## dibbadiane

I asked awhile ago about whether the boutique would be able to manage biracial hair.  I just wanted to follow up after our trip to Disney and say that they did a great job with my daughter's large head of hair.  I attached some pictures below.

This is my daughter with just the ponytail on top of her head.  As you can see she has A LOT of hair. 






Partway through the process






And the finished product


----------



## mom of 3G's

Dibbadiane -- thanks for posting your pictures.  That is a LOT of hair, but she is absolutely beautiful.  I especially like the last picture where her eyes just pop right out of the picture.


----------



## Out of These Waters

I'm glad that your daughter had a magical experience at the BBB, Dibbadiane!
She is such a beautiful little princess!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Wow!  She looks amazing!  So glad things worked out for you! 

We were at a Disney Store over the weekend and were able to get my DD4 an amazing Tiana dress.  It was only $39.50 so I was such a happy gal!  She tried it on and looked so cute.  She already has Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella and Tinkerbell but she loves the Princess and The Frog.  

The part that I am having a little bit of a hard time is something that my aunt brought up to me....  I REALLY don't want to offend anyone, but my aunt asked me if I thought anyone in the park (including guests) would have a problem with my daughter being caucasian  in a costume for a character that is not caucasian ...  AGAIN, I DON'T want to offend anyone.  I would not have a problem but I don't want my daughter to have a hard time in the park and have someone's ignorance ruin her experience.  It didn't even cross my mind when I purchased the dress.  It was just the dress she wanted and that was all I needed to make her day.  If it is going to be a problem I can try to steer her away from wearing it, but I really don't want to do that.


----------



## mousireid

Get out!  There are children from all walks of life, colors of skin, hair etc. and they are ALL princesses!  They can bloody well be whatever princess they want!  I can't believe your Aunt said that, it never would have crossed my mind.  I am sure your wee girl will be stunning and happy in whichever costume she chooses and no one will judge a child in costume!  Silly woman!


----------



## MinnieForMe

Tinker_Tam said:


> Wow!  She looks amazing!  So glad things worked out for you!
> 
> We were at a Disney Store over the weekend and were able to get my DD4 an amazing Tiana dress.  It was only $39.50 so I was such a happy gal!  She tried it on and looked so cute.  She already has Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella and Tinkerbell but she loves the Princess and The Frog.
> 
> The part that I am having a little bit of a hard time is something that my aunt brought up to me....  I REALLY don't want to offend anyone, but my aunt asked me if I thought anyone in the park (including guests) would have a problem with my daughter being caucasian  in a costume for a character that is not caucasian ...  AGAIN, I DON'T want to offend anyone.  I would not have a problem but I don't want my daughter to have a hard time in the park and have someone's ignorance ruin her experience.  It didn't even cross my mind when I purchased the dress.  It was just the dress she wanted and that was all I needed to make her day.  If it is going to be a problem I can try to steer her away from wearing it, but I really don't want to do that.



My very blond, blue eyed, 4 year old girl is going to be Tiana.  She asked me if they could put make up on her at the BBB to look like Tiana's beautiful skin!  It was a great opportunity to explain that everyone is the same on the inside and skin color is not important.  I can't imagine anyone would be offended by a blond Tiana.  Afterall, she's been a blond Snow White!


----------



## jenseib

dibbadiane, your daughter is gorgeous! Thanks for posting




Tinker_Tam said:


> Wow!  She looks amazing!  So glad things worked out for you!
> 
> We were at a Disney Store over the weekend and were able to get my DD4 an amazing Tiana dress.  It was only $39.50 so I was such a happy gal!  She tried it on and looked so cute.  She already has Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella and Tinkerbell but she loves the Princess and The Frog.
> 
> The part that I am having a little bit of a hard time is something that my aunt brought up to me....  I REALLY don't want to offend anyone, but my aunt asked me if I thought anyone in the park (including guests) would have a problem with my daughter being caucasian  in a costume for a character that is not caucasian ...  AGAIN, I DON'T want to offend anyone.  I would not have a problem but I don't want my daughter to have a hard time in the park and have someone's ignorance ruin her experience.  It didn't even cross my mind when I purchased the dress.  It was just the dress she wanted and that was all I needed to make her day.  If it is going to be a problem I can try to steer her away from wearing it, but I really don't want to do that.




You've got to be kidding?  That is the weirdest thingI've ever heard. Does she know Mulan and Jasmine are not "white" either. I can't even think that that has EVER run through anyone head before.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Thanks everyone.  It really didn't cross my mind but we come from a small town and to be honest something might have been said here.  Me on the other hand, I just want my daughter to be happy.  To me all people are beautiful and we all have beautiful qualities.  Thanks for the reinforcement of what I was already feeling.


----------



## piglet33

DW2010 said:


> I hope it's okay to post a picture of the Belle custom my DD is wearing to BBB when we go in September.  Someone on etsy made it, and I absolutely LOVE it!!!  The quality is awesome and the price is right for a custom!  If you want the seller's name, pm me since I'm not sure if I can post the link here or not.



Where's the pic?  I'd love to see it.  Can you PM me the person's info so I can see if she can make a Tiana dress for my DD?  Thanks!


----------



## mollybug2

This might be in the thread already... but are there any differences in going to BBB at DTD vs. MK? We plan to do the princess meal in Norway at Epcot and ideally will have my daughter do her BBB visit before this so she is all spiffed up for the special meal. She has never been to DW before, and we hope to do Epcot on our first day in the parks. I am thinking it would be almost cruel to take her to the castle and then pull her out of MK to go to Epcot! heehee. But if the BBB at the castle is better in any way I will consider it or make her BBB day on a MK day. (I am just thinking it would be tough to convince her to go on stuff like Splash Mountain with her all prettied up!) THANKS!


----------



## Nettaboo

I would not even worry about your daughter dressing up as Tiana.. I am Black(african american or whatever you wanna call it) and I would not have given it a second thought!! My daughter has dressed up as different princessess and even Dora!! Go-- have fun and don't worry!!


----------



## skw444

mollybug2 said:


> This might be in the thread already... but are there any differences in going to BBB at DTD vs. MK? We plan to do the princess meal in Norway at Epcot and ideally will have my daughter do her BBB visit before this so she is all spiffed up for the special meal. She has never been to DW before, and we hope to do Epcot on our first day in the parks. I am thinking it would be almost cruel to take her to the castle and then pull her out of MK to go to Epcot! heehee. But if the BBB at the castle is better in any way I will consider it or make her BBB day on a MK day. (I am just thinking it would be tough to convince her to go on stuff like Splash Mountain with her all prettied up!) THANKS!



There was no difference for us.  In fact, we actually preferred DTD over MK.  MK was just very crowded and DTD wasn't but that could've also been because of the time we picked.


----------



## DW2010

mollybug2 said:


> This might be in the thread already... but are there any differences in going to BBB at DTD vs. MK? We plan to do the princess meal in Norway at Epcot and ideally will have my daughter do her BBB visit before this so she is all spiffed up for the special meal. She has never been to DW before, and we hope to do Epcot on our first day in the parks. I am thinking it would be almost cruel to take her to the castle and then pull her out of MK to go to Epcot! heehee. But if the BBB at the castle is better in any way I will consider it or make her BBB day on a MK day. (I am just thinking it would be tough to convince her to go on stuff like Splash Mountain with her all prettied up!) THANKS!



I really don't think it matters.  We plan on lunch at CRT so BBB in the castle makes more sense to us.  I'm planning to get the earliest reservation for it as possible so hopefully it shouldn't be that busy .


----------



## DW2010

dibbadiane, your DD is beautiful and they did an excellent job.  I love the pictures.  TFS.


----------



## DW2010

erikawolf2004 said:


> What happened to the picture?  Can you send me the name of the seller.
> Thanks, Erika



Sorry, I deleted it from flickr which unfortunately deletes it from any forums it was posted on.  PM me for the seller's info.  Here's the pic again.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Tinker_Tam said:


> Wow!  She looks amazing!  So glad things worked out for you!
> 
> We were at a Disney Store over the weekend and were able to get my DD4 an amazing Tiana dress.  It was only $39.50 so I was such a happy gal!  She tried it on and looked so cute.  She already has Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella and Tinkerbell but she loves the Princess and The Frog.
> 
> The part that I am having a little bit of a hard time is something that my aunt brought up to me....  I REALLY don't want to offend anyone, but my aunt asked me if I thought anyone in the park (including guests) would have a problem with my daughter being caucasian  in a costume for a character that is not caucasian ...  AGAIN, I DON'T want to offend anyone.  I would not have a problem but I don't want my daughter to have a hard time in the park and have someone's ignorance ruin her experience.  It didn't even cross my mind when I purchased the dress.  It was just the dress she wanted and that was all I needed to make her day.  If it is going to be a problem I can try to steer her away from wearing it, but I really don't want to do that.



Oh my days!!

My daughter is bi-racial and will rock any Princess dress she has, we have never ever had any comments like the ones you think you might experience.

I do admit someone who i thought was my friend asked me why i was letting DD wear a Alice seeing as Alice is white and my DD isn't. Lets just say we are not friends anymore.

Don't worry about what other people and go have fun with your daughter.


----------



## joy13

Dibbadiane - your DD looked beautiful!  I love her dress that she wore too!


----------



## joy13

Tinker-Tam - if someone was offended by your DD wearing a Tiana dress, I'm not sure their opinion is worth worrying about anyway!  I love the Tiana dresses, they are so pretty!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

joy13 said:


> Tinker-Tam - if someone was offended by your DD wearing a Tiana dress, I'm not sure their opinion is worth worrying about anyway!  I love the Tiana dresses, they are so pretty!



You know, you are RIGHT!  Thanks!  My DD looked great in the dress and I could see from her face that she did feel like a princess.  That is what matters to me.  The heck with anyone who is offended.  I wouldn't be offended in the least if the tables were turned.  I really think my aunt was just afraid DD would get hurt feelings.  DD tried the dress on for my aunt and she thought DD was the cutest thing ever, I don't think she had a problem at all but was concerned about hurt feelings.  I am sure we will be fine.


----------



## dibbadiane

joy13 said:


> Dibbadiane - your DD looked beautiful!  I love her dress that she wore too!



Thanks for all of the positive feedback.  I am biased of course but I think she is gorgeous.  

I just wanted to let people know in case you were looking for an alternative dress option, I ordered that dress on ebay.  It was brand new and was shipped from Singapore so it took awhile to get here.  But.... it was fully lined and had sew sequins on the flowers.    I had a hard time stomaching the cost of the dresses and in the past when I have bought Disney dresses they were very itchy and my DD wanted them off.  

The dress I purchased I won on ebay for $2.25 with $9.99 shipping  .....Can you believe that!   If anyone wants the name of the seller just send me a message.  They sell many beautiful dresses. 

Since it was fully lined my daughter wore it from 11am until 9pm that night without one complaint about it being itchy.  She also received a lot of positive feedback from others in the park including one gentleman that asked if she was part of the one of the shows.   

My daughter said after the experience that she wants to be a princess everyday.   (She always has been to me)


----------



## Sydnerella

For those of you buying an un-lined dress at the BBB or elsewhere I have a good tip for you.

Get the cotton slip from Hannah Anderson. It's white cotton ribbed knit on top with a white cotton eyelet skirt - nice soft cotton throughout. Straps are thin (1/2 inch) and it was very comfortable under the princess dress for my little DD3  Tiana last week. We first put her dress on without it and she was fine until halfway through our breakfast at CRT following the BBB appt (about 120 minutes). Then she announced, "My dress is itchy!" So we went into the bathroom and I put it on under the dress by having her step into it and take her arms out of the Tiana straps and put them into the slip straps and then back into the Tiana straps again.... I guess this last part is a trick most Moms/women know already though! LOL !! I know my DH was pretty amazed we did not ruin her princess hair in the "slip process" 

I was SO glad I brought it along that day and she wore it under a couple other princess/fairy dresses we brought from home on other days. Especially after paying $59.95 at BBB for the new adorable Tiana dress I was glad she was comfortable and wanted to remain in it for the rest of her "appointment day" as she called it!  And after CRT, she met Tiana in the Glen who was a total doll to her - THANK YOU!  So magical... why must we come home....

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

My lil girlie has her 1st BBB in May... Im really excited to share it with her, almost through her... I've learned a few tips from this thread too... No I haven't read it through start to finish but I definately check back time to time... 

I was able to grab my DD3 and Cindy costume from our local Disney Store!!! Which is totally out of the box and will be a complete surprise cause I've never really had a soft spot for her... (Team Ariel!) I remember the 1st time she saw Cindys movie she was 2... At the end of it she looked at me and said "Mommy, thats a good one, I love a good love story!" Can't wait to see her face when she opens her special gift from Cinderella herself! Untill then we'll be waiting patiently!


----------



## strmtroopr96

Sydnerella said:


> For those of you buying an un-lined dress at the BBB or elsewhere I have a good tip for you.
> 
> Get the cotton slip from Hannah Anderson. It's white cotton ribbed knit on top with a white cotton eyelet skirt - nice soft cotton throughout. Straps are thin (1/2 inch) and it was very comfortable under the princess dress for my little DD3  Tiana last week. We first put her dress on without it and she was fine until halfway through our breakfast at CRT following the BBB appt (about 120 minutes). Then she announced, "My dress is itchy!" So we went into the bathroom and I put it on under the dress by having her step into it and take her arms out of the Tiana straps and put them into the slip straps and then back into the Tiana straps again.... I guess this last part is a trick most Moms/women know already though! LOL !! I know my DH was pretty amazed we did not ruin her princess hair in the "slip process"
> 
> I was SO glad I brought it along that day and she wore it under a couple other princess/fairy dresses we brought from home on other days. Especially after paying $59.95 at BBB for the new adorable Tiana dress I was glad she was comfortable and wanted to remain in it for the rest of her "appointment day" as she called it!  And after CRT, she met Tiana in the Glen who was a total doll to her - THANK YOU!  So magical... why must we come home....
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama




Great tip!!!


----------



## strmtroopr96

MyVirtueAidan said:


> I was able to grab my DD3 and Cindy costume from our local Disney Store!!! Which is totally out of the box and will be a complete surprise cause I've never really had a soft spot for her... (Team Ariel!) I remember the 1st time she saw Cindys movie she was 2... At the end of it she looked at me and said "Mommy, thats a good one, I love a good love story!"



LOL  Sounds like me and my girls. Except that I am the Cinderella lover but both of my daughter's are _ALL ABOUT_ Ariel!!!  Hope your DD has a great time at BBB.


----------



## Jrits

Sent you a PM a few days ago - could you send me the info on your ebay seller


----------



## caravarela

Can anyone give me info on the sizing of Disney dresses?  I am ordering a Belle one from an ebay seller and she asked me what size I need.  I have no idea, haha.  My daughter is just starting to wear size 4T now, and our Disney trip is in November, the week after her 4th birthday.  I don't want the dress to be too tight, but I also don't want her straps to fall down, or for her to be stepping on the bottom, you know?

Also, what type of shoes do they sell to go with the dresses?  I want something comfortable for her.  I've seen the flip flops and I don't think she could walk around in them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MyVirtueAidan

caravarela said:


> Can anyone give me info on the sizing of Disney dresses?  I am ordering a Belle one from an ebay seller and she asked me what size I need.  I have no idea, haha.  My daughter is just starting to wear size 4T now, and our Disney trip is in November, the week after her 4th birthday.  I don't want the dress to be too tight, but I also don't want her straps to fall down, or for her to be stepping on the bottom, you know?
> 
> Also, what type of shoes do they sell to go with the dresses?  I want something comfortable for her.  I've seen the flip flops and I don't think she could walk around in them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



XS is a size 2/3
S is 4
M 5/6


My DD's normally is a about a 3T... He Disney Store Dresses are all diffrent sized... I always get her the Smalls...


----------



## Elsmom

Sydnerella said:


> For those of you buying an un-lined dress at the BBB or elsewhere I have a good tip for you.
> 
> Get the cotton slip from Hannah Anderson. It's white cotton ribbed knit on top with a white cotton eyelet skirt - nice soft cotton throughout. Straps are thin (1/2 inch) and it was very comfortable under the princess dress for my little DD3  Tiana last week. We first put her dress on without it and she was fine until halfway through our breakfast at CRT following the BBB appt (about 120 minutes). Then she announced, "My dress is itchy!" So we went into the bathroom and I put it on under the dress by having her step into it and take her arms out of the Tiana straps and put them into the slip straps and then back into the Tiana straps again.... I guess this last part is a trick most Moms/women know already though! LOL !! I know my DH was pretty amazed we did not ruin her princess hair in the "slip process"
> 
> I was SO glad I brought it along that day and she wore it under a couple other princess/fairy dresses we brought from home on other days. Especially after paying $59.95 at BBB for the new adorable Tiana dress I was glad she was comfortable and wanted to remain in it for the rest of her "appointment day" as she called it!  And after CRT, she met Tiana in the Glen who was a total doll to her - THANK YOU!  So magical... why must we come home....
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama


Great idea.  Love HA clothes and this will be perfect.  Nothing worse than an itchy dress.  We'll be there in May and planned to bring a tank top but this will be even better.


----------



## miprender

caravarela said:


> Can anyone give me info on the sizing of Disney dresses?  I am ordering a Belle one from an ebay seller and she asked me what size I need.  I have no idea, haha.  My daughter is just starting to wear size 4T now, and our Disney trip is in November, the week after her 4th birthday.  I don't want the dress to be too tight, but I also don't want her straps to fall down, or for her to be stepping on the bottom, you know?
> 
> Also, what type of shoes do they sell to go with the dresses?  I want something comfortable for her.  I've seen the flip flops and I don't think she could walk around in them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Personally for me I have bought one size up for DD6 and it was fine. But she is really hard to fit. I have yet to find a pair of jeans that fit her just right .


----------



## mamaprincess

Tinker Tam

When we went over Christmas I saw many white princesses in Tiana costumes and outfits and no one was looking at those little beauties with anything but admiration so don't worry about it.  In fact if you search this thread you will see pics here.  On the flip side, we are black and my little princesses have been every princess in the rainbow as have the majority of little black princesses I know and we have never experienced anything other than compliments.  

I understand your Aunt's concern.  It is a completely new experience for white princesses and one would naturally pause to consider if a child they love would be inadvertently exposed to other peoples issues.  I don't think your Aunt was displaying any improper behavior, she was concerned about her niece attracting negative attention from people who may not be ready to move forward.  Historically we all have cause for pause, however, the times in which our princesses are growing up are not the same as ours were.  I think most people know that little princesses these days don't have the same racial issues and I think despite our own concerns we are proud to see the progress of the up and coming generation.  

Just tell your Aunt it's ok,  it's a new day.  Different from the last generation.  Show her some pics from this thread and let her know that eye witnesses saw many beautiful white princesses in Tiana dresses and outfits in WDW and they received nothing but praise.  She needs reassurance that her niece will be alright and won't receive any unwanted, negative attention.


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Thank you Mamaprincess.  We did get my DD a Tiana dress and she looks gorgeous.  Couldn't give it up if I had too.  LOL   She also got a few other dresses so I am sure everyday will be a new princess...she still looks the cutest in Tiana though!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

caravarela said:


> Can anyone give me info on the sizing of Disney dresses?  I am ordering a Belle one from an ebay seller and she asked me what size I need.  I have no idea, haha.  My daughter is just starting to wear size 4T now, and our Disney trip is in November, the week after her 4th birthday.  I don't want the dress to be too tight, but I also don't want her straps to fall down, or for her to be stepping on the bottom, you know?
> 
> Also, what type of shoes do they sell to go with the dresses?  I want something comfortable for her.  I've seen the flip flops and I don't think she could walk around in them.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Maybe the sizing is dif from the Disney Store and the park dresses because I thought the sizing was as follows:

XXS = 2/3
XS =4/5
S = 6
M = 7/8
L  10/12

Hope that helps!


----------



## PrincessEmmysMom

Would someone please pm me Mrs B's info.  Thanks.


----------



## Bellerella

Me too!  could someone pm me the info please!


----------



## Sydnerella

Huge Thanks to the BBB thread and posters 

You guys rock and I have to say it was one of my favorite trip experiences - watching DD3 become Tiana and be Tiana for the day. She absolutely LOVED it and we talk about it on the way to daycare almost everyday!  She "does my hair" and always pretends to put the cape on me and asks if I want the "princess bun one or the firework one" which makes me smile all over.

I am so thankful for all of the great info on the DIS and on this thread. We had an amazing trip to WDW and as always, I cannot wait to return.

From OneTreeHill addict who actually let me call her to Jenseib who answers a ton of questions to Mom2RTK who sews amazing works I love to look at and the many many others - THANK YOU 

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> Huge Thanks to the BBB thread and posters
> 
> You guys rock and I have to say it was one of my favorite trip experiences - watching DD3 become Tiana and be Tiana for the day. She absolutely LOVED it and we talk about it on the way to daycare almost everyday!  She "does my hair" and always pretends to put the cape on me and asks if I want the "princess bun one or the firework one" which makes me smile all over.
> 
> I am so thankful for all of the great info on the DIS and on this thread. We had an amazing trip to WDW and as always, I cannot wait to return.
> 
> From OneTreeHill addict who actually let me call her to Jenseib who answers a ton of questions to Mom2RTK who sews amazing works I love to look at and the many many others - THANK YOU
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama




I'm SO glad you had a magical time!!! I hope you'll post some photos!


----------



## mjaclyn

I just made a reservation for my DD and her two friends for the BBB when we go to WDW in October!! She absolutely LOVES princesses and dressing up in costume, so this is right up her alley. She'll be 4 when she goes and her two friends will be 3. Right afterward we have a lunch scheduled for CRT. I'm thinking about ordering a special 'princess' cake to be made at the Contemporary and then brought over to CRT to surprise the girls. I'm so excited to see their reaction!!!


----------



## serene56

Where  would we find a cruella dress for my grand daughter.
She is 4 and she LOVES cruella.  We are going to a MNSSHP and know she would love to dress like her--any help?


----------



## TMcDwyer

Sydnerella said:


> Huge Thanks to the BBB thread and posters
> 
> You guys rock and I have to say it was one of my favorite trip experiences - watching DD3 become Tiana and be Tiana for the day. She absolutely LOVED it and we talk about it on the way to daycare almost everyday!  She "does my hair" and always pretends to put the cape on me and asks if I want the "princess bun one or the firework one" which makes me smile all over.
> 
> I am so thankful for all of the great info on the DIS and on this thread. We had an amazing trip to WDW and as always, I cannot wait to return.
> 
> From OneTreeHill addict who actually let me call her to Jenseib who answers a ton of questions to Mom2RTK who sews amazing works I love to look at and the many many others - THANK YOU
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama




Yeah!  I am glad that you had such a great time!!!  Post pictures when you get a chance, we would love to see your little Tiana!


----------



## alongtimeblooming

@serene

you have a grand-daughter with AWESOME taste.


----------



## eecteacher82

I would love for someone to PM me Mrs B's info as well!!! Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

eecteacher82 said:


> I would love for someone to PM me Mrs B's info as well!!! Thank you!



I was told Mrs B no longer wants us to send her info out. about a year and a half ago.




mjaclyn said:


> I just made a reservation for my DD and her two friends for the BBB when we go to WDW in October!! She absolutely LOVES princesses and dressing up in costume, so this is right up her alley. She'll be 4 when she goes and her two friends will be 3. Right afterward we have a lunch scheduled for CRT. I'm thinking about ordering a special 'princess' cake to be made at the Contemporary and then brought over to CRT to surprise the girls. I'm so excited to see their reaction!!!




Check out the cake threads. I know cakes going to one place or another is very tricky. Most resorts won't do it. I don't know all the details, but they will there.

Sydnerella~  We want pics!!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Hi everyone! It's me....*OneTreeHillAddict*. I keep getting these emails asking me where I have been. I've just been super busy. I still hop on and read posts from time to time. If you ever have questions or need to get in touch with me you can find me via my photography studio on facebook. Here is the link:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Myrtle-Beach-SC/CNC-Photography-of-Myrtle-Beach-SC/115025225195617
You can search CNC Photography of Myrtle Beach, SC. Please let me know when you Dis'ers come aboard. I miss ya'll! Hope to see you soon at Disney! XOXO


----------



## mamaprincess

If you have done BBB at the first time available followed by breakfast at CRT, how did that work out time wise.  Please share your experiences.  We are used to maximizing our mornings at MK so I'm a little leery, but I'm thinking this is the best way to do them both and have the rest of the day for rides and shows.

We have done BBB only and CRT only but never both.  How much time should we allow between our BBB appointment and CRT?  Is the first BBB time 8:00a.m.?


----------



## mom2rtk

mamaprincess said:


> If you have done BBB at the first time available followed by breakfast at CRT, how did that work out time wise.  Please share your experiences.  We are used to maximizing our mornings at MK so I'm a little leery, but I'm thinking this is the best way to do them both and have the rest of the day for rides and shows.
> 
> We have done BBB only and CRT only but never both.  How much time should we allow between our BBB appointment and CRT?  Is the first BBB time 8:00a.m.?



First BBB is 8:05 or 8:10. If you want to maximize your morning time in Fantasyland, I recommend first appt at BBB, then out to play in Fantasyland followed by first seating for CRT lunch around 11:45. It's a great combo, and you can jump into FL as soon as it opens!  And no sweating making your CRT time.


----------



## caravarela

I am trying to plan a BBB day and I was wondering if this will work:

early morning BBB, followed by late breakfast at Akershus?

We prefer Akershus to CRT, and we aren't really interested in the lunch offerings.


----------



## jenseib

caravarela said:


> I am trying to plan a BBB day and I was wondering if this will work:
> 
> early morning BBB, followed by late breakfast at Akershus?
> 
> We prefer Akershus to CRT, and we aren't really interested in the lunch offerings.



Which BBB? It will probably take a good hour to travel from either BBB to Epcot.


----------



## kimmer

Hi guys,

I have appt's made for my two dd's (3 & 5). My 3yr old's hair is boy short and my 5 yr old's hair is only to her jaw line. What will/can they do for their hairstyle?


----------



## caravarela

jenseib said:


> Which BBB? It will probably take a good hour to travel from either BBB to Epcot.



Either one.  So, I'm guessing it's not really doable?


----------



## mom2rtk

caravarela said:


> Either one.  So, I'm guessing it's not really doable?



It just takes so long to get into the Magic Kingdom and back to the castle that it seems VERY inefficient to leave then and go to another park for breakfast. Epcot is fairly close by monorail, but by the time enter that park and get back to Akershus, it will eat up much of your day.

Maybe you can do the BBB, get the photos at the shop behind the castle, play in the MK all day, then have dinner at Epcot?

I don't recall how old your DD is, but to take a kid back so close to Fantasyland, then leave right away seems like a less than fun thing. You can also go get pics with the princesses in the Judge's Tent if you really don't want to do CRT.

And don't miss the Fairy Godmother behind the castle most mornings! (Tell her we said hi!)


----------



## caravarela

mom2rtk said:


> It just takes so long to get into the Magic Kingdom and back to the castle that it seems VERY inefficient to leave then and go to another park for breakfast. Epcot is fairly close by monorail, but by the time enter that park and get back to Akershus, it will eat up much of your day.
> 
> Maybe you can do the BBB, get the photos at the shop behind the castle, play in the MK all day, then have dinner at Epcot?
> 
> I don't recall how old your DD is, but to take a kid back so close to Fantasyland, then leave right away seems like a less than fun thing. You can also go get pics with the princesses in the Judge's Tent if you really don't want to do CRT.
> 
> And don't miss the Fairy Godmother behind the castle most mornings! (Tell her we said hi!)



Thanks!  She will be 4.  I really just want to make the most of the day we do BBB, allowing her to see & get a pic with as many princesses as possible.  I'm pretty sure the Judge's Tent won't be open anymore when we go (Nov 28-Dec 5)    That would have been perfect.


----------



## TMcDwyer

kimmer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have appt's made for my two dd's (3 & 5). My 3yr old's hair is boy short and my 5 yr old's hair is only to her jaw line. What will/can they do for their hairstyle?



For your 5 yr old they will pull as much back into a bun a possible and then spray it like crazy.  I would suggest maybe doing the diva (?) style because then they will add the hair piece on top.  My 3 yr old did it (pic in my siggy) and LOVED her princess hair.  Her hair is a chin length bob normally.  She wore it for two days!  

For your 3 yr old I am thinking there is a way that they can clip the diva hair on, but I am not sure.  Hopefully someone will chime in that has experience in this area. 

Have a great time!


----------



## TMcDwyer

caravarela said:


> Thanks!  She will be 4.  I really just want to make the most of the day we do BBB, allowing her to see & get a pic with as many princesses as possible.  I'm pretty sure the Judge's Tent won't be open anymore when we go (Nov 28-Dec 5)    That would have been perfect.



I think it depends what is most important.  If the pictures are a priority you may just want to do CRT since it is right there.  KWIM?  No matter what she will love every minute of it!


----------



## mom2rtk

caravarela said:


> Thanks!  She will be 4.  I really just want to make the most of the day we do BBB, allowing her to see & get a pic with as many princesses as possible.  I'm pretty sure the Judge's Tent won't be open anymore when we go (Nov 28-Dec 5)    That would have been perfect.



I believe they are now saying Toontown will be open until spring 2011. So I DO think it will be open, but keep an eye here on the boards for updates. There is an entire thread on the Fantasyland Expansion......

As for the photos...... I really prefer the photos in and around the park, and in the Judge's Tent to those in a restaurant. Too many open mouths and half empty plates of food in the background,

For us, doing the BBB in the MK, then enjoying being called "princess" out and around the MK is part of the experience. And there is nothing cuter than a little princess out and about her kingdom after a trip to the boutique!

Have you considered doing the BBB on a MVMCP day? The princesses should have their princes with them that night for some even more memorable photos!


----------



## TMcDwyer

mom2rtk said:


> For us, doing the BBB in the MK, then enjoying being called "princess" out and around the MK is part of the experience. And there is nothing cuter than a little princess out and about her kingdom after a trip to the boutique!



Lily LOVED being called princess in the park!  We did BBB (and Pirates League) right before MVMCP and it was PERFECT!


----------



## mom2rtk

TMcDwyer said:


> Lily LOVED being called princess in the park!  We did BBB (and Pirates League) right before MVMCP and it was PERFECT!



It just doesn't get any more magical!

I would just advise the previous poster not to schedule TOO close to the start of MVMCP. Mid-afternoon would be as late as I would go. They sometimes run behind, and if you want to get in line early for some special party attraction (like meeting Belle & the Beast) you don't want to be sitting in the Boutique using valuable time! 

Likewise, she could do late afternoon at the BBB, first dinner seating at CRT (usually 4:30 or 4:45) then straight out into FL for party fun!


----------



## serene56

TMcDwyer said:


> For your 5 yr old they will pull as much back into a bun a possible and then spray it like crazy.  I would suggest maybe doing the diva (?) style because then they will add the hair piece on top.  My 3 yr old did it (pic in my siggy) and LOVED her princess hair.  Her hair is a chin length bob normally.  She wore it for two days!  !




Could you tell me if the Diva costs much more?


Diva was not a package I was offered.   I was offered Cheap and 5 more then cheap-- then really expensivce.


----------



## DW2010

caravarela said:


> I am trying to plan a BBB day and I was wondering if this will work:
> 
> early morning BBB, followed by late breakfast at Akershus?
> 
> We prefer Akershus to CRT, and we aren't really interested in the lunch offerings.



I asked this before and was told that it would not be the best thing to do.  Like the pp stated, maybe have dinner at Akershus instead.  I have 8AM reservations at the BBB in MK and then 1PM reservations at CRT.


----------



## DW2010

serene56 said:


> Could you tell me if the Diva costs much more?
> 
> 
> Diva was not a package I was offered.   I was offered Cheap and 5 more then cheap-- then really expensivce.



There are 3 different packages but the Diva she's referring to is the type of hairstyle you can get.  There are also 3 of those, I think.


----------



## TMcDwyer

serene56 said:


> Could you tell me if the Diva costs much more?
> 
> 
> Diva was not a package I was offered.   I was offered Cheap and 5 more then cheap-- then really expensivce.



There are three hairstyles and the Diva is one of them.  I don't think that the hairstyle affects the price of the package.


----------



## Bridge203618

I delayed in making reservations. I have a 2ish reservation on our last day at MK. I wanted it earlier but I didn't call till late. Should I keep calling to see if I an get a better time? Do people cancel much? I just hate the process because of all the verification, etc. 

Is it silly to do on our last day mid day??? We will be haivng dinner with pooh that evening.


----------



## Bridge203618

OH and I hope I can say this here...but I just bought my DD the ariel ballgown off ebay!!


----------



## TMcDwyer

Bridge203618 said:


> I delayed in making reservations. I have a 2ish reservation on our last day at MK. I wanted it earlier but I didn't call till late. Should I keep calling to see if I an get a better time? Do people cancel much? I just hate the process because of all the verification, etc.
> 
> Is it silly to do on our last day mid day??? We will be haivng dinner with pooh that evening.



I would keep calling, I am not sure how often people cancel.  As for when you do it, to me it really does not matter.  It will be magical for your little princess if it is the first day or the last day.  She will love it!


----------



## jenseib

There are not 5 packages. There are 3 different price ranges, and then 3 different styles. The Diva being one of them.  And none are cheap.  LOL!


----------



## TMcDwyer

jenseib said:


> And none are cheap.  LOL!



Very true...but so worth it!!!


----------



## mom2samjamaam

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Oh my days!!
> 
> My daughter is bi-racial and will rock any Princess dress she has, we have never ever had any comments like the ones you think you might experience.
> 
> I do admit someone who i thought was my friend asked me why i was letting DD wear a Alice seeing as Alice is white and my DD isn't. Lets just say we are not friends anymore.
> 
> Don't worry about what other people and go have fun with your daughter.


My Daughter is AA and she was dressed as Sleeping beauty in the park for 2 days. Everyone kept telling her that she was such a cute princess. We went to the park in March and there were a lot of caucasian princess Tiana's. No one cared they were adorable. If your daughter wants to be princess Tiana she will not be the only non AA Tiana. Don't worry have fun and enjoy your trip


----------



## mom2samjamaam

mollybug2 said:


> This might be in the thread already... but are there any differences in going to BBB at DTD vs. MK? We plan to do the princess meal in Norway at Epcot and ideally will have my daughter do her BBB visit before this so she is all spiffed up for the special meal. She has never been to DW before, and we hope to do Epcot on our first day in the parks. I am thinking it would be almost cruel to take her to the castle and then pull her out of MK to go to Epcot! heehee. But if the BBB at the castle is better in any way I will consider it or make her BBB day on a MK day. (I am just thinking it would be tough to convince her to go on stuff like Splash Mountain with her all prettied up!) THANKS!


We have never done BBB in MK. We have only done it in DTD. For our trip My 5 year old daughter went to the DTD BBB at 7:00pm the night before we had our princess breakfast at Epcot. Her hair just needed a little gel that morning  the bun was fine. I just put on the makeup, a new face jewel in the morning and she was perfect. It worked out great for us. I hope this helps


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Are there new costumes out ? 
We are going again in August and didn't know if there were new Deluxe ones or if they have strayed away from the big foo foo ones and they just sell the cheaper costumes now.
We were at DTD a few weekends ago and didn't even pass through the "princess" section in fear of finding something else to bring home.


----------



## jenseib

I have read new ones will be coming in this summer. Not sure when they will start to arrive


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Cool...THANKS


----------



## caravarela

I booked BBB for my little one today   So excited!  We're going 12/2 before CRT dinner and MVMCP!!

Question- I was asked twice if she is celebrating anything.  It is her bday trip, so I told them that.  Just curious- what does it matter at BBB?  I know some restaurants will give a cupcake or something.  Does BBB say/do anything special for bday girls?  Just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie'sMom

mom2samjamaam said:


> My Daughter is AA and she was dressed as Sleeping beauty in the park for 2 days. Everyone kept telling her that she was such a cute princess. We went to the park in March and there were a lot of caucasian princess Tiana's. No one cared they were adorable. If your daughter wants to be princess Tiana she will not be the only non AA Tiana. Don't worry have fun and enjoy your trip



My DD is white, but loves Tiana.  One day she was wearing her Tiana dress and asked me to put her hair up in a bun like Tiana.  I did (well, to the best of my abilities which isn't saying much ) and when she looked at herself in the mirror, her face lit up and she said to me "I look just like Tiana."  To which I answered, "yes, you do."  

We are going in August and I have a BBB appointment booked at the Castle for 1:00pm, then dinner at 1900 Park Fare at 4:30.  My plan is to arrive at the MK that morning at RD for EMH, get as much done as we can before the appointment, then leave to head back to the Poly to rest and stay out of the heat before dinner.  I'm worried DD will be sweating so much the makeup will just slide right off her face!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

caravarela said:


> I booked BBB for my little one today   So excited!  We're going 12/2 before CRT dinner and MVMCP!!
> 
> Question- I was asked twice if she is celebrating anything.  It is her bday trip, so I told them that.  Just curious- what does it matter at BBB?  I know some restaurants will give a cupcake or something.  Does BBB say/do anything special for bday girls?  Just curious.
> 
> Thanks!



Last year we did it on DD's 5th birthday in the castle and she got a special sash.It says Birthday Princess on it instead of the BBB one that everybody else had on.She was very pleased with it.


----------



## caravarela

erinlees_mommie said:


> Last year we did it on DD's 5th birthday in the castle and she got a special sash.It says Birthday Princess on it instead of the BBB one that everybody else had on.She was very pleased with it.



Cool, thanks!  She will love that if she gets it!


----------



## thejman

Does anybody know what size the shoes goes up to?  Thanks.


----------



## djgeffers1

Do I need a credit card to make a reservation for BBB ?


----------



## Naisy68

This will be our 6th trip with our DD who will be 9 this summer. We have done BBB the last three trips. My DH says not this year as it's always the same old, same old. However, I really believe that my DD and I will see all the beautiful little princesses and be green with envy. I understand where he's coming from and I do respect his wishes on this but I'm wondering how many out there do BBB every single time and if you don't, what do you tell your kids when they see everyone else all decked out?


----------



## serene56

djgeffers1 said:


> Do I need a credit card to make a reservation for BBB ?





yep, i did.   CC is for a hold only and will be charged 20.00 for a no show.


----------



## hstrickland

Got back from WDW a little over a week ago...did BBB....WOW! DD4 loved it!!!!! I was super impressed with the entire experience...in fact, DH and I were so impressed that we devoted an entire page in our trip report for BBB. Well worth the money!!!!


----------



## dpknoll

They will give her a birthday princess sash instead of the regular one...hope she enjoys her birthday makeover!


----------



## DiRTyBuNNy

I haven't had the chance to go through all 110 pages but what would a Snow White dress dress (like those offered as part of the BBB) cost if purchased separately?

--DB


----------



## jenseib

djgeffers1 said:


> Do I need a credit card to make a reservation for BBB ?



Yes, jsut to hold it. Yo ucan pay differently. In fact I don't think they have access to the nu7mber unless you are a no show




DiRTyBuNNy said:


> I haven't had the chance to go through all 110 pages but what would a Snow White dress dress (like those offered as part of the BBB) cost if purchased separately?
> 
> --DB



Last I knew the dresses all cost $65.


----------



## serene56

$65.00 is not that expensive-- i thought they would cost more directly at the BBB.

I got a delux cinderella  dress from ebay for 25.00


----------



## miprender

Naisy68 said:


> This will be our 6th trip with our DD who will be 9 this summer. We have done BBB the last three trips. My DH says not this year as it's always the same old, same old. However, I really believe that my DD and I will see all the beautiful little princesses and be green with envy. I understand where he's coming from and I do respect his wishes on this but I'm wondering how many out there do BBB every single time and if you don't, what do you tell your kids when they see everyone else all decked out?



Does she have a Bday coming up? DD6 wanted to do this so we told her it was an early bday gift for her. Or maybe she can earn some money doing chores to cover it and explain to her that if she really wants it she will have to earn it. Because I know that DHs just don't get it.


----------



## CooperPrincesses

I just bookd my daughters birthday appt at BBB.  I am so excited for her, she already has her dress and a birthday princess crown so we are getting away with the least expensive package, but I think she will love all the attention she gets all day.  Can't wait I think we have the 1st appt of the morning at 8:05am, so we get to go into the park before it opens. Yay!!


----------



## serene56

Do all the packages come with that little crown already?  or is that a seperate purchase


----------



## bigyanks

they come with a small crown that holds the hair up.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

serene56 said:


> Do all the packages come with that little crown already?  or is that a seperate purchase



I believe one of the hairstyles (classic princess?) comes with the little crown.  One of the others comes with a hair extension.


----------



## TMcDwyer

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I believe one of the hairstyles (classic princess?) comes with the little crown.  One of the others comes with a hair extension.



Yes.  Only the classic princess comes with the little rhinestone crown.  We did the diva and it came with Mickey bobbypins, but we were able to add on the crown.


----------



## jenseib

serene56 said:


> Do all the packages come with that little crown already?  or is that a seperate purchase



No, as already answered, it is only with the one style, but you can add that tiara or any crown on the package. We added the Belle crown last year.


I think I have seen the new Cinderella dress.   Mrs B was selling new Cinderella dresses last week on ebay. If that is the new one...WOW! I love them much better than the past few. I will eventually order one for DD. I did order the Tiana dress, and it should arrive any day now. Can't wait, but I am saving it for DD's b-day in Dec.


----------



## twogirlsandthatsit

jenseib said:


> No, as already answered, it is only with the one style, but you can add that tiara or any crown on the package. We added the Belle crown last year.
> 
> 
> I think I have seen the new Cinderella dress.   Mrs B was selling new Cinderella dresses last week on ebay. If that is the new one...WOW! I love them much better than the past few. I will eventually order one for DD. I did order the Tiana dress, and it should arrive any day now. Can't wait, but I am saving it for DD's b-day in Dec.



I would love to see the new Cinderella dress?  Can you send me a link?  Or this infamous Mrs. B's ebay name?  (I have seen her mentioned here multiple times, but have NO idea who she is!  )


----------



## Darling16

My girls have their appointment at the BBB in seven days....they are so excited.  My oldest daughter has alopecia universalis...thats right no hair at all.  Should be interesting, but I'm sure the fairy godmothers will treat her just the same.  Bought her a black princess  wig off ebay and we are good to go!  I'll have to post pictures when we get back....


----------



## minniesmama

My DD has short (about nose-length) hair.It's definitely not long enough for a bun. Can anyone give me an idea of what they will do with it at BBB?


----------



## ivo004

Do any of you have pics of the tinkerbell costume offer at the BBB my dd wants this one this time.  Is this one going to be change too ?


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

DD4 had her BBB appt in DTD today. She LOVED it. She chose to be Sleeping Beauty and selected the Fairytale Princess hair style. She looked adorable. The photopass people took lots if pictures... I'm getting the CD and can't wait to check them all out. DD really loved being a part of the little princess parade through DTD too. Fun, Fun!!


----------



## jenseib

twogirlsandthatsit said:


> I would love to see the new Cinderella dress?  Can you send me a link?  Or this infamous Mrs. B's ebay name?  (I have seen her mentioned here multiple times, but have NO idea who she is!  )



Her ebay mane is wantsnneeds4u. She doesn't have any listed right now. I haven't seen any listed this week. She kind of goes in spurts listing stuff.


----------



## thejman

Can anyone tell me what size the shoes go up to at BBB?  My daughter is 9 and would like to go to BBB, but she has large feet for her age.  I was wondering if they will have shoes to fit her.  Thanks


----------



## ivo004

Have you seen any pics of the new dresses ??? I saw that Mrs. B had some up like Aurora's and Ariel but I don't know if these are the new ones.  Hope to see some pics soon.  My dd wants to be tinkerbell and I was waiting to see if the new ones came out.


----------



## sydneysmom

twogirlsandthatsit said:


> I would love to see the new Cinderella dress?  Can you send me a link?  Or this infamous Mrs. B's ebay name?  (I have seen her mentioned here multiple times, but have NO idea who she is!  )



I'm sending you a PM w/ her email address....she's a WONDERFUL woman.  She didn't have the size I needed on Ebay, so I emailed her and she got one for me.   I actually bought both the Tiana dress and Belle and I can't begin to tell you how GORGEOUS these dresses are.   They are seriously well made and detailed.  (and still w/ tags from Disney)


----------



## amtag

sydneysmom said:


> I'm sending you a PM w/ her email address....she's a WONDERFUL woman.  She didn't have the size I needed on Ebay, so I emailed her and she got one for me.   I actually bought both the Tiana dress and Belle and I can't begin to tell you how GORGEOUS these dresses are.   They are seriously well made and detailed.  (and still w/ tags from Disney)




does she have an Ariel dress?  Can you give me her EBay name so I can look on there? Thanks so much!


----------



## sydneysmom

amtag said:


> does she have an Ariel dress?  Can you give me her EBay name so I can look on there? Thanks so much!



I'm PM'ing you now....


----------



## jenseib

sydneysmom said:


> I'm sending you a PM w/ her email address....she's a WONDERFUL woman.  She didn't have the size I needed on Ebay, so I emailed her and she got one for me.   I actually bought both the Tiana dress and Belle and I can't begin to tell you how GORGEOUS these dresses are.   They are seriously well made and detailed.  (and still w/ tags from Disney)



How long did it take to come  Last yeqar the dress I order was here in days. I'm over a week now with the most recent one.


----------



## sydneysmom

jenseib said:


> How long did it take to come  Last yeqar the dress I order was here in days. I'm over a week now with the most recent one.



I want to think it was like 2 weeks.   I ordered them on 5/26 and I think I got them on 6/5.  ( so a little less than 2 weeks).   They were sent by USPS, so I think the Post office was just VERY slow.


----------



## eecteacher82

sydneysmom said:


> I'm PM'ing you now....



Can you please PM her name as well? Thanks!


----------



## sydneysmom

eecteacher82 said:


> Can you please PM her name as well? Thanks!



sure thing, I'm sending it now


----------



## amtag

sydneysmom said:


> I'm PM'ing you now....



THANK YOU


----------



## Missus Toad

sydneysmom said:


> I'm PM'ing you now....



Could you PM me too?


----------



## Honeystar120608

Any new pictures from BBB? Would love to see some photos of the new dresses.


----------



## sydneysmom

Missus Toad said:


> Could you PM me too?



sure thing.... I'm sending it now


----------



## queenmichelle

So my DD is 17 and wants to do BBB. Is she way too old, do they have an age limit? This is her last trip as a kid and she wants to do all the kid things this time. She is jealous that they didn't have this when she was little!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

I have heard of adults going to BBB.  The only thing I think she can't do, and I could be wrong, is the dress part.


----------



## TMcDwyer

queenmichelle said:


> So my DD is 17 and wants to do BBB. Is she way too old, do they have an age limit? This is her last trip as a kid and she wants to do all the kid things this time. She is jealous that they didn't have this when she was little!



Nope!  There were two sisters there celebrating their 18th Birthday when we took Lily.  I am jealous that they did not have it when I was little too!


----------



## queenmichelle

Thanks guys, glad to know she's not the only one!


----------



## debbiebee

sydneysmom said:


> I'm sending you a PM w/ her email address....she's a WONDERFUL woman.  She didn't have the size I needed on Ebay, so I emailed her and she got one for me.   I actually bought both the Tiana dress and Belle and I can't begin to tell you how GORGEOUS these dresses are.   They are seriously well made and detailed.  (and still w/ tags from Disney)



Hi sydneysmom - is there a new Belle dress?  Ordered one a few months agoi from MrsB for our trip in Aug so just wondering if there is a different one out now?  thanks xx


----------



## cheyandrew7

My daughter will be 5 when we go to disney i really want to do the BBB for her for her birthday well the thing is she is in a 7-8 now do you think that she will be ok with the dress down there or should i have to get her own and she is in a 13 sizes shoes so i'm pretty sure that i would have to get the shoes some how


----------



## sydneysmom

debbiebee said:


> Hi sydneysmom - is there a new Belle dress?  Ordered one a few months agoi from MrsB for our trip in Aug so just wondering if there is a different one out now?  thanks xx



I honestly don't know if there's a new one out.... the one that I got is the same one if you go to the first page of this thread.  (where all the pics are)
it's probably the same one that you have also.   ( it's SO beautiful in person!!!)


----------



## disneymom1980

Can someone tell me how far in advance you can book the BBB?  I found on allears that it's 90 days, but I thought you could book it further out than that.  TIA!


----------



## mom2rtk

disneymom1980 said:


> Can someone tell me how far in advance you can book the BBB?  I found on allears that it's 90 days, but I thought you could book it further out than that.  TIA!



180 days. I just booked for our December trip!


----------



## disneymom1980

mom2rtk said:


> 180 days. I just booked for our December trip!



Thanks.........that's what I thought!  I better get a day picked!  Is it exactly 180 days out or 180+10?


----------



## tinkerbell2602

OMG! That dress is sooo cute. I Love it!!!


----------



## MommyTaraLee

disneymom1980 said:


> Thanks.........that's what I thought!  I better get a day picked!  Is it exactly 180 days out or 180+10?



We did 180 +10.


----------



## disneymom1980

MommyTaraLee said:


> We did 180 +10.



Thanks........I'll call and find out.

Updated to add that the appointments are made   Thanks everyone!


----------



## debbiebee

sydneysmom said:


> I honestly don't know if there's a new one out.... the one that I got is the same one if you go to the first page of this thread.  (where all the pics are)
> it's probably the same one that you have also.   ( it's SO beautiful in person!!!)



thanks hun - yes - same one as i have - sooooo gorgeous xx


----------



## serene56

cheyandrew7 said:


> My daughter will be 5 when we go to disney i really want to do the BBB for her for her birthday well the thing is she is in a 7-8 now do you think that she will be ok with the dress down there or should i have to get her own and she is in a 13 sizes shoes so i'm pretty sure that i would have to get the shoes some how




my grand daughter will be 5 in december.  She weights 52 and is 44 inches tall.  the disney size 7-8 is still just a tad big for her with the cinderella delux and the belle delux-   dresses.
the Ariel mermaid dress is too small.  

We are not doing shoes as I want her as comfortable as possible.  I did manage to find clear jellies.    (from reading the boards-- those dresses cost a lot of money where you can get it while home for a fraction of the costs


----------



## BabyCrazyKCmommy

SydneysMom,

Would you please PM me as well with the name of Ms B.  I am going in Sept and have enough for my 3 yr old but my 6 yr old needs some that actually fit her too, we have an appt on Labor day with CRT at 5:50 and cant wait, we have never done BBB before so it will be special for the girls


----------



## sydneysmom

BabyCrazyKCmommy said:


> SydneysMom,
> 
> Would you please PM me as well with the name of Ms B.  I am going in Sept and have enough for my 3 yr old but my 6 yr old needs some that actually fit her too, we have an appt on Labor day with CRT at 5:50 and cant wait, we have never done BBB before so it will be special for the girls



sending you a PM


----------



## CooperPrincesses

SydneysMom,

Would you please PM me as well with the name of Ms B.  I am going in Sept and have enough for my 3 yr old but my 6 yr old needs some that actually fit her too, we have an appt on Labor day with CRT at 5:50 and cant wait, we have never done BBB before so it will be special for the girls[/QUOTE]

Could I please also get the info for the famous Ms. B.  We're going in October for my DD's 4th birthday and I would love for her to have an amazing expereince.  We have a couple of Princess Dresses, but she wants to be Cinderella this time and of course we don't have that one. 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jenseib

I was looking at Mrs B's ebay listing this morning. She has a new Belle dress on there that I have never seen beofre...and if it's the new park dress...it's UGLY!  She had an Ariel mermaid costume listed too, but i think thats the same one still.


----------



## jenseib

jenseib said:


> Her ebay mane is wantsnneeds4u. She doesn't have any listed right now. I haven't seen any listed this week. She kind of goes in spurts listing stuff.



This is Mr's B's ebay name


----------



## sydneysmom

CooperPrincesses said:


> SydneysMom,
> 
> Would you please PM me as well with the name of Ms B.  I am going in Sept and have enough for my 3 yr old but my 6 yr old needs some that actually fit her too, we have an appt on Labor day with CRT at 5:50 and cant wait, we have never done BBB before so it will be special for the girls



Could I please also get the info for the famous Ms. B.  We're going in October for my DD's 4th birthday and I would love for her to have an amazing expereince.  We have a couple of Princess Dresses, but she wants to be Cinderella this time and of course we don't have that one. 

Thanks so much!!![/QUOTE]

sure thing....sending you a PM


----------



## Tinker_Tam

jenseib said:


> I was looking at Mrs B's ebay listing this morning. She has a new Belle dress on there that I have never seen beofre...and if it's the new park dress...it's UGLY!  She had an Ariel mermaid costume listed too, but i think thats the same one still.



I think this is the dress that I saw at the Disney store.  I was really not impressed with it!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Does anyone know if the new ones are full length or like a tea length?  I like the longer dresses, but this doesn't seem to be the trend lately.


----------



## CooperPrincesses

I know that the new dresses in the stores are tea length, my daughter was not impressed by this at all.  I am hoping that the ones at Disney are full length, especially as we head into the Fall.  Not that its cool in florida in the Fall, but hopfully thier a bit longer.


----------



## serene56

I have been contemplating getting our full length dresses cut.   The girl is just not gracefull and is always tripping on it- especially when sitting down and trying toget up with it.


----------



## Brit_Jude

I have two young ladies who are getting the Castle pacakge - can someone guide me on approxiamately how long they will be at their appointment.  Just for planning purposes.  Their appointments are at 10am in the DTD location. 

Thank you!


----------



## mom2rtk

Brit_Jude said:


> I have two young ladies who are getting the Castle pacakge - can someone guide me on approxiamately how long they will be at their appointment.  Just for planning purposes.  Their appointments are at 10am in the DTD location.
> 
> Thank you!



It depends on 1) whether they are running on time and 2) whether they will seat both girls together at the same time. My experience with this is that if you want them side by side, getting seated can take a bit. 

If you walk in and they are seated immediately, it takes about 30 to 45 minutes. But I wouldn't count on it. They really run behind sometimes.


----------



## jenseib

Allow for 45 minutes once they get seated. They are not always seated ontime either. Some can run as much as an hour late. But I think at that time you should be close to ontime.


----------



## Brit_Jude

jenseib said:


> Allow for 45 minutes once they get seated. They are not always seated ontime either. Some can run as much as an hour late. But I think at that time you should be close to ontime.





mom2rtk said:


> It depends on 1) whether they are running on time and 2) whether they will seat both girls together at the same time. My experience with this is that if you want them side by side, getting seated can take a bit.
> 
> If you walk in and they are seated immediately, it takes about 30 to 45 minutes. But I wouldn't count on it. They really run behind sometimes.



Thank you!  I might call and see if I can get them the first appointments at 0930 in the hope of limiting the potential of having them hanging around.


----------



## mom2rtk

Brit_Jude said:


> Thank you!  I might call and see if I can get them the first appointments at 0930 in the hope of limiting the potential of having them hanging around.



If you do get moved to the first appt, still be there early to be sure there's no problem getting them seated side by side. It will make it easier for you to take pictures of both. Of course, if you made the appt for 2, maybe they will be planning for it. My daughter and her friend went together and it took a bit to get the side by side chairs, but now that I think about it, her mom and I each made our own appts.


----------



## Jasminerk13

Hi everyone!
I am surprising DD with a BBB appointment during our next trip.
She will be 4.5 years old when we are there.  So I have a few questions for those that are experienced.

Should I buy the costume and shoes and surprise DD with that before the appointment?  Or should I let her pick it out when we are there?  What do you think is better?  If I should buy it before, can someone PM Mrs. B's info?

DD doesn't really have a 'favorite' princess.  She pretty much loves them all.  haha!  If I surprise her, I think I would pick either Cinderella or Tinkerbell... I think... hehe.


----------



## jenseib

Jasminerk13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am surprising DD with a BBB appointment during our next trip.
> She will be 4.5 years old when we are there.  So I have a few questions for those that are experienced.
> 
> Should I buy the costume and shoes and surprise DD with that before the appointment?  Or should I let her pick it out when we are there?  What do you think is better?  If I should buy it before, can someone PM Mrs. B's info?
> 
> DD doesn't really have a 'favorite' princess.  She pretty much loves them all.  haha!  If I surprise her, I think I would pick either Cinderella or Tinkerbell... I think... hehe.



I'll tell you what I did, and my DD loved it.
I had read in a TR before going about an Aunt that had given her neice Princess mail on the trip. Every morning the little girl woke up to a new letter from a Princess.
So I took it a step further.
On the day we left, I had a present with a letter from Nemo sitting on our counter. The letter said to open the gift at the airport. (it was a Nemo game for her leapster) She was mazed and wondered how Nemo got to our house.
the next day was out BBB day. So after she went to sleep I laid out a dress and shoes I had found at the Disney store and just loved. (it's the red Belle dress in my signature) I had a note made up with it that said it was for BBB and it was from her Fairy Godmother. Again she was extremely excited about it. And to this day believes that is who gave it to her.  I did this everymorning with other gifts. Most of the others were small, like a package of princess underwear, and pens and dollar store type stuff, and each day I had a note with it from a different character or set of characters.
DD knew she was going to BBB before the trip, but we never really discussed which dress. I just borught abunch of dresses ,with her kind of thinking we would decide that day.


----------



## kkacz99

If we have a 8:30 at MK think we will be out around 9:00-9:15?..do you think they schedue someone closer to 8 and we will have to wait? OR could it be the first appointment for that stylist? I thought the first times werent until shortly after 8:00


----------



## mom2rtk

kkacz99 said:


> If we have a 8:30 at MK think we will be out around 9:00-9:15?..do you think they schedue someone closer to 8 and we will have to wait? OR could it be the first appointment for that stylist? I thought the first times werent until shortly after 8:00



First appt of the day is 8:05. We always do that time to avoid waiting for someone ahead of us to finish.  And if they were 15 to 20 minutes late getting seated, it only backs you up more.


----------



## CooperPrincesses

I called an booked the 8:05 appt for the castle.  I figured that would get us in and out fastest, plus an early entry into the park to see Cinderella's Castle before all the people file in.   Our appt is on my DD's birthday so I want her to get Princess treatment all day long. She is going to love it.

Plus I told my daughter it was a special morning just for us, so she is very excited.


----------



## mom2rtk

CooperPrincesses said:


> I called an booked the 8:05 appt for the castle.  I figured that would get us in and out fastest, plus an early entry into the park to see Cinderella's Castle before all the people file in.   Our appt is on my DD's birthday so I want her to get Princess treatment all day long. She is going to love it.
> 
> Plus I told my daughter it was a special morning just for us, so she is very excited.



That was a smart move. Be sure to get her photo in front of the castle before going in, then come back out when she's done. There is also a photo studio in a shop right behind the castle now. You can have those photos added to your photopass. It will be a magical day!


----------



## BabyCrazyKCmommy

Okay I have a question now, for those children who have shorter hair, how does it turn out, my oldest is not going to be a problem by my 3 year old has a shoulder lengeth angle cut and am worried that they will not be able to do anything with it, should we try to grow it out a bit before our trip in Sept or go ahead and cut it again as she really needs a hair cut now but have been waiting to see if I need it longer.  Sorry for the rambling but just had that thought.


----------



## TMcDwyer

BabyCrazyKCmommy said:


> Okay I have a question now, for those children who have shorter hair, how does it turn out, my oldest is not going to be a problem by my 3 year old has a shoulder lengeth angle cut and am worried that they will not be able to do anything with it, should we try to grow it out a bit before our trip in Sept or go ahead and cut it again as she really needs a hair cut now but have been waiting to see if I need it longer.  Sorry for the rambling but just had that thought.



Lily's hair is a chin length bob and it worked out just fine for her.  Trust me...the hair spray they use will hold it in place!


----------



## martinolichfamily

I have a BBB appt for my DD and DS for the first time!

FOr those that have done BBB before....did you tip the FGM?? 

If so...how much???  Hope this is in the right place!  Thanks!  We leave Thursday!!


----------



## jenseib

martinolichfamily said:


> I have a BBB appt for my DD and DS for the first time!
> 
> FOr those that have done BBB before....did you tip the FGM??
> 
> If so...how much???  Hope this is in the right place!  Thanks!  We leave Thursday!!



Yes you can tip, it's totally up to you. The traditional hair salon tipping is 15-20% (like a restaurant) of the service. So if you get the big package, not all of that has to be tipped on, just the service portion, not any accessories


----------



## martinolichfamily

jenseib said:


> Yes you can tip, it's totally up to you. The traditional hair salon tipping is 15-20% (like a restaurant) of the service. So if you get the big package, not all of that has to be tipped on, just the service portion, not any accessories


Great!  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

There is a new Sleeping beauty dress aswell as a Belle one, IMO they are disgusting.  Mrs B had them listed a few weeks back and I was talking to her via email and she said she didnt have any of the old Sleeping beauty dresses left.


----------



## nessaellen

SydneysMom would you please also PM me the link to Mrs B's shop   Thank you so much!


----------



## Harmonysmomma

I am so excited for my daughter's Tiana dress this year! The lady does FANTASTIC WORK, we use her every year! Look at perfect this dress is!


----------



## jaurban

I thought I heard that the Magic Kingdom photo shoot is now next to the shop at the Castle instead of Exposition Hall.  Is that the case?


----------



## kifuller4

Harmonysmomma... that dress is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I had some some sundresses made for my girls... but WOW!  is all I have to say about that dress.


----------



## TMcDwyer

Harmonysmomma said:


> I am so excited for my daughter's Tiana dress this year! The lady does FANTASTIC WORK, we use her every year! Look at perfect this dress is!



That is amazing?  Where did you get it???


----------



## Mitsypris

TMcDwyer said:


> That is amazing?  Where did you get it???



Very pretty dress


----------



## Mitsypris

Im taking my girls to the BBB on our vacation and we are so excited and hoping it will be a great experience!!!!


----------



## Mitsypris

Very pretty dress


----------



## mamaprincess

Harmonysmomma said:


> I am so excited for my daughter's Tiana dress this year! The lady does FANTASTIC WORK, we use her every year! Look at perfect this dress is!



That dress is exquisite!  Who is this lady?


----------



## miprender

Harmony's mom.... beautiful dress. Your DD must be so excited.


----------



## serene56

Harmonysmomma said:


> I am so excited for my daughter's Tiana dress this year! The lady does FANTASTIC WORK, we use her every year! Look at perfect this dress is!
> 
> 
> Beautiful-   I'd like to know too where you got that


----------



## serene56

jaurban said:


> I thought I heard that the Magic Kingdom photo shoot is now next to the shop at the Castle instead of Exposition Hall.  Is that the case?




saw photos and thought it looked to be in the area where tinks treasures used to be.


----------



## Tinkermom76

could someone please message me Mrs. B's info... My daughter wants an Ariel Gown for our Dec trip and I am having trouble finding one

TIA


----------



## amtag

That Tiana dress is AMAZING!! So pretty!


----------



## sydneysmom

nessaellen said:


> SydneysMom would you please also PM me the link to Mrs B's shop   Thank you so much!



just PM'ed you !!


----------



## sydneysmom

Tinkermom76 said:


> could someone please message me Mrs. B's info... My daughter wants an Ariel Gown for our Dec trip and I am having trouble finding one
> 
> TIA



just PM'ed you the info....


----------



## Tinker_Tam

That Tiana dress is amazing!! WOW! Someone has a lot of talent!


----------



## lnh'smom

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> There is a new Sleeping beauty dress aswell as a Belle one, IMO they are disgusting.  Mrs B had them listed a few weeks back and I was talking to her via email and she said she didnt have any of the old Sleeping beauty dresses left.



Where did you see these dresses? I want to see them now that you say that!  DD is planning to be belle this time and now I'm scared!


----------



## Harmonysmomma

Thanks ladies. I will ask the lady if she would be open to making a lot of dresses. lol. I am not sure if she has the time. (She makes a lot of her kids special holiday outfits, bday outfits, etc) and for Halloween she does a LOT of orders. I will post back if she is interested.

and Yes, my daughter is thrilled with the dress. Harmony looks a lot like Tiana, it is perfect!!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

lnh'smom said:


> Where did you see these dresses? I want to see them now that you say that!  DD is planning to be belle this time and now I'm scared!



Mrs B had them listed a while back on her Ebay, I refrained from buying when I saw them.


----------



## merlinspride

Would someone please send me Mrs B's info also.  I would love to surprise my daughter with a new dress!! Thanks


----------



## merlinspride

Hi all..I have a question onthe sizing of costumes at Disney.  My daughter (4) wears a 5T now.  Should I go with a XS 4/5 or a Small, which I suppose is a 6 /6x?  Do the costumes run big, small, pretty true to size?  We arent going until September and while I dont want it falling off of her big, I certainly dont want it too small in the Florida heat...any opinions?

THanks in advance!


----------



## serene56

merlinspride said:


> Hi all..I have a question onthe sizing of costumes at Disney.  My daughter (4) wears a 5T now.  Should I go with a XS 4/5 or a Small, which I suppose is a 6 /6x?  Do the costumes run big, small, pretty true to size?  We arent going until September and while I dont want it falling off of her big, I certainly dont want it too small in the Florida heat...any opinions?
> 
> THanks in advance!



Disney clothes run small.   GD wears a 7/8   so we ordered the 10/12 tee shirts for her for disney-   theyjust fit.
if she is wearing a 5 now--  how much bigger do you think a 7/8 will be?

Her disney princess gowns are a 10 too.  (she is 4 1/2-   44 inches--   52 pounds


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

merlinspride said:


> Hi all..I have a question onthe sizing of costumes at Disney.  My daughter (4) wears a 5T now.  Should I go with a XS 4/5 or a Small, which I suppose is a 6 /6x?  Do the costumes run big, small, pretty true to size?  We arent going until September and while I dont want it falling off of her big, I certainly dont want it too small in the Florida heat...any opinions?
> 
> THanks in advance!



If you're getting the dresses at BBB, then don't worry so much: they'll let DD try the dress on, and if it's the wrong size, they'll exchange it.


----------



## lnh'smom

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Mrs B had them listed a while back on her Ebay, I refrained from buying when I saw them.



Sorry I just read your previous post again! Next time I will try to read a little better since you said "Mrs B had them listed"


----------



## nessaellen

sydneysmom said:


> just PM'ed you !!



Thanks so much!  I just typed you back a big ole response and didn't realize I couldn't send pm's yet


----------



## LovesHerTaurus

I read on here that costumes are usually available up to size 14. But they run small!

My princess wears around a size 12. I wanted to let her have the experience of picking a costume out, but am I running the risk of her not getting a costume??

Also, why is there a price range if it is a package? Are some costumes more expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

lnh'smom said:


> Sorry I just read your previous post again! Next time I will try to read a little better since you said "Mrs B had them listed"



But Mrs. B sells the Disney park dresses. I saw 3 new ones. I love the Cinderella, the Aurora was ok, not really much different in my opinion, but the Belle was hideous!


----------



## jenseib

LovesHerTaurus said:


> I read on here that costumes are usually available up to size 14. But they run small!
> 
> My princess wears around a size 12. I wanted to let her have the experience of picking a costume out, but am I running the risk of her not getting a costume??
> 
> Also, why is there a price range if it is a package? Are some costumes more expensive?
> 
> Thanks!



I persoanlly would get a dress beforehand to be safe.
The price range is because there are different assessories to get wit hthe dresses, so depending on what you pick out. The dresses are all the same prices.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

merlinspride said:


> Would someone please send me Mrs B's info also.  I would love to surprise my daughter with a new dress!! Thanks



I would appreciate if someone could PM me Mrs B's info too.  Thanks!!


----------



## caravarela

Not too long ago, I ordered DD a Belle dress from Mrs. B.  Very soon after, I started seeing comments here about how everyone dislikes the new Belle dress.  I was secretly hoping and praying I didn't get the one everyone says is awful.  

Today I was in the Disney Store and saw the new one.  UGH is all I can say.  So happy I ordered right when I did, because I guess I got the "old" one and it's beautiful   NOT a big fan of the huge pink flowers on the "new" one!


----------



## jenseib

caravarela said:


> Not too long ago, I ordered DD a Belle dress from Mrs. B.  Very soon after, I started seeing comments here about how everyone dislikes the new Belle dress.  I was secretly hoping and praying I didn't get the one everyone says is awful.
> 
> Today I was in the Disney Store and saw the new one.  UGH is all I can say.  So happy I ordered right when I did, because I guess I got the "old" one and it's beautiful   NOT a big fan of the huge pink flowers on the "new" one!



I don't think the new one is in the store though. At least the new park one.


----------



## mom2rtk

I did see the new stuff at Disneystore.com though. Not a pretty one in the batch. And what's with them not selling 2/3 shoes any more? This was going to be our last year to fit their shoes, and now they took that away.


----------



## grumpy14

Can someone please PM Mrs. B's info.  Thanks!!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

I would like Ms B's info too...THANKS


----------



## jenseib

Mrs B's email name is wantsnneeds4u
Just search for it. She had asked a year ago that new people no longer email her for dresses.


----------



## erinlees_mommie

jenseib said:


> Mrs B's email name is wantsnneeds4u
> Just search for it. She had asked a year ago that new people no longer email her for dresses.



So she isn't selling costumes on there anymore?
No biggie...I was looking for a specific Snow White and thought it was a new one  But it's an old one ... but found what I was looking for from someone else ...


----------



## manfred4247

Hi,
New here.  Planning a September 2011 trip.  Does anybody know if the BBB does a "cool dude" version for a girl.  My daughter will be just barely 3 and will not care about a fancy hairstyle.  I was hoping to get my son and her a cheaper experience.  She does have very curly hair.

Thanks
mandy


----------



## lumpy08

Has anyone been to the parks lately that has seen the Belle dress?  I have seen the new one at the Disneystore and wasn't impressed.


----------



## serene56

manfred4247 said:


> Hi,
> New here.  Planning a September 2011 trip.  Does anybody know if the BBB does a "cool dude" version for a girl.  My daughter will be just barely 3 and will not care about a fancy hairstyle.  I was hoping to get my son and her a cheaper experience.  She does have very curly hair.
> 
> Thanks
> mandy




a child needs to be 3 to reserve at BBB.  (although I dont think they ask for proof)

if looking for something cheaper-- I would try the barber shop for something like this.   You could probably get both kids done for less then one price at BBB.
Cheapest package is 49.00


----------



## lnh'smom

lumpy08 said:


> Has anyone been to the parks lately that has seen the Belle dress?  I have seen the new one at the Disneystore and wasn't impressed.



I would like to see this as well. DD says next trip she is gonna pick Belle. (She has no idea about our upcoming trip!) If I don't like the dress, I would love to try to start steering her in another direction.


----------



## jenseib

erinlees_mommie said:


> So she isn't selling costumes on there anymore?
> No biggie...I was looking for a specific Snow White and thought it was a new one  But it's an old one ... but found what I was looking for from someone else ...



She is still selling costumes, but some one that knows her posted last year that she didn't want new customers emailing her directly asking for a certain dress. I don't know if it is stil ltrue or not. But she was getting alot of emails and people then would not end up buying or say they were and never pay.



serene56 said:


> a child needs to be 3 to reserve at BBB.  (although I dont think they ask for proof)
> 
> if looking for something cheaper-- I would try the barber shop for something like this.   You could probably get both kids done for less then one price at BBB.
> Cheapest package is 49.00



The cool dude runs about 10-15 I beleive at BBB.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

jenseib said:


> Mrs B's email name is wantsnneeds4u
> Just search for it. She had asked a year ago that new people no longer email her for dresses.



Thanks!


----------



## lnh'smom

Do they have different dresses at Christmas time? Like when we go in Dec is there a chance we could get Belle's Christmas dress?


----------



## jenseib

lnh'smom said:


> Do they have different dresses at Christmas time? Like when we go in Dec is there a chance we could get Belle's Christmas dress?



In the past they did, but I think I read they no longer are going to carry the red belle dress. I could be wrong though.


----------



## lnh'smom

jenseib said:


> In the past they did, but I think I read they no longer are going to carry the red belle dress. I could be wrong though.



Can I ask where you get your info? You can always answer all the questions!   I tried to search around to see the dresses available and I can't find anything.


----------



## jenseib

lnh'smom said:


> Can I ask where you get your info? You can always answer all the questions!   I tried to search around to see the dresses available and I can't find anything.



Most of it is form Disboards...there are 3 BBB threads, one maxed out and was closed about 2 years ago, and a few other stray ones.  LOL! I have read every page of the 3 main ones though. We have visited twice too. The first time, we actually went and DD was getting over being sick and cried when we got there and we ended up canceling on the spot, but the FGIT were wondrful and told us to come back any time during that day and they would squeeze her in. We were flying out that day, so we couldn't. Of course DD cried when we got home then, because she DIDN'T do it.  LOL!


----------



## mom2rtk

lnh'smom said:


> Do they have different dresses at Christmas time? Like when we go in Dec is there a chance we could get Belle's Christmas dress?



They didn't sell red Belle in the park when we were there in 08. However, the Disney Store HAS had a red Belle gown the last few years. Check with them and at the online site starting in the fall.


----------



## lnh'smom

I guess I will start watching online this fall. Our Disney store just closed in April.  I really don't like the yellow Belle dress that is online right now  . I hope that isn't the one that is at BBB!


----------



## TMcDwyer

mom2rtk said:


> They didn't sell red Belle in the park when we were there in 08. However, the Disney Store HAS had a red Belle gown the last few years. Check with them and at the online site starting in the fall.



Last year they had a gold Belle holiday gown instead of the red one.  I ended up getting it on eBay because I did not like the gold one as much as the red one.


----------



## tlh0726

Does anyone have a pick of the tiana crown that is sold at BBB? 
I purchased a dress from Ebay and now searching for a crown to go with it. 

Thanks
Tina


----------



## tlh0726

ILuvCrush said:


> I did take some Princess Tiana dress pics (and accessories) too
> 
> Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula



This is the crown I am looking for.   
Can anyone advise if this is still available and if there is anyway of purchasing and shipping? 

Tina


----------



## erikawolf2004

TMcDwyer said:


> Last year they had a gold Belle holiday gown instead of the red one.  I ended up getting it on eBay because I did not like the gold one as much as the red one.



The Disney Store did have a very pretty Red Christmas dress last year and I think they have one most years right after Halloween.  I almost bought the one last year at the store, but fell in love with the one Jenseib had on her daughter in her signiture, so I found that one on Ebay...it is Amazing and so worth the extra money.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Can you request a certain FGIT?  If so, when do you do that....at the desk when you check in or do I need to call ahead of time?

My dd's find a lot of the princess dresses itchy around the seams.  Is the Jasmine one itchy?  it looks like it would be.  Is it super see through?  If your daughter has it, does she like to wear it?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Does anyone know if the shoes are available in a size 2/3?  I ordered my DD the Ariel Ball Gown off of ebay (perfect condition) and it came with a pair of sequined shoes that are multicolored.  My DD loves the shoes but they are too small (size 13/1) and I would love to buy them in a larger size when we go.  Also, how much do these type of shoes run cost wise?  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Does anyone know if the shoes are available in a size 2/3?  I ordered my DD the Ariel Ball Gown off of ebay (perfect condition) and it came with a pair of sequined shoes that are multicolored.  My DD loves the shoes but they are too small (size 13/1) and I would love to buy them in a larger size when we go.  Also, how much do these type of shoes run cost wise?  Thanks!



I think someone posted recently that they are no longer going to carry the big sizes. I can't say for sure, but I know I read that at least some weren't being carried, but maybe that was just the Disney store?


----------



## Missus Toad

I apologize if this is answered in the thread, but I didn't get it in my search results.  Does anyone know what sizes the Alice costume comes in?  My 7 y/o, who wears an 8, is interested only in Alice, and I don't want to make the appt. without a dress.  Thanks!!


----------



## jenseib

I don't think that BBB has Alice dresses, but you can get them in the parks. But I think they were limited there too. I know of 2 places I have seen them, the UK in Epcot and WOD. They might be at other stores, but I don't remember seeing them. I got mine on ebay, and it's the official park dress.
Word of warning, I felt it ran small, and not sure if it was just my dress or not, but the head hole had no give. We really struggled to get it over her head. I had heard 2 others say that too.  It's so tight infact that if she is ever to wear it again, I am going to have to have my friend cut it and put some kind of loop button on it. But my DD has grown in heighth so much over the past year, that it might be too short anyways.  LOL!
Another word of warning about the Alice dress is that if it gets wet, it bleeds really badly. My DD wore hers on Kali and she was drenched. She wore white bike shorts under the dress and I had to throw those away, since they turned splotchy blue. The apron got really splothcy blue too. I rinsed it out at the resort trying to save it, and it bled more, so I just applied stain stick and hung it to dry for the rest of the trip. When we got home I washed it with oxy and most of the blue came out of the apron, but if you were too look you can still see it's not perfect anymore.
It's a great dress for comfort though. And nopt as popular, so you don't see as many girls wearing it, so alot of CM's tend to comment on it more.


----------



## Cinderella909

lnh'smom said:


> I guess I will start watching online this fall. Our Disney store just closed in April.  I really don't like the yellow Belle dress that is online right now  . I hope that isn't the one that is at BBB!



Just got back and can tell you the dresses that are sold in BBB are not the same as the ones online.  I didn't like the Belle dress online either, and thought the one sold at BBB was much prettier.  I really liked the Cinderella dress, but my DGD didn't want to wear the same dress as Cinderella, so she picked Belle.

Now someone can correct me, but I thought all the dresses sold in DTD, resorts, gift shops and BBB were the same with the same accessories.


----------



## Missus Toad

jenseib said:


> I don't think that BBB has Alice dresses, but you can get them in the parks. But I think they were limited there too. I know of 2 places I have seen them, the UK in Epcot and WOD. They might be at other stores, but I don't remember seeing them. I got mine on ebay, and it's the official park dress.
> Word of warning, I felt it ran small, and not sure if it was just my dress or not, but the head hole had no give. We really struggled to get it over her head. I had heard 2 others say that too.  It's so tight infact that if she is ever to wear it again, I am going to have to have my friend cut it and put some kind of loop button on it. But my DD has grown in heighth so much over the past year, that it might be too short anyways.  LOL!
> Another word of warning about the Alice dress is that if it gets wet, it bleeds really badly. My DD wore hers on Kali and she was drenched. She wore white bike shorts under the dress and I had to throw those away, since they turned splotchy blue. The apron got really splothcy blue too. I rinsed it out at the resort trying to save it, and it bled more, so I just applied stain stick and hung it to dry for the rest of the trip. When we got home I washed it with oxy and most of the blue came out of the apron, but if you were too look you can still see it's not perfect anymore.
> It's a great dress for comfort though. And nopt as popular, so you don't see as many girls wearing it, so alot of CM's tend to comment on it more.



Yeah, she has a WDW Alice dress, but it no longer fits her.  I do however, remember how small the head hole is with zero give, because the first time we put it on her, the nylon down the back ran.  I have the feeling that they're not going to have her size, because although it was a couple of years ago, I remember struggling to find one in her size then.  They are adorable though.  It's a shame they don't do more sizes and better fits.


----------



## jenseib

Give ebay a look and see if they have any.


----------



## lnh'smom

Cinderella909 said:


> Just got back and can tell you the dresses that are sold in BBB are not the same as the ones online.  I didn't like the Belle dress online either, and thought the one sold at BBB was much prettier.  I really liked the Cinderella dress, but my DGD didn't want to wear the same dress as Cinderella, so she picked Belle.
> 
> Now someone can correct me, but I thought all the dresses sold in DTD, resorts, gift shops and BBB were the same with the same accessories.



Thanks so much! That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## jonesephus

OK, I am trying to catch up on all of these threads, we have a BBB appt for September.  I keep hearing about an elusive Ms B on ebay--- can someone share her ebay name or info???  Thank you!!!!


----------



## maddiesmom0116

jonesephus said:


> OK, I am trying to catch up on all of these threads, we have a BBB appt for September.  I keep hearing about an elusive Ms B on ebay--- can someone share her ebay name or info???  Thank you!!!!



I am not sure who Ms.B is, but I always buy my Disney outfits from ebay seller wantsnneeds4u. She gets the current park dresses and sells them for 29.99. I have purchased 5 dresses from her in the last year and they are the exact ones sold at disney and she is a A+ seller.


----------



## jaurban

Can someone reconfirm that the photo shoot location in the  MK is right by the BBB at the Castle and not at the front of the park anymore?


----------



## mom2rtk

jaurban said:


> Can someone reconfirm that the photo shoot location in the  MK is right by the BBB at the Castle and not at the front of the park anymore?



Yes, it is behind the castle where the Tink's Treasures gift shop used to be.


----------



## jenseib

Thats Mrs B.


----------



## Gasface

NOt sure if this has been asked, this htread is too long and don't feel like reading through all of it, lol

We have CRT and Boutique ressies on Aug 24th for our 2 daughters ages 6 & 9.

We did package with nails, hair and makeup.

Questions is it worth the price if they aren't planning on wearing Princess Dresses?

My 9 yr old looked at us like we were crazy when we asked her if she was going to wear a dress and the 6 yr old won't if her big sister doesn't.

So now we're wondering if it's even worth the steep price if they aren't going to go all the way with it.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jenseib

I think it is


----------



## kpj820

hi, 
i apologize if this has been asked... but planning to order the tiana dress off ebay before we leave... and wondering if it's wise to size up in the tiana dress? my dd got the belle dress last year in an xs and length wise, it's perfect (wouldn't drag on the ground)... she got a dis store cinderella dress for christmas that fits ok, but is a bit long... just looking for experiences with the tiana dress, and how it fits.. thanks!


----------



## Tinker_Tam

kpj820 said:


> hi,
> i apologize if this has been asked... but planning to order the tiana dress off ebay before we leave... and wondering if it's wise to size up in the tiana dress? my dd got the belle dress last year in an xs and length wise, it's perfect (wouldn't drag on the ground)... she got a dis store cinderella dress for christmas that fits ok, but is a bit long... just looking for experiences with the tiana dress, and how it fits.. thanks!



If this is the Disney store Tiana dress I got my daughters a size larger than she wears and it is actually perfect for her.  I got it bigger since we aren't going till December but I am thinking it might run a little small because she has other Disney Store Princess Dresses and they are all a size smaller and fit the same.


----------



## kpj820

thanks for your reply. I should have clarified, it's actually the dress sold in the parks... my daughter is a 2-3t bottom and a 4 on top... usually a 4 in dresses... about 30 lbs...hmmm. i just dont want it to drag on the ground... or have her chest hanging out.. (not that she has a chest, but you know what i mean!) i suppose maybe they would be able to pin it or something if it was too big? hmmm.


----------



## jenseib

kpj820 said:


> thanks for your reply. I should have clarified, it's actually the dress sold in the parks... my daughter is a 2-3t bottom and a 4 on top... usually a 4 in dresses... about 30 lbs...hmmm. i just dont want it to drag on the ground... or have her chest hanging out.. (not that she has a chest, but you know what i mean!) i suppose maybe they would be able to pin it or something if it was too big? hmmm.



I bought one, and have it hidden for DD. I plan to give it to her in Dec. But it looks short to me. I hope it fits, but I can't try it on her and ruin the surprise either. I guess i could measure it up to her other dresses and see.


----------



## kpj820

which size did you buy? the small or xs? thanks!


----------



## jenseib

kpj820 said:


> which size did you buy? the small or xs? thanks!



Well Now I'm worried. It is a 6-6x. I campared it to the dress in my signature (the Belle one) and that one is a 4 (from the Disney store). It's an inch shorter. I compared it to another full length dress we have from the Disney store that is a 6-6x and it's 2 inches shorter. That dress was too long for DH in the past, but I haven't tried it on her lately and she has grown alot. I guess I'll try it on today and see how long it is. But the width looks iffy too on the Tiana dress. I thought Tiana was supposed to be a full length one too. I wish I know had gotten the 7 instead.


----------



## jonesephus

maddiesmom0116 said:


> I am not sure who Ms.B is, but I always buy my Disney outfits from ebay seller wantsnneeds4u. She gets the current park dresses and sells them for 29.99. I have purchased 5 dresses from her in the last year and they are the exact ones sold at disney and she is a A+ seller.



Thanks for the info!!  I just looked, she only has the Alice dress right now, but I will keep checking!!!


----------



## hoffmann2828

Hi everyone, this is my first time signing my DD up for BBB and I have a couple questions - hoping some of you pros can answer for me!

1.  Does having it done at DTD take away from the experience?  I wanted an early MK BBB, but is a no go this late in the game.   So, is it still worth it or not as great?

2.  My DMIL made my DD4 a gorgeous Cinderella dress.  It is BEAUTIFUL!  It actually likes like it could have been taken off grown-up Cinderella and shrunk in the wash.  LOL.  Anyway, she made her the light blue band that Cinderella wears in her hair as well.  Can we use that instead of the tiara, and just take the tiara home with us?  Or is that a no-no?

Thanks in advance!!! 

Jenny


----------



## princessmom29

kpj820 said:


> thanks for your reply. I should have clarified, it's actually the dress sold in the parks... my daughter is a 2-3t bottom and a 4 on top... usually a 4 in dresses... about 30 lbs...hmmm. i just dont want it to drag on the ground... or have her chest hanging out.. (not that she has a chest, but you know what i mean!) i suppose maybe they would be able to pin it or something if it was too big? hmmm.


 I got this dress for DD for our march trip. She is a 6x right now, and I bought the 7-8. She is not tall, and the skirt is midcalf on her so I think it is meant to be that way. If I had gotten any bigger it would have been too long waisted. It has speagetti straps. The straps are a little long on her, but the disappear into the leaves on the front and are really easy to take up or just slip a safety pin into without it showing at all. I am going to tack hers down, but I am waitnig until closer to the trip to see if she grows any. If there is any doubt at all I would size up. My DD is a little on the thin side in the top, and the 7-8 is big on her, but not as big as I expected. It is just a smidge bigger than her 6-6x cindy dress from Disney Store. I don't think they will pin it for you at BBB though so I would take asfety pins with me. It took all of 2 min. for me to pin DD's to fit her.


----------



## princessmom29

jenseib said:


> Well Now I'm worried. It is a 6-6x. I campared it to the dress in my signature (the Belle one) and that one is a 4 (from the Disney store). It's an inch shorter. I compared it to another full length dress we have from the Disney store that is a 6-6x and it's 2 inches shorter. That dress was too long for DH in the past, but I haven't tried it on her lately and she has grown alot. I guess I'll try it on today and see how long it is. But the width looks iffy too on the Tiana dress. I thought Tiana was supposed to be a full length one too. I wish I know had gotten the 7 instead.


 How tall is your DD? Mine is 46" and the dress is a longer mid calf on her in a 7/8. The straps are long on her, but disappear into the leaves on the front and were really easy to pin. The top is really stretchy, so it should be at least a little forgiving.


----------



## mommy2paisley

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time signing my DD up for BBB and I have a couple questions - hoping some of you pros can answer for me!
> 
> 1.  Does having it done at DTD take away from the experience?  I wanted an early MK BBB, but is a no go this late in the game.   So, is it still worth it or not as great?
> 
> 2.  My DMIL made my DD4 a gorgeous Cinderella dress.  It is BEAUTIFUL!  It actually likes like it could have been taken off grown-up Cinderella and shrunk in the wash.  LOL.  Anyway, she made her the light blue band that Cinderella wears in her hair as well.  Can we use that instead of the tiara, and just take the tiara home with us?  Or is that a no-no?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Jenny



1.  IMO, it would take away from the experience of being at the castle......but that could be just me AND I've never done it at DTD!!!!  BUT if you're really wanting it done at the castle, don't give up!  Last May, we hadn't plannd on doing it before the castle breakfast because DH thought it was a "waste of money."  I did my best to fix DD's hair like they do and got some of the face rhinestones they use, but she looked a MAJOR mess!  Once we got there and saw the other little girls going in, DH told me to check and see if they had time to get us in.  We had NO CLUE that ADR's were such a huge deal at that time!!!!!  I walked up and they got us RIGHT IN -- NO WAIT AT ALL!!!!  We were finished with time to spare before our castle breakfast reservation!!!!

2.  No clue on this one, but I'd think, depending on what style she picks, it may take away from the look of how they're fixing it, kwim?


----------



## mom2rtk

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time signing my DD up for BBB and I have a couple questions - hoping some of you pros can answer for me!
> 
> 1.  Does having it done at DTD take away from the experience?  I wanted an early MK BBB, but is a no go this late in the game.   So, is it still worth it or not as great?
> 
> 2.  My DMIL made my DD4 a gorgeous Cinderella dress.  It is BEAUTIFUL!  It actually likes like it could have been taken off grown-up Cinderella and shrunk in the wash.  LOL.  Anyway, she made her the light blue band that Cinderella wears in her hair as well.  Can we use that instead of the tiara, and just take the tiara home with us?  Or is that a no-no?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Jenny



1) I do think the experience is probably more magical in the castle. Make the appt at DTD, then keep trying to see if someone cancels at the castle. It requires a CC hold, so people DO cancel.

2) I the the classic blue headband would look fine with the bun (princess style) they do. It is close to how Cindy wears her hair. Have them leave it off or put it in very loose so you can take it out if you want. This was with a BBB do. She had the makeover at 8 AM and wore the crown most of the day. She put the costume on for MVMCP that night and we took the crown out.


----------



## tink too

Gasface said:


> We did package with nails, hair and makeup.
> 
> Questions is it worth the price if they aren't planning on wearing Princess Dresses?



Definately!   Our DD went about in her shorts and t-shirt all morning after her BBB appt.  She put her Giselle dress on for lunch at CRT and then changed back into her "own" clothes for touring the park.


----------



## jenseib

princessmom29 said:


> How tall is your DD? Mine is 46" and the dress is a longer mid calf on her in a 7/8. The straps are long on her, but disappear into the leaves on the front and were really easy to pin. The top is really stretchy, so it should be at least a little forgiving.



I thin kshe is 44 or 45 inches. I need to measure her again. She is really thin. She wears anything from a 5-7 at home though. I know I should've bought the 7-8, but for now I am just hoping it will be a perfect fit and not too small and I guess not one to wear much in the future.


----------



## serene56

my GD is 43 1/2 inches-  she is NOT thin- she weighs 53 lbs.   I got her delux princess dresses from the disney store-   I got the 7/8 and they ae just fitting her.  (the belle dress is still a little long.  but fit every where else.)
she did complain they were scratchy and itchy so I got some camisoles to go under.


----------



## Jaime4004

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time signing my DD up for BBB and I have a couple questions - hoping some of you pros can answer for me!
> 
> 1.  Does having it done at DTD take away from the experience?  I wanted an early MK BBB, but is a no go this late in the game.   So, is it still worth it or not as great?
> 
> 2.  My DMIL made my DD4 a gorgeous Cinderella dress.  It is BEAUTIFUL!  It actually likes like it could have been taken off grown-up Cinderella and shrunk in the wash.  LOL.  Anyway, she made her the light blue band that Cinderella wears in her hair as well.  Can we use that instead of the tiara, and just take the tiara home with us?  Or is that a no-no?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Jenny



My DD had it down at DTD 2 years ago (age 5) and had a blast.  They sat her in the window at the World of Disney store while doing everything so everyone walking by would stop and watch.  She loved the attention.  We went to MK later that day.  She also slept in it and still looked great the next day (they use a lot of hair product)   This year, we are going for MNSSHP and I booked it again for DTD during early afternoon, then we'll head to MK for the party.  My DD didn't know there was a BBB in the castle so she didn't feel that she missed out on anything...
As for the headband, if they have a problem with it, just put it on yourself after!  It would probably look really cute with the princess bun!


----------



## BippityBoo

Are there special costumes at BBB during Christmas? Anyone have pictures of past years? Thanks


----------



## TMcDwyer

BippityBoo said:


> Are there special costumes at BBB during Christmas? Anyone have pictures of past years? Thanks



We were there the week after Thanksgiving last year and I did not see any special holiday costumes.


----------



## wahmtexas

Can't remember do they ask you which package when you book BBB???


----------



## mom2cinderella

wahmtexas said:


> Can't remember do they ask you which package when you book BBB???



Yes they do!  


Anyone know if they got new dresses in ?  Photos?


----------



## lnh'smom

mom2cinderella said:


> Anyone know if they got new dresses in ?  Photos?



Anxiously wondering this myself!


----------



## kifuller4

I was in DTD at BBB on 8/19 and didn't see any new costumes yet.... they might be bringing some out closer to halloween...


----------



## merlinspride

Hi ladies, I recieved my two costumes from Mrs B..Tiana and Jasmine.  They are beautiful!  Just thought I would throw in a review of sizing.  My daughter is 40.5 inches and weighs ~43lbs.  She wears a 5T in close, 6's normally are pretty big still, I normally worry about waistlines as she has a little bit of a tummy still.  I bought 6/6x from Mrs B.  Just looking at the costumes, I thought Jasmine would be tight and Tiana would be HUGE.  Well, we tried them on last night..

.Jasmine fits PERFECT..now way we should have sized down.  The pants are just the prefect length and the waist is a perfect fit, no sagging at all.  Top was easy to get in and out of, again not tight at all, but not baggy either.

Tiana fits well.  I was afraid of the top would hang too low.  She could have worn the next size down if we had to ( it would have fit like a glove), but then this way she will have it for a while.   It goes almost to her shoes and is really full..like a ballgown on her.  I know some poeple prefer the Dis Store one,but I think this one is stunning.  So really easy to get one, she wasnt complaing of an itch factor.  The top is a little roomy, but the straps didnt appear to be falling down and it didnt gape to see down her dress.

Overall, we are in love with these outfits.  I also got my neice a Sleeping Beauty one..have to say while it is pretty and fits her well, I feel it is a little plain.  We bought Sleeping Beauty last year at Sears after halloween for like $6 (the kind that are sz 4-6x on cardboard hangers) and that one is hands down 10x more stunning in details than the WDW one.  

Now both girls want Pocahontas for Xmas..Mrs B's is so much prettier than the Dis Store one, so we will be making another purchase soon.


----------



## SciGirl

This may be a dumb question for this thread, but if you want to buy a princess dress at the BBB part of WoD in DTD, can you use Disney reward dollars (earned from the Disney Visa)? I know that the BBB at the castle doesn't take the reward dollars, but WoD does. So it depends on whether the purchases at the DTD BBB are considered BBB or WoD...

I asked this on the budget board, but I'm still not sure about the answer.

Thanks if anyone knows!


----------



## Jasminerk13

Hi all.

I am going to get my daughter the Tiana dress from Mrs B. but I'm not 100% positive on what size to order.
She wears a 4t in tops and bottoms, She is 4 years old, and weighs just barely over 30 lbs.  And is about 41 inches tall.  She is a skinny minny for sure!
LOL
Should I get the XS?


----------



## caravarela

Jasminerk13 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am going to get my daughter the Tiana dress from Mrs B. but I'm not 100% positive on what size to order.
> She wears a 4t in tops and bottoms, She is 4 years old, and weighs just barely over 30 lbs.  And is about 41 inches tall.  She is a skinny minny for sure!
> LOL
> Should I get the XS?



Sounds like our daughters are close to the same size.  Mine is 3.5, wears 4T, is about the same weight and just a tiny bit shorter.  Last year, we went to Disney and I got her Snow White dress from amazon.com.  I got size 2T/3T.  She had JUST turned 3 on our trip.  This year, we are going when she'll be JUST turned 4, and I got her a size 4-5 Belle gown from Mrs. B.   

Mrs. B actually sent me an email with the measurements, so these should help you:

2/3: Height: 33-39 in., 84-99 cm. Weight: 26-32 lbs., 12-15 kg.
4/5: Height: 39-45 in. 99-114 cm. Weight: 32-41 lbs.,15-19 kg.

She doesn't accept returns, so if I were you I'd go with the 4-5, seems the safest bet for your DD.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Jasminerk13

caravarela said:


> Sounds like our daughters are close to the same size.  Mine is 3.5, wears 4T, is about the same weight and just a tiny bit shorter.  Last year, we went to Disney and I got her Snow White dress from amazon.com.  I got size 2T/3T.  She had JUST turned 3 on our trip.  This year, we are going when she'll be JUST turned 4, and I got her a size 4-5 Belle gown from Mrs. B.
> 
> Mrs. B actually sent me an email with the measurements, so these should help you:
> 
> 2/3: Height: 33-39 in., 84-99 cm. Weight: 26-32 lbs., 12-15 kg.
> 4/5: Height: 39-45 in. 99-114 cm. Weight: 32-41 lbs.,15-19 kg.
> 
> She doesn't accept returns, so if I were you I'd go with the 4-5, seems the safest bet for your DD.  Have a great trip!




Thank you so much for the info!!!!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

SciGirl said:


> This may be a dumb question for this thread, but if you want to buy a princess dress at the BBB part of WoD in DTD, can you use Disney reward dollars (earned from the Disney Visa)? I know that the BBB at the castle doesn't take the reward dollars, but WoD does. So it depends on whether the purchases at the DTD BBB are considered BBB or WoD...
> 
> I asked this on the budget board, but I'm still not sure about the answer.
> 
> Thanks if anyone knows!



When we where there on August 13, I used my Disney Rewards card (earned from my Disney Visa) to pay for my DD's package and shoes.  You can also use gift cards there.  The shop next door (Castle Boutique??) where you can buy dresses and accessories also takes the rewards card.  Hope I am reading your question correctly...World of Disney also takes the rewards card.

ETA - we were at the BBB in the Castle but I would assume if they take the rewards card then the BBB at DTD will acccept it.


----------



## jenseib

wahmtexas said:


> Can't remember do they ask you which package when you book BBB???



Yes, but you can change your selection once you get there


----------



## Jasminerk13

I have a couple of quick questions...

1.  Do they have the girls put the dresses on before or after styling their hair?  I am purchasing DD's dress before we go, so should she be dressed in the dress or wait til we get there?  

2.  Can we get pictures taken without purchasing the most expensive package (can't remember the name of it)?

3.  I read somewhere in the thread that the dresses are changing.  I was going to purchase her BBB dress from Mrs. B off ebay, but should we wait to see if the Tiana dress is going to change soon?


THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## DISNEY1975

I just cancelled my BBB appointment today.  My DD6 decided she doesnt want to be a princess.  She chose a HSM costume instead and I just ordered it.  After looking at this thread, it seems like they do Diva hair too.  Should I call back and make an appointment for just the hair and makeup?


----------



## serene56

Jasminerk13 said:


> I have a couple of quick questions...
> 
> 1.  Do they have the girls put the dresses on before or after styling their hair?  I am purchasing DD's dress before we go, so should she be dressed in the dress or wait til we get there?
> 
> 2.  Can we get pictures taken without purchasing the most expensive package (can't remember the name of it)?
> 
> 3.  I read somewhere in the thread that the dresses are changing.  I was going to purchase her BBB dress from Mrs. B off ebay, but should we wait to see if the Tiana dress is going to change soon?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!



there is a dressing room you can get changed in.
we are only having hair done-- nothing else.   there is a place for photos.
BUT if someone came along with the most expensive package they get their photos done before you


----------



## miprender

hoffmann2828 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time signing my DD up for BBB and I have a couple questions - hoping some of you pros can answer for me!
> 
> 1.  Does having it done at DTD take away from the experience?  I wanted an early MK BBB, but is a no go this late in the game.   So, is it still worth it or not as great?
> 
> 2.  My DMIL made my DD4 a gorgeous Cinderella dress.  It is BEAUTIFUL!  It actually likes like it could have been taken off grown-up Cinderella and shrunk in the wash.  LOL.  Anyway, she made her the light blue band that Cinderella wears in her hair as well.  Can we use that instead of the tiara, and just take the tiara home with us?  Or is that a no-no?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Jenny



Sorry I can't answer your question but you need to post pictures. I would love to see that dress


----------



## miprender

Has anyone done the Knight package yet? I would love to see posts on that as I am deciding if we might do this for our July trip.


----------



## Snively

Could someone possibly pm me Mrs. B's info for ebay?

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFam09

Could someone pm Mrs B's info to me as well. TIA


----------



## hannahon

I've have been searching and can't really find an answer for this.  We are doing the "Crown" Package for my daughter in Oct.  It says it includes hair, make-up and nails, but says nothing about receiving a princess tiara.  Do they get one with this package or do I need to bring one with??? Thanks!!!


----------



## jenseib

hannahon said:


> I've have been searching and can't really find an answer for this.  We are doing the "Crown" Package for my daughter in Oct.  It says it includes hair, make-up and nails, but says nothing about receiving a princess tiara.  Do they get one with this package or do I need to bring one with??? Thanks!!!



Only the bun hairstyle recieves the tiarra.  No matter which package. The other two recieve different items, like clips, hair extension or mickey bobby pins.


----------



## jenseib

miprender said:


> Has anyone done the Knight package yet? I would love to see posts on that as I am deciding if we might do this for our July trip.



Whats a Knights package? is that the same as the cool dude?


----------



## Tinker_Tam

jenseib said:


> Whats a Knights package? is that the same as the cool dude?



I was wondering the same thing.  I tried to search for it but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## mom of 3G's

jenseib said:


> Whats a Knights package? is that the same as the cool dude?



The cool dude is being replaced by the knight package.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/magickingdom/fan-shops.htm#bbb


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Ahhh...thanks.  I was wondering what it was and never saw this!


----------



## serene56

So to get the cheapest package we will get the tiara-  going up to the next package for nails-- we can get hair extensions????


----------



## caravarela

serene56 said:


> So to get the cheapest package we will get the tiara-  going up to the next package for nails-- we can get hair extensions????



With every package you get to choose the hairstyle.  Choices are Disney Diva- hair extensions with Mickey rhinestone clip, Fairytale Princess- bun with tiara, or Pop Princess- bright extensions with the Mickey claw clips.


----------



## mom2rtk

caravarela said:


> With every package you get to choose the hairstyle.  Choices are Disney Diva- hair extensions with Mickey rhinestone clip, Fairytale Princess- bun with tiara, or Pop Princess- bright extensions with the Mickey claw clips.



They put a rhinestone Mickey clip on the back under the bun for the Princess style too.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

Snively said:


> Could someone possibly pm me Mrs. B's info for ebay?
> 
> Thanks!



me too please??


----------



## 2Tiggies

caravarela said:


> With every package you get to choose the hairstyle.  Choices are Disney Diva- hair extensions with Mickey rhinestone clip, Fairytale Princess- bun with tiara, or Pop Princess- bright extensions with the Mickey claw clips.



Could someone let me know what number post/page I can find a pic of the Disney Diva?  I have been scrolling through but there are quite a few pages on this thread   Thank you so much.


----------



## bch044

davidmolliesmum said:


> me too please??



Me also Please  :0 :0


----------



## miprender

jenseib said:


> Whats a Knights package? is that the same as the cool dude?





Tinker_Tam said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  I tried to search for it but haven't found anything yet.





mom of 3G's said:


> The cool dude is being replaced by the knight package.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/magickingdom/fan-shops.htm#bbb



I am debating on taking my two boys to this and was hoping to see anyone else had tried it.  They say they get a shield and sword with this package. Not sure what else they do.

DD just told me that she doesn't want to go back to the BBB That was her bday gift this year and I told her we could do it again for next year but she said she would rather have a present.


----------



## appplel

So excited - getting ready for our first trip w/ DD5 and have reservations at BBB.  Bought the Cinderella dress from Mrs. B  (WOW - dress is beautiful and I cannot say enough about how helpful and easy to work with she was!!).  Our reservations are for 10:30a about 2 weeks from now - just wondering what anyone thought about my chances of getting an earlier ressie if I call again to try to get it moved up, or should I just leave it alone?

TIA!
Apple


----------



## serene56

appplel said:


> So excited - getting ready for our first trip w/ DD5 and have reservations at BBB.  Bought the Cinderella dress from Mrs. B  (WOW - dress is beautiful and I cannot say enough about how helpful and easy to work with she was!!).  Our reservations are for 10:30a about 2 weeks from now - just wondering what anyone thought about my chances of getting an earlier ressie if I call again to try to get it moved up, or should I just leave it alone?
> 
> TIA!
> Apple



 I would leave it alone.   You can arrive at rope drop and get at least three rides and two FP by that time. 
Get a FP for Peter Pan before anything-  ride Dumbo, tea Cups,and its a small world  and before you get in line for your reservation get FP for winnie the pooh


----------



## jockey

I will be booking BBB for my daughters 3rd birthday next week and I was just wondering how long roughly does it take to get the castle package done? We are eating at CRT at 1.30 and i dont want to be rushed!! Also we are booking the nights castle for my son, should we book it for the same time or after, I want to be able to watch them both being done! Also the pics, do they do them straight after or can you get them done later in the day? 

Sorry for so many questions it's our first time at BBB and I am soooo excited!!


----------



## mom2cinderella

jockey said:


> I will be booking BBB for my daughters 3rd birthday next week and I was just wondering how long roughly does it take to get the castle package done?



When I booked, I was told to allow 2 hrs for the Castle Package.   I don't know how accurate that estimate is, or if it includes getting photos.


----------



## jockey

mom2cinderella said:


> When I booked, I was told to allow 2 hrs for the Castle Package.   I don't know how accurate that estimate is, or if it includes getting photos.



Thanks, I thought it may take around that tim, hopefully someone will be along soon to advise about the pics


----------



## princessekrus

jenseib said:


> Only the bun hairstyle recieves the tiarra.  No matter which package. The other two recieve different items, like clips, hair extension or mickey bobby pins.



Did they change this?  We were at BBB in Feb 2010, and my daughter got the pop princess and had pink hair extensions and a tiara. I think she got a Mickey rhinestone clip too for the back of her hair - but I could be imagining that.  I know she got the tiara because she stepped on it just the other day and broke it!


----------



## A&MsMommy

Can someone pm me with the info for Mrs. b's shop please!

Thanks


----------



## Snively

A&MsMommy said:


> Can someone pm me with the info for Mrs. b's shop please!
> 
> Thanks



me too me too!

Thank you!


----------



## DW2010

I have a dilemma.  I have the BBB booked for 8AM on September 28th but really need a later appointment, preferably around  11:30, but nothing's available .  I decided that I want to take DD to Crystal Palace for breakfast and was able to get an 8:20 reservation.  We have lunch at CRT at 1:10.  What do I do?  The person I spoke to says that they don't have many cancellations .  So I might have to choose one over the other.


----------



## jenseib

princessekrus said:


> Did they change this?  We were at BBB in Feb 2010, and my daughter got the pop princess and had pink hair extensions and a tiara. I think she got a Mickey rhinestone clip too for the back of her hair - but I could be imagining that.  I know she got the tiara because she stepped on it just the other day and broke it!



It's always been that  way as far as I know.  I do if you ask, you can get a Tiara, but you pay for it, but some FGIT have thrown it in for free according to some posters here. But the tiara and rhineston Mickey are part of the bun package, and the extensions are for the Diva.  (that is what my DD got) I think the Pop Princess is the one with clips and a kind of funky hair extension, thats more spikey and shorter.


----------



## carib19

Can someone please e-mail me Mrs. B information?  TIA


----------



## jenseib

carib19 said:


> Can someone please e-mail me Mrs. B information?  TIA



I think you have to have a certain amount of posts before anyone can PM you. But also, as I stated before, Mrs B asked last year that her info no longer be given on Dis. Not sure if it still is the case or not. But I'm gonna abide by those wishes for now. You can search her ebay store. Wantsnneeds4u I beleive is the name


----------



## SugarSpice

We just booked a last minute trip for my birthday week about 1.5 months from now. DH wants me to book a BBB appt for myself on my birthday, but they have no availability that day. Does the BBB get much in the way of cancellations or do you think if I did a walk-up they would take me?


----------



## Snively

jenseib said:


> I think you have to have a certain amount of posts before anyone can PM you. But also, as I stated before, Mrs B asked last year that her info no longer be given on Dis. Not sure if it still is the case or not. But I'm gonna abide by those wishes for now. You can search her ebay store. Wantsnneeds4u I beleive is the name



Thanks for saying this...I had asked earlier and all I was looking for was the ebay name.  I appreciate it!


----------



## jenseib

SugarSpice said:


> We just booked a last minute trip for my birthday week about 1.5 months from now. DH wants me to book a BBB appt for myself on my birthday, but they have no availability that day. Does the BBB get much in the way of cancellations or do you think if I did a walk-up they would take me?



Did you try both locations?


----------



## SugarSpice

They have a 9:30 at DTD but that would waste half the day since we are staying at the Poly and it takes 45 to get from Poly to DTD.


----------



## MAGICX2

A&MsMommy said:


> Can someone pm me with the info for Mrs. b's shop please!
> 
> Thanks



Me Three, or four or whatever! PM me please.


----------



## 1princess2princes

MAGICX2 said:


> Me Three, or four or whatever! PM me please.



If someone could please PM me with this also, I would really appreciate it.  Would really like to know how to get a dress from Mrs. B 

Thanks!


----------



## mom2mack&max

I need help!  This is our first time to WDW and we are staying off-site at the Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista.  I could only get a ressie at BBB at DTD location for my DD.  What transportation options (if any) do I have to get from MK to DTD and back?  The hotel provides transportation to & from the parks only and we don't have a car.


----------



## mom2rtk

mom2mack&max said:


> I need help!  This is our first time to WDW and we are staying off-site at the Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista.  I could only get a ressie at BBB at DTD location for my DD.  What transportation options (if any) do I have to get from MK to DTD and back?  The hotel provides transportation to & from the parks only and we don't have a car.



Buses run from resorts to the parks. You would have to take a bus from DTD to one of the resorts, then on to the park.


----------



## bellastella227

I want BBB to be a birthday gift for my DD who will be turning 5.  Does anyone have an invite template I could customize and print to give her on her birthday before we go?  Where can I find something fun?
Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

mom2mack&max said:


> I need help!  This is our first time to WDW and we are staying off-site at the Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista.  I could only get a ressie at BBB at DTD location for my DD.  What transportation options (if any) do I have to get from MK to DTD and back?  The hotel provides transportation to & from the parks only and we don't have a car.



Your best bet would be to walk over to the Contempry and get the bus to DTD thre and back.  But keep in mind it will take a bit of time to do that. And I always find that the buses to and from DTD seem to always run slow. On the way back, you could technically grab the first resort bus that comes and change over to a MK bus back.


----------



## mom2mack&max

mom2mack&max said:


> I need help!  This is our first time to WDW and we are staying off-site at the Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista.  I could only get a ressie at BBB at DTD location for my DD.  What transportation options (if any) do I have to get from MK to DTD and back?  The hotel provides transportation to & from the parks only and we don't have a car.




Anyone have any idea what are the chances of an appt cancellation for the MK location?  Should I call each day or is it not worth it?


----------



## caravarela

Is the middle package still around $58?  I am trying to plan for our trip 12/2 and want to be sure I have the current price.  And can I pay with my Disney gift card?  Thanks!


----------



## lnh'smom

caravarela said:


> Is the middle package still around $58?  I am trying to plan for our trip 12/2 and want to be sure I have the current price.  And can I pay with my Disney gift card?  Thanks!



Not sure about the price of the middle package, but I do know you can pay with a gift card. I have always paid for DD's BBB with a gift card, including the castle package!


----------



## jenseib

caravarela said:


> Is the middle package still around $58?  I am trying to plan for our trip 12/2 and want to be sure I have the current price.  And can I pay with my Disney gift card?  Thanks!



I think it's $65, but I could be wrong.


----------



## chrysalide

Could someone possibly pm me Mrs. B's info for ebay too?

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Here's Mrs B's ebay shop ~ *~*

She's great to work with, if she doesn't have what you're looking for send her an ebay message, she'll list it when she can you just have to get it *I suggest BIN before somebody else does.  Good luck.


----------



## keatonsmommy03

Just wondering if anyone knows if the BBB does the whole taking your purchases to the resort thing? The reason I ask is I orginally was going to do the big package and get my DD a cinderella dress. I found one at the Disney store for 20 so no need to get another but I need/want a Belle dress for her as well and they are not selling the cheaper versions of them, so I was thinking get the belle dress at BBB and maybe have it taken to the hotel cuz we have dinner res at CRT that night so she has to be in "Rella" gear.

thanks


----------



## jenseib

keatonsmommy03 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if the BBB does the whole taking your purchases to the resort thing? The reason I ask is I orginally was going to do the big package and get my DD a cinderella dress. I found one at the Disney store for 20 so no need to get another but I need/want a Belle dress for her as well and they are not selling the cheaper versions of them, so I was thinking get the belle dress at BBB and maybe have it taken to the hotel cuz we have dinner res at CRT that night so she has to be in "Rella" gear.
> 
> thanks



You can get a Belle dress at amny of the stores and hav e it sent back. So need to get it a BBB.  But your purchase will not arrive for your pick up till the next day. So if you are there a few days earlier than your BBB apt. then get the dress then and have it sent back.


----------



## bellastella227

Any word on Rapunzel packages today?  They were supposed to end yesterday.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed they extend at least a couple more weeks for my DD!


----------



## Lori S.

bellastella227 said:


> Any word on Rapunzel packages today?  They were supposed to end yesterday.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed they extend at least a couple more weeks for my DD!



Yikes! What rapunzel packages? Please tell me they still do rapunzel! We have the dress and long braid already, paid a ton for it on eBay, so I guess they can surely do something. My dd4 loves rapunzel!


----------



## Mummy2Sydney

Hi everyone, we're having lunch at Cinderella's on January 25th and I'm hoping to get my daughter the earliest booking at BBB possible, what do you think the chances are?

Also I think I'll need to get her a new costume but don't want to buy the coach package. I'll be looking here in Ontario but I wondered if there are less expensive places to buy costumes in WDW? What I mean are there stores which are priced differently?


----------



## mom2rtk

Mummy2Sydney said:


> Hi everyone, we're having lunch at Cinderella's on January 25th and I'm hoping to get my daughter the earliest booking at BBB possible, what do you think the chances are?
> 
> Also I think I'll need to get her a new costume but don't want to buy the coach package. I'll be looking here in Ontario but I wondered if there are less expensive places to buy costumes in WDW? What I mean are there stores which are priced differently?



They book those dates 180 days out. So at this point, all you can do is call and see what they might have available.


----------



## jenseib

Lori S. said:


> Yikes! What rapunzel packages? Please tell me they still do rapunzel! We have the dress and long braid already, paid a ton for it on eBay, so I guess they can surely do something. My dd4 loves rapunzel!



You bought a braid to put in her hair? Like a wig? I'm not sure they would put it in. They have 3 styles (and every so often a wig style like rapunzel) and they pretty much are not allowed to do anything different. If you want the experience I wouldn't do the braid. It's would be a waste, because you come out with basically no style and paid to have them put a wig on the head.
Now you can wear any6 dress you want there, so your  Rapunzel dress wil lbe fine...but I don't think they would ever put the wig/braid on for you. I think you would have to buy theres.  I could be wrong.



Mummy2Sydney said:


> Hi everyone, we're having lunch at Cinderella's on January 25th and I'm hoping to get my daughter the earliest booking at BBB possible, what do you think the chances are?
> 
> Also I think I'll need to get her a new costume but don't want to buy the coach package. I'll be looking here in Ontario but I wondered if there are less expensive places to buy costumes in WDW? What I mean are there stores which are priced differently?



My guesses are not very good chance to get an early one. You might get somewhere around 11. But I have called early and sometimes can't get anything till after 11 on some days.
Look on ebay to find deals on dresses. The park prices are all the same.


----------



## bellastella227

Lori S. said:


> Yikes! What rapunzel packages? Please tell me they still do rapunzel! We have the dress and long braid already, paid a ton for it on eBay, so I guess they can surely do something. My dd4 loves rapunzel!



It was featured on the Disney Parks blog, but I can't find the post right now.  Here is another link with the pic they had, though: http://themeparkmom.com/disney-tangled-rapunzel-makeovers-bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/ 

My daughter really wants to be Rapunzel.  We have the dress so I might just let her wear it with the regular makeover.  She would love to have a beautiful blonde braid, though!

I don't think they would use your hairpiece.  They do their own styles, and that is about it.


----------



## mom2rtk

When we were there a couple weeks ago, we saw a little girl in the chair at BBB getting a Rapunzel makekover. It was a full wig, which I thought odd. Not much styling involved with a wig! It was a day or 2 later I heard someone in a shop telling a customer there were no Rapunzel costumes left because they were recalled. Did anyone hear what they recalled them for?

We brought a Rapunzel costume. Since my daughter has brown hair, I opted to just make a flower ring to put with it. 






[/url] Tangled Group by mom2rtk, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## latexscooter

Sorry, but I have several questions. I searched through several pages of the thread but with 125 pages I didn't have much success. 

DD wants to do BBB on our next trip. We aren't sure if we are going to be doing the full package with the costume or if we will bring our own. Do you have to know exactly which package you want when you make your reservation? Is the package paid for when you make a reservation or the day of? If I book for the bigger package with the costume when I make a reservation but decide to do the smaller package the day of, will it be a problem?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jenseib

latexscooter said:


> Sorry, but I have several questions. I searched through several pages of the thread but with 125 pages I didn't have much success.
> 
> DD wants to do BBB on our next trip. We aren't sure if we are going to be doing the full package with the costume or if we will bring our own. Do you have to know exactly which package you want when you make your reservation? Is the package paid for when you make a reservation or the day of? If I book for the bigger package with the costume when I make a reservation but decide to do the smaller package the day of, will it be a problem?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



you can tell them a package(I would suggest telling them the middle package) and then if you want to change it you can. You hold it with a credit card, but you pay there, with whatever form of payment you chose.


----------



## Lori S.

The braid is the one Disney sold, it was pictured on their website, just sold out, so I found it on eBay. I can even just sit it on her head after they finish, no big deal, it is very pretty though, with flowers just like in the movie. 

I'm worried about the dresses being recalled. I hope it doesn't mess up easily. That's all my daughter asked for for Christmas was a rapunzel dress and hair, and since I knew we'd be at bbb in less than a month, I thought I was killing 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## jenseib

Lori S. said:


> The braid is the one Disney sold, it was pictured on their website, just sold out, so I found it on eBay. I can even just sit it on her head after they finish, no big deal, it is very pretty though, with flowers just like in the movie.
> 
> I'm worried about the dresses being recalled. I hope it doesn't mess up easily. That's all my daughter asked for for Christmas was a rapunzel dress and hair, and since I knew we'd be at bbb in less than a month, I thought I was killing 2 birds with one stone!



I think the park ones are different than the Disney store ones.  Was the braid a headband? If not, you won't be able to really put a wig on after a style. 
And the dresses, like I said, if it's the Disney store one, it's probably different than the park ones. The recall might just be they are too tight in one area, but you could google it and see if you find anything.  She can still wear it if the recall doesn't bother you. Or see about getting a different one from another source, like a costume site online.


----------



## latexscooter

jenseib said:


> you can tell them a package(I would suggest telling them the middle package) and then if you want to change it you can. You hold it with a credit card, but you pay there, with whatever form of payment you chose.




Thank you! I will be calling right now. I'm usually a 180 days out kind of person but am waaayyy  behind on that.


----------



## jockey

My dd is going to bbb for her 3rd birthday in a few weeks, she has a short bob and I am wondering what they will do with it as she can't really put it up, she will be getting the Cinderella makeover. Also is a a bbb sash she will get or a birthday one


----------



## Mummy2Sydney

Oh my GOODNESS, I had no idea they were open today but another member told me to call and I got my little 5 year old princess a BBB appointment for the same day we're eating at Cinderella's table!! 

To top it off, I'd read here to try and get the earliest appointment at BBB to experience the park before opening and WE GOT IT, 8am will be early but what a treat!

I can't thank you enough. Now another question, hubby and my other daughter were going to come to the park with us, will they be allowed to enter, she isn't getting her hair done?

If not he'll enjoy the time at the pool with her


----------



## jenseib

Mummy2Sydney said:


> Oh my GOODNESS, I had no idea they were open today but another member told me to call and I got my little 5 year old princess a BBB appointment for the same day we're eating at Cinderella's table!!
> 
> To top it off, I'd read here to try and get the earliest appointment at BBB to experience the park before opening and WE GOT IT, 8am will be early but what a treat!
> 
> I can't thank you enough. Now another question, hubby and my other daughter were going to come to the park with us, will they be allowed to enter, she isn't getting her hair done?
> 
> If not he'll enjoy the time at the pool with her



Thats wonderful. I think they all should be able to enter with you


----------



## alayne

My girls don't want to wear the dress all day. I'm having birthday shirts made for them when we go in April thru the DISigners. Do they have costumes the girls could wear for pictures but not purchase? Or if we bring our own costumes can the girls change there once all the pictures have been taken? Do most kids wear the costumes the rest of the day? Sorry if these are such dump questions. I've been to Disney but only as an adult and not with children. This will be our first time doing things like this with kids. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jenseib

no costumes for borrow. You can change in any bathroom.


----------



## Jenvenza

I am looking for Ariel's pink dress for my little girl and was wondering if anyone knows the best place to find one? The Disney Store doesnt have any right now. We are going in April and this will be the first time my little girl is old enough for the BBB and that is the dress she wants! Any help you guys can give me would be appreciated!


----------



## Jenvenza

A&MsMommy said:


> Can someone pm me with the info for Mrs. b's shop please!
> 
> Thanks



I also need this info, please! Thanks!


----------



## joy13

Jenvenza said:


> I am looking for Ariel's pink dress for my little girl and was wondering if anyone knows the best place to find one? The Disney Store doesnt have any right now. We are going in April and this will be the first time my little girl is old enough for the BBB and that is the dress she wants! Any help you guys can give me would be appreciated!



I just saw this at the Disney store online:
http://www.disneystore.com/ariel-costumes-set-of-2/mp/1276061/0/

I don't know if that's the dress you are looking for or not.


----------



## LovetheTink

Can someone pm me with the info for Mrs. b's shop please!  We need a dress as well...my daughter will be 3 and we have a reservation with the princess!! Can't wait...


----------



## ldymcbth

I would also love Mrs. B's shop info if someone could message it to me! Thanks so much!


----------



## tish9774

alayne said:


> My girls don't want to wear the dress all day. I'm having birthday shirts made for them when we go in April thru the DISigners. Do they have costumes the girls could wear for pictures but not purchase? Or if we bring our own costumes can the girls change there once all the pictures have been taken? Do most kids wear the costumes the rest of the day? Sorry if these are such dump questions. I've been to Disney but only as an adult and not with children. This will be our first time doing things like this with kids. Thanks for the help!



We have had several wardrobe changes during Bibbidi days.  My daughter likes to capitalize on being made up and meet as many Princesses as possible.  I end up brining about 3 dresses and a pair of shorts and tee for when she is finished for the day.  It is your vacation, have fun and change as little or as much as you want!!

Have fun!
Tish


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

How much is the photo package if you are doing the Crown package?


----------



## THREEAMIGOES

Hello,

I was wondering if there is just a makeup or makeup/nail package? Unfortunately my DD isn't too fond of the 3 hairstyles.


----------



## amw

THREEAMIGOES said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if there is just a makeup or makeup/nail package? Unfortunately my DD isn't too fond of the 3 hairstyles.



I had the same question. My DD11 has a short pixie hairdo which she doesn't want pulled back even if they could. I'm going with DD8 who has long hair, and I want my older daughter to be able to participate too.


----------



## jglori

I am planning on booking BBB for my 4 yr old and know my son will want something, too.  If we end up booking the knight package for him, should we do both at the same time?  Will they be next to each other, so we can see both "transformations"?


----------



## Belle's Castle

Would someone please be able to give me information on Mrs. B shop?  Thanks


----------



## jenseib

amw said:


> I had the same question. My DD11 has a short pixie hairdo which she doesn't want pulled back even if they could. I'm going with DD8 who has long hair, and I want my older daughter to be able to participate too.



I think the only thing they could do would be the cool dude, which is gel and pixie dust.



jglori said:


> I am planning on booking BBB for my 4 yr old and know my son will want something, too.  If we end up booking the knight package for him, should we do both at the same time?  Will they be next to each other, so we can see both "transformations"?



No guarantee they will be next to each other. They usually take who ever has an open chair next.


----------



## mom2babesin05n08

If anyone has a small little girl and is looking for the Tiana dress, the Disney Store has it online (size XXS) on sale for $14.99. I think shipping is only $4.95, not too bad.  

Tiana costume

Edit: Just on the website and they also have the Ariel mermaid costume (size XXS) on sale for $14.99. 

Ariel mermaid costume


----------



## allaboutaprincess

Please send me the info for Mrs. B's shop too please!


----------



## latexscooter

(Not so) quick question 

My DD loves putting on make-up and the "idea" of dress-up. But the reality is that although she has every imaginable costume she likes to put them out and arrange them more than wearing them. She is 7 now and we have never done BBB before but she says this next trip she wants to do it. She swears that she wants to pick out a costume and do the whole nine yards and I'm game if that is what she wants. But in the back of my mind I keep thinking she is going to get that costume on, wear it for an hour and want to tear it off. So do you think I'd be better off to do a morning appointment and hope for the best of do an afternoon and whatever time we get, we get? I'm actually leaning towards an afternoon appointment on arrival day since we're planning on doing evening EMH at the MK. I'll bring extra clothes and she can swap when she wants. Doesn't that seem like a plan or should I try the morning appointment. I think she'd like to be fussed over and I just don't know if that will happen if she does an EMH. Does that make sense?


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Editing based on jenseib's post below  Mrs B on ebay, the user name is wantsnneeds4u If she doesn't have listed what you want/need send her an ebay message - she'll list it for you when she can you just have to get it *BIN* before someone else does. DD has several dresses/costumes from her. You could look through her completed auctions to see what else she's had. 

I don't care for the park version of Rapunzel's dress ~ I prefer the Disney Store version.

Here's the park costume ~ http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-WDW-RAPU...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33641376ab

Here's the Disney Store costume ~ http://www.disneystore.com/tangled-rapunzel-costume/mp/1268771/1000052/


----------



## jenseib

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Mrs B on ebay ~If she doesn't have listed what you want/need send her an ebay message - she'll list it for you when she can you just have to get it *BIN* before someone else does. DD has several dresses/costumes from her. You could look through her completed auctions to see what else she's had.
> 
> I don't care for the park version of Rapunzel's dress ~ I prefer the Disney Store version.



You can't post that link. It was done once on another thread and we all got in trouble for talking about it. You can give her ebay name though.

I thought the park and store version were the same?


----------



## jenseib

This is the dress we are taking. It's not an official Disney dress, but I like it better. We did get the braid headband from Disney store too.


----------



## DisneyMomma81

jenseib said:


> This is the dress we are taking. It's not an official Disney dress, but I like it better. We did get the braid headband from Disney store too.



Oooh ~ very lovely!


----------



## jockey

jockey said:


> My dd is going to bbb for her 3rd birthday in a few weeks, she has a short bob and I am wondering what they will do with it as she can't really put it up, she will be getting the Cinderella makeover. Also is a a bbb sash she will get or a birthday one


 Anyone have any info?


----------



## jenseib

jockey said:


> Anyone have any info?



Do you mean the bun? If she has enough for a small ponytail on top they will use what they can for a bun and leave the rest down. If not, then they won't be able to do it, but might be able to just sprinkle it with pixie dust. Let it grow from here on in till your trip so there is enough.


----------



## DisneyMomma81

DD's Rapunzel dress/costume is on it way ~ she's getting the UK Disney Store version ~ my fiance lives in England ~ so it's being shipped to him, he's moving out here to be with me/us late next month  The total cost after shipping is about $51 - I guess that's fair compared to the US Disney Store price after tax and then I'd have to add shipping *if I had to pay for it* I don't care much for the parks version as I mentioned above so I'm ok with the price I paid.


----------



## jenseib

DisneyMomma81 said:


> DD's Rapunzel dress/costume is on it way ~ she's getting the UK Disney Store version ~ my fiance lives in England ~ so it's being shipped to him, he's moving out here to be with me/us late next month  The total cost after shipping is about $51 - I guess that's fair compared to the US Disney Store price after tax and then I'd have to add shipping *if I had to pay for it* I don't care much for the parks version as I mentioned above so I'm ok with the price I paid.



I LOVE that version much better than the US versions.


----------



## MidwayLady

I would love the Ebay information on Ms. B as well! Thank


----------



## jenseib

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Editing based on jenseib's post below  Mrs B on ebay, the user name is wantsnneeds4u If she doesn't have listed what you want/need send her an ebay message - she'll list it for you when she can you just have to get it *BIN* before someone else does. DD has several dresses/costumes from her. You could look through her completed auctions to see what else she's had.
> 
> I don't care for the park version of Rapunzel's dress ~ I prefer the Disney Store version.
> 
> Here's the park costume ~ http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-WDW-RAPU...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33641376ab
> 
> Here's the Disney Store costume ~ http://www.disneystore.com/tangled-rapunzel-costume/mp/1268771/1000052/



There you go



MidwayLady said:


> I would love the Ebay information on Ms. B as well! Thank


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Would someone please PM me with Mrs. B's info on ebay?  I tried doing a search for wantsneeds4u, but I was told I needed an ID number...
Thanks!
Gretchen


----------



## jockey

jenseib said:


> Do you mean the bun? If she has enough for a small ponytail on top they will use what they can for a bun and leave the rest down. If not, then they won't be able to do it, but might be able to just sprinkle it with pixie dust. Let it grow from here on in till your trip so there is enough.



Great, I think they should be able to put the top section in a bun thhanks


----------



## hardingk

Hi everyone!
I am hoping someone can help! DD is huge into the princesses now and I am looking for a Snow White Dress, preferably the park version. I looked online at disney store and all they have left is a Large. DD is a XS. I checked out some of the other dresses and accessories and a lot of the different sizes are sold out as well as the accessories. Is Disney coming out with new dresses or is it just that they are sold out from the holidays?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## jenseib

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Would someone please PM me with Mrs. B's info on ebay?  I tried doing a search for wantsneeds4u, but I was told I needed an ID number...
> Thanks!
> Gretchen



Thats the only info we are allowed to give here.  Not sure what the id number means. I never had that


----------



## jenseib

On ebay, next to search, go to advance.  Then about 2/3rds down the page is a spot to look for sellers by Name/ID. Type in the name and go to the bottom and hit search and her stuff should come up.


----------



## mom2rtk

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Would someone please PM me with Mrs. B's info on ebay?  I tried doing a search for wantsneeds4u, but I was told I needed an ID number...
> Thanks!
> Gretchen



Next to the search box is the word "advanced". Click on that. You will have an option on the left column to "search by seller". Click on that then enter her ID name. The main search box just takes an item number or description, not the seller's ID.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> On ebay, next to search, got to advance.  Then 1bout 2/3rds down the page is a spot to look for sellers by Name/ID. Type in the name and go to the bottom and hit search and her stuff should come up.



JINX!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> JINX!



By me a coke!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> By me a coke!



You know I'd love to!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> You know I'd love to!



You need to plan a March trip now!    Of course with DH the way he's acting (can you say baby?), I can't give the exact dates yet anways.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> You need to plan a March trip now!    Of course with DH the way he's acting (can you say baby?), I can't give the exact dates yet anways.



You KNOW I can solve this right now....... How about leaving the hubbies behind and we take the girls together?

Of course you know my offer to buy you a coke would be null and void within the boundaries of Disney property..... I'm not MADE of money you know!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> You KNOW I can solve this right now....... How about leaving the hubbies behind and we take the girls together?
> 
> Of course you know my offer to buy you a coke would be null and void within the boundaries of Disney property..... I'm not MADE of money you know!



I would love that, but he's not that easy going, unfortunately. I guess Claire and I will run like wild dogs alone or something.   And yes, I think it might have to be a coke in a refillable mug...of course I buy the mug for myself first.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I would love that, but he's not that easy going, unfortunately. I guess Claire and I will run like wild dogs alone or something.   And yes, I think it might have to be a coke in a refillable mug...of course I buy the mug for myself first.



Hey, I can totally afford that!

Seriously, I hope you get things firmed up soon.


----------



## cinmell

My girls would like to get the  Crown Package (hair/nails/make up).  I would like to make CRT reservations for after BBB.  Does anyone know how long the appointment for this package takes?  We did it in '07 but I can't remember.  

Oops, one more question.  Can you make BBB appointments online or do you still have to call?

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

cinmell said:


> My girls would like to get the  Crown Package (hair/nails/make up).  I would like to make CRT reservations for after BBB.  Does anyone know how long the appointment for this package takes?  We did it in '07 but I can't remember.
> 
> Oops, one more question.  Can you make BBB appointments online or do you still have to call?
> 
> Thanks!



Last I knew you had to call for these appts.

It only takes 30 -45 minutes for the appt. The real issue is whether they are running on time. For that reason, we always schedule far enough in advance to get the first of the morning appt to avoid delays.


----------



## latexscooter

Just booked today for June. We decided to do it in the Castle at 2 p.m. after having lunch at CP. We usually take an afternoon break but thought maybe and in park lunch and a little princess TLC will be just as good. I hope I'm right.


----------



## nkkilala

How tight do they stick to the 3 year old age.

I have a friend going down in April and her daughter won't be 3 until Sept.

Her older sister is 5 and I can just see there being a big issue if one daughter gets the BBB treatment and the other is left out.

Any tips/experiences?


----------



## jenseib

nkkilala said:


> How tight do they stick to the 3 year old age.
> 
> I have a friend going down in April and her daughter won't be 3 until Sept.
> 
> Her older sister is 5 and I can just see there being a big issue if one daughter gets the BBB treatment and the other is left out.
> 
> Any tips/experiences?



I think they try to keep it within a month of the birthday. So technically she wil lbe too young. You could always ask when you get there and see what the ysay and I'm sure if they could they would squeeze her in.


----------



## PRPrincess1081

These are pics of my daughter who went for the 1st time last year in May 2010 and will be returning again in May 2011.


----------



## jenseib

She is just too cute


----------



## Castillo Mom

We haven't decided yet if we're having my niece do BBB on the same day as CRT dinner.  If we end up doing it the same day, we'd like to have some park time in between the two.  Assuming we're able to get a seating between 5:30 and 6:00, what time would be good to schedule BBB?  I'm thinking we should allow approximately two hours for the makeover and photoshoot, followed by about three hours of park time.  I'm thinking a noon appt. would be good?


----------



## mastermind307

I am trying to decide whether or not to make an appointment for my DD5 for our trip in November.  Can somebody tell me exactly what you get with the castle package.  I know you get the hair, make-up, nails, dress, and accessories.  What exactly are the accessories.  And it says the price starts at $189.95, will the price go up depending on which dress she chooses?   Just trying to figure out if we should get a dress ahead of time or let her pick one out there.  

Also, we won't be able to do everything on this trip so which would you choose.

BBB make over
MNSSHP on Oct. 30, 31 or Nov. 1 (if they have the party on those dates)
Getting park hoppers

We will be able to add one to our trip, but don't know which one would be best.


----------



## jenseib

mastermind307 said:


> I am trying to decide whether or not to make an appointment for my DD5 for our trip in November.  Can somebody tell me exactly what you get with the castle package.  I know you get the hair, make-up, nails, dress, and accessories.  What exactly are the accessories.  And it says the price starts at $189.95, will the price go up depending on which dress she chooses?   Just trying to figure out if we should get a dress ahead of time or let her pick one out there.
> 
> Also, we won't be able to do everything on this trip so which would you choose.
> 
> BBB make over
> MNSSHP on Oct. 30, 31 or Nov. 1 (if they have the party on those dates)
> Getting park hoppers
> 
> We will be able to add one to our trip, but don't know which one would be best.




I would get BBB make over and MNSSHP tickets. I wouldn't bother with parkhoppers. If only one, then probably MNSSHP.  Sicne you can do BB anytime of the year if/when you go back. I think if you bring your own dress and just do the basic package, you can still do the party as well.
I think the castle package is nice, but you really don't need all the accessories. I think it has a crown, shoes and wand. plus the photopackage., You can still go and have the photos taken and have them put on your photopass card. You just won't get the prints!


----------



## organized mommy

Is there anywhere that has pictures of the current dresses?  I would love to have a peak at the options before heading there.  Last time, DD through us for a loop.  Totally didn't think she would pick Tinkerbell!  But, she was the cutest Tink I have ever seen!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jzzikamarie

organized mommy said:


> Is there anywhere that has pictures of the current dresses?  I would love to have a peak at the options before heading there.  Last time, DD through us for a loop.  Totally didn't think she would pick Tinkerbell!  But, she was the cutest Tink I have ever seen!



I would love to know, too! My DD has done BBB the past two years and not much of a change. She's trying to decide now for our spring break trip (I'm sure she will change her mind 10 times within the next few weeks), and we both wanted to see pics.


----------



## organized mommy

It looks as though all of the costumes listed on the front page are the current ones.  After much much searching, I am 95% sure that these are the current dresses. I was able to track them all down to the Disney Store site for Authentic Park Merchandise. The ones that don't come up currently on their site, are sold out. But I was able to do some google searches that brought them up on Disney Store, but were sold out. I think I have them all!

We have not been to Disney yet, and are planning to go in May. So, if there is anyone out there that can confirm these are/aren't the current dresses, please let us know!

Here are the pictures of them from their website.
2011 Princess Costumes


----------



## jenseib

I know the Tiana one is because I have that one. I think the Jasmine looks right too. Not sure about the Cinderella or the Aurora. I thought both were a little different, but I could be wrong. I know they did change them, but I thought the Cinderella one was much prettier.


----------



## jenseib

This is the current ariel fish costume






And this is the Jasmine tutu






The Jasmine outfit






I don't know iff BBB sells all these or not. But these are park authentic right now.


----------



## jenseib

I think this is the current Cinderella






I think this is the snow white one, but I'm not 100% sure






This is the Aurora one


----------



## dizzydrop

Do I need to bring anything to prove my daughter's age cuz she's quite small for her age but she'll be 3 when we go.


----------



## jzzikamarie

Thank you both so much for posting! Those look like the same ones from last year, too...could be wrong. We have Jasmine and Tiana...hoping for Rapunzel or Cindy's wedding dress (dd saw one a while back at Disney Store). Any idea if they have either of those?


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Thanks so much for the pictures! When I clicked on your link it did show a Rapunzel dress, can anyone verify that they are indeed offering a Rapunzel dress.

I know they had the Rapunzel makeover and it is now over, my oldest DD really wanted to be Rapunzel for Halloween but I told her whatever BBB dress  she picks is her costume (we are going 9/22 through 10/1) so if they did indeed offer Rapunzel that would rock her world!!


----------



## J_Rasmussen

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures! When I clicked on your link it did show a Rapunzel dress, can anyone verify that they are indeed offering a Rapunzel dress.
> 
> I know they had the Rapunzel makeover and it is now over, my oldest DD really wanted to be Rapunzel for Halloween but I told her whatever BBB dress  she picks is her costume (we are going 9/22 through 10/1) so if they did indeed offer Rapunzel that would rock her world!!



off the subject, but i love your user name! GO HUSKERS!


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

J_Rasmussen said:


> off the subject, but i love your user name! GO HUSKERS!



Huge Husker fans in our house


----------



## lilmissdisney216

PRPrincess1081 said:


> These are pics of my daughter who went for the 1st time last year in May 2010 and will be returning again in May 2011.



The FGiT in your pictures is actually my trainer at the boutique at the moment!!!! She trained me and she's awesome!! LOVE working at the boutique!


----------



## PRPrincess1081

lilmissdisney216 said:


> The FGiT in your pictures is actually my trainer at the boutique at the moment!!!! She trained me and she's awesome!! LOVE working at the boutique!



I loved her - she did an excellent job with my daughter and talk to her the whole time.


----------



## cpbjgc

I think the answer may be no, but I thought I should ask, as I see there are some FGITs (current or former) responding on this thread. 

My daughter will be going to the BBB at DTD and will be doing the Crown package. This is her first time at the BBB. She was wondering  if it was possible to just get a french braid done, or does she have to choose from a set list of styles. In reading the thread, it looks like she has to go from the list, but I thought it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mom2rtk

cpbjgc said:


> I think the answer may be no, but I thought I should ask, as I see there are some FGITs (current or former) responding on this thread.
> 
> My daughter will be going to the BBB at DTD and will be doing the Crown package. This is her first time at the BBB. She was wondering  if it was possible to just get a french braid done, or does she have to choose from a set list of styles. In reading the thread, it looks like she has to go from the list, but I thought it doesn't hurt to ask.



I am not a CM, but can answer.

They will not vary from that list at all. Not even a tiny bit. 

No, the options aren't great. But for us it was more about the overall experience than the end result.


----------



## cpbjgc

mom2rtk said:


> I am not a CM, but can answer.
> 
> They will not vary from that list at all. Not even a tiny bit.
> 
> No, the options aren't great. But for us it was more about the overall experience than the end result.



That is what I thought. I wanted to know if we needed to manage expectations on the hair. We know she will get a total blast from the experience (and from the end result as she does not get to wear makeup for the most part). Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## jenseib

Yes, they will NOT vary at ALL. I asked for my DD's hair to be less bubbly and more spikey and they wouldn't even do that.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2rtk said:


> I am not a CM, but can answer.
> 
> They will not vary from that list at all. Not even a tiny bit.
> 
> No, the options aren't great. But for us it was more about the overall experience than the end result.



Janet, you should post a dress or do that you make/sell to show these ladies. 

Ill post the cindy Im going to do when its done


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Your daughter is beautiful, PRPrincess1021 - as are her pictures!  She's just precious!


----------



## heatherbynum

I really want to do this for my daughter but not sure if they would be able to do anything because of the length of her hair. It is between her shoulders and chin.  Her hair takes a really long time to grow. Hopefully by September, it will be longer.
Has anyone had children go in with shorter hair?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Duplicate post.  When I originally posted, I got a "fatal error" msg.  Reposted - and got a duplicate!  Go figure...


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

heatherbynum said:


> I really want to do this for my daughter but not sure if they would be able to do anything because of the length of her hair. It is between her shoulders and chin.  Her hair takes a really long time to grow. Hopefully by September, it will be longer.
> Has anyone had children go in with shorter hair?



I'm glad I can answer this for you.
They WILL be able to do a fabulous job for your daughter.
The first time I took my DGD she had hair down to the middle of her back and they made a cute little bun on top of her head.
The second time, she had hair just like your daughter's - just between her chin & shoulders.  Her hair style looked exactly the same!  
The third time my DGD requested the "mod" or 'rock star" look (I forget what it's called), but they added a pink hair piece over the SAME hairstyle.
Your daughter will be just fine.
Also - my DGD has bangs.  Twice they left them down & once they slicked them back - all after asking her how she wanted them.
Please don't worry - and have a great time.


----------



## heatherbynum

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm glad I can answer this for you.
> They WILL be able to do a fabulous job for your daughter.
> The first time I took my DGD she had hair down to the middle of her back and they made a cute little bun on top of her head.
> The second time, she had hair just like your daughter's - just between her chin & shoulders.  Her hair style looked exactly the same!
> The third time my DGD requested the "mod" or 'rock star" look (I forget what it's called), but they added a pink hair piece over the SAME hairstyle.
> Your daughter will be just fine.
> Also - my DGD has bangs.  Twice they left them down & once they slicked them back - all after asking her how she wanted them.
> Please don't worry - and have a great time.



Thank you so much for answering  I am really glad to hear that they can do something with her hair. She is going to excited for this.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

She'll LOVE it!


----------



## PRPrincess1081

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Your daughter is beautiful, PRPrincess1021 - as are her pictures!  She's just precious!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi there, 

A fellow wishtripper sent me over here. My 3-year-old daughter will be going (hopefully!) to Disney for her Make-a-Wish trip and I know she would LOVE to go to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique to get all dazzled and sparkled up since she ADORES the princesses, but from what I'm reading, the hairstyle is the main focus of the 'makeover' and Brooke's hair is rather short. (She lost it all as a result of chemo--she is now cancer-free!--and although it is growing back quickly, it's still a buzz cut! Not even long enough for barrettes yet.) Admittedly, by the time we go, she will have more hair to work with but I doubt it will be long enough to pin up into a bun with a tiara.

Do the Fairy Godmothers at BBB do anything different for girls with short hair? Do they offer some sort of different package (such as makeup and nails and sash, only? or the makeup and dress combo only?) Do they charge the same amount even if they can't do anything with the guest's hair besides spike it up? Is the experience of BBB still worth the price even if they can't give her a hairstyle?

As much I'd love to take her, I don't know that I can justify the expense of a BBB package if all they offer is hairstyling and she can't have anything done. 

Anyone encounter the same situation? Suggestions? Would love to hear it. Thanks so much.


----------



## alayne

Quick question: if you purchase a dress at BBB will they send it back to your room like they do at other stores. My DD does not want to wear the dress all day because she wants to wear her Birthday Shirt. But I don't want to carry the outfit around all day. Just wondering if we could have it sent back to our room?


----------



## mom2rtk

alayne said:


> Quick question: if you purchase a dress at BBB will they send it back to your room like they do at other stores. My DD does not want to wear the dress all day because she wants to wear her Birthday Shirt. But I don't want to carry the outfit around all day. Just wondering if we could have it sent back to our room?



I'm not certain of your answer, but you could always bring a good size zip loc bag to put the dress in. Once you zip it shut and mush all the air out, it weighs very little and doesn't take much room in your bag. Those dresses don't wrinkly much either.

Also, be sure to ask for a "Birthday Princess" sash at the boutique instead of the regular "Princess" sash.


----------



## Honeystar120608

As much as I love the Tiana dress, DD really wants the Rapunzel dress...it's been asked, but does anybody know if it will continue throughout the year? We aren't going to be there until October. Should I start looking online maybe? What about the accessories? the point for her is to get the outfit... we did BBB last year in her own dress.


----------



## mchhp

Honeystar120608 said:


> As much as I love the Tiana dress, DD really wants the Rapunzel dress...it's been asked, but does anybody know if it will continue throughout the year? We aren't going to be there until October. Should I start looking online maybe? What about the accessories? the point for her is to get the outfit... we did BBB last year in her own dress.




I just got off the phone with a fiary godmother in training and while it was like pulling teeth to get a list of the options, she did say Rapunzel is an option as of now. I hope she is here to stay. 

Me: "what princesses are available?"
godmother: "what princesses are you wanting?"
Me: "we don't know, but I want to start dicussing with my daughter so she doesn't have to descide at list minute, so who is available"
godmother: "all of them" 

Ok?????

so i started naming them off asking if they had more then one dress like cinderella's wedding dress, etc. 
I got out of her: 
cinderella
belle
ariel
aurora
tiana
rapunzel
jasmine
snow white. 

after i got those, it wasn't worth my time trying to get her to list them anymore. A little frustrating, but whatever. 

so in short, as of next month they should have rapunzel.


----------



## nejjie

Will the Rapunzel option just be the wig? My daughter wants to be made up like Rapunzel but how do they do the whole speal with just a wig?  If it is something like a hair extension then it is worth it


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

mom2pixies said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A fellow wishtripper sent me over here. My 3-year-old daughter will be going (hopefully!) to Disney for her Make-a-Wish trip and I know she would LOVE to go to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique to get all dazzled and sparkled up since she ADORES the princesses, but from what I'm reading, the hairstyle is the main focus of the 'makeover' and Brooke's hair is rather short. (She lost it all as a result of chemo--she is now cancer-free!--and although it is growing back quickly, it's still a buzz cut! Not even long enough for barrettes yet.) Admittedly, by the time we go, she will have more hair to work with but I doubt it will be long enough to pin up into a bun with a tiara.
> 
> Do the Fairy Godmothers at BBB do anything different for girls with short hair? Do they offer some sort of different package (such as makeup and nails and sash, only? or the makeup and dress combo only?) Do they charge the same amount even if they can't do anything with the guest's hair besides spike it up? Is the experience of BBB still worth the price even if they can't give her a hairstyle?
> 
> As much I'd love to take her, I don't know that I can justify the expense of a BBB package if all they offer is hairstyling and she can't have anything done.
> 
> Anyone encounter the same situation? Suggestions? Would love to hear it. Thanks so much.



I'm sorry I can't answer your question specifically, but maybe this will help:
FGMIT can only do certain styles - they're not allowed to deviate.  However, maybe they're allowed some leeway in certain circumstances???  I do know that there are some hair-pieces they can utilize - maybe your daughter could use one of these?
As far as I know, all the packages include the hair.
I hope someone who works at WDW will come along and answer your question more authoritatively.  Maybe you could call and ask someone at BBB?
In the meantime, please let me tell you how wonderful it is that your daughter is now healthy!  That is a priceless gift - as only a parent like you can realize!
I'm sending you much pixie dust and many good wishes!!!


----------



## tish9774

heatherbynum said:


> I really want to do this for my daughter but not sure if they would be able to do anything because of the length of her hair. It is between her shoulders and chin.  Her hair takes a really long time to grow. Hopefully by September, it will be longer.
> Has anyone had children go in with shorter hair?



My DD Emily always has chin length hair when we are in WDW.  She has been to Bibbidi twice and there has never been a problem.  Shorter hair just means more gel and spray.  

Your daughter will love it no matter what!!

Have fun!
Tish


----------



## Honeystar120608

mchhp said:


> I just got off the phone with a fiary godmother in training and while it was like pulling teeth to get a list of the options, she did say Rapunzel is an option as of now. I hope she is here to stay.
> 
> Me: "what princesses are available?"
> godmother: "what princesses are you wanting?"
> Me: "we don't know, but I want to start dicussing with my daughter so she doesn't have to descide at list minute, so who is available"
> godmother: "all of them"
> 
> Ok?????
> 
> so i started naming them off asking if they had more then one dress like cinderella's wedding dress, etc.
> I got out of her:
> cinderella
> belle
> ariel
> aurora
> tiana
> rapunzel
> jasmine
> snow white.
> 
> after i got those, it wasn't worth my time trying to get her to list them anymore. A little frustrating, but whatever.
> 
> so in short, as of next month they should have rapunzel.



Thank you very much! When you say as of next month, do you mean between now and then. Or after next month. 
I've been combing through different websites and the one I like most (not that there are a lot to chose from) is indeed the Disney World dress for Tangled. Tiana is 2nd choice, but last year was a big deal to see Tiana, she dd BBB and went over to meet Tiana in a custom snow white dress (dress not big poof lol) So this year is sort of Tangled, so I hope I can get what she wants. Be nice if it was already there, but Im scared to wait.


----------



## mchhp

Honeystar120608 said:


> Thank you very much! When you say as of next month, do you mean between now and then. Or after next month.
> I've been combing through different websites and the one I like most (not that there are a lot to chose from) is indeed the Disney World dress for Tangled. Tiana is 2nd choice, but last year was a big deal to see Tiana, she dd BBB and went over to meet Tiana in a custom snow white dress (dress not big poof lol) So this year is sort of Tangled, so I hope I can get what she wants. Be nice if it was already there, but Im scared to wait.



when i called i told her the dates we would be there (april 23-28) and she said rapunzel was an option. 


Has there been a princess or character they have only offered for a short amount of time?

I know they may change the dresses up, and add more then one option for some princesses (ie. cinderella and wedding cinderella and ariel and ball gown ariel), but to get rid of a princess who's DVD is set to release march 29th? i would hope not. plus, if tiana is still available after her movie theatre release and her dvd release, it sounds good for Rapunzel, right?


----------



## EeyoreGurl

Hi! First time poster here, but I had to jump in. We are at WDW right now (we leave tomorrow  ) my daughter had her appt at BBB a couple days ago and she got the rapunzel dress. They were limited on sizes, because they are selling out everywhere, but they had hers. They didn't have the makeover with the wig, but that was OK because she wanted the bun with the tiara anyways.

The dress is very cute and didn't feel itchy at all. They didn't have shoes, crown or wand for it, but they just gave her the crown and wand from Aurora's set up and some multicolored sparkly shoes and she was as happy as can be!

Hopefully they will have everything by the time you go. Have Fun!!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

mchhp said:


> I just got off the phone with a fiary godmother in training and while it was like pulling teeth to get a list of the options, she did say Rapunzel is an option as of now. I hope she is here to stay.
> 
> Me: "what princesses are available?"
> godmother: "what princesses are you wanting?"
> Me: "we don't know, but I want to start dicussing with my daughter so she doesn't have to descide at list minute, so who is available"
> godmother: "all of them"
> 
> Ok?????
> 
> so i started naming them off asking if they had more then one dress like cinderella's wedding dress, etc.
> I got out of her:
> cinderella
> belle
> ariel
> aurora
> tiana
> rapunzel
> jasmine
> snow white.
> 
> after i got those, it wasn't worth my time trying to get her to list them anymore. A little frustrating, but whatever.
> 
> so in short, as of next month they should have rapunzel.



There is really no way to call and talk to a FGIT that I know of. You most likely just talked to a CM who books it. And sadly they are clueless. The go from a script. 
I had heard that the Rapunzel dress was going to be phased out in Jan. They might have kept it or they might have a lot left so they are still selling them.
For  those REALLY wanting rapunzel dress, I would suggest if you find one online to buy it and take it, just to be safe.



nejjie said:


> Will the Rapunzel option just be the wig? My daughter wants to be made up like Rapunzel but how do they do the whole speal with just a wig?  If it is something like a hair extension then it is worth it



I don't beleive they have a rapunzel wig at all. I have heard some talk about bringin their own that they bought a the Disney store.



mom2pixies said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A fellow wishtripper sent me over here. My 3-year-old daughter will be going (hopefully!) to Disney for her Make-a-Wish trip and I know she would LOVE to go to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique to get all dazzled and sparkled up since she ADORES the princesses, but from what I'm reading, the hairstyle is the main focus of the 'makeover' and Brooke's hair is rather short. (She lost it all as a result of chemo--she is now cancer-free!--and although it is growing back quickly, it's still a buzz cut! Not even long enough for barrettes yet.) Admittedly, by the time we go, she will have more hair to work with but I doubt it will be long enough to pin up into a bun with a tiara.
> 
> Do the Fairy Godmothers at BBB do anything different for girls with short hair? Do they offer some sort of different package (such as makeup and nails and sash, only? or the makeup and dress combo only?) Do they charge the same amount even if they can't do anything with the guest's hair besides spike it up? Is the experience of BBB still worth the price even if they can't give her a hairstyle?
> 
> As much I'd love to take her, I don't know that I can justify the expense of a BBB package if all they offer is hairstyling and she can't have anything done.
> 
> Anyone encounter the same situation? Suggestions? Would love to hear it. Thanks so much.



The hair has to be able to be pulled into a ponytail for all the styles. Even if it is a small numb of one it will work. But they have to be able to have a small ponytail/braid in order to use the hairpeices or make the bun. They do have an option of just glitter and gel for short hair. It used to be called the cool dude, but I think that has been changed.  But I have seen some girls with really short hair getting that done. It's kind of more of a boys style, but with short hair on a girl it is fun too.


----------



## Honeystar120608

How much are the Dress at BBB? Just comparing to ebay, which seem incredibly expensive. (Tangled)


----------



## jenseib

Honeystar120608 said:


> How much are the Dress at BBB? Just comparing to ebay, which seem incredibly expensive. (Tangled)



I think they are $65 plus tax


----------



## mouskemomof2

Does the crown come with the Crown Package if you get the princess hair-do (the one with the bun) or do you need to buy it separately?


----------



## fterie4u

What all is included with the $189.95 price?  At what point in the process does it start adding up past that?  Once the accessories are picked?  
We are trying to decide if we should just bring our own dress or do everything there.


----------



## jenseib

fterie4u said:


> What all is included with the $189.95 price?  At what point in the process does it start adding up past that?  Once the accessories are picked?
> We are trying to decide if we should just bring our own dress or do everything there.



I'm not sure what exactly comes with it, but its dress,shoes, crown , wand and photopackage (not sure if anything else or not). Each thing is rung up to come up with that price. If you chose not to get something, the price goes down, if you get something more it goes up.



mouskemomof2 said:


> Does the crown come with the Crown Package if you get the princess hair-do (the one with the bun) or do you need to buy it separately?



The Tiara comes with the bun hairstyle, no matter which package you chose.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Has anyone been in 2011 and can say if they do or do not have a Rapunzel gown for purchase.

I know they had a Rapunzel hair do in 2010, but we are interested in the gown.

Thanks so much.


----------



## mom2pixies

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I'm sorry I can't answer your question specifically, but maybe this will help:
> FGMIT can only do certain styles - they're not allowed to deviate.  However, maybe they're allowed some leeway in certain circumstances???  I do know that there are some hair-pieces they can utilize - maybe your daughter could use one of these?
> As far as I know, all the packages include the hair.
> I hope someone who works at WDW will come along and answer your question more authoritatively.  Maybe you could call and ask someone at BBB?
> In the meantime, please let me tell you how wonderful it is that your daughter is now healthy!  That is a priceless gift - as only a parent like you can realize!
> I'm sending you much pixie dust and many good wishes!!!



Thank you! Yes, we couldn't have asked for a better way to start the new year than to hear she was cancer-free! Well, if her wish is granted and we do end up going to WDW, I will definitely call to make an appointment and inquire further. Thanks for the info (and good wishes!), anyways.


----------



## hardingk

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Has anyone been in 2011 and can say if they do or do not have a Rapunzel gown for purchase.
> 
> I know they had a Rapunzel hair do in 2010, but we are interested in the gown.
> 
> Thanks so much.



They had the Rapunzel gown in HS last month when we were there.  Check out the Disney Store online too. I personally like that Rapunzel dress better then the one in the park.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Has anyone been in 2011 and can say if they do or do not have a Rapunzel gown for purchase.
> 
> I know they had a Rapunzel hair do in 2010, but we are interested in the gown.
> 
> Thanks so much.



We were at BBB at MK on Mar 5 this year.

They did NOT have the Rapunzel dress there.  However, they DID have the Rapunzel wig.  It was a wig, not just the braid, and the wig did have her long hair in a braid with flowers in it.  It was very nice.


----------



## kiernanandliamsmom

Hi everyone!  Quick question for you.  My dd will be 3 in December when we're going to Disney World and she is soo excited about doing the bibbidi bobbidi boutique.  The only thing is, she has fine curly hair that snags and knots something awful and she fusses like crazy when you brush her hair.  She wants the hairdo with the extensions and I was wondering if I would be able to put her hair up in a ponytail before we go and then all they would have to do is braid it and put the extensions on.  Do you think this would be OK?

Thanks!


----------



## gortman65

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> We were at BBB at MK on Mar 5 this year.
> 
> They did NOT have the Rapunzel dress there.  However, they DID have the Rapunzel wig.  It was a wig, not just the braid, and the wig did have her long hair in a braid with flowers in it.  It was very nice.



Does anyone know if they carry the Rapunzel dress at the Disney Store in DTD?

Thanks!


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> We were at BBB at MK on Mar 5 this year.
> 
> They did NOT have the Rapunzel dress there.  However, they DID have the Rapunzel wig.  It was a wig, not just the braid, and the wig did have her long hair in a braid with flowers in it.  It was very nice.



Thanks so much! I think I will end up buying one before we go as a special treat and she can pick something else in the BBB. 

She wants to be Rapunzel at some point, so much so that she's been growing her curly blond hair. It's past her little bum


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

kiernanandliamsmom said:


> Hi everyone!  Quick question for you.  My dd will be 3 in December when we're going to Disney World and she is soo excited about doing the bibbidi bobbidi boutique.  The only thing is, she has fine curly hair that snags and knots something awful and she fusses like crazy when you brush her hair.  She wants the hairdo with the extensions and I was wondering if I would be able to put her hair up in a ponytail before we go and then all they would have to do is braid it and put the extensions on.  Do you think this would be OK?
> 
> Thanks!



I dont know the answer, but I will say my girls (both) have the same kind of hair and brushing their hair is a pain in my butt!

Anyway, my BBB plan is to give them a bath that morning and extra condition their hair and get every little tangle combed out. Then pull the whole shebang up in a pony, once we get to BBB I will remove the ponytail holder and hopefully it will have minimal tangles.

Also, my girls dont fuss and cry when someone else (even daddy) touches their hair, so my hope is that when the FGIT touches their hair they will act like angels


----------



## +Rosetta+

kiernanandliamsmom said:


> Hi everyone!  Quick question for you.  My dd will be 3 in December when we're going to Disney World and she is soo excited about doing the bibbidi bobbidi boutique.  The only thing is, she has fine curly hair that snags and knots something awful and she fusses like crazy when you brush her hair.  She wants the hairdo with the extensions and I was wondering if I would be able to put her hair up in a ponytail before we go and then all they would have to do is braid it and put the extensions on.  Do you think this would be OK?
> 
> Thanks!



There is a very particular ponytail placement and look that goes into each style, so they will have to do the ponytail themselves. I had parents warn me all the time that their girls "have thin/tangle prone hair and that they hate their hair being brushed." I think, out of all of them, I only had 2-3 in 5 months I was a FGIT that really cried like crazy with me. 

There is so much stuff going on at the BBB and the FGITs are trained to take tangles out in the most gentle way possible. A lot of FGITs will tell them it's a magic comb which usually works out well too if they're really scared of hurting. Maybe if you tell her there are magic, "no-ouch" combs beforehand it'll help put her at ease as well.
Also, if a little princess is still fussing, usually the other FGITs will pop by to say hello and distract her til the pony is up ^^ She'll be in good hands, just sit back, relax and enjoy her transformation


----------



## ReneeDisney

HI All! 

We are heading to the world this October and will be going to MNSSHP. I would love for my daughter to have ther BBB appointment later in the day so she is all set and dressed for the Halloween Party. Does it get really crowded and off schedule the later in the day you make your BBB appointment? I had orginally thought of going first thing in the morning. THOUGHTS and experiences?? 
THANKS!
Renee


----------



## Minnie&Tink

My dd has shorter chin length hair.  Does anyone know what sort of style could be done at BBB with shorter hair?  I've always seen the girls who have been there with their hair in a tight bun but that wouldn't work for my dd.


----------



## Singledad

do the prices listed at the first post (which still shows cool dude and not the knight's package... so this is why I am asking)  include tax and are accurate? I am trying to get a solid look at what I will have to have for the crown package. (We are bringing her own dress)


----------



## +Rosetta+

Singledad said:


> do the prices listed at the first post (which still shows cool dude and not the knight's package... so this is why I am asking)  include tax and are accurate? I am trying to get a solid look at what I will have to have for the crown package. (We are bringing her own dress)



Yes, those are accurate prices and no they don't include tax.

Official site for reference: http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique/

The crown is hair/makeup/nails, but you are welcome to add anything you'd like to make a custom "order" in case she really wants a Belle Crown or shoes or something like that.


----------



## candielips

I would love if they added Rapunzel hair as one of the choices of hairstyles.   
I know this is wishful thinking, but I can dream.  
Has anyone seen the Rapunzel dress at the DTD BBB?
My DD only wants to be Rapunzel, but she like to pick her dress out at the park.


----------



## Singledad

+Rosetta+ said:


> and no they don't include tax.
> ...
> The crown is hair/makeup/nails, but you are welcome to add anything you'd like to make a custom "order" in case she really wants a Belle Crown or shoes or something like that.



Any idea what tax is in MK?  and really glad to know that we might be able to snag shoes... we can never find the right princesses in the size she is currently wearing, and I am scared to order them online, as I find different styles to fit differently.


----------



## Suz725

Singledad said:


> Any idea what tax is in MK?  and really glad to know that we might be able to snag shoes... we can never find the right princesses in the size she is currently wearing, and I am scared to order them online, as I find different styles to fit differently.



Stride Rite has a new line of Disney princess shoes that are wayy better than the plastic ones Disney sells


----------



## jenseib

Singledad said:


> Any idea what tax is in MK?  and really glad to know that we might be able to snag shoes... we can never find the right princesses in the size she is currently wearing, and I am scared to order them online, as I find different styles to fit differently.



I'm not sure of her size, but be aware that Disney sizes of shoes don't go very high...at least in the past they haven't.


----------



## mom2pixies

Does BBB have lots of Ariel costumes and accessories? She loves Ariel (it is her Make-a-Wish dream to meet her!) and will lean toward anything Ariel, but I know that the Ariel dresses aren't as popular as traditional Cinderella, Aurora or Belle and not as 'new' as Tiana and Rapunzel, so I'm just wondering what kind of options there are. 

My daughter already has a mermaid costume that I made for her last Halloween, and I know she'd prefer an Ariel ballgown if we get the costume package. Do they only have the green one, or the pink one as well? What about her wedding gown or her blue town dress? And do they have Ariel shoes and crowns?

Thanks.


----------



## jenseib

Singledad said:


> Any idea what tax is in MK?  and really glad to know that we might be able to snag shoes... we can never find the right princesses in the size she is currently wearing, and I am scared to order them online, as I find different styles to fit differently.





mom2pixies said:


> Does BBB have lots of Ariel costumes and accessories? She loves Ariel (it is her Make-a-Wish dream to meet her!) and will lean toward anything Ariel, but I know that the Ariel dresses aren't as popular as traditional Cinderella, Aurora or Belle and not as 'new' as Tiana and Rapunzel, so I'm just wondering what kind of options there are.
> 
> My daughter already has a mermaid costume that I made for her last Halloween, and I know she'd prefer an Ariel ballgown if we get the costume package. Do they only have the green one, or the pink one as well? What about her wedding gown or her blue town dress? And do they have Ariel shoes and crowns?
> 
> Thanks.



Last I knew, they only had the greenish dress...I think they might have the mermaid costume too, but can't remember for sure.


----------



## Singledad

Suz725 said:


> Stride Rite has a new line of Disney princess shoes that are wayy better than the plastic ones Disney sells


We will have to take a day trip out to Stride Rite, but I don't think mine carries the size needed now...




jenseib said:


> I'm not sure of her size, but be aware that Disney sizes of shoes don't go very high...at least in the past they haven't.



yeah, she nearing the 'end of the line' in shoe sizes. Our trouble isn't finding ones in her size, it is finding ones in her size, with the right princess/colors.

Because she is red-head she tends to go for a lot of ariel stuff, but can seem to only find either: too small, way too large, or something that is the wrong colors to match the dress.  hopefully BBB we will have some magic. 

if not, she can still wear her 'walking' shoes.


----------



## Mom2HandR

candielips said:


> I would love if they added Rapunzel hair as one of the choices of hairstyles.
> I know this is wishful thinking, but I can dream.
> Has anyone seen the Rapunzel dress at the DTD BBB?
> My DD only wants to be Rapunzel, but she like to pick her dress out at the park.



We were at BBB MK last week and I asked at BBBDTD - no Rapunzel hair anywhere.  Sold out till April - maybe - according to the CM. No dresses either. I was kicking myself I hadn't brought a dress from the Disney store. DD ended up a perfectly happy Ariel!


----------



## Mom2HandR

mom2pixies said:


> Does BBB have lots of Ariel costumes and accessories? She loves Ariel (it is her Make-a-Wish dream to meet her!) and will lean toward anything Ariel, but I know that the Ariel dresses aren't as popular as traditional Cinderella, Aurora or Belle and not as 'new' as Tiana and Rapunzel, so I'm just wondering what kind of options there are.
> 
> My daughter already has a mermaid costume that I made for her last Halloween, and I know she'd prefer an Ariel ballgown if we get the costume package. Do they only have the green one, or the pink one as well? What about her wedding gown or her blue town dress? And do they have Ariel shoes and crowns?
> 
> Thanks.



I found the costumes very limited - Ariel was only the mermaid or the green gown. No other choices. The rest had only one dress - Tiana, Tink, Snow White, Belle, Jasmine and Cinderella. That was it. No Rapunzel.
They had lots of Ariel crowns and wands. Shoes were limited in size - my DD decided on the sparkly flats as there were no Ariel in her size. They were comfy so that was a good choice.

DD met Ariel at Cinderella's Table. The Princesses were all fabulous - enjoy your trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

Seriously........if your daughter has her heart set on a certain princess........... save yourself some heartache and bring one with you! It's a little hassle, but not bad. They fare quite well in a zip loc bag with the air squished out.......and weigh next to nothing that way.

It's pretty clear that they don't feel obligated to keep all the selection up in every size, so just know that going in......


----------



## mom2pixies

Mom2HandR said:


> I found the costumes very limited - Ariel was only the mermaid or the green gown. No other choices. The rest had only one dress - Tiana, Tink, Snow White, Belle, Jasmine and Cinderella. That was it. No Rapunzel.
> They had lots of Ariel crowns and wands. Shoes were limited in size - my DD decided on the sparkly flats as there were no Ariel in her size. They were comfy so that was a good choice.
> 
> DD met Ariel at Cinderella's Table. The Princesses were all fabulous - enjoy your trip!



Thanks for the information! I don't think she would mind other crowns and wands, but I'm pretty certain the dress will have to be Ariel's!  Glad to hear they have at least the green gown. That pink ballgown is hard to find! Looks like they used to have it online, but it's sold out. Too bad, I would bought that one and brought it with us.


----------



## mom2pixies

mom2rtk said:


> Seriously........if your daughter has her heart set on a certain princess........... save yourself some heartache and bring one with you! It's a little hassle, but not bad. They fare quite well in a zip loc bag with the air squished out.......and weigh next to nothing that way.
> 
> It's pretty clear that they don't feel obligated to keep all the selection up in every size, so just know that going in......



That's a good idea. If I can find an Ariel ballgown, I'll just pick it up and take it with us. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## kiernanandliamsmom

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I dont know the answer, but I will say my girls (both) have the same kind of hair and brushing their hair is a pain in my butt!
> 
> Anyway, my BBB plan is to give them a bath that morning and extra condition their hair and get every little tangle combed out. Then pull the whole shebang up in a pony, once we get to BBB I will remove the ponytail holder and hopefully it will have minimal tangles.
> 
> Also, my girls dont fuss and cry when someone else (even daddy) touches their hair, so my hope is that when the FGIT touches their hair they will act like angels



Thanks so much, that sounds like a good plan!  I used my straightener on her hair once for fun because she wanted "mommy hair" and it didn't knot after that hardly at all until I washed it again so maybe I will try that.


----------



## kiernanandliamsmom

+Rosetta+ said:


> There is a very particular ponytail placement and look that goes into each style, so they will have to do the ponytail themselves. I had parents warn me all the time that their girls "have thin/tangle prone hair and that they hate their hair being brushed." I think, out of all of them, I only had 2-3 in 5 months I was a FGIT that really cried like crazy with me.
> 
> There is so much stuff going on at the BBB and the FGITs are trained to take tangles out in the most gentle way possible. A lot of FGITs will tell them it's a magic comb which usually works out well too if they're really scared of hurting. Maybe if you tell her there are magic, "no-ouch" combs beforehand it'll help put her at ease as well.
> Also, if a little princess is still fussing, usually the other FGITs will pop by to say hello and distract her til the pony is up ^^ She'll be in good hands, just sit back, relax and enjoy her transformation



Ah thank you so much for answering!  You definitely put me at ease!  I just want the experience to be wonderful for her as she is looking forward to it so much!


----------



## KELLY

Last time we did this we got the big package.  But it came with things we didn't need.  Like the shoes and wand.  Will they just adjust the pakcage price if you don't get those things.  I also could do without the photo op this time also.  I like the ones they do in the Boutique it self but the posed ones I could skip this time.  

So would the do the package at 
55.00 add the dress and the crown?  Or do I have to get the entire package?

Thanks


----------



## hardingk

Has anyone flown with the wands in a carry on? I don't think they have liqud in the handle, I just want to make sure, not that it is taken away from DD in the airport.


----------



## hardingk

Suz725 said:


> Stride Rite has a new line of Disney princess shoes that are wayy better than the plastic ones Disney sells



We were at Stride Rite yesterday and dd picked out the Cinderella shoes and Ariel sandals.  They were $40 a pair, but buy one get one 1/2 off. Plus I had a $5 coupon.  We got home and I checked the size and they are 1/2 a size smaller then what she has at home already (the snow white ones). They fit her, but I am afraid they may be too tight. I called the store to ask for the next size up, but they said they only come in whole sizes which I am afraid will be too big).  So we will probabaly have to return them.

Target also carries Disney Princess shoes. Sometimes they are on sale for $8 but are about $15 regular price. They are better than the ones in the park, but not made as well as the Stride Rite ones.


----------



## candielips

KELLY said:


> Last time we did this we got the big package.  But it came with things we didn't need.  Like the shoes and wand.  Will they just adjust the pakcage price if you don't get those things.  I also could do without the photo op this time also.  I like the ones they do in the Boutique it self but the posed ones I could skip this time.
> 
> So would the do the package at
> 55.00 add the dress and the crown?  Or do I have to get the entire package?
> 
> Thanks



They did this for us last Sept.  Our DD did not want the crown or the wand, so they removed them from the pkg.  She chose Sleeping Beauty and I think with tax it came to $170 something.


----------



## +Rosetta+

KELLY said:


> Last time we did this we got the big package.  But it came with things we didn't need.  Like the shoes and wand.  Will they just adjust the package price if you don't get those things.  I also could do without the photo op this time also.  I like the ones they do in the Boutique it self but the posed ones I could skip this time.
> 
> So would the do the package at
> 55.00 add the dress and the crown?  Or do I have to get the entire package?
> 
> Thanks



Nope, don't worry about it, just let them know at check-in that you'd like to do the crown package with a dress and crown added instead and they'll get her all set up.


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

Woohoo! Just snagged an appointment for May 17th at 6:10 in the castle for two little girls!   Just wanted to share my excitement. 


Also, what are the odds of them taking our appointment early if we show up early? Is it usually busy toward the end of the day? The reason I'm asking is because we have a dinner ressie at 1900 PF later that evening and I don't want to cut it too close.


----------



## KELLY

candielips said:


> They did this for us last Sept.  Our DD did not want the crown or the wand, so they removed them from the pkg.  She chose Sleeping Beauty and I think with tax it came to $170 something.





+Rosetta+ said:


> Nope, don't worry about it, just let them know at check-in that you'd like to do the crown package with a dress and crown added instead and they'll get her all set up.



Thank You very Much.  My older dd is doing PL and my youngest is doing BBB.


----------



## KELLY

Anyone know how much the crowns are?
Thanks


----------



## jenseib

KELLY said:


> Anyone know how much the crowns are?
> Thanks



If you mean the tiara, I think they are around 10ish. We bought the belle crown last trip (2009) and I think that was around $15.


----------



## jzzikamarie

Just curious, if wanting a tutu, where do get them? I called and spoke to a CM that told me they are not selling them...just the main princess dresses and Minnie and Tink. Are they being bought at another shop and taken in? TIA!


----------



## Minnie&Tink

I'd love to know about the tutus as well.  My dd already has Cinderella and Minnie Mouse dresses but won't be wearing either to BBB.  I'd love to get her a Princess tutu instead of the full dress.




jzzikamarie said:


> Just curious, if wanting a tutu, where do get them? I called and spoke to a CM that told me they are not selling them...just the main princess dresses and Minnie and Tink. Are they being bought at another shop and taken in? TIA!


----------



## jzzikamarie

Minnie&Tink said:


> I'd love to know about the tutus as well.  My dd already has Cinderella and Minnie Mouse dresses but won't be wearing either to BBB.  I'd love to get her a Princess tutu instead of the full dress.



My dd has her appointment on Monday...I'll find out something for you and report back!


----------



## lbuzz52

we are going to the dtd location for the first time.  we are preordering the cd, using our own dress, and getting the middle package.  where is it that we go to get the photopass pictures there? thanks!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

We were at Epcot the other day and they had every tutu you can imagine. It was in MouseGears the HUGE store in Future World on the left side of the Dancing Fountain. HTH!

If they have them there I bet you they also have them at DTD at the World of Disney Store especially since they have a BBB in that store..


----------



## mchhp

if anyone has pictures of these tutus, i would love to see one


----------



## lilmissdisney216

lbuzz52 said:


> we are going to the dtd location for the first time.  we are preordering the cd, using our own dress, and getting the middle package.  where is it that we go to get the photopass pictures there? thanks!



Hey there! I am currently a FGiT at the DTD location and I also put in some time at the Castle as well!! For the photopass pictures for the photoshoot after the makeover in DTD you will go to guest relations that is next to the Ghiradelli chocolate place. They have the set up in there for the photoshoot for the princesses. Also, I would suggest trying to get your princess involved in the princess parade that they have in DTD for the princesses that were made up in the boutique that day. Photopass takes pictures there too and its held at 2PM on weekdays and noon on the weekends ( I wanna say that's right...if not I'm sure another FGiT can correct me if I'm wrong). Hope that helps. 

 Meredith


----------



## Minnie&Tink

For the BBB castle location where do they do the photo shoot?  Is it at or near the Tinkerbell shop?  Can you get the photo shoot for photopass purposes even if you don't get the expensive package?




lilmissdisney216 said:


> Hey there! I am currently a FGiT at the DTD location and I also put in some time at the Castle as well!! For the photopass pictures for the photoshoot after the makeover in DTD you will go to guest relations that is next to the Ghiradelli chocolate place. They have the set up in there for the photoshoot for the princesses. Also, I would suggest trying to get your princess involved in the princess parade that they have in DTD for the princesses that were made up in the boutique that day. Photopass takes pictures there too and its held at 2PM on weekdays and noon on the weekends ( I wanna say that's right...if not I'm sure another FGiT can correct me if I'm wrong). Hope that helps.
> 
> Meredith


----------



## A&MsMommy

Does anyone know what the current Tinkerbell costume looks like?


----------



## strmtroopr96

A&MsMommy said:


> Does anyone know what the current Tinkerbell costume looks like?




I am wondering this as well. My 4 yr old will be doing the BBB for the first time in September and is wanting to be Tinkerbell.


----------



## Christie74

I was just wondering if Disney allows us to take pictures and video during the process of becoming a princess. What about at the photo shoot at the end, can I take pictures when the photographer does? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Singledad

Christie74 said:


> I was just wondering if Disney allows us to take pictures and video during the process of becoming a princess. What about at the photo shoot at the end, can I take pictures when the photographer does? Thanks in advance for your help!



yes, you can use your own camera.


----------



## Christie74

Singledad said:


> yes, you can use your own camera.



That is good to know. Thanks for replying!


----------



## mommy2tati

A&MsMommy said:


> Does anyone know what the current Tinkerbell costume looks like?


 
My daughter was tink last year June. Let me see if I can find the pics. They may be on my work computer. If they are I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## disneyquestions

I'm sure this has been asked and answered 1000 times on here, but I don't have the time to go though all the pages!  Do you have to do the photo session after the BBB?  Is it extra?  And if you do it, can you have them take the pics with your camera as well?


TIA


----------



## lilmissdisney216

disneyquestions said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered 1000 times on here, but I don't have the time to go though all the pages!  Do you have to do the photo session after the BBB?  Is it extra?  And if you do it, can you have them take the pics with your camera as well?
> 
> 
> TIA



As far as I know, the photo session is automatically included for the Castle (expensive whole shebang) package. As for Coach and Crown packages you can elect to go and have photos taken at the studio after the BBB makeover. I have had several of the photopass photographers at DTD offer the photos to plenty of Princesses after their makeovers regardless of what type of package they have had. I'm not completely sure if you can take pictures with your camera as well but I would think that that shouldn't be a problem. 

Hope that helps!!! If I find out/remember any other information I'll be sure to post it as soon as I can. 

 Meredith


----------



## A&MsMommy

mommy2tati said:


> My daughter was tink last year June. Let me see if I can find the pics. They may be on my work computer. If they are I'll post tomorrow.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## disneyquestions

lilmissdisney216 said:


> As far as I know, the photo session is automatically included for the Castle (expensive whole shebang) package. As for Coach and Crown packages you can elect to go and have photos taken at the studio after the BBB makeover. I have had several of the photopass photographers at DTD offer the photos to plenty of Princesses after their makeovers regardless of what type of package they have had. I'm not completely sure if you can take pictures with your camera as well but I would think that that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Hope that helps!!! If I find out/remember any other information I'll be sure to post it as soon as I can.
> 
> Meredith



Thanks for the info!  Though it looks very nice, the packages are so expencive, so if I couldn't snap a few with my own camera, I would pass.  Plus, if we have reservations for dinner right after, and we have to run right out, I don't want to upset anyone (especially my daughters if the stylists offer it to them) by turning it down.  Thanks again!


----------



## mom2rtk

I don't recall if this has been stated recently. But ANYONE can go in for a photo session after their BBB appt, not just the ones buying the photo package. They will let you just add them to your photopass account. If you're getting the CD, you can add borders at home when you review the photos, and have them included on that CD at no additional charge.


----------



## jenseib

You can take pics at BBB, but the photopass guys won't use your camera there. They are roaming around doing several people at one time. I don't think you can take pictures at the photoshoot with your camera...but I never asked either.


----------



## lbuzz52

lilmissdisney216 said:


> Hey there! I am currently a FGiT at the DTD location and I also put in some time at the Castle as well!! For the photopass pictures for the photoshoot after the makeover in DTD you will go to guest relations that is next to the Ghiradelli chocolate place. They have the set up in there for the photoshoot for the princesses. Also, I would suggest trying to get your princess involved in the princess parade that they have in DTD for the princesses that were made up in the boutique that day. Photopass takes pictures there too and its held at 2PM on weekdays and noon on the weekends ( I wanna say that's right...if not I'm sure another FGiT can correct me if I'm wrong). Hope that helps.
> 
> Meredith



you must have read my mind- i was next going to ask about the parade, as i had read conflicting times.  The time difference between weekend and weekday makes sense. 
thanks for your help!


----------



## mommy2tati

A&MsMommy said:


> Awesome, thanks!


 This is the best I could do. I just realized I don't have any pics of her standing up . Sorry for the fuzziness but I had to use my phone to snap a pic of the actual picture. Our scanner is black & white . The dress is short. It did not come to her knees (might be because she's so tall) and she had the green wings. Hope this helps....


----------



## allonte

I'm not sure if this question has been asked. I read through a few pages and didn't see it. 

I have DD signed up to do the Crown package. She'll have her hair in cornrows so they won't be able to do anything to it. All I really want done is her makeup and nails. Can I request the Coach package and substitute the nails for the hair? Also, can I just buy the rhinestone tiara? How much is it?


----------



## organized mommy

A&MsMommy said:


> Does anyone know what the current Tinkerbell costume looks like?



Check out this other thread.  I was able to track stock photos online, and so far there have not been any conflicting posts that these are not current.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2658385


----------



## jenseib

allonte said:


> I'm not sure if this question has been asked. I read through a few pages and didn't see it.
> 
> I have DD signed up to do the Crown package. She'll have her hair in cornrows so they won't be able to do anything to it. All I really want done is her makeup and nails. Can I request the Coach package and substitute the nails for the hair? Also, can I just buy the rhinestone tiara? How much is it?



I have seen some styles done with the cornrows in the hair They are really cute.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

allonte said:


> I'm not sure if this question has been asked. I read through a few pages and didn't see it.
> 
> I have DD signed up to do the Crown package. She'll have her hair in cornrows so they won't be able to do anything to it. All I really want done is her makeup and nails. Can I request the Coach package and substitute the nails for the hair? Also, can I just buy the rhinestone tiara? How much is it?



Funny that I just read this post cause ironically enough I just had a princess yesterday that came in with cornrows in her hair (granted it was only maybe a section of the front of her hair but I digress) and beads as well. It wasn't terribly hard to do her hair style (she got the fairytale princess), I just worked the cornrows into the style (left them in, beads and all and pulled the rest of her hair up into the pony tale and formed the bun from there). Because of the cornrows I was somewhat limited as to how high I could get the pony tail for the bun but it still looked pretty when it was finished. Not to worry, I'm sure the FGiTs can work with your daughter's hair and if she can't get one of the hair styles they can suggest a couple that will still look cute with the cornrows in (i.e. the Pop Princess with the multi colored hair or the Disney Diva with the sort of "princess poof" and the curly extensions at the back [i.e. a Hair piece with hair to make the poof and extensions attached]. As far as substitutiing the hair for the nails, your package comes with hair makeup and nails but the kicker is that if you just get hair and makeup done and no hair its still going to be the full price of that package (i.e. 59.95 and so on and so forth). I would go in and see if the FGiTs can work in the corn rows (which they usually can) and then go from there. Doesn't hurt to try!

 Aaand to answer your last question about the tiara, the crown is $10.95 by itself. They come in Silver, Blue, and Pink. 

Hope this information helped!!! Lemme know if you have anymore questions!!!

 Meredith


----------



## Suz725

are there other options for hairstyles besides the bun on top of the head? MH isnt a huge fan.


----------



## jenseib

Suz725 said:


> are there other options for hairstyles besides the bun on top of the head? MH isnt a huge fan.



Yes , there are 3 and described numerous times in this thread. Go back and look at some of the pictures.


----------



## Suz725

This thread is 136 pages long...when I have A LOT of time to do that I will.,.i was just wondering if it was a waste of time to search through..

BTW I did search through the wonderful search function of this board and got nowhere

maybe I should clarify...I dont want bright colored hair...I want her to be made up as a princess but not with that bun on top of her head


----------



## Singledad

Suz725 said:


> This thread is 136 pages long...when I have A LOT of time to do that I will.,.i was just wondering if it was a waste of time to search through..
> 
> BTW I did search through the wonderful search function of this board and got nowhere
> 
> maybe I should clarify...I dont want bright colored hair...I want her to be made up as a princess but not with that bun on top of her head



on the 1st page of this thread, there are photos of all three styles.


----------



## Minnie&Tink

I have the same question about the alternatives to the bun style.



jenseib said:


> Yes , there are 3 and described numerous times in this thread. Go back and look at some of the pictures.






I looked at the first page and there are lots of pictures but no real pictures of the different styles other than the brochure from BBB.  I'd love to see pictures of posters actual dd's with the other two styles. 



Singledad said:


> on the 1st page of this thread, there are photos of all three styles.


----------



## Sydnerella

Minnie&Tink said:


> I have the same question about the alternatives to the bun style.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the first page and there are lots of pictures but no real pictures of the different styles other than the brochure from BBB.  I'd love to see pictures of posters actual dd's with the other two styles.



If you cannot find them here easily enough for your taste and the brochure is not enough then let me suggest that you google/search the web as follows:

BBB diva hairstyle pics
BBB pop star hairsyle pics

I found about 4 pics and lots of links so I suspect you should see a few pics or even videos on Youtube with those styles if the brochure just wont do. The links may even take you here... have fun!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Minnie&Tink

Well aren't you helpful. 

I guess rather than posting any questions here on the Disboard I should just use google??  I thought that's what this board was for. 



Sydnerella said:


> If you cannot find them here easily enough for your taste and the brochure is not enough then let me suggest that you google/search the web as follows:
> 
> BBB diva hairstyle pics
> BBB pop star hairsyle pics
> 
> I found about 4 pics and lots of links so I suspect you should see a few pics or even videos on Youtube with those I styles if the brochure just wont do. The links may even take you here... have fun!
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## ammeador2

Minnie&Tink said:


> Well aren't you helpful.
> 
> I guess rather than posting any questions here on the Disboard I should just use google??  I thought that's what this board was for.




check page 21


----------



## Mom2HandR

Minnie&Tink said:


> For the BBB castle location where do they do the photo shoot?  Is it at or near the Tinkerbell shop?  Can you get the photo shoot for photopass purposes even if you don't get the expensive package?




BBB Castle pics are taken diagonally across the street - I think it's called Castle Couture. Very close.
The Photopass photographers take lots of pics during as well as after. Have fun!


----------



## Minnie&Tink

Thank you.  I'll take a look 



ammeador2 said:


> check page 21


----------



## kstgelais4

Minnie&Tink said:


> I have the same question about the alternatives to the bun style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the first page and there are lots of pictures but no real pictures of the different styles other than the brochure from BBB.  I'd love to see pictures of posters actual dd's with the other two styles.


Here ya go! I actually really wanted my DD to pick the princess style, and she chose the pop princess instead  anyway, she loved the way it came out, and that's what matters!
I don't have a great close up on this computer, so I hope you can see it!


----------



## Sydnerella

Minnie&Tink said:


> Well aren't you helpful.
> 
> I guess rather than posting any questions here on the Disboard I should just use google??  I thought that's what this board was for.



Really ?!?! Excuse me for trying to share an ez way for you and the other poster to see what u were so anxious to see and apparently unable to find yourselves. Find a way to minimize your sarcasm when people r trying to be helpful. I have watched YouTube videos rec here and not felt the need to rip those recs. Unbelievable


----------



## Minnie&Tink

Awww she is adorable!  Thanks so much for posting the pictures 



kstgelais4 said:


> Here ya go! I actually really wanted my DD to pick the princess style, and she chose the pop princess instead  anyway, she loved the way it came out, and that's what matters!
> I don't have a great close up on this computer, so I hope you can see it!


----------



## jenseib

Suz725 said:


> This thread is 136 pages long...when I have A LOT of time to do that I will.,.i was just wondering if it was a waste of time to search through..
> 
> BTW I did search through the wonderful search function of this board and got nowhere
> 
> maybe I should clarify...I dont want bright colored hair...I want her to be made up as a princess but not with that bun on top of her head



You can chose the hair color for the Diva...unfortunately my DD chose Pink, but she could've went with blonde too


----------



## Suz725

mine would choose pink too...I dont think I want a wig..will they put the Tiara in and leave her hair down? Maybe i should just buy the Tiara and put it in myself.


----------



## Sydnerella

kstgelais4 said:


> Here ya go! I actually really wanted my DD to pick the princess style, and she chose the pop princess instead  anyway, she loved the way it came out, and that's what matters!
> I don't have a great close up on this computer, so I hope you can see it!




WOW she is so adorable !  Fun!  That Belle dress is awesome -  did you make that? It looks far nicer than the park dresses!!

Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## kstgelais4

Sydnerella said:


> WOW she is so adorable !  Fun!  That Belle dress is awesome -  did you make that? It looks far nicer than the park dresses!!
> 
> Sydnerella's Mama


Thanks I did make it. She was going to be wearing it for all of MNSSHP so I really wanted to make sure that it was comfy!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

jenseib said:


> You can chose the hair color for the Diva...unfortunately my DD chose Pink, but she could've went with blonde too



which location were you at and when!! might've seen you guys!!


----------



## mom2rtk

lilmissdisney216 said:


> which location were you at and when!! might've seen you guys!!



I think Jen's out of touch right now........ on the Disney Dream!  But I believe you can read about that visit in her trip report linked in her signature. I believe it was back in March 09.


----------



## PRPrincess1081

Is the Princess Jasmine costume available at BBB - the only reason I ask is because at disneystore.com they no longer have the disney authentic available for her?


----------



## mastermind307

How long does the makeover take?  We're looking at the package that includes the hair, nails, and make up.  When is the best time of day to have an appointment?  We are planning to have an early dinner at CRT.
Also I've heard that the hair style will stay up for a couple of days, is this true?  We will also be going to Akershus for breakfast the next morning, so it would be nice if her hair was still done up for that.


----------



## MWGreene

It takes about an hour, but could be longer if they are behind.


----------



## ammeador2

mastermind307 said:


> How long does the makeover take? We're looking at the package that includes the hair, nails, and make up. When is the best time of day to have an appointment? We are planning to have an early dinner at CRT.
> Also I've heard that the hair style will stay up for a couple of days, is this true? We will also be going to Akershus for breakfast the next morning, so it would be nice if her hair was still done up for that.


 
Both times that my daughter has had this done, we do MK and BBB on a Saturday early in the morning and then Sunday we go have breakfast in Epcot with the princesses and she's still all dolled up. I feel that I get my money out of it this way!


----------



## Jodygirl

This thread has been very helpful! We will be at Disney World in 26 days and are getting very excited. I was trying to find a Rapunzel dress for DD but the Disney store online only has XXS. I hate taking a chance on getting it at the park but we might have to chance it. I'm sure she would be happy with a different dress if need be though.

I do have a question about packages and dresses at the BBB. If we pick the Crown package, we can still pick a dress there and have them just add that to the total, right? We thought the Castle package was a bit more than we wanted to do but might want to add the dress and maybe one accessory while we were there. Thanks for all the tips here!!!


----------



## gortman65

Jodygirl said:


> This thread has been very helpful! We will be at Disney World in 26 days and are getting very excited. I was trying to find a Rapunzel dress for DD but the Disney store online only has XXS. I hate taking a chance on getting it at the park but we might have to chance it. I'm sure she would be happy with a different dress if need be though.



We had the same problem - apparently those Rapunzel dresses are extremely popular.  After striking out at our two local Disney Stores, I called WDW Merchandise Mail Order [877-560-6477].  Unfortunately they didn't have the dress in the size we needed (medium or 7/8).  Finally I tried Disneyland Merchandise Mail Order mail order [ 800-362-4533].  The CM put me on hold to check availability and when she came back on the line, sprinkled some pixie dust our way by telling me she found a single size medium Rapunzel dress at one of the stores in the park.  Whew!  We got it in the mail after only a few days.

Good luck finding the dress!


----------



## Ashwen730

We will be visiting the BBB in the castle in May. My DD (5) is bringing her own dress. We got Cinderella's wedding dress from our local Disney store! Should she go to the BBB already dressed up or should we bring the dress with us and change there? Thanks!


----------



## allonte

lilmissdisney216 said:


> Funny that I just read this post cause ironically enough I just had a princess yesterday that came in with cornrows in her hair (granted it was only maybe a section of the front of her hair but I digress) and beads as well. It wasn't terribly hard to do her hair style (she got the fairytale princess), I just worked the cornrows into the style (left them in, beads and all and pulled the rest of her hair up into the pony tale and formed the bun from there). Because of the cornrows I was somewhat limited as to how high I could get the pony tail for the bun but it still looked pretty when it was finished. Not to worry, I'm sure the FGiTs can work with your daughter's hair and if she can't get one of the hair styles they can suggest a couple that will still look cute with the cornrows in (i.e. the Pop Princess with the multi colored hair or the Disney Diva with the sort of "princess poof" and the curly extensions at the back [i.e. a Hair piece with hair to make the poof and extensions attached]. As far as substitutiing the hair for the nails, your package comes with hair makeup and nails but the kicker is that if you just get hair and makeup done and no hair its still going to be the full price of that package (i.e. 59.95 and so on and so forth). I would go in and see if the FGiTs can work in the corn rows (which they usually can) and then go from there. Doesn't hurt to try!
> 
> Aaand to answer your last question about the tiara, the crown is $10.95 by itself. They come in Silver, Blue, and Pink.
> 
> Hope this information helped!!! Lemme know if you have anymore questions!!!
> 
> Meredith




THANK YOU!!!! That answered my question. She won't have any hair out though. We'll just see what we can do!


----------



## jzzikamarie

Just got back from our trip. My DD had an appointment that we had to cancel due to her being sick and the weather. There were thunderstorms all day long the day it was scheduled so there was no way I was paying for it to be done, just to have it ruined the second we stepped out from the castle. I did get a few pics of the tutus though. These could be bought at pretty much any store. There were so many to choose from, but I just snapped a few to give you all a better idea as to what they look like. Off the top of my head, I remember they had Minnie, and a couple in bright colors with no particular princess theme.

Jasmine





Cinderella





Belle





Tiana


----------



## ReneeDisney

Thank you jzzikamarie for taking and posting pictures of the tutus. They are adorable! 

Does anyone know if you can pre-order and have it waiting for you when you arrive at your appointment? That would be super convenient. Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

lilmissdisney216 said:


> which location were you at and when!! might've seen you guys!!





mom2rtk said:


> I think Jen's out of touch right now........ on the Disney Dream!  But I believe you can read about that visit in her trip report linked in her signature. I believe it was back in March 09.



Yes, it was back in March of 2009 at the MK location.



PRPrincess1081 said:


> Is the Princess Jasmine costume available at BBB - the only reason I ask is because at disneystore.com they no longer have the disney authentic available for her?



I beleive it was there this week. I did not remember seeing any Rapunzels though. I can't tell you which sizes though. I started taking pictures of dresses, and then people came in and I moved away to let them look and then got called back. I wasn't a very good diser... Just too much going on to remember it all.



mastermind307 said:


> How long does the makeover take?  We're looking at the package that includes the hair, nails, and make up.  When is the best time of day to have an appointment?  We are planning to have an early dinner at CRT.
> Also I've heard that the hair style will stay up for a couple of days, is this true?  We will also be going to Akershus for breakfast the next morning, so it would be nice if her hair was still done up for that.



We had a 5:55 appointment. We got in right on time for the most part. I think were were done with it and taking pictures after in a little over an hour.



gortman65 said:


> We had the same problem - apparently those Rapunzel dresses are extremely popular.  After striking out at our two local Disney Stores, I called WDW Merchandise Mail Order [877-560-6477].  Unfortunately they didn't have the dress in the size we needed (medium or 7/8).  Finally I tried Disneyland Merchandise Mail Order mail order [ 800-362-4533].  The CM put me on hold to check availability and when she came back on the line, sprinkled some pixie dust our way by telling me she found a single size medium Rapunzel dress at one of the stores in the park.  Whew!  We got it in the mail after only a few days.
> 
> Good luck finding the dress!



I don't remember seeing any Rapunzels at the MK location. I do think I saw them in the parks at some stores though. I didn't look at sizes though. We were so busy I really didn;t have time ti think about it much.



Ashwen730 said:


> We will be visiting the BBB in the castle in May. My DD (5) is bringing her own dress. We got Cinderella's wedding dress from our local Disney store! Should she go to the BBB already dressed up or should we bring the dress with us and change there? Thanks!



You can do either. I have brought her dressed once and this past time I had her get dressed there.



ReneeDisney said:


> Thank you jzzikamarie for taking and posting pictures of the tutus. They are adorable!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can pre-order and have it waiting for you when you arrive at your appointment? That would be super convenient. Thanks!



I don't think you can.


----------



## jzzikamarie

ReneeDisney said:


> Thank you jzzikamarie for taking and posting pictures of the tutus. They are adorable!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can pre-order and have it waiting for you when you arrive at your appointment? That would be super convenient. Thanks!



You are welcome! I was told you had to buy them ahead of time, then bring them in.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Can anyone tell me how much the tutus are?


----------



## nannye

Grrr just typed a long message and it disappeard. 
Anyways a few questions

1. Buying the costume
Is it cheaper to buy the costume elsewhere like a disney store at the mall or is it better to spend the extra to let my V pick out her costume at BBB. 
OR
Will it be a little cheaper to buy the costume at one of the disney stores (Magic Kingdom) than BBB

2. If I buy the costume elsewhere I would do the crown package hair nails and makeup, BUT How much is the optional Image Package? If I get this am I still saving money or should I just get the Castle Package instead? 

3. Is the optional image package worth it? Are they good quality pics? Is that done in BBB or do we need to go elsewhere?

4. If I don't get the image package and just get photo pass pics done, are they done on a princess backdrop? 

4. One thing I don't quite understand about photopass is the cost involved. After your trip you log in and can choose the pics you want. Can you get ALL the pics photopass took on 1 DVD? or is that uber expensive? Do you pay per picture or how does it work? 


5. which BBB location is best, I'm thinking beside the castle as we would stay nearby and go to the princess lunch after? (it's what a lot of people do, so I read?) 

Thank you so much for the help, I am just starting to plan a disney trip, and OMG i think it is going to take just an insane amount of time to plan. wohoo!

Erin


----------



## jzzikamarie

KarlaG4Kids said:


> Can anyone tell me how much the tutus are?



I'm thinking they were 29.99 or 34.99...along that range. Not bad, considering the whole costume/dress is around 59.99. They had tanks paired up with these tutus also, but I didn't think they really matched well. IMO, I would just buy a cute tank in a solid color at Children's Place or Justice to match up with the one you are wanting.


----------



## ReneeDisney

jzzikamarie said:


> You are welcome! I was told you had to buy them ahead of time, then bring them in.



THANKS for all the details!


----------



## mom2rtk

nannye said:


> Grrr just typed a long message and it disappeard.
> Anyways a few questions
> 
> 1. Buying the costume
> Is it cheaper to buy the costume elsewhere like a disney store at the mall or is it better to spend the extra to let my V pick out her costume at BBB.
> OR
> Will it be a little cheaper to buy the costume at one of the disney stores (Magic Kingdom) than BBB
> 
> 2. If I buy the costume elsewhere I would do the crown package hair nails and makeup, BUT How much is the optional Image Package? If I get this am I still saving money or should I just get the Castle Package instead?
> 
> 3. Is the optional image package worth it? Are they good quality pics? Is that done in BBB or do we need to go elsewhere?
> 
> 4. If I don't get the image package and just get photo pass pics done, are they done on a princess backdrop?
> 
> 4. One thing I don't quite understand about photopass is the cost involved. After your trip you log in and can choose the pics you want. Can you get ALL the pics photopass took on 1 DVD? or is that uber expensive? Do you pay per picture or how does it work?
> 
> 
> 5. which BBB location is best, I'm thinking beside the castle as we would stay nearby and go to the princess lunch after? (it's what a lot of people do, so I read?)
> 
> Thank you so much for the help, I am just starting to plan a disney trip, and OMG i think it is going to take just an insane amount of time to plan. wohoo!
> 
> Erin




1) I think the costumes in the park are around $60. Finding one ahead of time allows you to look for a better deal. Then you don't have to worry about them being out of her size the day you're there.

2) Don't know how much the image package is. But if you're buying the CD, you can just have them put them on your photopass acct and they will all be included. Also, the prints I do at home on my own printer are nicer than what they print there.

3) The BBB photo studio is located in Castle Couture, the shop just behind the castle. As an added bonus, the Fairy Godmother herself makes appearances right outside the shop off an on most mornings.

4a) It is a solid blue background

4b) The photopass CD is $150, but there is a preorder deal where you can buy it for $99. Just order prior to your trip. If you don't like your photos and change your mind, it is fully refundable. Currently there are no limits to the number of photos you can have on this CD.

5) My personal preference is the castle location. It just adds to the fun to have a makeover IN the castle. And yes, breakfast of lunch at CRT is a great next step.

A couple more things........ The photopass photographers are hit and miss. Don't get your hopes too high. Some do a great job others don't. If you want to review the photos at the studio, they have a monitor there so you can see them.

Do not forget to also go back around in front of the castle for some photos there too. The studio shots are nice, but I really prefer the ones in front of the castle.


----------



## Singledad

nannye said:


> 4. One thing I don't quite understand about photopass is the cost involved. After your trip you log in and can choose the pics you want. Can you get ALL the pics photopass took on 1 DVD? or is that uber expensive? Do you pay per picture or how does it work?



yes to all of the above! You can log in at the end of your trip, see all of your photos, and pay and receive only one. (or however many you want). you may decide you want all of them taken, and order a CD. Yes it is indeed expensive. The best deal is to pre-order the CD. This is what I did this year as I am a single parent and would much rather tell a photog that I pre-ordered the CD and feel free to snap away, than stand there focusing on taking a million shots with my camera and not being able to just ENJOY the experience. (both the BBB and characters). The concern I see most often with pre-ordering the CD is 'What if I end up not wanting any of the pictures taken, or I don't feel I got my monies worth?' Well, you can get a refund on your pre-order. so long as you DONT 'check out' the preorder. (as in, do the preorder, go on your trip, come back, check out the pictures... dont order the CD and check out. rather go get your refund if you want it.)

and you save about 50 bucks by pre-ordering.  http://www.disneyphotopass.com/previsitoffer.aspx for preordering. 

hope I covered what you were wondering about photopass wise.


----------



## monkeybug

Last time we went to BBB there was a photo session at the Exposition hall (I think that's what it's called) included. I had pre ordered the photopass cd and we got the crown package.
When I made the reservation this time the CM told me that photos aren't included with the crown package. Is this true? We are getting the cd again.


----------



## jzzikamarie

monkeybug said:


> Last time we went to BBB there was a photo session at the Exposition hall (I think that's what it's called) included. I had pre ordered the photopass cd and we got the crown package.
> When I made the reservation this time the CM told me that photos aren't included with the crown package. Is this true? We are getting the cd again.



Not sure on that, but you don't go to Expo Hall anymore. They changed the name to Town Square Theater. That is where you now meet Mickey/Minnie and the Princess (for the time being). For the photo session, you go to the back of the castle to the shop that was once Tink's Treasures. It's now called Castle Couture.


----------



## monkeybug

jzzikamarie said:


> Not sure on that, but you don't go to Expo Hall anymore. They changed the name to Town Square Theater. That is where you now meet Mickey/Minnie and the Princess (for the time being). For the photo session, you go to the back of the castle to the shop that was once Tink's Treasures. It's now called Castle Couture.



Okay, thanks! I guess I will just ask when we get there. I hope they are included! My daughter and her best friends are going together and we are moving away two weeks after the trip. It would be nice to have pictures of the girls together.


----------



## lilys.mom

jzzikamarie said:


> Just got back from our trip. My DD had an appointment that we had to cancel due to her being sick and the weather. There were thunderstorms all day long the day it was scheduled so there was no way I was paying for it to be done, just to have it ruined the second we stepped out from the castle. I did get a few pics of the tutus though. These could be bought at pretty much any store. There were so many to choose from, but I just snapped a few to give you all a better idea as to what they look like. Off the top of my head, I remember they had Minnie, and a couple in bright colors with no particular princess theme.
> 
> Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana



These are so stinking cute. I am hoping I can talke DD into one of these instead of a full costume..we leave Saturday!!! Were these just at BBB? or everywhere.???/


----------



## jzzikamarie

lilys.mom said:


> These are so stinking cute. I am hoping I can talke DD into one of these instead of a full costume..we leave Saturday!!! Were these just at BBB? or everywhere.???/



I saw these everywhere...from resorts, parks, DTD. Castle Couture in MK seemed to have more to choose from though.


----------



## jenseib

monkeybug said:


> Last time we went to BBB there was a photo session at the Exposition hall (I think that's what it's called) included. I had pre ordered the photopass cd and we got the crown package.
> When I made the reservation this time the CM told me that photos aren't included with the crown package. Is this true? We are getting the cd again.



The photopackage is NOT included...that is a print package. If you want photos taken, you can and have them put on the CD, but they don't call that part of the package.


----------



## monkeybug

jenseib said:


> The photopackage is NOT included...that is a print package. If you want photos taken, you can and have them put on the CD, but they don't call that part of the package.



Oh good! I don't want prints, I just want the little photo session and then the pics. added to my CD. So that IS included right?


----------



## lilys.mom

jzzikamarie said:


> I saw these everywhere...from resorts, parks, DTD. Castle Couture in MK seemed to have more to choose from though.



Thank you!!!! Our appointment at the castle is at 8:10 am the park opens at 8....will we will be able to go through early since really they want you there 15mins before a reservation????? Also do you think CAstle Couture will be open at this time??? This is our first MK day...hopefully we can find a skirt elsewhere ahead of time.


----------



## Family Loves Disney

Does anyone know if they have Rapunzel?  And if they do, what does it include as in accessories, besides the shoes?  TIA.


----------



## nannye

Thanks for the help answering my other questions ladies and gents. 
Here is the situation. I am a nanny and the family I work for has a house in Florida (Sarasota) They have asked me to go to Florida with them the last week of August. I have gotten the okay to take my 4 year old charge V to disney. So yes it is 5 months away still, but the trip is not 100% for sure yet, it's about 99.9% sure. We are going unless something unforseen comes up. It will be official when the plan tix are booked. My boss has not yet bought the tix and is keeping her eye out for a seat sale. My question is I want to book V in at the boutique for the earliest appointment I can get on the second day we will be there. We will only be staying for 1 or 2 nights (poss 3 if I can swing it) Can I call and book her a boutique appointment even tho we haven't made official Disney reservations yet? I know you have to give your credit card number which is fine, is there a deposit associated with the booking? Will they let me book without disney reservations? I just want to try and get a good appointment time. 

Second question what is best  breakfast lunch or dinner with the princesses? I haven't yet found that info on the website on what is available when etc... 
thnaks


----------



## jzzikamarie

Family Loves Disney said:


> Does anyone know if they have Rapunzel?  And if they do, what does it include as in accessories, besides the shoes?  TIA.



The only place I found a Rapunzel dress/hair was in Epcot in Germany at the toy store.


----------



## hardingk

We were there last week and all I saw was the hair at Downtown Disney.  Didn't see the dresses or any other accessories anywhere else.  When we were there in February, we saw them at HS, by the Little Mermaid show, but no sign of them this trip.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

hardingk said:


> We were there last week and all I saw was the hair at Downtown Disney.  Didn't see the dresses or any other accessories anywhere else.  When we were there in February, we saw them at HS, by the Little Mermaid show, but no sign of them this trip.



Same here ~ when we were there last week I asked at several different places and all of them told me they were sold out everywhere on property.  When we got home, I lucked out and found a size 10 at our local Disney Store.  I would have prefered the Parks one but my DD will be just as thrilled.


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

nannye said:


> Thanks for the help answering my other questions ladies and gents.
> Here is the situation. I am a nanny and the family I work for has a house in Florida (Sarasota) They have asked me to go to Florida with them the last week of August. I have gotten the okay to take my 4 year old charge V to disney. So yes it is 5 months away still, but the trip is not 100% for sure yet, it's about 99.9% sure. We are going unless something unforseen comes up. It will be official when the plan tix are booked. My boss has not yet bought the tix and is keeping her eye out for a seat sale. My question is I want to book V in at the boutique for the earliest appointment I can get on the second day we will be there. We will only be staying for 1 or 2 nights (poss 3 if I can swing it) Can I call and book her a boutique appointment even tho we haven't made official Disney reservations yet? I know you have to give your credit card number which is fine, is there a deposit associated with the booking? Will they let me book without disney reservations? I just want to try and get a good appointment time.
> 
> Second question what is best  breakfast lunch or dinner with the princesses? I haven't yet found that info on the website on what is available when etc...
> thnaks



To help with your first question, you can go ahead and book her appointment before you make your resort reservations.  You do not have to be staying on property to make your appointment at the 180 day mark (or later).  They didn't charge my credit card (no deposit) until we were there.  Actually I paid using my rewards cards so I didn't even use that credit card to pay.  I think it is just for 'no-show' purposes.  Hope that all makes sense!!


----------



## Singledad

nannye said:


> Can I call and book her a boutique appointment even tho we haven't made official Disney reservations yet? I know you have to give your credit card number which is fine, is there a deposit associated with the booking? Will they let me book without disney reservations? I just want to try and get a good appointment time.
> 
> Second question what is best  breakfast lunch or dinner with the princesses? I haven't yet found that info on the website on what is available when etc...
> thnaks



Yes, you can book. it has nothing to do with reservations for a hotel or anything else. They took my CC info but there was no deposit taken. I believe they will only charge my CC if we 'no call no show' as in, we do not cancel ahead of time, and do not show up.

the most common (and what I view as the best) for a princess meal, is doing Cinderella's royal table after your BBB in the castle. So, like for me and my DD this year, we have a 9am appt at BBB located in the castle, and breakfast reserved in the castle the same morning (10:15am). CRT (cinderella's royal table) is hard to get reservations for and you do have to pre-pay. (you are charged when you make the reservation.) other princess meals that I see recommended is Akershus (located in the Norway area of Epcot). I've never been to this one so do not have first hand information for you, outside of the fact that if you are not already planning to enter Epcot that day you will have to have a park hopper ticket. 

a third option is 1900 park fare located in the grand floridian. the dinner has  Cinderella, Prince Charming, Lady Tremaine (stepmother), and Anastasia and Drisella. (step sisters). I hear great things about this one. (this is a buffet)

hope I may have answered your questions.


----------



## hardingk

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> Same here ~ when we were there last week I asked at several different places and all of them told me they were sold out everywhere on property.  When we got home, I lucked out and found a size 10 at our local Disney Store.  I would have prefered the Parks one but my DD will be just as thrilled.



LOL! I bought the Disney Store one online too when we got home. I actually like the store one a little better then the parks one.  DD will love it, but will have to wait awhile to wear it, she broke her arm Monday night after we got home.  Will be in a cast for 3 weeks at least. Broke my heart, but better then than BEFORE our trip!!


----------



## chelebele

THANK YOU for the pics of the skirts. I think my dd wants one of those instead. I was thinking of making a shirt or tank top to go with it, but I don't know what color to do. She will most likely pick jasmine or ariel. I think one of the ones pictured is jasmine. I wonder if Ariel is similar colors? Anybody have a suggestion on a shirt color? Can anybody see how much that price tag says?


----------



## GreatGranny

Can Rapunzel hair be added to one of the BBB styles?

DD has the hair, found it at the local Disney Store that just reopened yesterday 

Unfortunately the available Rapunzel dress sizes were limited (up to 4, then size 10, nothing in-between).  Store manager said that the supplier doesn't have any of the other sizes and doesn't know when they will get any more 

We still have lots of time and are hoping that more sizes come in. (We'll be phoning every other day to ask if they're in  )


----------



## hardingk

GreatGranny said:


> DD has the hair, found it at the local Disney Store that just reopened yesterday
> 
> Unfortunately the available Rapunzel dress sizes were limited (up to 4, then size 10, nothing in-between).  Store manager said that the supplier doesn't have any of the other sizes and doesn't know when they will get any more
> 
> We still have lots of time and are hoping that more sizes come in. (We'll be phoning every other day to ask if they're in  )



Lol, our store only has the dresses!! I call all the time asking about the hair!!


----------



## GreatGranny

hardingk said:


> Lol, our store only has the dresses!! I call all the time asking about the hair!!



OMG - Where exactly is your store?  Do they have size 6?


----------



## hardingk

GreatGranny said:


> OMG - Where exactly is your store?  Do they have size 6?



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Sounds like Rapunzel is going to be popular, I wish they'd add her attire to the BBB. My girls are doing the whole package and will pick whatever they want that day, but my oldest LOVES Rapunzel and I think I will attempt to find a dress and sneak it into the resort closet as a surprise.  Luckily she naturally has the hair, white blond past her bum, so we dont need a wig.


----------



## nannye

I called and booked V in for BBB!!!!! We don't even have disney reservations yet nor is it 100% that we are going, I just picked my ideal day to go to magic kingdom and do BBB. I wante to be sure we got one of the first appointments of the day. I picked 8:30. I could have done 8, but i just didn't think with V normally getting up at home at 730 and her being tired from the day before, plus getting organized and to the park etc.... I could make it by 8. I may change and just take her in her PJ's  lol. I just don't want to be wasting too much of the day in case they are behind. We also will do CRT breakfast after. I am pretty sure we will be staying at pop century, anyone know the travel time to get from POP to BBB at MK?   What time does BBB open?

I am going to let V pick out her dress at BBB. Do they have all the options there (unless they are out of stock) ? or are there limitations?


----------



## nannye

Hmmm, I'm rethinking and will change the appointment to 8 am. What time would she be done at with the crown package, (approximate- I'd think 9 am to be safe) plus pictures.... I want to book CRT for right after, but what time would be safe to make the reservation? and how long can I expect to be at CRT?????


----------



## GreatGranny

hardingk said:


> Just sent you a PM.



Thanks, I replied


----------



## jenseib

Family Loves Disney said:


> Does anyone know if they have Rapunzel?  And if they do, what does it include as in accessories, besides the shoes?  TIA.



I did not see rapunzel at the castel location this week.



nannye said:


> I called and booked V in for BBB!!!!! We don't even have disney reservations yet nor is it 100% that we are going, I just picked my ideal day to go to magic kingdom and do BBB. I wante to be sure we got one of the first appointments of the day. I picked 8:30. I could have done 8, but i just didn't think with V normally getting up at home at 730 and her being tired from the day before, plus getting organized and to the park etc.... I could make it by 8. I may change and just take her in her PJ's  lol. I just don't want to be wasting too much of the day in case they are behind. We also will do CRT breakfast after. I am pretty sure we will be staying at pop century, anyone know the travel time to get from POP to BBB at MK?   What time does BBB open?
> 
> I am going to let V pick out her dress at BBB. Do they have all the options there (unless they are out of stock) ? or are there limitations?



CRT could possibly be already booked. Do it NOW. It doesn't hold many people and can book right up on the 180 day mark


----------



## nannye

jenseib said:


> I did not see rapunzel at the castel location this week.
> 
> 
> 
> CRT could possibly be already booked. Do it NOW. It doesn't hold many people and can book right up on the 180 day mark



yes i'm going to call today and change my BBB appointment to 8 am and book CRT. If I book it, can i change the reservation day or time if needed (if available?) 

If I book BBB at 8 am what time should I book CRT?


----------



## Singledad

nannye said:


> yes i'm going to call today and change my BBB appointment to 8 am and book CRT. If I book it, can i change the reservation day or time if needed (if available?)
> 
> If I book BBB at 8 am what time should I book CRT?



you need to allow at least an hour. as for the picture package, you can actually go back and do that AFTER eating. this saves a bit of time if anything is running behind. also, keep in mind that CRT is just a few footsteps from BBB. so you have zero travel time in between.

also, your going to really love that early appt because you will get into the park before it opens! pictures in an empty park ROCK!


----------



## nannye

Ha ha I'm nervous being able to get her there that early. We'll need to be at BBB at 745 am (on a normal day she wakes up between 7 and 7:30) 
If I book her appointment at 8 am and then we head to CRT for 9 am would that be enough time and we'll do pics after if needed? After hearing how long CRT can take, I just don't want to waste the whole morning. especially if we end up staying for only 1 night.


----------



## Singledad

nannye said:


> Ha ha I'm nervous being able to get her there that early. We'll need to be at BBB at 745 am (on a normal day she wakes up between 7 and 7:30)
> If I book her appointment at 8 am and then we head to CRT for 9 am would that be enough time and we'll do pics after if needed? After hearing how long CRT can take, I just don't want to waste the whole morning. especially if we end up staying for only 1 night.



personally I don't view doing BBB and CRT a 'waste' of a morning. esp for a little girl who will love it. last year I did only CRT at 9:15am (didn't even know about BBB) and we had one awesome day at MK. and we only had the one day as well. it wasn't a waste at all!

if you are worried about getting her there on time, I would think about putting aside the money to take a taxi that morning rather than using the bus system. (if you're staying on property, I think you said you were not, but I just can't remember offhand.) then you don't have the stress of worrying if you miss a bus or if they are 'running behind'. 

as for BBB at 8am and CRT at 9, I have been told by multiple CM's that that should work out. (and mine is a bit later than yours 9am BBB and 10am CRT) so you should be fine. if nothing else, as I said they are truly just steps away from each other (across a hallway) so if her BBB is running longer you can step over to CRT and let them know. I doubt you will have to do that, but I know I am glad to know I can if I need to. 

you'll be so happy seeing the joy on her face!


----------



## nannye

Singledad said:


> personally I don't view doing BBB and CRT a 'waste' of a morning. esp for a little girl who will love it. last year I did only CRT at 9:15am (didn't even know about BBB) and we had one awesome day at MK. and we only had the one day as well. it wasn't a waste at all!
> 
> if you are worried about getting her there on time, I would think about putting aside the money to take a taxi that morning rather than using the bus system. (if you're staying on property, I think you said you were not, but I just can't remember offhand.) then you don't have the stress of worrying if you miss a bus or if they are 'running behind'.
> 
> as for BBB at 8am and CRT at 9, I have been told by multiple CM's that that should work out. (and mine is a bit later than yours 9am BBB and 10am CRT) so you should be fine. if nothing else, as I said they are truly just steps away from each other (across a hallway) so if her BBB is running longer you can step over to CRT and let them know. I doubt you will have to do that, but I know I am glad to know I can if I need to.
> 
> you'll be so happy seeing the joy on her face!



No we'll be staying on property, probably at Pop Century. I could drive tho. If I drive, do I pay for parking?


----------



## nannye

Singledad said:


> personally I don't view doing BBB and CRT a 'waste' of a morning. esp for a little girl who will love it. last year I did only CRT at 9:15am (didn't even know about BBB) and we had one awesome day at MK. and we only had the one day as well. it wasn't a waste at all!
> !



I should say that we may only be staying 1 night so in terms of wasting the morning I just mean spending so long at breakfast that she misses out on lots of other things.


----------



## mom2rtk

Do the BBB. Get the photos. Do Fantasyland. Then have the first open slot of the day for lunch if you can get it. It makes for a great first half of the day.


----------



## joy13

If you stay at the resorts you get free parking, but MK is the one park that you are better off with the bus usually because of the way parking is there.  The buses take you right to the entrance, if you drive, you have to take a ferry or the monorail to the entrance.  I always allowed an hour to get to whereever I was going by bus on our last trip.  So if my ADR was at 8:00am I planned to be at the bus stop at 7:00am, this was a POP.  As for the CRT Ressie - you will have no  trouble getting to your ressie at 9:00am with an 8:00 appt - but you will probably want to do the pictures after breakfast because the photoshoot is not at the castle.  I'm not sure where it is now - but it was at the front of the park when my DD did it.  They give you the extra makeup so you can touch up before pictures.  That's what we did.


----------



## nannye

joy13 said:


> If you stay at the resorts you get free parking, but MK is the one park that you are better off with the bus usually because of the way parking is there.  The buses take you right to the entrance, if you drive, you have to take a ferry or the monorail to the entrance.  I always allowed an hour to get to whereever I was going by bus on our last trip.  So if my ADR was at 8:00am I planned to be at the bus stop at 7:00am, this was a POP.  As for the CRT Ressie - you will have no  trouble getting to your ressie at 9:00am with an 8:00 appt - but you will probably want to do the pictures after breakfast because the photoshoot is not at the castle.  I'm not sure where it is now - but it was at the front of the park when my DD did it.  They give you the extra makeup so you can touch up before pictures.  That's what we did.



Thanks seems like the plan, I just called and changed the 8:30 appointment at BBB to 8 am. We'll be at the bus at 7 am (I am dreading having to wake V up at 6:30, but I will just prep some breakfast the night before and well do BBB then CRT then some Fantasy land then probably head back to the resort by 2 for a nap (if I can get her to have a nap) and a swim and then well go back to the park for more rides and fireworks or whatever. 

Whew, planning is going to be super duper hard.


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> Do the BBB. Get the photos. Do Fantasyland. Then have the first open slot of the day for lunch if you can get it. It makes for a great first half of the day.



I think this is the best plan too.


----------



## ElizabethSwann86

can you just buy the hairpieces, incase you don't feel like doing the boutique, and i'm  not talking about the princess wig's i'm talking about the ones that the girls pick out when they choose what hairstyle they want in the boutque, because i'm and adult and think its silly for an adult to pay 49 bucks for all that other stuff when I just want to get one of those hair pieces its a waste of money, but the hair pieces are cool, its cute for little girls but not someone like me to have the sash and glitter that the package comes with.


----------



## mastermind307

I have a couple of questions about BBB.  
1. My dd has bangs, will they leave them down or slick them back?  
2. Do you get to pick which crown you want?  We will be doing the package that includes the hair, make-up and nails and will be bringing a dress.
3. Can we bring our own crown if DD doesn't want the one that comes with the package?


----------



## mom2rtk

mastermind307 said:


> I have a couple of questions about BBB.
> 1. My dd has bangs, will they leave them down or slick them back?
> 2. Do you get to pick which crown you want?  We will be doing the package that includes the hair, make-up and nails and will be bringing a dress.
> 3. Can we bring our own crown if DD doesn't want the one that comes with the package?



1) We have had it done both ways. Your choice.

2) She'll get to pick the color crown she wants.

3) Yes, you can bring your own.

Have fun!


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> 1) We have had it done both ways. Your choice.
> 
> 2) She'll get to pick the color crown she wants.
> 
> 3) Yes, you can bring your own.
> 
> Have fun!



Hey! You are supposed to be sewing!


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Hey! You are supposed to be sewing!



So what are you...... my mother?????? 

Apparently I need one today! 

Back to work I go.............


----------



## jenseib

mom2rtk said:


> So what are you...... my mother??????
> 
> Apparently I need one today!
> 
> Back to work I go.............


----------



## mom2pixies

Sorry--this question may have already been asked, but I am new to Disney and I'll be going in September for my daughter's Wish Trip for the first time. Our wish grantor has already booked her for a BBB appointment (in MK) our first morning. The appointment is at 9:00 a.m. and I understand the park opens at that same time. I'm a little confused about reservations that are pre-'rope drop.' Where do you go to be allowed in early?

I want to make certain we get to BBB on time. How exactly do we enter the park before it opens to ensure we don't get stuck in lines or in parking, etc.? Also, how early before the appointment should we arrive? The usual 10-15 mins?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Singledad

mom2pixies said:


> Sorry--this question may have already been asked, but I am new to Disney and I'll be going in September for my daughter's Wish Trip for the first time. Our wish grantor has already booked her for a BBB appointment (in MK) our first morning. The appointment is at 9:00 a.m. and I understand the park opens at that same time. I'm a little confused about reservations that are pre-'rope drop.' Where do you go to be allowed in early?
> 
> I want to make certain we get to BBB on time. How exactly do we enter the park before it opens to ensure we don't get stuck in lines or in parking, etc.? Also, how early before the appointment should we arrive? The usual 10-15 mins?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



there is a line on the far right for those with advance reservations. You just tell them you have one for BBB and they should let you in no problem. This is awesome because you can get those pictures in front of the castle with very little people in the background if you get in early enough!

How early to get in? well, I had a 9:05am ressie before (for dining in the castle) and we entered the park around 8:40am. We managed to grab a few photos in front of the castle and then head in to check in. If I did it again, I would try for a few more min, more like 8:30 to have more time for photos. i'd arrive 15 min early at most. there really isn't much room  to wait in from what i heard. 


p.s. I noticed I wasn't that clear. I never drove to a park, I always take disney transport. So I am no help with parking. Once you park, take monorail or ferry over, and are outside the gates themselves, head to the right. there will be ropes set up for different lines, on the far right you will see one for advance reservations. That is the line you want. Feel free to ask CM's along the way to make sure you are indeed headed the right direction. but that line when i went was super short. after i got off the bus i was at the castle within 5 min. I was quite surprised!


----------



## rozlady

mom2rtk said:


> 1) We have had it done both ways. Your choice.
> 
> 2) She'll get to pick the color crown she wants.
> 
> 3) Yes, you can bring your own.
> 
> Have fun!



Hi:

You seem to be "Princess" expert, so I thought I would ask you. We are going during Christmas and want to do the CRT with BBB before. If we do the castle package, do we get to keep the costumes & accessories. 

My daughter has superfine hair and does not like even hairclips in them. She has a short bob and wears it down. How difficult would this whole hairdo be for her? If we get CRT for lunch, how early can I make her appt so she keeps everything in place until at least the pictures & lunch.

TIA...


----------



## mom2rtk

rozlady said:


> Hi:
> 
> You seem to be "Princess" expert, so I thought I would ask you. We are going during Christmas and want to do the CRT with BBB before. If we do the castle package, do we get to keep the costumes & accessories.
> 
> My daughter has superfine hair and does not like even hairclips in them. She has a short bob and wears it down. How difficult would this whole hairdo be for her? If we get CRT for lunch, how early can I make her appt so she keeps everything in place until at least the pictures & lunch.
> 
> TIA...



All we ever do is the basic package with hair, makeup and nails. I believe the castle package is the one that includes the costume and crown. So yes, you get to keep it.

A few things to keep in mind:

1) First, if you're going for Christmas, you need to watch the calendar and make your reservations right AT the 180 day mark. That might be here already. 

2) bring along a change of clothes that is comfortable. The costumes are adorable, but pretty scratchy. Some girls will be fine to wear them all day, some will want them off right after the photos. It also helps if you have a white camisole or something she can wear UNDER the costume.

3) If you are doing BBB and CRT the same day, I highly recommend doing BBB the earliest appt you can get (prefereable before park opening) then following up with lunch at the castle. This gives you time for a few rides in Fantasyland and time for the photoshoot at Castle Couture before you head in to eat. BBB can and will run behind schedule, and you don't want to be sweating your lunch reservation time.

Have fun! It's a great age. Take tons of pictures and have a magical trip!


----------



## rozlady

mom2rtk said:


> All we ever do is the basic package with hair, makeup and nails. I believe the castle package is the one that includes the costume and crown. So yes, you get to keep it.
> 
> A few things to keep in mind:
> 
> 1) First, if you're going for Christmas, you need to watch the calendar and make your reservations right AT the 180 day mark. That might be here already.
> 
> 2) bring along a change of clothes that is comfortable. The costumes are adorable, but pretty scratchy. Some girls will be fine to wear them all day, some will want them off right after the photos. It also helps if you have a white camisole or something she can wear UNDER the costume.
> 
> 3) If you are doing BBB and CRT the same day, I highly recommend doing BBB the earliest appt you can get (prefereable before park opening) then following up with lunch at the castle. This gives you time for a few rides in Fantasyland and time for the photoshoot at Castle Couture before you head in to eat. BBB can and will run behind schedule, and you don't want to be sweating your lunch reservation time.
> 
> Have fun! It's a great age. Take tons of pictures and have a magical trip!



Thanks mom2rtk. Is there anyone who can get us reservations early? We are staying off property and were told we were ineligible for reservations before the 180 day mark.


----------



## mom2rtk

rozlady said:


> Thanks mom2rtk. Is there anyone who can get us reservations early? We are staying off property and were told we were ineligible for reservations before the 180 day mark.



Sorry, but no..... for many reasons........... not the least of which is that it requires a credit card hold.


----------



## rozlady

mom2rtk said:


> Sorry, but no..... for many reasons........... not the least of which is that it requires a credit card hold.



Not even a travel agent?


----------



## mom2rtk

rozlady said:


> Not even a travel agent?



Not that I'm aware of. Just be on the phone at 7 AM Eastern at the 180 day mark and go from there. If you can't get in until later in the morning, go for a later CRT time, late lunch or even dinner.


----------



## miprender

rozlady said:


> Thanks mom2rtk. Is there anyone who can get us reservations early? We are staying off property and were told we were ineligible for reservations before the 180 day mark.



Besides the fact that you need a CC to reserve as mom2rtk pointed out you would also need a valid confirmation number of your reservation on Disney property.

But I would not fret too much, when you call at the 180 day you should be able to get what you want. I can't imagine that it would be all booked up.


----------



## jenseib

rozlady said:


> Thanks mom2rtk. Is there anyone who can get us reservations early? We are staying off property and were told we were ineligible for reservations before the 180 day mark.



It is not bookable for ANYONE earlier than 180 days out. Just like the dining. It dodens't matter if you are staying onsite or not, you just can't book it any earlier.


----------



## GreatGranny

jenseib said:


> It is not bookable for ANYONE earlier than 180 days out. Just like the dining. It dodens't matter if you are staying onsite or not, you just can't book it any earlier.



Just to add to this  .....like ADR's, BBB follows the 180+10 policy for people staying onsite


----------



## mastermind307

I just ordered my DD a Belle dress of ebay for our Nov. trip.  We will be doing BBB, but our appointment isn't until 10:25.  Is there anywhere to put the dress so we don't have to carry it around until our appointment time?  Can I take to to BBB and have them hold it?


----------



## jenseib

mastermind307 said:


> I just ordered my DD a Belle dress of ebay for our Nov. trip.  We will be doing BBB, but our appointment isn't until 10:25.  Is there anywhere to put the dress so we don't have to carry it around until our appointment time?  Can I take to to BBB and have them hold it?



I don't know for sure if they wil lhold it. I have read in the past, that they will for some, so they may. I put mine in a ziplock back and just kept it in my backapack till it was time to go.


----------



## ollyg

Opinions Please:

Here is the plan.  We are arriving in the early evening on 10-17-11 and just going to the hotel since we will be attending the MNSSHP on the 18th.  The only BBB appointment I could get at the castle was at 4:40, but that would interfere with my LTT ressie at 4:00.  I was, however, able to book the BBB at DTD at 10:10am.

Would you just keep the DTD appointment and head to MK afterwards?  Or
cancel/reschedule  LTT ressie and take the 4:40 BBB at the palace?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mysweetgirl

We are doing BBB on September 23rd at 12:10
This is our first time at Disney  we are so excited!!!!!
I just hope DD can pick a dress as she loves them all!


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

I know this has to be in here somewhere, but I just can't go through all the pages to find out!
How much are the costumes (not any shoes or accessories) going for now?  My DD wants a Jasmine costume, and I haven't seen anything good (and by that I mean a good price) on ebay lately, and I was just trying to weigh how much I'd save buying on there vs. buying in the parks.  If there's not a big price difference, I just want less hassle and will get hers there.
Both my girls have their first ever BBB appointments on our first day, Sept. 17, followed by dinner at CRT!


----------



## jenseib

Fantasyland Mom said:


> I know this has to be in here somewhere, but I just can't go through all the pages to find out!
> How much are the costumes (not any shoes or accessories) going for now?  My DD wants a Jasmine costume, and I haven't seen anything good (and by that I mean a good price) on ebay lately, and I was just trying to weigh how much I'd save buying on there vs. buying in the parks.  If there's not a big price difference, I just want less hassle and will get hers there.
> Both my girls have their first ever BBB appointments on our first day, Sept. 17, followed by dinner at CRT!



I think they are $65 plus tax.


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

jenseib said:


> I think they are $65 plus tax.



Thanks!  That was quick!


----------



## lilmissdisney216

Doing the BBB in the castle in 2 weeks!!! Just booked the appointment about a week and a half ago!! So excited as darling fiance is doing the pirate league the same day (imagine, a FGiT going to be made up at her job on her day off lol).


----------



## jenseib

These are back from April. just getting around to editing them now.  This was some of the dresses.etc for sail at the castle.

They are not the greatest pictures.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I think they're beautiful pictures, Jen!


----------



## 1hero2princesses

I am going thru all these BBB threads trying to figure this out. I have a really really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from a few years ago. It will fit younger DD4, but I need a cinderella for older DD6 (needs a 7/8 she is tall). Can I just buy the dress and do the medium hair, nails package for both? I don't want younger DD to be jealous I am buying older DD a dress there but the one I have for the younger one is really nice and I can't find anything close on ebay or in the disney stores now for older DD. We are having dinner in the castle so they both want Cinderella. Are the dresses the same price/style at BBB as they are in downtown disney? I only want the dress, no accessories. I am assuming they always have Cinderella in stock? Also, I am pre-ordering the CD. If I am reading this right I can go have their pics taken and add them to the CD without paying anything more? There are PP photogs?


----------



## jenseib

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I think they're beautiful pictures, Jen!




Thanks. I can't wait to see your pictures.  Be sure to post some when you get back!!!




1hero2princesses said:


> I am going thru all these BBB threads trying to figure this out. I have a really really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from a few years ago. It will fit younger DD4, but I need a cinderella for older DD6 (needs a 7/8 she is tall). Can I just buy the dress and do the medium hair, nails package for both? I don't want younger DD to be jealous I am buying older DD a dress there but the one I have for the younger one is really nice and I can't find anything close on ebay or in the disney stores now for older DD. We are having dinner in the castle so they both want Cinderella. Are the dresses the same price/style at BBB as they are in downtown disney? I only want the dress, no accessories. I am assuming they always have Cinderella in stock? Also, I am pre-ordering the CD. If I am reading this right I can go have their pics taken and add them to the CD without paying anything more? There are PP photogs?



Here are a few ideas.

http://www.buycostumes.com/Storyboo...oddler-Child-Costume/60762/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Cinderella-Classic-Child-Costume/60761/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Snow-Queen-Child-Costume/62195/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Cinderella-Deluxe-Toddler-Child-Costume/60798/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Snowflake-Princess-Toddler-Child-Costume/38371/ProductDetail.aspx

For those who like Rapunzel

http://www.buycostumes.com/Rapunzel-Child-Costume/801141/ProductDetail.aspx

for those looking for a Red Belle Costuem, this is cute.

http://www.buycostumes.com/Red-and-Gold-Princess-Child-Costume/38419/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## DisneyBabies

1hero2princesses said:


> I am going thru all these BBB threads trying to figure this out. I have a really really nice deluxe cinderella dress from the disney store from a few years ago. It will fit younger DD4, but I need a cinderella for older DD6 (needs a 7/8 she is tall). Can I just buy the dress and do the medium hair, nails package for both? I don't want younger DD to be jealous I am buying older DD a dress there but the one I have for the younger one is really nice and I can't find anything close on ebay or in the disney stores now for older DD. We are having dinner in the castle so they both want Cinderella. Are the dresses the same price/style at BBB as they are in downtown disney? I only want the dress, no accessories. I am assuming they always have Cinderella in stock? Also, I am pre-ordering the CD. If I am reading this right I can go have their pics taken and add them to the CD without paying anything more? There are PP photogs?



Is it the really nice dress from 2008?  If it is, it will have lots of tulle underneath to make the skirt really poofy ans it is Cinderella blue with gold accents.  Is that the one you are talking about?  I saw one on ebay just like it in a medium a week or so ago.

Do you want both girls to match?  If not, I'm sure your younger DD will understand why her sister is getting a dress there.  You could also bring younger DD's dress with you hand they will let her get dressed in the dressing room too.  And yes, you can get the medium package for both girls and just purchase the dress you need separately.

Dresses at DTD and the Castle are the same.  Cost is the same too.

Yes, they will add any pictures they take of your girls to your photopass.

We just took our DD in February for her first trip to Disney and we did the BBB.  My DH brought her dress into the park without her seeing it and took it to the castle and they put it in a dressing room for her.  When they took her back they told her that the Fairy Godmother had left a surprise for her but she had to say the magic words (bibbidi bobbidi boo) to make it appear.  Then they opened the curtain and her dress and shoes were displayed for her to see.  It was really great and we all loved every minute of it.  The PP did a great job taking pictures at each step.  And the 3 FGMIT (Stephanie and the two Jessica's) were sooooo great with my DD; they were obviously very into what they were doing and they really made the experience wonderful and DD wants to have them next time she goes.


----------



## grandmadebby2

I think I am as excited about the DGD's doing this as they are.  Dresses are packed and ready but does any one know if I take the Rapunzel braid will they use it and still give her the crystal crown they always get.  Rapunzel wasn't available last time we did this, don't think the movie had been released yet.  

I have 4 DGD's that are each a different princess.  We have Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Rapunzel and TinkerBell.  Wish I was a little girl!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

grandmadebby2 said:


> I think I am as excited about the DGD's doing this as they are.
> 
> Wish I was a little girl!



BOY do I agree.  I have 5 granddaughters and I'm LOVING taking them for BBB and Disney World.  Sounds like we have a lot in common, we are from Kansas also!


----------



## grandmadebby2

KarlaG4Kids said:


> BOY do I agree.  I have 5 granddaughters and I'm LOVING taking them for BBB and Disney World.  Sounds like we have a lot in common, we are from Kansas also!



We are in Great Bend.  Hope you guys have alot of fun taking the kids to the BBB.  It is a very exciting experience, this year I hope one of the Mom's remembers their movie camera.  I would love to watch it over and over again from home.


----------



## Tltorrez

Just had to mention tha BBB is not just for *little* girls. I surprised DSis with an appointment in January and it was a huge amount of fun for both of us. My 8YO son even got into it, taking pictures of the whole event. You should consider getting the princess treatment along with the girls. I'm sure they would be thrilled.

Oh, and since adults can't wear full costumes in the park -- I got her a Princess shirt from here http://www.justjen.com/buy/tshirt-princess-royal.htm.
A Fairy Godmother shirt would be super cute.


----------



## grandmadebby2

Tltorrez said:


> Just had to mention tha BBB is not just for *little* girls. I surprised DSis with an appointment in January and it was a huge amount of fun for both of us. My 8YO son even got into it, taking pictures of the whole event. You should consider getting the princess treatment along with the girls. I'm sure they would be thrilled.
> 
> Oh, and since adults can't wear full costumes in the park -- I got her a Princess shirt from here http://www.justjen.com/buy/tshirt-princess-royal.htm.
> A Fairy Godmother shirt would be super cute.



I have 3 adult daughters getting the treatment right after the girls are done.  They made princess shirts and I ordered a rhinestone iron on that says "Move over Cinderella" with a shoe or castle (can't remember which) that I plan to also make them each a shirt but not tell them untilwe get here.  We go to WDW next week!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

grandmadebby2 said:


> We are in Great Bend.  Hope you guys have alot of fun taking the kids to the BBB.  It is a very exciting experience, this year I hope one of the Mom's remembers their movie camera.  I would love to watch it over and over again from home.



We are in Eudora, near Lawrence.  We made a trip in May and 2 DGDs had BBB experiences.  Next May all 19 of our family will be on the Dream.  I cant wait!!!


----------



## ajh88

This is going to seem dumb, but if I don't get the top tier package, can I still have photos taken at the BBB studio place?  DD has done it twice before - both times with the full on package.  This time, she wanted Rapunzel, so I got her dress online and we won't do the full-priced package - just the middle one.  

If we can, does anyone know how much it costs?  Can I just get the photos added to PhotoPass or do I have to make a purchase?  Any advice from those who have done this is appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## andylcq

wa!
so cool!
so beautiful!
I like them
I want them!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ajh88 said:


> This is going to seem dumb, but if I don't get the top tier package, can I still have photos taken at the BBB studio place?  DD has done it twice before - both times with the full on package.  This time, she wanted Rapunzel, so I got her dress online and we won't do the full-priced package - just the middle one.
> 
> If we can, does anyone know how much it costs?  Can I just get the photos added to PhotoPass or do I have to make a purchase?  Any advice from those who have done this is appreciated!  Thanks!



We've never had the photo package, and never had trouble getting as many photos as we wanted just added to our photopass. I do think that if someone comes in who bought the package, they might get bumped ahead of you in line. But we've never had much of a line.

Our experience in the photo studio has been really hit and miss. They are not experts at posing like people who work in an actual portrait studio. This last time was the first time my daughter had glasses and they did a terrible job taking the shot so the frame of the glasses didn't block her eyes. But sometimes they do great. Just be sure to take some shots out and about the park too, like out in the rose garden and such.


----------



## Tltorrez

DSis had an appointment in January and she's an adult so the full package wasn't an option. We had no trouble getting the photo shoot and getting the pics added to our PhotoPass. The pics are decent. I probably could have done better but since I ended up really sick that day, I was really glad to have that option.


----------



## ajh88

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## dismomto2princesses

Just booked an appt for ODD in January! I think I'm more excited than her. Just nervous her little sister will be jealous. I plan on doing her hair in the morning with some glitter and giving her a dress so hopefully she doesn't feel too left out!


----------



## Tltorrez

My DS8 was with us when DSis had her appointment. He had his camera and took pics of the whole makeover. It kept him occupied and involved. He'll tell you that he wasn't into princesses but he was very excited to see DSis transformed. the whole atmosphere was magical.

Perhaps you could cast the younger in the role of "lady in waiting" until she's old enough to get the full princess treatment.


----------



## JewelsG

I have a niece who, although is only 6, is very tall and bigger built - she wears a size 12/14...  how easy is it to get costumes at BBB which will fit her or are we better off just bringing our own dresses for them to wear...


----------



## jenseib

JewelsG said:


> I have a niece who, although is only 6, is very tall and bigger built - she wears a size 12/14...  how easy is it to get costumes at BBB which will fit her or are we better off just bringing our own dresses for them to wear...



I would bring one, that way you know it fits proper and you get the princess that she wants. They have limited sizes in the bigger stuff.


----------



## Mama2SeraKay

Sorry if this has already been asked! I have seen in some pics different sashes. One in particular was a 'birthday princess' sash. Do they offer different sashes? Do the different ones cost extra? Could I swap one for the other? We are taking our DD 3 for her birthday soon and I would love to give her a 'birthday princess' sash. Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## jenseib

Mama2SeraKay said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked! I have seen in some pics different sashes. One in particular was a 'birthday princess' sash. Do they offer different sashes? Do the different ones cost extra? Could I swap one for the other? We are taking our DD 3 for her birthday soon and I would love to give her a 'birthday princess' sash. Thank you ladies!!!



Just let them know it's her b-day and you would like the birthday sash, but they may ask if you are celebrating something when you come in too.


----------



## Mama2SeraKay

jenseib said:


> Just let them know it's her b-day and you would like the birthday sash, but they may ask if you are celebrating something when you come in too.



Thanks SO much


----------



## sher92

Does anybody know what the Perfectly Princess Birthday slipper is?  Any pics of one?  They didn't have this last year when we went, so I just wasn't sure what it was and if it was worth it?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

sher92 said:


> Does anybody know what the Perfectly Princess Birthday slipper is?  Any pics of one?  They didn't have this last year when we went, so I just wasn't sure what it was and if it was worth it?



My 
DD8 got one when we were there in July for her birthday.  It was $25.  She loves it!  I have pictures if I can figure out how to post them.


----------



## jenseib

GoofyMomInOhio said:


> My
> DD8 got one when we were there in July for her birthday.  It was $25.  She loves it!  I have pictures if I can figure out how to post them.



what exactly is it?


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

jenseib said:


> what exactly is it?



It is a sturdy plastic case with a mirror on the bottom.  On the mirror is a glass slipper maybe 4 or 5 inches long.  It is wrapped up in a blue bow.  Sorry, I'm not good at describing things.


----------



## mom2princesses2

Have our appointment for DD3 and DD8 when we get there in Nov.  Can't wait! 

DD3 was too young when we were there last Sept. and DD8 decided she didn't want to be a princess but a pirate. Both are excited to get it down this time around, followed by dinner at the Castle for their dad's bday!


----------



## sher92

mom2princesses2 said:


> Have our appointment for DD3 and DD8 when we get there in Nov.  Can't wait!
> 
> DD3 was too young when we were there last Sept. and DD8 decided she didn't want to be a princess but a pirate. Both are excited to get it down this time around, followed by dinner at the Castle for their dad's bday!



Oh it's super cute!  We went there last year when DD was 3 and we are going again in November too!


----------



## simba89

Hi all I'm looking at letting my 8 year old do this next year looking at the castle package and have a few questions

1.  Is the package worth the price?
2.  How long does it last?
3.  How many photos do I get?
4.  Do I have to bring my own dress or does she get one there?
5.  Is it possible to go for dinner in the castle after?


Thanks all


----------



## bumbles3248

I googled the Perfectly Princess Birthday Slipper and found a picture. It looks really nice, but does it serve a purpose or is it for decoration? We have an appt on Monday morning and I could surprise DD with it.


----------



## sher92

I think it's really just a keepsake and decoration!  I did end up ordering it...figured it was only $25 and we are going for her birthday, so I'm sure she'll love to have it in her room!


----------



## bumbles3248

sher92 said:


> I think it's really just a keepsake and decoration!  I did end up ordering it...figured it was only $25 and we are going for her birthday, so I'm sure she'll love to have it in her room!



Do you have to preorder this? I'd like to get this but I figured I'd pick it up while we're there. Thanks!


----------



## sher92

bumbles3248 said:


> Do you have to preorder this? I'd like to get this but I figured I'd pick it up while we're there. Thanks!



They told me when I called this morning that I had to let them know in advance so they can mark it down and reserve it for us, so you may want to call just to be on the safe side! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## GoofyMomInOhio

Sorry it took me soo long...still can't remember how to post pictures.  Here is a link with a picture http://www.doingfloridaforums.com/showthread.php?t=6724 or you can google it.


----------



## jenseib

*I keep forgetting to post about our latest BBB experience. I had said I would post pics several month ago, but I am just going to post the links to where I wrote about it in my TR. It is pretty detailed.
The first link has part of our Tiana meet ,but a little ways down the page it starts with the BBB check in.*

*More Tiana Meet*

*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique*

*BBB 2*

*BBB 3*

*The Big Reveal*

*The Photo Shoot*


----------



## tink too

jenseib - your DD is super cute!


----------



## jenseib

tink said:


> jenseib - your DD is super cute!



Thanks!  We kind of like her too!  

She is my youngest with her brother being 22 and her sister 19. So I guess you could say she is kind of spoiled.


----------



## nlginny

Hi. I was told on the phone when I called for an appointment to bring a comb. Does everyone do this? If so, what type of comb?


----------



## jenseib

nlginny said:


> Hi. I was told on the phone when I called for an appointment to bring a comb. Does everyone do this? If so, what type of comb?



No. They tell everyone that, but most never even ask for it. They use rattail combs and give it to you when they are done. I have never brought one (per being told her not to bother) and never even once have I been asked for one either. I do brush her hair before we go in though, so I usually bring a small portable brush to be sure her hair is tangle free before hand.


----------



## chellewashere

Had a great experience getting this done the past week. My DD had such a great time. She went for the pink hair cause she found out it glowed under the black light on the rides. We are doing mom/daughter one next year and getting the divas. I wanted to say we went across the way and got the photo shot done and put on my photopass. I didnt take any pictures while she was doing it because I assumed it would be on there. Uploaded all my pics last night and not ONE from that. Every other picture we had done was on it so that was very disappointing. 
For those of you that are thinking about it. It is so worth the price. We just got the cheapest package and bought our own dress from home (will post up some pics soon). The Fairy Godmother was sooooo great she was a lovely woman. The big reveal I dont think I have ever seen my DD smile so wide in her whole life. She had asked to be a princess when they told her to make a wish and she whispered how surprised she was that it worked.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Jenseib, Your DD is adorable. I am super excited for my 2 to do it soon.  I can't wait for their makeovers. I hope the photo session at hte end will allow them to get a few posed pics together.   Belle and Rapunzel are pals right? THey should be photographed together


----------



## jenseib

chellewashere said:


> Had a great experience getting this done the past week. My DD had such a great time. She went for the pink hair cause she found out it glowed under the black light on the rides. We are doing mom/daughter one next year and getting the divas. I wanted to say we went across the way and got the photo shot done and put on my photopass. I didnt take any pictures while she was doing it because I assumed it would be on there. Uploaded all my pics last night and not ONE from that. Every other picture we had done was on it so that was very disappointing.
> For those of you that are thinking about it. It is so worth the price. We just got the cheapest package and bought our own dress from home (will post up some pics soon). The Fairy Godmother was sooooo great she was a lovely woman. The big reveal I dont think I have ever seen my DD smile so wide in her whole life. She had asked to be a princess when they told her to make a wish and she whispered how surprised she was that it worked.



Did you hand them your photopass card at the shoot so they could put them on there...Even if you didn't, email photopass. Tel lthe date and time and describe your DD and what she was wearing. They may be able to find the pictures and add them to your account



HuskerFaninIL said:


> Jenseib, Your DD is adorable. I am super excited for my 2 to do it soon.  I can't wait for their makeovers. I hope the photo session at hte end will allow them to get a few posed pics together.   Belle and Rapunzel are pals right? THey should be photographed together



Thanks!
And yes, the yshould do some with both. We had sisters in front of us and they did some by themselves each and then a few together.


----------



## chellewashere

jenseib said:


> Did you hand them your photopass card at the shoot so they could put them on there...Even if you didn't, email photopass. Tel lthe date and time and describe your DD and what she was wearing. They may be able to find the pictures and add them to your account



Yes I did hand it to her. I will have to try that can't hurt  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tink too

chellewashere said:


> I wanted to say we went across the way and got the photo shot done and put on my photopass. I didnt take any pictures while she was doing it because I assumed it would be on there. Uploaded all my pics last night and not ONE from that. Every other picture we had done was on it so that was very disappointing.





jenseib said:


> Did you hand them your photopass card at the shoot so they could put them on there...Even if you didn't, email photopass. Tel lthe date and time and describe your DD and what she was wearing. They may be able to find the pictures and add them to your account





chellewashere said:


> Yes I did hand it to her. I will have to try that can't hurt  Thanks for the idea.



I second Jenseib's suggestion - we have had missing photos before and the good folks at PhotoPass found them for us!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I am very enjoying ready through this thread!!  So many beautiful princesses on here!  We are counting down to our next disney trip!  I thought I would share my DD (3) from our trip in May 2010 after her BBB makeover.  We both thoroughly enjoyed the experience!  We plan to take her again this year!

http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp633;3>nu=32;7>3;7>2:8>23:83;7399259ot1lsi

http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63396>nu=32;7>574>;66>23:8574<57259ot1lsi


----------



## jenseib

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I am very enjoying ready through this thread!!  So many beautiful princesses on here!  We are counting down to our next disney trip!  I thought I would share my DD (3) from our trip in May 2010 after her BBB makeover.  We both thoroughly enjoyed the experience!  We plan to take her again this year!
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp633;3>nu=32;7>3;7>2:8>23:83;7399259ot1lsi
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63396>nu=32;7>574>;66>23:8574<57259ot1lsi



I love her dress!


----------



## jenseib

tink said:


> I second Jenseib's suggestion - we have had missing photos before and the good folks at PhotoPass found them for us!



I want to add I had a missing picture from my Aug trip and within about 4 days they had it found and added.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

jenseib said:


> I love her dress!



Thanks!  I loved this dress too because it was unique!  I was lucky enough to snag this great find on disney's website on CLEARANCE!  I couldn't believe that I found this one for less than $20!!  It was just meant to be I guess


----------



## Sydnerella

Hello,

Does anyone know which page of this thread has photos of the most recent costumes available in the parks? I am assuming the costumes pictured on page 1 are old since the post date was 2008? 

Thank you,
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## Danjocass

I am doing BBB for my DD (6) in November. I noticed on most of the pictures here the girls have their hair pulled up in a bun. Does anyone know if they will leave the hair down & curl it? or maybe do a halfup/half down style. My DD loves to wear her hair down & I really think she will want that the day of. Thanks


----------



## Sydnerella

Danjocass said:


> I am doing BBB for my DD (6) in November. I noticed on most of the pictures here the girls have their hair pulled up in a bun. Does anyone know if they will leave the hair down & curl it? or maybe do a halfup/half down style. My DD loves to wear her hair down & I really think she will want that the day of. Thanks



I dont think that they curl hair... just add extensions, rat and spray like crazy... not sure about leaving half up and a smaller bun. See the styles on the brochure posted, pg 1-4 of this thread


----------



## jenseib

Danjocass said:


> I am doing BBB for my DD (6) in November. I noticed on most of the pictures here the girls have their hair pulled up in a bun. Does anyone know if they will leave the hair down & curl it? or maybe do a halfup/half down style. My DD loves to wear her hair down & I really think she will want that the day of. Thanks



No, they can't curl hair. they don't have a cosmetology license.  They only have  a braiding  license. They can only do the 3 styles


----------



## Sydnerella

Sydnerella said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know which page of this thread has photos of the most recent costumes available in the parks? I am assuming the costumes pictured on page 1 are old since the post date was 2008?
> 
> Thank you,
> Sydnerella's Mama


Anyone know what they look like? jenseib???  thanks


----------



## jenseib

I have a few pictures in here from our April visit. But I didn't take many

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41774883&postcount=1370
I'll go for a link I saw someone post on the bbb thread that had current costumes


----------



## jenseib

Sydnerella said:


> Anyone know what they look like? jenseib???  thanks



These might not all be available at BBB, but these are the park dresses

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/u157860-organized-mommy.html


----------



## Kristineamb

jenseib said:


> These might not all be available at BBB, but these are the park dresses
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/u157860-organized-mommy.html



I'm not sure what you mean by _"These might not all be available at BBB, but these are the park dresses"_ You mean these dresses are sold in the park's gift shops but not necessarily at BBB?
How is the selection at BBB?  How many different costumes are there to choose from?  Do they keep a variety of sizes in stock?


----------



## jenseib

Kristineamb said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by _"These might not all be available at BBB, but these are the park dresses"_ You mean these dresses are sold in the park's gift shops but not necessarily at BBB?
> How is the selection at BBB?  How many different costumes are there to choose from?  Do they keep a variety of sizes in stock?



right. Like I know the Alice dress isn't sold at BBB, but is in the parks. I'm not sure if the mermaid dress is stil lsold at BBB, but it is at the parks.
I have never bought a dress at BBB. I have always either bought what I wanted prior to the appointment or brought my onw from home. I actually prefer to have a different dress for DD than what most of the other girls are wearing.


----------



## connie1042

I have not decided if we are going to do this or not. But, I saw the slipper thing, and wanted to tell you want I ordered for $25.00. It is a precious moments Cinderella music box, and she is holding a cake with a candle in in. Just Google precious moments. We are eating at CRT for my GD birthday, so am going to try to have Cinderella give it to her.


----------



## mom2rtk

connie1042 said:


> I have not decided if we are going to do this or not. But, I saw the slipper thing, and wanted to tell you want I ordered for $25.00. It is a precious moments Cinderella music box, and she is holding a cake with a candle in in. Just Google precious moments. We are eating at CRT for my GD birthday, so am going to try to have Cinderella give it to her.



That sounds like an adorable gift. But don't bother asking for Cinderella to give it to her. Imagine how all the other kids in line will feel if they see Cinderella giving a gift to one child, but not the others. For that reason, the CM's will decline.

You'll have to put a note in it from Cindy. Maybe you can see if your server will bring it to the table when they bring out the slipper dessert?


----------



## Kristineamb

jenseib said:


> right. Like I know the Alice dress isn't sold at BBB, but is in the parks. I'm not sure if the mermaid dress is stil lsold at BBB, but it is at the parks.
> I have never bought a dress at BBB. I have always either bought what I wanted prior to the appointment or brought my onw from home. I actually prefer to have a different dress for DD than what most of the other girls are wearing.



Thank you for your response.  This will our first visit to BBB and I feel picking out the dress is part of the experience.  Also, if I get a dress beforehand who knows she may decide she wants another princess when we get there?!?!?


----------



## Neverneverland

I know I've seen in stores a tinkerbell costume that has pink net (tulle?) under the green- I can't find this on line anywhere - I don't think it was a Disney made dress.... Any one have any idea? Am I posting in the right place ?.....


----------



## CindeBella

Are costumes of the fairies sold in the parks or BBB?


----------



## jenseib

CindeBella said:


> Are costumes of the fairies sold in the parks or BBB?



Not at BBB, I can't remember if they still sell them at the parks or not


----------



## Sydnerella

jenseib said:


> These might not all be available at BBB, but these are the park dresses
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/u157860-organized-mommy.html



Thank you for the links!  I have enjoyed seeing Claire and reading your TRs and posts over the years - she is a cute girl. And you provide lots of helpful info!

I like the Rapuzel dress better than the one for Halloween at the Disney store currently. The latter's sleeves are longer with tulle-like scratchy fabric my DD5wont wear. Wonder if the parks one will be around next March when we go.

Thanks,
Sydnerella's mama


----------



## jenseib

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you for the links!  I have enjoyed seeing Claire and reading your TRs and posts over the years - she is a cute girl. And you provide lots of helpful info!
> 
> I like the Rapuzel dress better than the one for Halloween at the Disney store currently. The latter's sleeves are longer with tulle-like scratchy fabric my DD5wont wear. Wonder if the parks one will be around next March when we go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sydnerella's mama



Thanks!


----------



## JenniferW33

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you for the links!  I have enjoyed seeing Claire and reading your TRs and posts over the years - she is a cute girl. And you provide lots of helpful info!
> 
> I like the Rapuzel dress better than the one for Halloween at the Disney store currently. The latter's sleeves are longer with tulle-like scratchy fabric my DD5wont wear. Wonder if the parks one will be around next March when we go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sydnerella's mama




Sorry totally off topic - 

I just had to comment on your username! I LOVE it. I assume your DD's name is Sydney.  My DD's name is Sydney, I will have to tell her that name she will LOVE it!  Never even thought of that before


----------



## hardingk

Anyone who has been to BBB or WDW recently, do you happen to remember if they sell a Rapunzel wand?


----------



## Nicky5

Anyone do BBB in both Downtown & the Castle? Have a preference? If you take 3 little girls can they do them all at once or would the have to take turns & wait on each other? Are the nails stick ons or painted? Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## jenseib

Nicky5 said:


> Anyone do BBB in both Downtown & the Castle? Have a preference? If you take 3 little girls can they do them all at once or would the have to take turns & wait on each other? Are the nails stick ons or painted? Thanks in advance everyone!



I think they only paint now


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Nicky5 said:


> Anyone do BBB in both Downtown & the Castle? Have a preference? If you take 3 little girls can they do them all at once or would the have to take turns & wait on each other? Are the nails stick ons or painted? Thanks in advance everyone!



There are quite a few girls being "beautyfied" at the same time so I would think they would be able to do 3 girls pretty close together.  You may have a 5 or 10 minute delay.  They painted the nails with very light nail color.  The girls love it!


----------



## Sydnerella

JenniferW33 said:


> Sorry totally off topic -
> 
> I just had to comment on your username! I LOVE it. I assume your DD's name is Sydney.  My DD's name is Sydney, I will have to tell her that name she will LOVE it!  Never even thought of that before



Glad you like the name as another mom of a Sydney  that made me smile. I cannot take credit though, when in the toddler room at daycare her teacher started calling her Sydnerella as she loved princesses and Cinderella the most of course. I loved the name and used it as her b-day party theme that year making a Cinderella castle cake and making invites that said "Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo, Sydnerella's turning two!"  which i clearly still think is quite clever, LOL.

I must admit the username makes me feel a bit guilty since it does not acknowledge my son but Potato's Mama (Tate) just did not sound as disney-cool 

I cannot imagine HOW *excited* you are for your Sydney's birthday at WDW!!!  What an awesome trip this will be for all of you!  I look forward to hearing about it when you return.

Another Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## kimberwee

So I just saw that Disney Store has a new Rapunzel Royal Wedding collection and the dress is GORGEOUS. What are the chances that they will bring it in as a choice at the Boutique. I should probably just order it and bring it with me but have this fear DD will want to pick something else there.


----------



## mom2rtk

kimberwee said:


> So I just saw that Disney Store has a new Rapunzel Royal Wedding collection and the dress is GORGEOUS. What are the chances that they will bring it in as a choice at the Boutique. I should probably just order it and bring it with me but have this fear DD will want to pick something else there.



Slim and none. They never do. And they'd have to adjust the price of the package. Not only should you get one ahead of time you should get one right away or you won't be able to get one at all. Those things go fast.


----------



## kimberwee

Thanks for the quick response! 

Sorry if this has been asked before...Is Rapunzel even a full time offering at BBB now?


----------



## grandmadebby2

kimberwee said:


> So I just saw that Disney Store has a new Rapunzel Royal Wedding collection and the dress is GORGEOUS. What are the chances that they will bring it in as a choice at the Boutique. I should probably just order it and bring it with me but have this fear DD will want to pick something else there.



I also think the new weddding dress is beautiful.  Ordered 3 of the granddaughters theirs last week when I first saw them.  Don't think the BBB will have them becasue they are Disney Store and not Disney World Exclusive Dresses.  My DGD's prefered the $50 over the $150 one, thank goodness for that.  The 7 and 4 year old thought it looked more like the real dress.


----------



## LaurenLizArnold

Has anyone done this without reservations? how long was the wait? Also, how far ahead in days do I need to make a reservation if I do? Thanks so much!


----------



## noahdove

This is very popular so you need an appointment..do it soon so that you are sure you will get it


----------



## kimberwee

I ran by the Disney Store during lunch to look at the new Rapunzel Wedding dress ($50) and am completely impressed by the quality. I was so set on doing the castle package and letting DD pick out her dress but now I am torn. 

If I do order the dress and shoes, would the FGIT let me sneak it in to them as a special dress from the Fairy Godmother? Just trying to work out the logistics because I don't want DD to know it is from home. 

Thoughts?


----------



## grandmadebby2

LaurenLizArnold said:


> Has anyone done this without reservations? how long was the wait? Also, how far ahead in days do I need to make a reservation if I do? Thanks so much!



we have always had an appointment but I have seen many girls turned away at the podium because there is no time available.  I don't believe I have ever actually seen anyone get a walk up but I have heard about a few that did.  Just to be safe I would get an appointment and you can make them up to 180 days before the date.  Of course 180+10 if staying on Disney.


----------



## merlinspride

Has anyone ordered from Mrs B lately?  I have ordered from her in the past several times, ordered this week and havent gotten a response from her yet.  Normally she is right on top of emails.
Thanks
Steph


----------



## grandmadebby2

merlinspride said:


> Has anyone ordered from Mrs B lately?  I have ordered from her in the past several times, ordered this week and havent gotten a response from her yet.  Normally she is right on top of emails.
> Thanks
> Steph



I think who I order from on ebay is Mrs B but she goes by another name on ebay.  If it is the same person she ships quickly and we have never been disappointed with the costumes.  

If anyone is interested I noticed that DisneyStore.com has their princess costumes 25% off today.


----------



## kimberwee

grandmadebby2 said:


> I think who I order from on ebay is Mrs B but she goes by another name on ebay.  If it is the same person she ships quickly and we have never been disappointed with the costumes.
> 
> If anyone is interested I noticed that DisneyStore.com has their princess costumes 25% off today.



Yep, 25% off! But it doesn't include Rapunzel...


----------



## Gorechick

I just got one of the new $50 Rapunzel dresses in a DS.com order yesterday. I didn't get a good ook at it yet as I'm hiding it from my daughter as a surprise. It looked pretty in the bag, it comes on a hanger in a plastic bag.


----------



## grandmadebby2

kimberwee said:


> Yep, 25% off! But it doesn't include Rapunzel...



So glad to hear Rapunzel isn't included since I just purchased 3 of the new wedding dresses for my DGD's.  They are beautiful!


----------



## KDilly

Gorechick said:


> I just got one of the new $50 Rapunzel dresses in a DS.com order yesterday. I didn't get a good ook at it yet as I'm hiding it from my daughter as a surprise. It looked pretty in the bag, it comes on a hanger in a plastic bag.



I love seeing my little girls in their Disney Princess outfits!!! They smile ear to ear toooo!!

-KD


----------



## de8212

Regarding the Photopass at the BBB.  SO, they take your kids picture while they are getting made up?  If so, how many pics do they take?
And when your kid is finished, do they still keep taking them at the BBB?  Is all that included on the $99 preorder package?  

I'm trying to decide if I want to buy it today and I heard the price will increase tomorrow so I have to make up my mind.


----------



## jenseib

de8212 said:


> Regarding the Photopass at the BBB.  SO, they take your kids picture while they are getting made up?  If so, how many pics do they take?
> And when your kid is finished, do they still keep taking them at the BBB?  Is all that included on the $99 preorder package?
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to buy it today and I heard the price will increase tomorrow so I have to make up my mind.



Yes, and if you tell them that you are buying the CD, they usually take more.  For us, it's worth the photopass for these pictures.
When you are done, you can go have a portrait session done and those too will be added to your photopass card as well.  

Try to decide today as the regular price goes up tomorrow and the most recent rumor is that the preorder price is going up $30 tomorrow as well.


----------



## grandmadebby2

As far as the photopass pictures go the photographers do a great job IMO.  They took about 40 - 45 pictures of each girl during the transformation then we went to the studio and they took about 15 of each girls then we did group shots and there are 17 of them.  We had 4 girls so it made for alot of pictures.  Just the BBB experience makes it worth the CD price as they are very special pictures.






[/IMG]


----------



## de8212

OK, i pre-ordered.  I guess I did it right?  I did get an email confirming the order but I was thinking I would get some kind of identifying number now?  

I don't see one so I guess I just go to the first photographer and get some card from him that I'll end up linking to the photopass site when I return?


----------



## grandmadebby2

de8212 said:


> OK, i pre-ordered.  I guess I did it right?  I did get an email confirming the order but I was thinking I would get some kind of identifying number now?
> 
> I don't see one so I guess I just go to the first photographer and get some card from him that I'll end up linking to the photopass site when I return?



When you log on to your account you will se a credit.  Until you upload the pictures, edit and then order the credit will remain there.  I always print a copy of my email just in case but have never had any problem.

Were you able to get the Dress you wanted from the ebay seller?  I was going to ask you sooner but couldn't find the post. We bought Tiana and Belle from her then Rapunzel wedding dress from the Disney Store so I don't know what the girls will decide on.  The youngest is going to for sure be Ariel, ball gown, we bought from her last year and she has been wanting to wear it ever since she saw it.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

does anyone have a picture of the new courtyard package at BBB?


----------



## jenseib

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> does anyone have a picture of the new courtyard package at BBB?



I've not heard of that one? What is it?


----------



## de8212

grandmadebby2 said:


> When you log on to your account you will se a credit.  Until you upload the pictures, edit and then order the credit will remain there.  I always print a copy of my email just in case but have never had any problem.
> 
> Were you able to get the Dress you wanted from the ebay seller?  I was going to ask you sooner but couldn't find the post. We bought Tiana and Belle from her then Rapunzel wedding dress from the Disney Store so I don't know what the girls will decide on.  The youngest is going to for sure be Ariel, ball gown, we bought from her last year and she has been wanting to wear it ever since she saw it.



OK, I'm a little worried.  I don't see a credit anywhere.  I log into my account and click on My Account near the top.  All I see is my account info and then a Check Order Status button on the right.  When I click it there is an order number and todays date.  Also it says "PhotoCD Pre-Purchase	1		Credit Applied in Shopping Cart	Shipped	3/20/2012"

Is that right?


Oh, and no, no dress yet.  I need to just order it off the Disney website I guess.  Ebay was higher the last time I checked.


----------



## grandmadebby2

de8212 said:


> OK, I'm a little worried.  I don't see a credit anywhere.  I log into my account and click on My Account near the top.  All I see is my account info and then a Check Order Status button on the right.  When I click it there is an order number and todays date.  Also it says "PhotoCD Pre-Purchase	1		Credit Applied in Shopping Cart	Shipped	3/20/2012"
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> 
> Oh, and no, no dress yet.  I need to just order it off the Disney website I guess.  Ebay was higher the last time I checked.



Yes, it will stay in your cart until you use it.  Keep a copy of the email just in case.

I got my dresses for 29.99 and they are disney park dresses.  Haven't looked for a while since I don't need any right now.  Good luck, maybe you'll catch a sale her closer to Easter.


----------



## grandmadebby2

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> does anyone have a picture of the new courtyard package at BBB?



Never heard of it but now my curiosity is up.  I'll be checking back often to see if anyone knows about it.


----------



## cantwaitvaca09

I read this on allear.net
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique has added a new package to the services they provide. The Courtyard Package includes: shimmering makeup, nails and Courtyard Package exclusive hairstyle, Princess sash, face gems and princess cinch bag, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt and tutu. (The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt will be available in youth sizes from S to XL and adult sizes S to XL. The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique tutu will be available in two sizes, small and medium.) This new package costs $89.95. The boutique has also adjusted the prices on two other packages: the Coach Package is now $54.95; the Crown Package is now $59.95.


----------



## grandmadebby2

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I read this on allear.net
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique has added a new package to the services they provide. The Courtyard Package includes: shimmering makeup, nails and Courtyard Package exclusive hairstyle, Princess sash, face gems and princess cinch bag, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt and tutu. (The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt will be available in youth sizes from S to XL and adult sizes S to XL. The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique tutu will be available in two sizes, small and medium.) This new package costs $89.95. The boutique has also adjusted the prices on two other packages: the Coach Package is now $54.95; the Crown Package is now $59.95.



Thanks for the info.  That price must include the Tutu and T shirt.  Odd they don't make the Tutu in as many sizes as the T-shirt if it is included.  Something to look forward to seeing in person.


----------



## jenseib

cantwaitvaca09 said:


> I read this on allear.net
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique has added a new package to the services they provide. The Courtyard Package includes: shimmering makeup, nails and Courtyard Package exclusive hairstyle, Princess sash, face gems and princess cinch bag, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt and tutu. (The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt will be available in youth sizes from S to XL and adult sizes S to XL. The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique tutu will be available in two sizes, small and medium.) This new package costs $89.95. The boutique has also adjusted the prices on two other packages: the Coach Package is now $54.95; the Crown Package is now $59.95.



Can you post the link. It's not on the BBB page on all ears.

Never mind. found it on the news page


----------



## connie1042

I wonder if you can buy just a t-shirt?  We are  bringing a dress, so don't need anything else, but the t-shirt would make a nice thing to remember the trip by.


----------



## nannye

kimberwee said:


> I ran by the Disney Store during lunch to look at the new Rapunzel Wedding dress ($50) and am completely impressed by the quality. I was so set on doing the castle package and letting DD pick out her dress but now I am torn.
> 
> If I do order the dress and shoes, would the FGIT let me sneak it in to them as a special dress from the Fairy Godmother? Just trying to work out the logistics because I don't want DD to know it is from home.
> 
> Thoughts?



I am in completely the same boat as you!!!! I wanted to let V pick it out herself, but the rapunzel is pretty!!!!


----------



## nannye

grandmadebby2 said:


> we have always had an appointment but I have seen many girls turned away at the podium because there is no time available.  I don't believe I have ever actually seen anyone get a walk up but I have heard about a few that did.  Just to be safe I would get an appointment and you can make them up to 180 days before the date.  Of course 180+10 if staying on Disney.



If staying on property you can book earlier than 180?


----------



## grandmadebby2

nannye said:


> If staying on property you can book earlier than 180?



If staying on property you can book 180 days from the first day of your trip for up to a 10 day trip.  So in some cases 190 days out.  Dining is the same way.


----------



## kimberwee

nannye said:


> I am in completely the same boat as you!!!! I wanted to let V pick it out herself, but the rapunzel is pretty!!!!



How funny. I have a feeling that I made a great decision in buying the dress and the shoes from the Disney Store. Now I am still just trying to figure out how to get it there without her seeing it. 

You know, I thought it might be cute to have it "out" when she wakes up in the morning with a note from the fairy godmother to bring it to the castle...That way I am not folding it up and putting wrinkles in it trying to get it into our park bag.


----------



## kimberwee

Called a CM yesterday at the BBB number and asked about the "courtyard package"...she didn't have any detail on the "exclusive hairstyle" or the tutu, etc...said that you are more than welcome to change your package after arrival for your appointment.


----------



## Nalshersmom

I have appointments for my 4 and 6 year olds for Sept. 23, and I am anxious to see pics of this courtyard package.


----------



## fitnessmouse

Is the rapunzel wedding dress not available in the parks?


----------



## grandmadebby2

fitnessmouse said:


> Is the rapunzel wedding dress not available in the parks?



The Rapunzel wedding dress is a Disney Store Dress not a Disney Parks Dress so it is not available in the park.  They may get one similair that will be available but right now it is only available at the Disney Stores or online.


----------



## lumpy08

kimberwee said:


> You know, I thought it might be cute to have it "out" when she wakes up in the morning with a note from the fairy godmother to bring it to the castle...That way I am not folding it up and putting wrinkles in it trying to get it into our park bag.



I think this is a great idea!  I have brought DD's dresses our last two trips. I take pictures of her looking at the dresses when we are waiting area.  I find it to be too overwhelming to pick a dress on the spot.AlE specially if they don't have an item to go with it. Also since there is usually a bunch of people in the waiting area they really don't make a big deal about purchasing a dress or not.  Since my DD is into sparkle shoes I bought her Lelli Kelly's to go with her dress.  One year she wore Giselle's white dress and I found white sequin shoes at the children's place for $2.  

We always use the dressing room and have her change into the dress. Since 
you have to bring your own brush I typically have DD put the dress on then brush her hair and I take pics of her looking into the mirror.  I find this also gives us some girl time together. 

The photo pass photographers do a great job taking photos.


----------



## kimberwee

lumpy08 said:


> I think this is a great idea!  I have brought DD's dresses our last two trips. I take pictures of her looking at the dresses when we are waiting area.  I find it to be too overwhelming to pick a dress on the spot.AlE specially if they don't have an item to go with it. Also since there is usually a bunch of people in the waiting area they really don't make a big deal about purchasing a dress or not.  Since my DD is into sparkle shoes I bought her Lelli Kelly's to go with her dress.  One year she wore Giselle's white dress and I found white sequin shoes at the children's place for $2.
> 
> We always use the dressing room and have her change into the dress. Since
> you have to bring your own brush I typically have DD put the dress on then brush her hair and I take pics of her looking into the mirror.  I find this also gives us some girl time together.
> 
> The photo pass photographers do a great job taking photos.



Thanks! I am sure that leaving the dress out "from the Fairy Godmother" is the way I am going to go. Less room for mishaps and such... 

One month to go! Still waiting to see if anyone has had a glimpse of the Courtyard Package...


----------



## jenseib

kimberwee said:


> Thanks! I am sure that leaving the dress out "from the Fairy Godmother" is the way I am going to go. Less room for mishaps and such...
> 
> One month to go! Still waiting to see if anyone has had a glimpse of the Courtyard Package...



WE did that a few years ago and it was a HUGE hit with my DD.


----------



## Lady Elle

thanks for all the info i really had no idea what the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique was all about!!!!!!


----------



## PixieintheCity

For anyone interested, I've posted a report with photos of the new BBB Courtyard Package from my DD's makeover this past Friday on another thread found here - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45149923#post45149923


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

PixieintheCity said:


> For anyone interested, I've posted a report with photos of the new BBB Courtyard Package from my DD's makeover this past Friday on another thread found here - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45149923#post45149923


THANK YOU for your review!!!!

I was heavily considering the Courtyard package, but hadn't heard anything about it yet.


----------



## Gorechick

This is an older thread, please be aware that BBB is now for ages 3-12 only.  There is another thread here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831804


----------



## ErinsMommy

OMG that is just adorable (the courtyard package outfit).


----------



## jenhelgren

What accessories does the Disney Diva style come with? My DD wants a tiara but does not like the bun style. Can I purchase a tiara and have them use it along with the Disney Diva style?


----------



## TMcDwyer

jenhelgren said:
			
		

> What accessories does the Disney Diva style come with? My DD wants a tiara but does not like the bun style. Can I purchase a tiara and have them use it along with the Disney Diva style?



I am 99% sure you can buy the tiara as an add-on and then use it with any style.


----------



## Stacey012345

Forgive me if I'm missing it here, but a few questions:
(1) Is this the most updated thread on this topic?
(2) Are there photos of the current dress options available for Fall 2012 somewhere?
(3) Is it only the phone line to make reservations or can they be made online?
(4) Younger DD has very thin and just about shoulder length hair - will it be worth it and can they work with it?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lnh'smom

Stacey012345 said:


> Forgive me if I'm missing it here, but a few questions:
> (1) Is this the most updated thread on this topic?
> (2) Are there photos of the current dress options available for Fall 2012 somewhere?
> (3) Is it only the phone line to make reservations or can they be made online?
> (4) Younger DD has very thin and just about shoulder length hair - will it be worth it and can they work with it?
> Thanks in advance!!



(4) yes! My dd also has very thin, fine hair that's just below her shoulders and she has done BBB twice. Her hair has always stayed very nicely for about 2 days.

Sorry, that's the only question I can answer for sure!


----------



## luvmy2babies

Stacey012345 said:


> Forgive me if I'm missing it here, but a few questions:
> (1) Is this the most updated thread on this topic?
> (2) Are there photos of the current dress options available for Fall 2012 somewhere?
> (3) Is it only the phone line to make reservations or can they be made online?
> (4) Younger DD has very thin and just about shoulder length hair - will it be worth it and can they work with it?
> Thanks in advance!!



(1) There is another much longer thread on here that I think more people post on lately.

(2) I haven't found more photos but the dresses are similar to what you would find in the Disney Store.

(3) The reservations cannot be made online


----------



## Stacey012345

Thank you both very much!  If anyone has very current pics or is there and goes to BBB and wants to post pics of the dresses & such that are out, that would be appreciated!


----------



## neodymm

Stacey012345 said:
			
		

> Thank you both very much!  If anyone has very current pics or is there and goes to BBB and wants to post pics of the dresses & such that are out, that would be appreciated!



Ditto! We will be there mid-Oct and would love to know what's available. DD has already done Cinderella, Belle & Jasmine. So, would like too see the other options right now.


----------



## KayMouse

Is there anyone who has a new, updated picture of the Jasmine costume? I want to see what it looks like to see if I want to buy it before hand, or at the parks. Thank you!!!


----------



## meandmynana

Can anyone help? We were just given the gift of tickets to Mickey's Halloween party. I called BB Salon and they are all booked - at both locations! Is there another off site salon that can offer similar services?


----------



## jenseib

Stacey012345 said:


> Forgive me if I'm missing it here, but a few questions:
> (1) Is this the most updated thread on this topic?
> (2) Are there photos of the current dress options available for Fall 2012 somewhere?
> (3) Is it only the phone line to make reservations or can they be made online?
> (4) Younger DD has very thin and just about shoulder length hair - will it be worth it and can they work with it?
> Thanks in advance!!



There are 2 threads that were started about the same time a few years ago, this being one of them. Bith have seem to have lost their OP to keep it current. They go in spurts, sometimes this one gets more action, then at other times the other one does.
I don't think the dresses have changed in the last 2-3 years for the most part. I currently and not a fan of most of the dresses they carry.  We always bring our own.
You can only make an appointment by calling



meandmynana said:


> Can anyone help? We were just given the gift of tickets to Mickey's Halloween party. I called BB Salon and they are all booked - at both locations! Is there another off site salon that can offer similar services?



Grand Floridian has a salon. you'll pay salon prices and it won't be the same experience. The Main street barber shop will also do a ponytail and sprinkling of pixie dust.


----------



## neodymm

meandmynana said:
			
		

> Can anyone help? We were just given the gift of tickets to Mickey's Halloween party. I called BB Salon and they are all booked - at both locations! Is there another off site salon that can offer similar services?



Don't give up! Two different times have opened this week on our MNSSHP day and we have 2 girls going! People change plans constantly. I'd call as often as you can to see if something opens...maybe some pixie dust will fall for you.


----------



## ecatesby

Hi! I'm excitedly planning DD's first-ever trip to BBB - can't wait!  We'll be visiting during our spring break - the week of March 31, 2013. I'm hoping to snag a very early BBB appointment at Magic Kingdom, and then meet up with the men of the family for a breakfast at CRT, so that DD can visit the princesses while all fancied up. 

Is this do-able? If we get the earliest appointment at BBB (8 a.m., right?), when should we aim for our CRT breakfast ADR? DD will be doing the package that includes the dress, but only just a bun for her hair (no extensions). 

If I call at exactly 180 days out, can the same CM make my BBB appointment and the CRT appointment, or do I have to make two separate calls? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jj1403

I have tried to go through the entire thread but I'm not getting anywhere.

Are there any photos of the current dresses being offered at BBB??


----------



## jj1403

I have tried to go through the entire thread but I'm not getting anywhere.

Are there any photos of the current dresses being offered at BBB??


----------



## luvmy2babies

ecatesby said:


> Hi! I'm excitedly planning DD's first-ever trip to BBB - can't wait!  We'll be visiting during our spring break - the week of March 31, 2013. I'm hoping to snag a very early BBB appointment at Magic Kingdom, and then meet up with the men of the family for a breakfast at CRT, so that DD can visit the princesses while all fancied up.
> 
> Is this do-able? If we get the earliest appointment at BBB (8 a.m., right?), when should we aim for our CRT breakfast ADR? DD will be doing the package that includes the dress, but only just a bun for her hair (no extensions).
> 
> If I call at exactly 180 days out, can the same CM make my BBB appointment and the CRT appointment, or do I have to make two separate calls?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can probably aim for a late breakfast around 9:30 or 10 or a lunch ADR at CRT.  BBB should not have a wait at 8am, but the experience does take around an hour or so and if you want to do the photo session at the Castle Couture store across the street from BBB prior to eating at CRT, you should add in a little more time since they probably won't open until the park does.  I'd do that before eating just in case of a spill.

As to your other question, it is a separate phone call.  What I did was make the dining reservation online at 6am EST, then called the BBB phone line at 7am EST.


----------



## tlseege

We were actually able to make our BBB and dining reservations on one call.  We called the BBB number and afterwards she asked if she could help us with anything else... and why yes, she could!


----------



## jenseib

jj1403 said:


> I have tried to go through the entire thread but I'm not getting anywhere.
> 
> Are there any photos of the current dresses being offered at BBB??



The dresses have been pretty much the same for the last 3-4 years. They occasionally add a new princess, but many times they are limited in time.


----------



## hardingk

The belle dress has recently changed.


----------



## lnh'smom

hardingk said:


> The belle dress has recently changed.



If anyone has pictures of the newer dress, I would love to see it. Belle is dd's favorite!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Hi everyone. This is Tammy, the creator of this thread. I have been away from Dis for a couple of years. I just came back and saw many private messages asking for the ebay seller. I'm so sorry I missed all of these messages. It has been a long time since I purchased from her, or bought anything else on ebay for that matter. I would have to look up the info. All I remember, off the top of my head, is the nice lady was named Beverly and lives in FL.


----------



## JStiffler

Does anyone have a picture of an Ariel dress at BBB?


----------



## neodymm

JStiffler said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of an Ariel dress at BBB?



I wonder if it's changed? Last year it was her ball gown that's a pale green color. I'd love to see pics of all the current princess dress choices before our trip in a few weeks.


----------



## lynypixie

When I made my reservation for BBB, she made an ADR for a CRT lunch at the same time, with better hours than what I had seen online. 

It's worth telling the CM that you want to get CRT after.


----------



## barbiecruiser

Here are the gowns as of Aug 2012:

Ariel Bride   http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Disney-World-Resort-Store-Princess-Ariel-Dress-Costume-size-4-Little-Mermaid-/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/$T2eC16FHJGIE9nnWprVBBQUqIyouDg~~60_35.JPG


Tiana-http://www.smallworldvacations.com/blog/assets/content/JodieBBB/BBB-After.jpg

Cindy (in background) http://www.smallworldvacations.com/blog/assets/content/JodieBBB/BBB-Before.jpg

Aurora SB- http://lh5.ggpht.com/-r5eeWsZSfbI/TnlHNS6ackI/AAAAAAAAC6s/XEyzOOVa-Fo/image53.png

Jasmine- http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p398/MrsGavinDeGraw/0DisCos57.jpg

Snow white (left)- http://www.attractionsmagazine.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/piratesleague.jpg



I found all these pics on google-- if you have any questions about specific dresses private msg me (work at the bbb) i am also forgetting some (forgive me its 5am)


----------



## Disneynewtome

First I would like to thank you for taking the time to post all the gowns.  Do they have available accessories for sale there?  I would like to purchase the shoes and if so how much are they? Thanks again.


----------



## Gorechick

They carry shoes, tiaras, jewelry, wands, and other accessories for each princess. Each princess has a section with the costume and extras. My DD got a crown and gloves and purse to go with her Aurora costume.


----------



## WishingMom

Just saw a picture of a Halloween dress available at the BBB on the Fantasy, it is orange with big black polka dots, has anyone seen them at MK or DTD?  Thanks


----------



## jenseib

WishingMom said:


> Just saw a picture of a Halloween dress available at the BBB on the Fantasy, it is orange with big black polka dots, has anyone seen them at MK or DTD?  Thanks



The dresses on the Fantasy are completely different than whats in the parks.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

If you want to look at Ms B's ebay page she has pictures of the latest dresses on there. This is who I bought all of my WDW park costumes from. Her ID is wantsnneeds4u. As soon as we go back (in 47 days) I will redo my first page so that everything is current. I went away for a while but I am back now. I'll get this updated for all of you soon.


----------



## travelready

The halloween dress is available in MK and Epcot and World of Disney that I saw, 64.95 comes with striped tights, very cute.


----------



## PRPrincess1081

lnh'smom said:


> If anyone has pictures of the newer dress, I would love to see it. Belle is dd's favorite!



This was my daughter in the Belle's dress from May 2012


----------



## PRPrincess1081

lnh'smom said:


> If anyone has pictures of the newer dress, I would love to see it. Belle is dd's favorite!



This was my daughter in the Belle's dress from May 2012


----------



## strmtroopr96

WishingMom said:


> Just saw a picture of a Halloween dress available at the BBB on the Fantasy, it is orange with big black polka dots, has anyone seen them at MK or DTD?  Thanks



You can also find that dress on Ebay from the seller mentioned here many time. She has it for $29.99. Looks like it is also sold in the parks.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

strmtroopr96 said:


> You can also find that dress on Ebay from the seller mentioned here many time. She has it for $29.99. Looks like it is also sold in the parks.



I noticed she had the iPhone covers too. I love those, but on the 4s I get a glare on pictures so I took mine off.  I love those Disney crocs she had up last week. I think it's time I place another order with Ms. B.


----------



## wdwnut4life

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> I noticed she had the iPhone covers too. I love those, but on the 4s I get a glare on pictures so I took mine off.  I love those Disney crocs she had up last week. I think it's time I place another order with Ms. B.



iphone covers pics please


----------



## tmbowers

This is a little off topic but has anyone purchased the Pocahontas costume from disneystore.com?  My 4 yr old dd has really gotten into the movie lately and mentioned being her for Halloween. Then, I could take the dress with us on our Dec trip. My concern is that both of my girls usually complain about the official Disney costumes being too itchy and I was wondering if this one was less itchy.


----------



## Disneynewtome

prprincess1081 said:


> this was my daughter in the belle's dress from may 2012



beautiful!!!


----------



## Funfire240

tmbowers said:


> This is a little off topic but has anyone purchased the Pocahontas costume from disneystore.com?  My 4 yr old dd has really gotten into the movie lately and mentioned being her for Halloween. Then, I could take the dress with us on our Dec trip. My concern is that both of my girls usually complain about the official Disney costumes being too itchy and I was wondering if this one was less itchy.



Have you tried having them wear an undershirt tank or something under the costume?  My DD really complains about the itching and I bought simple cotton tanks with straps that she wears under them (we do this will all dresses, not just the costume ones).  DD wore one under her dress each day this past trip in Sept and did ok (and it was super hot those days!)


----------



## Funfire240

JStiffler said:


> Does anyone have a picture of an Ariel dress at BBB?



Here is Ariel's ballgown that was purchased on 9/29/12.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Can someone provide insight on the Disney dresses at BBB? Is it the kind that has the velcro closure on the back, or is it a pull over the head type??  Just how itchy is the fabric?? Are they cheaply made--easily ripped?

I bought one from an online store (not Disney) and the princess dresses are really pretty and fabric is soft so nothing itchy about it at all -- but I really don't want to pack it if I don't have to, plus I'm worried about how wrinkled it'll become and how to get the wrinklles out when we get to Disney. Also half the fun for her will be picking out what she wants to be when she sees all the dresses/options.


----------



## Funfire240

ErinsMommy said:


> Can someone provide insight on the Disney dresses at BBB? Is it the kind that has the velcro closure on the back, or is it a pull over the head type??  Just how itchy is the fabric?? Are they cheaply made--easily ripped?
> 
> I bought one from an online store (not Disney) and the princess dresses are really pretty and fabric is soft so nothing itchy about it at all -- but I really don't want to pack it if I don't have to, plus I'm worried about how wrinkled it'll become and how to get the wrinklles out when we get to Disney. Also half the fun for her will be picking out what she wants to be when she sees all the dresses/options.



They Ariel one is pullover and I think they all are but can't say for sure.  (my post above yours).  The quality appears to be very good.  We have other dresses that we took as well bought from the Disney Store - DD had them in her little suitcase adn we took them out and hung them up when we arrived and had no problems with wrinkles.  This is the first one we bought at WDW since it's not available at the Disney Store but we've always had good luck with Disney dresses - I've even been able to sell the ones on ebay that she's outgrown because they hold up so well.
DD did complain that it was itchy (but to her anything other than a tshirt is itchy) so I can't say for sure - you can see we had a little purple tank underneath and I normally have her wear white undertanks with her dresses.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Thank you!!


----------



## heather13

travelready said:


> The halloween dress is available in MK and Epcot and World of Disney that I saw, 64.95 comes with striped tights, very cute.



Thank you for this update.  The BBB reservation folks know nothing.

I wonder if there's a separate Minnie package available at MK or DTD similar to the one they're offering at DL?  My girls will hate having their hair twisted and pulled like the hairstyles in the brochure.  But they're dying to go to BBB.  I was hoping a Minnie package would be a nice middle ground.


----------



## Gorechick

I wish I had gotten the Minnie Halloween dress for my DD when we were there in August. I purchased the hat from DS.com and it is so cute.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

Pocahontas...not sure if Disney parks has changed their Pocahontas since we bought ours, but the last one they sold was super soft. Not itchy at all. It felt like suede when you would run your hand across it. The one from the DS (a few years back) was soft as well. Both the DS and DP dresses are made well. The ones I have from 2006 still look brand new...from the store and the parks and my daughter wore hers all the time.


----------



## fflmaster

Does  have a list of all the limited edition dresses that have ALREADY been released.

I know snow white, repunzel and this year is cinderella. Trying to guess at who would be next year?

I little girl really would like a belle dress.

Does anyone know if her dress has already been done a certain year?


----------



## hokie98

I am sure this has been asked/answered a million times, but any tips for preserving the hairdo, etc. overnight? DD's appt isn't until 4pm, so since it's late, what can we do (besides a hairnet) to keep her look intact overnight? TIA!


----------



## Samuelle

My daughter had a great time when we visited the BBB last year! She was 9 at the time so didn't want to dress up, instead she chose the Pop Princess Crown Package and she was delighted with it.  Our Fairy Godmother in training was amazing and she really did make the whole experience magical.

I would add a photo but I can't figure out how to upload it!


----------



## Gorechick

hokie98 said:
			
		

> I am sure this has been asked/answered a million times, but any tips for preserving the hairdo, etc. overnight? DD's appt isn't until 4pm, so since it's late, what can we do (besides a hairnet) to keep her look intact overnight? TIA!



I used a bandanna/handkerchief to help keep my daughter's "do" overnight. It held up pretty well.


----------



## MentalVacation

Can someone PM me the name of the ebay dress seller/maker? I am thinking we might do a Halloween/trip dress but want to get a nice one if I do that. We have lots of the 'basic' dress up ones, but I want one with a nice full skirt and sturdier top. I've been poking around on ebay and remembered I'd seen mention over here -- but I can't get through 152 pages tonight and I gotta get this thing ordered soon!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

MentalVacation said:


> Can someone PM me the name of the ebay dress seller/maker? I am thinking we might do a Halloween/trip dress but want to get a nice one if I do that. We have lots of the 'basic' dress up ones, but I want one with a nice full skirt and sturdier top. I've been poking around on ebay and remembered I'd seen mention over here -- but I can't get through 152 pages tonight and I gotta get this thing ordered soon!



wantsnneeds4u


----------



## mjnap

What are the chances of getting an appointment Nov. 6? Called and there is currently no availability. Should I just hope that someone cancels?


----------



## hokie98

mjnap said:


> What are the chances of getting an appointment Nov. 6? Called and there is currently no availability. Should I just hope that someone cancels?



I don't know what your chances are (candidly, maybe not great), but I'd keep calling. I had to call about 6x's to get a time slot that worked for us (not a great time, but a manageable time) over a course of a couple of days, and that was about 2 months ago (for an appt next week). I've heard 2 different stories...if you make a mad dash to BBB either in MK or DTD when they open, you *MAY* be able to be worked in. But I've also heard from a CM on the phone that the "Fairy Godmother" DOES NOT allow walk-ins. So if you don't get an appt, and if you think your child wouldn't be absolutely crushed if you can't be a walk-in, then you could try that. Good luck!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

New Items listed on the front page! I will be in WDW next month ~ I will be sure to get all *new* literature and even better pictures of the dresses. My little princess is 11 now, and the days of dressing up may be over. (She looks more like she's 13-14 because she's so tall) 

I'm back on Dis so I will keep you guys updated from this day forward!


----------



## PaigeDad

Just wondering if I could get some expert opinions.   I know there has been some discussion about the quality of the dresses BBB (park) vs Disney Store vs retail.  Obviously retail (walmart/target) are not in the same category.

We wanted to get my daughter a cinderella dress for our upcoming trip and Ebay (wantsnneeds4u) as recommended here has great prices on BBB (parks) dresses for $38-41 incl shipping.  The disney store is running a sale (25% off) on costume dresses making the Cinderella one around the $36-42 delivered (only complaints seem to be about glitter coming off from customers).

I know the parks dresses retail for $60-65 in the park, and the disney store dress is normally $45. The better savings appears to be the park dress, but I think DD would favor the disneystore dress.  I just want to make sure I get a quality product.  She's had plenty of retail dresses and they are fine for around the house, but I want this to be much better.  We looked at a Merida dress in the Disney Store sometime ago and it seemed to be well made, but I don't know if this is always the case.  Any help would be appreciated.

Is there any difference in quality between the disneystore and the disney park dresses?  Also my daughter is 38 inches tall (tall for her age), should I go with a 4 (disstore) or 5/6 (disstore), or 4/5 XS (park)?  I have no idea what the difference in dimensions is.  Any recs?

thanks.  I know you experts already know the answer.  just don't shoot the newbie.


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

PaigeDad said:


> Just wondering if I could get some expert opinions.   I know there has been some discussion about the quality of the dresses BBB (park) vs Disney Store vs retail.  Obviously retail (walmart/target) are not in the same category.
> 
> We wanted to get my daughter a cinderella dress for our upcoming trip and Ebay (wantsnneeds4u) as recommended here has great prices on BBB (parks) dresses for $38-41 incl shipping.  The disney store is running a sale (25% off) on costume dresses making the Cinderella one around the $36-42 delivered (only complaints seem to be about glitter coming off from customers).
> 
> I know the parks dresses retail for $60-65 in the park, and the disney store dress is normally $45. The better savings appears to be the park dress, but I think DD would favor the disneystore dress.  I just want to make sure I get a quality product.  She's had plenty of retail dresses and they are fine for around the house, but I want this to be much better.  We looked at a Merida dress in the Disney Store sometime ago and it seemed to be well made, but I don't know if this is always the case.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Is there any difference in quality between the disneystore and the disney park dresses?  Also my daughter is 38 inches tall (tall for her age), should I go with a 4 (disstore) or 5/6 (disstore), or 4/5 XS (park)?  I have no idea what the difference in dimensions is.  Any recs?
> 
> thanks.  I know you experts already know the answer.  just don't shoot the newbie.



The park dresses are made very well. They are put together better than most of the DS dresses, however, the DS dresses are made good too. We have used both throughout the years and really it depends on the particular dress. If you think your daughter would like the design and make of the Disney Store dress I'd order that one. If you can swing it get both! (You can always resell them later and make some of your $ back) I know your little girl won't mind and believe me, these little princesses will get a lot of wear and playtime out of these dresses!


----------



## PaigeDad

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> The park dresses are made very well. They are put together better than most of the DS dresses, however, the DS dresses are made good too. We have used both throughout the years and really it depends on the particular dress. If you think your daughter would like the design and make of the Disney Store dress I'd order that one. If you can swing it get both! (You can always resell them later and make some of your $ back) I know your little girl won't mind and believe me, these little princesses will get a lot of wear and playtime out of these dresses!



thanks, OTHA.

Are you familiar with the quality of this dress from the disney store versus a park one?

http://www.disneystore.com/costumes...derella-costume-for-girls/mp/1307546/1000395/


----------



## princessap

We are going in march and I know my middle dd will want Ariels ballgown...do they still have it or should I pick it up somewhere else.


----------



## 4my2girlz

This is our first time doing BBB.  When I called to make the reservation I told the CM we had dinner reservations at CRT at 5:35 and she assured me a 4:30 appt for the crown package would allow plenty of time...is this true?

We will also have photo pass for the first time so I want to be sure I have enough time to do the photo session afterwards!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

4my2girlz said:


> This is our first time doing BBB.  When I called to make the reservation I told the CM we had dinner reservations at CRT at 5:35 and she assured me a 4:30 appt for the crown package would allow plenty of time...is this true?
> 
> We will also have photo pass for the first time so I want to be sure I have enough time to do the photo session afterwards!



I would try for an earlier appt so you have plenty of time, just to be safe. I don't thin I'd want to play it that close.


----------



## spel

4my2girlz said:
			
		

> This is our first time doing BBB.  When I called to make the reservation I told the CM we had dinner reservations at CRT at 5:35 and she assured me a 4:30 appt for the crown package would allow plenty of time...is this true?
> 
> We will also have photo pass for the first time so I want to be sure I have enough time to do the photo session afterwards!



I think that is cutting it too close. They often run 30 min late at BBB.  I'd be too stressed.  I would leave 2 hrs in btwn.


----------



## Kurby

I just booked this for my dd for January. 

She is going to love it

Does anyone know if she gets to keep the make up kit shown on the first page?


----------



## spel

Yes, the child keeps the makeup kit.  It's cute!


----------



## klitteral2009

I've been noticing that the big package I selected when I booked about a month ago, while it was initially 189...its now variable up to 250??? Can anyone tell me what costs THAT much more? I mean what does $60 more bucks get me?


----------



## Mom2Luci

Just a bit of a warning after our experience...If your DD has a lot of thick hair, don't do the princess hairdo.  Our FGIT assured us it would be no problem, but it didn't even hold an hour.  They use the clear plastic ponytail holders and they started breaking within an hour of us leaving BBB.  It looked great while it lasted, but I had hoped to make it through the MNSSHP with the style intact.


----------



## goingindec

1) We have BBB appt for Dec and my daughter has become more & more adamant that she doesn't like princesses so I'm thinking she'll go for the diva look.  Trouble is, she's also a bit stressed with major hair changes.  Is it possible that they could leave a step OUT and not pull her hair all the way up or not tease up/rat the colorful poofy thing in her hair so that the "transformation" is a bit less complete? 
2) Our appt is also at 8:15am on parade taping day so I'm worried about the crowds.  I know they'll let us in "early" but I also hear that the parade audience will be let in even earliler.  We're staying at the Art of Animation & are planning on taking Disney transportation to the MK.  Any suggestions for what time we should leave to get there on time?


----------



## jenseib

I know for a fact they will not change the style. I asked for less poof one year and they flat out told me no it wasn't allowed.


----------



## buzzmom12

Hello this will be the first year my daughter will be able to go bbb. I want to go to the Castle breakfast -how much time should I leave for the bbb before breakfast? Thanks


----------



## delmar411

goingindec said:


> 1) We have BBB appt for Dec and my daughter has become more & more adamant that she doesn't like princesses so I'm thinking she'll go for the diva look.  Trouble is, she's also a bit stressed with major hair changes.  Is it possible that they could leave a step OUT and not pull her hair all the way up or not tease up/rat the colorful poofy thing in her hair so that the "transformation" is a bit less complete?
> 2) Our appt is also at 8:15am on parade taping day so I'm worried about the crowds.  I know they'll let us in "early" but I also hear that the parade audience will be let in even earliler.  We're staying at the Art of Animation & are planning on taking Disney transportation to the MK.  Any suggestions for what time we should leave to get there on time?



You could do the courtyard one instead.  They do little twists through half their hair and pull it all together into a pony and then clip in 4 colored hair strands.  It's fun and nice looking, esp for older girls.  They also get a t-shirt, tutu skirt and a backpack with the package.


----------



## MickeyMickey

mjnap said:
			
		

> What are the chances of getting an appointment Nov. 6? Called and there is currently no availability. Should I just hope that someone cancels?



We were there last week and I was only able to get appointments for the two girls two different days at Downtown Disney.  Called every day for two weeks prior and finally the day before our first day was able to get one appointment at 11:00 at MK.  When we checked in at MK they were able to take my other niece as a walk up.  I was shocked, but happy!   So There are definitely times they take walk ups.


----------



## PrincessMommy05

mjnap said:


> What are the chances of getting an appointment Nov. 6? Called and there is currently no availability. Should I just hope that someone cancels?



I would keep calling. I  just got  a spot for 11/13 and I've been calling daily for  a week. Still planning on trying to change it to  MK (currently at DTD) but they do open up.


----------



## raider97

How much is the courtyard package? Is it offered at both locations?

Thanks!

Stephanie


----------



## goingindec

delmar411 said:


> You could do the courtyard one instead.  They do little twists through half their hair and pull it all together into a pony and then clip in 4 colored hair strands.  It's fun and nice looking, esp for older girls.  They also get a t-shirt, tutu skirt and a backpack with the package.



Wait, I'm confused.  I thought the courtyard package was just a package level with  more add ons after the level with the nails (which I think is the one we have).  don't all the levels offer 3 different hairstyles?  the princess bun, pop princess, and diva?  if there's a ponytail one, that's the one for us!


----------



## hokie98

DD7 got the courtyard last Mon on our trip. I will post a pic later, but yes, they wrap the hair in rows, and pull it back in a ponytail. Dd has a shoulder length bob and they had no problems pulling it back. She got to pick 2 different colors of hair stands that they added in. Pink, purple & blue were the choices. It was $90 for that package, but again, you get a tshirt & tutu, along with hair, makeup, nails, sash, & a little backpack. DD liked that hairstyle the best, then was sold on the shirt & skirt. She's out of the princess phase, so again, a good alternative for older girls. Her appt was a 4pm, but by the time she went to bed that night, she complained about the "lumps" in her hair as she laid her head on her pillow, so we pulled it out :-(. She also had alot of gel stuck to her hairline that took a couple of days to get out, and she mentioned several times it was sore where the gel was stuck. She enjoyed it, but I don't think she *loved* the experience. If we do BBB again (not sure if we will...maybe pirate league if anything), I would certainly try for an appt earlier in the day to get more time out of the hairdo.


----------



## hokie98

goingindec said:
			
		

> Wait, I'm confused.  I thought the courtyard package was just a package level with  more add ons after the level with the nails (which I think is the one we have).  don't all the levels offer 3 different hairstyles?  the princess bun, pop princess, and diva?  if there's a ponytail one, that's the one for us!


There is one specific hairdo for the courtyard. You could always buy the tshirt ($15) to wear with another hairstyle, but you can't get that hairstyle with any other package (and I don't think you can buy the tutu separately).


----------



## delmar411

Exactly.  The courtyard is an outfit and hairstyle.  Both are mandatory for the package.


----------



## Missy13d69

This may seem like a goofy question...but, can you go into BBB and buy costumes and other items without an appointment, or are those items for makeover customers only? If you can go in and buy, do they sell the makeup palette?


----------



## hokie98

Missy13d69 said:


> This may seem like a goofy question...but, can you go into BBB and buy costumes and other items without an appointment, or are those items for makeover customers only? If you can go in and buy, do they sell the makeup palette?



You can buy the costumes at any shop in Disney. They sell them all over the place. We went to the DTD BBB location, which is inside of the World of Disney store. I'm guessing World of Disney probably has the most extensive selection. You can also go to DisneyStore.com for costumes. I don't know if they are exactly the same ones online as they have in the parks, but they look cheaper online ($49.50, versus $64.95 seemed to be the average going rate at WDW). I'm not sure about the makeup palette, but it's nothing special. You can buy something similar at WalMart, I'm sure. It just has some eye shadow colors, lip gloss & one blush.


----------



## Missy13d69

hokie98 said:


> You can buy the costumes at any shop in Disney. They sell them all over the place. We went to the DTD BBB location, which is inside of the World of Disney store. I'm guessing World of Disney probably has the most extensive selection. You can also go to DisneyStore.com for costumes. I don't know if they are exactly the same ones online as they have in the parks, but they look cheaper online ($49.50, versus $64.95 seemed to be the average going rate at WDW). I'm not sure about the makeup palette, but it's nothing special. You can buy something similar at WalMart, I'm sure. It just has some eye shadow colors, lip gloss & one blush.


  Thanks. I have a friend who has two daughters, one with sensory issues who can't get the makeover because of her issues. My friend was wondering if you can buy the makeup because she knows they give you the makeup they use for the makeover, and she wants to be able to buy one for her daughter who can't do the makeover so that she has the same as her sister. I guess if they don't sell it, she will just buy the package and not have it applied there.


----------



## Gorechick

I second that the makeup palette is nothing fancy. There are many Disney Princess makeup kits at Toys R us and other retailers for the holidays.


----------



## mmkenn

Hi,

We are going to the BBB in the MK in early December.  Anybody know whether the darker green Ariel mermaid costume shown on the first page is still there?  My daughter prefers that rather than the ballgown.

Thanks!
Mmkenn


----------



## gracer9977

Thanks for all the info.  Thinking about getting my DD a makeover when we go in 2014.  Still have a ways to go before our 180 day mark.   Have to decide which package to pick so appreciate all the prices and package details on this site!


----------



## LSUfan4444

> Photopass is offered at both locations. They will take pictures during the makeover and afterwards you can go have formal pictures made too. A photopass CD is @ $125 and there's no limit how many pictures you can put on one. This is a GREAT deal. You can add more pictures throughout the parks as you visit! The photographers are usually at meet and greets as well.



Is this still the case?  Just making sure these photos are not only included with the photopass+.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mom2rtk

Yes, the BBB pics can be put on a regular PP. No + needed.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Perfect!


----------



## ErinsMommy

what page is the 10/2012 update on??


----------



## KMcCP

ErinsMommy said:
			
		

> what page is the 10/2012 update on??



I was just going to ask the same! We leave in 2 days and it would take me that long to read through! Tonight while packing DD5 tried on her Cinderella dress and cried because it was so small- she clearly has had a growth spurt. So- I'll end up buying her something in the park since I won't have time before we leave to get another. Just wondering if the dress prices are the same as they are in the mall stores? I'm expecting to pay something between $50-60. Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

KMcCP said:


> I was just going to ask the same! We leave in 2 days and it would take me that long to read through! Tonight while packing DD5 tried on her Cinderella dress and cried because it was so small- she clearly has had a growth spurt. So- I'll end up buying her something in the park since I won't have time before we leave to get another. Just wondering if the dress prices are the same as they are in the mall stores? I'm expecting to pay something between $50-60. Thanks!



I think in the parks they are 64.95 plus tax if I remember right


----------



## NicoleK1974

buzzmom12 said:
			
		

> Hello this will be the first year my daughter will be able to go bbb. I want to go to the Castle breakfast -how much time should I leave for the bbb before breakfast? Thanks



If you don't get the first appointment time in the morning, I'd leave 90 minutes just to be safe.

I noticed several people complaining about running past heir appointment time when we left last time.

We were the first appointment in the morning that day, so we were ok, and it took about 45 minutes, plus check out time.....

I think this happens because the fairy godmothers in training spend so much time with the girls (which is great!).

My daughter knew exactly which dress, shoes accessories, etc she wanted, but many (especially the very young ones) were very indecisive and the fairy godmothers did not rush them at all, and went through all of their choices.

It was a great experience.

I would personally schedule a bit of extra time just to be on the safe side, rather than be in a rush and nervous about time and watching the clock instead of fully enjoying the experience.


----------



## Bamagal

We are getting the crown package and bringing our own dress. Can we buy the tiara seperately?


----------



## jenseib

Bamagal said:


> We are getting the crown package and bringing our own dress. Can we buy the tiara seperately?



You sure can


----------



## yaddakal

HI, I am not sure where to post this...We have done Disney twice before in 2009 and in 2010. Both times my daughter had the crown package at BBB and we brought the dress from home. She just loved it. Now she will be just have turned 7 when we go this year. We are suprising kids. I know she loved it and she still likes princesses but not like  the obsession she had a few years ago. I just cannot decide if we should do it again or if she is getting too old? If we should do that and then the royal table or just skip it all and try something else. Hmm, what do you guys think?


----------



## Disneygirl 792

Hi all. My Dd is going to do BBB for the first time in Aug. for her 5th b-day. So when I make the ressie 180 days out, do I have to pick a package and pre-pay, or do I do that when I arrive at BBB?

Thanks


----------



## Mom2Luci

Disneygirl 792 said:


> Hi all. My Dd is going to do BBB for the first time in Aug. for her 5th b-day. So when I make the ressie 180 days out, do I have to pick a package and pre-pay, or do I do that when I arrive at BBB?
> 
> Thanks



We paid after the appt was done.


----------



## trtl6941

I am sorry if this has been posted, but I am trying to find pictures of the "t shirt and tutu" you can choose.  Does anybody have pics?


----------



## WillAustin

yaddakal said:


> HI, I am not sure where to post this...We have done Disney twice before in 2009 and in 2010. Both times my daughter had the crown package at BBB and we brought the dress from home. She just loved it. Now she will be just have turned 7 when we go this year. We are suprising kids. I know she loved it and she still likes princesses but not like  the obsession she had a few years ago. I just cannot decide if we should do it again or if she is getting too old? If we should do that and then the royal table or just skip it all and try something else. Hmm, what do you guys think?



My daughter is turning 8 this month, and she asked to do it again on our next trip.  This will be her fourth time and she is still as excited about it as she was the first time.


----------



## magicalmoments4

My daughter will be 8 when we go in December, and she has already asked if she can pick out her princess costume, and here I thought she was over the princess thing!!  I too am trying to decide if it's a good idea or not.


----------



## 1stvisit0909

WillAustin said:
			
		

> My daughter is turning 8 this month, and she asked to do it again on our next trip.  This will be her fourth time and she is still as excited about it as she was the first time.



My 7 and 11 year olds both loved it. The 7 year old got dress and all, the 11 got the pop hair.


----------



## magicalmoments4

I completely forgot about the pop hair!!  Then I might be able to talk her out of it (the dress), but she's still little and I'm not quite ready to let her grow up so quickly!!


----------



## Gorechick

My DD7 wore a sleeveless Sleeping Beauty dress with pink pop hair and Sleeping Beauty crown. It looked really cute, we didn't have the pop hair sticking out all funky, it was more subdued. She then wore the braided bun with a small crown and Rapunzel's wedding dress the next day. IMO, the pop style is very versatile.


----------



## cab0ad

anyone know where to get a princess dress that will be comfortable to wear in the heat of summer?  My DD wants to be Cinderella but those dresses just look hot and itchy!  I tried talking about just wearing a sundress with Cinderella on it but she really wants to wear the traditional Cinderella gown. I was hoping someone might know where to get a light-weight cotton one or something that isnt' heavy and scratchy.


----------



## cyros

Does anyone have a picture of the princess cinch bag? Curious about the size. Also, while googling, I read that there is a place to build a wand (DTD, I think?)  Is that still there? Has anyone done it?


----------



## hardingk

cyros said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of the princess cinch bag? Curious about the size. Also, while googling, I read that there is a place to build a wand (DTD, I think?)  Is that still there? Has anyone done it?



The bag is about a foot long by 10 inches wide. I have never heard of build a wand, but the toy store has build your own light saber.


----------



## tryplm

Here's a pic!!


----------



## tcherjen

I would love to see pictures of ones that had this done.


----------



## mummabear

I have booked the courtyard package for BBB at $89.95. We have bought her a princess dress each trip and are planning to again. I know the dresses are $65 in the park and that BBB has a package including a dress and accessories for $189.95 (includes the photo package but we will have PP+ anyway), so what accessories does that include? I'm not sure whether it is better value to just buy the dress in the park (knowing the can be bought cheaper online etc) or to get these accessories and pay the extra $100 at BBB?


----------



## eeyore29

Are there different styles/colors of T-shirts and tutus available? Anyone have pics of these?


----------



## Patience

I was looking at the poll at the beginning of this thread and noticed there was nothing for Tinkerbell.  Do they still sell Tinkerbell costumes at BBB?  I will probably buy a dress before we go at the Disney Store but my daughter wants to be Tinkerbell the next time she goes to BBB.


----------



## tcherjen

eeyore29 said:


> Are there different styles/colors of T-shirts and tutus available? Anyone have pics of these?



I know I saw the pink one, but that would be awesome if there were more colors available.


----------



## mummabear

Also does anyone know if the FGIT would spray some glitter hairspray in DD1 (will be 20 months) hair while she is doing DD3's stuff?


----------



## tryplm

This is a pretty good look at the hairstyle










This was her Merida pose.  She told Merida that she is a warrior princess, just like her.










I just love this one of my DD & Minnie, so I had to share it





When we were there in Nov, this was the only style/color of shirt & skirt that they had.  We added the tiara for about $12.  There is also a BBB parasol that you can add.  I think DD got one, so I can post pics of that if anyone wants to see.


----------



## jenseib

mummabear said:


> Also does anyone know if the FGIT would spray some glitter hairspray in DD1 (will be 20 months) hair while she is doing DD3's stuff?



It's not a hairspray, but yes, ask for pixie dust and they will sprinkle it.


----------



## Funfire240

tcherjen said:


> I know I saw the pink one, but that would be awesome if there were more colors available.



When we were there in Sept. they only had pink.  You can buy the shirt separate too even if you're not getting the courtyard package - I think we paid $12 because DD went for the pop princess but still wanted the tee.


----------



## mummabear

I'm sure you can upgrade your booked package when you show up but can you downgrade? I have booked the courtyard and now i'm not sure its worth the the extra money over the the crown package for the t-shirt/tutu, so do I have to call or can I just let them know when we arrive?


----------



## cyros

My daughter is scheduled for the Courtyard Makeover with the twists and the ponytail. I know you can buy a tiara to add on. Are the ones you buy there like haircombs or with the band with the teeth at the end? I'm thinking the haircomb style might be easier to be put in to the top of the ponytail and would stay better, but I'm not really sure. I was looking at this online: http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Bridal-C...UTF8&colid=2XVRA8G7BYUPQ&coliid=IXXMSYS1CQBG9  It says the comb is 1.5 inches high and about 3" in width.  How does that compare to the ones you can buy at BBB? Is it too big? How much do the tiaras in the store run?  I was hoping to see their selection online to get an idea for size and style but I have only seen pictures of the tiara that comes with the regular princess makeover and huge crowns she'd be unlikely to keep wearing.

Also,  I bought a pair of bling-y clip on earrings.  Would the FGiT put them on her before the big reveal, or if not, would she allow me to step in and put them on her before they turn her around? My daughter hasn't seen them yet.


----------



## cab0ad

question:  if you get the courtyard package with the tshirt/tutu do you still have the option to get any hairstyle that you want?  that was my understanding but I think I read somewhere on this thread that if you get the courtyard package you are stuck with one haristyle with no choice.  if there is no choice, what does the haristyle look like?  anyone have pics?  why would they restrict you to only one hairstyle choice?  it is more expensive than a few other packages where you have a hairstyle choice...


----------



## cab0ad

cyros said:


> My daughter is scheduled for the Courtyard Makeover with the twists and the ponytail. I know you can buy a tiara to add on. Are the ones you buy there like haircombs or with the band with the teeth at the end? I'm thinking the haircomb style might be easier to be put in to the top of the ponytail and would stay better, but I'm not really sure. I was looking at this online: http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Bridal-C...UTF8&colid=2XVRA8G7BYUPQ&coliid=IXXMSYS1CQBG9  It says the comb is 1.5 inches high and about 3" in width.  How does that compare to the ones you can buy at BBB? Is it too big? How much do the tiaras in the store run?  I was hoping to see their selection online to get an idea for size and style but I have only seen pictures of the tiara that comes with the regular princess makeover and huge crowns she'd be unlikely to keep wearing.
> 
> Also,  I bought a pair of bling-y clip on earrings.  Would the FGiT put them on her before the big reveal, or if not, would she allow me to step in and put them on her before they turn her around? My daughter hasn't seen them yet.



cyros, I don't know about the earrings but if you are worried about the crown not being the same as the disney ones look on the disneystore.com under "costumes".  they are selling crown combs that look very similar in size and style to the BBB ones for around $9 or $10.


----------



## tryplm

cab0ad said:
			
		

> question:  if you get the courtyard package with the tshirt/tutu do you still have the option to get any hairstyle that you want?  that was my understanding but I think I read somewhere on this thread that if you get the courtyard package you are stuck with one haristyle with no choice.  if there is no choice, what does the haristyle look like?  anyone have pics?  why would they restrict you to only one hairstyle choice?  it is more expensive than a few other packages where you have a hairstyle choice...



See my pics a couple posts up. DD got the CYP in Nov. 

Also, cyros, that tiara looks quite similar to the ones they sell at BBB. I think we paid about $12 to add one to our package. I don't know if FGIT would do the earrings, but I can't imagine them not letting you put them on


----------



## Funfire240

mummabear said:


> I'm sure you can upgrade your booked package when you show up but can you downgrade? I have booked the courtyard and now i'm not sure its worth the the extra money over the the crown package for the t-shirt/tutu, so do I have to call or can I just let them know when we arrive?



You can let them know when you get there.  I booked the Courtyard thinking my DD would love it with the tutu and shirt and when we got there she went for the pop style hair and they said that was no problem.  We then bought the shirt as an add on.


----------



## Funfire240

cab0ad said:


> question:  if you get the courtyard package with the tshirt/tutu do you still have the option to get any hairstyle that you want?  that was my understanding but I think I read somewhere on this thread that if you get the courtyard package you are stuck with one haristyle with no choice.  if there is no choice, what does the haristyle look like?  anyone have pics?  why would they restrict you to only one hairstyle choice?  it is more expensive than a few other packages where you have a hairstyle choice...



for the Courtyard package you have to go with the included hairstyle.  It's more expensive because you also get the tutu and t-shirt included.  (if you end up with one of the other hair styles, you can purchase the tee separate - at least we were able to in Sept.)


----------



## TxYates

Does anyone know how difficult it is to get the diva hairpiece out?  Dd wants to do the mermaid makeover the next day but I have to have her in clean hair with no tangles and clean nails.   I scheduled it for our last day because I figure it will be a pain but I also hate to rush our last day.


----------



## mom2rtk

TxYates said:


> Does anyone know how difficult it is to get the diva hairpiece out?  Dd wants to do the mermaid makeover the next day but I have to have her in clean hair with no tangles and clean nails.   I scheduled it for our last day because I figure it will be a pain but I also hate to rush our last day.



Very easy. I think the hair is on an elastic band that slips over the bun. Just take out the bobby pins and take it off.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Subscribing...my DD will have her first BBB experience in April! She's been to WDW 3 times already but was always too young for BBB! This will be so special for her, cant wait! We're doing the coach package, getting nails done before we leave for vacay, and bought an Aurora dress for half the price at The Disney Store. I am giving it to her as a surprise on our MK day!


----------



## rieko

Hi,

Does anyone know if they have the Merida costume at BBB in DTD?


----------



## ~April~

If I purhase a crown ahead of time and bring it to my dd BBB appt.  will they place it on her for me or will I have to do that after?


----------



## Disneygirl 792

My DD is doing the BBB for the first time for her 5th birthday.  I already bought her the Cinderella costume and shoes. 
Can she wear them to the appointment and will I be able to get the Disney Diva hairstlye and the Crown Package?


----------



## Funfire240

Disneygirl 792 said:


> My DD is doing the BBB for the first time for her 5th birthday.  I already bought her the Cinderella costume and shoes.
> Can she wear them to the appointment and will I be able to get the Disney Diva hairstlye and the Crown Package?



Yes to all.  I would recommend her being dressed before you arrive for her appointment.  We always had an early a.m. appt and DD would wear her dress on the way to the park.  

The only package that has a specific hairstyle is the courtyard package.


----------



## mom2rtk

Defnitely have her dressed when you go in, especially if you have one of the pre-park opening appts. It seems counter-intuitive to take many pics before the makeover, but the empty park will be far more crowded when the appt is over. So definitely comb out her hair, put it up if you want, but in all honesty, but best pics were always before the appt. Merely becuase the park was empty.


----------



## Sydnerella

Disneygirl 792 said:


> My DD is doing the BBB for the first time for her 5th birthday.  I already bought her the Cinderella costume and shoes.
> Can she wear them to the appointment and will I be able to get the Disney Diva hairstlye and the Crown Package?



One her two visits (3 and 5) DD has had 8AM appts before the park opens. We have bought the gown at BBB once and brought her gown once. She dressed in the dressing room both times - she likes dressing rooms in general and it was fun to take a couple photos in the pretty dressing room with the mirror and gown hanging. They also say, "Bibbiddi Bobbidi Boo" with a wand of pixie dust before pulling back the dressing room curtain and revealing the gown - as though it magically appeared. Perhaps not as convincing when you bring your own! 

We arrived about 25-minutes early to MK and stopped in front of the castle for the "before" pics in her outfit for later (once she was ready to take off the dress) still cute, but not a princess yet. And I have done her hair a bit before both appointments as it is thin/blonde. We also took "before" pics at the fountain behind the castle once - not sure how we got back there...

After the appointment we also went in front of the castle for some great after pics as it was not too crowded before 9AM (park opening) so no others in the background.

Enjoy!
Sydnerella's Mama


----------



## TinkerAng

My daughter will be almost 4 for our first visit to WDW in May, she has very short hair in the front, but it is about shoulder length in the back. It's very fine and just does not seem to grow much in the front. She has her heart set on the Fairy tale princess bun, does anyone know if they will be able to pull this off for her.  She really wants the little princess crown in her hair too and at this point I'm a little worried that they won't be able to pull it off!


----------



## 2012bella13

tryplm said:


> This is a pretty good look at the hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was her Merida pose.  She told Merida that she is a warrior princess, just like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there in Nov, this was the only style/color of shirt & skirt that they had.  We added the tiara for about $12.  There is also a BBB parasol that you can add.  I think DD got one, so I can post pics of that if anyone wants to see.




What is this Hairstyle called?
I was thinking about DD getting her hair done the day before a DD, because at MK, I could not get an appointment before our reservations for Cinderella's table at 8:30 am
I just do not know if she would want to leave her hair like that overnight.


----------



## Gorechick

That hairstyle is exclusive to the Courtyard package that comes with the tshirt and tutu that she's wearing in the pics.


----------



## nannye

Is there a link for pics of the current dresses at the parks? Or are they the same since 2011, tho I thought they changed every year. I remember in 2011 when we went there was a link to current dresses, I didn't look last year and I haven't been following this thread lately, I didn't know I had a reason to, but We're going back in August!  Hoping to get V to narrow her choice in terms of whether we are buying one there or before at Disney Store. She'll want a dress for her AG doll too and narrowing it down would be so helpful.


----------



## nannye

~April~ said:


> If I purhase a crown ahead of time and bring it to my dd BBB appt.  will they place it on her for me or will I have to do that after?



They'll do it then, I bought V a tiara and they automatically put the one they have on and did a double tiara. It ended up being something the princesses and other characters commented on for the rest of the day. She was a double crowned princess.


----------



## KateB

Question:

I read on another thread that there is no age limit for the hairdo, is this true? I thought that there was a limit. I am going in June for 30th birthday and if there isn't an age limit I would love to get my hair done.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

Is Sophia an option at the BBB yet?


----------



## Gorechick

KateB said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> I read on another thread that there is no age limit for the hairdo, is this true? I thought that there was a limit. I am going in June for 30th birthday and if there isn't an age limit I would love to get my hair done.



BBB is for ages 3-12 only.


----------



## Gorechick

PrincessHanasMom said:
			
		

> Is Sophia an option at the BBB yet?



Sofia is too new, there isn't even any merchandise available in the parks. Her merchandise is very limited on Disneystore.com as well, doll, costume, and necklace have been sold out and unavailable since right after it debuted.


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

I know, but I did notice her dress and accessories in our local Disney Store last week, so I was hopeful.


----------



## jenseib

KateB said:


> Question:
> 
> I read on another thread that there is no age limit for the hairdo, is this true? I thought that there was a limit. I am going in June for 30th birthday and if there isn't an age limit I would love to get my hair done.



It just changed about a year ago. It used to be for anyone of any age.


----------



## buzzmom12

Hello this will be our first visit to bbb any thoughts on how much time I should allow for bbb. I wanted to go before our castle breakfast. Tx


----------



## missliany

I have made an appointment for DD at BBB, we are doing the package that includes picking a dress.  I'm assuming she will need to put that dress on before she gets all made up, so how long before her appointment should we arrive at BBB to give her enough time to select her dress and get changed?


----------



## Sydnerella

missliany said:
			
		

> I have made an appointment for DD at BBB, we are doing the package that includes picking a dress.  I'm assuming she will need to put that dress on before she gets all made up, so how long before her appointment should we arrive at BBB to give her enough time to select her dress and get changed?



We arrive about 15min early but that is first appt of the day.  The clothes change does not take long and has not been rushed in that time


----------



## eeyore29

DD has bangs and she's realllllly fussy when washing her hair. If we do the bun-style (or any other), will they keep her bangs out if I ask them to? I'd prefer to not have all the gunk in her bangs if possible, plus I like her bangs, they really frame her face nicely.


----------



## trtl6941

eeyore29 said:
			
		

> DD has bangs and she's realllllly fussy when washing her hair. If we do the bun-style (or any other), will they keep her bangs out if I ask them to? I'd prefer to not have all the gunk in her bangs if possible, plus I like her bangs, they really frame her face nicely.



Yep!  Last time we went they kept our daughters bangs out


----------



## Kay2397

We will be there in two weeks. It's a first visit for both our girls and I snagged 8:00am appointments. My oldest is 5 and my youngest is just 1 month shy of her 3rd birthday. I know she is suppose to be 3. Will anyone ask or say anything? My youngest would have a hard time watching her sister get pampered. I hope she will be able to participate too!

We are bringing  gowns that they got for Christmas. What time should we arrive?


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Kay2397 said:


> We will be there in two weeks. It's a first visit for both our girls and I snagged 8:00am appointments. My oldest is 5 and my youngest is just 1 month shy of her 3rd birthday. I know she is suppose to be 3. Will anyone ask or say anything? My youngest would have a hard time watching her sister get pampered. I hope she will be able to participate too!
> 
> We are bringing gowns that they got for Christmas. What time should we arrive?


 
I dont think they'll say anything but they were very adamnt to me that if you are getting a service done, each participant must have a pass to the parks. If your DD is under 3, you do not need to buy a park ticket for her. But if she is doing BBB, then she will need her own ticket. So you may want to keep that in mind, could become quite costly when it doesnt need to be.


----------



## nannye

Kay2397 said:


> We will be there in two weeks. It's a first visit for both our girls and I snagged 8:00am appointments. My oldest is 5 and my youngest is just 1 month shy of her 3rd birthday. I know she is suppose to be 3. Will anyone ask or say anything? My youngest would have a hard time watching her sister get pampered. I hope she will be able to participate too!
> 
> We are bringing  gowns that they got for Christmas. What time should we arrive?



They do try to enforce iti think that said I'm sure people get through that. They don't ask for your ticket o anything but my kid has always looked over three and she was. If she doesn't look over 3 they may ask!


----------



## mom2rtk

Kay2397 said:


> We will be there in two weeks. It's a first visit for both our girls and I snagged 8:00am appointments. My oldest is 5 and my youngest is just 1 month shy of her 3rd birthday. I know she is suppose to be 3. Will anyone ask or say anything? My youngest would have a hard time watching her sister get pampered. I hope she will be able to participate too!
> 
> We are bringing  gowns that they got for Christmas. What time should we arrive?



Or they could just ask to see her park ticket. If she's really 3 she will have a ticket.


----------



## Cheert789

They don't ask for your park tickets at Bbb at least they did not ask anyone while I was there.  When they ask the age I would just say 3.


----------



## cyros

In case anyone is interested in seeing the courtyard hair, here is the video from my daughter's reveal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RR8gS7Privs


----------



## MinnieFanatic

cyros said:
			
		

> In case anyone is interested in seeing the courtyard hair, here is the video from my daughter's reveal: [/QUOTE
> 
> Adorable!! Thanks for posting. Her hair is so long it looks great in the style. Did that little tiara come with this package?


----------



## cyros

It didn't. I bought it from Amazon.com for $9.99, I think. It was officially from Tink


----------



## MinnieFanatic

Good to know thanks! 



			
				cyros said:
			
		

> It didn't. I bought it from Amazon.com for $9.99, I think. It was officially from Tink


----------



## zomama

cyros said:
			
		

> In case anyone is interested in seeing the courtyard hair, here is the video from my daughter's reveal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RR8gS7Privs



gorgeous!! do you happen to have a link for that tiara?


----------



## cyros

http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Bridal-C...&keywords=mini+bridal+comb+with+crystal+heart   I see now it is an add-on item for purchase with any $25 order (much like purchase with purchase at WDW!)  It wasn't two weeks ago. Weird.


----------



## zomama

I have my DD scheduled at BBB and she wants the princess hair. Does it come with the choice of tiara shown on first page of this thread?


----------



## PrincessHanasMom

cyros said:
			
		

> In case anyone is interested in seeing the courtyard hair, here is the video from my daughter's reveal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RR8gS7Privs



Is it sad that I almost cried watching this?  My DD4 and I will be there in 2 weeks. Am I that excited for her, or is it just the pregnancy hormones???


----------



## jenseib

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> I dont think they'll say anything but they were very adamnt to me that if you are getting a service done, each participant must have a pass to the parks. If your DD is under 3, you do not need to buy a park ticket for her. But if she is doing BBB, then she will need her own ticket. So you may want to keep that in mind, could become quite costly when it doesnt need to be.



They don't ask to see the ticket and last I inquirer they do allow kids to come right before their birthday.  You can ask when you arrive to be sure but I haven't heard of one turned away that close. Now for me though I wouldn't make the appointment without knowing for sure.


----------



## sayheyrenee

Reading the past few post made me so excited to book this. Never, ever thought to do this!

My DD will turn 3 the last day of our trip. I called today to make a reservation on her birthday (the day we leave). Our flight is not until 8pm. I was so excited to get a MK appt at 11:40am. Perfect timing to eat in the morning, check out of our hotel and get to MK. It will be a surprise. AND she gets to fly home like a princess. 

I just informed my husband and told him I booked the appt. I told him I booked the lower package with the nail polish. I told him we could bring a dress. He smiled and said, " you know it's her birthday, we should let her pick out a dress!" I'm so excited!!! 

We already have photo pass + so I can't wait to do the photo shoot. 

Thanks every one for getting me excited about doing this.


----------



## sayheyrenee

BTW- I don't need to buy a park ticket on her third birthday to get into the park because we booked a package (room, tickets and food plan) because we arrive when she's two. 
I've called multiple times and keep getting the same response.


----------



## hollygolitely93

I just saw there are two BBB threads...I posted on other with no response so thought someone here might have some thoughts...

Few questions...

1. What is your experience with a young three? My daughter is two now and will turn three at our next fall visit. She has a decent attention span but is also a bit clingy to mom in unsure environments.

2.  Also, she has very fine, somewhat curly (babycurls), thin hair...that falls below her ears...can they do much with this? 

3.  Do you have options for hair without it being ridiculously tight...with her hair being so thin and fine...I am concerned over it not being comfortable for her...

4.  Finally...where can I see images of the available hairstyles...I didn't see them on FAQ page...


----------



## Jerzetta

OneTreeHillAddict said:
			
		

> Sent it!



Can I get mrs b info. Thanks


----------



## Funfire240

hollygolitely93 said:


> I just saw there are two BBB threads...I posted on other with no response so thought someone here might have some thoughts...
> 
> Few questions...
> 
> 1. What is your experience with a young three? My daughter is two now and will turn three at our next fall visit. She has a decent attention span but is also a bit clingy to mom in unsure environments.
> 
> 2.  Also, she has very fine, somewhat curly (babycurls), thin hair...that falls below her ears...can they do much with this?
> 
> 3.  Do you have options for hair without it being ridiculously tight...with her hair being so thin and fine...I am concerned over it not being comfortable for her...
> 
> 4.  Finally...where can I see images of the available hairstyles...I didn't see them on FAQ page...




My daughter was not quite 3 1/2 her first time.  She is a very shy girl but when it came to the BBB was very excited since she couldn't wait to be a princess.  Her hair was barely shoulder length and she chose the princess bun style.  For a child that cries every time I brush her hair, she sat very still and loved the process.  That style though was too tight for her and we ended up going back to have them help take it down about an hour or so later.
This past Sept. she had the pop princess style with all the colors and ended up keeping it in for 2 days (this one sort of twists the hair back into the ponytail).  We asked this year if it was possible to have a little looser and our FGIT told us that if it did seem tight that it can be loosened by spraying or putting a little water on the style to loosen the spray up a little.


----------



## kasedroz

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> I just saw there are two BBB threads...I posted on other with no response so thought someone here might have some thoughts...
> 
> Few questions...
> 
> 1. What is your experience with a young three? My daughter is two now and will turn three at our next fall visit. She has a decent attention span but is also a bit clingy to mom in unsure environments.
> 
> 2.  Also, she has very fine, somewhat curly (babycurls), thin hair...that falls below her ears...can they do much with this?
> 
> 3.  Do you have options for hair without it being ridiculously tight...with her hair being so thin and fine...I am concerned over it not being comfortable for her...
> 
> 4.  Finally...where can I see images of the available hairstyles...I didn't see them on FAQ page...



My daughter first time was in December though she was an "older" three year old (turning 4 in March) she's very shy and doesn't like new people. But there's something about being at Disney that really opens her up. 

She also has thin hair but her hair is really long it touched the top of her bottom (she's since had 4 inches taken off). She did the bun and hers was huge (bigger the bun the more hair) she was completely fine with it. It last through three baths and sleepy times without it bothering her. I'm sure they'll be able to work with her shorter hair a my oldest DD always has her hair short and on her first visit she did the bun and it looked great. She did the princess diva this time around with her short hair and it was fine. 

Here's a picture of the hairstyles. And my girls after they were done. My oldest DD complained of the Ariel dress being itchy (after trying it on saving it wasn't) so excuse the shirt under it. 









Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Funfire240

Here are the 2 photos of my DD. I have to admit, my favorite is the pop princess with all the colors - it was hers too.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Okay so here's my Dd...I'm thinking we shouldn't do this...not enough hair!  Do you guys agree?


----------



## kasedroz

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> Okay so here's my Dd...I'm thinking we shouldn't do this...not enough hair!  Do you guys agree?



She's adorable! I would do one of the other ones instead of the bun. Good luck! I'm sure she'll love it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## hollygolitely93

kasedroz said:


> She's adorable! I would do one of the other ones instead of the bun. Good luck! I'm sure she'll love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Aw...thanks.  She's our princess for sure!  Is it only the pop princess, bun and the hair piece?  I don't think she would like the pop princess...so can they do the hairpiece on a three year old with barely any hair???

Can the just improvise and put a tiara in with a few pins...we would be happy with that and glitter...it is more the experience then it is about the hair for us...


----------



## Tinker_Tam

hollygolitely93 said:


> Aw...thanks.  She's our princess for sure!  Is it only the pop princess, bun and the hair piece?  I don't think she would like the pop princess...so can they do the hairpiece on a three year old with barely any hair???
> 
> Can the just improvise and put a tiara in with a few pins...we would be happy with that and glitter...it is more the experience then it is about the hair for us...



She is a cutie!  I am sure they will do something with her hair to make things magical for her.  When we took our daughter in 2010 (she was 3) her hair was thin.  It was much longer though.  But they were able to get it into a nice size bun.  But, as I said, her hair is long.  The gel helps A LOT!


----------



## Kay2397

A few questions:
1. Does anyone know how long I should plan for two crown packages at 8:00am?
2. We also have photopass plus so do we get the image package and does that occur right after? I am confused about this.
3. Will we be out for rope drop at 9:00am? We are hoping to go right to ETWB. 
4. We are bringing dresses and shoes. I need to purchase a crown/tiara. How much are they?
Thanks!


----------



## nannye

Kay2397 said:


> A few questions:
> 1. Does anyone know how long I should plan for two crown packages at 8:00am?
> 2. We also have photopass plus so do we get the image package and does that occur right after? I am confused about this.
> 3. Will we be out for rope drop at 9:00am? We are hoping to go right to ETWB.
> 4. We are bringing dresses and shoes. I need to purchase a crown/tiara. How much are they?
> Thanks!



Assuming they are doing the girls at the same time, you likely will be done shortly after 9, you'll have two photo sessions. 

Don't get the package with the imaging Package (I believe it is the castle). The prints are paper thin and not worth the extra money. you can just add the pics to your photopass. You mentioned getting the crown package anyways so you wouldn't get the imagine package anyways. Just use your photopass + at castle couture for the photo session. 

You will probably be done just after 9. I alsways get an 8am appointment and we're done at 9 or just before. But I only have 1 child and 1 photo shoot. so as soon as your done just head to ETWB but it may be a little after 9. Shouldn't be too much of a problem!

Depending on the hairstyle chosen, it may come with a tiara, if not they are 12.50 I think for the small ones you'll see on most girls or up to $20 for the larger princess specific one. You can do that at the boutique.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Tinker_Tam said:


> She is a cutie!  I am sure they will do something with her hair to make things magical for her.  When we took our daughter in 2010 (she was 3) her hair was thin.  It was much longer though.  But they were able to get it into a nice size bun.  But, as I said, her hair is long.  The gel helps A LOT!



Maybe those hair extension thingys will work out...well we have a few months before we go...grow hair...grow!  HA!


----------



## jenseib

I am having a brain laspe right now. Anyone remember what the curret age range is. 3- 12 is it?


----------



## kasedroz

hollygolitely93 said:
			
		

> Maybe those hair extension thingys will work out...well we have a few months before we go...grow hair...grow!  HA!



My oldest DD didn't have hardly any hair until after she was two. So when my youngest DD was born I was told to use adult shampoo on her. We did for the first two and a half years of her life and she has gorgeous long hair. Here's a pic of what her hair looked like a week before her 3rd birthday last March. It may not help too much in such a short amount of time but it'll will in throng run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jenseib

kasedroz said:


> My oldest DD didn't have hardly any hair until after she was two. So when my youngest DD was born I was told to use adult shampoo on her. We did for the first two and a half years of her life and she has gorgeous long hair. Here's a pic of what her hair looked like a week before her 3rd birthday last March. It may not help too much in such a short amount of time but it'll will in throng run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



As a hair dresser I can tell you who ever told you to use adult shampoo to get the hair to grow was making something up. All kids are different. I have 2 daughters, one with EXTREMELY thick hair and the other with very fine hair. Both used baby shampoo as kids.


----------



## rharper1496

If I ask, will they either not pull the hair so tight or not gel the crap out of it?  She'll be almost 4 when we go and I know she would love the experience but she won't make it an hour with her hair that tight on the top.  I'm willing to redo it later but if there's a ton of gel I won't be able to brush it out without washing it first.  Someone on another thread recommended getting the mermaid package at PL and the hair in that one is perfect for her but she's princess obsessed and I don't think I could sell her on pirates.


----------



## Snooks23

I have an appt at 8 AM for BBB & a 9am for CRT, I'm getting the coach package.. If I'm there by 7:50.. I should be out in time right?


----------



## Funfire240

rharper1496 said:


> If I ask, will they either not pull the hair so tight or not gel the crap out of it?  She'll be almost 4 when we go and I know she would love the experience but she won't make it an hour with her hair that tight on the top.  I'm willing to redo it later but if there's a ton of gel I won't be able to brush it out without washing it first.  Someone on another thread recommended getting the mermaid package at PL and the hair in that one is perfect for her but she's princess obsessed and I don't think I could sell her on pirates.



I would just mention it to your FGIT.  When we went this year DD who was 4 kept saying over and over to remind them not to have it so tight this year and our FGIT was really helpful.  I'm not sure if it was because of the different styles but DD had the pop princess one this year and ended up leaving it in for 2 days as opposed to the princess style for 2 hours the previous year.  Our FGIT this year did mention that if her hair did seem to bet too tight or stiff to spray or pat it with water to loosen up the gel.


----------



## Mommyof3inVA

My 5 year old loved every second at the BBB. I had made ADR's and it was so magical and special. To read more about my review go to my blog: http://disneyworldonabudget.blogspot.com/2013/02/bibbity-bobbity-boutique-review.html


----------



## Fantasyland Mom

*


rharper1496 said:



			If I ask, will they either not pull the hair so tight or not gel the crap out of it?  She'll be almost 4 when we go and I know she would love the experience but she won't make it an hour with her hair that tight on the top.  I'm willing to redo it later but if there's a ton of gel I won't be able to brush it out without washing it first.  Someone on another thread recommended getting the mermaid package at PL and the hair in that one is perfect for her but she's princess obsessed and I don't think I could sell her on pirates.
		
Click to expand...


My younger daughter has Asperger's/High-Functioning Autism and all the sensory issues that go along with that.  I was proud of her for even trying the BBB and didn't actually think she'd make it through!  I mentioned that her head was especially sensitive to her FGIT and explained that I would be okay with it not holding up for very long because she'd most likely want it down by night time anyway, and they were SO gentle with her.  It was loose but still held up fine with all that gel.  And like I thought, she did want it taken down that night.  Her older sister, on the other hand, had it soooooo tight and it held up a couple of days.*


----------



## rharper1496

Fantasyland Mom said:


> *
> 
> My younger daughter has Asperger's/High-Functioning Autism and all the sensory issues that go along with that.  I was proud of her for even trying the BBB and didn't actually think she'd make it through!  I mentioned that her head was especially sensitive to her FGIT and explained that I would be okay with it not holding up for very long because she'd most likely want it down by night time anyway, and they were SO gentle with her.  It was loose but still held up fine with all that gel.  And like I thought, she did want it taken down that night.  Her older sister, on the other hand, had it soooooo tight and it held up a couple of days.*



My nephew is lower functioning autistic so I definitely get the sensory issues.  A haircut borders on a traumatic experience for him. I'm glad they could work with you and she got her princess day as well.

I'm fine with it not lasting as long, she's most likely going to shower that night anyway and like I said I have no problem redoing it if it starts to fall.  I just couldn't justify paying that much for something that was going to make her miserable 20 minutes after we left.  It's only recently that I can get her to leave ponytails in and even then she very much prefers half ponytails or loose braids.


----------



## nannye

has anyone seen this cinderella dress? or do you have it and could give a review? 
It looks nice in the pic but what about in real life? lol 
Thanks


----------



## nannye

New Disney Parks Cindy dress?  I found this one on ebay it says it is a new 2013 edition, has anyone seen this at the parks?


----------



## nannye

For the Hairstyle, can the pink hair (I think it's the Diva, be purchased separately?


----------



## lynypixie

We went to BBB last week. 

My DD4 chose the diva option (fake hair, natural color).

She looked just like one of those toddlers and tiaras kids. We were a little shocked, I admit. 

DS6 totaly rocked it, tough.


----------



## jenseib

lynypixie said:


> We went to BBB last week.
> 
> My DD4 chose the diva option (fake hair, natural color).
> 
> She looked just like one of those toddlers and tiaras kids. We were a little shocked, I admit.
> 
> DS6 totaly rocked it, tough.



I don't think so at all. She looks beautiful


----------



## Disneygirl 792

nannye said:


> has anyone seen this cinderella dress? or do you have it and could give a review?
> It looks nice in the pic but what about in real life? lol
> Thanks



I have it. It is really pretty and there is alot of glitter. The sides don't really stick out like the pic unless you "puff" them. The sleeves have a little keyhole and have a bow underneath to look like it is tied.  I can't upload pic tho


----------



## nannye

Disneygirl 792 said:


> I have it. It is really pretty and there is alot of glitter. The sides don't really stick out like the pic unless you "puff" them. The sleeves have a little keyhole and have a bow underneath to look like it is tied.  I can't upload pic tho



Thanks for the review. I had the Rapunzel dress last year, I look at it this way, the glitter is at Disney and not my house lol. BUT we were also told and it definitely helped to lightly spray the dress with superhold hairspray. It definitely helps keep the glitter on. 

Her Rapunzel dress was definitely puffy last year.  some of the pics I've seen of it, it just looks really flat so i wondered thanks


----------



## ibnerd13

nannye said:


> New Disney Parks Cindy dress?  I found this one on ebay it says it is a new 2013 edition, has anyone seen this at the parks?
> 
> 
> Hey, I just found this thread and seeing as I'm a FGIT at MK I figured I would help.  This is the new Disney Parks dress which we are slowly phasing into use.  If you buy a dress in the boutique, you may get this one or the older version.  It depends on what we have in stock size-wise for your princess.  This dress is a LOT closer to the one Cinderella wears in the parks which should make for adorable photos!


----------



## TxYates

ibnerd13 said:


> nannye said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Disney Parks Cindy dress?  I found this one on ebay it says it is a new 2013 edition, has anyone seen this at the parks?
> 
> 
> Hey, I just found this thread and seeing as I'm a FGIT at MK I figured I would help.  This is the new Disney Parks dress which we are slowly phasing into use.  If you buy a dress in the boutique, you may get this one or the older version.  It depends on what we have in stock size-wise for your princess.  This dress is a LOT closer to the one Cinderella wears in the parks which should make for adorable photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! Thanks! I have a feeling even though we are bringing our Rapunzel wedding dress that we will wind up getting a new dress if they are all as cute as this one! I LOVE the sparkle
Click to expand...


----------



## nannye

ibnerd13 said:


> nannye said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Disney Parks Cindy dress?  I found this one on ebay it says it is a new 2013 edition, has anyone seen this at the parks?
> 
> 
> Hey, I just found this thread and seeing as I'm a FGIT at MK I figured I would help.  This is the new Disney Parks dress which we are slowly phasing into use.  If you buy a dress in the boutique, you may get this one or the older version.  It depends on what we have in stock size-wise for your princess.  This dress is a LOT closer to the one Cinderella wears in the parks which should make for adorable photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just found out it was for sure! Almost, apparently the picture i found was a prototype and the real one should have a cindy pendant thing on it.
> 
> A question for you since you are a FGIT, can you buy the diva hair separately? My V wants to get the Diva hair and I am hoping to surprise her with a matching dress for her American Girl doll. I thought I'd put the dolls hair in a bun and add a tiara for a Mini BBB makeover, but can't do anything about the hair unless I bought the "poof" separately?
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## ibnerd13

nannye said:


> ibnerd13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just found out it was for sure! Almost, apparently the picture i found was a prototype and the real one should have a cindy pendant thing on it.
> 
> A question for you since you are a FGIT, can you buy the diva hair separately? My V wants to get the Diva hair and I am hoping to surprise her with a matching dress for her American Girl doll. I thought I'd put the dolls hair in a bun and add a tiara for a Mini BBB makeover, but can't do anything about the hair unless I bought the "poof" separately?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe so, unless you get the pink Diva hair.  If your princess chooses pink, there is no problem buying one because that hairpiece is available in some other stores (including the world of Disney store).    That sounds like an adorable plan by the way!
Click to expand...


----------



## nannye

ibnerd13 said:


> nannye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe so, unless you get the pink Diva hair.  If your princess chooses pink, there is no problem buying one because that hairpiece is available in some other stores (including the world of Disney store).    That sounds like an adorable plan by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to know thanks! She wants the pink diva hair. I am hoping I can convince her to get the fairy tale and I'll add the pink diva poof lol. I imagine they will have it at castle couture
Click to expand...


----------



## magsmum

Just a heads up for anyone planning to get the courtyard package.  They are changing the style of t shirts associated with this package and the only sizes they have left are XS, XL and women's small.  I was quite upset by this as I was there with my petite 6 year old. We were told it is cotton and will shrink, but seriously???? It was practically a nightgown on her and we had to rig it up.  To give them some credit, they searched the shop and contacted DTD to see if they had the shirt in the appropriate size.  I think it is ridiculous that Disney isn't stocking any shirts that would fit a small to medium child until they run out and the new style is in.  I will be emailing customer service to express my dissatisfaction.  Aside from the wardrobe issues, DD had a lovely time and looked totally adorable.  The hairstyle was super cute on her and really fit our vacation style.  It held up through 3 days of swimming.  The hairstyle was mainly the reason we went with the courtyard package, so the lack of appropriate T shirt sizing was not an incentive to change the package.


----------



## Patience

Hi, my daughter wants to wear Cinderella's wedding dress (purchased at the Disney Store) to BBB.  She also wants to wear the flower wreath and veil.  I know she will choose the princess bun and tiara for her hairstyle.  Will the FGIT put the flower wreath and veil on?  I think the wreath will work with the bun but has anyone else's daughter worn a flower wreath/veil with the bun and tiara?


----------



## ibnerd13

Patience said:


> Hi, my daughter wants to wear Cinderella's wedding dress (purchased at the Disney Store) to BBB.  She also wants to wear the flower wreath and veil.  I know she will choose the princess bun and tiara for her hairstyle.  Will the FGIT put the flower wreath and veil on?  I think the wreath will work with the bun but has anyone else's daughter worn a flower wreath/veil with the bun and tiara?



Yes. It works perfectly fine. The tinker bell crown sold in to boutique is a flower wreath and we add the rapunzel wedding veil all the time


----------



## momw/2princesses

My daughter wants the hairstyle from the courtyard package, but I'm worried about how the shirt and tutu will fit.  She will be 10 for our trip in June, but is already 5'1".  I know I can get a ladies sized shirt, but the tutu will most likely be way too short.  Plus she's not crazy about it.  Anyone ever get that hairstyle, but without the outfit?  Could she do the crown package and get the twisty hairdo?

Thanks!!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

momw/2princesses said:
			
		

> My daughter wants the hairstyle from the courtyard package, but I'm worried about how the shirt and tutu will fit.  She will be 10 for our trip in June, but is already 5'1".  I know I can get a ladies sized shirt, but the tutu will most likely be way too short.  Plus she's not crazy about it.  Anyone ever get that hairstyle, but without the outfit?  Could she do the crown package and get the twisty hairdo?
> 
> Thanks!!



I think I read from someone that they were able to bring their own dress and do the courtyard style. I am hoping so, because that is our plan. We will be there early June, so I'll post details when I return. But hopefully someone has an answer before then.


----------



## momw/2princesses

BabyRapunzel said:


> I think I read from someone that they were able to bring their own dress and do the courtyard style. I am hoping so, because that is our plan. We will be there early June, so I'll post details when I return. But hopefully someone has an answer before then.



Thanks!  We'll be there June 1-8.  She's really excited about doing it!  I'm going to make an appointment and ask then.  I'm just hoping I don't have to pay that extra $30 just to get that style.  Hope your daughter enjoys it!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Couple of questions.

1) Realistically, how long will the hair stay up?  We'll probably do BBB for my DGD's 5th birthday.  However, I'm thinking, maybe doing it the day before her birthday, then take her to Akershus the following day (her birthday) for a princess meal.  She and her mother may do MNSSHP that night as well.

2) (I may have asked this about 100 pages ago.  If I did, please forgive me).
I still would like for her to do BBB on her birthday.  How realistic is it for her to get a good appointment at the MK on her birthday?  We're staying offsite, so 180+10 isn't an option.

Oh, and her birthday is October 31.


----------



## mom2rtk

LadyBeBop said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Realistically, how long will the hair stay up?  We'll probably do BBB for my DGD's 5th birthday.  However, I'm thinking, maybe doing it the day before her birthday, then take her to Akershus the following day (her birthday) for a princess meal.  She and her mother may do MNSSHP that night as well.
> 
> 2) (I may have asked this about 100 pages ago.  If I did, please forgive me).
> I still would like for her to do BBB on her birthday.  How realistic is it for her to get a good appointment at the MK on her birthday?  We're staying offsite, so 180+10 isn't an option.
> 
> Oh, and her birthday is October 31.



I think your problem is going to be that her birthday is on Halloween. Normally you can still get a decent time without the 180+ 10. But Halloween is busier, so expect the slots to go sooner. I doubt that means you won't get a spot, just that you might not get your first choice of times. But I'm far from sure about any of that. But it is a popular destination for kids being made up for Halloween.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

momw/2princesses said:
			
		

> Thanks!  We'll be there June 1-8.  She's really excited about doing it!  I'm going to make an appointment and ask then.  I'm just hoping I don't have to pay that extra $30 just to get that style.  Hope your daughter enjoys it!



I was thinking that the hairstyle does cost extra because it takes a lot of extra time to roll the hair. I was willing to pay it because I think is a much cuter style, but not sure if its really worth the extra money. We will be there June 10-20th, so you'll actually experience this first. I am very excited for this. I hope you guys have a wonderful time as well!


----------



## ibnerd13

momw/2princesses said:


> My daughter wants the hairstyle from the courtyard package, but I'm worried about how the shirt and tutu will fit.  She will be 10 for our trip in June, but is already 5'1".  I know I can get a ladies sized shirt, but the tutu will most likely be way too short.  Plus she's not crazy about it.  Anyone ever get that hairstyle, but without the outfit?  Could she do the crown package and get the twisty hairdo?
> 
> Thanks!!



The large size tutu should fit her fine. They are stretchy beyond belief and its not a huge deal if she wore athletic shorts under it. The twisty hairdo in the courtyard is only available with that. You can choose to not wear the outfit but you will pay the 89.95 package price if you want that hairstyle. It's not more expensive because of the time involved, its because of the outfit. And nothing in that package can be changed or purchased separate except the tshirt


----------



## ~April~

I was unable to get my dd an appt at MK, so we have ressies at DTD.  Do they do the photo shoot right there at the site after they are done with hair maike up and nails?  or do I have to make an appt for this also?

I am desperatley trying to find a cute Ariel costume, its not easy.  can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## LadyBeBop

mom2rtk said:


> I think your problem is going to be that her birthday is on Halloween.



That's what I'm afraid of.  That's why I was thinking about BBB on the day before.  But will her hair stay up through her birthday?


----------



## mom2rtk

LadyBeBop said:


> That's what I'm afraid of.  That's why I was thinking about BBB on the day before.  But will her hair stay up through her birthday?



Most say the hair will stay up through the next day. My only issue is that by night my daughter always wanted it down. And it was fun and pretty, but I didn't want to fight over it. So it came down the first night every time for us. 

But I probably could have told you going into it that she would want it down that night. Just how she is. Maybe you can predict how your own DD will feel. But if you leave it, it usually does a pretty good job of staying in.


----------



## hollygolitely93

We want to do this at MK on Sunday 10/27...8am....  When would I call to book?  Is it a 180 day thing?  Who do you call?  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> We want to do this at MK on Sunday 10/27...8am....  When would I call to book?  Is it a 180 day thing?  Who do you call?  Thanks!



You can schedule at 180+10. But you have to call. No online for this yet. The number is 407-WDW-STYLE.


----------



## hollygolitely93

Thank you...also are the dresses on the first page of this thread (dated 2008) current?  Do they differ a lot from the dresses sold in Disney Store.

I am wondering whether to bring the dress or buy the dress.  Certainly saves luggage room if I buy it there but I want the dress to be fancier than her play dresses we already have at the house...so less concerned about budget than I am about style.

Thanks!


----------



## melissamacpherson78

kasedroz said:


> My daughter first time was in December though she was an "older" three year old (turning 4 in March) she's very shy and doesn't like new people. But there's something about being at Disney that really opens her up.
> 
> She also has thin hair but her hair is really long it touched the top of her bottom (she's since had 4 inches taken off). She did the bun and hers was huge (bigger the bun the more hair) she was completely fine with it. It last through three baths and sleepy times without it bothering her. I'm sure they'll be able to work with her shorter hair a my oldest DD always has her hair short and on her first visit she did the bun and it looked great. She did the princess diva this time around with her short hair and it was fine.
> 
> Here's a picture of the hairstyles. And my girls after they were done. My oldest DD complained of the Ariel dress being itchy (after trying it on saving it wasn't) so excuse the shirt under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



KASEDROZ,

Were these dresses available at the BBB? Your girls look absolutely precious!!

Thanks


----------



## kasedroz

melissamacpherson78 said:


> KASEDROZ,
> 
> Were these dresses available at the BBB? Your girls look absolutely precious!!
> 
> Thanks



The Ariel dress is available or was in December. But youngest DD has on the limited edition Rapunzel wedding gown. They no longer sale them you might be able to find one on eBay.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## melissamacpherson78

kasedroz said:


> The Ariel dress is available or was in December. But youngest DD has on the limited edition Rapunzel wedding gown. They no longer sale them you might be able to find one on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks! My DD will love the Ariel gown. When we were there last year they had a different one that was very plain and she was disappointed as Ariel is her favorite princess. Hopefully its still there next week!!!


----------



## wdwlver

My daughters appt is for 8 am yet park doesn't open till 9. Will buses be running or will I need a taxi?


----------



## Wadecool

kasedroz said:


> The Ariel dress is available or was in December. But youngest DD has on the limited edition Rapunzel wedding gown. They no longer sale them you might be able to find one on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



The Rapunzel dress is very cool.


----------



## mom2rtk

wdwlver said:


> My daughters appt is for 8 am yet park doesn't open till 9. Will buses be running or will I need a taxi?



Buses will be running. Even though she's getting a makeover, be sure to have her looking good for photos on an empty Main Street on your way in! Well, I'm sure she looks good regardless, but have her in costume if you're bringing one, and do something with her hair (I usually put my daughter's up in a bun or something).


----------



## wdwlver

mom2rtk said:


> Buses will be running. Even though she's getting a makeover, be sure to have her looking good for photos on an empty Main Street on your way in! Well, I'm sure she looks good regardless, but have her in costume if you're bringing one, and do something with her hair (I usually put my daughter's up in a bun or something).



Thank you!!  I forgot about taking pics on an empty Main Street.  That's awesome!


----------



## sharnonc

magsmum said:


> Just a heads up for anyone planning to get the courtyard package.  They are changing the style of t shirts associated with this package and the only sizes they have left are XS, XL and women's small.  I was quite upset by this as I was there with my petite 6 year old. We were told it is cotton and will shrink, but seriously???? It was practically a nightgown on her and we had to rig it up.  To give them some credit, they searched the shop and contacted DTD to see if they had the shirt in the appropriate size.  I think it is ridiculous that Disney isn't stocking any shirts that would fit a small to medium child until they run out and the new style is in.  I will be emailing customer service to express my dissatisfaction.  Aside from the wardrobe issues, DD had a lovely time and looked totally adorable.  The hairstyle was super cute on her and really fit our vacation style.  It held up through 3 days of swimming.  The hairstyle was mainly the reason we went with the courtyard package, so the lack of appropriate T shirt sizing was not an incentive to change the package.





Does anyone have have anymore information or pictures about the new BBB t-shirt ? My DD and Niece will be doing the BBB for the first time in Aug and want the Courtyard package. Thanks!!!


----------



## delilah18

Does anyone know if you can a Sophia the first dress here and get your nails and hair makeup done?


----------



## mom2rtk

delilah18 said:


> Does anyone know if you can a Sophia the first dress here and get your nails and hair makeup done?



Last I heard no Sophia stuff yet. Your best bet would be to keep checking Disneystore.com or with your local Disney store and find one to bring with you.


----------



## Sydnerella

Disneystore has a Sophia gown and other items, saw them at the Mall of America Thursday eve.


----------



## GeorgiaH

sharnonc said:


> Does anyone have have anymore information or pictures about the new BBB t-shirt ? My DD and Niece will be doing the BBB for the first time in Aug and want the Courtyard package. Thanks!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Anyone???
> We are also looking for info on the new t-shirt for the Courtyard package
> We have booked BBB Courtyard package for June.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jenseib

GeorgiaH said:


> sharnonc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have have anymore information or pictures about the new BBB t-shirt ? My DD and Niece will be doing the BBB for the first time in Aug and want the Courtyard package. Thanks!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Anyone???
> We are also looking for info on the new t-shirt for the Courtyard package
> We have booked BBB Courtyard package for June.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of info?  I do know there are pictures posted somewhere here.
Click to expand...


----------



## GeorgiaH

Just wondered what the new t-shirt looks like. I have only seen pics of the old one.


----------



## Maisey13

Anyone been to the BBB recently? Just curious if they ever have Mulan dresses

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

GeorgiaH said:


> Just wondered what the new t-shirt looks like. I have only seen pics of the old one.



Theres a new one?  Wow that was fast. This package just came out not that long ago.


----------



## GeorgiaH

jenseib said:


> Theres a new one?  Wow that was fast. This package just came out not that long ago.



That's what I read. Guess I will find out in June!


----------



## delilah18

Can this be booked sooner than 180 days or does have to be right at 180 days?


----------



## jenseib

delilah18 said:


> Can this be booked sooner than 180 days or does have to be right at 180 days?



no


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

It going to the first time that my family goes to Disney world and I book BBB for my daughter, I we like to know what does the Castle Package have or what do I get for all that money


----------



## mcurran

I started a post when I couldn't find anything posted already on this. 

For those traveling in June and planning to go to the BBB - use your disney visa card and save some cash!

Offical announcement here
Let your little girl transform into a Disney Princess.


Save 20% on the Castle Package at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique salons at the Disneyland® and Walt Disney World® Resorts from June 1-30, 2013.*

With the help of your Disney's Visa® Card and the wave of a magic wand, your little girl can become a princess! It's all in a day's work at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, owned by Cinderella's Fairy Godmother and operated by her skilled apprentices.

Whether she's getting ready for a ball or her next magical adventure, your little princess-to-be can choose a head-to-toe transformation that will make her fairytale dreams come true!

Use your Disney's Visa Card to enjoy royal 20% savings on the Castle Package, which includes: 

Choice of hairstyle
Shimmering make-up and face gem
Princess sash and tote
Nail polish
Disney Princess Costume with coordinating accessories
One 6 x 8 and four 4 x 6 photos in a princess-themed holder
Hurry, this fairytale offer ends June 30, 2013.


----------



## The6Mousketeers

Did the price of BBB increase? We haven't been in 3 years and it seems higher now? Thanks!


----------



## Peepster

We are "renting" an 8 year old in the fall and have an appoint at BBB for our second day right before MNSSHP.  She is determined to be dressed as Snow White which is fine with us.  My question is can we be certain that BBB at the Castle will have the Snow White dress in her size, XL, or do we have to contact someone in advance?

I signed up for whatever is the most expensive package. 

I would very much appreciate any advice you could give as we don't want her to be disappointed and not be able to dress as Snow.

Thank you...I was kidding about the renting, but our family calls it that as a joke.  Each nephew or niece gets a special WDW trip.

Sorry if this was mentioned already somewhere in the thread.  I tried to search it in particular.

Auntie Peep


----------



## jenseib

Peepster said:


> We are "renting" an 8 year old in the fall and have an appoint at BBB for our second day right before MNSSHP.  She is determined to be dressed as Snow White which is fine with us.  My question is can we be certain that BBB at the Castle will have the Snow White dress in her size, XL, or do we have to contact someone in advance?
> 
> I signed up for whatever is the most expensive package.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any advice you could give as we don't want her to be disappointed and not be able to dress as Snow.
> 
> Thank you...I was kidding about the renting, but our family calls it that as a joke.  Each nephew or niece gets a special WDW trip.
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned already somewhere in the thread.  I tried to search it in particular.
> 
> Auntie Peep



What size of clothing does she wear right now.  I do know the largest size dresses are usually limited from my experience.  You might be better off  finding one online and bringing it along.  My daughter is 8, but pretty tall fore her age and I know none of the Disney dresses will fit her. Even at age 7 she was past being able to get one from the park pretty much.


----------



## RMColosimo

I have three daughters and we have a reservation at BBB for June 19th.

We still have not told my daughters that we are going, and that my sister with her kids will be there as well.  5 little girls(my 3, my sisters 2).

We bought dresses for them, and will have them wear them to the BBB, that is okay right?  With three little ones, any chance to cut the price down a little bit is taken.  

Looks like everyone has a great time at this place, so I am sure my little girls will love it as well.


----------



## mom2rtk

RMColosimo said:


> I have three daughters and we have a reservation at BBB for June 19th.
> 
> We still have not told my daughters that we are going, and that my sister with her kids will be there as well.  5 little girls(my 3, my sisters 2).
> 
> We bought dresses for them, and will have them wear them to the BBB, that is okay right?  With three little ones, any chance to cut the price down a little bit is taken.
> 
> Looks like everyone has a great time at this place, so I am sure my little girls will love it as well.



 to the Disboards!

And it's no problem at all to wear in dresses from somewhere else.

Have fun!


----------



## disneymore2

So if we bring our own dress, should my dd already have it on or change into it??


----------



## luvmy2babies

disneymore2 said:


> So if we bring our own dress, should my dd already have it on or change into it??



You can do it either way.  They do have little dressing rooms there.  You should be fine to wait to change there as long as the place isn't crazy busy.  It's a cute little dressing room with a small bench and a mirror.


----------



## amomma23

disneymore2 said:


> So if we bring our own dress, should my dd already have it on or change into it??



Either way is fine.  If you decide to bring it, they'll give you a changing room to change.


----------



## disneymore2

Ok thanks!  I may have her change into it to make more fun.


----------



## TMcDwyer

luvmy2babies said:


> You can do it either way.  They do have little dressing rooms there.  You should be fine to wait to change there as long as the place isn't crazy busy.  It's a cute little dressing room with a small bench and a mirror.



I was going to say the same thing.  There is something magical about changing there...


----------



## mom2rtk

disneymore2 said:


> So if we bring our own dress, should my dd already have it on or change into it??



If you have an apt prior to park opening, then bring them in costume already. You might not be done until after the park opens and your chance for those lovely shots on an empty Main Street will be gone.


----------



## Peepster

jenseib, just wanted to say thanks for the heads up on the dress.  It's been bothering me and am glad I asked your advice.  

Our little one is skinny as a rail but getting tall and I have a feeling that we'd better be prepared with our own dress when we go.  She's also wanted an Aurora dress but now wants to wait until the new one is available.

Again, thanks.

A. Peep


----------



## ibnerd13

pinkfairyy2180 said:


> It going to the first time that my family goes to Disney world and I book BBB for my daughter, I we like to know what does the Castle Package have or what do I get for all that money



Castle Packages include:
Choice of one of the three main hairstyles
Makeup
Two bottles of nail polish (one of which will be used to paint her fingernails with)
A face jewel
Costume of her choice (we have Snow, Cindy, Belle, Ariel Dress and Ariel Fin, Aurora, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Merida, Tinker Bell and Tiana)
A crown and wand (these are the character specific ones, most people just choose the matching ones to the gown)
A photo package (5 pictures in three poses from the photopass photographers from boutique)

Castle Packages do NOT (currently) include:
Shoes
Purse/Gloves
Boutique T-shirts


----------



## jenseib

Peepster said:


> jenseib, just wanted to say thanks for the heads up on the dress.  It's been bothering me and am glad I asked your advice.
> 
> Our little one is skinny as a rail but getting tall and I have a feeling that we'd better be prepared with our own dress when we go.  She's also wanted an Aurora dress but now wants to wait until the new one is available.
> 
> Again, thanks.
> 
> A. Peep



We have always brought our own for BBB.  One year I got her dress, but didn't tell her, but I knew she liked this particular dress.  The morning we went I set it out with a note from her "fairy Godmother".  She was so excited to find this dress and shoes and was so excited that the fairy godmother came while we were sleeping and left her this dress.


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

ibnerd13 said:


> Castle Packages include:
> Choice of one of the three main hairstyles
> Makeup
> Two bottles of nail polish (one of which will be used to paint her fingernails with)
> A face jewel
> Costume of her choice (we have Snow, Cindy, Belle, Ariel Dress and Ariel Fin, Aurora, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Merida, Tinker Bell and Tiana)
> A crown and wand (these are the character specific ones, most people just choose the matching ones to the gown)
> A photo package (5 pictures in three poses from the photopass photographers from boutique)
> 
> Castle Packages do NOT (currently) include:
> Shoes
> Purse/Gloves
> Boutique T-shirts



Thank you can I buy the shoes , purse and glove in BBB


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

ibnerd13 said:


> Castle Packages include:
> Choice of one of the three main hairstyles
> Makeup
> Two bottles of nail polish (one of which will be used to paint her fingernails with)
> A face jewel
> Costume of her choice (we have Snow, Cindy, Belle, Ariel Dress and Ariel Fin, Aurora, Jasmine, Rapunzel, Merida, Tinker Bell and Tiana)
> A crown and wand (these are the character specific ones, most people just choose the matching ones to the gown)
> A photo package (5 pictures in three poses from the photopass photographers from boutique)
> 
> Castle Packages do NOT (currently) include:
> Shoes
> Purse/Gloves
> Boutique T-shirts



Thank you soo much and can I buy the shoes,purse etc... At BBB


----------



## nannye

pinkfairyy2180 said:


> Thank you soo much and can I buy the shoes,purse etc... At BBB



What I do is get the lower package that includes hair nails and makeup. Then I add th dress and accessories. Want. Wand, crown, gloves etc.... We get a photpass cd anyways and just add the photoshoot to it and print our own photos. The photos you get with the mt expensive package I'm told aren't very good quality and are overpriced for what I can do myself.


----------



## jenseib

pinkfairyy2180 said:


> Thank you can I buy the shoes , purse and glove in BBB



I don't think they do shoes anymore.  if they do it is very selective


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

jenseib said:
			
		

> I don't think they do shoes anymore.  if they do it is very selective



Thanks soo much I'm going to order the shoes from the Disney store


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

nannye said:
			
		

> What I do is get the lower package that includes hair nails and makeup. Then I add th dress and accessories. Want. Wand, crown, gloves etc.... We get a photpass cd anyways and just add the photoshoot to it and print our own photos. The photos you get with the mt expensive package I'm told aren't very good quality and are overpriced for what I can do myself.



Thanks for your advice and I'm going to consideration is going to be our first time this I'm going to take the really expensive package thank you very much


----------



## hgeisler

jenseib said:


> I don't think they do shoes anymore.  if they do it is very selective



They don't include shoes in the Castle package anymore,or even sell them?


----------



## ibnerd13

hgeisler said:


> They don't include shoes in the Castle package anymore,or even sell them?



We have shoes. They're not currently included in the castle
Package although that may be changing (i have no idea when that change might occur)

Currently we have sparkly princess shoes (flats that are super sparkly and have a giant diamond on them) 29.95
Sparkly sleeping beauty shoes (pink glitter flats with sleeping beauty's picture on them) 24.95
Cinderella glass slippers (plastic clear glass slipper shoes) 29.95
Gold flip flops (plastic flip flops with princess pictures on them) 21.95
Jasmine shoes (very soft slipper like shoes with jasmine on them) 24.95

Honestly, sizing on these is difficult and we often run out of shoe sizes which is why they aren't in the package. Many people don't find the shoes to be comfortable as well. I would recommend to bring your own shoes she is used to or at least have her wear socks if you're going to buy them. 

I believe those shoe prices are accurate. The jasmine and sleeping beauty might be 29.95 as well. Im not sure.


----------



## hgeisler

ibnerd13 said:
			
		

> We have shoes. They're not currently included in the castle
> Package although that may be changing (i have no idea when that change might occur)
> 
> Currently we have sparkly princess shoes (flats that are super sparkly and have a giant diamond on them) 29.95
> Sparkly sleeping beauty shoes (pink glitter flats with sleeping beauty's picture on them) 24.95
> Cinderella glass slippers (plastic clear glass slipper shoes) 29.95
> Gold flip flops (plastic flip flops with princess pictures on them) 21.95
> Jasmine shoes (very soft slipper like shoes with jasmine on them) 24.95
> 
> Honestly, sizing on these is difficult and we often run out of shoe sizes which is why they aren't in the package. Many people don't find the shoes to be comfortable as well. I would recommend to bring your own shoes she is used to or at least have her wear socks if you're going to buy them.
> 
> I believe those shoe prices are accurate. The jasmine and sleeping beauty might be 29.95 as well. Im not sure.



Thanks! Maybe I'll get some glittery sneakers or something You still have Rapunzel dresses, right? I think that's what dd will want.


----------



## ibnerd13

hgeisler said:


> Thanks! Maybe I'll get some glittery sneakers or something You still have Rapunzel dresses, right? I think that's what dd will want.



Yes. We have rapunzel gowns.


----------



## hgeisler

ibnerd13 said:


> Yes. We have rapunzel gowns.



Thanks!


----------



## mommy2paisley

Anyone have a picture of what the Ariel dress looks like at BBB?  We've done the BBB several times but never let DD do the whole big package and since she's getting to that age where she may not want to do BBB the next year, I'd like to let her do it this time around.  She's wanting Ariel's dress...or maybe Jasmine.  If anyone has pics of what the dress/outfit for these two look like, plus whatever accessories come with those, I'd really appreciate seeing them!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

ibnerd13 said:


> We have shoes. They're not currently included in the castle
> Package although that may be changing (i have no idea when that change might occur)
> 
> Currently we have sparkly princess shoes (flats that are super sparkly and have a giant diamond on them) 29.95
> Sparkly sleeping beauty shoes (pink glitter flats with sleeping beauty's picture on them) 24.95
> Cinderella glass slippers (plastic clear glass slipper shoes) 29.95
> Gold flip flops (plastic flip flops with princess pictures on them) 21.95
> Jasmine shoes (very soft slipper like shoes with jasmine on them) 24.95
> 
> Honestly, sizing on these is difficult and we often run out of shoe sizes which is why they aren't in the package. Many people don't find the shoes to be comfortable as well. I would recommend to bring your own shoes she is used to or at least have her wear socks if you're going to buy them.
> 
> I believe those shoe prices are accurate. The jasmine and sleeping beauty might be 29.95 as well. Im not sure.



Thanks were going to Disney on August 14 so my daughter have appt on the 15 of August if you find out for me if is change thanks sooo much


----------



## lolobug

Hi!

Sorry if this was answered... Do ALL kids get the tiaras w any of the packages? Also, is the white cinderella deluxe dress an option? Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

lolobug said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry if this was answered... Do ALL kids get the tiaras w any of the packages? Also, is the white cinderella deluxe dress an option? Thank you!



No, only the one hairstyle has the tiara included.  and I don't think they offer deluxe dress options anymore.


----------



## AliceandAriel

I can't believe I didn't stumble across this thread before our trip in May! 

I'm sure this has been asked a ton of times, but do they still allow adults to get the princess treatment there, too? Obviously a dress is out of the question, but the hair isn't since hair is hair. Most of the time though I see the site say for lids 3-12, but if they took adults for hair styling... definitely want to know.


----------



## lolobug

jenseib said:
			
		

> No, only the one hairstyle has the tiara included.  and I don't think they offer deluxe dress options anymore.



Thank you and bummer


----------



## mom2rtk

AliceandAriel said:


> I can't believe I didn't stumble across this thread before our trip in May!
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked a ton of times, but do they still allow adults to get the princess treatment there, too? Obviously a dress is out of the question, but the hair isn't since hair is hair. Most of the time though I see the site say for lids 3-12, but if they took adults for hair styling... definitely want to know.



3-12 is a hard and fast rule now. No adults.


----------



## TMcDwyer

lolobug said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry if this was answered... Do ALL kids get the tiaras w any of the packages? Also, is the white cinderella deluxe dress an option? Thank you!



I believe you can add the tiara I to any style though.   It just costs a little extra.


----------



## TMcDwyer

AliceandAriel said:


> I can't believe I didn't stumble across this thread before our trip in May!
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked a ton of times, but do they still allow adults to get the princess treatment there, too? Obviously a dress is out of the question, but the hair isn't since hair is hair. Most of the time though I see the site say for lids 3-12, but if they took adults for hair styling... definitely want to know.



I think they stopped dooms adults hair. Sorry.


----------



## jennylyn_b

mom2rtk said:


> 3-12 is a hard and fast rule now. No adults.



This is absolutely correct. However, check some of the resort salons as I would think they may do a princess up do for you. You could go to DTD and pick out your own tiara ahead of time too.


----------



## AliceandAriel

jennylyn_b said:


> This is absolutely correct. However, check some of the resort salons as I would think they may do a princess up do for you. You could go to DTD and pick out your own tiara ahead of time too.



Grumble, okay, thank you for clearing that up. But, thankfully it will be cheaper for me to bring my own tiara I have here at home if I want to do it. And pick up a small can of glitter spray at the nearby WalMart.


----------



## nannye

is the tink dress still the same or has it changed?


----------



## hgeisler

jennylyn_b said:
			
		

> This is absolutely correct. However, check some of the resort salons as I would think they may do a princess up do for you. You could go to DTD and pick out your own tiara ahead of time too.



Pirate's League has no age limit


----------



## mommy2paisley

Letting DD do the castle package for the first time this November.  Do they usually have most dresses/outfits in stock in most sizes?  We're going to be at the DTD BBB on Halloween before MNSSHP and DD wants to be either Ariel or Jasmine.  She will decide before we go because she wants DS to either be Prince Eric or Aladdin and I'll have to buy his costume ahead of time.....just worried we'll get there and they'll be out of DD's size/costume!


----------



## eeyore29

Any ideas why the new Sofia package isn't available at the castle location? Any rumors that it will be eventually?


----------



## jenseib

eeyore29 said:


> Any ideas why the new Sofia package isn't available at the castle location? Any rumors that it will be eventually?



I haven't heard of the sofia package. What does it include? If it's only at DTD, I be it stays only there. I know when they had the Hannah Montana one it was only there and I think another package was only there as well.  I think it's to get more people to that location


----------



## eeyore29

jenseib said:


> I haven't heard of the sofia package. What does it include? If it's only at DTD, I be it stays only there. I know when they had the Hannah Montana one it was only there and I think another package was only there as well.  I think it's to get more people to that location



http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-the-pirates-league/

According to the DIS, Sofia's package is $65.


----------



## faylynn24

Okay this may be already answered but I will have photopass+ so can I add pictures and it be including on that? Also what is the difference in doing it at magic kingdom and downtown Disney? Tia


----------



## Mommy to Kayla

I'm just wondering if anyone else was a bit disappointed with BBB? We went yesterday at MK and while DD6 loved it of course, I could just not stop comparing it to the one at DL. I mean the salon was so cramped and tiny! And the pictures?! There were no backgrounds or props or anything like at DL. There they even have a carriage for the girls to pose in. 

I'm still glad we did it because it's the experience/memory that matters but for the cost...? DL BBB is light years ahead of MK I'm sad to say.


----------



## mom2rtk

Mommy to Kayla said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone else was a bit disappointed with BBB? We went yesterday at MK and while DD6 loved it of course, I could just not stop comparing it to the one at DL. I mean the salon was so cramped and tiny! And the pictures?! There were no backgrounds or props or anything like at DL. There they even have a carriage for the girls to pose in.
> 
> I'm still glad we did it because it's the experience/memory that matters but for the cost...? DL BBB is light years ahead of MK I'm sad to say.



We've never been to the BBB at DL, but I'm sure they had limited space to work with in the MK in order to fit it into the castle. We always just loved that it was being done in the castle. We always did better with photos out in the park after we were done, so the limited staging in the photo studio never bothered me.

Do they still charge extra for the photos with the carriage at DL? Of course, I still would have forked over the cash.


----------



## luvmy2babies

Mommy to Kayla said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone else was a bit disappointed with BBB? We went yesterday at MK and while DD6 loved it of course, I could just not stop comparing it to the one at DL. I mean the salon was so cramped and tiny! And the pictures?! There were no backgrounds or props or anything like at DL. There they even have a carriage for the girls to pose in.
> 
> I'm still glad we did it because it's the experience/memory that matters but for the cost...? DL BBB is light years ahead of MK I'm sad to say.



I'm sorry you were disappointed.  Glad your dd had fun.  Personally, I can't compare them.  I've never been to DL.  Considering visiting DL in 2015 though, so I'll remember that, especially since that will be the last year my daughter can do BBB.


----------



## eeyore29

I'm wondering if anyone can share any pics of the current park version of Cinderella dress for girls, outdoors in natural lighting? I've seen a few different pics that look totally different. Some are like a nice, rich sky blue (almost turquoise) and some look like a very light, icy blue. Some show the silvery pattern pretty visibly (to the point where I'd call the dress too shiny), and some I've seen, you barely see the silvery pattern at all. 

I'd also love to see the current versions of Rapunzel, Tiana, and Belle (in natural lighting, too, if possible).

Or if you've got a really good indoor photo that's a close match to the actual coloring, that'll do.

Thanks!


----------



## asquared

should I bring our own tiara or buy one there?  is it better to have a comb style or the classic crown style that encircles part of the head with a headband?  Are you able to buy the rhinestone type there or just the costume ones (we are looking at the hair/nails/makeup pkg).  Can  I Taylor the hairstyle some for th diva or Sofia hairdo?  does Sofia pkg include nails?  Thanks


----------



## delilah18

Hello

Do they have the Merida dress as any of the options?
Does anyone have any pics of it?


----------



## hardingk

delilah18 said:


> Hello
> 
> Do they have the Merida dress as any of the options?
> Does anyone have any pics of it?



Yes, Merida is one of the options. Sorry I don't have any pics, but it is very pretty.


----------



## mrsdrum

We are headed to BBB for an 8:00 appt on our first full day in August.   We aren't doing CRT until dinner.  I figured my DD ( age 6 ) would want to be dressed up all day.  My concern is the heat in August.  I plan on bringing our own dress (she just got the new Belle  & has the Rapunzel wedding dress too).   Any suggestions ?  
Also the whole shoe issue.  I am pretty sure the princess shoes are not the most comfortable for walking.  I was going to have her just wear them for pics and dinner.   Any suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## sayheyrenee

My daughter wore Disney princess crocs with her Etsy made Princess Sophia dress.


----------



## Cadyrose

asquared said:
			
		

> should I bring our own tiara or buy one there?  is it better to have a comb style or the classic crown style that encircles part of the head with a headband?  Are you able to buy the rhinestone type there or just the costume ones (we are looking at the hair/nails/makeup pkg).  Can  I Taylor the hairstyle some for th diva or Sofia hairdo?  does Sofia pkg include nails?  Thanks



A tiara comes with most packages...WDW online should have a description...

Style is really up to you guys...my daughter chose the bun and lived it. I also have seen many girls with the colored attachments and loved it...

By rhinestone, do you mean like the ones at Arribas Bros.? I'm not sure about that...

The hairstyles can not be changed. The Fairy Godmothers in Training are not hairdressers must stylists. The styles are created and the FGIT are taught those specific styles. The only thing I was told by a CM on the phone was the bun did not have to be do severe. My daughter is autistic and I wasn't sure how she would handled the severity sensory wise (can't speak to if it would be honored, she didn't need it loosened).

The Sophia style is only offered at the Downtown Disney location. I believe nails are included in all packages.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cadyrose

mrsdrum said:
			
		

> We are headed to BBB for an 8:00 appt on our first full day in August.   We aren't doing CRT until dinner.  I figured my DD ( age 6 ) would want to be dressed up all day.  My concern is the heat in August.  I plan on bringing our own dress (she just got the new Belle  & has the Rapunzel wedding dress too).   Any suggestions ?
> Also the whole shoe issue.  I am pretty sure the princess shoes are not the most comfortable for walking.  I was going to have her just wear them for pics and dinner.   Any suggestions for alternatives?



You may want to also consider not having her wear the dress all day...just to dinner. 

We did BBB in December and it was comfortable. We have previously gone to WDW in August. We didn't do BBB that time but there were many girls walking around. Those dresses looked so hot! I did skirts and tanks to look like the princess for when my daughter did meets. Nights get cooler so it may not be that bad to read the dress at night.

My daughter wanted to do the pirate league's mermaid deluxe this trip. It's not a costume per say but a cute skirt and shirt combo to dress up in. Hopefully won't be that bad in August!

Oh and the shoes...I got glitter ballet flats from Old Navy. She had worn them to school so they were broken in. Although they aren't sneakers, she was fine walking the parks in them when she dressed up.


----------



## nlm74

I would love to see pics!  

Have a BBB appointment scheduled for my daughter in Sept at MK but thinking of switching to DTD instead so she can get the Sofia package.  

Anyone know how well the Sofia style holds up?  It looks looser than the buns, which I've heard stay for days.

THANKS!


----------



## jenseib

Cadyrose said:


> A tiara comes with most packages...WDW online should have a description...
> 
> Style is really up to you guys...my daughter chose the bun and lived it. I also have seen many girls with the colored attachments and loved it...
> 
> By rhinestone, do you mean like the ones at Arribas Bros.? I'm not sure about that...
> 
> The hairstyles can not be changed. The Fairy Godmothers in Training are not hairdressers must stylists. The styles are created and the FGIT are taught those specific styles. The only thing I was told by a CM on the phone was the bun did not have to be do severe. My daughter is autistic and I wasn't sure how she would handled the severity sensory wise (can't speak to if it would be honored, she didn't need it loosened).
> 
> The Sophia style is only offered at the Downtown Disney location. I believe nails are included in all packages.
> 
> Hope this helps!



The tiara only comes with the bun hairstyle, not the others but you can purchase one.
There are 3 level of packages for each style and nails are included with the top 2.  Not sure if they are with the sophia one as I haven't read anything about it as it doesn't interest us.

And the FGIT are licensed braiders, so they have to stick to certain styles and limited on what tools they can use.


----------



## nannye

mrsdrum said:


> We are headed to BBB for an 8:00 appt on our first full day in August.   We aren't doing CRT until dinner.  I figured my DD ( age 6 ) would want to be dressed up all day.  My concern is the heat in August.  I plan on bringing our own dress (she just got the new Belle  & has the Rapunzel wedding dress too).   Any suggestions ?
> Also the whole shoe issue.  I am pretty sure the princess shoes are not the most comfortable for walking.  I was going to have her just wear them for pics and dinner.   Any suggestions for alternatives?



I bought a pair of glittery sandals this year and omfy glitter ballet flats from payless last year. They were great!


----------



## nannye

Does anyone have the Princess Tiana costume from Disney parks? 
I'm wondering if there is enough gold (or any gold in the dress at all) for glitter gold ballet flats to match? OR gold sandals? or would gold just look dumb?


----------



## WishingMom

Can you purchase the tiara at BBB without having an appointment?


----------



## hardingk

WishingMom said:


> Can you purchase the tiara at BBB without having an appointment?



They sell them in the gift shops.


----------



## hardingk

Just an update...we are at DL and my DD had an appt at BBB this morning and they have a new sofia the first package. It was $65 for a Sofia hair dew that came with the Sofia the First crown (same only sold at Disney Store), a purple clip, purple nail polish (that had an amulet on the top of the bottle, regular make up, sash and bag.


----------



## Sydnerella

nannye said:


> Does anyone have the Princess Tiana costume from Disney parks?
> I'm wondering if there is enough gold (or any gold in the dress at all) for glitter gold ballet flats to match? OR gold sandals? or would gold just look dumb?



My DD had DP Tiana but in 2010. For that gown I say Gold sandals yes, gold glitter flats no. IMO too much with pale soft green if they are dark/yellow gold.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AMGS

Hi! I'm new in DiS... Y found it very helpfull. Thanx to everyone that share your experiences. 
I made a reservation for BBB at MK for my 8 years old daughter for november, they gave to me my number confirmation but I didn't recive any e-mail that confirm my reservation. How it works?


----------



## sharnonc

I have ressies for DD and Niece at Magic Kingdom in Aug. When I didn't receive an email confirmation I called and was told by the CM they don't send email confirmations you just use the confirmation number.


----------



## AMGS

sharnonc said:


> I have ressies for DD and Niece at Magic Kingdom in Aug. When I didn't receive an email confirmation I called and was told by the CM they don't send email confirmations you just use the confirmation number.



Oh! Thank you very much. I was a little nervous about that. Now I'm very excited to be there!!!


----------



## jenseib

sharnonc said:


> I have ressies for DD and Niece at Magic Kingdom in Aug. When I didn't receive an email confirmation I called and was told by the CM they don't send email confirmations you just use the confirmation number.



Correct....no email confs with BBB and you can't pull it up online either atthis point in time


----------



## Mil leech

So my DH and I are taking my DD3 to DW for MNSSHP in October. I know this is a polarizing subject, but I have reservations I may not use. I have reservations for not only pirates league (earlier in the trip) but BBB the afternoon of our MNSSHP tickets. My daughter is not huge into princesses but likes Jake and the neverland pirates. She is really over the moon about Doc Mcstuffins. I made the reservations at the 180 day mark as I know BBB is especially hard to get into at MK and a 3 year old can change their passions with the seasons so I wanted to make sure she got in if she did want to do it. I called the reservation line and they stated that as long as we showed up they would not charge us the $10 fee as they would never make a child do something they wouldn't want to do. Has anyone been unsure of their BBB or PL reservations? Have you gotten there and the child loved it? Is she a little young? I have seen all the glowing reviews but not many of people who backed out or weren't sure. I hope she gets there and is excited, but now I'm no so sure.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## epcotty

These makeovers obviously do awful things to your face


----------



## jenseib

epcotty said:


> These makeovers obviously do awful things to your face



Hunh???????


----------



## epcotty

Judging by the photos in the first post


----------



## princessekrus

I have two girls, now 7 and 3.5, and they both did BBB just after they turned 3.  I was pretty sure my first one would love it, as she is a princess to the core.  I was surprised when she picked the pink hair thing, but she ate the whole thing up!

My second one is definitely not as princess-y, but I didn't want her to be left out if she wanted to do it.  She definitely wanted to, looked so serious the whole time, and I wasn't sure if she was really liking it- but then we got outside, and she just looked up at me with this big smile, and I was so glad I have her the chance to decide.

They definitely don't pressure you, they were so sweet the whole time. I say go and see what your daughter thinks.have fun!


----------



## JVig

epcotty said:


> Judging by the photos in the first post


----------



## plumsiren

My friend and I joked that, since she definitely can't afford this for her girls, "Aunt Amy" (that's me) will act as fairy godmother. That said fairy godmother is a cosmetologist, as well as a craft-y person with too much time on her hands, doesn't hurt!


----------



## smraynor

It's surreal to watch all the kids come out of the castle all sparkly.  My 8 year old really wants to have this experience but then she would want to go swimming upon our return to the hotel.  This would of course make the pool all glittery.


----------



## tlpbupu

Mil leech said:


> So my DH and I are taking my DD3 to DW for MNSSHP in October. I know this is a polarizing subject, but I have reservations I may not use. I have reservations for not only pirates league (earlier in the trip) but BBB the afternoon of our MNSSHP tickets. My daughter is not huge into princesses but likes Jake and the neverland pirates. She is really over the moon about Doc Mcstuffins. I made the reservations at the 180 day mark as I know BBB is especially hard to get into at MK and a 3 year old can change their passions with the seasons so I wanted to make sure she got in if she did want to do it. I called the reservation line and they stated that as long as we showed up they would not charge us the $10 fee as they would never make a child do something they wouldn't want to do. Has anyone been unsure of their BBB or PL reservations? Have you gotten there and the child loved it? Is she a little young? I have seen all the glowing reviews but not many of people who backed out or weren't sure. I hope she gets there and is excited, but now I'm no so sure.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Here's our experience.  Our last trip my DD was 4, it was her first trip to WDW.  My DD has Aspergers (high functioning autism).  Between the time that I made the appt. and our trip she started having some major sensory issues when having her hair brushed.  I didn't cancel the appt. because sometimes she lets others help her when it would have meant a fit for me.   Our appt. was at DTD on our arrival day in the early evening because I wasn't sure what time we would arrive at Disney (we drive).  Well, we got there much earlier than expected and took to to see the BBB to help prepare her and get her excited.  We explained why we wanted to look around and they said that they could take us right then if we wanted.  Yay!  so I thought.  Hubby went to the van to get DD's dress and when I took her into the dressing room she had a major meltdown.  As hubby took her out and tried to console her I apologized and asked if it was possible to try again at our reg. appt. time if we thought she could handle it.  They said yes, and told us that if not, don't worry.  They would mark that we had showed up and not charge us.   BTW - after a nap, and now knowing what was coming (World of Disney was just too much for her right then)  she did great!  No problems with letting them do her hair at all and she wore that bun for 3 days!
I'd keep the appt.  She may love it or not be ready, but you  never know unless you try.


----------



## jessica289

Does the boutique apply the 180+10 day rule to make a reservation if you are staying onsite?


----------



## jimandami

jessica289 said:


> Does the boutique apply the 180+10 day rule to make a reservation if you are staying onsite?



Yes


----------



## ktdid23

Does anyone have any pictures of the Sofia the First hairstyle?


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

ktdid23 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the Sofia the First hairstyle?



I too am curious about this.  My DD is super excited to try out this new look!


----------



## hardingk

ktdid23 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the Sofia the First hairstyle?





OhStuffandFluff said:


> I too am curious about this.  My DD is super excited to try out this new look!



I do, but don't know how to post them.


----------



## Avonlady1001

Does anyone know if you can still go across & get the photos taken & added onto the photopass cd for no extra cost w/ the lesser packages like the crown package? We did this several years ago & the girls had a blast!  Sorry if I this has been asked & answered. I went back a few months in this thread, but am hoping for up-to-date info.  TIA!


----------



## gwtw428

So just called to book bbb and it is completely sold out everyday,every time slot for our week.  Besides calling everyday for a cancellation, what other mommy-daughter activities are there?  
Btw, we did the tea at GF and was not impressed.  
Thanks!


----------



## Becca0711

gwtw428 said:


> So just called to book bbb and it is completely sold out everyday,every time slot for our week.  Besides calling everyday for a cancellation, what other mommy-daughter activities are there?
> Btw, we did the tea at GF and was not impressed.
> Thanks!



We have been trying for months to get in to BBB too, to no avail. I'm just hoping we'll somehow get a walk-in while we're there. :-(


----------



## ktdid23

Avonlady1001 said:


> Does anyone know if you can still go across & get the photos taken & added onto the photopass cd for no extra cost w/ the lesser packages like the crown package? We did this several years ago & the girls had a blast!  Sorry if I this has been asked & answered. I went back a few months in this thread, but am hoping for up-to-date info.  TIA!



I'm also wondering about this. Anyone know?


----------



## jimandami

ktdid23 said:


> I'm also wondering about this. Anyone know?



Yes you can


----------



## WendyLovesPeter

1 How much time should I allow? I have 2 princesses.....will they be styled at the same time or one after the other?

2. Do all the girls wear princess gowns.....we have plenty of gowns but not sure I want to haul them in hot months. We have several cute princess character dresses....do any of the little girls do this?

3.  Is there a picture of the tee shirt/tutu that is described in one of the packages?


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

WendyLovesPeter said:


> 1 How much time should I allow? I have 2 princesses.....will they be styled at the same time or one after the other?
> 
> 2. Do all the girls wear princess gowns.....we have plenty of gowns but not sure I want to haul them in hot months. We have several cute princess character dresses....do any of the little girls do this?
> 
> 3.  Is there a picture of the tee shirt/tutu that is described in one of the packages?



1) my DS and DD did this and we had one fairy godmother in training that did both of thm..  So they went one after the other.  It was nice then so I could get pictures of both of them.  However when we did the pirates league the next year, they did both DD and DS at the same time by two different stylists.  
2) not all the girls wear princess gowns.  However, I know there are a lot that do!  My DD wore princess gown one year and then a Minnie dress the next.
Here is a pic of my DD the past two years we did this.


----------



## nikki071406

My girls or styled at the same time at DTD


----------



## delilah18

Two quick questions

Does anyone have any recent pics of the courtyard package?


Also are you able to dress up like tinkerbell as one of the dress options for the castle package?
Thanks


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Does anyone have a current picture of the Rapunzel dress? Also, will the FGMIT put on the Rapunzel hair piece/long braid they sell? Or it would probably fallmofI imagine?


----------



## Punzie

OhStuffandFluff said:


> 1) my DS and DD did this and we had one fairy godmother in training that did both of thm..  So they went one after the other.  It was nice then so I could get pictures of both of them.  However when we did the pirates league the next year, they did both DD and DS at the same time by two different stylists.
> 2) not all the girls wear princess gowns.  However, I know there are a lot that do!  My DD wore princess gown one year and then a Minnie dress the next.
> Here is a pic of my DD the past two years we did this.



Last two years both of mine were styled at the same time. Last year at least they were by each other the previous year they were far apart which really stunk.


----------



## jenseib

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> Does anyone have a current picture of the Rapunzel dress? Also, will the FGMIT put on the Rapunzel hair piece/long braid they sell? Or it would probably fallmofI imagine?



I don't think they sell the braid there. If you have one, they will most likely put it on though.  Be aware it's really heavy on the head.  We bought one a few years ago and my daughter will only wear it for a very short time because it was so heavy and hurt her head.


----------



## FUNMAMADIS

Does anyone know how much tinker bell wings are at BBB? I'm trying to decide if I want to buy them here or there. If I can save a bunch I'll get them at our Disney store, if not there.


----------



## Fab5Mom

I was thinking about doing the princess tea at the GF with my DD 4, I haven't heard much about it and I was just wondering what  you didn't like about it. Thanks


----------



## Mil leech

princessekrus said:


> I have two girls, now 7 and 3.5, and they both did BBB just after they turned 3.  I was pretty sure my first one would love it, as she is a princess to the core.  I was surprised when she picked the pink hair thing, but she ate the whole thing up!
> 
> My second one is definitely not as princess-y, but I didn't want her to be left out if she wanted to do it.  She definitely wanted to, looked so serious the whole time, and I wasn't sure if she was really liking it- but then we got outside, and she just looked up at me with this big smile, and I was so glad I have her the chance to decide.
> 
> They definitely don't pressure you, they were so sweet the whole time. I say go and see what your daughter thinks.have fun!



Thank you all for your great advice! I will keep the appointment and let her decide! She now says she wants to be mermaid Ariel for the Halloween party! 

I see a lot of sold out times for BBB, I might cancel our second appointment Wednesday Oct 9th at 11:55 at MK as we don't need two! I didn't know our plans at 180 days out so made possible reservations. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mrsparker13

We have an appt at BBB for Tuesday the 17th before the MNSSHP. My question is are the cinderella shoes comfortable enough to wear all night? My DD already has the cinderella costume so all we need is shoes. I am debating on whether I should buy her silver ballet flats before we leave Saturday to wear or to wait and buy the shoes at BBB. Any advice would be appreciated! 

Also: My other DD is only 2 and will be belle, we got her gold ballet flats from target to match her dress. But since she cannot do BBB can I buy a small crown like the one included in the Princess hairstyle for her to wear?


----------



## jimandami

mrsparker13 said:


> We have an appt at BBB for Tuesday the 17th before the MNSSHP. My question is are the cinderella shoes comfortable enough to wear all night? My DD already has the cinderella costume so all we need is shoes. I am debating on whether I should buy her silver ballet flats before we leave Saturday to wear or to wait and buy the shoes at BBB. Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> Also: My other DD is only 2 and will be belle, we got her gold ballet flats from target to match her dress. But since she cannot do BBB can I buy a small crown like the one included in the Princess hairstyle for her to wear?



I would do flats for your older DD as well.  And yes, you can buy a small crown for the 2 year-old.


----------



## Funfire240

mrsparker13 said:


> We have an appt at BBB for Tuesday the 17th before the MNSSHP. My question is are the cinderella shoes comfortable enough to wear all night? My DD already has the cinderella costume so all we need is shoes. I am debating on whether I should buy her silver ballet flats before we leave Saturday to wear or to wait and buy the shoes at BBB. Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> Also: My other DD is only 2 and will be belle, we got her gold ballet flats from target to match her dress. But since she cannot do BBB can I buy a small crown like the one included in the Princess hairstyle for her to wear?



I would suggest bringing your own shoes if you're unsure.  Last year my DD left her sparkle shoes in the resort room because she wanted to wear her sneakers, then decided a princess needed fancy shoes so we went to buy her the glass slippers.  One size was too small and the other was too big so needless to say, she wore her sneakers and I regretted not grabbing the other shoes as backup


----------



## luvmy2babies

WendyLovesPeter said:


> ...
> 2. Do all the girls wear princess gowns.....we have plenty of gowns but not sure I want to haul them in hot months. We have several cute princess character dresses....do any of the little girls do this?



We have done BBB twice.  My daughter was older so we did things a little different.  The first time we did a long gown because we had dinner reservations at Cinderellas Royal Table afterwards.  She was 9 though and while she still loves princesses, she didnt want to dress like any particular one, so I got her a long formal dress on ebay.  I got the accessories on ebay too.  The dress was $20.  The sandals were from Payless and just the sandals she wore to church at home.  Here she is.











Our 2nd time was in June of this year.  She had mentioned that she was okay with not eating at the castle again and, she wanted something more comfortable to run around the park in like a cute skirt and a tank top.  I think there are some post of children who had the courtyard package with the tutu and t-shirt on here.  My dd didn't want the hairstyle that comes with the t-shirt and tutu package though.  So I pieced an outfit together.  

She was heavily into pettiskirts, so I found a pink one on ebay.  The tank is from Wal-Mart.  The vest is from Tullys.com.  She was 10, so I did some more grown-up accessories I found at a store around here called Glitter that has everything for $1 or $2.  Again, sandals from Payless.  Here she is.


----------



## luvmy2babies

Found a good post with the courtyard package pictures.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45149767&postcount=61


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Is there a thread (I couldn't find one) where people post their BBB cancellations, similar to the dining one?

I am needing a reservation on the morning of Jan. 3 between 8-9 for one and have not been able to book it! I started calling at our 180 day mark 

Thanks!


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Can anyone tell me about how long BBB takes, includes taking the pictures after? And where do they take those pictures? We have an 8:15 in the castle and I'm just trying to figure out when to make our first FP+ selection for the day. Thanks!!


----------



## buzzmom12

Our appt was at 8 for our daughter and we were done before the park opened prob like 5-10 minutes before it opened. I came back to pick out the pictures later in the day.   We got the deluxe package. Enjoy. Loved it!!!


----------



## BeastsFlower

mrsparker13 said:


> We have an appt at BBB for Tuesday the 17th before the MNSSHP. My question is are the cinderella shoes comfortable enough to wear all night? My DD already has the cinderella costume so all we need is shoes. I am debating on whether I should buy her silver ballet flats before we leave Saturday to wear or to wait and buy the shoes at BBB. Any advice would be appreciated!  Also: My other DD is only 2 and will be belle, we got her gold ballet flats from target to match her dress. But since she cannot do BBB can I buy a small crown like the one included in the Princess hairstyle for her to wear?



My DD has issues with walking in dress shoes without socks for long distances.  Instead I blinged up her converse for each princess dress.  So easy to do and I know her feet will be comfortable


----------



## BeastsFlower

Fab5Mom said:


> I was thinking about doing the princess tea at the GF with my DD 4, I haven't heard much about it and I was just wondering what  you didn't like about it. Thanks



I watched the entire thing on YouTube and it looks boring and not worth the money at all!  We are skipping it and just doing regular tea.


----------



## jenseib

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> Can anyone tell me about how long BBB takes, includes taking the pictures after? And where do they take those pictures? We have an 8:15 in the castle and I'm just trying to figure out when to make our first FP+ selection for the day. Thanks!!



I would say 30-45 minutes for the appointment and then 10-20 for pictures, depending on if you have to wait in line for that.  That is right across the way at Castle Couture, which used to be tink treasures.


----------



## texnmickey

We have a reservation booked on Oct. 10th at 7:00 p.m. @ MK this is the only time that we could get and it's right during the MNSSHP.  I've called and called trying to get a better time during the week with nothing avail.  Is it best to walk up early and try to get a better time?


----------



## jimandami

texnmickey said:


> We have a reservation booked on Oct. 10th at 7:00 p.m. @ MK this is the only time that we could get and it's right during the MNSSHP.  I've called and called trying to get a better time during the week with nothing avail.  Is it best to walk up early and try to get a better time?



Do you have tickets to the party?  If not, it is likely they would not let you keep this reservation.  If so, it is a bit of a waste of party time, but not terribly long so I would keep trying and if not, try showing up a bit early.


----------



## Michelle1125

Do they still have Alice or Minnie?  We want to do the package with dress for my daughter, but she doesn't like most of the dresses because they are itchy.


----------



## candekisses

am i understanding correctly,ALL the photos are avail on the photopass cd? what about the ones they take afterwards? do they take them afterwards of all the girls or only the ones that order the photo pkg there?


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

We have an 8:15 appt. for my daughter. I booked a 9-10 FP+ to meet Rapunzel afterwards. Including the photoshoot afterwards, do you think we can make it to see Rapunzel by 10:00?


----------



## KWithers

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> We have an 8:15 appt. for my daughter. I booked a 9-10 FP+ to meet Rapunzel afterwards. Including the photoshoot afterwards, do you think we can make it to see Rapunzel by 10:00?


Definitely.  We had an 8am appt at BBB and were done in 45 minutes. We wound up being first in line for Merida, such a treat!


----------



## dixonsontour

For the previous poster wondering about the perfectly princess tea there is a link to my review with lots of photos in my signature. It was a magical experience.


----------



## tink too

candekisses said:


> am i understanding correctly,ALL the photos are avail on the photopass cd? what about the ones they take afterwards? do they take them afterwards of all the girls or only the ones that order the photo pkg there?



Yes, all the photos will be on your CD.  Unless things have changed recently, all the princesses who visit the Studio can have their photo taken, not just those that have purchased a print package. 



Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> We have an 8:15 appt. for my daughter. I booked a 9-10 FP+ to meet Rapunzel afterwards. Including the photoshoot afterwards, do you think we can make it to see Rapunzel by 10:00?



Just in case you're worried about missing your FP+ time slot after your BBB appointment, you can always go meet Rapunzel then go to the Studio for photos.  You don't have to go straight from BBB to the Studio area.


----------



## eeyore29

I remember seeing comments along the way that the Photopass photographers seem to go out of their way & take lots of pics when they know the guest has Photopass Plus.

My question is - for BBB, do they typically take pics of the entire transformation whether you have the Plus or not?

I'm still undecided on the Plus, and I want to be able to enjoy DD's makeover as much as possible. If they don't take as many pics without the Plus, then I'll know for sure that I'll have to either buy the Plus (and keep my camera in my bag) OR skip the Plus and use my own camera for the whole thing.

Her appointment is at 11 a.m. on a Sunday in early December, in case that makes any difference.


----------



## mom2rtk

eeyore29 said:


> I remember seeing comments along the way that the Photopass photographers seem to go out of their way & take lots of pics when they know the guest has Photopass Plus.
> 
> My question is - for BBB, do they typically take pics of the entire transformation whether you have the Plus or not?
> 
> I'm still undecided on the Plus, and I want to be able to enjoy DD's makeover as much as possible. If they don't take as many pics without the Plus, then I'll know for sure that I'll have to either buy the Plus (and keep my camera in my bag) OR skip the Plus and use my own camera for the whole thing.
> 
> Her appointment is at 11 a.m. on a Sunday in early December, in case that makes any difference.



I have always been happy with the number of photos the PP photogs took, plus or not.


----------



## jenseib

I've never had the plus, and we have always gotten a ton of pictures at BBB taken.  But they do seem to take more if you prebought a CD....plus or regular.


----------



## Mom22girls56

Our reservations are at 1:50 but we will be at MK for rope drop. Does anyone know if BBB would hold my girls 2 dresses until our appt so we don't have to keep them in the stroller?


----------



## jjl181

I have a res I need to cancel if anyone is interested. At the DTD location on 11/7 @10:10am. 
I will be canceling tonight, unless someone wants to coordinate for it


----------



## yourmouseness

How many people can go back with the princess? Is there only room for mom and dad? Can the grandmas come back too?

Thanks


----------



## no1steelerfn

Can we drop off the dress for a later appointment ?


----------



## Funfire240

yourmouseness said:


> How many people can go back with the princess? Is there only room for mom and dad? Can the grandmas come back too?
> 
> Thanks



Depends how busy it is - it can get quite crowded in the MK location (I have no experience with the DTD location so not sure there).  I've always stayed and then everyone else would come and go and then I would text them to be there for the reveal.


----------



## ktlm

Don't know if anyone is interested, but they are having an adorable Minnie Halloween dress package right now that runs until November 1.  It is an orange dress with green polka dots.  DD saw it  last week and wanted it instead of being a Princess this year. That made me happy, because it saved me a lot of money!  It includes the dress, tights, headband, hairstyle (can still pick any of the 4 you want), make-up and nails.   I didn't have to buy any extra accessories.  Usually, I don't get out of there under $200.   I think the Halloween Minnie package was $134.00.


----------



## BillyC123

Hi, We are bringing our own dresses. Do we have the girls wear them or bring them with them?

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

BillyC123 said:


> Hi, We are bringing our own dresses. Do we have the girls wear them or bring them with them?
> 
> Thanks!



We usually did the first appointment of the day before the park opened. So I had my daughter wear hers in for some photos in the empty park. If your appointment is later in the day, it's really just a matter of what your little princess prefers.


----------



## Maridw

I haven't read the entire thread, but I was wondering if anyone knows if they have Sofia the First outfits available for BBB?  

My GDD loves watching Sofia on Disney Jr, so if we decided to do this, we would probably go with that.  She does like Minnie Mouse too, but Sofia would be just perfect for her.


----------



## Maridw

Bumping up.  Can anyone answer my question?


----------



## fabulousfive

Maridw said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, but I was wondering if anyone knows if they have Sofia the First outfits available for BBB?
> 
> My GDD loves watching Sofia on Disney Jr, so if we decided to do this, we would probably go with that.  She does like Minnie Mouse too, but Sofia would be just perfect for her.



I'm pretty sure I heard the BBB in Downtown Disney has a Sofia package, but I'm thinking they don't have that at the MK one, however I may be wrong. If she loves Sofia so much I would bring a Sofia dress to Disney with me. In fact, that's what we're doing! We got ours at the Disney Store but I've also seen them at Target I believe.


----------



## Soccer and Swim Mom

Is there a place where people can post / look for BBB cancellations?


----------



## mom2rtk

Maridw said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, but I was wondering if anyone knows if they have Sofia the First outfits available for BBB?
> 
> My GDD loves watching Sofia on Disney Jr, so if we decided to do this, we would probably go with that.  She does like Minnie Mouse too, but Sofia would be just perfect for her.



If having Sofia is important to your daughter then I would suggest buying one before leaving home, or somewhere else in the parks, and bringing it with you to the BBB. Even if someone chimes in and says they saw it there, it's never a 100% guarantee they will have it in the right size when you are there.


----------



## Eoywin

I bought DD's Sofia dress for $15 at Walmart. It was much cheaper than buying a dress at BBB and it guaranteed that she had the dress she wanted.

Since we didn't buy a dress I didn't look at the dresses too closely but I didn't see Sofia dresses. We were at the MK BBB on the 13th.


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

DD has an 8:15 appt....how long does the entire process and photo shoot take?  I made a FP+ for meeting Rapunzel from 9-10. Do you think we will make it?


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

bump


----------



## jimandami

Blessed_wth_Triplets said:


> DD has an 8:15 appt....how long does the entire process and photo shoot take?  I made a FP+ for meeting Rapunzel from 9-10. Do you think we will make it?



You should be fine.  Even if it takes an hour, you will still be done in time.


----------



## smallblackstars

My parents have just returned and said they could not find Sofia dresses anywhere in the parks or DTD. They bought my DD one from the Disney Store instead. Saves us searching for one when we are there in 3 weeks time


----------



## kalliyan1

Does anyone know what Frozen costumes are currently available?

Thanks


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Soccer and Swim Mom said:


> Is there a place where people can post / look for BBB cancellations?



Maybe you should start one. I've been looking for a place, too! It's done for ADRs, so why not BBB and even TPL?


----------



## Tinker_Tam

Has anyone been to BBB recently and been able to purchase the T-shirt that comes with the Coach Package?  Also, can you buy the cinch sack?


----------



## eeyore29

Can any recent/current visitors share pics & prices of the dresses/costumes for Anna & Elsa from Frozen? THANKS!


----------



## bama belle

Does anyone know how many girls they can book at one time? I need to make an appointment for four girls so I'm hoping I can get them all at the same time. 

Also, if I can get them all an 8:00 appt at the castle and we're just doing the basic pkg, do you think I'd be safe to make our CRT ressie for 8:45? Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

bama belle said:


> Does anyone know how many girls they can book at one time? I need to make an appointment for four girls so I'm hoping I can get them all at the same time.
> 
> Also, if I can get them all an 8:00 appt at the castle and we're just doing the basic pkg, do you think I'd be safe to make our CRT ressie for 8:45? Thanks!



Here's a photo of one side of the room. There are chairs on the other side too. But I still think 8:45 at CRT is really pushing your luck. Some days it takes 15 or 20 minutes just to get checked, especially since all the first of the day appts are checking at once. I would sure hate to rush through the experience or spend a moment of that time fretting about the clock. Our favorite way to do this is to do the 8 AM BBB then do CRT at the latest possible breakfast seating, leaving time for a couple rides in Fantasyland in between, perhaps even for the photo shoot at Castle Couture.




Inside the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyMomChristine

I booked all of my reservations for our May trip, including BBB.  All of my reservations show up in MDE except for BBB.  Any idea why?


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMomChristine said:


> I booked all of my reservations for our May trip, including BBB.  All of my reservations show up in MDE except for BBB.  Any idea why?



BBB just doesn't. Don't let that worry you.


----------



## DisneyMomChristine

Thanks so much!  Feeling relieved now!


----------



## bama belle

mom2rtk said:


> Here's a photo of one side of the room. There are chairs on the other side too. But I still think 8:45 at CRT is really pushing your luck. Some days it takes 15 or 20 minutes just to get checked, especially since all the first of the day appts are checking at once. I would sure hate to rush through the experience or spend a moment of that time fretting about the clock. Our favorite way to do this is to do the 8 AM BBB then do CRT at the latest possible breakfast seating, leaving time for a couple rides in Fantasyland in between, perhaps even for the photo shoot at Castle Couture.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/28159731@N02/5523998495/ Inside the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique by mom2rtk, on Flickr


Thank you! After reading through some BBB threads, I am definitely planning on a later CRT breakfast so that we can do some of the princess meet and greets after BBB. Thanks for the picture, it looks like they should have plenty of room. I am planning on calling ASAP tomorrow ( our 180 day mark)!


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyMomChristine said:


> Thanks so much!  Feeling relieved now!





bama belle said:


> Thank you! After reading through some BBB threads, I am definitely planning on a later CRT breakfast so that we can do some of the princess meet and greets after BBB. Thanks for the picture, it looks like they should have plenty of room. I am planning on calling ASAP tomorrow ( our 180 day mark)!




Happy to help! I hope you both have great trips!


----------



## jenseib

Yes you can try to book them all at the same time, but there is a chance they will be a few minutes 15-30 minutes apart and chances are they may not sit next to each other as well.  
I agree, got for a later CRt ADR.


----------



## bama belle

jenseib said:


> Yes you can try to book them all at the same time, but there is a chance they will be a few minutes 15-30 minutes apart and chances are they may not sit next to each other as well. I agree, got for a later CRt ADR.


I booked for the four girls this morning and was told they can only book two at a time but they are only 5 minutes apart: 8:00 and 8:05. I booked our breakfast for 10:20. We're so excited!!


----------



## bbkdea

I need expert advice from you all. We are scheduled for CRT at 10:20 and the earliest BBB appointment I could get at MK was 12:40. Should I keep trying and hope someone cancels or should I try for an earlier appointment at DTD? What time does each location open in early May?  Please help!


----------



## bama belle

bbkdea said:


> I need expert advice from you all. We are scheduled for CRT at 10:20 and the earliest BBB appointment I could get at MK was 12:40. Should I keep trying and hope someone cancels or should I try for an earlier appointment at DTD? What time does each location open in early May?  Please help!


I think the one at DTD opens at 9?? That would be a stretch to get back to MK. Is there any way you could change your CRT ressie to a late lunch or early dinner?


----------



## wiigirl

Great pic!


----------



## JosieMouse

My oldest DD will be 9 during our trip and she is big (tall and wide) for her age. I know that Disney don't allow adults (10 and up) in costume. If she did BBB and wore a regular dress, like an Easter of Flowergirl, would she be allowed to keed it on it the park? I know the dress isn't be a costume, but I'm worried a CM might say that little kids may think she's a "real" princess and she has to take off her dress. What have you all done or plan on doing with 10 -12 girls who want to do BBB and dress like a princess.


----------



## delmar411

JosieMouse said:


> My oldest DD will be 9 during our trip and she is big (tall and wide) for her age. I know that Disney don't allow adults (10 and up) in costume. If she did BBB and wore a regular dress, like an Easter of Flowergirl, would she be allowed to keed it on it the park? I know the dress isn't be a costume, but I'm worried a CM might say that little kids may think she's a "real" princess and she has to take off her dress. What have you all done or plan on doing with 10 -12 girls who want to do BBB and dress like a princess.



She will be fine to wear whatever dress she wants.


----------



## mom2rtk

delmar411 said:


> She will be fine to wear whatever dress she wants.




Absolutely. Encourage her to go for it and enjoy herself. Nobody will say a word.


----------



## kasedroz

Is there any Frozen dresses available yet? Any complaints of them being itchy? We are planning another Christmas trip next year and we do BBB every trip and since it'll be winter I thought our girls could be Anna and Elsa. Or more likely both Elsa since she was all of ours favorite. I usually buy them dresses before going down there, but if they have a different version of the Frozen dresses I may wait this year. My oldest will be almost 10 by this trip and she doesn't like most of Disney's dresses because she thinks they're itchy. This summer she just wore her favorite summer dress while my youngest wore her Sofia. We also have reservations for our April trip but they've pretty much have their dresses picked out for that.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bama belle

kasedroz said:


> Is there any Frozen dresses available yet? Any complaints of them being itchy? We are planning another Christmas trip next year and we do BBB every trip and since it'll be winter I thought our girls could be Anna and Elsa. Or more likely both Elsa since she was all of ours favorite. I usually buy them dresses before going down there, but if they have a different version of the Frozen dresses I may wait this year. My oldest will be almost 10 by this trip and she doesn't like most of Disney's dresses because she thinks they're itchy. This summer she just wore her favorite summer dress while my youngest wore her Sofia. We also have reservations for our April trip but they've pretty much have their dresses picked out for that.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


I saw some Frozen dresses on the Disney store website the other day.


----------



## kasedroz

bama belle said:
			
		

> I saw some Frozen dresses on the Disney store website the other day.



Yes. I have seen those. I was just curious if BBB had different version. The ones in the store my oldest DD doesn't like because they're itchy.  But if BBB had a different version it might not be as itchy.  I'm just trying to figure out if I'm better off having one made that she'll actually wear for more than an hour ir two.


----------



## jimandami

My DD4 bought the Elsa dress this week and although I thought the sleeves felt itchy, she said it wasn't bad.  And she is pretty sensitive to itchy dresses.


----------



## Bonacker

They don't by any chance have a Lilo (of Lilo and Stitch) outfit at BBB, do they? I seriously doubt it, but that's what my daughter is asking for. Sigh. ;-)


----------



## jenseib

Bonacker said:


> They don't by any chance have a Lilo (of Lilo and Stitch) outfit at BBB, do they? I seriously doubt it, but that's what my daughter is asking for. Sigh. ;-)



No, I don't think they do anywhere in the parks. but you could google it and maybe find one before you go.  Then you could just surprise her with it on that day.


----------



## sigmasal

delmar411 said:


> She will be fine to wear whatever dress she wants.


She may have her own magical moment if a little girl thinks she IS a princess! Cute!


----------



## cgattis

jenseib said:


> No, I don't think they do anywhere in the parks. but you could google it and maybe find one before you go.  Then you could just surprise her with it on that day.


Try etsy.  There are tons of talented seamstresses out there who could whip up a Lilo dress!  I, unfortunately, am not one of them . Good luck!  I'm sure Stitch would really ham it up; I'm sure he doesn't see many guest Lilos!


----------



## sayla27

I apologize if this has already been discussed. Are you able to book BBB online or on the phone only?


----------



## mom2rtk

sayla27 said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed. Are you able to book BBB online or on the phone only?



Phone only.


----------



## sayla27

Another quick question - tomorrow is my 180 days to book ADRs (staying on site). Can I call tomorrow to book a reservation for later in my week or do I need to call 180 days from the day I want the reservation?  TIA.


----------



## ferd

Bonacker said:


> They don't by any chance have a Lilo (of Lilo and Stitch) outfit at BBB, do they? I seriously doubt it, but that's what my daughter is asking for. Sigh. ;-)



I know the Disney Store made a couple Lilo costumes when the movie was popular. I have seen them pretty recently on ebay.  

And I agree, with checking Etsy or a local seamstess. A Lilo dress would be pretty easy to make.


----------



## jimandami

sayla27 said:


> Another quick question - tomorrow is my 180 days to book ADRs (staying on site). Can I call tomorrow to book a reservation for later in my week or do I need to call 180 days from the day I want the reservation?  TIA.



If staying on site, you should be able to do 180 + 10 but if not, you will need to do each day separately.


----------



## kasedroz

sayla27 said:


> Another quick question - tomorrow is my 180 days to book ADRs (staying on site). Can I call tomorrow to book a reservation for later in my week or do I need to call 180 days from the day I want the reservation?  TIA.



Last year when we booked our BBBs it was 180 days from the date I wanted. I don't think it was the case for our Spring trip, however our appointment this year was made by a TA and it's for the day after we check in instead of the last day of our trip. So it could be either 180 from appt. date or 180 +10 from check in, since I didn't do the booking this year I didn't ask.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayla27

Thanks for everyone's help. My sister called for me at 7am this morning and we were able to snag an 8 am reservation at the Magic Kingdom location on the last day of our vacation. Now the big question is whether or not we can make a breakfast reservation that day at 9:35 am. Any thoughts?


----------



## jimandami

sayla27 said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. My sister called for me at 7am this morning and we were able to snag an 8 am reservation at the Magic Kingdom location on the last day of our vacation. Now the big question is whether or not we can make a breakfast reservation that day at 9:35 am. Any thoughts?



At CRT?  You will be fine.  We had an 0800 BBB, did the photoshops, and had ridden two rides by 9:30.


----------



## sayla27

The breakfast is actually at The Crystal Palace. I have CRT booked for dinner that night. Actually went back online and changed the reservation to 10:20 just to be on the safe side. We could always do some early morning rides if there is time to spare.


----------



## jennib

Does anyone know what the current Ariel dress looks like? We are visiting in March and my dd would like an Ariel dress, not one that looks like a mermaid. Thank you


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Does anyone know if there are costumes for the Frozen characters at BBB?  I have seen them on the Disney Store.  My search on this thread isn't showing anything.  Thanks for any information you may have!


----------



## princessekrus

DisneyDoc5 said:


> Does anyone know if there are costumes for the Frozen characters at BBB?  I have seen them on the Disney Store.  My search on this thread isn't showing anything.  Thanks for any information you may have!



On another thread earlier today, someone reported calling the BBB and them saying they currently didn't have any frozen dresses and weren't expecting any until April or May, or even later...

Now, take that last bit with a grain of salt, I'm not sure that the CM's working there always know what the supply chain looks like, so it's possible more could come in at anytime.

However - if you are looking for a frozen dress, I would suggest getting one ahead of time at disneystore.com. They currently have Anna's blue dress, and there are reports that they are getting in a version of the green coronation dress (someone nabbed one at an actual disney store in NYC).  The Elsa dress is the holy grail right now, but I would keep checking the disneystore.com website daily - a few weeks ago they had some in for about 48 hours, and then they were sold out again.

JC Penny also has sort of a "mini" disney store inside it. I was at one today.  They had Anna's blue dress, but not any Elsa merchandise.  Some people have had good luck with Penny's, since not everyone thinks to look there, and the Elsa dresses were supposed to be nice.  The Anna one I saw today was a pretty nice one.  I like the disneystore one better, but that's just IMO.  The Penny's one was also only $36, compared to $50 for the disneystore one.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

princessekrus said:


> On another thread earlier today, someone reported calling the BBB and them saying they currently didn't have any frozen dresses and weren't expecting any until April or May, or even later...
> 
> Now, take that last bit with a grain of salt, I'm not sure that the CM's working there always know what the supply chain looks like, so it's possible more could come in at anytime.
> 
> However - if you are looking for a frozen dress, I would suggest getting one ahead of time at disneystore.com. They currently have Anna's blue dress, and there are reports that they are getting in a version of the green coronation dress (someone nabbed one at an actual disney store in NYC).  The Elsa dress is the holy grail right now, but I would keep checking the disneystore.com website daily - a few weeks ago they had some in for about 48 hours, and then they were sold out again.
> 
> JC Penny also has sort of a "mini" disney store inside it. I was at one today.  They had Anna's blue dress, but not any Elsa merchandise.  Some people have had good luck with Penny's, since not everyone thinks to look there, and the Elsa dresses were supposed to be nice.  The Anna one I saw today was a pretty nice one.  I like the disneystore one better, but that's just IMO.  The Penny's one was also only $36, compared to $50 for the disneystore one.



Thank you so much for your awesome response and information!!!!


----------



## mom2pixies

jennib said:


> Does anyone know what the current Ariel dress looks like? We are visiting in March and my dd would like an Ariel dress, not one that looks like a mermaid. Thank you



Isn't is still the shimmery mint green dress? My daughter got it a few years ago--beautiful quality and super comfortable she says. Tulle underskirt with a brocade-like overlay. The bodice part was made partially from the brocade (for the puffed-up short sleeves) and partially from a stretchy jersey type of material, so not scratchy on the chest or back. It was worth the price.  

I don't think they carry Ariel's pink ballgown, however.


----------



## jennib

Thanks. I hope it is that dress. We really like the photos we have seen.


----------



## mom2rtk

mom2pixies said:


> Isn't is still the shimmery mint green dress? My daughter got it a few years ago--beautiful quality and super comfortable she says. Tulle underskirt with a brocade-like overlay. The bodice part was made partially from the brocade (for the puffed-up short sleeves) and partially from a stretchy jersey type of material, so not scratchy on the chest or back. It was worth the price.
> 
> I don't think they carry Ariel's pink ballgown, however.



It is very likely a new version of that green dress. They had the same version for years, but it changed when they changed over Ariel's new park gown to this one.


----------



## mom2pixies

mom2rtk said:


> It is very likely a new version of that green dress. They had the same version for years, but it changed when they changed over Ariel's new park gown to this one.



Yes--we have the older style. I just looked at Ariel's new dress design and I have to say I liked the old one better. I think the thicker brocade-like material looked more regal--and as a mom, the mini-version more stability. The new one looks more flimsy with so much tulle and mesh overlays and gossamer-like sleeves. I guess the new sleeve design and skirt is supposed to replicate the style of her pink ballgown, but the seafoam colour is the Parks signature colour for Ariel. I'm sure my Ariel-obsessed daughter will want the new dress when we go in September anyways--especially since it is different than the one she has now--but it doesn't look like it will be as sturdy as the older style!


----------



## BrittyRo

I am 23 and my mom is 56 could we go get a BBB appointment? I know sounds ridiculous but it seems like something fun for us to do together. Also do they have adult costumes??


----------



## eeyore29

BrittyRo said:


> I am 23 and my mom is 56 could we go get a BBB appointment? I know sounds ridiculous but it seems like something fun for us to do together. Also do they have adult costumes??



Nope, BBB is just for kids. There are a few spa's/salons onsite that the two of you could enjoy. And as far as adult costumes, I don't think so - because I think they sort of frown on adults in realistic-looking costumes (my guess is they're afraid other guests will think you're an employee, or not properly portraying the character).


----------



## jimandami

eeyore29 said:


> Nope, BBB is just for kids. There are a few spa's/salons onsite that the two of you could enjoy. And as far as adult costumes, I don't think so - because I think they sort of frown on adults in realistic-looking costumes (my guess is they're afraid other guests will think you're an employee, or not properly portraying the character).



Not only do they frown on it, if it isn't during MMSSHP, they will ask an adult to leave the park if he/she is in a costume like that.


----------



## JosieMouse

My youngest daughter will be dressing as Ariel and wants the Disney Diva hairstyle. I know that Disney says it will match your hair color with this, but can she get red if we ask? She wants red hair. I thought the Pop Diva would be okay, but it doesn't come in red. She won't care about the shade of red.


----------



## eeyore29

JosieMouse said:


> My youngest daughter will be dressing as Ariel and wants the Disney Diva hairstyle. I know that Disney says it will match your hair color with this, but can she get red if we ask? She wants red hair. I thought the Pop Diva would be okay, but it doesn't come in red. She won't care about the shade of red.



Our FGMIT let DD4 pick her own hairpiece and it was nowhere near her actual hair color...so if they happen to pick for you, just ask to see the other colors.


----------



## jenseib

JosieMouse said:


> My youngest daughter will be dressing as Ariel and wants the Disney Diva hairstyle. I know that Disney says it will match your hair color with this, but can she get red if we ask? She wants red hair. I thought the Pop Diva would be okay, but it doesn't come in red. She won't care about the shade of red.



The child can pick any hair color. My child is blonde and she has done it 3 times.  She has picked pink, blonde and red.


----------



## JosieMouse

Thanks ladies!


----------



## carolann210

How long is the average time spent at BBB? Meaning wait time and service? My dd has a 2pm appt at DTD and I've been desperately searching for a princess dinner afterwards. (Long story short, we had Akershus ADRs and cancelled but turned out we could have used them after a miscommunication while planing for family of 10  )

I've finally snagged a 4:30 ADR at 1900 Park and Fare...is that feasible or am I kidding myself? If I arrive at BBB for 1:30pm, how long would you expect I would wait for her to start the service? And how long does the service last? I think I read about 30 minutes, I'm more worried about he wait. 

TIA


----------



## kasedroz

carolann210 said:
			
		

> How long is the average time spent at BBB? Meaning wait time and service? My dd has a 2pm appt at DTD and I've been desperately searching for a princess dinner afterwards. (Long story short, we had Akershus ADRs and cancelled but turned out we could have used them after a miscommunication while planing for family of 10  )
> 
> I've finally snagged a 4:30 ADR at 1900 Park and Fare...is that feasible or am I kidding myself? If I arrive at BBB for 1:30pm, how long would you expect I would wait for her to start the service? And how long does the service last? I think I read about 30 minutes, I'm more worried about he wait.
> 
> TIA



I think on average it's about 30 minutes. With my two girls we are generally in there about 45 minutes. If I remember correctly they won't let you check in until 15 minutes before your appointment. Or that's what I've been told all 5 times we've done it. You may get a CM that'll let you check in earlier. But I think you'll have time to make it over to GF for your ressie


----------



## carolann210

What's the wait usually like at DTD? What time should our 2pm appt start?


----------



## mom2rtk

carolann210 said:


> How long is the average time spent at BBB? Meaning wait time and service? My dd has a 2pm appt at DTD and I've been desperately searching for a princess dinner afterwards. (Long story short, we had Akershus ADRs and cancelled but turned out we could have used them after a miscommunication while planing for family of 10  )
> 
> I've finally snagged a 4:30 ADR at 1900 Park and Fare...is that feasible or am I kidding myself? If I arrive at BBB for 1:30pm, how long would you expect I would wait for her to start the service? And how long does the service last? I think I read about 30 minutes, I'm more worried about he wait.
> 
> TIA



I think a lot of depends on whether they are running on time that day. I would definitely let them know your time constraints when you arrive. I would also not rely on Disney transportation. If you won't have a car, be prepared to spring for a taxi.


----------



## kasedroz

carolann210 said:
			
		

> What's the wait usually like at DTD? What time should our 2pm appt start?



We've only done it once at DTD and that was last June. They were incredibly busy that day and were behind.  We didn't get back until 30 minutes after our appointment. But I agree don't rely on Disney transport to get you back in time you are on a time crunch.


----------



## carolann210

Thanks y'all! I will let them know at check in about time constraints and if we aren't out by 4pm, I'll call for a cab. Is that enough time for 4:30 ADR at 1900PF?


----------



## Beckalecka

Does anyone know if they currently have Elsa dresses at BBB in MK? I know they had it for the holidays and I am hoping they kept it since she is soooo popular.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

JosieMouse said:


> My youngest daughter will be dressing as Ariel and wants the Disney Diva hairstyle. I know that Disney says it will match your hair color with this, but can she get red if we ask? She wants red hair. I thought the Pop Diva would be okay, but it doesn't come in red. She won't care about the shade of red.



They have red diva! Just ask for red hair like Ariel!


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

carolann210 said:


> How long is the average time spent at BBB? Meaning wait time and service? My dd has a 2pm appt at DTD and I've been desperately searching for a princess dinner afterwards. (Long story short, we had Akershus ADRs and cancelled but turned out we could have used them after a miscommunication while planing for family of 10  )
> 
> I've finally snagged a 4:30 ADR at 1900 Park and Fare...is that feasible or am I kidding myself? If I arrive at BBB for 1:30pm, how long would you expect I would wait for her to start the service? And how long does the service last? I think I read about 30 minutes, I'm more worried about he wait.
> 
> TIA



As a former BBB CM please let them know about your reservation when you check in! The other commenters are correct that sometimes the boutique runs behind during the middle of the day. 

The transformation should take at least 30 minutes but if you are doing costumes and pictures plan for up to an hour.


----------



## Fsudisney

I noticed the first page of this post has tons of info, but it's from 2008. Is 180 days out still the time you can make a reservation? 

I thought I read on allears.net it is 60 days out. 
I just don't want to miss my window, you know?

Also if it is 180 days how do you manage to get BBB and CRT the same day? Just call first thing and try to get the time you want for CRT and then hope to get BBB beforehand? It seems so stressful!


----------



## jimandami

Fsudisney said:


> I noticed the first page of this post has tons of info, but it's from 2008. Is 180 days out still the time you can make a reservation?
> 
> I thought I read on allears.net it is 60 days out.
> I just don't want to miss my window, you know?
> 
> Also if it is 180 days how do you manage to get BBB and CRT the same day? Just call first thing and try to get the time you want for CRT and then hope to get BBB beforehand? It seems so stressful!



Yes it is 180 days out, and you can do 180 + 10 if staying onsite.  We did our CRT online at 6 AM and then called when the phones opened at 7 AM for BBB.


----------



## Redislandgal

Can we change the costume we choose when making the reservation. My DD is very sensitive to fabics and I worry she will freak if the costume is itchy. I am taking a t-shirt and capri pants for her to wear underneath to minimize the possibility...just don't want to be stuck with a costume she doesn't want.


----------



## mom2cinderella

Redislandgal said:


> Can we change the costume we choose when making the reservation. My DD is very sensitive to fabics and I worry she will freak if the costume is itchy. I am taking a t-shirt and capri pants for her to wear underneath to minimize the possibility...just don't want to be stuck with a costume she doesn't want.



In 2010 when making a reservation, you just had to specifiy what package you wanted i.e. Crown or Castle.  DD didn't have to pick a costume or hairstyle until the actual appt.   Has that changed?


----------



## Fsudisney

I made my appointment this morning and they only asked which package I was getting , not the hairstyle.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

Redislandgal said:


> Can we change the costume we choose when making the reservation. My DD is very sensitive to fabics and I worry she will freak if the costume is itchy. I am taking a t-shirt and capri pants for her to wear underneath to minimize the possibility...just don't want to be stuck with a costume she doesn't want.



They will simply ask you for which package you would like.  The godmothers are also used to a princess trying on many costumes to see which is the least itchy, so try on as many as you need! In my experience Tiana and Belle are on the least itchy side.

Also, you can change your package when you arrive if you need to as well. If all of the princess dresses are too itchy I recommend the courtyard package which has a soft tutu and a soft t-shirt that says "Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique"


----------



## eeyore29

Does anyone have any recent pics of their little princess in the current Belle dress from the Parks?


----------



## Avonlady1001

I'm sure this has already been asked, but I went back a few months worth of posts & didn't find it. 

Does the BBB location in DTD have a photoshoot type studio like in MK? 
Does the MK location still have this?
If so, are the pics taken in the "photoshoot" able to be added to the Memory Maker/Photopass like they used to be? Last time we did BBB was 2011.

Thanks!


----------



## disneyshea

Does anyone know if you can just purchase the T-shirt seperate from the package. My daughter has a ton of tutus so I really just want to do the crown package and purchase the shirt as a keepsake. TIA


----------



## jimandami

Avonlady1001 said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but I went back a few months worth of posts & didn't find it.
> 
> Does the BBB location in DTD have a photoshoot type studio like in MK?
> Does the MK location still have this?
> If so, are the pics taken in the "photoshoot" able to be added to the Memory Maker/Photopass like they used to be? Last time we did BBB was 2011.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you can still do the photo shoot at Castle Couture in MK or in the Photopass "booth" at DTD.  They can me added to MM.


----------



## Princess Merida

Fsudisney said:


> I noticed the first page of this post has tons of info, but it's from 2008. Is 180 days out still the time you can make a reservation?  I thought I read on allears.net it is 60 days out. I just don't want to miss my window, you know?  Also if it is 180 days how do you manage to get BBB and CRT the same day? Just call first thing and try to get the time you want for CRT and then hope to get BBB beforehand? It seems so stressful!



Been a bit since you posted but figured I'd let everyone know how we schedule this.  We get BBB at 8 am and then CRT between 10 and 1030.  We are done at BBB by 830, head over to Castle Couture(sp?) for photo shoot pics on photo pass and we are done with that before rope drop.  Since you're already at the castle you're ahead of all the other rope droppers.  Last time we did Enchanted Tales with Belle, Ariel ride and meet and greet and walked new fantasyland before our breakfast.  It's an amazing plan that we did on accident the first time haha.  Now we plan it like that every trip!!!


----------



## lillykat

If we have a 325 and 330 appt at BBB in MK what time should we expect to be finished?


----------



## fabulousfive

lillykat said:


> If we have a 325 and 330 appt at BBB in MK what time should we expect to be finished?



We always like to leave an hour and a half, especially when you have a few girls getting it done. That gives enough time to get assigned to your fairy godmother in training, have your full appointment, and get photos taken at the studio. We always do the crown package. Have fun!!!


----------



## disneyshea

Can someone share pricing info on the items that are not included in the packages. I think that I read somewhere that the tiara and other accessories have to be purchased seperately. Price ranges?


----------



## jimandami

disneyshea said:


> Can someone share pricing info on the items that are not included in the packages. I think that I read somewhere that the tiara and other accessories have to be purchased seperately. Price ranges?



We have never paid extra for anything.  They give a small tiara and a Mickey barrette to each child.


----------



## 1princess2pirates

We got the tiara and Mickey barrette as part of the Crown package.  We also got a cinch backpack and her make-up, nail polish, and extra face gems.  The receipt listed the separate but then took off a discount for the package, so I guess with a lesser package you could add them on and pay the extra but would probably just be worth upgrading to the crown package. We were just there last week.


----------



## disneyshea

jimandami said:


> We have never paid extra for anything.  They give a small tiara and a Mickey barrette to each child.



Thanks! I'm glad to hear that. That makes my decision on which package to choose a lot easier.


----------



## disneyshea

1princess2pirates said:


> We got the tiara and Mickey barrette as part of the Crown package.  We also got a cinch backpack and her make-up, nail polish, and extra face gems.  The receipt listed the separate but then took off a discount for the package, so I guess with a lesser package you could add them on and pay the extra but would probably just be worth upgrading to the crown package. We were just there last week.



Thanks! I think that we are going with the crown package (if that's the one without the full costume). I just remember reading on another thread that there was a cost for accessories. I'm glad to hear that it's not the case.


----------



## lillykat

disneyshea said:


> Thanks! I think that we are going with the crown package (if that's the one without the full costume). I just remember reading on another thread that there was a cost for accessories. I'm glad to hear that it's not the case.



What kind of accessories are you talking about.  We are doing the crown package.  If you pick the bun one it comes with a small tiara and a Mickey barrette.  But other hairstyles do not (see pictures in brochure) so it will depend on which one your child picks.  You get the makeup and the sash and little carrying tote.  If you want something different you pay for it.  I am sure if you said I want Cinderella's crown they charge for that.  It isn't included.


----------



## MamaCrystal

I was so excited that the first post mentions 2 locations!!  Since it was posted in 2008... I'm wondering if the MK location is still open?

We'll be there on Halloween so my original plan was to have our girls go to BBB and the boys to Pirate League that day, but when I looked a the info page it only mentioned a location in Downtown Disney and I wasn't willing to trek over there that day.

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

MamaCrystal said:


> I was so excited that the first post mentions 2 locations!!  Since it was posted in 2008... I'm wondering if the MK location is still open?
> 
> We'll be there on Halloween so my original plan was to have our girls go to BBB and the boys to Pirate League that day, but when I looked a the info page it only mentioned a location in Downtown Disney and I wasn't willing to trek over there that day.
> 
> Thanks!



it sure is


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

disneyshea said:


> Thanks! I think that we are going with the crown package (if that's the one without the full costume). I just remember reading on another thread that there was a cost for accessories. I'm glad to hear that it's not the case.



If you want to add accessories to a hairstyle, for instance your child picks the Diva and you get the long hair with rhinestone pins, but she really wants the tiny tiara too, you can pay to add that on. 

Or if she picks the color star and just wants a mickey barrette to take home to wear you can buy it.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

disneyshea said:


> Does anyone know if you can just purchase the T-shirt seperate from the package. My daughter has a ton of tutus so I really just want to do the crown package and purchase the shirt as a keepsake. TIA



Yes, you can buy the pink BBB tee for $16.95 (as of January unless the price increased)


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

disneyshea said:


> Can someone share pricing info on the items that are not included in the packages. I think that I read somewhere that the tiara and other accessories have to be purchased seperately. Price ranges?



If you want a large plastic tiara with a specific princess on it, a wand, purse and gloves, or shoes those accessories can be purchased separately and added to any package.


----------



## jennthompson111

I have a 9 year old that is so excited about doing this. The problem we are facing is that she loves the look of the princess dresses but is so uncomfortable in them. I haven't been able to purchase one before our trip because she needs a 12 and they don't carry that size in stores. She really needs to try one on before we buy. 

I did find some tie on aprons that look like princess dresses but aren't made of itchy material and was thinking of doing that.

 My question for the ones who have already done BBB is if you think not having an actual princess dress will lessen the experience for her? She is getting to the age where I think this will be her last time to be able to do this and I really want her to feel special.


----------



## anna's mama

jennthompson111 said:
			
		

> I have a 9 year old that is so excited about doing this. The problem we are facing is that she loves the look of the princess dresses but is so uncomfortable in them. I haven't been able to purchase one before our trip because she needs a 12 and they don't carry that size in stores. She really needs to try one on before we buy.
> 
> I did find some tie on aprons that look like princess dresses but aren't made of itchy material and was thinking of doing that.
> 
> My question for the ones who have already done BBB is if you think not having an actual princess dress will lessen the experience for her? She is getting to the age where I think this will be her last time to be able to do this and I really want her to feel special.



Hi! I have not done bbb yet but I am wondering if you could find a fancy Easter dress that she could wear? Or maybe a princess tshirt and a tutu skirt?


----------



## T4K

jennthompson111 said:


> I have a 9 year old that is so excited about doing this. The problem we are facing is that she loves the look of the princess dresses but is so uncomfortable in them. I haven't been able to purchase one before our trip because she needs a 12 and they don't carry that size in stores. She really needs to try one on before we buy.  I did find some tie on aprons that look like princess dresses but aren't made of itchy material and was thinking of doing that.  My question for the ones who have already done BBB is if you think not having an actual princess dress will lessen the experience for her? She is getting to the age where I think this will be her last time to be able to do this and I really want her to feel special.



Have you looked into the Little Adventures dresses? They are supposed to be outstanding.


----------



## yce22princess

jennthompson111 said:


> I have a 9 year old that is so excited about doing this. The problem we are facing is that she loves the look of the princess dresses but is so uncomfortable in them. I haven't been able to purchase one before our trip because she needs a 12 and they don't carry that size in stores. She really needs to try one on before we buy.  I did find some tie on aprons that look like princess dresses but aren't made of itchy material and was thinking of doing that.  My question for the ones who have already done BBB is if you think not having an actual princess dress will lessen the experience for her? She is getting to the age where I think this will be her last time to be able to do this and I really want her to feel special.



We've done BBB.....the first time my daughter just wore a  summery dress and didn't feel out of place at all.  There were several girls not wearing actual princess dresses....and a couple of boys!  She had fun all the same!  My daughter LOVES the princess dresses and she chose not to wear one....too uncomfortable in the July heat!


----------



## MamaCrystal

Has there been any talk of them adding an Anna and Elsa option in the future?


----------



## jennthompson111

anna's mama said:


> Hi! I have not done bbb yet but I am wondering if you could find a fancy Easter dress that she could wear? Or maybe a princess tshirt and a tutu skirt?



That's a great idea! I don't know if she would agree to any of her typical fancy dresses. Her sister does pageants and she wanted to wear one of those...I had to tell her there is no way we are lugging around a floor length bejeweled dress at Disney 


T4K said:


> Have you looked into the Little Adventures dresses? They are supposed to be outstanding.



I've never heard of these but will def google it!


yce22princess said:


> We've done BBB.....the first time my daughter just wore a  summery dress and didn't feel out of place at all.  There were several girls not wearing actual princess dresses....and a couple of boys!  She had fun all the same!  My daughter LOVES the princess dresses and she chose not to wear one....too uncomfortable in the July heat!



We are going in December so I don't know if heat will be as much of an issue as the fact that anything "itchy" annoys the heck out of her. I don't want to spend so much on a dress for her to only wear it a few minutes! It's good to know that she won't be out of place though if we do decide to go a simpler route. 

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

jennthompson111 said:


> I have a 9 year old that is so excited about doing this. The problem we are facing is that she loves the look of the princess dresses but is so uncomfortable in them. I haven't been able to purchase one before our trip because she needs a 12 and they don't carry that size in stores. She really needs to try one on before we buy.
> 
> I did find some tie on aprons that look like princess dresses but aren't made of itchy material and was thinking of doing that.
> 
> My question for the ones who have already done BBB is if you think not having an actual princess dress will lessen the experience for her? She is getting to the age where I think this will be her last time to be able to do this and I really want her to feel special.



My daughter has always been very fussy about anything remotely itchy. We always had her wear a camisole and shorts under her costumes and it seemed to help.


----------



## scrappinam

jennthompson111 said:


> I have a 9 year old that is so excited about doing this. The problem we are facing is that she loves the look of the princess dresses but is so uncomfortable in them. I haven't been able to purchase one before our trip because she needs a 12 and they don't carry that size in stores. She really needs to try one on before we buy.  I did find some tie on aprons that look like princess dresses but aren't made of itchy material and was thinking of doing that.  My question for the ones who have already done BBB is if you think not having an actual princess dress will lessen the experience for her? She is getting to the age where I think this will be her last time to be able to do this and I really want her to feel special.



My daughter hates the itchy dresses too. I ordered her a dress from a lady on etsy. She makes them based on measurements. She has many different characters.  They are all soft and cool. My daughter loves them. Don't know if I am allowed to give the store name on the forum. You can pm if you want it.

FYI I have no connection to the store owner just a happy repeat customer.


----------



## luvmy2babies

jennthompson111 said:


> I have a 9 year old that is so excited about doing this. The problem we are facing is that she loves the look of the princess dresses but is so uncomfortable in them. I haven't been able to purchase one before our trip because she needs a 12 and they don't carry that size in stores. She really needs to try one on before we buy.
> 
> I did find some tie on aprons that look like princess dresses but aren't made of itchy material and was thinking of doing that.
> 
> My question for the ones who have already done BBB is if you think not having an actual princess dress will lessen the experience for her? She is getting to the age where I think this will be her last time to be able to do this and I really want her to feel special.



My daughter was 9 when she did it the first time and did it again at 10.  We didn't do the princess dress.  When she was 9, we also had a reservation at the Castle for dinner so I got her a pink ankle length gown.  I got it on ebay.  I did a search for "flower girl dresses" and "junior bridesmaid dresses" to find it.  It was around $22.  Added some Disney Princess accessories and white sandals.

At 10 we didn't have the dinner reservation so I went with something a little more playful.  I got her a sparkly tank top, a pink pettiskirt and a denim vest with some inexpensive accessories.  And again we had white sandals.

She asked if she could do it until she aged out.  Probably going for our last one this summer.  She'll be 11.  We have a lunch reservation at the castle so I went back to eBay and got her another ankle length gown.  It's lavendar.  Still looking for the sandals.  She wears a camisol and shorts under the gown, but they are soft underneath.  Just makes it easier to change to have that on.


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

MamaCrystal said:


> Has there been any talk of them adding an Anna and Elsa option in the future?



In December and January at least I know they had Anna and Elsa wigs that could be put on by the fairy godmother as part of the transformation. They also had/have Anna and Elsa costumes but I know they had problems keeping stock up because of the popularity.


----------



## squirrel4569

Have the wands for the princesses changed at all?  My daughter had one from her Cinderella makeover a few years ago that broke and I'd like to get a replacement but the one they sell in the local store is different than what they had at the parks.  Curious if they still have the same version at the park as they do in the store.


----------



## disneyshea

PixieDustPrincessXO said:


> If you want to add accessories to a hairstyle, for instance your child picks the Diva and you get the long hair with rhinestone pins, but she really wants the tiny tiara too, you can pay to add that on.
> 
> Or if she picks the color star and just wants a mickey barrette to take home to wear you can buy it.



Okay, that's what I read on another post somewhere. I guess we will see what add-ons she comes up with. I'm sure that it will be quite a few.


----------



## lillykat

Have the costumes changed since last May? Anyone have photos of the current dresses?


----------



## shellypaige

Does anyone know if you can still get a discount at BBB with a Disney Visa card? Last year when we were there you could


----------



## jenseib

shellypaige said:


> Does anyone know if you can still get a discount at BBB with a Disney Visa card? Last year when we were there you could



As far as I know, you never could. I have gone several times and never was given one.


----------



## shellypaige

jenseib said:


> As far as I know, you never could. I have gone several times and never was given one.



Sad! Thanks for replying  when we were there last year it was 20% off the big package (the one with the costume and everything) with your Disney visa. I wasn't sure if it was always the case or if it was just a special promotion


----------



## jenseib

shellypaige said:


> Sad! Thanks for replying  when we were there last year it was 20% off the big package (the one with the costume and everything) with your Disney visa. I wasn't sure if it was always the case or if it was just a special promotion



My guess is it was a special promotion.  Most visa discounts are only 10%.


----------



## mommy2paisley

I noticed the pictures in the post are dated from several years ago. Anyone have updated pics of the dresses they have now? This will be our 4th trip with DD and she has been wanting to be able to do the big package each time......and I always said no. This year, we'd like to let her do that but I' also like to see the selection of dresses ahead of time


----------



## ecf

I would also love to see pictures of current dresses, especially Belle and Cinderella.  Are they the same glittery mess that Disney Store dresses are?  Thanks!


----------



## Funfire240

ecf said:
			
		

> I would also love to see pictures of current dresses, especially Belle and Cinderella.  Are they the same glittery mess that Disney Store dresses are?  Thanks!



They are different styles from the Disney Store but still glittery. There was an updated thread with new pictures within the last few months. I'll see if I can find it


----------



## hhill

I would love to see pictures too!


----------



## mommy2paisley

Funfire240 said:


> They are different styles from the Disney Store but still glittery. There was an updated thread with new pictures within the last few months. I'll see if I can find it



Yes, please, find that thread!!!


----------



## Funfire240

I found the thread I was thinking of but there were no pictures ..only talk of getting them. Sorry. I'm not going until July otherwise I would do it.


----------



## Funfire240

sorry duplicate post- phone was acting up.


----------



## luvmy2babies

We're going 2 weeks from tomorrow.  

My daughter has BBB on May 27th.  She's not wearing one of the dresses.  I got her a formal gown on eBay.  But, I will try to get some pictures while we are there.


----------



## ksrogers

Can you take your own photos and videos while our child is getting done?  If so, is there anywhere you are not allowed to take your own photos?  I want to make sure if we are going to do it that we can capture the moment but with our own camera.


----------



## wdwlver

ksrogers said:


> Can you take your own photos and videos while our child is getting done?  If so, is there anywhere you are not allowed to take your own photos?  I want to make sure if we are going to do it that we can capture the moment but with our own camera.



Yes you can take pictures and videos, I took a ton last summer.  Disney's photographer there too but it's not an issue.


----------



## wdwlver

ksrogers said:


> Can you take your own photos and videos while our child is getting done?  If so, is there anywhere you are not allowed to take your own photos?  I want to make sure if we are going to do it that we can capture the moment but with our own camera.



Yes you can take pictures and videos, I took a ton last summer.  Disney's photographer there too but it's not an issue.


----------



## Funfire240

.


----------



## Mrs.viv07

How strict are they with the 3year old rule?
Is there something I could do for my almost 2 y/o at the time of the trip?
I'm not sure when we would if ever go back and I would love to do this for her (me)


----------



## jimandami

Mrs.viv07 said:


> How strict are they with the 3year old rule? Is there something I could do for my almost 2 y/o at the time of the trip? I'm not sure when we would if ever go back and I would love to do this for her (me)



They are pretty strict.  You could take her to the Harmony Barbershop though.


----------



## rewilliams

We are going to WDW in July and have an appt. at BBB.  My daughter has been saving up all year for this treat and I am worried they will not be able to work with her hair.  She is bi-racial, she has pretty thick hair and it almost touches her waistband. We will have it treated 2 weeks before we leave so it will be at its most manageable but I am still worried.  Do I have anything to be concerned about?  I have been looking for pics of girls that might have similar hair but have been unsuccessful.  Thanks!


----------



## Cobern

rewilliams said:


> We are going to WDW in July and have an appt. at BBB.  My daughter has been saving up all year for this treat and I am worried they will not be able to work with her hair.  She is bi-racial, she has pretty thick hair and it almost touches her waistband. We will have it treated 2 weeks before we leave so it will be at its most manageable but I am still worried.  Do I have anything to be concerned about?  I have been looking for pics of girls that might have similar hair but have been unsuccessful.  Thanks!



Honestly don't be concerned. They work miracles i there.  My daughter has very kinky curly hair (thanks to my husband). They were able to pull hers up and it looked great. They used  a ton of gel in her hair though, but she looked adorable


----------



## misse336

For anyone who has done both DTD and MK BBB - How are they different?  Is one better than the other in terms of services, photo ops, etc?  Trying to decide which one to do for dd.


----------



## princessekrus

Here is the newest thread that has picture.  I took the pictures back in February, and tried to get all of the dresses they had out at the stores at the time (along with the accessory wall).

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3240797

At the time they did not have any Anna or Elsa dresses, but I have heard that they have them sporadically now.  If you are interested in either of these I would call them ahead of time (at least a few days) and see if they can hold one for you if you want it. The did that for me when DD wanted Tiana when it was hard to come by.

They are strict on the 3-year-old rule, and for the PP asking about their 2-year-old, they will happily sprinkle him/her with pixie dust and do the "may all your wishes come true" saying.


----------



## shan23877

misse336 said:


> For anyone who has done both DTD and MK BBB - How are they different?  Is one better than the other in terms of services, photo ops, etc?  Trying to decide which one to do for dd.



Both offer the exact same services. IMO the MK location looks a bit more special and offers better photo backgrounds. To my DD, the castle location was a bit more magical. She loved that she was _inside_ Cinderella castle.


----------



## socarroll79

I noticed on the website that it says to arrive 60 minutes before your appt. Is this necessary? Our appt isn't until 4:30, which is only an hour before their last appt. I'm thinking that they may be running behind anyway. HOWEVER, this is my first experience w/the boutique, so I will be the first to admit that I could be assuming incorrectly.  Can anyone advise?

My other question is re: travel time, using Disney's public transportation.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get from Animal Kingdom to Downtown Disney?

We will be coming from a table meal in Animal Kingdom & want to make sure I am allowing enough time for everything. 

Itinerary FYI
1:35 Tusker House- Animal Kingdom
4:30 Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique- Downtown Disney

Thanks in advance!


----------



## leelee9878

I just decided I want to get do BBB for our nieces as gifts for being flower girls at our wedding in October but the MK location has no availability, do people cancel reservations, should I continue to check?


----------



## luvmy2babies

socarroll79 said:


> I noticed on the website that it says to arrive 60 minutes before your appt. Is this necessary? Our appt isn't until 4:30, which is only an hour before their last appt. I'm thinking that they may be running behind anyway. HOWEVER, this is my first experience w/the boutique, so I will be the first to admit that I could be assuming incorrectly.  Can anyone advise?
> 
> My other question is re: travel time, using Disney's public transportation.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get from Animal Kingdom to Downtown Disney?
> 
> We will be coming from a table meal in Animal Kingdom & want to make sure I am allowing enough time for everything.
> 
> Itinerary FYI
> 1:35 Tusker House- Animal Kingdom
> 4:30 Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique- Downtown Disney
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm not sure why it says that, but they want you there 15 minutes before your appointment.


----------



## princessekrus

leelee9878 said:


> I just decided I want to get do BBB for our nieces as gifts for being flower girls at our wedding in October but the MK location has no availability, do people cancel reservations, should I continue to check?



Yes, people do cancel - especially as the date gets closer.  There is a credit card guarantee, so epsecially check 1,2,3, 4 days out etc...  Getting multiple sittings at the same time will be more of a trick, but you might be able to get some close together.  I have had better luck getting cancellations at the DTD location, but keep trying.  Since it's a phone number, you may have to try multiple times a day as well.


----------



## hollygolitely93

What time do the phone lines open up at 180 days for MK BBB?

Is phone the only way to make a reservation?


----------



## mom2rtk

hollygolitely93 said:


> What time do the phone lines open up at 180 days for MK BBB?
> 
> Is phone the only way to make a reservation?



7 AM Eastern, just like ADRs. Phone only.


----------



## socarroll79

Thank you, luvmy2babies!!


----------



## melissamacpherson78

I just read on another thread that there is a new Aurora dress available at BBB. Has anyone seen this?


----------



## lillykat

melissamacpherson78 said:


> I just read on another thread that there is a new Aurora dress available at BBB. Has anyone seen this?



The one there last Friday 5/16 was long sleeves (that very light see through material.  Not sure that it was new.


----------



## disneyshea

Sorry if this has already been asked, but how do you carry/store your dress if your appt is later in the morning? Our appt is at 11:40 so we will be riding and touring before our appt. Will they let you drop off your dress at the boutique ahead of time?


----------



## mommy2paisley

Anyone know if the parks still carry the earrings that are dangly Mickey heads that are a perfect match to the Mickey clip they put in the back of the princess bun style? We lost ours and would love to be able to replace them when we go in August!!!


----------



## Soccer Princess

For the Castle package, which accessories are currently included with the gown? Do the accessories have to match the princess gown that is chosen or could they be from a different princess?


----------



## texasweather

In my instructions provided with my reservation, it says to make sure the girls' nails are clean and free of polish.  Does this only apply if you want the packages that include nail polish?  We have a tight turn between BBB and Akershus lunch, so I was planning on doing their nails before we go that morning.  Will that be ok?


----------



## yce22princess

texasweather said:


> In my instructions provided with my reservation, it says to make sure the girls' nails are clean and free of polish.  Does this only apply if you want the packages that include nail polish?  We have a tight turn between BBB and Akershus lunch, so I was planning on doing their nails before we go that morning.  Will that be ok?



Yes, it only applies to the packages where they are getting their nails done.....she'll be just fine if they are already painted.


----------



## +Rosetta+

disneyshea said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but how do you carry/store your dress if your appt is later in the morning? Our appt is at 11:40 so we will be riding and touring before our appt. Will they let you drop off your dress at the boutique ahead of time?



That shouldn't be a problem. Just pop by, tell them when your appointment is and they can put it away with her name and appt time on it. Just remind them when you check in later. I can't imagine it'll be an issue, but there are always lockers if they can't because of a policy change since I was there.


----------



## estephenson

I have a 4:30 BBB appt in MK and a 5:50 ADR at CRT. Is this cutting it close on timing? She's getting hair/makeup/nails package


----------



## jennthompson111

I was able to get an 8am reservation for BBB at MK. Anyone know how early we can enter before?


----------



## wmpenguin

estephenson said:


> I have a 4:30 BBB appt in MK and a 5:50 ADR at CRT. Is this cutting it close on timing? She's getting hair/makeup/nails package



My girls have a similar time frame reserved and everyone on here told me I'd be fine on timing.


----------



## stephwtx

jennthompson111 said:


> I was able to get an 8am reservation for BBB at MK. Anyone know how early we can enter before?



We had a 8 am apt last week. (So sad to be home now) they held everyone at the front gate (ADR 8am and boutiquers) until about 7:50 and let us all in together. Love strolling down Main Street before the park is open!


----------



## Koh1977

Sorry if this has been asked...trying to read up on all of this since we booked BBB last minute for our trip in 2 weeks!

Can you ask for them NOT to do the makeup?  DD is 3 and DH is pretty adamant about not having makeup on her face.  She is getting her nails painted though.  

Does the Disney photographer take pics regardless or do you have to pay extra for it?  Can you get them added to the memory maker?  (We are going to the one at DTD)

Also, whereabouts at DTD is it located?  Is it still part of WOD?  (Haven't been there in a few years)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bama belle

Koh1977 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked...trying to read up on all of this since we booked BBB last minute for our trip in 2 weeks!  Can you ask for them NOT to do the makeup?  DD is 3 and DH is pretty adamant about not having makeup on her face.  She is getting her nails painted though.    Does the Disney photographer take pics regardless or do you have to pay extra for it?  Can you get them added to the memory maker?  (We are going to the one at DTD)  Also, whereabouts at DTD is it located?  Is it still part of WOD?  (Haven't been there in a few years)  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


My daughter and nieces just did BBB in MK a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure they would not have a problem with no makeup. The youngest in our group was 4 and you really didn't even notice the makeup- it's very light and tasteful. They also have stick on jewels which could be a good substitute for the makeup and they come with the package. 

There is a photo pass photographer in BBB taking pics of the whole process. They will hand you a card to retrieve your pics online. We had MM and pulled ours up with no problems. I'm not sure about the DTD location, but at the MK location there is a separate room with a backdrop next door at Castle Couture that you can also go to with another PP photographer taking pictures. These turned out really precious and all pictures were on the one PP card. 

HTH! She will love it and feel like a princess!!


----------



## Koh1977

bama belle said:


> My daughter and nieces just did BBB in MK a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure they would not have a problem with no makeup. The youngest in our group was 4 and you really didn't even notice the makeup- it's very light and tasteful. They also have stick on jewels which could be a good substitute for the makeup and they come with the package.  There is a photo pass photographer in BBB taking pics of the whole process. They will hand you a card to retrieve your pics online. We had MM and pulled ours up with no problems. I'm not sure about the DTD location, but at the MK location there is a separate room with a backdrop next door at Castle Couture that you can also go to with another PP photographer taking pictures. These turned out really precious and all pictures were on the one PP card.  HTH! She will love it and feel like a princess!!



Thank you so much!!  Definitely helpful!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Blessed_wth_Triplets

Has anyone tried to be one of the firsts in the standby line for Anna and Elsa with an early morning BBB Ressie? We have one at 8:30, so I was going to send DH out to get in line as soon as they open that section, before the masses from main street get there. I'm hoping it's an option?


----------



## rewilliams

Okay in search of a quick answer, we head out on Sunday and my DD has an appointment for BBB. My daughter is getting the castle package but I just want to make sure she has saved enough money...the websites all say starting at 189.99 (or something close to that) based on the dress.  So can someone tell me what their total was with tax and everything and what dress you DD got?  Thanks!


----------



## melissamacpherson78

Just an FYI...my girlfriend is in WDW with her family right now and they have lots of Elsa gowns at the BBB!


----------



## Funfire240

melissamacpherson78 said:
			
		

> Just an FYI...my girlfriend is in WDW with her family right now and they have lots of Elsa gowns at the BBB!



If you want one make sure to ask when checking in. The parks version is pretty. When we were there DD wore her Anna coronation dress and I think besides one Aurora the rest were all Elsa's during her make over


----------



## hardingk

melissamacpherson78 said:


> Just an FYI...my girlfriend is in WDW with her family right now and they have lots of Elsa gowns at the BBB!



Can you buy them without having a BBB appt?


----------



## 1stvisit0909

bama belle said:


> My daughter and nieces just did BBB in MK a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure they would not have a problem with no makeup. The youngest in our group was 4 and you really didn't even notice the makeup- it's very light and tasteful. They also have stick on jewels which could be a good substitute for the makeup and they come with the package.  There is a photo pass photographer in BBB taking pics of the whole process. They will hand you a card to retrieve your pics online. We had MM and pulled ours up with no problems. I'm not sure about the DTD location, but at the MK location there is a separate room with a backdrop next door at Castle Couture that you can also go to with another PP photographer taking pictures. These turned out really precious and all pictures were on the one PP card.  HTH! She will love it and feel like a princess!!



There is a separate place for more pictures at DTD too, I don't recall where. They told us about it. The pics were really cute!


----------



## lala3291

hardingk said:


> Can you buy them without having a BBB appt?



We just got back from WDW yesterday and went to BBB this past Saturday.  No, you cannot buy the dresses without a BBB appt.  We were able to get an Elsa dress as part of the Castle package at BBB, but we saw multiple people coming in asking to buy the dress without an appt and being turned away.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Oh, I'm excited to hear that they have Elsa dresses at the BBB! We have an appointment on September 14th and my daughter would be SO SURPRISED if they opened up the dressing room doors and an Elsa dress was hanging there.


----------



## Aurora0427

Funfire240 said:


> If you want one make sure to ask when checking in. The parks version is pretty. When we were there DD wore her Anna coronation dress and I think besides one Aurora the rest were all Elsa's during her make over



I am hoping they have the coronation gown when we go in December! We have an Elsa dress already. 


Does anyone know if you can just get makeup and nails done? My daughter is only 3, and she will detest the hair piece.


----------



## Funfire240

Aurora0427 said:
			
		

> I am hoping they have the coronation gown when we go in December! We have an Elsa dress already.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can just get makeup and nails done? My daughter is only 3, and she will detest the hair piece.





They had Anna gowns at Sir Mickey's for sale. I bought the one from Disney Store 2 days before we left and it was much more beautiful then the ones in the park.
I was worries when my DD was 3 as she never liked her hair fixed (and still gives me a hard time at 6!) But she sat so still there. We did end up taking her hair down later that day the first year though. I'm not sure how it would work with not doing the hair at all bit you could ask.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

Does anyone have a picture of what the Elsa dress looks like from BBB?


----------



## yolie912

Do people usually cancel. I have been trying forever to get a ressie for 9/12 with no luck. Its a party night and would love for my daughter to attend.

Thanks


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

I actually just called to see if I could move mine from DTD to MK and the woman i talked to said if there are cancels they are likely to be the week before or even days before, hope this helps.


----------



## danielangie

We just had DD6 at BBB last Saturday. I knew going in Elsa dresses were hard to come by. We brought a Jasmine costume from home, which I prefer over the new Jasmine costumes at BBB...anyways, we went to HS first and went to Oakens to see of they had any Elsa dresses in stock. All they had were XS...so I asked if they knew where else I might find one. They said Sir Mickeys was hit and miss...they said they had them at the BBB but thought they were holding them back to only those who did the dress package

So, with a very disappointed dd, I turned her on to buying something else. 

Fast forward to the morning of her appt...as DD was getting her makeover done, I took aside and asked one of the fairy god mothers in training if she knew where in the park stores I could buy an Elsa dress and she smiled and said-you can buy it here! What size? I'll go grab it now for you...I was so excited! She put it in a bag after asking if we wanted it to be a surprise for her later 

Dd was thrilled of course...then after meeting Anna and Elsa, it of course empties into Sir mickeys. First thing we saw was the Anna coronation dress-it is GORGEOUS!!! So, we bought that one as well! 

We are currently driving back or I would post a pic of the Elsa park dress


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

thanks so much!!  do you mind me asking how much the Coronation gown was?  did they have them in plenty of sizes?


----------



## yolie912

aldeanarmyangel said:


> I actually just called to see if I could move mine from DTD to MK and the woman i talked to said if there are cancels they are likely to be the week before or even days before, hope this helps.



Thank you!


----------



## hardingk

lala3291 said:


> We just got back from WDW yesterday and went to BBB this past Saturday.  No, you cannot buy the dresses without a BBB appt.  We were able to get an Elsa dress as part of the Castle package at BBB, but we saw multiple people coming in asking to buy the dress without an appt and being turned away.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## danielangie

aldeanarmyangel said:


> thanks so much!!  do you mind me asking how much the Coronation gown was?  did they have them in plenty of sizes?



I'm almost 99% sure all of the Disney costumes are $64.95...that's what we paid each for Anna and Elsa's dresses-the Anna dress they had all
Sizes. Didn't see one Elsa dress in Sir Mickeys


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

thanks so much!!


----------



## danielangie

aldeanarmyangel said:


> thanks so much!!  do you mind me asking how much the Coronation gown was?  did they have them in plenty of sizes?





aldeanarmyangel said:


> thanks so much!!



You are quite welcome-let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

would you still mind posting a pic of the Elsa dress?


----------



## Aurora0427

Funfire240 said:


> They had Anna gowns at Sir Mickey's for sale. I bought the one from Disney Store 2 days before we left and it was much more beautiful then the ones in the park.
> I was worries when my DD was 3 as she never liked her hair fixed (and still gives me a hard time at 6!) But she sat so still there. We did end up taking her hair down later that day the first year though. I'm not sure how it would work with not doing the hair at all bit you could ask.



The DS dress is gorgeous! I just got tired of showing up at the store on shipment days. They had a 4, but it swallowed my daughter. I keep checking online. 

DD is a makeup and nail fanatic, but she totally gripes when I do her hair. However, she is going to be so into the experience, I bet it goes just fine! We'll just be flexible and see how it goes. I have the Elsa wig, but I'm not sure I want to pack it and I'm not sure if they'd put it on her. I am so excited about BBB!


----------



## Aurora0427

danielangie said:


> We just had DD6 at BBB last Saturday. I knew going in Elsa dresses were hard to come by. We brought a Jasmine costume from home, which I prefer over the new Jasmine costumes at BBB...anyways, we went to HS first and went to Oakens to see of they had any Elsa dresses in stock. All they had were XS...so I asked if they knew where else I might find one. They said Sir Mickeys was hit and miss...they said they had them at the BBB but thought they were holding them back to only those who did the dress package
> 
> So, with a very disappointed dd, I turned her on to buying something else.
> 
> Fast forward to the morning of her appt...as DD was getting her makeover done, I took aside and asked one of the fairy god mothers in training if she knew where in the park stores I could buy an Elsa dress and she smiled and said-you can buy it here! What size? I'll go grab it now for you...I was so excited! She put it in a bag after asking if we wanted it to be a surprise for her later
> 
> Dd was thrilled of course...then after meeting Anna and Elsa, it of course empties into Sir mickeys. First thing we saw was the Anna coronation dress-it is GORGEOUS!!! So, we bought that one as well!
> 
> We are currently driving back or I would post a pic of the Elsa park dress



Your story made me smile! That's a wonderful Disney magical moment!


----------



## hardingk

Aurora0427 said:


> The DS dress is gorgeous! I just got tired of showing up at the store on shipment days. They had a 4, but it swallowed my daughter. I keep checking online.
> 
> DD is a makeup and nail fanatic, but she totally gripes when I do her hair. However, she is going to be so into the experience, I bet it goes just fine! We'll just be flexible and see how it goes. I have the Elsa wig, but I'm not sure I want to pack it and I'm not sure if they'd put it on her. I am so excited about BBB!



All they had in HS was size 2/3 & 4 in the Elsa dress!


----------



## anmazoli

My grandma is sewing costumes for our family to wear at MNSSHP! DD as Elsa (5). DS as Olaf (3.5). Me as Anna. DH as Kristof. My daughter also has an appt at BBB  at 4pm in DTD the night of the party. I'm hoping she will love the dress my grandma is making enough that she won't ask us to buy one at BBB. It sounds like they might have Elsa dresses in stock! Nothing wrong with two dresses, though, I guess!!  b


----------



## yolie912

Just wanted to let you guys know I called today and they had an opening for 9/12!!! Yay! I'm happy


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

yolie912 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know I called today and they had an opening for 9/12!!! Yay! I'm happy



That's awesome!


----------



## Funfire240

aldeanarmyangel said:
			
		

> thanks so much!!  do you mind me asking how much the Coronation gown was?  did they have them in plenty of sizes?



It was 64.95. The one I bought at DS was 89.99. The DS one is much more fancier and detailed then the parks one. I saw a variety of sizes when we were there


----------



## Cobern

danielangie said:


> We just had DD6 at BBB last Saturday. I knew going in Elsa dresses were hard to come by. We brought a Jasmine costume from home, which I prefer over the new Jasmine costumes at BBB...anyways, we went to HS first and went to Oakens to see of they had any Elsa dresses in stock. All they had were XS...so I asked if they knew where else I might find one. They said Sir Mickeys was hit and miss...they said they had them at the BBB but thought they were holding them back to only those who did the dress package  So, with a very disappointed dd, I turned her on to buying something else.  Fast forward to the morning of her appt...as DD was getting her makeover done, I took aside and asked one of the fairy god mothers in training if she knew where in the park stores I could buy an Elsa dress and she smiled and said-you can buy it here! What size? I'll go grab it now for you...I was so excited! She put it in a bag after asking if we wanted it to be a surprise for her later   Dd was thrilled of course...then after meeting Anna and Elsa, it of course empties into Sir mickeys. First thing we saw was the Anna coronation dress-it is GORGEOUS!!! So, we bought that one as well!  We are currently driving back or I would post a pic of the Elsa park dress



That is so awesome!

I'm happy about xs dresses being available, that's my daughters size


----------



## JosieMouse

For moms of daughters with ethnic hair, Did you put any hair grows or other moisturizer in they're hair? I asked when I book, but got the "we can accommodate all hair types " answer.


----------



## Cobern

JosieMouse said:


> For moms of daughters with ethnic hair, Did you put any hair grows or other moisturizer in they're hair? I asked when I book, but got the "we can accommodate all hair types " answer.



Ok my daughter doesn't have ethnic hair, but it is super curly/kinky. I just washed her hair and combed it when wet. Honestly her hair was a hot mess when we went in. They did an excellent job with it. They use so much gel they can do anything


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Has anyone made appointments for Pirate's League and BBB for the same time?

My daughter and son each have an appointment at 12:30 on 9/14. I'm planning on having my husband go with my son and the girls will go to BBB. 

I thought it would be kind of fun to have the surprise of seeing the other one when they are both done


----------



## cajaput

lauren_elizabeth said:
			
		

> Has anyone made appointments for Pirate's League and BBB for the same time?
> 
> My daughter and son each have an appointment at 12:30 on 9/14. I'm planning on having my husband go with my son and the girls will go to BBB.
> 
> I thought it would be kind of fun to have the surprise of seeing the other one when they are both done



We did this on our MNSSHP day last October! I took our daughter to BBB & my hubby took our son to Pirates League. It was wonderful!!! Not only did we each get some very special one-on-one time, but the reunion in front of Cinderella Castle was fabulous!!! The kids got such a kick out of seeing eachother's makeovers & it was also a fun reveal for my husband & I! ;0)

Oh, I almost forgot! There was a Photopass Photographer there & he actually asked us if he could photograph them! He did the best magic shot of my princess holding Tinkerbell & my pirate looking shocked!! LOL


----------



## victoriam1119

This may be a repeat question and if it is I apologize, this thread is huge! I want to take my daughter to BBB for her 3rd birthday, but it says "must be at least 3, theme park admission required". Since she turns 3 during our trip, she won't have a ticket, so does that mean she won't be able to do it?


----------



## mbarber

victoriam1119 said:


> This may be a repeat question and if it is I apologize, this thread is huge! I want to take my daughter to BBB for her 3rd birthday, but it says "must be at least 3, theme park admission required". Since she turns 3 during our trip, she won't have a ticket, so does that mean she won't be able to do it?


I would think that it would be fine as long as it's on her birthday or after her 3rd birthday.  You don't have to show a ticket or at least we didn't.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

cajaput said:


> We did this on our MNSSHP day last October! I took our daughter to BBB & my hubby took our son to Pirates League. It was wonderful!!! Not only did we each get some very special one-on-one time, but the reunion in front of Cinderella Castle was fabulous!!! The kids got such a kick out of seeing eachother's makeovers & it was also a fun reveal for my husband & I! ;0)
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot! There was a Photopass Photographer there & he actually asked us if he could photograph them! He did the best magic shot of my princess holding Tinkerbell & my pirate looking shocked!! LOL



I absolutely LOVE this! Thank you so much for sharing!  This makes me even more excited now!


----------



## victoriam1119

mbarber said:


> I would think that it would be fine as long as it's on her birthday or after her 3rd birthday.  You don't have to show a ticket or at least we didn't.



Oh good!! Thank you so much!


----------



## mbarber

mbarber said:


> I would think that it would be fine as long as it's on her birthday or after her 3rd birthday.  You don't have to show a ticket or at least we didn't.



Oh you're welcome.   My experience with BBB was great.  When you call to book the appt that is the only time they verify their age.  I would just explain to the person on the phone.  I can't imagine it being an issue.  They will probably do the opposite and make a big deal about her turning 3 when you guys go (make it extra special).  Post pics!!!


----------



## busymommy2pink

I keep calling praying they'll have a morning appointment for Sept 26. My youngest and I are going on a mommy and me trip and we are having lunch at the castle. I wish I had thought to book before now! When is the best time to catch cancellations?


----------



## leelee9878

busymommy2pink said:


> I keep calling praying they'll have a morning appointment for Sept 26. My youngest and I are going on a mommy and me trip and we are having lunch at the castle. I wish I had thought to book before now! When is the best time to catch cancellations?


would love to know if there is a trick to this or not because I would love to move my nieces appts to the morning.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

I was told the last time I called that if cancellation are going to open up then it will be days before the appointments I plan to start cling hard core this week!!  Good luck!!


----------



## billsue05

This may have been asked before sry if I missed it, but I have a 1230 reservation on Halloween for my 2 girls. It's a surprise before MNSSHP. I was wondering if you can call ahead and reserve dresses or certain sizes? I'm in the process of making Elsa's dress just in case, but my other daughter wants Anna's  coronation gown.


----------



## jaimiemarshall

I am hoping someone here can help me with a couple of answers.  When I booked the BBB several months ago they told me the costumes go up to size 16.  My daughter will be 10 but she is tall and solid.  She's not overweight but she's also not thin.  I called back to ask a question and they told me that the first information was incorrect that the sizing only goes up to size 12 which there is no way she will fit in to.  I have been searching online to find a costume but it seems like there are the little girl sizes and then inappropriate teen costumes.  We talked about it and she said she would be okay with doing the Courtyard package so I stopped frantically searching the internet for costumes.  We are leaving in 13 days and now I've seen numerous websites that say the tutu only comes in small and medium so I'm panicking again.  My questions are:

Can anyone who has been recently tell me how large the costumes go?  I know she would love the Princess costume and package but will settle for the Courtyard if I can't get one in her size.

In the alternative, can anyone confirm if the tutu's come in bigger sizes than small and medium.  

Thank you!


----------



## cajaput

jaimiemarshall said:


> I am hoping someone here can help me with a couple of answers.  When I booked the BBB several months ago they told me the costumes go up to size 16.  My daughter will be 10 but she is tall and solid.  She's not overweight but she's also not thin.  I called back to ask a question and they told me that the first information was incorrect that the sizing only goes up to size 12 which there is no way she will fit in to.  I have been searching online to find a costume but it seems like there are the little girl sizes and then inappropriate teen costumes.  We talked about it and she said she would be okay with doing the Courtyard package so I stopped frantically searching the internet for costumes.  We are leaving in 13 days and now I've seen numerous websites that say the tutu only comes in small and medium so I'm panicking again.  My questions are:
> 
> Can anyone who has been recently tell me how large the costumes go?  I know she would love the Princess costume and package but will settle for the Courtyard if I can't get one in her size.
> 
> In the alternative, can anyone confirm if the tutu's come in bigger sizes than small and medium.
> 
> Thank you!



My daughter was almost 10 on our first Disney trip last year.  She did BBB the day we attended MNSSHP.  She is WAY beyond the "little girl" princess dresses they sell at the park, but not big enough for the "teen" costumes.  I wound up finding a teen cinderella dress that was actually not bad!  I ordered it in an XS and then bought her some white capri leggings & a white tank top to wear underneath it.  It was the perfect balance of princess and "cool" for her! I've attached a picture of it.  Let me know if you'd like any additional information.


----------



## jenseib

In the past they only had like 2 that went up to 16....not sure now.  However, my DD is 9 and there is no way she would fit in one of them and hasn't for a few years...they tend to run small in my opinion.

We have bought teen costumes and worn leggings under them or just had some made...which at this point it too late to do for you.

If she is Ok without a costume, then just have her wear some themed clothing or have her just wear an nice dress.


----------



## jaimiemarshall

cajaput said:


> My daughter was almost 10 on our first Disney trip last year.  She did BBB the day we attended MNSSHP.  She is WAY beyond the "little girl" princess dresses they sell at the park, but not big enough for the "teen" costumes.  I wound up finding a teen cinderella dress that was actually not bad!  I ordered it in an XS and then bought her some white capri leggings & a white tank top to wear underneath it.  It was the perfect balance of princess and "cool" for her! I've attached a picture of it.  Let me know if you'd like any additional information.



Oh that's cute!  Where did you get it?


----------



## cajaput

jaimiemarshall said:
			
		

> Oh that's cute!  Where did you get it?



I ordered that online from Party City. I'm sure you could probably find it on EBay, too. =0)


----------



## jaimiemarshall

cajaput said:


> I ordered that online from Party City. I'm sure you could probably find it on EBay, too. =0)



Thank you!!


----------



## lyndeah

My daughters will be 9 and 2 this winter,

Do you think 2 is too young for BBB?


----------



## jimandami

lyndeah said:


> My daughters will be 9 and 2 this winter,  Do you think 2 is too young for BBB?



By Disney policy, your child must be 3 to do the BBB.


----------



## Mouse Daddy

lyndeah said:


> My daughters will be 9 and 2 this winter,
> 
> Do you think 2 is too young for BBB?



Website says they MUST be between the ages of 3 and 12.


----------



## Nechville

My DD will be doing BBB for the first time in November. I want her to be able to decide what princess dress to wear and will get whatever package we need to for this experience. I've read about the fairy godmother in training and child secretly deciding and then revealing to the parents and would like her to do this. However.....we already have a Sofia and Rapunzel dress, and may have an Elsa dress. If she decides on one of these, can they adjust my package based on her decision at the dress up moment? Or do we have to decide going in? And....she will need help putting the dress on I am guessing. I am betting the godmothers can't help with that. Do I need to rethink my entire plan? Thanks!


----------



## quakechicago

I was told you need to book what you need in advance because of time considerations for other people. If you're bringing the dress it's less time that someone else may need.


----------



## jenseib

My guess is they are secretly revealing the style to the parents not the dress.  There are only a couple styles to chose from so it would be one of 3..unless they have one of the specials going on for a 4th one.
The dress is chosen before they even walk in and then you take them back to get dressed. Typcially the FGIT will come get you then to take you to your chair, but sometimes you have to go back out and wait.
You then can stay right there and take all the pictures you want during the experience.
You can decide on the actual package once you arrive, and change your mind from what you told on the phone as they all take about the same time give or take a few minutes.  You are dressing before they are ready for you to go to the chair.  Usually a 2nd FGIT comes to put make up on and does the nails.


----------



## Nechville

Thank you for your help! I thought the dress was the last part. 
I am worried now because I know I was not asked what package I wanted when we booked. I think I will call and see what we are down for.


----------



## jenseib

Nechville said:


> Thank you for your help! I thought the dress was the last part.
> I am worried now because I know I was not asked what package I wanted when we booked. I think I will call and see what we are down for.



It won't matter. They ask you when you check in what you want and go from there. You don't have to decide till then.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Just like Jen said, you don't have to decide what package you'd like until you check in


----------



## amyren

Hi sorry if this is a repeat question.  Is the Belle Holiday dress offered every year? Is it the only holiday option?  DD(6) is doing BBB for the first time this Dec just before MVMCP.  She of course wants to do a Frozen dress but in the event that BBB doesn't have her size I think this would be a great dress for the party.  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

amyren said:


> Hi sorry if this is a repeat question.  Is the Belle Holiday dress offered every year? Is it the only holiday option?  DD(6) is doing BBB for the first time this Dec just before MVMCP.  She of course wants to do a Frozen dress but in the event that BBB doesn't have her size I think this would be a great dress for the party.  Thanks!



Now I could be wrong...but I think they stopped making the Belle holiday dress and I am pretty sure it's not offered at BBB anymore if they do make them....again I could be wrong...but I think I read that a few years ago. You may still be able to find one online somewhere though.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> Now I could be wrong...but I think they stopped making the Belle holiday dress and I am pretty sure it's not offered at BBB anymore if they do make them....again I could be wrong...but I think I read that a few years ago. You may still be able to find one online somewhere though.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## amyren

jenseib said:


> Now I could be wrong...but I think they stopped making the Belle holiday dress and I am pretty sure it's not offered at BBB anymore if they do make them....again I could be wrong...but I think I read that a few years ago. You may still be able to find one online somewhere though.



ok gotcha. Thanks for the input!  The Belle holiday dress not my first choice but I thought it would be a nice "festive" back up if the Frozen dresses are unavailable.   DD's first choice would be Anna's coronation dress.  I'll try to talk her into another "back up" incase it's unavailable.
Thanks!!


----------



## StarDreamer

We have an appt at 8:05, so we will be going in before the park opens. I'm unsure where the rope drop is for Fantasyland, does is extend past the castle giving us the opportunity to get our photos done before rope drop? Or do we have to wait until after rope drop to get into Castle Couture?

I hope my question makes sense, lol.


----------



## danielangie

StarDreamer said:


> We have an appt at 8:05, so we will be going in before the park opens. I'm unsure where the rope drop is for Fantasyland, does is extend past the castle giving us the opportunity to get our photos done before rope drop? Or do we have to wait until after rope drop to get into Castle Couture?
> 
> I hope my question makes sense, lol.



You will line up to the far left...there will be a castmember who will be checking off names for early park reservations...you will be let in at approx 7:45...you will be in the park before the crowds, as long as it's a non EMH Park opening.

We have gotten the first BBB appt the past four years-and this past year, we were the first family in line and got AMAZINGLY pics of an empty Main Street and us in front of the castle without any others in the shot. Photopass photogs will be there to take your pictures.

You can go to Castle Couture as soon as your appt is over-it will be open.  The rope for fantasyland is back by the carousel.


----------



## StarDreamer

danielangie said:


> You will line up to the far left...there will be a castmember who will be checking off names for early park reservations...you will be let in at approx 7:45...you will be in the park before the crowds, as long as it's a non EMH Park opening.
> 
> We have gotten the first BBB appt the past four years-and this past year, we were the first family in line and got AMAZINGLY pics of an empty Main Street and us in front of the castle without any others in the shot. Photopass photogs will be there to take your pictures.
> 
> You can go to Castle Couture as soon as your appt is over-it will be open.  The rope for fantasyland is back by the carousel.



Great, thank you so much. You answered everything I was wondering.


----------



## doan98

Sorry if this has been asked, but my daughter has short chin length hair.  I have only seen pics of girls with their hair up.  Do they just gel it up?  Or would they not put her hair up?  Thanks!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Does anyone have pictures of the "color star" hairstyle and is it accurate she doesn't need to get the dress or package with the tutu to get it?


----------



## mamatobbg

We just booked the castle package for my daughter's 5th birthday.  Is it true that they no longer add shoes to the outfit?  So, it comes with dress, wand and crown?  Anything else that they take home with them?  

I'm reading they have some frozen dresses?   I'm not sure which she would choose, but it would be fun for her to choose that if she wanted (I'm secretly hoping she picks cinderella or belle, but it's her choice!)!


----------



## jmehl

I know its a very subjective question and this is coming from her father but what the heck would you all suggest for a package/costume for her?  Is she to old to be dressed as Elsa or Cinderella for ex?   We have a reservation Christmas day at 10am.  Need some advice!!!   Thanks in advance.


----------



## bama belle

jmehl said:


> I know its a very subjective question and this is coming from her father but what the heck would you all suggest for a package/costume for her?  Is she to old to be dressed as Elsa or Cinderella for ex?   We have a reservation Christmas day at 10am.  Need some advice!!!   Thanks in advance.


My 10 year old dressed as Rapunzel this summer. She was with her three younger cousins and I think that's probably the last time she will dress up like that, but she really enjoyed the experience! We brought a change of clothes too for when she got tired of being dressed up. She had never been to BBB, so I'm glad she got to experience it!


----------



## jcarroll518

Quick Question... Do I have to call BBB to check reservation times or can I do it on my computer/phone?


----------



## yolie912

jcarroll518 said:


> Quick Question... Do I have to call BBB to check reservation times or can I do it on my computer/phone?



No, you need to call.


----------



## taryna15

Going on first Disney trip in October and wondering how long the BBB takes from start to finish.  I have a 1:15 appointment and a 2:20 CRT reservation.  Of course I'd love to fit in both but I think I'm cutting it very close!


----------



## mamatobbg

taryna15 said:


> Going on first Disney trip in October and wondering how long the BBB takes from start to finish.  I have a 1:15 appointment and a 2:20 CRT reservation.  Of course I'd love to fit in both but I think I'm cutting it very close!



I booked the castle package for my daughter and was told to plan on two hours.  Maybe the other packages would take less time, but 1 hour may be cutting a little too close?  Even though you'll be right there at the castle, which helps.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

taryna15 said:


> Going on first Disney trip in October and wondering how long the BBB takes from start to finish.  I have a 1:15 appointment and a 2:20 CRT reservation.  Of course I'd love to fit in both but I think I'm cutting it very close!



I was told it would be about an hour, give or take a few.


----------



## Jennygt

Best time for BBb in summer? Planning a trip next Aug and thinking about time? I was thinking afternoon and then dinner but perhaps Early morning then Lunch at  the castle? I know this is a subjective thing, just kicking around ideas in my head.


----------



## mom2rtk

Jennygt said:


> Best time for BBb in summer? Planning a trip next Aug and thinking about time? I was thinking afternoon and then dinner but perhaps Early morning then Lunch at  the castle? I know this is a subjective thing, just kicking around ideas in my head.



8 AM on a 9 AM park open (non EMH) day.


----------



## shellypaige

mom2rtk said:


> 8 AM on a 9 AM park open (non EMH) day.



That's the time we're booked for! Hoping to get some pics before the park fills up. I was worried about such an early morning but I'm thinking it's worth it.


----------



## tink too

taryna15 said:


> Going on first Disney trip in October and wondering how long the BBB takes from start to finish.  I have a 1:15 appointment and a 2:20 CRT reservation.  Of course I'd love to fit in both but I think I'm cutting it very close!



Although the experience lasts approx. 1 hour, by lunchtime they could be running a little behind.  Our DD's last appointment there was for 8.15am and we had a wait of 15 minutes before being seated.

Maybe advise the CM at check-in regarding your ADR for CRT so they can help get things moving along for you.


----------



## Funfire240

taryna15 said:


> Going on first Disney trip in October and wondering how long the BBB takes from start to finish.  I have a 1:15 appointment and a 2:20 CRT reservation.  Of course I'd love to fit in both but I think I'm cutting it very close!



The one time DD had a 1:30 appt. and she didn't get sat until almost 2 and we were there until at least 3:00.


----------



## mom2rtk

Funfire240 said:


> The one time DD had a 1:30 appt. and she didn't get sat until almost 2 and we were there until at least 3:00.



That would be my concern for the prior poster. Anything but first think in the AM and being seated late is a possibility.


----------



## billsue05

Does anyone know if they have Elsa and Anna's coronation dresses. We are headed down the end of October for MNSSHP and my DD have their hearts set on these two. I booked the castle pkg for both it's a surprise. Was wonder how supplies are and if I should just get dresses ahead of time and change pkg.


----------



## Funfire240

billsue05 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they have Elsa and Anna's coronation dresses. We are headed down the end of October for MNSSHP and my DD have their hearts set on these two. I booked the castle pkg for both it's a surprise. Was wonder how supplies are and if I should just get dresses ahead of time and change pkg.



I have never seen an Elsa coronation gown. When we were there in July you could find both of Anna's dresses


----------



## Frozen2014

I've booked BBB for my DD in October and have a couple questions:


Do they only do princesses as in the poll, or will they do Anna and Elsa too?
I assume we should bring our princess dress.  Should we bring accessories such as a matching crown?


----------



## Joe Dirt 1972

This is our fourth trip and we have always done the BBB and my 3 girls love it. We have first appointment Christmas day at MK. 

Reason we do this is because they allow you in the MK before it opens so we are the only ones on the street and we get really good pictures with no crowds in the pictures especially of the castle at Christmas with no one in it.

I suggest anyone book their appointments first of the day to get in the park before it opens and get some great pictures


----------



## danielangie

Frozen2014 said:


> I've booked BBB for my DD in October and have a couple questions:
> 
> 
> Do they only do princesses as in the poll, or will they do Anna and Elsa too?
> I assume we should bring our princess dress.  Should we bring accessories such as a matching crown?



They had Anna and Elsa dresses when we did BBB in July...they do not, however, do any character specific hairstyles...they have three to choose from...

If you're worried about any certain dress or size not being in stock, I would bring your own....you can bring any accessories you'd like


----------



## Funfire240

Frozen2014 said:


> I've booked BBB for my DD in October and have a couple questions:
> 
> 
> Do they only do princesses as in the poll, or will they do Anna and Elsa too?
> I assume we should bring our princess dress.  Should we bring accessories such as a matching crown?



In July they did have Elsa dresses and Anna coronation gowns.   The dresses listed in the poll are different from what they currently have, for example they don't have Pocahontas. You can bring your own dress or do the package buying one there.  Depending which hairstyle your DD picks, a small tiara may be included.


----------



## Frozen2014

Thank you both.  Actually we have an Anna dress and a Cinderella dress (and others too like Rapunzel) and am not really planning on purchasing any more.  And so was just wondering if we should bring the other stuff too.  
Good to hear though that they have the Frozen dresses...the Elsa one in particular is hard to find.
Guess the Cinderalla hair would match best, but we'll see what our DD wants.


----------



## Marissajoelle

I just bought the most adorable Cinderella clear jelly "glass slippers" on clearance at target today for our trip to BBB in December. Just a tip


----------



## Marissajoelle

Does anyone know if they are still doing the Sofia package?


----------



## wizneather78

Marissajoelle said:


> Does anyone know if they are still doing the Sofia package?



YES!!  We were just at BBB on Wednesday, and Sofia was definitely an option.  And, yes, they have Elsa...just about every girl in our time slot was Elsa, including my DD!!    It's such a WONDERFUL experience for ALL!!!


----------



## Frozen2014

wizneather78 said:


> YES!!  We were just at BBB on Wednesday, and Sofia was definitely an option.  And, yes, they have Elsa...just about every girl in our time slot was Elsa, including my DD!!    It's such a WONDERFUL experience for ALL!!!



Cool!  What do they do for Elsa?
And to they do Anna too?  My DD has the Anna dress and wants to bring it.  My understanding is they just do one of three 'bun-like' hairstyles (which I guess could be Anna at the Coronation)

Glad your DD love it!


----------



## wizneather78

Frozen2014 said:


> Cool!  What do they do for Elsa?
> And to they do Anna too?  My DD has the Anna dress and wants to bring it.  My understanding is they just do one of three 'bun-like' hairstyles (which I guess could be Anna at the Coronation)
> 
> Glad your DD love it!




We did the Castle Package and it included dress, princess wand (that lights up), tiara, jeweled tiara that went around her bun, jeweled Mickey barrette, sash, and a little backpack.  It was about $210(ish).  I do believe that I remember seeing the Anna Coronation dress available also.  There are different hair styles you can choose from.  We went with the standard bun one.  Oh, and they do a little makeup on the face and paint their fingernails!!  There is also a Memory Maker photographer going around snapping photos of each girl throughout the process and you can add them to your account!  It's wonderful!!


----------



## Frozen2014

wizneather78 said:


> We did the Castle Package and it included dress, princess wand (that lights up), tiara, jeweled tiara that went around her bun, jeweled Mickey barrette, sash, and a little backpack.  It was about $210(ish).  I do believe that I remember seeing the Anna Coronation dress available also.  There are different hair styles you can choose from.  We went with the standard bun one.  Oh, and they do a little makeup on the face and paint their fingernails!!  There is also a Memory Maker photographer going around snapping photos of each girl throughout the process and you can add them to your account!  It's wonderful!!



Sounds magical.  Bet your DD loved it!
We do have the Anna dress already so would bring that.  And would probably stick to the package with hair, nails and makeup.  Haven't bought MM "yet" but am strongly leaning towards getting it...a lot for moments like BBB.


----------



## Marissajoelle

Agh I'm so excited for my DD (3)! We are scheduled for DTD location night before MK but are looking to get BBB MK and CRT the next day (ideally). Thanks for the info!


----------



## JNV1990

Does anyone have pics of the Elsa dress? I am pretty sure this is the one my daughter will choose. TIA


----------



## izzy25

Has anyone had luck with cancellations?  I currently have my daughter booked the night we get in (Sept 28) at 5:30pm at the DTD location and we are doing MNSSHP that night so i'm hoping to get her appt moved to either an earlier time at DTD or at MK.  I've been calling with no luck so far.


----------



## Marissajoelle

I haven't had any luck yet, but I still have some time. Hoping my persistence will pay off.


----------



## susanch12345

I'd like to know if there are any tips about calling for appointment. I have been calling the number for the last 2 weeks, but nothing.  Would love to book an appointment for my DD's 5th birthday. Is there a time of the day, or day of the week, that I may have a better chance at it? Thank you.


----------



## Nechville

So the photographers take pictures during the whole makeover? My son is doing Pirates League at the same time. They only take pictures at the end, so if BBB does take pictures throughout, I will give the good camera to DH for PL and get by with my phone camera and use my MM for BBB.


----------



## Funfire240

Nechville said:


> So the photographers take pictures during the whole makeover? My son is doing Pirates League at the same time. They only take pictures at the end, so if BBB does take pictures throughout, I will give the good camera to DH for PL and get by with my phone camera and use my MM for BBB.



That is true - they walk around and take candid shots during and they photograph the reveal as well.  PL only has one posed shot at the end.


----------



## Marissajoelle

I just read one disney mom's blog and her daughter did the castle package at MK in the last year. She said that after her appointment her daughter was escorted to the front of the line at Princess Fairytale Hall for pics/meet n greet. 

Is this a normal occurrence? It seemed abnormal to me (but pretty cool).

Anyone know?  I'm taking my DD to BBB in Dec.


----------



## ktlm

Marissajoelle said:


> I just read one disney mom's blog and her daughter did the castle package at MK in the last year. She said that after her appointment her daughter was escorted to the front of the line at Princess Fairytale Hall for pics/meet n greet.
> 
> Is this a normal occurrence? It seemed abnormal to me (but pretty cool).
> 
> Anyone know?  I'm taking my DD to BBB in Dec.





Are you sure that was not at Disneyland?  That is standard practice at DL.  After the BBB, they line girls up and take them to Princess Fantasy Faire for pics with the Princesses.  I have never seen that happen at WDW, and DD has done BBB more than once, including after the Fantasyland Fairytale Hall opened.  I would say that if it happened at MK, that was a special pixie dust  Disney magic occurrence. I seem to recall some reports of them doing that a few times right around the time that Fairytale Hall first opened.


----------



## ktlm

Nechville said:


> My DD will be doing BBB for the first time in November. I want her to be able to decide what princess dress to wear and will get whatever package we need to for this experience. I've read about the fairy godmother in training and child secretly deciding and then revealing to the parents and would like her to do this. However.....we already have a Sofia and Rapunzel dress, and may have an Elsa dress. If she decides on one of these, can they adjust my package based on her decision at the dress up moment? Or do we have to decide going in? And....she will need help putting the dress on I am guessing. I am betting the godmothers can't help with that. Do I need to rethink my entire plan? Thanks!



Yes- they can conspire with the Godmother in Training to surprise you with the dress choice.   My DD, now 8,  has done this very thing twice. I have just told the Godmother in Training when DD told her that is what she wanted to do, that DD could pick whatever dress she wanted, and off they went.    They do usually ask you what dress and size when you book, but the child can change their mind and get a totally different dress once they arrive. (They ask supposedly so that they can try to be sure they have the right dress and size on hand for what the child wants- but there is no guarantee that will be the case)   One time, DD just let me be surprised with her dress choice before the hair and make-up, but once she wanted to surprise me with everything which meant that I did not get to take pictures of the makeover because she made me keep my eyes closed. She loved conspiring with the Godmother in training to pick the "surprise" dress.  They do usually ask you what package when you book, but you can also change packages- last year we had the castle package booked, but she saw the Minnie Mouse Halloween dress and immediately wanted the special Halloween package instead.  I was thrilled because I got out much cheaper than I do with the castle package. 

As far as the dresses, do you plan to cart all of the dresses you already have to the BBB?  She is probably going to want to leave there dressed up.  If she looked at all the dresses there and decided she did not want one because she liked the ones she had at home, I think they would let you do the cheaper package.   Unless you bought the dress at WDW/DL, or at one of the times where the Disney Store Website had the "parks" versions online, the dress at the BBB will be different. They are not the same as the Disney Store dresses.  When DD was 3, she just HAD to have the Disney Parks version of the Cinderella dress at BBB, even though we had the store version already.(She was a total Cinderella fanatic at that age- still mostly is). 

I don't know about the FGIT helping with the dress.  I think usually they don't.  When DD wanted to surprise us, she mostly just wrangled herself into it on her own.  I do recall one time where she was yelling for help, but was telling me I had to close my eyes to help, and I'm pretty sure the FGIT asked me if it was okay if she helped her, and I said it was fine.  I'm not sure they are supposed to do that though.



Nechville said:


> So the photographers take pictures during the whole makeover? My son is doing Pirates League at the same time. They only take pictures at the end, so if BBB does take pictures throughout, I will give the good camera to DH for PL and get by with my phone camera and use my MM for BBB.



They do, and they usually get some great ones, so I would say that is a good plan. Just be aware that some photopass photographers are better than others. If they aren't taking enough pics, don't be afraid to ask them to take more. We've mostly had good ones who took a bunch of photos during the makeover, but we had one photopass photographer at BBB who was far more interested in chatting with the FGITs around the place and the parents than in actually taking pictures of the kids getting makeovers. He was barely taking any of the BBB kids in his area during the makeovers, and was pretty much just doing the reveals.  I finally just went up to him and asked if he would mind going over and getting a few more pics of DD because  we had pre-purchased the photopass disc and were really hoping on getting a bunch of BBB makeover photos.  That was all it took to get him over there.  If you have issues with not enough photopass pics being taking, just go up to the photographer and say your DH has your camera at PL and you were hoping to get a bunch of MM photos and ask if they will take more.    We had one who was absolutely fantastic and took a ton of pictures during the makeover. DD was refusing to let me take pictures of her makeover with my camera that day for some reason, so he walked over to me, whispered "camera", and turned around and stuck his hand behind his back to take my camera, and then stared taking clandestine pictures of DD with my camera as well as his own.  It was pretty hilarious, how he would wait until she looked away from him and then would pull my camera up and shoot, or would hold it off to the side where she couldn't see what he was doing and shoot. He was totally playing "superspy" and having fun with us.   Hopefully you will get one like him!


----------



## Marissajoelle

ktlm said:


> Are you sure that was not at Disneyland?  That is standard practice at DL.  After the BBB, they line girls up and take them to Princess Fantasy Faire for pics with the Princesses.  I have never seen that happen at WDW, and DD has done BBB more than once, including after the Fantasyland Fairytale Hall opened.  I would say that if it happened at MK, that was a special pixie dust  Disney magic occurrence. I seem to recall some reports of them doing that a few times right around the time that Fairytale Hall first opened.



Ohy goodness it didn't even occur to me that is was prob Disneyland where they got it gone. That's got to be it. Thx!


----------



## Linas

My DD wants to be Ariel for her bbb makeover. The Ariel dress at our local Disney Store and online is pretty tight fitting till about the top of the knees. After her appt, we are heading to MVMCP and I don't want her having a hard time walking around. Does bbb have a different dress for Ariel or should I start convincing DD to dress like another Disney Princess?


----------



## Nechville

ktlm said:


> Yes- they can conspire with the Godmother in Training to surprise you with the dress choice.   My DD, now 8,  has done this very thing twice. I have just told the Godmother in Training when DD told her that is what she wanted to do, that DD could pick whatever dress she wanted, and off they went.    They do usually ask you what dress and size when you book, but the child can change their mind and get a totally different dress once they arrive. (They ask supposedly so that they can try to be sure they have the right dress and size on hand for what the child wants- but there is no guarantee that will be the case)   One time, DD just let me be surprised with her dress choice before the hair and make-up, but once she wanted to surprise me with everything which meant that I did not get to take pictures of the makeover because she made me keep my eyes closed. She loved conspiring with the Godmother in training to pick the "surprise" dress.  They do usually ask you what package when you book, but you can also change packages- last year we had the castle package booked, but she saw the Minnie Mouse Halloween dress and immediately wanted the special Halloween package instead.  I was thrilled because I got out much cheaper than I do with the castle package.  As far as the dresses, do you plan to cart all of the dresses you already have to the BBB?  She is probably going to want to leave there dressed up.  If she looked at all the dresses there and decided she did not want one because she liked the ones she had at home, I think they would let you do the cheaper package.   Unless you bought the dress at WDW/DL, or at one of the times where the Disney Store Website had the "parks" versions online, the dress at the BBB will be different. They are not the same as the Disney Store dresses.  When DD was 3, she just HAD to have the Disney Parks version of the Cinderella dress at BBB, even though we had the store version already.(She was a total Cinderella fanatic at that age- still mostly is).  I don't know about the FGIT helping with the dress.  I think usually they don't.  When DD wanted to surprise us, she mostly just wrangled herself into it on her own.  I do recall one time where she was yelling for help, but was telling me I had to close my eyes to help, and I'm pretty sure the FGIT asked me if it was okay if she helped her, and I said it was fine.  I'm not sure they are supposed to do that though.  They do, and they usually get some great ones, so I would say that is a good plan. Just be aware that some photopass photographers are better than others. If they aren't taking enough pics, don't be afraid to ask them to take more. We've mostly had good ones who took a bunch of photos during the makeover, but we had one photopass photographer at BBB who was far more interested in chatting with the FGITs around the place and the parents than in actually taking pictures of the kids getting makeovers. He was barely taking any of the BBB kids in his area during the makeovers, and was pretty much just doing the reveals.  I finally just went up to him and asked if he would mind going over and getting a few more pics of DD because  we had pre-purchased the photopass disc and were really hoping on getting a bunch of BBB makeover photos.  That was all it took to get him over there.  If you have issues with not enough photopass pics being taking, just go up to the photographer and say your DH has your camera at PL and you were hoping to get a bunch of MM photos and ask if they will take more.    We had one who was absolutely fantastic and took a ton of pictures during the makeover. DD was refusing to let me take pictures of her makeover with my camera that day for some reason, so he walked over to me, whispered "camera", and turned around and stuck his hand behind his back to take my camera, and then stared taking clandestine pictures of DD with my camera as well as his own.  It was pretty hilarious, how he would wait until she looked away from him and then would pull my camera up and shoot, or would hold it off to the side where she couldn't see what he was doing and shoot. He was totally playing "superspy" and having fun with us.   Hopefully you will get one like him!


Thank you for your awesome reply!  I really appreciate it!
Not sure we will try to do a surprise thing but I am open for her deciding whatever princess she wants. And now she wants her nails painted so that just upped the package! We will be lugging the dresses we have (usually get a locker and will have a stroller). We have a Disney Store Sofia dress, a Disney Parks Rapuznel, and both versions of Elsa! So I'm sure she will want to do Aurora .
Great advice on the photographer. I will give DH the SLR and hope for a good person at BBB!  I think I am more excited than DD!


----------



## sbarisch

Linas said:
			
		

> My DD wants to be Ariel for her bbb makeover. The Ariel dress at our local Disney Store and online is pretty tight fitting till about the top of the knees. After her appt, we are heading to MVMCP and I don't want her having a hard time walking around. Does bbb have a different dress for Ariel or should I start convincing DD to dress like another Disney Princess?



I believe the Ariel dress is the "human" princess dress, not the mermaid dress.


----------



## Funfire240

Linas said:


> My DD wants to be Ariel for her bbb makeover. The Ariel dress at our local Disney Store and online is pretty tight fitting till about the top of the knees. After her appt, we are heading to MVMCP and I don't want her having a hard time walking around. Does bbb have a different dress for Ariel or should I start convincing DD to dress like another Disney Princess?



There are two choices for Ariel - her green ball gown or the mermaid outfit.


----------



## Linas

Thank you Ladies!!! Can I add the dress when we get there without upgrading DD package? Should I call bbb and ask to be sure they have one in DD size?


----------



## sbarisch

Linas said:
			
		

> Thank you Ladies!!! Can I add the dress when we get there without upgrading DD package? Should I call bbb and ask to be sure they have one in DD size?



Here now, awaiting my daughter's appt with the fairy godmother-in-training. They do have both options, you can upgrade when you get here, and there is a store next door with all of them in various sizes.


----------



## Cluelyss

sbarisch said:


> Here now, awaiting my daughter's appt with the fairy godmother-in-training. They do have both options, you can upgrade when you get here, and there is a store next door with all of them in various sizes.


We bought a dress next door and brought it in with us on our last trip. Selection in BBB was much smaller than I expected, so glad we did.


----------



## J and R's mom

Hi everyone!  Thank you for the great information in this thread. 

My DD will be doing BBB for the first time in October. We will be at the MK location. We are planning on the Courtyard package (she likes her Elsa dress she has at home so that's what we are bringing). 

My question is:  About how long does the experience take?


----------



## Joe Dirt 1972

This is our fourth trip and we have always done the BBB and my 3 girls love it. We have first appointment Christmas day at MK. 

Reason we do this is because they allow you in the MK before it opens so we are the only ones on the street and we get really good pictures with no crowds in the pictures especially of the castle at Christmas with no one in it.

I suggest anyone book their appointments first of the day to get in the park before it opens and get some great pictures


----------



## crystalsmom1021




----------



## mdgineok

Hello,

Thanks for all the great info.  I see many people suggesting early appointments.  One question I have is will the hair/makeup last all day going on rides, etc.  We were planning on dinner at CRT and wanted her to look nice for that so we originally planned to have BBB right before and an early evening CRT dinner.  Thanks!

Mark in MN



Joe Dirt 1972 said:


> This is our fourth trip and we have always done the BBB and my 3 girls love it. We have first appointment Christmas day at MK.
> 
> Reason we do this is because they allow you in the MK before it opens so we are the only ones on the street and we get really good pictures with no crowds in the pictures especially of the castle at Christmas with no one in it.
> 
> I suggest anyone book their appointments first of the day to get in the park before it opens and get some great pictures


----------



## luvmy2babies

mdgineok said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for all the great info.  I see many people suggesting early appointments.  One question I have is will the hair/makeup last all day going on rides, etc.  We were planning on dinner at CRT and wanted her to look nice for that so we originally planned to have BBB right before and an early evening CRT dinner.  Thanks!
> 
> Mark in MN



The 3 times we did it the hair lasted through the next day including the time we went during Tropical Storm Debby in 2012.  And they give you the makeup and nail polish that is left over to take with you.


----------



## MamaCrystal

The package info mentions that a tote is included.  I'm wondering what size/style it is?  Our girls are going to BBB on Halloween and we're going to MNSSHP that night.  Would the tote be suitable for trick-or-treat candy?


----------



## Funfire240

MamaCrystal said:
			
		

> The package info mentions that a tote is included.  I'm wondering what size/style it is?  Our girls are going to BBB on Halloween and we're going to MNSSHP that night.  Would the tote be suitable for trick-or-treat candy?



It is a drawstring backpack


----------



## StarDreamer

MamaCrystal said:


> The package info mentions that a tote is included.  I'm wondering what size/style it is?  Our girls are going to BBB on Halloween and we're going to MNSSHP that night.  Would the tote be suitable for trick-or-treat candy?



It's a full size drawstring backpack. I think it would be great for trick or treating.


----------



## luvmy2babies

MamaCrystal said:


> The package info mentions that a tote is included.  I'm wondering what size/style it is?  Our girls are going to BBB on Halloween and we're going to MNSSHP that night.  Would the tote be suitable for trick-or-treat candy?



Actually it is a tote bag now unless they switched them back since May.  Pretty much shopping bag size.  It has Minnie Mouse on it.  I was slightly disappointed.  I really liked those drawstring backpacks.  But we do have 2 of them from previous trips.  It was kind of awkward carrying it around the rest of the day, but it did hold a lot of stuff so it would be perfect for trick or treating.


----------



## Funfire240

luvmy2babies said:


> Actually it is a tote bag now unless they switched them back since May.  Pretty much shopping bag size.  It has Minnie Mouse on it.  I was slightly disappointed.  I really liked those drawstring backpacks.  But we do have 2 of them from previous trips.  It was kind of awkward carrying it around the rest of the day, but it did hold a lot of stuff so it would be perfect for trick or treating.



We were there in July and received the same pink drawstring backpack as the past few years.  I would've liked the Minnie Mouse bag for something different since we now have 3 backpacks floating around the house.


----------



## MamaCrystal

Interesting that it was different in May and then back to the norm in July!  Thanks for the info, everyone


----------



## StarDreamer

We were just there a couple weeks ago and it was the drawstring bags


----------



## luvmy2babies

I'm glad they switched it back even though our BBB days are behind us now.  That tote bag didn't really seem to fit the experience IMHO.


----------



## ElsasFan

We are taking our two daughters (ages 4 and 6) to BBB in November.  I already have their dresses (Belle and Cinderella) to take with us.  I am trying to figure out what kind of shoes they should wear.  Any suggestions?  They are both so girly--want to be dressed up for everything (even WDW) and although I'm planning on them wearing athletic shoes for the parks, I don't think they'll want to wear them when they are all dressed up.  Those princess dress up shoes don't look like a very good option, comfort-wise.  What have your daughters worn for shoes?

We have a mid-afternoon appointment, then dinner at CRT, but I'm sure there will be plenty of walking after BBB.


----------



## luvmy2babies

ElsasFan said:


> We are taking our two daughters (ages 4 and 6) to BBB in November.  I already have their dresses (Belle and Cinderella) to take with us.  I am trying to figure out what kind of shoes they should wear.  Any suggestions?  They are both so girly--want to be dressed up for everything (even WDW) and although I'm planning on them wearing athletic shoes for the parks, I don't think they'll want to wear them when they are all dressed up.  Those princess dress up shoes don't look like a very good option, comfort-wise.  What have your daughters worn for shoes?
> 
> We have a mid-afternoon appointment, then dinner at CRT, but I'm sure there will be plenty of walking after BBB.




I have used a dressy sandal but my daughter was older than your two.  She would generally switch into a Teva flip flop for walking.  Last time I happened to have a pair the same color as her dress and the flip flops had sparkles.  For  your two perhaps a Disney Princess themed sandal or ballet flat.  I have seen those used.  

Here is the link to the images pages that came up when I googled Disney Princess ballet flat.  Usually you can click on the picture to go to the source for purchase.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...sPY7AaJkoCgCA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=906&bih=308

Here's the one for sandals.  

https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...jDqnB7AbQ64A4&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=906&bih=308


----------



## susanch12345

Did you all call in at 180 days to get a reservation at BBB? We didn't book our trip until 120+_ days before our trip. I have been calling and calling, but no appointments!


----------



## JMSMommy

Am I just out of luck?  My almost 7 year old has decided she would REALLY like to do this...our trip is 10/26-11/1.


----------



## luvmy2babies

susanch12345 said:


> Did you all call in at 180 days to get a reservation at BBB? We didn't book our trip until 120+_ days before our trip. I have been calling and calling, but no appointments!



I did actually, but I really didnt have much flexibility especially the 1st and 3rd times we did it because I wanted that and CRT.  So I needed a specific hour plus needed an appointment at Magic Kingdom and wasnt really open to the Downtown Disney location.  Depending on when you are going and your flexibility you could still get a spot.  You could also follow the cancellation threads that seem to have popped up if there is one for your month.

Id keep calling, especially around your 45 day mark because people who decide to either move or cancel their packages will cancel around then.


----------



## luvmy2babies

JMSMommy said:


> Am I just out of luck?  My almost 7 year old has decided she would REALLY like to do this...our trip is 10/26-11/1.



I'd put them on speed dial and keep calling as often as possible and subscribe and stalk the cancellation thread on this forum.  You also might have to be flexible.  Downtown Disney tends to have more openings than the MK location.


----------



## EGW113

ElsasFan said:


> We are taking our two daughters (ages 4 and 6) to BBB in November.  I already have their dresses (Belle and Cinderella) to take with us.  I am trying to figure out what kind of shoes they should wear.  Any suggestions?  They are both so girly--want to be dressed up for everything (even WDW) and although I'm planning on them wearing athletic shoes for the parks, I don't think they'll want to wear them when they are all dressed up.  Those princess dress up shoes don't look like a very good option, comfort-wise.  What have your daughters worn for shoes?  We have a mid-afternoon appointment, then dinner at CRT, but I'm sure there will be plenty of walking after BBB.



We are doing pink sparkly Toms (they have blue & gold sparkle too). They're comfy enough to wear all day, cute, and we'll get use out of them other than just our trip.


----------



## Funfire240

susanch12345 said:


> Did you all call in at 180 days to get a reservation at BBB? We didn't book our trip until 120+_ days before our trip. I have been calling and calling, but no appointments!





JMSMommy said:


> Am I just out of luck?  My almost 7 year old has decided she would REALLY like to do this...our trip is 10/26-11/1.



Keep trying.  Last year we booked our trip 2 weeks before we left in July.  I was able to get an appointment at MK and then I continued to call daily and within a couple days before, was able to move it up a couple different times to earlier in the day


----------



## Linas

ElsasFan said:


> We are taking our two daughters (ages 4 and 6) to BBB in November.  I already have their dresses (Belle and Cinderella) to take with us.  I am trying to figure out what kind of shoes they should wear.  Any suggestions?  They are both so girly--want to be dressed up for everything (even WDW) and although I'm planning on them wearing athletic shoes for the parks, I don't think they'll want to wear them when they are all dressed up.  Those princess dress up shoes don't look like a very good option, comfort-wise.  What have your daughters worn for shoes?  We have a mid-afternoon appointment, then dinner at CRT, but I'm sure there will be plenty of walking after BBB.


I just bought Sperry black sequin shoes for my DD. They are super cute and comfy enough to wear all day. They are cheaper on Amazon. I paid around $28 plus eligible for free shipping. She will get additional use out of them.


----------



## obxlvr13

I called about 50 days out for our reservation.  It was tricky and I had to rearrange everything to make the BBB appt make sense but it's definitely doable!  Stay diligent in your phone calls to see if someone cancelled and you can take their spot. Good luck!


----------



## J and R's mom

My dilemma: 

We have an 11:50am BBB reservation at MK. 

We have SDMT FP+s with a 12:10-1:10 return window.

Will we be able to make it to SDMT by 1:10pm?  We have our own dress and will probably do the castle package. This is our first BBB so I have no idea how long it takes. 

If only all of life's "dilemmas" were like this one.....how sweet that would be.


----------



## texasweather

I'm confused about the dress selection at the BBB at Downtown Disney.  I hear it's in a Disney store, so I'm assuming that store will carry all of the normal Disney Store dresses?  But I also think that BBB has their own parks dresses..  If I don't get the deluxe package that includes a dress, but I still want to let them pick out a dress, how does that work?  Just let them pick one at the Disney Store first, then go in to BBB?  Or can we buy the parks dress a la carte?  

Trying to decide if I should just buy one at Disney Store online right now as they are 25% off..  Do they mark down further after Halloween?  Or is 25% about as good as it gets for DS princess dresses?

Also - are the parks costumes any higher quality than the regular Disney Store dresses?  I'm assuming they're not the quality of the DS "deluxe" dresses.


----------



## Funfire240

J and R's mom said:


> My dilemma:
> 
> We have an 11:50am BBB reservation at MK.
> 
> We have SDMT FP+s with a 12:10-1:10 return window.
> 
> Will we be able to make it to SDMT by 1:10pm?  We have our own dress and will probably do the castle package. This is our first BBB so I have no idea how long it takes.
> 
> If only all of life's "dilemmas" were like this one.....how sweet that would be.



It's hard to say IMO - depends on whether or not they get backed up. If you get in right at 11:50 you may cut it close but if they are running behind you might not make it.  I don't think we've ever been sat on time and we do early morning times.  The one time we had a 1:00 appt. DD wasn't sat until about 1:30.



texasweather said:


> I'm confused about the dress selection at the BBB at Downtown Disney.  I hear it's in a Disney store, so I'm assuming that store will carry all of the normal Disney Store dresses?  But I also think that BBB has their own parks dresses..  If I don't get the deluxe package that includes a dress, but I still want to let them pick out a dress, how does that work?  Just let them pick one at the Disney Store first, then go in to BBB?  Or can we buy the parks dress a la carte?
> 
> It's inside the World of Disney which is different from a Disney Store.  They sell the dresses that are sold in the parks and they are different (and more costly) than those at the Disney Store
> Trying to decide if I should just buy one at Disney Store online right now as they are 25% off..  Do they mark down further after Halloween?  Or is 25% about as good as it gets for DS princess dresses?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I am really on the fence about this:

We have so many costumes, Belle, Belle Christmas, Aurora, Anna coronation, Jasmine, Pocahontas, Zarina, Sofia, Merida, Cinderella and I'm probably forgetting at least 1.
My thought is to take the dress and accessories with me. We will be eating at CRT that evening, and my thought was to get the tiara and glass slipper from the dinner. Can you buy a tiara separately at BBB? (namely the Anna coronation crown). I will have another grandchild with me who is too young so I thought to get the accessories at CRT and think the 4 year old will rather have the CRT tiara over the  BBB one? Any thoughts on this from someone who has been to BBB?
Also we are doing MM so will the pictures be as good and as plentiful as they would be if we do the Castle package? Is the tutu and t shirt worth the extra $35.00? Just trying to figure out what to do.
(Her absolute favorite costume is Zarina)


----------



## KMcCP

Wow 193 pages, that's a lot of reading! Can anybody tell me if the sizes still run upwards of 14? Also is it possible to get a less expensive package, and just add the cost of a dress onto it without doing a big expensive package with the pictures and everything? Thanks. Oh and also, do they have Anna's coronation dress available?


----------



## FantasmicMike

Some of this may be answered in the depths of this thread, but I didn't find answers to two questions that I have in the first or last several.

We have an 8:15 appointment for my DD6, on a day that MK opens at 9.  Will they allow our entire party of 5 in early, or just DD and a guardian?

We're also bringing our own Belle dress - should she go ahead and be wearing it when we arrive, or is putting it on part of the experience?


----------



## Lalalyn

We have a reservation at 8:30am.  I want to buy her a dress for it, but someone previosly mentioned buying one at a store next to BBB.  Does that store open when the parks open at 9?  Should we buy one the day or two before and bring it with us?


----------



## Peanut Butter

KMcCP said:


> Also is it possible to get a less expensive package, and just add the cost of a dress onto it without doing a big expensive package with the pictures and everything? Thanks. Oh and also, do they have Anna's coronation dress available?



Yes. This is what we did this week. I got the castle package (hair, makeup, nails) and added on the dress and some $20 flip flops. I looked at my receipt later and noticed I got an $18 discount for a "bundle". Idk what it was for but it basically made the shoes free! 

Yes, they have the Anna coronation dress. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Peanut Butter

FantasmicMike said:


> We're also bringing our own Belle dress - should she go ahead and be wearing it when we arrive, or is putting it on part of the experience?



Putting it on there is part of the experience.  Have fun! It was one of the best parts of our trip!


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

FantasmicMike said:


> Some of this may be answered in the depths of this thread, but I didn't find answers to two questions that I have in the first or last several.  We have an 8:15 appointment for my DD6, on a day that MK opens at 9.  Will they allow our entire party of 5 in early, or just DD and a guardian?  We're also bringing our own Belle dress - should she go ahead and be wearing it when we arrive, or is putting it on part of the experience?



Your whole party will be allowed in together, as long as they are all there with you when you want to go through the gate. You will love the boutique that early! There will be tons of space to get great pictures without it being so crowded!


----------



## PixieDustPrincessXO

Lalalyn said:


> We have a reservation at 8:30am.  I want to buy her a dress for it, but someone previosly mentioned buying one at a store next to BBB.  Does that store open when the parks open at 9?  Should we buy one the day or two before and bring it with us?



That store will open at 9, but they do sell the same dresses right there at the boutique. You could just buy it when you get there and she can change there.


----------



## Funfire240

FantasmicMike said:
			
		

> Some of this may be answered in the depths of this thread, but I didn't find answers to two questions that I have in the first or last several.
> 
> We have an 8:15 appointment for my DD6, on a day that MK opens at 9.  Will they allow our entire party of 5 in early, or just DD and a guardian?
> 
> We're also bringing our own Belle dress - should she go ahead and be wearing it when we arrive, or is putting it on part of the experience?



Your entire party will be let in. We had a total of 8 one time. I always have DD wear her dress. We get a time prior to park opening and I love the pics of her walking on an almost empty Main Street to the castle in her dress.


----------



## babygirlamg

Are the dress choices different at the castle then Bbb in Dtd??


----------



## kalliyan1

Are they offering any of the frozen hairstyles?


----------



## Frozen2014

kalliyan1 said:


> Are they offering any of the frozen hairstyles?



When we went in October, they didn't.  However, our DD wore her Anna dress and she selected one of the bun styles they offered, so it was like her at coronation.  Maybe it's changed though or someone has a different response.


----------



## KMcCP

I was just there Thursday, and it's still the standard 4 styles to choose from. They did have Elsa's dress and Anna's coronation dress available though.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

Wow this is really long!  We have an appointment that my TA made at BBB at 2:00 pm, but would love to make it early.  Can you do this online or only by phone?  Where do i find the number to call?  I also ne r d to find a dress in a 12 or 14.  Do they go up that high at BBB? Any suggestions of where i can find one in this size ahead of time? I have looked on the Disney Store's website with no luck!


----------



## deedeew80

I'm a bit confused.  I called Disney today to reserve a time for BBB.  I asked for the least expensive package.  She gave me the package for hair & makeup only, I would just need to bring our own dress/shoes.  The price she gave me was $40.  I do not see any pricing for $40 anywhere!  Did she give me the wrong information?


----------



## jenseib

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Wow this is really long!  We have an appointment that my TA made at BBB at 2:00 pm, but would love to make it early.  Can you do this online or only by phone?  Where do i find the number to call?  I also ne r d to find a dress in a 12 or 14.  Do they go up that high at BBB? Any suggestions of where i can find one in this size ahead of time? I have looked on the Disney Store's website with no luck!



It's likely that was the earliest appointment she could get, especially if you are past the 180 day mark when making it. I don't have the number offhand, but it might be on the first page here. You can only do it on the phone and it does not show up in your MDE.

They used to have a few styles that went up to 14 but I am hearing lately that more often than not they don't have them in stock...and it was just a few styles. I suggest looking online for a costume store and getting something ahead of time from there. I have found that if you wear a unique dress...something not offered by the parks, you often get a little more attention through out the day.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenseib said:


> I don't have the number offhand, but it might be on the first page here.



1-407-WDW-STYLE if I recall correctly.


----------



## Frozen2014

pinkgirlmommy said:


> Wow this is really long!  We have an appointment that my TA made at BBB at 2:00 pm, but would love to make it early.  Can you do this online or only by phone?  Where do i find the number to call?  I also ne r d to find a dress in a 12 or 14.  Do they go up that high at BBB? Any suggestions of where i can find one in this size ahead of time? I have looked on the Disney Store's website with no luck!



You need to call BBB directly.  The number is on the Disney website on the attraction itself.
BTW, we did a 1:30pm appointment and then booked CRT for dinner.  Was a lovely combo, and it still let DD walk around the park in the afternoon all done up.
When you call you can ask if they carry the your DD's dress sizes.  I suppose you can check places like Walmart for other versions if Disney doesn't have.  Not sure though.


----------



## castleofmist

Hi, are there any reports of Belle's holiday dress being available? I assume not, but thought I would check. We have an appointment for 12/14 at MK. Thanks!


----------



## Rosenichole

i have a 8:45 app for my daughter how early will they let you into the park there are no magic hours as of now i am trying to figure how early we would need to get to the park (we stay off property) so driving parking monorail and bag check all need to be figured out thanks


----------



## jenseib

Rosenichole said:


> i have a 8:45 app for my daughter how early will they let you into the park there are no magic hours as of now i am trying to figure how early we would need to get to the park (we stay off property) so driving parking monorail and bag check all need to be figured out thanks



You may have to ferry over as the monorail doesn't always open early.


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

jenseib said:


> It's likely that was the earliest appointment she could get, especially if you are past the 180 day mark when making it. I don't have the number offhand, but it might be on the first page here. You can only do it on the phone and it does not show up in your MDE.
> 
> They used to have a few styles that went up to 14 but I am hearing lately that more often than not they don't have them in stock...and it was just a few styles. I suggest looking online for a costume store and getting something ahead of time from there. I have found that if you wear a unique dress...something not offered by the parks, you often get a little more attention through out the day.



I haven't been able to find anything larger except ladies Small but that's way too big! Anyone have a suggestion for where to get size 14 Anna costume?


----------



## jenseib

pinkgirlmommy said:


> I haven't been able to find anything larger except ladies Small but that's way too big! Anyone have a suggestion for where to get size 14 Anna costume?




A ladies small would be pretty comparable to a size 14....maybe slightly bigger...but costumes tend to run small.....  or a XS if you can find it.  Have you tried some costume sites online?  Some have Teen sizes.  When my daughter was 7 I was buying off the teen sizes because the kids sizes always run much smaller. The teen sizes run small too.  Now we go with adults as she is 10 and very tall.  She wears a kids 16/18 now. I am buying her a lot of smalls or mediums in adults now.


----------



## pmaurer74

I found the thread.. I was looking for this earlier. I just posted on the main board. My appt. on Sunday is at 5:40 at DTD, I have 1900 PF ADR at 7:20pm. We plan to drive if that helps but will it be too tight? Would I have luck checking in early at BBB? In my experience we were seated about 45 minutes after check in is that normal and should I expect that? How long does the crown package usually take?


----------



## jenseib

pmaurer74 said:


> I found the thread.. I was looking for this earlier. I just posted on the main board. My appt. on Sunday is at 5:40 at DTD, I have 1900 PF ADR at 7:20pm. We plan to drive if that helps but will it be too tight? Would I have luck checking in early at BBB? In my experience we were seated about 45 minutes after check in is that normal and should I expect that? How long does the crown package usually take?



That will be cutting it close.  Driving won't get you there faster. I suggest taking the boat to GF from MK.  Yes check in early but my guess is they won't be able to get you in early, though you could check earlier in the day and see if they can move it up.


----------



## pmaurer74

jenseib said:


> That will be cutting it close.  Driving won't get you there faster. I suggest taking the boat to GF from MK.  Yes check in early but my guess is they won't be able to get you in early, though you could check earlier in the day and see if they can move it up.


Why would I go to MK? The appt is at DTD.


----------



## jenseib

pmaurer74 said:


> Why would I go to MK? The appt is at DTD.



aha..I missed that.  I think if possible to try and make the appointment early then.  Thats really going to be hard to make if they are busy.


----------



## pmaurer74

jenseib said:


> aha..I missed that.  I think if possible to try and make the appointment early then.  Thats really going to be hard to make if they are busy.



OK thanks! My DH is going to go to the ADR first before us to make sure they know we are coming but may be late.


----------



## PalVal

What are my chances of getting an Elsa and Anna dress each in size 14?  Do they sell them at Bibbity bobbity boo in Downtown disney or should I get them on-line before our trip in February? Thank you.


----------



## jenseib

PalVal said:


> What are my chances of getting an Elsa and Anna dress each in size 14?  Do they sell them at Bibbity bobbity boo in Downtown disney or should I get them on-line before our trip in February? Thank you.



Get them beforehand


----------



## Liz311w

My DD is obsessed with Elsa.  I made her an elaborate Elsa dress for Halloween.  If she were to wear her dress I made can they do her hair and make up to have her look like Elsa or will they only do the Princesses they have listed?  Are they planning on adding Elsa and Anna any time soon?  She really isn't in to the other princesses anymore.   But she really wants to do the BBB.


----------



## mom2rtk

Liz311w said:


> My DD is obsessed with Elsa.  I made her an elaborate Elsa dress for Halloween.  If she were to wear her dress I made can they do her hair and make up to have her look like Elsa or will they only do the Princesses they have listed?  Are they planning on adding Elsa and Anna any time soon?  She really isn't in to the other princesses anymore.   But she really wants to do the BBB.



They will not vary their standard offerings.


----------



## momof2n2

jenseib said:


> A ladies small would be pretty comparable to a size 14....maybe slightly bigger...but costumes tend to run small.....  or a XS if you can find it.  Have you tried some costume sites online?  Some have Teen sizes.  When my daughter was 7 I was buying off the teen sizes because the kids sizes always run much smaller. The teen sizes run small too.  Now we go with adults as she is 10 and very tall.  She wears a kids 16/18 now. I am buying her a lot of smalls or mediums in adults now.



My 10 y o DD wears 16/18 and I just bought her an adult small Merida costume that is only a bitty-bit bigger than perfect.


----------



## momof2n2

mom2rtk said:


> They will not vary their standard offerings.



This. 

My friend worked there for a year. They are trained for those specific styles and them only. They have zero variance allowed. 

Seriously - it became one of the most boring jobs ever.


----------



## fabulousfive

Liz311w said:


> My DD is obsessed with Elsa.  I made her an elaborate Elsa dress for Halloween.  If she were to wear her dress I made can they do her hair and make up to have her look like Elsa or will they only do the Princesses they have listed?  Are they planning on adding Elsa and Anna any time soon?  She really isn't in to the other princesses anymore.   But she really wants to do the BBB.



When we were there one year ago they had Elsa as a princess choice at BBB. I would inquire upon booking if they still have that style. My daughter almost chose it, but it was a wig and she wanted her own hair styled.


----------



## castleofmist

We were just there mid-December and there was no offering other than the standard four -- the bun hairstyle and the ones with the hairpieces. I was disappointed they did not have an Elsa braid, but I can see that it is for efficiency.


----------



## sbd78

Anyone know if they are still offering the Sofia the First package? TIA.


----------



## hardingk

Does anyone know if they have the Frozen Fever dresses?


----------



## Choozee

I know that this has probably been asked before but hey 147 pages... Later... Does the memory maker get used for additional pictures during BBB?


----------



## Funfire240

Choozee said:


> I know that this has probably been asked before but hey 147 pages... Later... Does the memory maker get used for additional pictures during BBB?



Yes it does.  There are photographers there during the makeover


----------



## StaciaRae

Is one BBB better than the other?  We are torn between doing in MK and then lunch at CRT, or using our MK time differently and doing BBB at Downtown Disney on our 'down day'?


----------



## Funfire240

We have never done DTD so I can't really compare - we just always figured it was more magical for DD being in the castle for it and then being able to walk all day at MK


----------



## gortman65

I'm sure these questions are answered in this thread but here they are anyway:

1) What time does the reservation phone line open? Is it 7:00 am Eastern time?

2) Does the booking window open at 180 days from the desired BBB date, or is it 180 from the start of your on-site stay (180 + 10)?

Thanks!


----------



## Funfire240

I believe it's still 7 am and yes it is 180+10 for onsite


----------



## DisMama5

Could someone please list the most up to date princess dress options. We are going in November and are planning to do BBB in MK. I seem to be finding mixed answers of what costume options are available now...? TIA  (I would say Elsa, Anna, Ariel, rapunzel, belle and Cinderella would be the choices we are looking between, maybe Merida too lol so we have a good range! Just curious what's available for choices at the least right now) thanks!!!!


----------



## cinderella'smommy

Hi, I have a timing question as I am trying to put together the finishing touches on our touring plan.  We have BBB reservation for 8:10 in the castle for two girls; they are doing the basic package without dresses.  The last time we did this, my DD chose the big poofy hairdo with extensions, and it seemed to take a bit of time.  I am not sure if we just had a slow FGIT (but, she was really fantastic!), or that hairdo is particularly slow.  Just wondering what the average time to be done with the hair and on to the rides!


----------



## gortman65

Funfire240 said:


> I believe it's still 7 am and yes it is 180+10 for onsite



You are correct.  I called today at the 185 day point (5 days into our late-October trip) and was able to get the reservations I wanted.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cassy829

StaciaRae said:


> Is one BBB better than the other?  We are torn between doing in MK and then lunch at CRT, or using our MK time differently and doing BBB at Downtown Disney on our 'down day'?


We have done both and IMO the castle was a lot better.  Our FGIT was wonderful and the overall feel of being transformed in the Castle was magical.  At DTD it felt like we were in a store's dressing room. We were also having a rough day, so that may be affecting my strong opinion


----------



## Funfire240

cinderella'smommy said:


> Hi, I have a timing question as I am trying to put together the finishing touches on our touring plan.  We have BBB reservation for 8:10 in the castle for two girls; they are doing the basic package without dresses.  The last time we did this, my DD chose the big poofy hairdo with extensions, and it seemed to take a bit of time.  I am not sure if we just had a slow FGIT (but, she was really fantastic!), or that hairdo is particularly slow.  Just wondering what the average time to be done with the hair and on to the rides!



It the times my DD has done this, the fastest style seemed to be the fairytale princess that is up in the bun.  She's done the pop princess twice (once with all pink hair, the other all colors) and then the diva with the matching extension.  The last three seemed to take more time with the pop princess taking even more than the diva.  It also depends on the time of day, if you end up waiting or not. Last time we had a 8:50 a.m. appt. and with checking in early still didn't get called back until about 9:15


----------



## Hezzy04

I have two questions.

1. We have a 8:05 appointment for 2 girls. Both will have the largest package. Does anyone know about how long we should expect the appointment to take? I feel like most people say around an hour? Does that seem right? Also, does that hour include the photo shoot after, or will that make the total time even longer? I'm just trying to make a plan for the trip, a rough idea about time would help 

2. I know there are photographers through the whole process. Do they actually scan your band after each time they take pics of your child? Or is there some other way we get those photos? I already ordered Memory Maker! Just wondering how it's done since I assume maybe they got back and forth a lot between all the little girls there.


----------



## mom2rtk

Just as an FYI to anyone reading this thread since it was bumped........the information in the first post of this thread is very much out of date. You will not see those same costumes when you go.

We haven't done the largest package, so I can't answer how long it will take. It will vary greatly depending on what time of day you are going, and now far behind they are running. Just be flexible, enjoy, and don't rush. When we went with a friend, the girls were in side by side chairs, so it really didn't take longer than a single appointment.

We haven't gone since magic bands rolled out, so can't answer that. They used to give each patron a photopass card, which was left on the counter, and the photographer scanned it after each series of shots. Maybe they ask you to lay a magic band there now for easy access?


----------



## Funfire240

mom2rtk said:


> Just as an FYI to anyone reading this thread since it was bumped........the information in the first post of this thread is very much out of date. You will not see those same costumes when you go.
> 
> We haven't done the largest package, so I can't answer how long it will take. It will vary greatly depending on what time of day you are going, and now far behind they are running. Just be flexible, enjoy, and don't rush. When we went with a friend, the girls were in side by side chairs, so it really didn't take longer than a single appointment.
> 
> We haven't gone since magic bands rolled out, so can't answer that. They used to give each patron a photopass card, which was left on the counter, and the photographer scanned it after each series of shots. Maybe they ask you to lay a magic band there now for easy access?



We were just there Thursday. For the photos they have a photopass card that they keep near your child and use and then you are given the card after the reveal photos. For the photo session after if you choose they will scan your magic band

We also had 2 girls and they were put side by side. Our appt.was 830 but they were called back a little later but unfortunately I don't recall what time we got out


----------



## Mambo Junkie

If you are making a fast pass or dining reservation, to be on the safe side I would allow 1 1/2 hours. I think overall it took around 45 or so minutes but we did have to wait some. We got there a little bit early and we went over to Castle Couture and picked out a dress. Less confusion and there were lots to pick from. The shop is located directly behind the castle.


----------



## bashuck

Hezzy04 said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. We have a 8:05 appointment for 2 girls. Both will have the largest package. Does anyone know about how long we should expect the appointment to take? I feel like most people say around an hour? Does that seem right? Also, does that hour include the photo shoot after, or will that make the total time even longer? I'm just trying to make a plan for the trip, a rough idea about time would help
> 
> 2. I know there are photographers through the whole process. Do they actually scan your band after each time they take pics of your child? Or is there some other way we get those photos? I already ordered Memory Maker! Just wondering how it's done since I assume maybe they got back and forth a lot between all the little girls there.



Pretty sure I have read that they are getting rid of the photographers at the BBB (still have the photoshoot after).  I believe they already stopped at the disney springs location and will at some point at the MK.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I had read they did away with the photographers then brought them back due to numerous requests. I know when I made my reservation 2 days ago the CM recommended I get the Memory Maker and when I told her I had already purchased it, she talked about how it would free me up to enjoy watching the girls get their experience. Below is a link to a previous discussion about it:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bbb-eliminated-photopass-photographers.3457574/

ETA: When we did our photo shoot afterward, the studio was directly behind the castle, and it was a walk in/walk out. No line, and the photo shoot took maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## pinn1905

Is there a BBB cancellation thread, similar to the one for ADRs? We booked a last minute trip and I have been trying to get my daughter an appt with no luck!
Thanks!


----------



## Hezzy04

Funfire240 said:


> We were just there Thursday. For the photos they have a photopass card that they keep near your child and use and then you are given the card after the reveal photos. For the photo session after if you choose they will scan your magic band



So I assume I'd have to somehow connect the card to my memory maker? Is there a code or something I can enter when I go to look at my photos?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Hezzy04 said:


> So I assume I'd have to somehow connect the card to my memory maker? Is there a code or something I can enter when I go to look at my photos?


Yes, you can usually put in the code and access your photos, but the best way is to go to a photo pass location (every park and at least most resorts have them) and they will do it for you.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

For instance, we did the Wonderland Tea Party and someone took my backpack with the photo pass card in it. I was able to go to the photo pass desk at the Grand Floridian and access the pictures. They entered them into my Memory Maker account.


----------



## Funfire240

Hezzy04 said:


> So I assume I'd have to somehow connect the card to my memory maker? Is there a code or something I can enter when I go to look at my photos?


There is a number code to add in from the card or with the Disney parks app the square box (sorry drawing a blank on what it's called -- long day traveling home) can be scanned to add in.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

pinn1905 said:


> Is there a BBB cancellation thread, similar to the one for ADRs? We booked a last minute trip and I have been trying to get my daughter an appt with no luck!
> Thanks!


Sorry there is not a cancellation thread as far as I know but do check the restaurant board as well because I sometimes see cancellations listed there, too.


----------



## novatwinmom

I'm taking my 5 year old twin daughters to BBB the last week in January,  scheduled before park open at the castle our first full day in the park.  I'm considering the castle package (this trip is for MY birthday so I'm splurging in a big way, living vicariously through my kids...).  Plus I know that if I try to get them to pick a costume ahead of time they'll see something they like better when we're there, give me puppy dog eyes, and I'll end up buying the one they want while there, so I might as well budget for the big package to begin with.  We don't go every year - this is their first visit they'll remember (they don't really believe me that they visited at age 13 months).

The description says it includes "a complete costume of your choice plus Accessories".  Does that include shoes? And if it does, what kind of shoes?  The hard plastic kind sold in the dress up aisle of Target?  Something a little more comfortable?   I saw mention a few years ago of flip flops, but that was a few years ago and it will be January when we're there.

I'm thinking I should use whatever is included for photos and until they start complaining,  then switch to something I bring from home.   Has anyone found something that looks dressy on top but has a sneaker bottom?  One of my girls will likely insist on only wearing "beautiful" shoes with her princess dress - and to her beautiful means pink and/or sparkly, but preferably both.


----------



## trara1375

novatwinmom said:


> I'm taking my 5 year old twin daughters to BBB the last week in January,  scheduled before park open at the castle our first full day in the park.  I'm considering the castle package (this trip is for MY birthday so I'm splurging in a big way, living vicariously through my kids...).  Plus I know that if I try to get them to pick a costume ahead of time they'll see something they like better when we're there, give me puppy dog eyes, and I'll end up buying the one they want while there, so I might as well budget for the big package to begin with.  We don't go every year - this is their first visit they'll remember (they don't really believe me that they visited at age 13 months).
> 
> The description says it includes "a complete costume of your choice plus Accessories".  Does that include shoes? And if it does, what kind of shoes?  The hard plastic kind sold in the dress up aisle of Target?  Something a little more comfortable?   I saw mention a few years ago of flip flops, but that was a few years ago and it will be January when we're there.
> 
> I'm thinking I should use whatever is included for photos and until they start complaining,  then switch to something I bring from home.   Has anyone found something that looks dressy on top but has a sneaker bottom?  One of my girls will likely insist on only wearing "beautiful" shoes with her princess dress - and to her beautiful means pink and/or sparkly, but preferably both.




When we where there in June 2015 my we brought our own dress and had planned on her Frozen summer sandals but then I saw they had princess high tops...we ended up with those instead...I loved them and they matched her Belle Dress much better...We paid separately for these, so I don't know what is included in the big BBB package.  I hope the picture works.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

As you can see, my DGD rocked her tennies.


----------



## Hezzy04

novatwinmom said:


> I'm taking my 5 year old twin daughters to BBB the last week in January,  scheduled before park open at the castle our first full day in the park.  I'm considering the castle package (this trip is for MY birthday so I'm splurging in a big way, living vicariously through my kids...).  Plus I know that if I try to get them to pick a costume ahead of time they'll see something they like better when we're there, give me puppy dog eyes, and I'll end up buying the one they want while there, so I might as well budget for the big package to begin with.  We don't go every year - this is their first visit they'll remember (they don't really believe me that they visited at age 13 months).
> 
> The description says it includes "a complete costume of your choice plus Accessories".  Does that include shoes? And if it does, what kind of shoes?  The hard plastic kind sold in the dress up aisle of Target?  Something a little more comfortable?   I saw mention a few years ago of flip flops, but that was a few years ago and it will be January when we're there.
> 
> I'm thinking I should use whatever is included for photos and until they start complaining,  then switch to something I bring from home.   Has anyone found something that looks dressy on top but has a sneaker bottom?  One of my girls will likely insist on only wearing "beautiful" shoes with her princess dress - and to her beautiful means pink and/or sparkly, but preferably both.



I have some of the same questions as you, since I haven't been with my daughters yet! However, I just wanted to suggest....we are bringing comfortable silver sandals with fort girls. That way, they go with the dresses decently, but also won't kill their feet!


----------



## Funfire240

novatwinmom said:


> I'm taking my 5 year old twin daughters to BBB the last week in January,  scheduled before park open at the castle our first full day in the park.  I'm considering the castle package (this trip is for MY birthday so I'm splurging in a big way, living vicariously through my kids...).  Plus I know that if I try to get them to pick a costume ahead of time they'll see something they like better when we're there, give me puppy dog eyes, and I'll end up buying the one they want while there, so I might as well budget for the big package to begin with.  We don't go every year - this is their first visit they'll remember (they don't really believe me that they visited at age 13 months).
> 
> The description says it includes "a complete costume of your choice plus Accessories".  Does that include shoes? And if it does, what kind of shoes?  The hard plastic kind sold in the dress up aisle of Target?  Something a little more comfortable?   I saw mention a few years ago of flip flops, but that was a few years ago and it will be January when we're there.
> 
> I'm thinking I should use whatever is included for photos and until they start complaining,  then switch to something I bring from home.   Has anyone found something that looks dressy on top but has a sneaker bottom?  One of my girls will likely insist on only wearing "beautiful" shoes with her princess dress - and to her beautiful means pink and/or sparkly, but preferably both.



The first two years at 3 and 4 when we had a stroller my DD had fancier shoes but since then she's always just worn her tennis shoes but she's the type that likes to be comfortable


----------



## RachaelA

Are the picture showing up if they scan your magic band if you have an AP?


----------



## novatwinmom

trara1375 said:


> View attachment 134061
> 
> 
> When we where there in June 2015 my we brought our own dress and had planned on her Frozen summer sandals but then I saw they had princess high tops...we ended up with those instead...I loved them and they matched her Belle Dress much better...We paid separately for these, so I don't know what is included in the big BBB package.  I hope the picture works.


I love the princess high tops - both pictures!   Thank you.  And I do plan to bring shoes from home as well, but the sandals my girls would approve of might not work in January!   Maybe a good dress shoe, I'll have to keep looking and plan to check out the shoes when we get there.


----------



## SaraJR

question- Im told adults can ask for pixie dust and they will blow sparkles on you, do you need to wait in line or call a head for that? or can I just walk up and ask?


----------



## trara1375

SaraJR said:


> question- Im told adults can ask for pixie dust and they will blow sparkles on you, do you need to wait in line or call a head for that? or can I just walk up and ask?


You can just walk up and ask...or you can also stop in the Barber Shop on Main St and get pixie dusted.  As long as they aren't crazy busy, they seem happy to accommodate Pixie loving adults!


----------



## jenseib

novatwinmom said:


> I'm taking my 5 year old twin daughters to BBB the last week in January,  scheduled before park open at the castle our first full day in the park.  I'm considering the castle package (this trip is for MY birthday so I'm splurging in a big way, living vicariously through my kids...).  Plus I know that if I try to get them to pick a costume ahead of time they'll see something they like better when we're there, give me puppy dog eyes, and I'll end up buying the one they want while there, so I might as well budget for the big package to begin with.  We don't go every year - this is their first visit they'll remember (they don't really believe me that they visited at age 13 months).
> 
> The description says it includes "a complete costume of your choice plus Accessories".  Does that include shoes? And if it does, what kind of shoes?  The hard plastic kind sold in the dress up aisle of Target?  Something a little more comfortable?   I saw mention a few years ago of flip flops, but that was a few years ago and it will be January when we're there.
> 
> I'm thinking I should use whatever is included for photos and until they start complaining,  then switch to something I bring from home.   Has anyone found something that looks dressy on top but has a sneaker bottom?  One of my girls will likely insist on only wearing "beautiful" shoes with her princess dress - and to her beautiful means pink and/or sparkly, but preferably both.


 
You are charged by the item..it's not a deal or discount for a package deal. So if you don't want shoes or the wand, etc....then you just pick what you want.



SaraJR said:


> question- Im told adults can ask for pixie dust and they will blow sparkles on you, do you need to wait in line or call a head for that? or can I just walk up and ask?


 
You can have that done at Castle Couture.


----------



## ksboyd20

We will be at MK June 20 for my daughter's 5th birthday. I'm thinking about the castle package at BBB. My only concern is the heat. Will it be too hot for her to walk around in a big princess dress? We live in Georgia, but just thinking about Florida and a Cinderella gown makes me sweat. LOL


----------



## csjordan

I have the same concern.  I am treating my niece on 6/25 so it's gonna be HOT!!!  Don't they have a tutu and t-shirt package?  I'm thinking that would be way more comfortable, but I'm sure that will not be chosen over the princess gown!  LOL!


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

ksboyd20 said:


> We will be at MK June 20 for my daughter's 5th birthday. I'm thinking about the castle package at BBB. My only concern is the heat. Will it be too hot for her to walk around in a big princess dress? We live in Georgia, but just thinking about Florida and a Cinderella gown makes me sweat. LOL



I would book a package that doesn't include a dress and bring a MAC dress.  They are so much cooler and more comfortable!


----------



## gypsicat

What is a MAC dress?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Maybe you could take a change of clothes with you? Several of the costumes, while long, have short sleeves. Pocahontas and Tinkerbell (and other fairies) have short dresses. As you can see in my avatar, we were there at christmas. She had clothes (t shirt and leggings) on under her dress plus we carried a jacket. It's also not necessary to have a costume from the store and you can find one that is suitable and carry it with you.


----------



## mickeys_chick

I've read on older threads that BBB usually runs late - is this still the case?? We have an 11am booking on Mother's Day Then fp with Rapunzel and Cinderella at 1pm would this be enough time


----------



## jenseib

mickeys_chick said:


> I've read on older threads that BBB usually runs late - is this still the case?? We have an 11am booking on Mother's Day Then fp with Rapunzel and Cinderella at 1pm would this be enough time


Plenty of time


----------



## Jenis

I am trying to decide which package we will be doing and I have a few questions:

1- Does everyone get the option for the photo session or is it just the castle package?
2- It appears the castle package no longer includes the shoes, is this correct?
3- Do you still get to meet a princess when finished? If so, is that with any package or is that just with the castle package?


----------



## CandiceF

We had the Castle package for our 5 year old in November at Disney Springs and we still received the photo session. I am not sure if that was included in package or included with Memory Maker. I did not see any of the girls meeting a princess when finished.


----------



## Funfire240

Jenis said:


> I am trying to decide which package we will be doing and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1- Does everyone get the option for the photo session or is it just the castle package?
> 2- It appears the castle package no longer includes the shoes, is this correct?
> 3- Do you still get to meet a princess when finished? If so, is that with any package or is that just with the castle package?



anyone can have the photo session done afterwards and if you have memory maker you will receive the photos.  They can give you a card or add them to your magic band.
There are no packages that have princess meets with them.
I can't answer about the castle package because we always bring DD's own dresses with us.


----------



## Jenis

Funfire240 said:


> There are no packages that have princess meets with them.



I guess they just do that at Disneyland.


----------



## Hezzy04

Jenis said:


> I am trying to decide which package we will be doing and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1- Does everyone get the option for the photo session or is it just the castle package?
> 2- It appears the castle package no longer includes the shoes, is this correct?
> 3- Do you still get to meet a princess when finished? If so, is that with any package or is that just with the castle package?



1. Everyone gets it. You only get printed photos with the Castle package, but if you have Memory Maker you will get all the photos through that.

2. Correct. It includes the dress, tiara and wand.

3. No meeting a princess for anyone, unless you go to a m&g on your own after. I think Disneyland has you meet princesses after, though.


----------



## J and R's mom

Is there an active BBB Cancellation thread?  I did a search and found this thread. But it doesn't seem to be active...or never really took off.  

And this one.

And even this one.

But none of them help much and never lead to an actual thread that I can find.  Am I just missing it?

I've joined the ADR Cancellation thread for the month in which we are going, but I've never really seen BBB cancellations come up on those posts in the past.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Quick question.

In your opinion, are we cutting it way too tight to do BBB at MK at 4:10, and a dinner ADR at the Castle at 5:25?

My other option is a 6:40 ADR, which I know is plenty of time.


----------



## jimandami

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Quick question.
> 
> In your opinion, are we cutting it way too tight to do BBB at MK at 4:10, and a dinner ADR at the Castle at 5:25?
> 
> My other option is a 6:40 ADR, which I know is plenty of time.



I think 5:25 is fine.


----------



## megster1123

I apologize if its been asked and answered but this thread is crazy long.  Our BBB time is 3:00 and I'm bringing my daughter's Belle dress from home.  Are the lockers at the front of the park large enough to house the dress without totally balling it up and cramming it in there?  Or is there a better option for lugging the dress around all day up until 3?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Quick question.
> 
> In your opinion, are we cutting it way too tight to do BBB at MK at 4:10, and a dinner ADR at the Castle at 5:25?
> 
> My other option is a 6:40 ADR, which I know is plenty of time.


We just had 2 appointments for our DGDs and we were done in around 35-40 minutes. You only have to walk across the breezeway.


----------



## jenseib

megster1123 said:


> I apologize if its been asked and answered but this thread is crazy long.  Our BBB time is 3:00 and I'm bringing my daughter's Belle dress from home.  Are the lockers at the front of the park large enough to house the dress without totally balling it up and cramming it in there?  Or is there a better option for lugging the dress around all day up until 3?



You will need to fold it down. They are typical park size lockers that can fit a backpack and a few other things, but you can't hang a dress.


----------



## mastermind307

megster1123 said:


> I apologize if its been asked and answered but this thread is crazy long.  Our BBB time is 3:00 and I'm bringing my daughter's Belle dress from home.  Are the lockers at the front of the park large enough to house the dress without totally balling it up and cramming it in there?  Or is there a better option for lugging the dress around all day up until 3?



I wouldn't worry about the dress being crammed into the locker, it will look fine once she puts it on.  When my daughter went a few years ago, we had her Belle dress in our backpack (with stuff on top of it) until her appointment and it didn't get wrinkled or anything.   I think I might have put in a gallon bag so that all the glitter wouldn't get on the rest of our stuff.  That worked well because it make it compact and easier to fit in the backpack.


----------



## megster1123

mastermind307 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the dress being crammed into the locker, it will look fine once she puts it on.  When my daughter went a few years ago, we had her Belle dress in our backpack (with stuff on top of it) until her appointment and it didn't get wrinkled or anything.   I think I might have put in a gallon bag so that all the glitter wouldn't get on the rest of our stuff.  That worked well because it make it compact and easier to fit in the backpack.



Great to know, thanks! It'll be the Belle dress as well, have BOG afterwards, so your example was perfect!


----------



## otten

I thought I read somewhere that BBB has an Ariel ball gown as well as the tail dress. Is that true? Do they usually have it? Thanks.


----------



## Hezzy04

otten said:


> I thought I read somewhere that BBB has an Ariel ball gown as well as the tail dress. Is that true? Do they usually have it? Thanks.



We were there in April and they had the ball gown but I don't recall seeing the tail dress.


----------



## otten

Thank you. An Ariel ball gown is probably one of the only dresses we'd by at the boutique so hopefully it's there when we go. Otherwise we'll use one from home.


----------



## SABeasley98

Can someone tell me about the post-makeover photo session at the MK location?  Is there a special background?  We did BBB for the first time last year at Disney Springs.  This year I booked my DD at the MK location.  Then I saw that the new Disney Springs location has a cute carriage backdrop for their post pics.  Now I'm debating whether to do the MK location or the new Disney Springs location.  Any info or advice appreciated!


----------



## RichfamilyCatano

Thanks very useful


----------



## mom2rtk

otten said:


> Thank you. An Ariel ball gown is probably one of the only dresses we'd by at the boutique so hopefully it's there when we go. Otherwise we'll use one from home.


 

Yes, definitely bring one from home then. They can be out of things at any given moment in time. If you are set on one particular dress, in her specific size, it's best to control the outcome by making sure you bring it with you.


----------



## RachaelA

Oh I love the Ariel ball gown idea. My littlest wants to wear and Ariel dress for her BBB day, but I'd prefer ball gown to the tail dress. Has anyone seen it anywhere else on property other then BBB?


----------



## NYMommy80

Hi everyone! I'm dying to know if Elena dresses will be available at BBB. Any one have info?


----------



## Banana22

Does anyone have current pics of the Tinker Bell dress from the BBB?  We're doing MNSSHP and have an appointment for the party night, but we're concerned about the boutique not having the dress in stock in our DD's size as it's part of a family theme.  We may buy one from the Disney Store to take with us, and return it if the boutique has it in stock when we arrive.


----------



## Jhondy210

Banana22 said:


> Does anyone have current pics of the Tinker Bell dress from the BBB?  We're doing MNSSHP and have an appointment for the party night, but we're concerned about the boutique not having the dress in stock in our DD's size as it's part of a family theme.  We may buy one from the Disney Store to take with us, and return it if the boutique has it in stock when we arrive.



When we were at BBB last week, we did not see Tinkerbell as one of the dresses to choose. Luckily, we had bought one at the store near BBB. Idk how to upload pictures or I would. It was a generic Tinkerbell dress but you have to ask for the wings cause they did not give them automatically to us but once I asked they went in back and handed us the wings.


----------



## Ruth B

Has anyone done the frozen package yet? Would love to hear what you think.


----------



## Bluejean78

Hello!  I will scroll through these past posts but I'm wondering if the dresses at BBB in the castle are the same as the ones at the castle couture shop?  It seems easier to let my daughter browse and choose from castle couture beforehand than rush during her BBB appointment (we went to Disney springs last time and I remember it being quite rushed at the check in process - we had already brought our dress that time so choosing the dress wasn't an issue).  But I would hate for her to pick one at castle couture and then see a different selection at BBB.  Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

Can you pay with a Disney gift card?  What about a WDW Merchandise Credit?  Thanks!!


----------

